# Name That MJ Bag!



## Beach Bum

To help de-clutter..I started a sticky re: helping PF members name a particular MJ bag..l(ike the year and style name.)So please place a pic of the bag in question here!

Please use this thread for those questions!
Thanks!
Happy Shopping!


----------



## Beach Bum

PS-

ANY MJ item is fine(shoes,accessories..ETC!)


----------



## thithi

Thanks Jill!


----------



## BriiLicieux

Hi. I got this MJ last year just before X'mas, when Holt Renfrew on Bloor St. was having a sale. I originally bought a fully beaded indigo Fendi baguette -- I think the price was slashed down to 1600 CDN at the time. So after realizing how miniscule that bag was, I went back and exchanged it for two bags, this MJ and a raspberry-coloured Chloé (which also I don't know the name of) were also both on sale. This bag has a front flap with magnetic closure, and the zipper pulls inside and out are in the form of cylindrical locks. Does any experts in here know the name of this MJ? Thanks.


----------



## thithi

I had this bag for a little while... it's the Carmen bag.


----------



## BriiLicieux

that's right, i remember the name now LOL thanks so much thithi :shame:


----------



## ash04

Hi, i didn't see a wallet section in the MJ Reference Library, and i know this is "Name That Mj Bag!" but i i just found a wallet that i think might have went with a purse that i had a while back. i was wondering if anyone could give me any information on it, like where it's from, the name, etc..
thanks


----------



## bag.lover

^ MEDIUM WALLET from Spring 2006's QUILTED URSULA Small Leather Goods line.  This wallet is one of the staples of Marc Jacobs Collection, however, patent leather (URSULA) was only made that season.   The crackled patent leather (goat) is just gorgeous, I love it!!!! =)

These are some of the small leather goods that were released along with QUILTED URSULA items such as Kim ($825), Large Bowler ($1075), Bowler ($975), Tote ($1175), Hobo ($895), Elise ($1050), Stam ($1200).

* QUILTED URSULA Small Leather Goods *

LARGE WALLET
C361415
7.5 x 1 x 4.25"
Colors: Black, Chalk, Midnight, 

MEDIUM WALLET
C361416
5 x 1 x 4"
$375USD
Colors: Black, Chalk, Midnight, Moss, 

ZIP CLUTCH
C361417
8 x 4 x 0.5"
$450USD
Colors:  Black, Blush, Chalk, Cola, Lobster, Midnight, Moss

....


----------



## bag.lover

^ ZIP CLUTCH's measurement should be 8 x 1 x 4" (some shows 7.75 x 1 x 4")


----------



## sailersaturn

I need help identifying this bag:

eBay: NWT Auth Marc Jacobs Pocket Large Satchel Purse Bag (item 170060958554 end time Dec-18-06 14:00:00 PST)

Does anyone know what year and the style name of this particular bag?!?!  I want it SOOOO bad  , but I'm having a hard time finding it.  I called Marc Jacobs in San Francisco and they said that they have numerous "Large Satchel" bags...please help!


----------



## sjunky13

bag.lover said:


> ^ MEDIUM WALLET from Spring 2006's QUILTED URSULA Small Leather Goods line. This wallet is one of the staples of Marc Jacobs Collection, however, patent leather (URSULA) was only made that season. The crackled patent leather (goat) is just gorgeous, I love it!!!! =)
> 
> These are some of the small leather goods that were released along with QUILTED URSULA items such as Kim ($825), Large Bowler ($1075), Bowler ($975), Tote ($1175), Hobo ($895), Elise ($1050), Stam ($1200).
> 
> * QUILTED URSULA Small Leather Goods *
> 
> LARGE WALLET
> C361415
> 7.5 x 1 x 4.25"
> Colors: Black, Chalk, Midnight,
> 
> MEDIUM WALLET
> C361416
> 5 x 1 x 4"
> $375USD
> Colors: Black, Chalk, Midnight, Moss,
> 
> ZIP CLUTCH
> C361417
> 8 x 4 x 0.5"
> $450USD
> Colors: Black, Blush, Chalk, Cola, Lobster, Midnight, Moss
> 
> ....


where can i find the zip clutch? i have black and i want chalk... or any color


----------



## harm0ni

sailersaturn said:


> I need help identifying this bag:
> 
> eBay: NWT Auth Marc Jacobs Pocket Large Satchel Purse Bag (item 170060958554 end time Dec-18-06 14:00:00 PST)
> 
> Does anyone know what year and the style name of this particular bag?!?!  I want it SOOOO bad  , but I'm having a hard time finding it.  I called Marc Jacobs in San Francisco and they said that they have numerous "Large Satchel" bags...please help!



I may be wrong, but i believe that the name of the bag is pocket satchel.  Don't know when it was released, but I would guess before 2005.


----------



## bag.lover

SOFT CALF Pocket Satchel from Fall 2004, its style number is C342012.  It came in many colors including Black, White, Dark Indigo, Maroon, Sap Green, Stone, Washed Rose, etc. 

I'm told that this style is no longer available all MJ boutiques (company wide), I inquired for some members a while ago.



sailersaturn said:


> I need help identifying this bag:
> 
> eBay: NWT Auth Marc Jacobs Pocket Large Satchel Purse Bag (item 170060958554 end time Dec-18-06 14:00:00 PST)
> 
> Does anyone know what year and the style name of this particular bag?!?! I want it SOOOO bad  , but I'm having a hard time finding it. I called Marc Jacobs in San Francisco and they said that they have numerous "Large Satchel" bags...please help!


----------



## bag.lover

sjunky13 said:


> where can i find the zip clutch? i have black and i want chalk... or any color


 
Call any MJ boutique with QUILTED URSULA Zip Clutch's style number (C361417), a SA will perform an inventory look-up & tell you whether there's any Chalk ZC left in their company.

Boston: 617-425-0707
SF: 415-362-6500
LA: 323-653-5100
LV: 702-369-2007
NY: 212-343-1490


----------



## sjunky13

bag.lover said:


> Call any MJ boutique with QUILTED URSULA Zip Clutch's style number (C361417), a SA will perform an inventory look-up & tell you whether there's any Chalk ZC left in their company.
> 
> Boston: 617-425-0707
> SF: 415-362-6500
> LA: 323-653-5100
> LV: 702-369-2007
> NY: 212-343-1490


Thank you so much!!! i will try tommarow. wish me luck!!


----------



## bag.lover

K15 said:


> Fabulous bag - now can anyone answer a question for me? I've seen pictures of Vistoria Beckham at the Marc Jacobs fashion show in new york and she was holding a leopardskin shoulder bag with gold chain - anyone have any idea who the designer is????


 
Leopard Satchel ($1950USD) from Marc Jacobs Fall 2006 Collections.


----------



## bag.lover

^ Pictures
http://forum.purseblog.com/872281-post73.html


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

Does anyone know the name of this bag, and if it is still available anywhere (besides Ebay)?

Thanks!


----------



## bag.lover

^ That's KATE from Fall 2004.  You can call any MJ boutique with its style number (C342024), a SA will be able to look up their inventory for you.  Good luck. =)


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

bag.lover said:


> ^ That's KATE from Fall 2004.  You can call any MJ boutique with its style number (C342024), a SA will be able to look up their inventory for you.  Good luck. =)



Thank you!

Now I just have to get my hands on one!


----------



## smooches

TheGirlGotSoul said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag, and if it is still available anywhere (besides Ebay)?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I saw those at Neiman Marcus Last Call at State Line (outside Las Vegas) last year around August.  It may be difficult to find now since it already hit the outlets.


----------



## thestarsgarb

Can anyone tell me about this bag?  I have been obsessing over it ever since I lost the auction back in October!   

I've learned it is from 2004, from the Tere/Terre line (maybe?), called the Lola bag, (I'm not sure about this information).  Note the double straps - I've seen many with a single strap. 

How many colors did this bag come in?  

Any info will help - thanks!


----------



## shoppingsmycard

thestarsgarb said:


> Can anyone tell me about this bag? I have been obsessing over it ever since I lost the auction back in October!
> 
> I've learned it is from 2004, from the Tere/Terre line (maybe?), called the Lola bag, (I'm not sure about this information). Note the double straps - I've seen many with a single strap.
> 
> How many colors did this bag come in?
> 
> Any info will help - thanks!


 
here's one in teal on ebay....it only has a single strap, not double straps as in your pic, but otherwise looks identical.  GL!
eBay: Authentic Marc Jacobs LOLA leather handbag purse - Teal (item 250068565946 end time Jan-04-07 17:58:17 PST)


----------



## llson

thestarsgarb said:


> Can anyone tell me about this bag? I have been obsessing over it ever since I lost the auction back in October!
> 
> I've learned it is from 2004, from the Tere/Terre line (maybe?), called the Lola bag, (I'm not sure about this information). Note the double straps - I've seen many with a single strap.
> 
> How many colors did this bag come in?
> 
> Any info will help - thanks!


 
I've seen this bag and a larger version in a red, rose color, ivory, teal, black.  I believe there were 3 sizes, a mini, med. and large.


----------



## bag.lover

^ I love this line, the gathering is soooo cute.  In addition to Lola (single strap & a hidden umbrella; listing in Shoppingsmycard's post), I have seen other shapes/styles from this line: Pouchette, tote (attached picture from thestarsgarb's post), and hobo.  

The rose colored one is Dusty Plum, ivory is Cream.


----------



## bag.lover

Liv Tyler has this bag in Black. =)


----------



## thestarsgarb

Thanks so much for all your information!  You gals are geniuses!   

I WILL have this bag one day (it's #1 on my list)!


----------



## ~Moi~

Does anyone know the name of the MJ bag based on the following (hopefully not too awful description)?
- similar to the Bleeker bag (on NM website), but the top goes straight across at the top (no "dip") with brass frame at top and brass pushlock...

I saw it on sale today at Holt Renfrew (Toronto)...but didn't get it...now it's all I can think about!


----------



## bag.lover

^ Does it look like this bag?  If yes, it's GUINEVIERE (released in Spring 2004 and Fall 2005).



^ GUINEVERE (in Caramel) from Spring 2004.


----------



## DesignerElla

Hello--

I already have this bag  , but I really want to know the name of the style. I saw it online just some weeks ago, so I think it's from this past Spring.

Other than the picture telling you, I'll just say it's a good, largeish size. (Smaller than a Stam.)

TIA!!!!


----------



## bag.lover

DesignerElla said:


>


 
QUILTED Amanda in Denim from Resort 2005.


----------



## DesignerElla

Wow, thank you! My best friend and I named him Oscar.


----------



## vianak

Hi, I am brand new to the site, and I joined out of desperation. I have looked all over the web, and called and emailed the MJ and no one can help me.

One of my good friends has the most gorgeous Marc Jacobs bag, and I need it. I know that people say they need bags, but I really need a HUGE (17 inch at least) tote to fit my computer, its plug, books, and still look stylish for work. She has the perfect one and has said that she wouldn't mind if I got the same one, but I can't find it, so I am turning to the experts- you all.

Here is the description- it is giant- at least 17 inches long, at least 12 inches tall. It has two straps, and they are attached to the bag with big gold squares. It has a simple zippered pocket in the front with the MJ lock on the front. My friend has the cream colored one, and she said she got it at Nordstrom Off the Rack, so it must be at least one season old. The most distinguishing feature is that it has two gold zippers that go all around the outside of the bag that unzip to make the bag wider at the bottom. If anyone knows which bag this is, and where I can get one, I will be eternally grateful! I would prefer black, but white will do too.

Thanks for your help and I look forward to checking out the site!

Kelly


----------



## vianak

Also, does anyone know the name of this bag, and its dimensions?

Thanks.


----------



## bag.lover

vianak said:


> Also, does anyone know the name of this bag, and its dimensions?


 
QUILTED Tote from F/W 2006.
Dimensions: 11 1/2"H X 13 1/2"L X 5"W


----------



## bag.lover

Kelly, welcome to tPF.  Is this the bag?


^ Diane from Resort 2005.  It measures 12 1/2"H x 16"W x 4"D.
I have seen it in Black, Off White, and Natural.  It's regularly $1150, it was 50% off at BG/NM online.  You might be able to find it for less at outlets.
javascript:popUp('/store/catalog/pr...selected=mg&item=prod6620026',570,565,'yes'); 


vianak said:


> Here is the description- it is giant- at least 17 inches long, at least 12 inches tall. It has two straps, and they are attached to the bag with big gold squares. It has a simple zippered pocket in the front with the MJ lock on the front. My friend has the cream colored one, and she said she got it at Nordstrom Off the Rack, so it must be at least one season old. The most distinguishing feature is that it has two gold zippers that go all around the outside of the bag that unzip to make the bag wider at the bottom. If anyone knows which bag this is, and where I can get one, I will be eternally grateful! I would prefer black, but white will do too.


----------



## moodysmom10

what is the name of this bag? i found it in the celebs sections and the person who posted it said it was the hudson but then some one said it wasn't the hudson b/c the hudson doesn't have the pushlocks on the side...that it was the large bowler...but i looked up a pic of the large bowler and it looks nothing like that one....can anyone help...i really love the bag


----------



## shoppingsmycard

moodysmom10 said:


> View attachment 114771
> 
> 
> what is the name of this bag? i found it in the celebs sections and the person who posted it said it was the hudson but then some one said it wasn't the hudson b/c the hudson doesn't have the pushlocks on the side...that it was the large bowler...but i looked up a pic of the large bowler and it looks nothing like that one....can anyone help...i really love the bag


 
it is indeed "bowler" from the striping line.  i've only seen it IRL at neiman marcus, and that was a month ago.  if you look in the "celebs & their MJs" thread, you'll see a discussion re: this.  http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/celebs-and-mj-accessories-15351-13.html#post1473733

carmen electra has this bag as well: http://forum.purseblog.com/1396598-post162.html


----------



## moodysmom10

but on that link you posted they are all calling it the hudson...

im sorry im confussed...:shame:

oh, & what is IRL?


----------



## Cheryl24

moodysmom10 said:


> but on that link you posted they are all calling it the hudson...
> 
> im sorry im confussed...:shame:
> 
> oh, & what is IRL?


 

It's not the Hudson - that was my mistake.  I believe I posted pics of Hilary and Carmen with this particular bag and mistakingly thought it was the Hudson.  It is indeed the bowler.  Here's bag.lover's information (look at post #185) about the bag - she is our resident expert on MJ bags!   


http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/celebs-and-mj-accessories-15351-13.html

Oh!  And IRL means In Real Life.


----------



## moodysmom10

Thanks guys!!


----------



## vianak

Bag.lover- that's my bag!!! Do you have any idea where I can find it?  I would give my left arm for it in black.  I have searched every imaginable website, and cannot find one.  If you have a link, or know of a store, I will call and make the order.  Thank you so much!


----------



## vianak

Thanks for the info on the quilted bag too, bag.lover.  I am hunting for a beautiful, stylish, BIG black tote to fit my laptop, the computer cord, my water bottle, wallet, make up bag and a couple of law school books.  At the least, I need a 16 inch wide, and 12 inch tall bag, preferably rather wide.  I'd prefer something with a bit of detail to it, as opposed to the Kate Spade black tote, or the Longchamp black one that everyone seems to be carrying in law school.  I also love the Burberry print, if anyone knows of any super huge Burberry bags.  Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!!!


----------



## vianak

I just wanted to thank you for all of your information.  Thanks to that picture, I emailed MJ and they found me the very last one that they have in their warehouse.  Amazing!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Congrats vianak!  Be sure to post a pic if you can!  I'd love to see it.


----------



## Meta

Does anyone know what's the name of this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag?

Style Drops Marc By Marc Jacobs


----------



## Luna

Totally turnlock satchel in firebird red, I believe


----------



## Meta

Thanks, *Luna*! Any idea where I can find it aside from Styledrops? They hijacked the price ridiculously high!


----------



## Luna

Uhhh... are you after the red?  It's a popular color... I think the only place you can get them is if you snag one on ebay.

Maybe someone else has more info on where they've seen some of the turnlock bags.


----------



## Meta

Unfortunately, yes I'm looking for the red since its so GORGEOUS! Will be diligent on Ebay.


----------



## Luna

a firebird bowler just went up... so it's possible that one of these m ight pop up eventually.  I'd set up a favorite search that way it emails you whenever one is listed


----------



## echoluster

I know that this bag was on last fall's runway... was it ever mass-produced? Does it have a name? I love these styles.










Thanks for your help! I'm looking for a bag for my mom and I know she loved this style when she saw it.


----------



## zoinksta

^ That's the 
*Marc Jacobs Collection Quilted Cord Maggie Handbag*
Click on the link to view the blog posted by Megs


----------



## echoluster

Thanks! You guys are so great!

Anyone know if this is still available anywhere? Should I call a MJ boutique?


----------



## Meta

Would someone be able to name this bag? I know its from the Ursula line but was wondering whats the actual name and if it comes in the calfskin line. TIA!


----------



## bag.lover

weN84 said:


>


 
QUILTED URSULA Hobo in Midnight from S/S 2006.  This style's made in patent (goat) leather only.


----------



## Happy Bunny

Hello ladies! Do you know the name of the MJ bag, it a tote,looks like this ,16x12", but pockets are not on the front, but on on the sides. It's from '05, I think.
Thank you!


----------



## Meta

Happy Bunny said:


> Hello ladies! Do you know the name of the MJ bag, it a tote,looks like this ,16x12", but pockets are not on the front, but on on the sides. It's from '05, I think.
> Thank you!



That looks like a Blake, no? :s


----------



## bag.lover

Happy Bunny said:


> Do you know the name of the MJ bag


 
Large Satchel (17 x 7.5 x 9.75") from SOFT CALF CLASSIC line.


----------



## bag.lover

echoluster said:


> Anyone know if this is still available anywhere? Should I call a MJ boutique?


 
MJ boutiques sold out of Quilted Cord Maggie very quickly.  It was featured in F/W 2006 RTW show last February.


----------



## DesignerElla

I'm trying to hunt down that MJ N/S tote, pictured here







The whiskey colour is gone from eLUXURY, so I'm trying to find elsewhere before settling on another colour.

I don't know if NM ever had this bag, but the SA can try to find it better if I could give another name for this bag. And well you're the purse/MJ/ID experts!!

Perhaps I will also post in the shopping area (do we have one in MJ?) that I'm on the hunt.

TIA!!!


----------



## bag.lover

DesignerElla said:


>


 
^ This is N/S TOTE in Whiskey from F/W 2006's QUILTED LEATHER line; the style number is C362117.  If it's no longer available at your local store (NM, Nordstrom, Saks, etc), you can try calling a Marc Jacobs boutique.


----------



## Meta

DesignerElla said:


> I'm trying to hunt down that MJ N/S tote, pictured here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whiskey colour is gone from eLUXURY, so I'm trying to find elsewhere before settling on another colour.
> 
> I don't know if NM ever had this bag, but the SA can try to find it better if I could give another name for this bag. And well you're the purse/MJ/ID experts!!
> 
> Perhaps I will also post in the shopping area (do we have one in MJ?) that I'm on the hunt.
> 
> TIA!!!



I'm hunting for this tote as well and none of the stores in Boston has it, be it NM, Saks, Barneys or the MJ boutique.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi all! I'm hoping to get a little help & repost in the proper thread...

I got this on sale last year at the Rack & I love it, love it, love it! It's not too big, but will fit my wallet, keys, cell & a paperback!  

It's my 1st MJ bag, and probably won't be my last...especially since I just found tPF and now I've got others to help feed my growing purse addiction... 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## bag.lover

LARGE SHOULDER from F/W 2004.  The color is BARN RED.



Junkenpo said:


>


----------



## Keen

I have that exact bag too, and I think it might actually be the smaller version. There is a large one, but the pockets on that look like the small one.


----------



## bag.lover

Keen said:


> I have that exact bag too, and I think it might actually be the smaller version. There is a large one, but the pockets on that look like the small one.


 
Kezza, thanks for catching that.  It is the same as this Small Hobo (shown in Eggplant) right?
eBay: RJC $798 EGGPLANT AUTHENTIC NEW MARC JACOBS BAG NWT (item 130023502198 end time Sep-08-06 12:53:52 PDT)




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...earch.dll?from=R40&satitle=130023502198&fvi=1


----------



## Keen

Yes! That's the same - I have the small in barn red and I have a friend who had the larger version in a dark olive (forest?) green.


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks Bag.lover! Thanks keen! 

You're the best!  I'm really loving my bag...


----------



## airmarket

what is the name of this mbmj bag? i saw it in a post in the reference library but w/out name, original price, season/year. 

the bag


----------



## nellycao

i need help finding a name of a bag..someone help
eBay: AUTH RED MARC JACOBS LEATHER TOTE HAND PURSE BIG BAG NR (item 300073282621 end time Jan-28-07 18:00:20 PST)


----------



## bag.lover

nellycao said:


> i need help finding a name of a bag..someone help
> eBay: AUTH RED MARC JACOBS LEATHER TOTE HAND PURSE BIG BAG NR (item 300073282621 end time Jan-28-07 18:00:20 PST)


 
I don't know its official name.  I have a bag from this line, mine is called Frankie.


----------



## bag.lover

pictures of Frankie (from evogue1966)


----------



## airmarket

can someone please tell me the name of this mbmj bag so i know what to search for on ebay!! haha.


----------



## kmroboto

airmarket said:


> can someone please tell me the name of this mbmj bag so i know what to search for on ebay!! haha.



It's the MBMJ Gathered Hobo but no one calls it that on ebay.  Every now and then they pop up.  Here's the review of it I found after a LONG search for it's name:

http://www.purseuing.com/bags/hobos/marc-by-marc-jacobs-gathered-hobo-000056.php

Marcjacobsamy has a really nice one in an off-white color.  This is where i first saw it and then became obsessed with getting one myself.  It took awhile but I did finally find the brown/taupe suede one on ebay and I love it!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=91550&d=1163016215

If you really want one just be patient and keep checking ebay.  I'm sure one will turn up.  If you REALLY really want one you can pay more than it's worth and get it on ebay from artsy.smartsy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Gor...hZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Good luck!


----------



## airmarket

thank you so much! i appreciate knowing the name just to know it. haha. i think i'll wait.. i'd love to have a black bag in this style. so cute!


----------



## echoluster

This bag is on eBay right now... what's the style name? Year? Does it come in other colors? I think it's perfect for my mom!


----------



## Cheryl24

echoluster said:


> This bag is on eBay right now... what's the style name? Year? Does it come in other colors? I think it's perfect for my mom!


 

The attachment is not working for me.


----------



## echoluster

Thanks luvpurses... here's a link to the auction.
*eBay: New $900+ authentic MARC JACOBS leather shoulder Bag*


----------



## thithi

^ It's really cute... i don't know the official name, but I can make out "Medium Shoulder XXX" on the tag.  Made of Tumbled calf leather.  I love the blue suede inside!


----------



## Cheryl24

echoluster said:


> Thanks luvpurses... here's a link to the auction.
> *eBay: New $900+ authentic MARC JACOBS leather shoulder Bag*


 

What a cute bag!!  I don't know the name though but I definitely like it!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

WOW i like that bag!! 

i'll have to keep my eyes open for it. 

this just makes my bag list longer... 



kmroboto said:


> It's the MBMJ Gathered Hobo but no one calls it that on ebay.  Every now and then they pop up.  Here's the review of it I found after a LONG search for it's name:
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Gathered Hobo at Purseuing
> 
> Marcjacobsamy has a really nice one in an off-white color.  This is where i first saw it and then became obsessed with getting one myself.  It took awhile but I did finally find the brown/taupe suede one on ebay and I love it!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=91550&d=1163016215
> 
> If you really want one just be patient and keep checking ebay.  I'm sure one will turn up.  If you REALLY really want one you can pay more than it's worth and get it on ebay from artsy.smartsy.
> 
> eBay: MARC JACOBS Gorgeous OVERSIZED Hobo Bag Strawberry NEW (item 170063020222 end time Feb-18-07 09:55:30 PST)
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## var1414

hi all! i saw this bag a while back on a friend of a friend. I recently saw it on ebay and scooped it up. the seller is celebrityowned. Can anyone tell me the name of the bag, year, etc? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MPJ

Can anyone tell me what kind of bag this girl has? My friend thinks it may be MJ, but I'm not so sure...any ideas?


----------



## thithi

^ I think that bag looks like a knock off of this bag:






On vogue's page, she refers to this style simply as "pocket" satchel.  I love the pockets on these bags!!


----------



## Nishi621

I would love to know what this bag is called and when it was from:






UGh-bad picture!  It is a small satchel like bag and when you open it up, there are about 4 small compartments-it is very old fashioned looking. As you can tell, it has that silver hardware on top.


----------



## De Stijl

Does anyone know the name of this clutch? I bought it a couple years ago on ebay and I would like to know if it has an identity...


----------



## nellycao

Thank you for your response,, i did find it... it's a doctor's bag!


----------



## jasmine_kb

I bought this bag last night at Jeremy's. Can someone please tell me if it's MJ or MBMJ, the name and what year/season it's from? Thanks!
btw, this forum is genius! You guys are all so knowledgeable and friendly


----------



## swatchu

Hi, 
I just bought a MJ bag on ebay and was wondering what the name was and any information about it. The seller says that she thinks it was a special breast cancer edition and was bought in 2002-2003. Here's the link to pictures: eBay: Gently Used Marc Jacob Handbag- 100% Authentic (item 260083969405 end time Feb-12-07 14:07:03 PST)

Thanks!!


----------



## BarbaraN

swatchu said:


> Hi,
> I just bought a MJ bag on ebay and was wondering what the name was and any information about it. The seller says that she thinks it was a special breast cancer edition and was bought in 2002-2003. Here's the link to pictures: eBay: Gently Used Marc Jacob Handbag- 100% Authentic (item 260083969405 end time Feb-12-07 14:07:03 PST)
> 
> Thanks!!


I believe that bag is called the Small Venetia.  The color appears to be Petal Pink.


----------



## swatchu

Thanks so much!! I'm so glad that my bag finally has a name! 
I saw somewhere else on the forum that someone has a Berry colored one. Cute!


----------



## Meta

Does anyone know the name of this MJ bag?

eBay: Marc Jacobs

Thanks!


----------



## bag.lover

weN84 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this MJ bag?
> 
> eBay: Marc Jacobs
> 
> Thanks!


 
TOTE from Spring 2004, it's from the same group with SMALL SELMA, LARGE SELMA, etc.  These styles were released again (with changes) in Fall 2005.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^LOL at that 1st pic in the auction!  That girl looks so thrilled to be posing!  Vanna White she is not.


----------



## slsk

Anyone see this one?  It's a Kirsten on steroids, but did it have another name?  ​


----------



## alison_v

I saw this at bag, borrow or steal, can anyone identify?

Marc Jacobs Blue Satchel at Bag Borrow or Steal


----------



## thithi

^It's just called Satchel, made of drummed goat leather.  Its cousin is the Adina bag.


----------



## thithi

slsk said:


> Anyone see this one?  It's a Kirsten on steroids, but did it have another name?  ​


  That baby is huge!

All I can make out on the tag is "shoulder bag."


----------



## Cindi

I know I'm a bit late but I did see this bag at Bloomingdales in Willow Grove, PA. If you were not able to get one yet you might want to call there.




weN84 said:


> I'm hunting for this tote as well and none of the stores in Boston has it, be it NM, Saks, Barneys or the MJ boutique.


----------



## Meta

^ Thanks, Cindi. I managed to get one from Purse Store!


----------



## merraine

What is the name of this bag? It's cute, I hope it's authentic. I will post this on the authenticate this thread after I find out what it is. Thanks all!

eBay: 100% auth Marc Jacobs LEATHER BAG HANDBAG PURSE (item 140093594357 end time Mar-13-07 13:01:51 PDT)


----------



## Meta

Does anyone know the name of this MbyMJ bag and which season is it from? :s

eBay: Gorgeous MARC JACOBS Handbag - Original Retail $575.00! (item 180093388433 end time Mar-11-07 10:32:41 PDT)

Thanks!


----------



## MPJ

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I'm assuming it's an M by MJ? I've seen a few around Georgetown and I think they're ADORABLE!!

CLICK

ETA: Either that or it's a terrible faux. :ninja:


----------



## pikelet1

what bag is this called???? i am looking for it in black patent. it is from s/s 06


----------



## bag.lover

pikelet1 said:


> what bag is this called???? i am looking for it in black patent. it is from s/s 06


 
LEE from S/S 06's URSULA line, the color is Fog.


----------



## bag.lover

merraine said:


> What is the name of this bag?
> eBay: 100% auth Marc Jacobs LEATHER BAG HANDBAG PURSE (item 140093594357 end time Mar-13-07 13:01:51 PDT)


 
Courtney from 2002.


----------



## Dawn

I've never seen this bag before. Auction says it is Seafoam and when I enlarged the picture, I can see the tag says "Cinched Tote". 
eBay: Authentic Marc Jacobs Leather Tote Celebrity favorite (item 260093570917 end time Mar-11-07 23:58:07 PDT)


----------



## dls80ucla

^^ i believe that bag was said to be fake and never created by MJ.


----------



## bag.lover

dawn71675 said:


> I've never seen this bag before. Auction says it is Seafoam and when I enlarged the picture, I can see the tag says "Cinched Tote".



Cinched Tote in Spearmint from Resort 2004; this bag was sold for $150USD each at NY store's sale last year.


----------



## MPJ

Sorry to re-post, but I'm _really_ curious as to whether or not this is an M by MJ bag (as the auction states) or if it's something else entirely:


----------



## thithi

^ I think it's not an MBMJ bag.  I know several girls, including me, have been trying to figure out what those bags are with the big zippers are, but the closes we've come to is that we think it's a DKNY bag.... There are some threads in the handbag forum.


----------



## MPJ

Thanks, thithi! It was listed as an M by MJ bag, but then the auction was pulled. I REALLY want one!! I saw a girl with it on the Metro last week, but before I could ask her where she bought it/what designer it was, she got off the train. ush: I'm going to go search the forum...I really want one!! I'm hoping they're not too $$$. If I get any leads, I'll let you know.


----------



## gooddog

​Was this bag called small frame and the color natural? Thats what the tag says. I bought it at a super reputable resale shop in SF, years ago. Anyone know what year its from?
Gooddog


----------



## thithi

MPJ said:


> Thanks, thithi! It was listed as an M by MJ bag, but then the auction was pulled. I REALLY want one!! I saw a girl with it on the Metro last week, but before I could ask her where she bought it/what designer it was, she got off the train. ush: I'm going to go search the forum...I really want one!! I'm hoping they're not too $$$. If I get any leads, I'll let you know.


Definitely let me know if you find out what it is!  I think those bags are adorable.


----------



## MPJ

thithi -- I'm on the trail. But I can't find it anywhere...and I can't find the threads in the PF...I'm like, stumped!! But I have "people" and they're working on it. 

ETA: CLICK I guess it's "leather-like" and it's a no-name bag?


----------



## MPJ

THITHI!!!!!!!!!! It's a PRADA!!!

CLICK

Those others I'm seeing are "leather-like" imitations. Looks like I'm getting one of those. :ninja:  

But the authentic is a Prada. I'm a SLEUTH!!!! My girlfriends helped me figure it out.


----------



## msnina

I bow to your sleuthing skills.


----------



## MPJ

msnina said:


> I bow to your sleuthing skills.


 Thank you!! My friends in my home forum helped me figure it out.  

I really love the bag! It's so cute! And I know for a fact the ones I've seen around have been imitations.

Here's my thinking: I never knew it was a Prada, and I was only lusting after the cheap vinyl version, so in that case, I won't feel badly only carrying the cheap vinyl version. :ninja: I'll pretend I never knew. :shame:


----------



## thithi

^ LOL, that is amazing!!  I actually was ready to throw in the towel for that quest, I can't believe you figured it out.  How'd a thunk it was a Prada!  

I lusted after the cheap imitations too, but then I realized that the icky pleather was gross... I NEED real leather.   Gawd, I'm such a handbag snob..


----------



## MPJ

The icky pleather IS gross!! Which is even better for me...I can use it in the summer and toss it around on the public transportation.  

I'm usually a handbag snob, too. :ninja:  But I'm willing to make an exception.


----------



## Meta

Name of this clutch, anyone? Also, which season and what colors was it made? It's pretty like the capra satchel and Bal Harbour!

http://www.brownsfashion.com/public/pictures/products/standard/80782_1.jpg

TIA!


----------



## Meta

I just came across this wallet and I was wondering if anyone knows the exact name of this and also the season that it is from? TIA!


----------



## bag.lover

weN84 said:


> Name of this clutch, anyone? Also, which season and what colors was it made? It's pretty like the capra satchel and Bal Harbour!
> 
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/public/pictures/products/standard/80782_1.jpg


 
COSMETIC CASE (8.5 x 4.5 x 1.5") from Resort 2006, it's the matching accessory for BAL HARBOUR line (Lou, Little Lou, Bal Harbour, Karen, Satchel).  It's made in Black, Eggshell, Moccasin, and Turquoise; the price tag is $475USD.  Check out this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs-reference-library/marc-jacobs-resort-2006-a-50274.html


----------



## bag.lover

I have only seen these styles (with 'the tab flap with push-lock closure') in non-quilted leather, they have been around for several years.  The name's dependent on the year/season of release: Medium Wallet, Double Face Wallet, Double Face,  etc. 



weN84 said:


> I just came across this wallet and I was wondering if anyone knows the exact name of this and also the season that it is from? TIA!


----------



## Meta

Thanks, Helena! I spotted the wallet on NAP btw.


----------



## bag.lover

bag.lover said:


> I have only seen these styles (with 'the tab flap with push-lock closure') in non-quilted leather, they have been around for several years. The name's dependent on the year/season of release: Medium Wallet, Double Face Wallet, Double Face, etc.



This group of small leather goods just debuted in quilted leather.   This style is SMALL WALLET ($275) in IVORY from Spring 2007's QUILTED CLASSIC SMALL LEATHER GOODS line.  DOUBLE FACE WALLET ($375) has more credit card slots.


----------



## pato

Hi, I was wondering if anybody knows the name of the bag. I believe the color is tapioca and it looks like a MP but with only side pockets. Thanks!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

pato said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anybody knows the name of the bag. I believe the color is tapioca and it looks like a MP but with only side pockets. Thanks!!!


 
I'm pretty sure that's the Susannah.  I have one in black.  You're right...it's like the large MP but only with pockets on the side.


----------



## soods

Hi, I just got this MJ bag from Nordstrom Rack does anyone know what style it is






Thanks, soods


----------



## Melly

^ I can't view the pic.  Can you try attaching it again?


----------



## soods

Hi, hopefully the pic will work now


----------



## Melly

^ Still nothing.


----------



## soods

does this link work
http://images.kodakgallery.com/photos3152/2/76/81/41/48/7/748418176206_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## Melly

^ No, you have to be a member.  Can you just save the images to your desktop and upload them from there?


----------



## soods

I am a member, and I did download it to my computer, is there something else I need to be doing, sorry I can be computer illeterate


----------



## pato

luvpurses24 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the Susannah. I have one in black. You're right...it's like the large MP but only with pockets on the side.


 

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## Melly

soods said:


> I am a member, and I did download it to my computer, is there something else I need to be doing, sorry I can be computer illeterate


 
Sorry, I meant you have to be a member of the Kodak Gallery to view the image(s).  What type of file is your image saved as?


----------



## soods

sorry, trying one more time

http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t199/soods/th_IMG_0956.jpg


----------



## bag.lover

The official style name is FLAP SATCHEL (from Fall 2006's SOFT CALF CLASSIC line); the color name is EMERALD.



soods said:


> sorry, trying one more time
> 
> http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t199/soods/th_IMG_0956.jpg


----------



## soods

Thank you soo much


----------



## nocturne76

Hello! May I know the name of this bag ,when was it released and how much was it retail for? TIA all the experts!


----------



## smooches

Hi Ladies, I purchased this on Ebay. I have no idea when it was made or what it is called. thanks!


----------



## msnina

What is the info on the bag that Winona Ryder is carrying? That color is stunning.

See posting #298
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/celebs-and-mj-accessories-15351-20.html#post2145480

Thanks!


----------



## yesther

Does anyone know if they made a small Sofia in butterscotch limited edition? originally around 795.00?


----------



## villa_b

Hi!

Could someone tell me the name and season of this bag, as well the official name of the color?

And is the interior color supposed to be off-white for this particular bag? 

Thanks!


----------



## Luna

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...discontinued-styles-39775-12.html#post1706280


I think these came out around the same time?  But the color's don't match up, I think...


----------



## bag.lover

villa_b said:


> Could someone tell me the name and season of this bag, as well the official name of the color?


 
The official style name is SHOULDER (from Spring 2005), the color name is PINK.


----------



## bag.lover

yesther said:


> Does anyone know if they made a small Sofia in butterscotch limited edition? originally around 795.00?


 
Spring 2005's Limited Edition group (reissue of brass buckles) consists of STELLA ($1095USD), SOFIA ($975USD), and CAMMIE ($695USD); Butterscotch was one of the colors for all 3 styles.


----------



## villa_b

Hi Luna.

Those photos helped in giving a better idea of what the hardware should look like.

Thanks!





Luna said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...discontinued-styles-39775-12.html#post1706280
> 
> 
> I think these came out around the same time? But the color's don't match up, I think...


----------



## villa_b

Hi bag.lover!

Thank you so much!

Knowing the name will help me immensely in finding photos and info of the same style to authenticate this one.

Again, thanks!



bag.lover said:


> The official style name is SHOULDER (from Spring 2005), the color name is PINK.


----------



## rachel620

Does anyone know the name/season of this bag? Thanks! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-PIN...096047662QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bag.lover

^ Rachel, the offficial style name is ROUND HOBO.


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

Someone posted this bag on the MJ LJ community, and I've fallen in LOVE with it! Anyone know what its called and where I could get my hands on one (besides ebay)?

Thanks!


----------



## callmelulu

This is a bag I purchased at least 8 years ago, I got it from a very reputable consignment shop and it came from either a runway show or a print shoot.  I have no doubt that it's authentic but I have never ever seen anything like it.  It looks like MJ version of an Hermes Kelly bag.  Does anyone know anything about my mystery bag?  Thanks for looking!


----------



## chanelsuperhero

Hi I just got a marc jacobs bag, it's a darker baige light brown it's fairly large in length. It's leather quilted and it has leather handles as well. It has only one pocket on the outside, a zip pocket. And on the side it says Marc Jacobs in mini grommets.

can anyone tell me what they think this might be called


----------



## Melly

chanelsuperhero said:


> Hi I just got a marc jacobs bag, it's a darker baige light brown it's fairly large in length. It's leather quilted and it has leather handles as well. It has only one pocket on the outside, a zip pocket. And on the side it says Marc Jacobs in mini grommets.
> 
> can anyone tell me what they think this might be called


 
Can you post a picture?


----------



## chanelsuperhero

Melly said:


> Can you post a picture?




My digi cam is broken and my sidekick takes really ****ty pictures so I'll try.

It looks alot like the Irina quilted shoulder bag except that the zipper and the studded marc jacobs are both straight across, I can't find pictures anywhere on the net of it. The color is called natural though and it's also more squared than the irinas I can find on the net and seems to be a bit longer


----------



## pwecious_323

This is one of the bags from MJ but i've never seen it before..when was it out? 

also, would you say it's cute or not?? thx
or what's ur opinion on it? thx


----------



## pikelet1

Hello all  can anyone tell me if this is a marc jacobs collection wallet or a marc by marc wallet. i am thinking of bidding on it off ebay but  want to be sure it is marc jacobs collection and not mbym. any pointers would be helpful. also the colour if (for instance bag.lover, knows it!) 
thanks pikelet1


----------



## bag.lover

BEVERLY from Resort 2003.  It's okay.



pwecious_323 said:


> This is one of the bags from MJ but i've never seen it before..when was it out?
> 
> also, would you say it's cute or not?? thx
> or what's ur opinion on it? thx


----------



## bag.lover

This small leather goods is from Marc Jacobs.
The official color name is Midnight Blue, it's from Resort 2004.



pikelet1 said:


> Hello all can anyone tell me if this is a marc jacobs collection wallet or a marc by marc wallet. i am thinking of bidding on it off ebay but want to be sure it is marc jacobs collection and not mbym. any pointers would be helpful. also the colour if (for instance bag.lover, knows it!)
> thanks pikelet1


----------



## bag.lover

chanelsuperhero said:


> It looks alot like the Irina quilted shoulder bag except that the zipper and the studded marc jacobs are both straight across, I can't find pictures anywhere on the net of it. The color is called natural though and it's also more squared than the irinas I can find on the net and seems to be a bit longer


 
Your bag is one of the styles from Spring 2007's IRINA (LEATHER) line; the following styles come in Natural: IRINA, RUFUS, HOBO, SWANK.  

RUFUS has a horizontal zipper on the front of the bag.
http://forum.purseblog.com/2071927-post270.html





You can check the style name, measurement, and price in this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/price-info-of-spring-07-bags-wallets-57505.html


----------



## pikelet1

thanks bag.lover again i am totally blown away by your extensive and profound knowledge.


----------



## lp81579

Hello!

If anyone can help me with the name of this bag I would greatly appreciate it!  I know (or believe) the color is eggplant...

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7dd07b3127cce82dae27f893900000016108AcNGTly2ctR

Thanks so much!


----------



## pikelet1

any idea of the retail value? it is like a zip clutch ie $400 bucks?


----------



## lp81579

I don't remember since I got it on sale for like $350, but I searched online and found this bag, which was also in the same collection IIRC....

http://images.andale.com/f2/115/106/989596/1137025524537_CRISMJ__3_.JPG


----------



## chloe.clementine

lp81579 said:


> Hello!
> 
> If anyone can help me with the name of this bag I would greatly appreciate it!  I know (or believe) the color is eggplant...
> 
> http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7dd07b3127cce82dae27f893900000016108AcNGTly2ctR
> 
> Thanks so much!



That's called Quinn. I think the color called eggplant.


----------



## lp81579

Thank you so much!


----------



## dls80ucla

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Whi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bag.lover

^ From Spring 2004, the official color name is EGG SHELL (2 words).  I only remember the style name of the smaller item from this group (2 flat bases & no shoulder strap) -- PETER PAN CLUTCH.


----------



## bag.lover

pikelet1 said:


> any idea of the retail value? it is like a zip clutch ie $400 bucks?


 
It's definitely less than $400; any picture of the interior?  Zip Clutch was less expensive in 2004 (several price increases since).


----------



## annabelle

msnina said:


> What is the info on the bag that Winona Ryder is carrying? That color is stunning.
> 
> See posting #298
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/celebs-and-mj-accessories-15351-20.html#post2145480
> 
> Thanks!


This bag really caught my eye, too. I've searched to find out the style name but no luck finding it. I love the color and the large ring hardware at the base of the handles. So pretty! Anyone know the name of this MJ bag?


----------



## aliitaa

Hi, can someone tell me the name of this bag


----------



## Meta

^ I believe that's the Marc by Marc Jacobs bag called Totally Turnlock Bowler in Black


----------



## crameling

This bag is on the front MbMJ page at netaporter, but not listed. I love it! Does anybody know the name of the bag and possibly where to get it?

Thanks!

http://img240.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image3cl4.gif
.


----------



## Meta

^ That's the Overnighter Logo Tote from MbyMJ and its available on BG for $348. They only have it in Denim though. You might wanna try calling the MbyMJ stores to see if they have it in Brown. 

BG: Overnighter Logo Tote


----------



## pinknyanko

what is the name of this tote? and where can i buy one> i think it is cute. thx


----------



## telicious

^ *crameling*, the bag is for sale on shopbop.com in black.

Tinted Denim Overnighter Bag

http://www.shopbop.com/shop/product...<>ast_id=1408474395181057&bmUID=1175819406093

Also in beige and blue at Zappos

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/25422712/c/769.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mellifluous

What is this bag?  Real MJ style?  Listed as MJ on ebay, but I can't find it anywhere...thanks! http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...tcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Sorry if that link is wrong or excessive...I'm new to this stuff...


----------



## thithi

I think that's the Jane bag.  There's also a similar style called the Large Tote, with double straps.


----------



## Mellifluous

Thanks for the help.  I thought that bag looked kind of related to this one from Bag Borrow or Steal (which I also don't know the name of).  http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/details?nodeId=18&productId=6177
I think I might like this one better--I don't know what I think of the side pockets on the Jane.  But the shoulder pad thing on both bags puts me off a bit.  Looks kind of briefcase-y.  Cute shape, though, and I like the simplicity.


----------



## annabelle

annabelle said:


> This bag really caught my eye, too. I've searched to find out the style name but no luck finding it. I love the color and the large ring hardware at the base of the handles. So pretty! Anyone know the name of this MJ bag?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, Here is a better pic of the MJ bag that was mentioned earlier. Is this an older season bag? If anyone knows the name of this bag it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

TheGirlGotSoul said:


> Someone posted this bag on the MJ LJ community, and I've fallen in LOVE with it! Anyone know what its called and where I could get my hands on one (besides ebay)?
> 
> Thanks!



No one has any idea what the name of this bag is? Really?!


----------



## pinknyanko

TheGirlGotSoul said:


> No one has any idea what the name of this bag is? Really?!



i have one similar... from resort collection 2004 maybe. mine is blue w/ mushroom tag


----------



## smooches

Mellifluous said:


> What is this bag? Real MJ style? Listed as MJ on ebay, but I can't find it anywhere...thanks! http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...tcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Sorry if that link is wrong or excessive...I'm new to this stuff...


 
I will confirm Thithi's opinion that this is a Jane bag.  I bought one a couple of weeks ago.  They are in stock at some of the Off 5th stores in California for I think $600 or $650 (somewhere around there).


----------



## yesther

bag.lover said:


> Spring 2005's Limited Edition group (reissue of brass buckles) consists of STELLA ($1095USD), SOFIA ($975USD), and CAMMIE ($695USD); Butterscotch was one of the colors for all 3 styles.


 
bag.lover, don't think I ever thanked you for it! Now I am positive that I have the cammie! Thanks!


----------



## rachel620

Does anyone know the name/price of the sage green studded canvas tote that Cameron Diaz has been carrying? A pic of it is in the celebs and MJ link.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^It's called the Fabric Studs Tote.  Hers is in the military green color.  I don't know the retail price though.  Sorry!


----------



## reichan

Hey Girls,

I've seen these style bags on eBay and have no clue what its called.  Any thoughts on what line/season it was released?

TIA!


----------



## tadpolenyc

*this is a mbmj bag. i just saw the picture of it on glam.com. it was available on net-a-porter, but it has sold out. does anyone know what it's called? the color is called peacock blue. thanks for your help!*


----------



## AbbytheBT

I think it's a "Softy Tote"


----------



## pwecious_323

How about this one? What is the name of this bag???


----------



## Melly

^ I think that's the Amanda.


----------



## yesther

I just saw this bag a bag at off 5th and can't find the style name: It was in a red with two pockets on the front with a buckle (?) and it had one large flap that came over the middle with a piece of hardware (kind of the width of the name plate) across the front with nothing written on it.  The bag had no zipper for the center compartment and I think had a thicker strap. Help anyone? It retailed for about 1300.


----------



## yesther

ughh after much searching...found it!  it's the Adina Thanks to those that posted pics of theirs so I could double check it!


----------



## rin

I bought this two years ago, but I can't remember what it's called... help pls!! TIA!


----------



## charmserum

Can anyone ID this color or the season it's from?


----------



## bag.lover

rin said:


> I bought this two years ago, but I can't remember what it's called... help pls!! TIA!


 
JULIA


----------



## bag.lover

charmserum said:


> Can anyone ID this color or the season it's from?


 
SOFT CALF CLASSIC Venetia in WHISKEY from FALL/WINTER 2006.  The style number should be C362004, otherwise, it's a different color.


----------



## bag.lover

rachel620 said:


> Does anyone know the name/price of the sage green studded canvas tote that Cameron Diaz has been carrying? A pic of it is in the celebs and MJ link. Thanks guys!


 
TOTE (19 x 9 x 6") in Military Green from Resort 2006's FABRIC WITH STUDS line, it's $695USD.  The bigger size is called BEACH TOTE (23 x 12.5 x 7.5"), it's $895USD.  These bags come in Black, White, Military Green, and Red.


----------



## yesther

Seriously bag.lover, your knowledge is AMAZING!


----------



## torrid_lamb

Hi!  I'm a newbie!  I was hoping all of you could help me name and locate this MJ bag?  I'm in love with it!  Thanks!

Link to pic of bag:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/ozopinkgrL/5b8e_1_b.jpg


----------



## ashleekieu

Hi,
I came across this bag and liked the color. Does anyone know what kind of bag is is? Thank you.


----------



## chloe.clementine

ashleekieu said:


> Hi,
> I came across this bag and liked the color. Does anyone know what kind of bag is is? Thank you.


\

I think it's called 'new tote' and if I'm not mistaken from the pic you attached, the color is lilac or it could be oatmeal.


----------



## lisachan

Anyone know what the name/season of this bag?


----------



## handbag-girl

Mellifluous said:


> Thanks for the help. I thought that bag looked kind of related to this one from Bag Borrow or Steal (which I also don't know the name of). http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/details?nodeId=18&productId=6177
> I think I might like this one better--I don't know what I think of the side pockets on the Jane. But the shoulder pad thing on both bags puts me off a bit. Looks kind of briefcase-y. Cute shape, though, and I like the simplicity.


 

Hello
I am new to this site and I bought the bag shown (the link to bagborroworsteal) at NM last call recently. Does anyone know the collection that this bag came from? I think that the color is putty. Thanks in advance for any help provided.


----------



## laregina123

I bought this purse a while ago from a reputable seller on ebay. I was so confident if the bag is authentic. But now, I have this nagging feeling that it's not, especially that I'm not sure what's the name of the it. Looks like Gueneviere, but smaller (hobo style). It has correct markings to be authentic, but I have never seen one like this elsewhere. Does this style really exist? Please help.


----------



## forenfinal

Anyone got the name for this one?  It is c352009...

Is is a Small Marina?  Help...


----------



## Miri

^ I think this is called the small frame satchel.


----------



## forenfinal

Miri said:


> ^ I think this is called the small frame satchel.


 

K - Thanks Miri!!


----------



## Cheryl24

laregina123 said:


> I bought this purse a while ago from a reputable seller on ebay. I was so confident if the bag is authentic. But now, I have this nagging feeling that it's not, especially that I'm not sure what's the name of the it. Looks like Gueneviere, but smaller (hobo style). It has correct markings to be authentic, but I have never seen one like this elsewhere. Does this style really exist? Please help.


 

I don't know the style name but I do remember a tPF member having this same bag in the same color.  I can't recall who it was, but I know I've seen pics of it on the forum before.


----------



## laregina123

Thank you luvpurses24, I'll try to search it.


----------



## forenfinal

How about this one?? --- I know it is an older bag...

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=050207053sg3.jpg


----------



## AbbytheBT

laregina123 said:


> I bought this purse a while ago from a reputable seller on ebay. I was so confident if the bag is authentic. But now, I have this nagging feeling that it's not, especially that I'm not sure what's the name of the it. Looks like Gueneviere, but smaller (hobo style). It has correct markings to be authentic, but I have never seen one like this elsewhere. Does this style really exist? Please help.


That bag was at my Off 5th just recently.  It was in stark white and oatmeal and I looked at the tag for style name, but nothing there sorry.  Definately authentic though.


----------



## laregina123

Thanks sooo much, AbbytheBT! It's nice to know that it's authentic, although will be nice too to know what's the name of it.
All I can think of that it resembles Guinevere, based on the MJ embossed on the leather.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Could anybody help me out with this bag? I love the stripes and the interior  lol, reminds me of a ladybug :shame:





TIA!


----------



## corrina

Hi there, i'm looking for a bag that i saw on ebay a while ago. It is a bigger version of the pictures i have attached, probably the size of a small multipocket. Also, the bag that I am looking for did not have a suede lining like this one, instead it had canvas pinstriping. Does a bigger version of the bag pictured exist? If you do you know the name and year of it? Thankyou SO much!


----------



## AbbytheBT

laregina123 said:


> Thanks sooo much, AbbytheBT! It's nice to know that it's authentic, although will be nice too to know what's the name of it.
> All I can think of that it resembles Guinevere, based on the MJ embossed on the leather.


 
Well now I see a couple just like it on ebay called "mini -sling" - so that's a mystery solved!


----------



## MarcJacobsAMy

hello what is the name of this bag it looks like a banana kinda. its marc by marc jacobs i saw it in black the other day it looks like this picture but it has a small turnlock on the front and on the side are rings that say marc jacobs thanks


----------



## MarcJacobsAMy

here is a picture i drew of it from memory. It has one small turnlock in the front and 2 rings on each side.. it looks banana shaped thanks


----------



## MarcJacobsAMy

im desperate girls please


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Amy - is it the same bag as the one Lorelei used in an episode of the Gilmore Girls?  See this thread for screen shots.  Start with post #13.  If so, I believe it's called the Totally Turnlock Hobo or something like that.  Someone gave its name in this same thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/loreleis-mj-multi-pocket-on-gilmore-girls-97173.html


----------



## laregina123

AbbytheBT said:


> Well now I see a couple just like it on ebay called "mini -sling" - so that's a mystery solved!


 
LOL, we're getting close! Those 2 mini-slings are exactly like mine, with the exception of the size.
Mine is quite big, it's like 12" X 10".


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Does anyone know the name and year that this MJ bag was released? It's a tangerine with a pink lining and pink stitching.
Thanks
(sorry about the 2nd pic) ush:


----------



## AbbytheBT

laregina123 said:


> LOL, we're getting close! Those 2 mini-slings are exactly like mine, with the exception of the size.
> Mine is quite big, it's like 12" X 10".


 
 Ha! - so maybe your's is just regular "sling"! - Must be very lovely as I've seen the detail work on the "mini" but couldn't justify such big $$$$ on such a teeny bag for for my car keys!


----------



## wordbox

I got this bag last week and was wondering if anyone had more information on it. I got a bit of information when I posted it on the authenticating forum (thanks to those who helped!). 

It looks like the color is Celadon and it's tumbled calf leather, and there were a few names thrown out there. The one Clearbright has said "Elleen" on the tag. Anyone know if that's correct? I've tried to search for Elleens but came up with nothing. 

I'd really appreciate any and all information you all might have on this bag. I love it so much! Thank you.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Whatever style it is, it's a gorgeous color!!!  Good luck in your search to find more information!


----------



## pquiles

^^^ITA with Cheryl, that bag is a beauty.


----------



## wordbox

^ Thank you! I absolutely adore it. Here's a photo of the interior, which is a lovely cream-colored suede:


----------



## soshesaid

I am looking for the year/name/collection of this bag (I have the same bag as in the picture, and a smaller version of it). TIA


----------



## handbaglover1

Can anyone help me? I dont know anything about this black leather bag, It reads Marc Jacobs in the front.


----------



## forenfinal

Varied_obsessions said:


> Does anyone know the name and year that this MJ bag was released? It's a tangerine with a pink lining and pink stitching.
> Thanks
> (sorry about the 2nd pic) ush:


 
bump - I have this in black and would also like to know the name...


----------



## thithi

handbaglover1 said:


> Can anyone help me? I dont know anything about this black leather bag, It reads Marc Jacobs in the front.


I have this bag in apple green, it's known as the Polina from the Mia line.


----------



## thithi

soshesaid said:


> I am looking for the year/name/collection of this bag (I have the same bag as in the picture, and a smaller version of it). TIA


Hmm.. not sure which year, I'm guessing 2003?  The tag for the lobster color reads:  

5041 style
small tote
calf leather
lobster


----------



## kaka

anyone know whats the name of this bag and if i can still buy this bag now ?  what are the colors available and the retail too ....  tia


----------



## wordbox

kaka said:


> anyone know whats the name of this bag and if i can still buy this bag now ?  what are the colors available and the retail too ....  tia



Is it this one?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2923150...+softy+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## kaka

wordbox thank you so much   thats what im looking for


----------



## LoracNJ

soshesaid said:


> I am looking for the year/name/collection of this bag (I have the same bag as in the picture, and a smaller version of it). TIA


 
Holy crap that's the bag I saw tonight at NMLC!! I was trying to figure out what style and color this was myself.


----------



## soshesaid

^^Thanks for the response thithi.


----------



## coolncute89

Hey you guys...can someone tell me which collection are these bags from? like what year or season? Also, are these bags just the same?


----------



## thithi

^ Both bags are the patchwork stam from Spring 07.


----------



## yesther

I like this bag on Ebay but was wondering if anyone knew the name of this and season etc.
Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Melly

Does anyone know what year/season Washed Rose is from?


----------



## thithi

It's from Fall 04.  One of my favorite MJ colors!


----------



## RichBabyBentley

bought these two bags about year or so ago 
From a Second Hand Designer store in Notting Hill

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...Picture044.jpg
http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p...Picture047.jpg

Can someone give me more info on them Thanks


----------



## Dawn

RichBabyBentley - I believe the first bag is a Karolina (maybe in Cherry Blossom) and the second is a Cammie.


----------



## mrqx2

*** I mistakenly posted this in the regular chat forum...here it is again in the correct thread.  Sorry! ****

I went to Nordstrom today (with the intent of trying out the new Chloes) and I caught this MJ bag on the sale table. My fav SA told me it had just been returned and it was from a past season so the price was great.  I snatched it up because I love the style and color...but can you MJ experts help me in identifying the year, exact style, and color? I think it's white (the tag is covered with Nordie's barcode thingy) and the Sophia, but I've just started with MJ (I have a black Courtney that I bought last spring) so this is the second bag in my collection.

I absolutely  this bag, though. She's the perfect size and color for me! Sorry about the quality of the pictures. I have overhead canned lighting in my house and it's impossible to get a true to life color right now! I will try and take pictures outside tomorrow. The bag is not as bright white as the flash picture would have you believe and not as yellow as the non-flash picture.






















Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## thithi

It's definitely a Sophia.  If you post the product number, I might be able to tell you what season it was released.  Again, beautiful bag!


----------



## mrqx2

thithi said:


> It's definitely a Sophia. If you post the product number, I might be able to tell you what season it was released. Again, beautiful bag!


 
Thanks Thithi!  Ok, total newbie question...where do I find the product number?  On the paper tag?   Sorry for such a dumb question.


----------



## thithi

Yup, it's on the paper tag... I think it should be 6 digits, starting with a 3.


----------



## Beany

Hi
Does anybody know the name and color of this bag? Also how old is it and is the colour really as pretty irl?  
TIA 
http://cgi.ebay.com/3059-auth-MARC-...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thithi

^ I've seen these bags before, they were recently at the outlets. I'm not sure what the exact name is or if they're still there. This particular color is my favorite MJ color of time, known as Orchid. Made of tumbled calf leather and burnished gold hardware. Love it!!


----------



## Beany

Thanks a lot Thithi, that color looks gorgeous


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Hi,
I'm buying this gorgeous bag and wondered if anyone can help me identify the style, name and year?
Thanks so much!


----------



## forenfinal

Varied_obsessions said:


> Hi,
> I'm buying this gorgeous bag and wondered if anyone can help me identify the style, name and year?
> Thanks so much!


 
Turnlock but haven't seen this exact style before?  Where are you getting it?


----------



## AbbytheBT

^^I think it's a Zoe - I started a thread a few weeks back to learn more about this line myself:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/zoe-owners-colors-styles-soft-leather-144617.html


----------



## MjObsessed

Hi there, - I have a purse and a bag, that I would love to have the name of -thank you gals


----------



## Lyndzer Torte

Hello! I found this MJ bag on Craigslist. The seller is asking $75 for it- she says she bought it at the Rack for $495. She also says it's the same bag Tori Spelling carried in her made for tv movie Mind Over Murder. Oooh!ush:

Anyone know what this bag is called?


----------



## Lyndzer Torte

It looks like according to post #205, this tote is called the "New Tote".  Does that sound right?  Also, the seller says the bag has a light green color- does anyone know what the name of that color could be? TIA!


----------



## thithi

^ It's indeed the new tote style, and the closest color I can think of that's light green is Honeydew.  Here are some examples:


----------



## forenfinal

MjObsessed said:


> Hi there, - I have a purse and a bag, that I would love to have the name of -thank you gals


 

The bag is a Sophia-Limited Edition - not sure about the wallet...


----------



## pghandbag

I won this mbmj bag on ebay a little over a month ago and would love the specific name. TIA!

(photo credit is from ebay as I do not have solo photos of the bag handy)


----------



## Meta

pghandbag said:


> I won this mbmj bag on ebay a little over a month ago and would love the specific name. TIA!
> 
> (photo credit is from ebay as I do not have solo photos of the bag handy)



I believe that is the MbyMJ Sharpei Tote in Black.


----------



## nocturne76

pghandbag said:


> I won this mbmj bag on ebay a little over a month ago and would love the specific name. TIA!
> 
> (photo credit is from ebay as I do not have solo photos of the bag handy)


 
I think this is called "Eyelet Tote - Black", Sharpei is quite similar to this style but slightly different. Sharpei seems like a larger version of Violet tote. hope this helps!  (correct me if i am wrong. )


----------



## pghandbag

Thanks ladies!! Mine is a deep midnight navy color that I think is called violet. 

Glad I know the name of the style now!


----------



## thithi

wow, love that color!  I wish the lighting was better so I could get a good look at it.  I love all things violet!


----------



## pghandbag

Thanks thithi!! Here's a close up daytime photo of the bag in my lap yesterday:


----------



## katielou07

i saw this color stam in women's health (but it was a duffel bag), and i've seen pics of the green stam from spring 2007. i want this color...is it the same bag? women's health called this color "jade," and elux didn't have any explanation of what color this bag is. i know the spring stam is a kelly green. 

anyone know what color this is classified as?  this is the elux picture.


----------



## thithi

^ it's the elastic quilted stam for Fall 07... I haven't seen it in stores yet.  There's an elastic quilted Mina bag(similar to stam but no handles) in plum on the BG and NM website.  This might be available in green, but definitely in black. 

there is a green stam I believe for Spring 07, but not elastic quilted, only classic quilted.


----------



## Luna

^^ Off topic, but did you see all of the MJ luggage in a recent magazine?  Ugh, I forget which one.. but they had an entire spread on luggage, kate spade, etc.

Crazy huge quilted carryon's and big old mama stams.. hahahaha


----------



## eskimofriend

Hello all -

I was hoping that someone could tell me the name of this MJ bag and perhaps what year/season it was produced?
I believe it is also available in a reddish colour as well.

Thanks in advance!
*http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-398-Marc-Jacobs-Denim-Blue-Brown-Logo-Tote-Handbag_W0QQitemZ290137703115QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## thithi

^ I'm no expert on MBMJ, but you could ask the seller if the name of the bag is on the black tag.  MJ collection tags always has the name printed on the tags.


----------



## eskimofriend

Thanks Thithi, I probably should have thought of that, haha.
Would you/anyone else happen to know when this bag was produced?


----------



## malikuki12

I saw this gorgeous red Marc Jacobs bag this weekend but am not sure of the style. I believe it to be Elise or Daria. I haven't had any luck finding a red one in either of those styles. Does anyone know???


----------



## thithi

It could have been an Elise or Daria, both I believe came in brick red and maybe tomatoe.  Not sure if it came in pomegranate or ferrari.  Do you remember hardware or interior?


----------



## malikuki12

no i didnt.  do you know if i would still be able to one or at least find them somewhere online?  thanks


----------



## thithi

It's very difficult since the Elise is a very popular bag.  Both styles are very often faked as well.  The only red Elise I've heard of was seen at Saks off 5th a month ago.  You might have to cruise ebay and hope that an authentic one pops up.


----------



## malikuki12

thank you so much.  you've been a great help!


----------



## rorosity

Can someone tell me what the name of this bag is?


http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa43/rorosity/blake.jpg


It looks similar to a Blake, but it's not quite it.  I have never seen this one.


----------



## Melly

rorosity said:


> Can someone tell me what the name of this bag is?
> 
> 
> http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa43/rorosity/blake.jpg
> 
> 
> It looks similar to a Blake, but it's not quite it. I have never seen this one.


 
I could be wrong, but I thought it was called Pocket Satchel.


----------



## thithi

^ more info here, with some pics too:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/large-satchel-40142.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/price-info-of-f06-bags-wallets-22974-5.html#post728330


----------



## Melly

thithi said:


> ^ more info here, with some pics too:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/large-satchel-40142.html


 
ush: Oops I was wrong!  I knew it was a Satchel of some sort.


----------



## thithi

LOL... I couldn't remember either... I hate when I forget something!  Then I have to keep scratching my head until I remember.

Pocket satchel is the one with the pockets on the e/w ends of the bag.


----------



## rorosity

Wow!  You guys are really quick.  Thanks for the info.  I don't remember this bag, but I think I like it.  I like larger bags and this one is not too big, but it would probably fit all the stuff I carry around.


----------



## eurotrashy

Does anyone know what line/year this bag is from? It is kind of hobo-ish with a really thick strap (like 6 or 7 inches wide) Material looks kind of rough canvas-y...Interior has 1 leather pocket with "Marc Jacobs" ingraved in it... THANKS!!!!!


----------



## thithi

^ That's the sackle from the Military line.  I believe it's from Spring 06.  It came in bronze and gold, possibly white and blue as well.


----------



## eurotrashy

yes!!! thank you ! I googled it, and indeed that is it.
I am in love with how cute this bag looks with jeans and how versitile it is. Yay. Thanks!!!


----------



## thithi

Congrats!


----------



## Roche

Thithi, you are the MJ master here!!!  I am sure Marc Jacobs himself does not know all his bags as well as you do!!!!


----------



## thithi

^ Lol, doubtful.... I spend too much time trolling ebay.  What can I can say, I'm a MJ addict.


----------



## pquiles

^^^Thithi, yes you are.


----------



## tadpolenyc

*can any of you ladies help me identify what color this is and from what season it's from? tia!*


----------



## forenfinal

The color is INDIGO but not sure of season.  LOVE IT!!  Been looking for one myself!




tadpolenyc said:


> *can any of you ladies help me identify what color this is and from what season it's from? tia!*


----------



## thithi

The blake is indigo from Fall 04.  Gorgeous color!!


----------



## ooliedonna

Hello there,

Can anyone identify this MJ bag? I believe it's an older style - I bought it over a year ago at the (former) Marshall Fields. I haven't had much luck finding out any details regarding the style name or the season it was produced. Thank you!


----------



## thithi

^ Gosh.. I see this line all the time but never pay attention to it.  I've seen the convertible clutch, a regular clutch, a shoulder style, and now this tote.  I've seen it in teal, purple, and pink.  I think it was released in 03 or 04.  I wish I could give you more info!  These were marked down considerably last year during the spring at outlets.


----------



## april818

Does anyone know the name of this bag? It was on sale at Neimans for $275 and I had it in my shopping cart but couldn't decide if I wanted it...I ended up waiting too long bc it's not even on their website anymore! Does anyone know where I can still get it? Thanks!


----------



## Meta

^ I believe its called Multi Zip and its a Resort 06 bag. I haven't had any luck finding it though.


----------



## forenfinal

april818 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? It was on sale at Neimans for $275 and I had it in my shopping cart but couldn't decide if I wanted it...I ended up waiting too long bc it's not even on their website anymore! Does anyone know where I can still get it? Thanks!


 

 That looks like a turnlock to me...


----------



## nocturne76

april818 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? It was on sale at Neimans for $275 and I had it in my shopping cart but couldn't decide if I wanted it...I ended up waiting too long bc it's not even on their website anymore! Does anyone know where I can still get it? Thanks!


 
If i am not wrong, this is called " Viva La Val Slim Bowler" there are 4 colours - Green, Dark Brown, Tan and White. hth.


----------



## Roche

What is this color?

http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...EWA:PIC&viewitem=&item=170133632169&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## AbbytheBT

^^  - Wow - interesting straw exterior.  It says "camel", but I've never seen on IRL to know


----------



## Elly0216

Ladies...since you all are so knowledgeable about MJ bags I was wondering if you could tell me what style/color name this bag is? Is it a satchel?


----------



## Melly

Elly0216 said:


> Ladies...since you all are so knowledgeable about MJ bags I was wondering if you could tell me what style/color name this bag is? Is it a satchel?


 
I believe this is called the Marc Jacobs Doctor Satchel and the color is Bordeaux.


----------



## munchkey

These are the ones I plan on selling on ebay.  Finding the names will help me research them.


----------



## Rachael25

HI Everyone

I saw a picture of Colleen McLaughlin carrying a black bag in OK magazine.  I think it may be MJ as it looked like the same material as the stam, but was larger and she was carrying it on her shoulder.  The shoulder strap was a gold chain style.  Any ideas?  Sorry about the poor description!

Thanks
Rachael.


----------



## Luna

You could have asked me what my bag was... haha... the color of my couch really accentuates the color. 

But it's not called the Doctor satchel, it's Simply "double strap satchel"... it's bordeaux.. from F/W 2004 I believe.



Elly0216 said:


> Ladies...since you all are so knowledgeable about MJ bags I was wondering if you could tell me what style/color name this bag is? Is it a satchel?


----------



## thithi

Rachael25 said:


> HI Everyone
> 
> I saw a picture of Colleen McLaughlin carrying a black bag in OK magazine.  I think it may be MJ as it looked like the same material as the stam, but was larger and she was carrying it on her shoulder.  The shoulder strap was a gold chain style.  Any ideas?  Sorry about the poor description!
> 
> Thanks
> Rachael.


Maybe it was the hobo stam?  If you can find and post the picture, that would be really helpful.. otherwise, try pming luvpurses24, Cheryl really knows her MJ carrying celebs.


----------



## rorosity

Can anyone tell me what this bag is named?

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## thithi

munchkey said:


> These are the ones I plan on selling on ebay.  Finding the names will help me research them.


The double strap satchel bag is known as the Tere I believe.  I've only seen the clutch listed as a "clutch."  I'm not sure what the line is called for the pouchette.  That's something I've been trying to figure out myself!


----------



## thithi

rorosity said:


> Can anyone tell me what this bag is named?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


I'm not sure what the larger version of this bag is called, I might have it hiding somewhere... Otherwise, I know the smaller version is called the Serena bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/dark-purple-serena-at-eluxury-com-39772.html


----------



## slsk

Can anyone help ID my Marc Jacobs bag?  If you know the year and name, that would be great.  The lining is pale pink canvas, and the stitching is pale pink, as well.


----------



## Rachael25

thithi said:


> Maybe it was the hobo stam? If you can find and post the picture, that would be really helpful.. otherwise, try pming luvpurses24, Cheryl really knows her MJ carrying celebs.


 
Hopefully the link to this picture will work.  I'm now not even sure this bag is MJ, this is a different picture to the one I saw origianlly and I'm now wondering it it's chanel??

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=467519&in_page_id=1773


----------



## IWearHeels

hello all my sister Just got this bag from a friend as a gift and she was wondering how much it retailed for and what season it was from? She says its Marc by Marc but where is it from? thanks All


----------



## Luna

This bag does look as if it's chanel... not MJ



Rachael25 said:


> Hopefully the link to this picture will work.  I'm now not even sure this bag is MJ, this is a different picture to the one I saw origianlly and I'm now wondering it it's chanel??
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=467519&in_page_id=1773


----------



## thithi

^ I agree... looks like chanel.


----------



## IWearHeels

anyone?


----------



## mrsduck

Looks like Chanel!


----------



## munchkey

thithi said:


> The double strap satchel bag is known as the Tere I believe.  I've only seen the clutch listed as a "clutch."  I'm not sure what the line is called for the pouchette.  That's something I've been trying to figure out myself!



Thanks!  I brought it to a local expert and he wasnt sure either!!!


----------



## Flynn9090

I love this style. What's it called?
Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=260144131503&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## thithi

The seller has the correct name, it's the Pocket Satchel.  Authentic seller as well.


----------



## paris5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300137543991

What's this baby called, and how much is she worth in retail/on eBay?

Thanks!!


----------



## Luna

Mia hobo, I think??


----------



## Flynn9090

thithi said:


> The seller has the correct name, it's the Pocket Satchel.  Authentic seller as well.



Thanks thithi!!


----------



## desperatesearch

Help! I have been searching for my friend's bag ever since I saw it a month ago, and I have barely been able to identify it, much less find it. She got it for graduation in June, and I'm pretty sure it's the JJ bag, but not the posh JJ. It's normal (not shiny) black leather, and I'm almost positive it has one zipper and one strap, not two. Otherwise, it looks pretty identical to the posh JJ bags. Any idea if I'm right/where I can find this? If not, I've also been searching for the saddle bag in this color or yellow in vain; I bought it instead in chicory on ebay but the buckle was way too loose so I had to return it :-\
Will I only have luck finding these bags on ebay? I feel like I'm a season behind in color. Thanks so much!!


----------



## tadpolenyc

*^ have you tried contacting the mbmj stores? they can search the company's inventory to see if those bags are still in stock. *

*i tried looking on zappos.com for you, but i wasn't able to find exactly what you wanted. they do have the black saddle bag, but in this season's shiny leather. the only colors they have left in the regular leather are chalk and chicory.*

*i would try calling the stores. they still might have the yellow saddle bag in stock. i would keep searching on ebay. good luck!*


----------



## alioops

WOHOA

I'm curious.  Was this style ever made or is it a nutty fake?  It looks like the old MII tag so coud be...I've never seen it before.  

Either way now we know that crossing an MP and a Sophi is not a great idea.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-FUS...161633943QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230161633943


----------



## bag-addict

alioops said:


> WOHOA
> 
> I'm curious.  Was this style ever made or is it a nutty fake?  It looks like the old MII tag so coud be...I've never seen it before.
> 
> Either way now we know that crossing an MP and a Sophi is not a great idea.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-FUS...161633943QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230161633943



I don't think it's a Sophia, because my bark one doesn't have that extended top zipper.  Maybe it's another style, or maybe it's a big fat fake.


----------



## thithi

That's interesting!  I've never seen anything like it... I have no idea.  You got me stumped on that one!


----------



## Marpessa

Can anyone please tell me the name of this bag? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## alioops

There are two patchwork collection bags, the Patchwork Lou and Patchwork Ines.  They are both very similar to this bag but not EXACTLY right.  It has to be from the same family of Patchwork bags from Fall 07 I think.  Both the Lou and Ines are on eLuxury if you want to see.  

Anyway sorry for the non-definitive answer but I hope that helps.


----------



## thithi

I think it looks more like the Ines, even though the chain is different.  I wonder if it was a prototype?  Is this a celebrity carrying the bag?


----------



## Marpessa

Thanks guys so much for your help. I checked both models before and yup they look similar but not the exact one. Maybe the bag is too new to be found on the stores?

And yes, it'sd Katie Holmes carrying the bag.


----------



## Cheryl24

thithi said:


> I think it looks more like the Ines, even though the chain is different. I wonder if it was a prototype? Is this a celebrity carrying the bag?


 

thithi - You don't think it's the Patchwork Bowler?  Like this one at NM?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...terId=cat000226&grandMasterId=cat000149&cmCat=


----------



## Cheryl24

Also, for more views of the bag, I posted a few other pics in the Celebs thread.


----------



## Luna

that looks dead on ^^^


----------



## thithi

yup!  That looks like it Cheryl, good call!


----------



## paris5

http://i18.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/af/f2/f33c_1.JPG
http://i18.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/af/f2/fac8_1.JPG
http://i17.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/af/f3/0c73_1.JPG
http://i2.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/af/f3/13d1_1.JPG
http://i13.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/af/f3/062c_1.JPG
http://i18.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/af/f3/145e_1.JPG
http://i8.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/b0/31/4f06_12.JPG

any idea what it's worth?


----------



## vannilla

Does anyone recognize this style? 

It is a M by MJ, supposedly from the 2007 Softy Collection, but I can't seem to find info on this bag anywhere. Description on the receipt is M371058/DEL2 SOFTY E BLACK - OS.

It kind of looks like a mini Mighty Weekender.

http://i24.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/b0/4b/91af_1.JPG
http://i15.ebayimg.com/03/i/000/b0/4b/9277_1.JPG
http://i13.ebayimg.com/05/i/000/b0/4b/ba0c_3.JPG
http://i4.ebayimg.com/07/i/000/b0/59/3b3e_3.JPG


----------



## grumer098

Any idea?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270156351065&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017


----------



## Luna

turnlock faridah hobo?


----------



## mjaddict

This looks like the patchwork satchel, but the handles aren't quite right. You can see the satchel and other patchwork bags on the MJ website or on Barney's website. It looks like it has a central zip compartment and two open side pockets in the pictures, much like the Bal Harbor satchel. Fabulous isn't it? The leather on the patchwork collection is like butter! Look at the resort collection for 2007, there is a bag called Klein that is too delicious for words.


----------



## AbbytheBT

Ooooh - This is very cool looking from ebay seller "willow ware" - 
any ideas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thithi

I wish I knew!  I've seen these before but never saw a tag with any of the auctions.


----------



## merraine

I saw it posted here recently but I can't remember which thread i saw it in.  It was a grey tote.  No pockets in the front (if i remember correctly).  Rectangular, had 2 angled zippers on the front?  One of the zipper pulls is a push lock?  I think it was part of a resort collection.  I kinda want one now, but don't know what to search for.  Thanks!

Update:  Nevermind, found it!  Diannee.  Off to ebay!


----------



## thithi

Maybe the dianne bag?  or sometimes spelled the dianee.


----------



## Keen

Could someone please help me identify the name and color of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## couture_addict

Hi! 

I posted this question in a different thread earlier today but AbbytheBT sent me over to this one. So thanks! 

Original Post: 

I've been lurking around for a while and thought it was about time I joined in with a post. I hate to start out with a question but I really could use some help from all the Marc Jacobs experts. It would be so appreciated. 

I recently purchased a really nice Marc Jacobs but I cannot find the year or name of the bag. It is a soft tomoto red leather frame bag. The front pocket has turnlock closure and the top is a pushlock. The interior is soft cream leather (not suede). 

I've uploaded a few pictures. Thanks you so much for any information.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Oh wow, I've never seen that style before. It's so pretty!  Hopefully someone on here can help you find out more about it.


----------



## thithi

I've seen this style before... I think it's a Spring 06 release, but I honestly can't remember the name.  I see if I can find any info on it.


----------



## thithi

Ah, found it.  It's called the Sting Katie bag.. another bag from this line is the String Rachel.  From Spring 2006.  The color isn't too inventive - it's called "red."

Here's the Rachel


----------



## thithi

Keen said:


> Could someone please help me identify the name and color of this bag? Thanks!


I wonder if it's the same color as this?  It's hard to tell by the lighting.  If so, then it's called Ocean:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...=cat000274&masterId=cat000272&index=37&cmCat=






The only other color I can think of is periwinkle, but I believe that color was for the standard pushlock bags.


----------



## BarbaraN

(Photo from MarieClaire)

Does anyone know the name of this MJ bag and the color name?  TIA!


----------



## couture_addict

thithi said:


> Ah, found it. It's called the Sting Katie bag.. another bag from this line is the String Rachel. From Spring 2006. The color isn't too inventive - it's called "red."
> 
> Here's the Rachel


 
Thank you soooo much! I really appreciate the effort. How the heck did you find it? I've been searching for the style and name for days!

Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Mxygxy999

Hi, can someone help with the style name of this MJ bag?  Just purchased it from NR.  Thank you.


----------



## kiss_p

It's an Adina.  I have and I really enjoy.  I hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## thithi

BarbaraN said:


> (Photo from MarieClaire)
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this MJ bag and the color name?  TIA!


This is the patchwork quilted Multipocket in Teal.  It's a fall 07 bag and should be available in stores.  What a pretty color!


----------



## Mxygxy999

kiss_p said:


> It's an Adina.  I have and I really enjoy.  I hope you enjoy yours!



Thanx!


----------



## BarbaraN

thithi said:


> This is the patchwork quilted Multipocket in Teal. It's a fall 07 bag and should be available in stores. What a pretty color!


Thank you so much, ThiThi!  Hope the color is as rich in person!


----------



## lionlaw

Can anyone tell me what this MJ bag is called? I found it at off fifth yesterday on sale for $399.  I thought the color was gorgeous so bought it, but don't know what "it" is.  The interior is lined with what looks like green leather.  Hope I got it for a decent price.  TIA


----------



## Miri

^ I think it has simply been called the "flap bag".  The name of the color you have is called nutmeg.  I've seen it in person and it's really beautiful!


----------



## lionlaw

Thanks miri!  I have never seen brown with so many shades in it before.  I am quickly becoming a mj ho.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Miri's right.  The only thing I would add is that its full name is the Soft Box Flap Bag from the Fall '06 collection.  Pretty bag!


----------



## javaboo

Can anyone tell me what colour and if that is the Ines or Gennifer bag? TIA!


----------



## cooper1

javaboo said:


> Can anyone tell me what colour and if that is the Ines or Gennifer bag? TIA!


 
It's the INES. Gorgeous, isn't it???


----------



## cooper1

Does anyone know what bag this is???? I love the style!

(...ummm, are those slippers???)


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I've wondered what the style name for that bag is for a long time now!  Anyone know? 

And yes, I think they're slippers.  I think Winona was on set at the time.  LOL!


----------



## thithi

I don't know the exact name either, I suspect it's the precursor to the pocket satchel(pocket satchel doesn't have the exterior zipper pocket).  That puts it before fall 05.

Is she wearing slippers???


----------



## cooper1

thithi said:


> I don't know the exact name either, I suspect it's the precursor to the pocket satchel(pocket satchel doesn't have the exterior zipper pocket). That puts it before fall 05.
> 
> Is she wearing slippers???


 
That bag is cooler than the pocket satchel because you can wear it with ample clearance over the shoulder. But, you're right, the body looks just like the pocket satchel.
I love it & want one!!!!

Yes, those are definitely *SLIPPERS!!!*


----------



## eeyore31

i know that someone has already named this bag for me, but I can't seem to find it anywhere, can someone please verify the name of this purse? Thanks!


----------



## Melly

eeyore31 said:


> i know that someone has already named this bag for me, but I can't seem to find it anywhere, can someone please verify the name of this purse? Thanks!


 
It's the Quilted Amanda.


----------



## eponine03

Hey girls!

I spotted a gorgeous tote bag at Saks Off 5th, but I'm not sure what the actual style is. Before I purchase, I  wanted to find out a little more. It is a Whiskey hobo, one horizontal zipper on the front, and one interior zipper. There is a single, thick shoulder strap which connects to the bag with a push tab on one side, plain on the other. Inside is lined with suede. The serial tag said Fall 06, but I still couldn't find the bag on the Marc Jacobs website. The size is similar to a Christy, but slightly shorter. Anyone know what it is? It was $850 and marked down to $399. I'd love to scoop it up, but I was hoping to find out what style it is and make sure it's a good deal.

Thanks!!!


----------



## thithi

eponine03 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I spotted a gorgeous tote bag at Saks Off 5th, but I'm not sure what the actual style is. Before I purchase, I wanted to find out a little more. It is a Whiskey hobo, one horizontal zipper on the front, and one interior zipper. There is a single, thick shoulder strap which connects to the bag with a push tab on one side, plain on the other. Inside is lined with suede. The serial tag said Fall 06, but I still couldn't find the bag on the Marc Jacobs website. The size is similar to a Christy, but slightly shorter. Anyone know what it is? It was $850 and marked down to $399. I'd love to scoop it up, but I was hoping to find out what style it is and make sure it's a good deal.
> 
> Thanks!!!


It sounds like the Newbury hobo.  bag-addict bought one of these recently and LOVES the bag.  I think it's super cute and really versatile looking.  Here's a photos stolen from ebay.




If it's not this, then the only other bag that comes to mind is the classic hobo that was released in resort in Cocoa... it was on the bloomies website for a while but I don't have a photo.


----------



## thithi

Here's the other hobo with the diagonal zipper:


----------



## eponine03

thithi said:


> It sounds like the Newbury hobo.  bag-addict bought one of these recently and LOVES the bag.  I think it's super cute and really versatile looking.  Here's a photos stolen from ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not this, then the only other bag that comes to mind is the classic hobo that was released in resort in Cocoa... it was on the bloomies website for a while but I don't have a photo.



Thank you! 

It's the Newbury Hobo. I am going back to get it this morning. It looks like it would be a great bag for everyday!!!!

Eponine03


----------



## JCMStyles

My friend is selling two of her bags, but she received them as gifts from her dad and she doesn't know the retail of them or the names, and neither do I. Can any of you girls help us out? 


Thanks! =]


----------



## thithi

The 1st is the Bal Harbour bag.  I like this line, it's really cute.  Retail is about $1200.

The 2nd is the large multipocket in dark indigo.  Gorgeous!!  That will sell for about $350-$450.  Retail is about $995.


----------



## girliceclimber

Whoa, I got an e-mail from Jeremy's (discount high-end store in San Francisco and Berkeley) with their new arrivals and saw this:






Is that a ... furry bal harbour?


----------



## thithi

Sort of looks like it!  It might also be a Karen bag, they made these in python so I wouldn't be surprised if they made it with fur.  I never see any good bags when I got to Jeremy's, but my cousin snagged a Prada Guaffre for $450 once.  That's an amazing price they have listed for that MJ!!


----------



## bagergosum

Does anyone know the style name of this bag and when it was produced? Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl24

girliceclimber said:


> Whoa, I got an e-mail from Jeremy's (discount high-end store in San Francisco and Berkeley) with their new arrivals and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a ... furry bal harbour?


 
Isn't that the Leopard Satchel?  Here's a thread about it.  There's also pics of Victoria Beckham with it in the celebs thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/marc-jacobs-collection-leopard-print-satchel-37778.html


----------



## girliceclimber

Good memory *luvpurses*!  
Seeing the whole bag, it is a lot cuter than I thought (I like the chain strap), but in general I'm not into furry things.
*Thithi*: I always go into Jeremy's hoping to find a good bag, but most of the time they're broken ($122 baby stam with a broken kisslock!).  I still hope every time I walk into the door though!


----------



## JerseyGirl85

Hi ladies!  I received all three of these bags as gifts from my sister.  They're all Marc Jacobs but I have no idea what their 'real' names are.  Can anyone help me out?


----------



## lionlaw

I just bought these two bags and have no idea what they are or what price they go for. Anyone know?  I hope I didn't get screwed.  I paid 1050 for the white and 850 for the black.  TIA.


----------



## lionlaw

Ok, I did some research and I think the white one may be a Karen?  (although the pics I found are less smooshy than this one).  Is that right?  Retail 1500.  No clue on the black.


----------



## kiss_p

lionlaw said:


> I just bought these two bags and have no idea what they are or what price they go for. Anyone know? I hope I didn't get screwed. I paid 1050 for the white and 850 for the black. TIA.


The black one is called the Emily bowler.  The original price was $1250.  I have the Emily in Oatmeal.  I really like the bag!  Both of your bags are great!


----------



## lionlaw

kiss_p said:


> The black one is called the Emily bowler. The original price was $1250. I have the Emily in Oatmeal. I really like the bag! Both of your bags are great!


 

Thanks.  I got a good deal then.


----------



## willomama

Hello all! I just purchased this MJ bag from a Nordstrom outlet that is known for selling store returns. Since this bag looks really new, I assumed it was from a recent season, but I can't find it anywhere! Can you help me with a name or season? It has a single shoulder strap with buckle detail on one side. Zipper pocket on the front and a vertical one on the side. Super soft black leather w/ grey suede lining. I hope it's not a fake... Any info would be great.


----------



## kbell

^^ don't think it's fake, I saw an amethyst one of these on ebay a while back...... but i can't recall the name, sorry!!


----------



## kbell

^^^ found it - it was from 2006 (well the ebay one) called calf leather sling.
style # C362011.


----------



## Melly

I believe that is a MJ Sling from either Fall or Resort 2006. If you want to be sure on the season look at the tiny tag sewn into the side of the interior pocket. If it is from Fall the tag should read F06 but if it is from Resort it should read R06. HTH!


----------



## willomama

Thanks so much for the lightning fast replies. Tag says F06 - here I was thinking this bag was 3+ years old {not that it would matter...}, but it's just from last year! I am so thrilled - got this bag for a great bargain too!


----------



## forenfinal

willomama said:


> Hello all! I just purchased this MJ bag from a Nordstrom outlet that is known for selling store returns. Since this bag looks really new, I assumed it was from a recent season, but I can't find it anywhere! Can you help me with a name or season? It has a single shoulder strap with buckle detail on one side. Zipper pocket on the front and a vertical one on the side. Super soft black leather w/ grey suede lining. I hope it's not a fake... Any info would be great.


 
Is there a serial tag inside the inside zipper pocket?  If so what does it read?


----------



## willomama

Just a small white tag that reads F06, then 197 below that.


----------



## forenfinal

^ 
Ok so that narrows it down to a Fall 2006 bag...


----------



## swedishabode

Hi,
I am new to all this and I hope I am posting this at the right place. I am looking for a specific bag but don't know the name so I joined ths "Purse Forum" to see if anyone can help me with the name. The bag I am searching for I saw a few years ago and I have looked everywere since then: in stores, on e-bay, and different sites but to no avail. The bag is long (approx. 16-18 inches), 6-8 inches high and deep. It has double handles that are about 8-9 inches long to make it a perfect sholder bag. The bag has pockets all over the exterior, and it has a suede interior. It is defenently not a new style, I would guess it's probably 4-6 years old. All the measurments are very iffy since I have to go by memory alone. Thanks for any help I might get!


----------



## thithi

^ Hmmm.... I'm not sure if I know a bag that exactly has those dimensions.  Most of the bags I know are more like 12"-14" long, not 16"-18" long.  If it is shorter, than it sounds like it could be a blake.  Do you know how many pockets it has on the exterior?  A blake would have two on the front of the bag.  There's also a double strap satchel"  That has two pockets on each end of the bag.  Hopefully the bag your are referring to has pushlock pockets and not another style pocket.

In order, here is the blake, pocket satchel, and the double strap satchel.  Do any of these look like it?


----------



## forenfinal

thithi said:


> ^ Hmmm.... I'm not sure if I know a bag that exactly has those dimensions. Most of the bags I know are more like 12"-14" long, not 16"-18" long. If it is shorter, than it sounds like it could be a blake. Do you know how many pockets it has on the exterior? A blake would have two on the front of the bag. There's also a double strap satchel" That has two pockets on each end of the bag. Hopefully the bag your are referring to has pushlock pockets and not another style pocket.
> 
> In order, here is the blake, pocket satchel, and the double strap satchel. Do any of these look like it?


 

Have you looked through this thread??  Rare/Discontinued Styles

Could it be the Wonder??


----------



## Luna

swedishabode said:


> Hi,
> I am new to all this and I hope I am posting this at the right place. I am looking for a specific bag but don't know the name so I joined ths "Purse Forum" to see if anyone can help me with the name. The bag I am searching for I saw a few years ago and I have looked everywere since then: in stores, on e-bay, and different sites but to no avail. The bag is long (approx. 16-18 inches), 6-8 inches high and deep. It has double handles that are about 8-9 inches long to make it a perfect sholder bag. The bag has pockets all over the exterior, and it has a suede interior. It is defenently not a new style, I would guess it's probably 4-6 years old. All the measurments are very iffy since I have to go by memory alone. Thanks for any help I might get!




Sounds like the Blake, Venetia,  or the Stella.. or any of the pushlock soft calf bags.


----------



## swedishabode

Hi again,
Thanks for the suggestions but .... no it dosn't look like any of the ones in the photos you showed me. The bag I am refering to is definently longer than the white one, it also has a pocket on each end PLUS 2 pockets on either side....alot of pockets and that what I love about it!


----------



## forenfinal

willomama said:


> Thanks so much for the lightning fast replies. Tag says F06 - here I was thinking this bag was 3+ years old {not that it would matter...}, but it's just from last year! I am so thrilled - got this bag for a great bargain too!


 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Auth-MARC-J...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here is one on Ebay...


----------



## alioops

swedishabode said:


> Hi again,
> Thanks for the suggestions but .... no it dosn't look like any of the ones in the photos you showed me. The bag I am refering to is definently longer than the white one, it also has a pocket on each end PLUS 2 pockets on either side....alot of pockets and that what I love about it!


 
Wow I am stumped on this one.  I dont remember any MJ bags with the pockets on both sides and the ends like you describe.    Usually at least one side has no pockets so it is comfortable to wear against the body.  Are you certain it was a MJ?


----------



## swedishabode

Hi Alioops, Am I sure???? No because it's been about 2 years since I saw it. I do remember that it was very soft an supple leather, and when you had the zipper open the bag opened up very wide (for being such a "small" bag) the thing I loved about it was all the pockets, the massive amount you could put in the bag without it looking like a big bag. I am 99% sure it was an M.J. the lady that had it was from Australia and her daughter had given it to her, I think she told me it retailed for close to 1500, I did see it one time on e-bay but missed it because of time.


----------



## thithi

It sounds more like a Chloe Betty.  Do you remember if the pockets had zippers or pushlocks?


----------



## swedishabode

Nope! Have that one,  and it's way bigger. The M.J. bag that I saw was about the same length but not as high, and it was lined in suede. I think it had the push locks. Pleeeeeeeese someone......


----------



## Luna

do you happen to remember if it had gold or silver hardware?


----------



## swedishabode

I am sure it was silver.


----------



## forenfinal

Is one real and one fake?  No they do not look the same to me...looks like they are trying to be but they are not...


----------



## thithi

Those are from the Mia line.. I've always referred to them as the Mia Tote.  You have two sizes there, the medium and large size.  There's also a smaller size.  They were released in Spring 06.  HTH.


----------



## ChristyR143

Okay, so I know the name of the bag, but what do you all think of the color?  Thithi, when you authenticated this I am pretty sure I remember you saying you thought it was washed rose, but I thought it was darker than this?  Does it look different on the Stella than the Venetia maybe?   Let me know if you need any other pictures.


----------



## eus

Anyone know what color this stam is?  some say chestnut, others say stone:


----------



## thithi

thithi said:


> Those are from the Mia line.. I've always referred to them as the Mia Tote.  You have two sizes there, the medium and large size.  There's also a smaller size.  They were released in Spring 06.  HTH.


????  What happen to the post I responded too?  That's so weird...


----------



## thithi

ChristyR143 said:


> Okay, so I know the name of the bag, but what do you all think of the color?  Thithi, when you authenticated this I am pretty sure I remember you saying you thought it was washed rose, but I thought it was darker than this?  Does it look different on the Stella than the Venetia maybe?   Let me know if you need any other pictures.


Ok...... Now it looks like Taupe.  Taupe's interior is a fuschia suede, whereas washed rose is a burgundy suede.  There should be pics of taupe in the leather variations thread in the reference forum... Double check that and compare your bag to it.


----------



## thithi

eus said:


> Anyone know what color this stam is?  some say chestnut, others say stone:


It's Cashew.  Chestnut is a dark brown, and there is no stone color for the quilted line.


----------



## ChristyR143

Thanks thithi!!!


----------



## eus

thank you thithi


----------



## DebDupire

I love the histories, with years, and color choices available "back when" for different MJ lines.  Here is the one that I bought recently, and wrote about last night in the "Authentic This MJ" thread.  Still anxiously awaiting its arrival:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320175779187

thithi said that it has been authenticiated before, and is believed to be authentic.

Now, can anyone tell me anything more about years, colors, model numbers, line, etc?  After reading a lot of this thread, I am so impressed with the knowledge that you Ladies possess!

Again, any advice, comments, thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## thithi

DebDupire said:


> I love the histories, with years, and color choices available "back when" for different MJ lines.  Here is the one that I bought recently, and wrote about last night in the "Authentic This MJ" thread.  Still anxiously awaiting its arrival:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320175779187
> 
> thithi said that it has been authenticiated before, and is believed to be authentic.
> 
> Now, can anyone tell me anything more about years, colors, model numbers, line, etc?  After reading a lot of this thread, I am so impressed with the knowledge that you Ladies possess!
> 
> Again, any advice, comments, thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


This particular Stam is from Fall 2006, the color is Cashew and made of Calf leather.  Cashew was released twice during 2006 but both are considered Fall releases.  The serial tag for the early release started with SP06 and the fall release had F06 on the tag.  The early release was a lighter cashew color and contrasted more with the topstitching.  The later release was a darker cashew color and contrasted less.  The style number for both releases of the Cashew stam is C362111.  The seller states in your auction that the serial tag starts with F06, and is thus the later release of this color.  

Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## purexelegance

I just bought a bag on eBay recently that is the same exact one in this auction... but I don't know the exact name. It's apparently F06 according to the serial tag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=260179591566&Category=63852&_trksid=p3907.m29

I would appreciate the help!


----------



## thithi

purexelegance said:


> I just bought a bag on eBay recently that is the same exact one in this auction... but I don't know the exact name. It's apparently F06 according to the serial tag:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=260179591566&Category=63852&_trksid=p3907.m29
> 
> I would appreciate the help!


This is known as the Sporty Tote.  Congrats on your new MJ!


----------



## sunshine75

HI.. can one of you MJ experts pls. pls.tell me what the name of this purse is.  The seller says "tina" but I think she's mistaken.  But, because I can't locate this purse anywhere... (i checked high and low and on this forum too) and couldn't locate the name of this purse.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thank you very much!


----------



## thithi

^ It's not the Tina.  From what I remember, the Tina is a duffle shaped bag with a strap that goes around the middle.  For this bag, I would go by the name listed on the tag, which is "Flap Bag."  It looks to be from the same line as the Jane, released Spring 06.


----------



## sunshine75

Thanks ThiThi... you have more knowledge than "yahoo" or "googling" itself!


----------



## kaitlynt526

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIKE-IT-Auth-MA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


thanks y'all!!


----------



## Beany

kaitlynt526 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LIKE-IT-Auth-MARC-JACOBS-Blue-Leather-Handbag-Purse_W0QQitemZ270185934008QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> thanks y'all!!




That's the Hannah tote, tumbled calf leather from either Fall or Resort 04.


----------



## CherryFarmGirl

Can anyone tell me the official color names (outside leather and suede lining) of this Anouk?  TIA!


----------



## Melly

^ Wait for Thithi to chime in but I believe the color is called Indigo.


----------



## forenfinal

CherryFarmGirl said:


> Can anyone tell me the official color names (outside leather and suede lining) of this Anouk? TIA!


 

That is *INDIGO ~ I love that color combination!!! *


----------



## HollyDolly

I bought this several years ago and have no idea its stats! It was only around $100 from Macy's. Any help would be appreciated!!





came in other sizes and dark blue


----------



## couture_addict

I recently acquired these two MJ bags, but I can't remember what the styles are - please help! 

The first one is a quilted leather bag, large, measuring 11 H x 16 W x 7 D:


























The second one is a smooth calfskin hobo, large, measuring 14.5 H x 15.75 L x 3.5 D:
















Thanks so much!!


----------



## couture_addict

I just found the second one, so nevermind on that one - still looking for the style on the first one, though.  I've looked just about everywhere, and am not having any luck!  It looks like some kind of Stam, but I can't find the exact style...


----------



## Melly

^ That is the ivory Midler (S/S 2007). Here's another picture: #*358*


----------



## couture_addict

Yay!  Thank you so much for your help Melly!


----------



## gingarita

i just love this one!


----------



## Melly

gingarita said:


> i just love this one!


 
I believe this is called "The Chic"


----------



## gingarita

Melly said:


> I believe this is called "The Chic"


 
thank you i just looked that up and found this as details


Smooth grained leather with quilted leather corners
Polished gold metal hardware
Chunky link chain shoulder strap with leather handle; 17.75" drop
Trompe l'oeil signature push-lock closure
Center pleat on front and back
Rounded studs throughout
Zip top with leather pull
Fine textile lining
10"x 10"x 1"
Made in Italy


----------



## kbell

Does anyone know the name of my cute little bag? I keep calling it a lil stam which I know isn't right.... This is one of my favorites! Its from fall 05 - icy leather, antiqued hardware if that helps. So cute - she needs a name


----------



## Cheryl24

^^That's so cute!  I've never seen it before.  It looks like a squished Stam.    I hope we can find out its name.


----------



## forenfinal

^^
I think thithi has one of these...???


----------



## evoquant

Sorry for the crappy quality, my digital camera broke  I got this as a present a few weeks ago, I just have no idea what style it is or when it's from. It has this weird little flap thing that goes over the top which actually has a zipper on the end. It's a prettier pink than in the pictures, like this color but a little brighter? Any help? ^^;


----------



## thithi

^ That is so adorable!!  I love the color of this.  It's known as the Isobelli bag.  The color is simply known as Pink and it's from Spring 2004.   How do you like it??


----------



## thithi

kbell said:


> Does anyone know the name of my cute little bag? I keep calling it a lil stam which I know isn't right.... This is one of my favorites! Its from fall 05 - icy leather, antiqued hardware if that helps. So cute - she needs a name


I do have this!  I used it this weekend for my brother's commitment ceremony.  It's known as the e/w baby stam from Fall 05.  It appears to be black, right? or is it violet?


----------



## kbell

thithi said:


> I do have this! I used it this weekend for my brother's commitment ceremony. It's known as the e/w baby stam from Fall 05. It appears to be black, right? or is it violet?


 
It is black - and yay - now she has a name, somewhat, Thank you!


----------



## evoquant

thithi said:


> ^ That is so adorable!!  I love the color of this.  It's known as the Isobelli bag.  The color is simply known as Pink and it's from Spring 2004.   How do you like it??



Ahh thanks so much thithi! I think it's adorable, I love the pom poms and the color. It fits a lot more stuff than it looks like it does and I also just got a MBMJ Washed Utility Large Swifty in Verde and the two are such opposites. The Swifty is huge! D: I don't know what to do with it lol


----------



## thithi

^ That's what I love about this line, the pom poms are so cute!!  Love it!!


----------



## homme_boy

I just bought this two days ago, but forgot to ask what it's called. All I can get from the receipt is 'Totally Flock'. It's a Fall 07 MBMJ bag.


----------



## CoutureObsessed

Does anyone know the offical name of this bag, and if anyone is carrying it in a bright white?  They currently have it in stock at Neiman Marcus but only refer to it as the "Soft Classic Large Bag" and they only offer it in Sesame.  It's retailing for $975.


----------



## Dawn

CoutureObsessed said:


> Does anyone know the offical name of this bag, and if anyone is carrying it in a bright white? They currently have it in stock at Neiman Marcus but only refer to it as the "Soft Classic Large Bag" and they only offer it in Sesame. It's retailing for $975.



It looks like the Large Multipocket...anyone else?


----------



## kiss_p

CoutureObessed - It's the large Multipocket.  I saw a white one (not seasame) at Bloomingdales in Tyson's Corner, VA.


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Definitely the large multipocket.  I have the denim version and love it.  Great bag.  Very big though.


----------



## tadpolenyc

homme_boy said:


> I just bought this two days ago, but forgot to ask what it's called. All I can get from the receipt is 'Totally Flock'. It's a Fall 07 MBMJ bag.


 
*this is the first time i've seen this bag. it's not available anywhere online. i haven't been to the mbmj boutiques lately either. it's a fantastic looking bag. if it says "totally flock" on the tag then i would say that's what its name is. it looks to be part of the same line as the groovee and delancey (the dr. q line). it has the same top portion as those bags. here's a pic of the delancey, so you know what i'm referring to.*


----------



## homme_boy

tadpolenyc said:


> *this is the first time i've seen this bag. it's not available anywhere online. i haven't been to the mbmj boutiques lately either. it's a fantastic looking bag. if it says "totally flock" on the tag then i would say that's what its name is. it looks to be part of the same line as the groovee and delancey (the dr. q line). it has the same top portion as those bags. here's a pic of the delancey, so you know what i'm referring to.*



yea, i'm starting to assume that it might be some sort of in-store exclusive since it can't be purchased online anywhere. and yea, i see the similarities. perhaps it's a different 'wintery' version of the delancey.


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Hi all--wondering if anyone can help me with a name for this bag?  Any additional info such as its name, or the season, would be really great as I am totally clueless on this one!    Thanks in advance!


----------



## thithi

^I've only known it as the Convertable flap.  I would say the season to be around 2003/2004.  I have yet to see an actual tag from this line, so I can't be more accurate.  D*G Rockstar had this a while back, she may have more info if you pm her.


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Thanks so much, Thithi!


----------



## Glynis

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag. I bought it in Off 5th Las Vegas last week with an extra discount coupon for $200. I love it. I asked the SA what the name of the bag was and she said "Marc Jacobs"  Dah!  I know it is quite old as the label says F05 (but I love it). The colour on the tag says Brick Red and has the code C352005.  I would love to know the name of it. Or would a small pouch like this not have a style name.


----------



## thithi

That's the Louise bag.  It's very pretty! Great deal, congrats!


----------



## kmroboto

Hi All!

Can anyone tell me what this bag is called?  Sorry for the bad picture, I took this in the store with my cell phone.  It has two zippers at the top and doesn't have any of those pesky plaques that some of the other newer styles have which is why I like it.

I hope I get this pic to attach...


----------



## circemuse

I authenticated this Venetia bag in the Authenticate This MJ forum last week.  I'm trying to find out what season is from, and the name of the color  Someone thought it might be from 2002.  Black Suede lining, pale pink shiny (patent) leather, topstich is almost the same color as the leather, maybe a shade darker. Thanks!


----------



## thithi

kmroboto said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this bag is called?  Sorry for the bad picture, I took this in the store with my cell phone.  It has two zippers at the top and doesn't have any of those pesky plaques that some of the other newer styles have which is why I like it.
> 
> I hope I get this pic to attach...


Hmm.. looks similar to the Dr. Q bag that was posted above by tadpolenyc.  It's probably from the same line.


----------



## thithi

circemuse said:


> I authenticated this Venetia bag in the Authenticate This MJ forum last week.  I'm trying to find out what season is from, and the name of the color  Someone thought it might be from 2002.  Black Suede lining, pale pink shiny (patent) leather, topstich is almost the same color as the leather, maybe a shade darker. Thanks!


I wouldn't say 2002, but judging by the tag, more around 2003??  In 2004 he converted to style numbers that start with C.  It appeared to retail for $1100. Here's a tag from patent Venetia that is on ebay now, but in Aquamarine:


----------



## mslgrrl

can anyone name this, its from the mbmj runway show last sept?  at first i thought it was the captain, but it doesn't have the side multipockets.


----------



## forenfinal

^ 
Pic is not there - try again...


----------



## mslgrrl

forenfinal said:


> ^
> Pic is not there - try again...


----------



## imaddicted2bags

can someone help identify this bag?  thanks! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9409&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## iluvmybags

imaddicted2bags said:


> can someone help identify this bag?  thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160186359409&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching




That's the Karen Bag.  It originally retailed for $2800.  They must not have been selling very well - this is about the 3rd one I've seen on ebay this weekend for more than 1/2 price


----------



## mslgrrl

wow never seen that before, it looks like cross between the capra chain, stam, and striping??


imaddicted2bags said:


> can someone help identify this bag?  thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160186359409&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## imaddicted2bags

iluvmybags said:


> That's the Karen Bag.  It originally retailed for $2800.  They must not have been selling very well - this is about the 3rd one I've seen on ebay this weekend for more than 1/2 price



thanks so much!  i really like it, except i didn't win it  i'll keep my eyes out


----------



## Zombie Girl

slsk said:


> Can anyone help ID my Marc Jacobs bag? If you know the year and name, that would be great. The lining is pale pink canvas, and the stitching is pale pink, as well.


 
Does anyone know the name of this bag, color, and how much it retailed for?  Any info would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## mslgrrl

i remember this bag from a long time ago.  does any one know the name or season?


----------



## mamimeow

I lost this sale on e-bay. I'm trying to find another one would it still be available in stores or anywhere for sale besides e-bay? I'm bidding on the brown one too...but if i loose to that i'll be so sad so i must find an alternative.... I remember this bag but just don't know what season??


----------



## iluvmybags

Zombie Girl said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag, color, and how much it retailed for?  Any info would be nice. Thanks!




I believe this was called the East West Shoulder Bag (but I could be mistaken) and it's from the 2002 Resort line - it's the same color as Jennifer Garner's Zip Top Hobo from the same season (same lining too)


----------



## mamimeow

mslgrrl said:


> i remember this bag from a long time ago.  does any one know the name or season?


Hey ladies...
i'm really trying to find this bag online at a decent price...i'm bidding on one but would i be able to find this anywhere else besides e-bay??


----------



## forenfinal

^ 
I would suggest you start a seperate thread for locating this bag... You might get some responses there...:okay:


----------



## meghaudi

hello everyone, for the past 2 years after seeing it at saks ive been trying to hunt down a marc jacobs bag-i do not have a picture but here is the description:
purple canvas(actual cloth, not canvas as LV canvas) with large flowers (possibly red)
leather handles
comes in various sizes (the large pocket tote?)

sorry if this is not enough, im not a mj expert, but after seeing my friend with this bag i thought it was a perfect bag 
TIA!


----------



## meghaudi

this is the shape of the bag, just had flowers and purple, red all over.
Thanks again!


----------



## Zombie Girl

iluvmybags said:


> I believe this was called the East West Shoulder Bag (but I could be mistaken) and it's from the 2002 Resort line - it's the same color as Jennifer Garner's Zip Top Hobo from the same season (same lining too)


 

Thank you sooo much!!
I was just curious about it.  It was the first one I have purchased from ebay and the  seller didn't remember the name of it.  She did say it was purchased 5 years ago so 2002 would be correct.  You should see the horrible condition it is in...I have been working on cleaning it. 
 Thanks again!!


----------



## meghaudi

okay okay, here is the bag-name is "faridah?"
anyone know where i can locate one?
TIA!


----------



## lovekoobabags

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280184517237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

Posted about this style a long time ago - just wondering what is it actually called?
thanks!


----------



## thithi

lovekoobabags said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280184517237&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> 
> Posted about this style a long time ago - just wondering what is it actually called?
> thanks!


The tag would say Medium E/W Hobo.  It was released Resort 05.


----------



## are_u_cccrazy

i just got this bag yesterday
but i couldnt find it on Marc Jacob's or any other web site
i really want to know which season was it from and the name if possible
anyone~ pleaseeee help~~~


----------



## thithi

^ It's so cute!  I like the rhinestones.. I think it's probably from Fall 07.  Not familiar with MBMJ bags, but I know this one is recent.


----------



## spaceyjacy

I made a BO on this bag several weeks ago, there was something about it I just could not resist. Some of you may remember authenticating her. She is in _*pristine*_ condition, I can't even really tell that she is not brand new(save for some sparkles in the interior zip pocket). Anyway, anyone know her name? She is from fall05, and has rich chocolate suede interior.











need more/ better pics?
TIA


----------



## spaceyjacy

Hmmm color didn't really come through. I'll post auction pics too.


----------



## DivasDare

spaceyjacy said:


> Hmmm color didn't really come through. I'll post auction pics too.


 
SOS... CALL AMBULANCE!  I CAN'T BREATHE!  HELP ME! *FAINT*


----------



## thithi

Gorgeous!  The color is Brick Red.. I forget the name, but it's something simple, like Satchel.


----------



## darkblue

I'm trying to decide whether I should buy this, but I'd like to know her name beforehand. I know MJ made bags with tassels before, but I've never seen them on this style before. 










"This is a beautiful soft leather bag, lined in suede, and used for one season. It still has original dustcover. There is some wear on the inside handle (contrast green leather inside the handle). I'm not sure if a little saddle soap could clean it up? This is a beautifully made bag, in the softest, most buttery leather. It has leather tassles that hang on the sides, and the pockets are the perfect size for an ipod and a cell phone. I can't tell you how many people stopped me to ask about this bag. It is AWESOME. 
 This was originally $1200! 
 I'm moving in two days, so must sell asap.  Bargain!  Thanks!"

Selling for $100. Would be a great deal if it's genuine..
I'm curious to know the style before actually purchasing it.


----------



## darkblue

DivasDare said:


> SOS... CALL AMBULANCE!  I CAN'T BREATHE!  HELP ME! *FAINT*



ahh me too! That bag is gorgeous on you


----------



## thithi

darkblue said:


> I'm trying to decide whether I should buy this, but I'd like to know her name beforehand. I know MJ made bags with tassels before, but I've never seen them on this style before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is a beautiful soft leather bag, lined in suede, and used for one season. It still has original dustcover. There is some wear on the inside handle (contrast green leather inside the handle). I'm not sure if a little saddle soap could clean it up? This is a beautifully made bag, in the softest, most buttery leather. It has leather tassles that hang on the sides, and the pockets are the perfect size for an ipod and a cell phone. I can't tell you how many people stopped me to ask about this bag. It is AWESOME.
> This was originally $1200!
> I'm moving in two days, so must sell asap.  Bargain!  Thanks!"
> 
> Selling for $100. Would be a great deal if it's genuine..
> I'm curious to know the style before actually purchasing it.


Wow!  This is gorgeous... if you don't, let me know who I can contact to nab this beauty!  Sadly, there's no special name for her, it's known as the "Shoulder" from Spring 2004. Other bags from this line were the Isabelli and the Scarlet hobo.


----------



## jun3machina

anyone know the official name for this bag and color/season??
i know it's some sort of turnlock bag from Marc by Marc Jacobs...


----------



## Meta

^ That's the MbyMJ Totally Turnlock Faridah Hobo in Poppy from the 2007 Resort line.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks!!


----------



## j0vena

what's this bag called and what season is it from?


----------



## Cheryl24

^^That's the Soft Box Bag from Fall 06.  Here's a post with more info/pics (post #83 in case the link doesn't work):

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/price-info-of-f06-bags-wallets-22974-6.html#post897578


----------



## iluvmybags

darkblue said:


> I'm trying to decide whether I should buy this, but I'd like to know her name beforehand. I know MJ made bags with tassels before, but I've never seen them on this style before.



I think it's full name was "POM POM POCKET SHOULDER" (or maybe Shoulder Bag w/Pockets?) - there were 4 bags from this line - the Scarlet, the Backpack, the Pom Pom Tote and this one and they were released for S/S 2005.  The leather's extremely soft washed leather and feels heavenly.  I'm surprised MJ hasn't done more bags like this since they were all such great sellers!


----------



## Meta

I've never seen this MJ bag and I'm curious to find out what is the name and if possible season it was released.


----------



## forenfinal

^

See this thread - could be a Mia from Polina line Spring 2006...

Looking for Marc Jacobs large satchel S06


----------



## forenfinal

Looking for Marc Jacobs large satchel S06


----------



## Meta

^ Thanks *forenfinal*!


----------



## nycbella

can someone identify this purse for me. 
thanks


----------



## Meta

^ I believe that's the Louise.


----------



## Vicky2007

are_u_cccrazy said:


> i just got this bag yesterday
> but i couldnt find it on Marc Jacob's or any other web site
> i really want to know which season was it from and the name if possible
> anyone~ pleaseeee help~~~


 
It contains of plastic crystal and it was exclusive available to sell in Selfridges, London in UK. 

If I get a wrong info. ,please correct me.


----------



## ChristyR143

Okay ladies so I know the name of the bag, but can someone help me out with what color this is?  In case it's difficult to see, the topstitching is light blue and the interior is light blue canvas.

TIA!!


----------



## thithi

iluvmybags said:


> I think it's full name was "POM POM POCKET SHOULDER" (or maybe Shoulder Bag w/Pockets?) - there were 4 bags from this line - the Scarlet, the Backpack, the Pom Pom Tote and this one and they were released for S/S 2005.  The leather's extremely soft washed leather and feels heavenly.  I'm surprised MJ hasn't done more bags like this since they were all such great sellers!


It actually was made in Spring 04.  Here are the tags for the pink version.


----------



## thithi

ChristyR143 said:


> Okay ladies so I know the name of the bag, but can someone help me out with what color this is?  In case it's difficult to see, the topstitching is light blue and the interior is light blue canvas.
> 
> TIA!!


I love this color... I don't know the actual color name, but I think it was released the same season as Raspberry, which I believe is Fall 03.  They both have the same muted silver hardware.  I've seen this color several times before on ebay, but I've never seen the original tags.


----------



## Meta

What's the name of this and the color? Looks like eggshell to me but wanted to confirm.


----------



## thithi

^  Looks like it's related to the Serena bag.  I think the actual color is indeed Eggshell in this line.  Here's a pic of the Serena which is more bowler shaped rather than tote shaped.


----------



## Meta

^ Thanks *thithi*! 

How about this? Anyone knows thats the name and season this bag is from? Looks really pretty and it seems to be from the Pom Pom collection but I'd like to know the definite name.


----------



## DivasDare

^^Is it the leather POM tote? Maybe? Maybe not?

Here is another:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320195404531&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:US:1123


----------



## Meta

^ Thanks, *DivasDare*! I have that on my watch list.  I wonder if the bag is heavy? :wondering


----------



## jun3machina

what is the official name of this multipocket tote bag? and is the color berry??? TIA!


----------



## thithi

^ I'm not sure exactly what the name is... I'm going to guess that since it's similar to the pocket satchel, that maybe this is called the pocket tote?  The color appears to be maroon to me.  If it is, the lining should be red suede.


----------



## jun3machina

yes the lining _*IS*_ red suede. you're good ththi!!


----------



## Dawn

Okay, I'm looking for color names and/or style names if you know them. I think the blue is just a large hobo? Round hobo? Just not sure of the color. I took a guess that the zip clutch is cucumber, but I'm not sure. And the mauve-ish bag...I have no idea the name OR the color (the one with it is the original Grape hobo...the one to the right is the one I'm not sure of) !  Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## ChristyR143

Hiya dawn!!!  Not sure about the bags, but to me, the zc looks to be thistle, maybe? Is the topstiching and interior a deep burgundy?  If so it's thistle. I'm pretty sure cucumber was a more vibrant green.


----------



## Dawn

^^Hi Christy! Yep, it's a deep burgundy! Thank you!!!


----------



## ChristyR143

You're welcome!


----------



## Meta

Dawn, I think the hobo is called Round hobo? :wondering Someone pls correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## iluvmybags

dawn71675 said:


> Okay, I'm looking for color names and/or style names if you know them. I think the blue is just a large hobo? Round hobo? Just not sure of the color. I took a guess that the zip clutch is cucumber, but I'm not sure. And the mauve-ish bag...I have no idea the name OR the color (the one with it is the original Grape hobo...the one to the right is the one I'm not sure of) !  Thanks for your help!!!




The first one is called "Round Padlock Hobo" (I think) and the color looks like Peacock (altho it might be Turquoise).

The second photo is the Large Hobo in Grape from the 1st season (there was a regular hobo that's about the same size as the Sophia) - the one next to it is a bag I used to have - the color is Eggplant and it was just called Calf Leather Hobo (it may have been Tumbled Calf Hobo) and its from F/W 2004 (family of the Kirsten bag)

the last one is the Zip Clutch in Ivory I believe (Ivory was produced more than one season w/different linings/stitching).

**Correction**  just saw the Thistle name - that actually sounds right, sorry!


----------



## iluvmybags

ChristyR143 said:


> Okay ladies so I know the name of the bag, but can someone help me out with what color this is?  In case it's difficult to see, the topstitching is light blue and the interior is light blue canvas.
> 
> TIA!!



I'm not sure, but the name of the color might be "Ocean Blue" "Bright Blue" or maybe even "Turquoise" (I was thinking Peacock, but I think thats more of a greenish-blue and I think Cornflower is a little darker). Back then, MJ rarely ever called his colors "Blue", "Red", "Brown" etc - they always had some kind of name (i.e., Petal Pink, Petrol Blue, Faded Brick, Vermilion, Sage Green, Cucumber, etc) -  that's why I don't think it's just "Blue"


----------



## Dawn

^Thanks so much!


----------



## iluvmybags

dawn71675 said:


> ^Thanks so much!



You're welcome - I just looked back at my notes (I keep an inventory of my bag collection!), and it actually says LARGE HOBO, CALF LEATHER, Eggplant - F/W 2004 Orig Retail Price $995 - I hope this helps!!

Also, I looked at your Round Padlock Hobo again and it actually looks like the same blue as that Stella above (^^) - I don't think it's Peacock actually, but rather something with "Blue" in the name (i.e., Ocean Blue, Cornflower Blue, etc) - does it have the same blue canvas lining??


----------



## thithi

dawn71675 said:


> Okay, I'm looking for color names and/or style names if you know them. I think the blue is just a large hobo? Round hobo? Just not sure of the color. I took a guess that the zip clutch is cucumber, but I'm not sure. And the mauve-ish bag...I have no idea the name OR the color (the one with it is the original Grape hobo...the one to the right is the one I'm not sure of) !  Thanks for your help!!!


I've seen another member call her round hobo "blue sky" although I'm think it might actually be Cornflower or Ocean Blue. It would be nice to figure out which one it is exactly.. I've never seen the inside of Cornflower so I can't be certain.  It's not Peacock(blue suede lining), or Bright Blue(pink suede lining). 

Next is Grape, then Orchid(my all time favorite color), and then ZC is Thistle.

Beautiful bags!  Are they yours?  I'm so jealous of the Orchid... yummy brown interior suede.


----------



## Dawn

Thank you everyone!! Thithi, yep, they are mine! I got the Orchid bag for a steal (I think it was $200?) and it's such a great bag. I love the color combo too.  
So we know the blue hobo is a round hobo but the name is just a bit elusive. I think it has light blue canvas lining, but I'll double check it today.


----------



## fifthofapril

Hi ladies!! I was wondering if you can help me find the names of my two MJ bags! The pink one I bought a couple months ago and saw an exact bag, but bigger version at Neimans Last Call. The inside is red suede. The second bag (olive) I just bought yesterday for quite a steal! The style # on the olive bag is C352475. The inside is like a cream/taupe suede. It looks like a mix of the pocket satchel (without the side pockets) and the Daria. Please help!! 























THANKS!


----------



## spaceyjacy

^I have that olive bag in brick(I think thats the color name). I posted it here and I think people said it was just called "satchel", I heard someone call it "frame satchel" but I'm not sure if that is accurate. I just wore mine yesterday.


----------



## Cheryl24

Cute bags *fifthofapril!*  Two gorgeous colors!  Did you find the olive bag at NMLC too?


----------



## fifthofapril

Thanks ladies!! I tried to go back into this thread as much as possible and gave up too early I guess! luvpurses24, it's hard to believe, but I got the olive one at TJMaxx!!! It's kind of like Marshalls. 

Oh and spaceyjacy, I just viewed your bag in brick...it's beautiful!!!!! I am in love with that color!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^How cool!  I love TJ Maxx!!  I remember some MJ bags popping up at TJ Maxx's earlier this year.  I'm happy you still found one, and one so cute!


----------



## fifthofapril

Thanks! It is so rare I find good bags at my TJMaxx. There's usually only Dooney, Coach, and some random bags.


----------



## thithi

Hmm... I can't remember the name of the small satchel, but the color I believe is Passionfruit.  It's so cute!


----------



## fifthofapril

Thanks Thithi!! What a cute color name


----------



## forenfinal

fifthofapril said:


> Hi ladies!! I was wondering if you can help me find the names of my two MJ bags! The pink one I bought a couple months ago and saw an exact bag, but bigger version at Neimans Last Call. The inside is red suede. The second bag (olive) I just bought yesterday for quite a steal! The style # on the olive bag is C352475. The inside is like a cream/taupe suede. It looks like a mix of the pocket satchel (without the side pockets) and the Daria. Please help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!


 
Small Drawstring Pouch in PassionFruit (thithi was right on the color)
Frame Satchel in Olive

My TJ Maxx had the Sm.Drawstrings for a steal last Spring!!  Sound like they are making the rounds again - I have seen quite a few listings posted to Ebay recently.  I used to have it in Deep Azalea which is also a great color-these are really petite but perfect for pitching stuff in for a night out! Definitely not a bag to "live" out of.  The colors that I have seen are the PassionFruit, Deep Azalea and also saw a purple/blue shade but cannot for the life of me remember the name... lol

The Frame Satchel is also a great bag!  Similar to the Marina and kind of reminds me of the Elise with the buckles at the bottom!  My Tj Maxx also had these in a miniture style - also very cute!  Perfect size for someone with smaller proportions!! If you like the bag and want a smaller version they also pop up there or on Ebay every now and then.  I have seen them in Olive and I had the Black one.  

Congrats on your snags!!! I wish I could come across the Lg. Drawstring Pouch it is such a fun style!  Again congrats on your bags!!


----------



## fifthofapril

OHH! I am so jealous that your TJ Maxx seems to carry MJ's so often! It happens in a bluemoon at mine. I WISH that we can call them and put the bags on hold and have them ship it to us like Nordstrom lol!! I would surely snag the miniature version. 

I definitely agree, I cannot live out of that tiny bag. All I can fit are my wallet, cellphone, and chapstick (basic essentials), which is usually all I should carry anyway.

Thanks for all of the help ladies!!


----------



## krasata20

What is the name of this bag, I would like to get it authenticated it but don't even know what it is called. Here are the measurements 12 inches long x 10 inches tall x 4.5 inches wide. 3.5-4 inch handle drop. 
Thanks,
Vicky


----------



## thithi

Hmm.. you're going to have to use the thumbnail option in the advanced reply box to upload your photos.  I can't see the photos that you posted.


----------



## krasata20

Is that better? If not I will try again, sorry im still a bit new


----------



## thithi

Ok, looks like you edited it... it appears to be the patchwork bowler in metallic purple.  What a beautiful bag!


----------



## krasata20

Thanks so much Thithi! I just want to make sure it is authentic before I get it, I just love the color!!!

Vicky


----------



## mslgrrl

is this called "blondie" i remember this bag a few seasons back.


----------



## chinkiechunkie

Hello Everyone!!

i have discovered the crazy forum while seaching to ID some bags. I CANNOT let me wife know about this forum or she'll be on here forever!! 

Well, i need some help to identify some MJ bags so i can sell them and if possible what their value is..... for instance i have a R.L. Ricky Alligator Bag in Olive i purchased at 14k but dont know what the value is. Apparently they are pretty rare...











i hope these can be identified. thank you!!

cc


----------



## iluvmybags

chinkiechunkie said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> i have discovered the crazy forum while seaching to ID some bags. I CANNOT let me wife know about this forum or she'll be on here forever!!
> 
> Well, i need some help to identify some MJ bags so i can sell them and if possible what their value is..... for instance i have a R.L. Ricky Alligator Bag in Olive i purchased at 14k but dont know what the value is. Apparently they are pretty rare...
> ..... i hope these can be identified. thank you!!
> 
> cc



Welcome to TPF!  It's nice to see a gentleman amongst all of us MJ-crazed women!!!
(and don't be afraid to tell your wife - I bet she'd appreciate it & love ya that much more for thinking about her bag "addiction"!!)

This bag is the *Quilted Multi-Pocket *and currently retails for *approx $1095* - what color is the lining?  Is it suede or canvas?







This is the *Lambs Leather Pom Pom Tote* (from Spring/Summer 2005) and retailed for *approx $1200* - I believe the color is Oatmeal (or it might be Natural), or was the bag originally another color and re-dyed? (it almost looks like it has pink-ish undertones, like it could have been Sunset Pink or Red and dyed the lighter color) - 






Do you by any chance still have receipts and/or the tags that came with the bags?  These are important as authenticity is such as issue these days.  If you don't have receipts and/or tags, you should have a look at the Authenticate This thread, to get some information on how to authenticate these bags (if you plan on listing these bags on ebay (or anywhere else for that matter), that will be very important).

Good Luck!


----------



## chinkiechunkie

iluvmybags said:


> Welcome to TPF! It's nice to see a gentleman amongst all of us MJ-crazed women!!!
> (and don't be afraid to tell your wife - I bet she'd appreciate it & love ya that much more for thinking about her bag "addiction"!!)
> 
> This bag is the *Quilted Multi-Pocket *and currently retails for *approx $1095* - what color is the lining? Is it suede or canvas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the *Lambs Leather Pom Pom Tote* (from Spring/Summer 2005) and retailed for *approx $1200* - I believe the color is Oatmeal (or it might be Natural), or was the bag originally another color and re-dyed? (it almost looks like it has pink-ish undertones, like it could have been Sunset Pink or Red and dyed the lighter color) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you by any chance still have receipts and/or the tags that came with the bags? These are important as authenticity is such as issue these days. If you don't have receipts and/or tags, you should have a look at the Authenticate This thread, to get some information on how to authenticate these bags (if you plan on listing these bags on ebay (or anywhere else for that matter), that will be very important).
> 
> Good Luck!


 
Thank you iluvmybags!!  I will mention this site to my wife. As for my wife's "bag addiction", it's cutting into my "watch addiction" budget.....   :boxing:


The Quilted Multi Pocket has red suede lining and the Lambs leather is an off-white color....almost cream. i dont think it has been dye'd? 

as for the tags, she never intended to sell any of her bags as we've never sold any before. she just throws everything away expect for bag when it goes into storage (that means she'll hint to me she wants a new one....lol)  I've looked at the "authenticate this" thread but it doesnt say what i need to to to help/id it's authenticity.

as for the RL Ricky, i planned on going to the retail store to see if they can help authenticate with a letter? will retail stores help?


cc


----------



## iluvmybags

chinkiechunkie said:


> Thank you iluvmybags!!  I will mention this site to my wife. As for my wife's "bag addiction", it's cutting into my "watch addiction" budget.....   :boxing:
> 
> 
> The Quilted Multi Pocket has red suede lining and the Lambs leather is an off-white color....almost cream. i dont think it has been dye'd?
> 
> as for the tags, she never intended to sell any of her bags as we've never sold any before. she just throws everything away expect for bag when it goes into storage (that means she'll hint to me she wants a new one....lol)  I've looked at the "authenticate this" thread but it doesnt say what i need to to to help/id it's authenticity.
> 
> as for the RL Ricky, i planned on going to the retail store to see if they can help authenticate with a letter? will retail stores help?
> 
> 
> cc



You're welcome.  Unfortunately, no retail store will authenticate handbags - there's too much risk involved.  The only way a retailer will guarantee the authenticity is if you purchase the bag from them.  If you go to the Authenticate this thread and ask them to authenticate your bags, they'll tell you what you need to know (they'll probably ask for pics of the zipperheads (the backside of the actual zipper - not the pull, but the piece that faces the inside the bag), the nameplates, hardware, etc.  There are certain things to look for & that's the best place to get all that info - that way, when you're asked by potential buyers you'll know what to tell them


----------



## chinkiechunkie

iluvmybags said:


> You're welcome. Unfortunately, no retail store will authenticate handbags - there's too much risk involved. The only way a retailer will guarantee the authenticity is if you purchase the bag from them. If you go to the Authenticate this thread and ask them to authenticate your bags, they'll tell you what you need to know (they'll probably ask for pics of the zipperheads (the backside of the actual zipper - not the pull, but the piece that faces the inside the bag), the nameplates, hardware, etc. There are certain things to look for & that's the best place to get all that info - that way, when you're asked by potential buyers you'll know what to tell them


 
wow!! will do. I assume many of you ladies are bag gurus..... thank you ilmb.


----------



## thithi

chinkiechunkie said:


> Thank you iluvmybags!!  I will mention this site to my wife. As for my wife's "bag addiction", it's cutting into my "watch addiction" budget.....   :boxing:
> 
> cc


In that case.. you may not want to mention this site to her!  It's only going to enable her to buy more bags and cut further into your watch budget!  ROFL.


----------



## Cheryl24

mslgrrl said:


> is this called "blondie" i remember this bag a few seasons back.


 
I remember this bag being called the Blondie, but I also remember it having a longer name like "Tie Tasha Blondie" or something like that.  These are the times when I wish the Search function was working.


----------



## thithi

^ That sounds right to me.  I think it was released fall 06.  For some reason I have it listed as the color "Bran."


----------



## lovekoobabags

Maybe someone knows this MJ bag - I saw it in the mall today on a girl - right before I met up with TuffCookie - Here's a description:
It was a Grey Quilted Bag - there were no pockets on it - it did have a hanging gold chain - the strap was leather and it was a little bigger/longer than a banana hobo (no zippers on the front like that but the same idea). 
Any ideas? Greatly appreciated. I stopped mid-conversation and gawked at this bag...wish I took one of my stalker-like pics (some may remember my pic I took of that girl standing on the city corner with an oatmeal large multipocket...roflmao) thanks!


----------



## thithi

^Could it be the Stam hobo in Mouse?  Or was it something newer like the Julianne/Bowler/Ryder type bags?


----------



## lovekoobabags

thithi said:


> ^Could it be the Stam hobo in Mouse? Or was it something newer like the Julianne/Bowler/Ryder type bags?


Probably a Stam Hobo in Mouse - do we have any pics of that bag to confirm? thanks Thithi


----------



## lovekoobabags

I think it was the Stam Hobo in Mouse - does anyone own this bag on here?
It was gorgeous! I wonder if they still sell them


----------



## thithi

I think there are some posted in the reference thread under stams...

Sadly, these aren't being sold any longer.  Your best bet is ebay.


----------



## rielah

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the style name for this bag? And when was it released?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1100-Marc-Jacobs...QQcmdZViewItem

Thank you.


----------



## Meta

^ I believe that is the Quilted Amanda in Black. Unfortunately I'm not sure which season its from unless there's a tag attached.


----------



## thithi

^ Yup, it is the Amanda.  This bag was released Resort 05 in Hazelnut, Orange, Black, Ivory, Denim, and in Dark Denim fabric.


----------



## rielah

Thank you very much!


----------



## MPJ

WHEW! So here she is, ladies. This is my friend's bag, and our mutual friend is DYING for this bag, so I told her I'd help her out. You can't really tell from the photo, but the bag is a pretty muted blue with purply-pink stitching. I hope one of the M by MJ ladies can help me!


----------



## Meta

This looks like the pocket satchel, but it isn't right? :wondering


----------



## tadpolenyc

*these aren't the best pictures, but can any of you ladies tell me what color this venetia is? i'm leaning towards pomegranate, but it could be brick red? tia!*


----------



## thestarsgarb

tadpolenyc said:


> *these aren't the best pictures, but can any of you ladies tell me what color this venetia is? i'm leaning towards pomegranate, but it could be brick red? tia!*


 
:busted It WAS you!!!  I'm so jealous - I was contemplating.  Given another day I might have pulled the BIN trigger.  Congratulations, it looks simply stunning!!!!! 

PS: I was thinking Brick Red, but I just went through the reference library and change my vote to Pomegranate.


----------



## Meta

^^I think a fellow member here has the exact same Venetia in that color. It's blanking on me the name of the member! ush: But congrats! It's a steal!


----------



## thithi

tadpolenyc said:


> *these aren't the best pictures, but can any of you ladies tell me what color this venetia is? i'm leaning towards pomegranate, but it could be brick red? tia!*


It looks like it could be pomegranate if it has brown canvas interior.. brick red has brown suede interior.


----------



## thithi

weN84 said:


> This looks like the pocket satchel, but it isn't right? :wondering


It's not the pocket satchel.. I think it's a tote of some kind.  I'm sorry, I don't know the actual name.  I'd have to see the interior to figure out the color.


----------



## tadpolenyc

thithi said:


> It looks like it could be pomegranate if it has brown canvas interior.. brick red has brown suede interior.


 
*the seller says it's brown suede, so it looks like it's brick red. great news! i was hoping it was brick red, but i would've been happy if it was pomegranate too. i prefer a suede interior anyway. thanks, thithi!*


----------



## thestarsgarb

tadpolenyc said:


> *the seller says it's brown suede, so it looks like it's brick red. great news! i was hoping it was brick red, but i would've been happy if it was pomegranate too. i prefer a suede interior anyway. thanks, thithi!*


 
Oh yay, suede interior, that's great!


----------



## rorosity

I'm trying to identify a MJ bag that I have never seen before today.  It is a shoulder bag with a flap over the top.  It is leather with suede accents and patent leather accents. On each end of the bag there are small pockets.  Instead of the typical pushlocks, it has silver toggle style closures.  The color is lavender and the serial tag reads F05.  The original price was $1400.  I know that's not a lot of info, but I was hoping that might sound familiar to someone.


----------



## DivasDare

^^^Sounds like my latest fascination... Selma, either the tote or the flap.  I think Cheryl has one in her collection.  Let me see if I can find a pic.

Is it like the pink colored one or the minty green in this pic?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If not, I am sorry.  One of the experts will tell ya. GL


----------



## rorosity

That's it!  You are so good.  I knew someone would be able to figure it out, even with my description!  Thanks so much.  I had never seen it before.  Was there a small and large version of this?  I see one on E-bay and is says retail of $1100.  and...it is like the Pink one.


----------



## DivasDare

It's a cutie.  Here are more pics of the Selma I think.

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/starting-off-08-new-bag-one-my-best-227851.html#post4804294

It has the suede and patent leather... I have one coming from an Off 5th!  Too happy!


----------



## MPJ

rorosity said:


> That's it!  You are so good.  I knew someone would be able to figure it out, even with my description!  Thanks so much.  I had never seen it before.



The Selma is adorable! I see them on ebay every now and then.


----------



## rorosity

I just bought a the Selma flap bag in pink at Off 5th.  I love the style, I just did not know what it was.  I rarely find a shoulder bag that is big enough for me that looks very stylish and not like a big tote.  I really like this one.

Would this be considered a soft-calf style or something else?


----------



## DivasDare

rorosity said:


> I just bought a the Selma flap bag in pink at Off 5th.  I love the style, I just did not know what it was.  I rarely find a shoulder bag that is big enough for me that looks very stylish and not like a big tote.  I really like this one.
> 
> Would this be considered a soft-calf style or something else?



Congrats! Won't you share pics?


----------



## Meta

rorosity said:


> That's it!  You are so good.  I knew someone would be able to figure it out, even with my description!  Thanks so much.  I had never seen it before.  Was there a small and large version of this?  I see one on E-bay and is says retail of $1100.  and...it is like the Pink one.



The Pink one is Selma while the Minty Green is the Selma tote. HTH.


----------



## nana00

Hey ladies can you tell me the name of this bag & if you can still buy it & where? Sorry for all the questions but I fell in love with this bag in black when I saw a girl carrying it a few mths ago. I've only seen it on Ebay in cream & the listing doesn't say the style, I've look around in this forum but cann't find it anywhere I usually just hang out in the Choo forum. Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## rorosity

Here are some pics of the bag I bought today.  It looks different than the Selma that is on E-bay.  It has a longer strap and seems bigger.  Here is a link to the photo.  I can't seem to get the photo posted directly in the post.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/7506965@N07/2207574369/


----------



## Meta

nana00 said:


> Hey ladies can you tell me the name of this bag & if you can still buy it & where? Sorry for all the questions but I fell in love with this bag in black when I saw a girl carrying it a few mths ago. I've only seen it on Ebay in cream & the listing doesn't say the style, I've look around in this forum but cann't find it anywhere I usually just hang out in the Choo forum. Any help is appreciated!!!



That's the King Pin Strike bag under the MbyMJ line. 



rorosity said:


> Here are some pics of the bag I bought today.  It looks different than the Selma that is on E-bay.  It has a longer strap and seems bigger.  Here is a link to the photo.  I can't seem to get the photo posted directly in the post.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7506965@N07/2207574369/



Here's your bag


----------



## DivasDare

rorosity said:


> Here are some pics of the bag I bought today.  It looks different than the Selma that is on E-bay.  It has a longer strap and seems bigger.  Here is a link to the photo.  I can't seem to get the photo posted directly in the post.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7506965@N07/2207574369/



Your bag is VERY pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Aaaahhh, a Selma discussion!!    First off, congrats *rorosity *on your new bag!!  It is indeed the Selma style but it looks like you got the larger version.  Mine is the small version.  Did you get a good price since you found it at Off-5th?  I hope so!!  I've been lucky to find my two Selma totes for very good prices at my closest Off-5th.  Congrats again!!


----------



## sockmonkey

nana00 said:


> Hey ladies can you tell me the name of this bag & if you can still buy it & where? Sorry for all the questions but I fell in love with this bag in black when I saw a girl carrying it a few mths ago. I've only seen it on Ebay in cream & the listing doesn't say the style, I've look around in this forum but cann't find it anywhere I usually just hang out in the Choo forum. Any help is appreciated!!!



I really like this bag too! I've had a good look for these on the internet and can't find any. I'm not in the US, but maybe you could try ringing a Marc by Marc Jacobs boutique.


----------



## rorosity

Thank you, I am very happy with the Selma and yes, it is the larger version.  After doing some research, I finally figured out that there were two versions of that same bag.  Kind of like the small and large multipocket.  Well, I don't know what a good price on the Selma would be.  Since I have read they were once on sale for approx. $200 at the boutiques, but that was awhile ago and I had no idea about that.  Off 5th was having a Buy One, Get One Half Off sale.  My mom bought a Lime Irinia Tote which was marked $599 and I got the Selma for $549.  When they rung them up, they ended up giving us the Irina for 1/2 off instead of the Selma.  I know they weren't amazing deals, but I really loved both bags.  I have always liked the Irina and I thought the lime was really different.  I had to convince my mom...she was unsure of the color, but I love green and lime and I convinced her it would be great for Spring and Summer.  As for the Selma, I am in love!  I can never find that style of bag that works for me.  They are usually way too small and too short in the strap.  This is the perfect size and the leather is so soft and smooth.  It really is lovely.  I would buy this bag in other colors.  I think it really is an overlooked style.  I don't see much written about it here on the forums.  I am a little worried about the closure...I read some reports of it breaking.  I hope that doesn't happen to mine, since it is an older style.  I wonder if it could still be repaired if it ever broke.


----------



## girl*shop

Hi! Does ANYONE know the name/year of this bag? It's mine, and I cannot remember or find a picture of it anywhere. It's grainy cream leather with silver heavy hardware, suede lining...believe it was 3rd season, pre-2004...thank you very much!!!


----------



## mslgrrl

Hi Ladies,

Well I was perusing the web and came across this...it seems to be a sofia? but it has crochet all over it...kinda weirded me out.   Was this ever a style, or did some crafty knitter go yarn crazy on her mj.

$85 Little Black Dress Boutique, Laguna Niguel, CA

http://showroomfinder.com/ca/oc/littleblackdress/detail_frame.lasso?-token.id=22464


----------



## mslgrrl

can someone id this purse


----------



## nana00

Thanks weN84 & sockmonkey, I'll keep looking!!!


----------



## mslgrrl

all these stellas are coming out of the woodwork.  can someone id this stella style and season.  thanks


----------



## Meta

*mslgurl*, I think that's the New Tote from Fall 04 and earlier. Stellas usually have a zip compartment above the two pockets.


----------



## mslgrrl

thanks weN84!


----------



## Meta

^ My pleasure.


----------



## TheGirlGotSoul

Can anyone tell me what bag this is?! Thank you!


----------



## foxycleopatra

What's the style name of this MbyMJ tote?  What price point is it around and is this still sold in stores these days?  TIA!






(pic from stylediary)


----------



## Meta

foxycleopatra said:


> What's the style name of this MbyMJ tote? What price point is it around and is this still sold in stores these days? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic from stylediary)


 
That's the MbyMJ Softy Tote and it is no longer in stores. Unfortunately I cannot remember the retail price. I'm thinking between the $380-$430 range but I can be wrong. Try doing a search with the keyword Softy tote as some members have that bag. HTH!


----------



## tomato4

i tried searching but to no avail. can someone tell me what season the violet sophia was a part of?


----------



## Meta

Violet Sophia is from S/S 2003. Here's a post with pic on it.


----------



## DivasDare

Is this the illustrious  teal stam?  Thx






It's pretty.


----------



## thithi

^ Looks like the gorgeous Petrol stam actually.... Yummy!!


----------



## Teddy Bag

I have a question.  My Saddle Stam is from ss07 and this one is from R07.  The color doesn't look identical.  Is that normal?  TIA.  http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-AUT...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thithi

Saddle was definitely released during the Resort Season.... but I believe that it came with both serial tags.  I've seen both for this color, R06 and SS07.


----------



## Teddy Bag

thithi said:


> Saddle was definitely released during the Resort Season.... but I believe that it came with both serial tags. I've seen both for this color, R06 and SS07.


  Thithi, and is it the same color or is mine the wrong color?  It just looks like my stam is lighter brown than this one.


----------



## thithi

Hmm... I don't think so... it could be one from the Spring line though, maybe they both look really similar.  Does the lining appear the same?  is yours more of a military brown/green or a brown canvas lining?

I think there was a "Brown" released for Spring as well, but I haven't seen it IRL before or seen paper tags for it.  I've seen Saddle Stam with the correct paper tags(C363xxx) and both R06 and SS07 serial tags.


----------



## angellisa

I was shopping downtown a few days ago and saw a girl with a gorgeous bag, and instantly I thought it was MJ. I have a few MJ bags but I am no way an expert on past styles, etc.

Anyway, it was black and quilted, and it looked as though the quilted stitching was a dark brown, similar to this:

http://www.thepursestore.com/page/T/...373413_Truffle

It was a shoulder bag- no chain straps, and looked like a basic over-the-shoulder tote/shopper. I can't remember if there were pockets, etc.

Does anyone know if this sounds like an MJ bag? ANY help is appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## Coach Superfan

I've never seen this bag before. What is the name of the style?


----------



## Meta

^ That's the Amy Hobo.


----------



## Teddy Bag

thithi said:


> Hmm... I don't think so... it could be one from the Spring line though, maybe they both look really similar. Does the lining appear the same? is yours more of a military brown/green or a brown canvas lining?
> 
> I think there was a "Brown" released for Spring as well, but I haven't seen it IRL before or seen paper tags for it. I've seen Saddle Stam with the correct paper tags(C363xxx) and both R06 and SS07 serial tags.


 

Here is mine:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...PageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017#ebayphotohosting


And here is the one for sale now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-AUT...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



I got mine authenticated, so I know that it it real, but I am thinking that it might be Whiskey not Saddle.  What do you guys think?  TIA


----------



## thithi

Whiskey wasn't released during the Spring, only in Fall 06.  I think green hued canvas lining was released during Resort 06.


----------



## Teddy Bag

^ Thanks Thithi :0)


----------



## eaw1

foxycleopatra said:


> What's the style name of this MbyMJ tote? What price point is it around and is this still sold in stores these days? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic from stylediary)


 
i have a black softy tote--best bag EVER.  i believe it was 428 last april.


----------



## almoll

anyone know the name? year? thx

ebay item number 160202248281 for more pix


----------



## thithi

^ correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this is known as the Toaster... probably released 2002/2003.


----------



## spaceyjacy

Does anyone know anything about this wallet? I bought it on ebay recently. I really love the color, but I think it might be just flat out too small for me. I thought I might use it with the Kid since it is smaller than any of my other bags, but I don't really like to switch wallets frequently so I probably won't end up using it. Plus I think Barney's might actually send the wallet I've been lusting after this time(no cancellation email yet!).
So what I am saying is that I think I might end up selling it, but I don't know what its called or what season its from. Can anyone help?
I don't like selling things that I don't know anything about so anything would be helpful. Also I included pics from the original auction as well as my own because the color in most of mine came out really dull.


----------



## forenfinal

^ 
Can't see the pics???


----------



## spaceyjacy

Oh no what happened? they were there before?


----------



## spaceyjacy

hmmm, allyoucan upload is down.


----------



## Teddy Bag

thithi said:


> Hmm... I don't think so... it could be one from the Spring line though, maybe they both look really similar. Does the lining appear the same? is yours more of a military brown/green or a brown canvas lining?
> 
> I think there was a "Brown" released for Spring as well, but I haven't seen it IRL before or seen paper tags for it. I've seen Saddle Stam with the correct paper tags(C363xxx) and both R06 and SS07 serial tags.


 

OK, I had a chance to check the lining, and it is a green hue.  I think  have the Brown.  It is SS07.  Oh, Well!


----------



## spaceyjacy

forenfinal said:


> ^
> Can't see the pics???



Forenfinal its the yellow wallet I PMed you about last week. It's just too small.


----------



## Meta

^^I believe that's the double face wallet. Is that canary yellow?


----------



## monkeedmafia

mslgrrl said:


> has this been authenticated...i've been loving green lately
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140200998761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004



  hi this was actually taken from the authenticate this bag thread, but i was just wondering what the name of this bag is?? i thought it was the backside of a venetia but it turns out its not...  never seen this type before.. anyone know what line this was from?


----------



## Melly

^ I believe that is the Pocket Satchel in sap green.


----------



## forenfinal

^
Soft Calf Pocket Satchel


----------



## monkeedmafia

Melly said:


> ^ I believe that is the Pocket Satchel in sap green.






forenfinal said:


> ^
> Soft Calf Pocket Satchel





thank you melly and forenfinal 
is the size as big as the venetia? it looks pretty big.. and how much does it retail for? is it still available for the SS08 line?

sorry im asking so many questions :shame:

TIA


----------



## forenfinal

No longer available.  It is smaller than a Venetia- close to a Blake (might be a little bigger) - Pretty sure $995.


----------



## monkeedmafia

forenfinal said:


> No longer available.  It is smaller than a Venetia- close to a Blake (might be a little bigger) - Pretty sure $995.



no longer available?? oh darn.. 
thank you forenfinal


----------



## thithi

^  I love that style too... I wish he'd bring it back!


----------



## pattyhoneycakes

Does this have a name besides MJ sling hobo?  Also, anyone know the retail value?


----------



## thithi

^ The name is just Sling Hobo... I think it was $895?  I got one of these for my mother.


----------



## pattyhoneycakes

Thanks!


----------



## Glynis

thithi said:


> ^ The name is just Sling Hobo... I think it was $895? I got one of these for my mother.


 
Wish I had a daughter like you, mine just "borrows" money from me


----------



## tomato4

can someone help me id this? tia!


----------



## thithi

^ I think it's the e/w shoulder flap.


----------



## Meta

^^ I think that's the Elleen. 


Btw, what's the name of this bag?


----------



## thithi

^ It's the new Elise... I've only seen it in Patchwork, not as smooth calf, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist!  Very pretty.


----------



## Meta

Oh, :shame: thanks *Thithi*!


----------



## mslgrrl

is this a devon, seller says its a stella?




http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Teal-Blue-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Meta

^^ It's definitely not a Stella. And I don't think it's the Devon either coz I think the Devon has double straps. I think its called a Shoulder tote or something along those lines.

ETA: It's called Shoulder Hobo. Here's what *iluvmybags* says about the difference between the Devon and Shoulder hobo.


----------



## mslgrrl

i was gonna say it looks all wonky to be a stella, if def. authentic though.


----------



## tadpolenyc

mslgrrl said:


> is this a devon, seller says its a stella?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Teal-Blue-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
*it looks like the precursor to the sophia.*


----------



## rorosity

Today, I saw someone carrying a MJ bag that I have not seen before.  I am going to try to describe it.  Maybe someone here will recognize the style.

It was similar in size and shape to a Stella, but it was a bit fuller.  It had the same type of straps...with the buckles.  It had two pockets with pushlocks on the SIDE of the back, similar to a multipocket, but no pockets in the front.  It had a zipper horizontally on the front of the bag like the Stella.  Nothing on the back.   The bag was contructed in two pieces....not all one piece like the Stella.  There was a top portion, then a bottom portion....seam between the two.  It almost seemed slightly gathered, but not really.  It was a camel/caramel color.  

Does this sound familiar??


----------



## Meta

^ Is this the bag?






This is Jane, btw.


----------



## thithi

^ Good guess!!  I couldn't think of anything, but this fits the description accurately!


----------



## rorosity

weN84 said:


> ^ Is this the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Jane, btw.


 
Very, very similar.....same color and same zipper and that seam under the zipper and the pockets on the side.  The bag was larger, more tote like and it had the double handles with the buckles like the Stella.  It does look like it would have been in this same grouping of bags, though....it looks very similar.  When were these bags introduced?


----------



## thithi

^ There was a large tote made from the same line - it didn't have a special name, other than large shoulder tote or something like that.  If you search for "Jane+tote" it will probably show up.  These were made in Spring 06.


----------



## eaw1

can anyone name this one?
it's really cute--loved lots, but cute!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120220073683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## Teddy Bag

Ladies, I need your help once again to find out the actual color of my stam.  I bought a beautiful and authenticated stam last moth, the seller said that it was Saddle brown, but it looks to not be as red as other saddle brown stams I have seen.  Now there is this posting, and my stam is exactly like this one, down to the ID tag, except mine was bought at Nordstroms rack bec it has that little gold tag to prevent returns.  The seller calls it expresso brown.  IS that correct?   TIA!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-QUI...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



I just want to know the name of my stam's color?


----------



## mslgrrl

Wasn't this called a train case.  I saw a black one on ebay not too long ago.



eaw1 said:


> can anyone name this one?
> it's really cute--loved lots, but cute!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120220073683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


----------



## forenfinal

eaw1 said:


> can anyone name this one?
> it's really cute--loved lots, but cute!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120220073683&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


 


mslgrrl said:


> Wasn't this called a train case. I saw a black one on ebay not too long ago.


 
That is the Doctor's Satchel in Emerald - there is one posted to the Rare/Disc thread in Black.   #*172*


----------



## Cheryl24

rorosity said:


> Today, I saw someone carrying a MJ bag that I have not seen before. I am going to try to describe it. Maybe someone here will recognize the style.
> 
> It was similar in size and shape to a Stella, but it was a bit fuller. It had the same type of straps...with the buckles. It had two pockets with pushlocks on the SIDE of the back, similar to a multipocket, but no pockets in the front. It had a zipper horizontally on the front of the bag like the Stella. Nothing on the back. The bag was contructed in two pieces....not all one piece like the Stella. There was a top portion, then a bottom portion....seam between the two. It almost seemed slightly gathered, but not really. It was a camel/caramel color.
> 
> Does this sound familiar??


 




Could it be this one?


----------



## IrishMommy2four

Can someone please tell me what the official color name of this multipocket it?
Mine came this afternoon, but I have an "older model" with the pinstriped canvas lining. http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Marc-Jacob-Multi-pocket-5-Leather-purse-bag_W0QQitemZ280199170745QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thithi

^ It looks like almond to me... it's in really bad shape!


----------



## rorosity

Cheryl, that is the bag!  It looks a lot bigger in person.  I really liked it.  It was a nice size.  The bag I saw was a caramel color.  It was a great shade.  I had never seen this style before.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## IrishMommy2four

thithi said:


> ^ It looks like almond to me... it's in really bad shape!


 
Thanks thithi!  That's what I thought too, but I thought I'd get the experts opinion to be sure.

(that one IS in bad shape, hence the 115 price I suppose!  thankfully even though mine is older it's still in really great condition   I also have a Petal Pink Stella, an espresso wonderbag, and a gorgeous eggplant guinevere on the way )


----------



## Cheryl24

rorosity said:


> Cheryl, that is the bag! It looks a lot bigger in person. I really liked it. It was a nice size. The bag I saw was a caramel color. It was a great shade. I had never seen this style before. Thanks for the info!


 
You're so welcome rorosity!  It was actually Thithi's hunch that reminded me of that bag.  I remember it also came in Butter, Black and Putty.  I found the style number/name in case you're interested:  *'Soft Calf' Tote <C361007> ($1095)
*


----------



## tomato4

whats the name of this one? i love the color.


----------



## tomato4

i think i figured out its a pocket satchel? is it the smaller one though? the other ones look taller.


----------



## thithi

It's the wonder bag in wintergreen.  Very pretty, but a bit on the small side.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hi girls, sorry i should have posted my query here, I just wondered if anyone knew name, season, price etc of my new baby. thanks


----------



## Melly

moi et mes sacs said:


> hi girls, sorry i should have posted my query here, I just wondered if anyone knew name, season, price etc of my new baby. thanks


 
That is "The Chic" in ivory from Fall 2007.  The retail price was $795.


----------



## Meta

rorosity said:


> Cheryl, that is the bag!  It looks a lot bigger in person.  I really liked it.  It was a nice size.  The bag I saw was a caramel color.  It was a great shade.  I had never seen this style before.  Thanks for the info!



Just wanted to let you know that if you're looking to buy that bag in Caramel, Bag, Borrow or Steal has one in its outlet.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

moi et mes sacs said:


> hi girls, sorry i should have posted my query here, I just wondered if anyone knew name, season, price etc of my new baby. thanks


Thank you, looks like I got a bargain


----------



## Glynis

What is this? Or perhaps what is it trying to copy, I am assuming it is a fake.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-D...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Meta

Glynis said:


> What is this? Or perhaps what is it trying to copy, I am assuming it is a fake.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-D...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
That looks similar to the Swagger bag but I'm not 100% positive. Anyone?


----------



## thithi

^ I believe it's a swagger bag as well;  it has the PVC look to it that is trademark of this line.  I'd be careful if you're interested in buying, as there were fakes of these made.  Double check the serial tag to be safe.


----------



## thestarsgarb

What's the name of this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Meta

^ I've asked that question before but the only information that I've managed to get is that its from the same line as the Serena bowler that a fellow TPFer has.


----------



## EmmaN

Hi!
Found a pic of this gorgeous Marc Jacobs Anyone know what it's called?? Thanks!!


----------



## Melly

EmmaN said:


> Hi!
> Found a pic of this gorgeous Marc Jacobs Anyone know what it's called?? Thanks!!


 
That is the Seventies Satchel in what appears to be black (with indigo trim).


----------



## iluvapples123

i was wondering if you girls could help me out, what is the name of this bag? i saw this bag on ebay, and contacted the seller, but she does not know either. i'm sure you girls would know. many thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-OFF...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Meta

^ That's an Eva.


----------



## iluvapples123

many thanks!!


----------



## agswife

I saw this bag today in what I think was Sap Green. Is Kirsten the correct name? And did it come in a green color? Season?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## forenfinal

It would be the Kristen in Forest Green I believe...I have never seen one in Sap.  Should be a darker green-almost like what I would consider to be I think there is a Sage too maybe...
Did it look like this???
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## agswife

forenfinal said:


> It would be the Kristen in Forest Green I believe...I have never seen one in Sap. Should be a darker green-almost like what I would consider to be I think there is a Sage too maybe...
> Did it look like this???
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
That's the right bag but wrong color. It is a light green with a dark green suede lining and stiching and brushed gold hardware. Maybe its sage then? Do you know what season? 
I found it a consignment store for a killer price. Trying to decide if its a keeper...


----------



## forenfinal

agswife said:


> That's the right bag but wrong color. It is a light green with a dark green suede lining and stiching and brushed gold hardware. Maybe its sage then? Do you know what season?
> I found it a consignment store for a killer price. Trying to decide if its a keeper...


 
I would say it is Sage then.  I am almost positive that Forest Green was a Fall 2004.  So I would say this was either from that same year or possibly the year before.  This style is a pretty good sized bag that is in a fairly traditional style IMO-it will remain classy-it is not over the top-just a nice simple MJ with clean a shape and suede lining.  Which is at this point being phased out of most bags...  This is also not being produced any longer so it would eventually fall into the lines of a vintage piece.  I would go for it - if you liked it 

Is this closer to the color?


----------



## echoluster

How about this? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2470&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


I received it in the mail today and I'll post better pictures when I get a chance. It's beautiful, authentic and in great condition! But it's not really a messenger bag. The body is about the same size as my Venetia but this bag has, obviously, a different strap and older pushlocks. I could only find a style name for a smaller bag that looks similar to this in the reference thread.


----------



## Meta

^ That's the Quinn Pocket Hobo


----------



## thithi

^ Yup, in the large size.... not quite certain the color name, although I've always considered it olive.


----------



## sugarcanejane

I bet this will take you girls about .5 seconds, but I am not up on all the MJ styles.  Also, what is the color called?



Isn't it gorgeous?  I've never wanted a handbag in a non traditional color before.


----------



## Melly

^ That's a patchwork MP in light petrol from the Fall 2007 line.


----------



## sugarcanejane

Melly said:


> ^ That's a patchwork MP in light petrol from the Fall 2007 line.



Thanks, Melly!  Do you happen to know if patchwork petrol came in other styles?  I just love the color and the patchwork, but I am not sure about the style...


----------



## tadpolenyc

*^ there was also a stam and lou.*


----------



## rorosity

Beautiful color!  I really like that Light Petrol.  Would be great for Spring and Summer.


----------



## ScarletHarlot

Hey, guys,

I just got a large, black MP with silver hardware.  I know it's well used, but I'm trying to determine just how old it really is - what season used a canvas lining with pink and blue pin-stripes?  I'm hoping one of you experts can satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## gooddog

Is this a medium or a small? Quinn? 9 1/4"H x 12"w


----------



## thithi

^ It's the Medium size in Barn Red.  Pretty!


----------



## gooddog

thithi said:


> ^ It's the Medium size in Barn Red.  Pretty!


Thanks Thithi!, 
I tried to sell it but failed, its so cute.


----------



## Coach Superfan

ScarletHarlot said:


> Hey, guys,
> 
> I just got a large, black MP with silver hardware. I know it's well used, but I'm trying to determine just how old it really is - what season used a canvas lining with pink and blue pin-stripes? I'm hoping one of you experts can satisfy my curiosity.


 
Does it have a serial tag inside the inner pocket? If you flip that out and let us know what it reads, I'm sure it would be easier to ID!


----------



## forenfinal

ScarletHarlot said:


> Hey, guys,
> 
> I just got a large, black MP with silver hardware. I know it's well used, but I'm trying to determine just how old it really is - what season used a canvas lining with pink and blue pin-stripes? I'm hoping one of you experts can satisfy my curiosity.


 


Coach Superfan said:


> Does it have a serial tag inside the inner pocket? If you flip that out and let us know what it reads, I'm sure it would be easier to ID!


 

 This won't have a serial tag.  Actually could you post pics of the nameplate/zips and interior?  I have not seen a Black MP with the pinstripe lining.  Doesn't mean there wasn't one-don't panic.  Just want to see pics.  k?  Please post some when you can.  Also I am going to assume that the MII is not on the nameplate. Could you include a pic of that too?  It will either be pressed into the leather near the top of the bag or possibly sewn into the inner pocket lining.


----------



## thithi

^ I've seen them with pinstripe lining, and venetias too.  They were all released the same season as the Stellas we usually see on ebay.


----------



## IrishMommy2four

^My almond MP has the pinstriped canvas lining also.  If I recall correctly, I believe someone said it was 2002 or 2003 line yes?


----------



## forenfinal

^
I have seen the pinstripe lining-I have not seen it in a BLACK.  Just was wanting pics to confirm the bag...


----------



## thithi

Here you go...


----------



## ScarletHarlot

thithi said:


> Here you go...



That's exactly like it!  I was just about ready to leave work, go home and snap a few daylight pics while I still can, but mine is exactly the same . . . just a little dirtier inside.   

I didn't doubt the authenticity for a minute, because the zipperheads check out - RIRI M4 inside and RIRI Swiss outside - and the leather is awesome and thick, with those fine lines and striae that the fakes always lack.  It's a bit more textured than my other MJs, but not at all like my buffalo leather Prada.  

So we think it's as old as 2002 - 2003?  It's definitely pre-serial tag, but I had no idea it was that old.  

Now if only I can clean up the interior - I was thinking of turning the lining out and brushing it with laundry soap, or maybe some Ivory soap.  Talk me down if you think that's a bad idea.:s

Thanks guys, for all your help .


----------



## forenfinal

Thanks thithi!!


----------



## rxyl81

Hi everyone. I'm looking for a yellowish Marc Jacobs bag that I saw on a woman at the store yesterday. It had the embossed letters in the leather like this one has

http://eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11278876&SectionID=9000

but it had more of this style...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat230300cat231003cat234606cat239803cat220306


She told me that she got it last year for her birthday? So I'm thinking maybe a spring bag since it was yellowish in color. I don't have any more information on it. But I fell in love with it! Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rxyl81

This one is very similar. The lettering and color are exactly the same but 
i don't think it had the pockets. It's near the bottom on this page:


http://www.**************/handbags/marc-jacobs-handbags/page/27



thanks again for your help!


----------



## rxyl81

ok that link didnt work so here is an actual pic


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Are you sure that it was leather?  Here's a nylon tote that sounds similar (from ShopBop)


----------



## rxyl81

Yes i know for sure it was leather. We talked about it for quick second and I looked at it very closely. I'm sure it's no longer available. =( But I would still love to know what it was called and when it came about.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^OK, let me keep searching...


----------



## Cheryl24

How about this one?  (Different color though)

http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-by-marc-ja...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rxyl81

That's not it.:s But it's definitely cute. I'm new to MJ so there are many I haven't seen. Thank you so much for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Oh, I'm sorry. ush:  I'm not that familiar with MbMJ bags unfortunately.  Hopefully someone else will chime in with some ideas.


----------



## JAP4life

*rxyl* I was thinking you could check out in the reference threads "post your Marc by Marc Jacobs bags" , lots of pictures of different MbyMJ bags, you may find it!


----------



## FairyMary

Hi there!

Anybody know this bag ?? Is it MJ or M by MJ ? Which season?
Love to know more!
I know nothing about it..newbie and all :shame:

http://fotos.marktplaats.nl/kopen/a/80/8KoX6KMcu9z751HwpWAp2g==.jpg

Thanks!!!


----------



## Meta

^ That's an MJ Collection bag and it's the striping bowler. Is that authentic? I've never come across that color.


----------



## Melly

weN84 said:


> ^ That's an MJ Collection bag and it's the striping bowler. Is that authentic? I've never come across that color.


 
No, it's fake.


----------



## FairyMary

Melly said:


> No, it's fake.


 
...... ....... 
I'm sure you know WAAAAAAY more what you're talking about than me ...
What colour should it have?

The seller gave me extra foto's of the zippers: it says Lampo as far as I van see...


----------



## Melly

FairyMary said:


> ...... .......
> I'm sure you know WAAAAAAY more what you're talking about than me ...
> What colour should it have?
> 
> The seller gave me extra foto's of the zippers: it says Lampo as far as I van see...


 
Authentic striping bowlers should not have antiqued hardware, should not be so rugged/faded looking and have black stripes. The zippers would be Lampo but those seem to be readily available to scammers (just look at all the fake Stams on eBay with Lampo zippers) so I wouldn't use that as the only way to authenticate it. Here are some pictures I was able to find of authentic ones:

Tadpolenyc's Striping Bowler:










Carmen Electra with hers:


----------



## FairyMary

^ Thanks so much Melly!! Very kind.

The search continues....


----------



## amy84023

Hi!  

I have this bag that I purchased last year and am looking to clear out my unused bags on ebay, but I don't know the name of this style.  Its MbyMJ.  I was directed here...to the experts 

I just want to be as accurate as I can in the listing.


----------



## amy84023

I was able to search the forum and find out that it is just called the "softy hobo" bag from the "pretty collection."  Sorry to take up space here


----------



## Coach Superfan

^^ don't apologize! sorry no one could answer your question before you found out the answer yourself.


----------



## Coach Superfan

I've never seen this bag.. ANyone know the style name and what it retailed for? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Blu...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Melly

^ I believe that is the Kirsten in Light Petrol.


----------



## mslgrrl

is this called hobo? from the 1st or 2nd season?


----------



## thithi

^ It's from the first season, and it's known as the Devon.  The yellow is so purty!!


----------



## Meta

^ *Thithi*, I thought the Devon has double straps? :wondering Isn't that the Shoulder Hobo that's bigger than the Sofia?


----------



## thithi

I believe you're right!  The devon does have double straps.  

So if there's the devon, the sofia, the stella, and the shoulder hobo from the first season, what is the name of other one that is really wide and shaped like the sofia?


----------



## forenfinal

^
hmmm... maybe it is the Large Hobo from 1st season.

Here is a bit more on these styles...from the deals thread... confusing I know...

Start here #*1165*  and go to #1170...


----------



## thithi

I guess that must be it - I've never seen it referred to with any specific name.  Here's a pic of the giant bag.  At 18 inches wide, you could pitch a tent with it!


----------



## forenfinal

^
Maybe I should get one - toss a pillow in and try to get some sleep

I concure-it is HUGE


----------



## thithi

Now that's a good way of getting some good use out of that bag.  Now get to bed already!!


----------



## mellowdee

Can anyone help me with the name/year of this bag?  I want to say it also came in a purple/magenta.  Thank you.


----------



## soufflespassion

I called the RACK today to see what Marc Jacobs bags they have and a sales lady said a Rachel in black. I could not find a picture. Maybe I did not understand her correctly. She said it had one strap not a chain with rings that attached to the bag, and close by flap over and could not describe the thing that closed it. Said it retailed for 1250.00 and I think had beige lining. Any ideas said the number was C361072. I could not find any reference to the number. Any help would be appreciated. Oh, also single compartment


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Check out this post.

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/name-that-mj-bag-113654-24.html#post3912571


----------



## Cheryl24

Here's a pic:


----------



## pghandbag

What is the name of this bag?


----------



## yes.please

^^ i think this is called the diana, it is from the seventies line... i was watching this bag too- but i'm trying to hold out for a indigo colored bag from this line.

good luck and nice to see you around pghandbag!! were you been?


----------



## pghandbag

yes.please said:


> ^^ i think this is called the diana, it is from the seventies line... i was watching this bag too- but i'm trying to hold out for a indigo colored bag from this line.
> 
> good luck and nice to see you around pghandbag!! were you been?




Hi there, yes.please! I've been mia lately. I am trying to be on a ban (saving some money) so I have limited my time to check ebay and tpf, but as you can see, I am doing badly. haha


----------



## yes.please

oh well- we all need to shop sometimes... or all the time :shame: i PMed you.


----------



## drew2007

_



Hi-Can anyone tell me-- is this a marc jacobs bag? If so, if you know the style name that would be great! _


----------



## Melly

drew2007 said:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> _Hi-Can anyone tell me-- is this a marc jacobs bag? If so, if you know the style name that would be great! _


 
Yes, it's the Pouchette in what appears to be lobster.


----------



## drew2007

thanks Melly


----------



## drew2007

Here is another!


----------



## Melly

^ That is the Mini Sling but without interior pictures I going to guess the color is ferrari (but I could be wrong).


----------



## drew2007

thanks melly again!!!!  you are awesome!


----------



## Coach Superfan

I won this wallet on ebay earlier this week and am waiting for it to arrive  does anyone know the name of this style?







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320226677166&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011


----------



## kbell

Can anyone tell me the name & color of my new ebay treasure?  135.00 bargain.  The inside lining is orange.  Pristine condition except zipper head kept falling off inner pocket which I fixed with pliers.  Suede interior is spotless!  I love her  but what is she


----------



## thithi

Coach Superfan said:


> I won this wallet on ebay earlier this week and am waiting for it to arrive  does anyone know the name of this style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320226677166&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011


I've seen similar wallets referred to as the "Long Wallet" on the MJ tag.  The color is Maroon and from Fall 04.


----------



## thithi

kbell said:


> Can anyone tell me the name & color of my new ebay treasure?  135.00 bargain.  The inside lining is orange.  Pristine condition except zipper head kept falling off inner pocket which I fixed with pliers.  Suede interior is spotless!  I love her  but what is she


Aw, I wish I knew, but I'm glad you got her!  I was tempted to go for her myself.... I think these snap button bags are adorable.


----------



## JAP4life

Oh My, Kbell, that is just adorable. I lover her!


----------



## Coach Superfan

thithi said:


> I've seen similar wallets referred to as the "Long Wallet" on the MJ tag. The color is Maroon and from Fall 04.


 
thanks thithi! i cant wait to get her!


----------



## thithi

^  Congrats!  Maroon is a beautiful color.


----------



## kbell

Thanks girls - maybe someday I'll find out!


----------



## eaw1

what's this?
it's about 12" x12", has pink suede lining and pink stitching.






thanks!


----------



## Meta

I believe that's the Susannah.


----------



## pot_luck

Does anyone know the name of this bag...its mbymj? TIA


----------



## gingarita

got this on ebay it is lovely i love it but what is it???


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Looks like the MbMJ Faridah in Poppy (Resort 07).  I actually just posted pics of Denise Richards with a different style bag but in the same color in the celebs thread.  Here's the same bag in Midnight:

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11739003


----------



## Meta

I think that's the MbyMJ Faridah in Fire. Notice the turnlock in the middle? That's this season for S/S 08. I was wondering who bought that so its you, Ginger!  Congrats!


----------



## gingarita

weN84 said:


> I think that's the MbyMJ Faridah in Fire. Notice the turnlock in the middle? That's this season for S/S 08. I was wondering who bought that so its you, Ginger!  Congrats!


yes me but looks like TWO of them sold in the past week....it came and it is GORGEOUS...ohmygosh i never knew this style was so comfy on the shoulder! i want to wear it all summer .....! thank you for helping me! i am sooo happy with it!


----------



## drew2007

not a venetia (i don't think) as it is very small -only 9 inches across?


----------



## Melly

^ That is the baby Venetia in berry.


----------



## Cheryl24

weN84 said:


> I think that's the MbyMJ Faridah in Fire. Notice the turnlock in the middle? That's this season for S/S 08. I was wondering who bought that so its you, Ginger!  Congrats!


 
Oh cool!  I didn't even know Fire was a color.  Thanks Wendy!!


----------



## miiki

gingarita said:


> got this on ebay it is lovely i love it but what is it???



I adore it too!
I think it is the Stella though. I am not an expert like most but- I think it is. Anyone else? 
The Faridah seems more structured to me...

Miiki


----------



## yes.please

^^ def the faridah hobo.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Is this a baby venetia?


----------



## Meta

^ It most certainly looks like one!


----------



## Aggie

hi  please tell me the name of this bag....thanks all


----------



## gooddog

This isnt a Stella is it? Is it called a pocket hobo? Like a sofia sized bag but with just one pocket? Its gorgeous.
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MARK-JAC...QQcmdZViewItem
Reposted sorry for the double entries
This seller always has really good bags.


----------



## Cheryl24

Aggie said:


> hi please tell me the name of this bag....thanks all


 
I believe that's the MbMJ Softy Faridah in Chicory. 

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7310260/c/3.html


----------



## Meta

Aggie said:


> hi  please tell me the name of this bag....thanks all



This is the MbyMJ Softy Tote in Chicory from Spring 07.


----------



## Meta

gooddog said:


> This isnt a Stella is it? Is it called a pocket hobo? Like a sofia sized bag but with just one pocket? Its gorgeous.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MARK-JAC...QQcmdZViewItem
> Reposted sorry for the double entries
> This seller always has really good bags.



It is bigger than the Sofia and yes, it has one pocket. It's called the Shoulder hobo.


----------



## gooddog

weN84 said:


> It is bigger than the Sofia and yes, it has one pocket. It's called the Shoulder hobo.


Thanks! Dont want it, just trying to educamate myself a little.


----------



## bagatella

Does anyone know the name of this bag and where I can possibly find it? Thanks!


----------



## bagatella

bagatella said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag and where I can possibly find it? Thanks!




Has anyone ever seen this bag IRL?


----------



## tadpolenyc

*^ i have. it's a great size. it would make a perfect work or school tote. i kind of wish i could get one in black. i love how the chain looks.*


----------



## mslgrrl

I have this in banana.  I think thithi called it a hobo.  Anyhow it's way bigger than a sofia, same size as a stella.








gooddog said:


> This isnt a Stella is it? Is it called a pocket hobo? Like a sofia sized bag but with just one pocket? Its gorgeous.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MARK-JAC...QQcmdZViewItem
> Reposted sorry for the double entries
> This seller always has really good bags.


----------



## gooddog

mslgrrl said:


> I have this in banana.  I think thithi called it a hobo.  Anyhow it's way bigger than a sofia, same size as a stella.
> 
> View attachment 397712
> 
> 
> View attachment 397713


Awesome I got word that its a pocket hobo but I had no idea it was soo freaking big! I love it just my kind of bag! Thanks.


----------



## Coach Superfan

This is an Older bag, but can anyone tell me the exact Color of this Venetia and what year it was released? TIA!


----------



## sockmonkey

Coach Superfan said:


> This is an Older bag, but can anyone tell me the exact Color of this Venetia and what year it was released? TIA!



The colour is 'light grey'. I think it's from Spring '07. Love it!


----------



## thithi

^ correct!


----------



## Coach Superfan

^^ sweet! thanks for confirming my suspicions, ladies!


----------



## monkeedmafia

hi this looks real to me, but that is absolutely not a blake. whats the name of the model? and what season is this from?? TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thithi

^ It appears to be the large satchel... I believe it was released Resort 05 - I've seen those colors in this style as well.


----------



## mslgrrl

hi I've been a bad girl, but I got a new mj...oops. :shame: it was so cute and a good price.  i've always loved the little key and locks when mj used them.  does anyone know the name/style/year of this little girl.  she's about the size of my lola.


----------



## thithi

^ I believe it's the Ava, from Fall 2002.  I love the pink lining in this!  What a cutie.  Congrats!


----------



## zuzu23

Does anyone know what this style is called?  Is it just the Large Hobo?  I just went to get some lunch and I saw someone carrying what I think was this (poor thing, she must have thought I was stalking her).  A friend has been looking for a bag and I think this style would be perfect for her.  Thanks so much!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-MARC-JACOBS-LARGE-LEATHER-HOBO-BAG-995-MINT_W0QQitemZ170207997753QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Meta

^ I don't think there's a specific name for that. I think it's just the Hobo if I'm not mistaken. Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## zuzu23

^^
Thanks!  I keep seeing it referred to as Largo Hobo, so that may be the name.  Whatever the name, my friend is in love with it, so we'll be tracking one down for her.


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

I saw the hobo above, and started wondering what I have!  It looks like this, but black.  Is it just called hobo too?

TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bro...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Melly

HmMmluvthatbag said:


> I saw the hobo above, and started wondering what I have! It looks like this, but black. Is it just called hobo too?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bro...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
That is the Amy Hobo in whiskey.


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Thanks Melly!


----------



## Dawn

Does anyone know the official name of my lovely lil' key pouch? I think it's berry but I am not sure. Inside is lined in light pink canvas and stitching is also light pink. 

Thank you!


----------



## thithi

^ Looks like Violet to me!  Is it sort of fuschia purple-ish?


----------



## mslgrrl

does anyone know the bag in this winona ad from awhile back.  it looks like my eva but it has a zipper on the back.


----------



## JAP4life

Mslgrrl which purse were you curious about? I know the one closest is the Frankie (or looks similiar to) I know I've seen the name of the bag closest to Winona but I can't for the life of me think of it...I will do some looking!


----------



## JAP4life

Could it be the Maggie?


----------



## eaw1

i'm waiting for more pics to make sure this is authentic, but what would you say this color is, if it is, indeed real?


----------



## Melly

eaw1 said:


> i'm waiting for more pics to make sure this is authentic, but what would you say this color is, if it is, indeed real?


 
It looks like pomegranate.  Is the interior brown canvas?


----------



## torrid_lamb

Hi,

Can anyone please tell me the name of this bag?  Also, what are the handle drop measurements?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Coach Superfan

i'm not familiar with this style. i havent seen anything like this ever posted here, which is odd since according to the tags, it was released in 2006. Of course, unless it's counterfeit... does anyone know what the name of this bag is and can you confirm the color?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fantastic-MARC-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JAP4life

Coach Superfan said:


> i'm not familiar with this style. i havent seen anything like this ever posted here, which is odd since according to the tags, it was released in 2006. Of course, unless it's counterfeit... does anyone know what the name of this bag is and can you confirm the color?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Fantastic-MARC-JACOBS-slate-PATENT-leather-TOTE-SP-06_W0QQitemZ370041269583QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I came across this too and was wondering "What in the heck is this?" I was thinking fake on this one, but I could be wrong. If it didn't have the MJ hardware it would look sort of MbyMJ . Can't wait for the experts to clue us in!

Just ETA: I love that slate color, yum!


----------



## Dawn

thithi said:


> ^ Looks like Violet to me!  Is it sort of fuschia purple-ish?



Thank you, thithi! I think you're right. It's definitely a purply pink. Not as pink as berry but not as purple as maroon.


----------



## JAP4life

Violet sounds


----------



## Coach Superfan

JAP4life said:


> I came across this too and was wondering "What in the heck is this?" I was thinking fake on this one, but I could be wrong. If it didn't have the MJ hardware it would look sort of MbyMJ . Can't wait for the experts to clue us in!
> 
> Just ETA: I love that slate color, yum!


 
yea JAP i was scratching my head when i came across this one too  it's also possible that IF this bag is somehow real the color is wrong. I think slate is alot less babyblue IRL, if you KWIM... but it's so cute in patent!


----------



## JAP4life

Coach Superfan said:


> yea JAP i was scratching my head when i came across this one too  it's also possible that IF this bag is somehow real the color is wrong. I think slate is alot less babyblue IRL, if you KWIM... but it's so cute in patent!



Good point about the color!


----------



## thithi

Sorry, gotta run, but that bag is from the Gabardine line that was released in Spring 06.....


----------



## Coach Superfan

^^ oooh thithi thanks for sneaking that response in!


----------



## JAP4life

Oh, yes thank you! Wow I've never heard of that collection before.


----------



## thithi

It wasn't very popular... The ones I mostly saw were made of canvas and came in navy, red, and white from what I remember.  It was made in other sizes too.  I use to see a few on ebay after it was marked down, but then they disappeared.  I haven't seen a patent one before, but they looked exactly like that one... and all the details on this look real.  Whew!  I just looked at the auction and saw the serial tag on that - my season guess was right!


----------



## JAP4life

That's because you are brilliant.


----------



## thithi

^ I'd like to consider it obsessed!!  
Thanks darlin!


----------



## JAP4life

^Now get married already! :kiss:


----------



## Coach Superfan

What is this thing? Never seen before 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Han...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JAP4life

^ Coach, where the hell do you find these things?


----------



## pghandbag

Coach Superfan said:


> What is this thing? Never seen before
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-w-Dust-Bag_W0QQitemZ330228566764QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I don't know the name but I know it is a marc by marc bag from a few years ago because I saw it at century 21 in august of 2006.


----------



## Coach Superfan

JAP4life said:


> ^ Coach, where the hell do you find these things?


 

HAHAHA i dunno!


----------



## canyonaly

Hi, does anyone know what this is and how much its worth? Thanks so much!


----------



## mamimeow

Hi, 
I have this bag in black. It doesn't really have a name its just called large tote. I LOVE IT!!! I wanted this color too but its no longer available. I LOOVE IT!! You will love it if you are able to find it.  I have a pic of it , give me a sec to find it. 



bagatella said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag IRL?


----------



## gooddog

Is this Tomatoe? (Red ZC Silver Hardware yellow interior)Thanks!


----------



## thithi

^ yes, that looks like tomatoe to me!!


----------



## oohsoojuju

can anyone tell me the name and where i can fidn this bag? it's on the mj site under mbmj fall 2008


----------



## Melly

^ That is the MbMJ Dr. Q Groovee.  It is a fall 2008 bag so it won't be available for at least a couple more months.


----------



## gooddog

thithi said:


> ^ yes, that looks like tomatoe to me!!


Cool thanks!!


----------



## mamimeow

Sorry, here is the pic of my tote.... Its really nice its one of my fave MJ bags . 





mamimeow said:


> Hi,
> I have this bag in black. It doesn't really have a name its just called large tote. I LOVE IT!!! I wanted this color too but its no longer available. I LOOVE IT!! You will love it if you are able to find it.  I have a pic of it , give me a sec to find it.


----------



## Coach Superfan

What is the name of this bag? The color is beautiful. The seller says it's Putty, but appears Light Grey to me?


----------



## thithi

^ It's definitely Putty.  I believe this name is Shoulder Tote.  There's a similar style with one strap known as the Jane.  I love this color!


----------



## Coach Superfan

^^ Cool! thanks for confirming, thithi! ...We should rename this thread "Try to Stump thithi"


----------



## thithi

^ LMAO... well, it's definitely happened before!  Maybe we should give out a prize.


----------



## Cheryl24

Coach Superfan said:


> ^^ Cool! thanks for confirming, thithi! ...We should rename this thread "Try to Stump thithi"


 
LMAO!!  That's a good one!

If I remember correctly, Putty has a gorgeous royal blue suede lining.  Love it!


----------



## ricogirl

Okay....I'm going to really test everyone now!  I don't have a pic but wanted to know if anybody knows of a Marc Jacobs bag that has a zipper on the bottom which allows it to expand several inches???? I figured if it was made there probably weren't too many different styles with feature??  Does this ring any bells??? Any suggestions as to what it could be??  Somebody is looking for it but I don't have a clue what it is!!  Might be a longshot but I figured if you guys don't know nobody will!:wondering


----------



## Melly

ricogirl said:


> Okay....I'm going to really test everyone now! I don't have a pic but wanted to know if anybody knows of a Marc Jacobs bag that has a zipper on the bottom which allows it to expand several inches???? I figured if it was made there probably weren't too many different styles with feature?? Does this ring any bells??? Any suggestions as to what it could be?? Somebody is looking for it but I don't have a clue what it is!! Might be a longshot but I figured if you guys don't know nobody will!:wondering


 
I know he's made a couple different bags that expand on the bottom.  The ones I can think of right now are the Sienna hobo, the Julia and the Diane.

The Sienna:





The Julia:





The Diane:


----------



## forenfinal

- Yup - agree with Melly...  
The Sienna was the first to come into my mind- this was made in two sizes as well...Small  was 11x15x2 and Large was 12x13x6 both retailed I think for $900+ ~  I used to have Large Green with Navy suede it was yummy...Like the first pic above...

When I googled- looks like bluefly sold the bag as a Courtney...


----------



## ricogirl

I knew you guys would come thru!!! 

Thanks so much Melly & Forenfinal!!!! I believe Julia is the winner!! You guys are GREAT!


----------



## flowinq

I'm hoping that you ladies here can help me! I bought this bag maybe two years ago, and am now interested in selling it! The problem is, I have no idea what it's called. All I know is that I got it from Nordstrom, but the tag doesn't have a name and i can't find anything based on the style number. Does anyone know what this bag is called? TIA!


----------



## forenfinal

flowinq said:


> I'm hoping that you ladies here can help me! I bought this bag maybe two years ago, and am now interested in selling it! The problem is, I have no idea what it's called. All I know is that I got it from Nordstrom, but the tag doesn't have a name and i can't find anything based on the style number. Does anyone know what this bag is called? TIA!


 
I would suggest PMing GUNG on this.  Have you checked in the Ref Library? Post Pics Of Your Marc By Marc Jacobs Bags Here!


----------



## gooddog

Hi experts! What color is this? Thanks!
(I love this bag way more than I expected to, its probably the most trashed bag I have ever had but I still want to carry it everyday)


----------



## forenfinal

gooddog said:


> Hi experts! What color is this? Thanks!
> (I love this bag way more than I expected to, its probably the most trashed bag I have ever had but I still want to carry it everyday)


 
Hard to tell from the pics or my eyes - if that is yellowish - it is Honey and if it is more tannish I would say Almond.

I _think_ it appears to be Honey...  HTH


----------



## gooddog

forenfinal said:


> Hard to tell from the pics or my eyes - if that is yellowish - it is Honey and if it is more tannish I would say Almond.
> 
> I _think_ it appears to be Honey...  HTH



Thanks!
It has a baby blue interior rather than the turquoise blue and it is more tan than yellow. (I just have a cell phone camera right now so my pictures are cruddy).
Say madame FF would you mind weighing in on my new to me zc query? If you get a chance its here-http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-17675-1568.html#post6158310
I am pretty confident its real but have questions about some of the discrepancies.


----------



## forenfinal

gooddog said:


> Thanks!
> It has a baby blue interior rather than the turquoise blue and it is more tan than yellow. (I just have a cell phone camera right now so my pictures are cruddy).
> Say madame FF would you mind weighing in on my new to me zc query? If you get a chance its here-http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-17675-1568.html#post6158310
> I am pretty confident its real but have questions about some of the discrepancies.


 

Baby blue - I would say Almond then...  I used to have a Susannah in Almond.  It was one of my favorite bags...Went well with EVERYTHING!!

I replied to the authenticate thread about your ZC


----------



## gooddog

forenfinal said:


> Baby blue - I would say Almond then...  I used to have a Susannah in Almond.  It was one of my favorite bags...Went well with EVERYTHING!!



Almond! Thank you so much! I love learning this stuff. Seriously this bag is gorgeous and it does go with everything. It was a total impulse bid(I boredom bid on and won 2 low priced nearly identical trashed looking bags, the other one which I think is honey hasn't arrived yet) and I regretted winning it until it showed up. It wreaked of cigarettes and was rumpled and filthy, but there was something exceptional about it. So I cleaned & conditioned it, stuffed it, put it in a bag with dryer sheets and baked it in the sun(covered up) and its beautiful.
I love this crazy new hobby I have, just wish I had more money to play with!


----------



## forenfinal

I hear ya!


----------



## allsaint

What's the name is this bag? TIA!!


----------



## forenfinal

allsaint said:


> What's the name is this bag? TIA!!


 
That is the Maggie...  The color is Pumpkin.


----------



## lccsue

hi there, does anyone know the name of this bag? It sort of looks like an Elise, but not quite.....


----------



## forenfinal

lccsue said:


> hi there, does anyone know the name of this bag? It sort of looks like an Elise, but not quite.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 423621


 
Looks like the Frame Satchel to me.


----------



## lccsue

Many thanks !!!


----------



## allsaint

Thanks! I just snapped it from ebay for $120... 


forenfinal said:


> That is the Maggie...  The color is Pumpkin.


----------



## forenfinal

allsaint said:


> Thanks! I just snapped it from ebay for $120...


 
Congrats!  It is a vintage bag - I think I posted it to the deals thread!  

Boy you got a deal!  It is so cute! *Congrats*!!


----------



## J'adore

Hi girls, I was wondering if anyone know what bag this is? It's from the marc by marc jacobs spring show pictures on the website. Thanks


----------



## allsaint

I've been watching this bag since it was listed, but did not make up my mind to bid on it until I saw your post on deals thread! Thanks!!

Can't wait to receiving it!!



forenfinal said:


> Congrats!  It is a vintage bag - I think I posted it to the deals thread!
> 
> Boy you got a deal!  It is so cute! *Congrats*!!


----------



## Cheryl24

J'adore said:


> Hi girls, I was wondering if anyone know what bag this is? It's from the marc by marc jacobs spring show pictures on the website. Thanks


 
It looks like the Owl Lady Bag that fashion_guru86 just showcased in her recent thread (post #5)

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/all-my-goodies-lots-of-pics-287574.html#post6207545


----------



## kmroboto

Hi! Does anyone know the name of this one?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&item=280221517986#ebayphotohosting


----------



## forenfinal

^
That is a cosmetic pouch...Looks like th color is Cobalt


----------



## msbird

ARe these real styles?   TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Wal...ryZ45261QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bag...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DivasDare

Duh, nah I really don't know the name of my bag.  I posted it as *Zoe Tote* in the inventory thread.  I later saw it missing.  Does it mean that it is a *Zoe buckle shoulder bag* instead?  Here is its picture.







Thanks

danette


----------



## J'adore

luvpurses24 said:


> It looks like the Owl Lady Bag that fashion_guru86 just showcased in her recent thread (post #5)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/all-my-goodies-lots-of-pics-287574.html#post6207545


 

Thank you vey much! It's such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## witcheshonor

hey everyone,
my apologies if this has already come up, but does anyone know what bag gwyneth paltrows character in iron man is carrying? Towards the end of the film i noticed her with a large black tote, gold zipper at the base and gold hardware. i really thought it might be an mj. at any rate i really liked it - want one  any one else see the film and notice that this past weekend? thanks. WH


----------



## thithi

msbird said:


> ARe these real styles?   TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Wallet_W0QQitemZ260235819722QQihZ016QQcategoryZ45261QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bag-GREAT-DEAL_W0QQitemZ190219422935QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


The first auction is not a real style - it was never made.

The 2nd one is a real style, but not a real bag.  It's the stam hobo, made only during the Fall 06 season.


----------



## iluvmybags

DivasDare said:


> Duh, nah I really don't know the name of my bag. I posted it as *Zoe Tote* in the inventory thread. I later saw it missing. Does it mean that it is a *Zoe buckle shoulder bag* instead? Here is its picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> danette


 

Ah -- now I see the bag -- I know this wasn't referred to as a Zoe -- This is from the 2002 Resort line, which is one season AFTER the Zoe was released. There was really only ONE true Zoe, but there were many bags with these brass turnlocks (there was also a Zoe hobo which looks NOTHING like a Zoe bag!!) -- the smaller version of this bag is called the Gym Locker Tote (i.e., the bag Faith Hill is carrying here).  Although I dont know the exact name of this bag -- I'd say it might be called "Large Gym Locker Tote" or it just may be simply called "Pocket Tote" -- but it's not a member of the Zoe family


----------



## thithi

DivasDare said:


> Duh, nah I really don't know the name of my bag.  I posted it as *Zoe Tote* in the inventory thread.  I later saw it missing.  Does it mean that it is a *Zoe buckle shoulder bag* instead?  Here is its picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> danette


Hmm... not sure why it was deleted or edited, but I would consider this a Zoe Tote or Zoe Shoulder Tote too.  I don't think you were very far off with the first guess.


----------



## forenfinal

^
Ditto ~ I have always considered this the Zoe Tote.  

Welcome home MRS. THITHI!!!  

Keep your eyes out for a package toward the end of the week!


----------



## DivasDare

Thank you ladies for your responses. Luv the bag just the same. 

Congrats Mrs. Thithi!


----------



## biggirlmom

Hello, ladies.
Is this MJ bag? 
Thank you in advance...


----------



## thithi

^ Hmm.. doesn't look like an MJ I've ever seen.  How do you know it's an MJ?


----------



## biggirlmom

^^ Actually, I have no idea.
As written in 'Authenticate it' thread, this bag looks familliar to me.
So, I thought I could see it in this forum because I read almost all post in MJ forum...
Do you have any idea about this bag?


----------



## thithi

Not a clue.... I don't recognize the hardware.  Try posting it in the Celeb's bag forum and see if you get any responses there.  Good luck!

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/


----------



## biggirlmom

^^ thank you so much.. I posted it.


----------



## annabellet

please help me name these bags.
thanks in advance : 

1.







2.






3.








4.


----------



## bagluv5000

^^  
2.  Grape MbMJ Schooly Tote.


----------



## Sassyvgirl

Hi ladies!
Was wondering if anyone is familiar with this MJ bag? I know it's older, but that's ALL I know!  Anyone know style name and season? I bought it last year at an estate sale.
TIA,
Sass


----------



## bagluv5000

Bueller, Bueller...?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pur...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## Coach Superfan

What is the name of this one?


----------



## Melly

Coach Superfan said:


> What is the name of this one?


 
I believe this is the quilted Amanda in bronze.


----------



## Cheryl24

I won this adorable little cosmetics pouch on Ebay but it came with no tags.  I'm curious on what it's official color name is.  I'm thinking maybe Meadow...  It has light colored stitching and a cream colored fabric lining.


----------



## thithi

^ I agree, I think it is meadow too.


----------



## fettfleck

Coach Superfan said:


> What is the name of this one?



This looks fun... Never saw that style before. It is a little weird, but somehow looks friendly. The MJ bags always seems to have a face to me due to that outer zippy thingy...


----------



## cbrousss

Can someone please  tell me what bag this is and if it is an older bag? I think it's beautiful.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I believe that's the Sporty Tote.  I'm not sure of the year...I'm thinking 2006.  I'll try to find it for you.  Here's a stock pic of it:


----------



## Cheryl24

^^OK, I'm pretty sure it's a Fall 06 bag. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/price-info-of-f06-bags-wallets-22974.html#post413176


----------



## pinkyx13

Hi all - 

Last week I won a Stella.  Can you MJ experts tell me the official color name and from what season?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200221937221&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=010

TIA!!!


----------



## roomommy

Hi, can you tell me the name of this?  Such a pretty color!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## Cheryl24

^^That's the Quilted Amanda.  I can't remember the color name.  For some reason I want to say Denim but I'm not completely sure.  It's a cute bag!


----------



## roomommy

Thanks!  If we weren't in the middle of sale-a-palooza, I'd think about buying this one.


----------



## Meta

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^That's the Quilted Amanda.  I can't remember the color name.  For some reason I want to say Denim but I'm not completely sure.  It's a cute bag!



I think its the Denim too. I like this bag and it's on my list of bags-to-get but further down the list though.


----------



## roomommy

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^That's the Quilted Amanda.  I can't remember the color name.  For some reason I want to say Denim but I'm not completely sure.  It's a cute bag!



I was googling for the amanda, and what comes up is a patchwork amanda that looks very different.  Are there two amandas?


----------



## JAP4life

pinkyx13 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> Last week I won a Stella.  Can you MJ experts tell me the official color name and from what season?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200221937221&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=010
> 
> TIA!!!




That would be stone.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Yep, there are two Amanda-named bags from different seasons.  The most recent Amanda is this one and you're right, it's Patchwork.




The denim Quilted Amanda from above is an older season bag - possibly 2005 (??), but I'm not sure.  If you go back a page, you can see it in Bronze too.


----------



## Meta

^ The quilted Amanda is from Resort 05.


----------



## mslgrrl

Thundercloud has a denim Amanda, I keep missing the auction everytime the black quilted comes up.


----------



## Cheryl24

weN84 said:


> ^ The quilted Amanda is from Resort 05.


 
Thanks Wen!


----------



## roomommy

Yes, thanks ladies!  That denim quilted Amanda looks so cute to me, but after all these sales I just can't shell out another $560!  I hope it turns up again later.


----------



## Meta

^ I've seen the quilted Amanda go for less so be patient!  In the past I've seen it go between $250-$450.


----------



## roomommy

weN84 said:


> ^ I've seen the quilted Amanda go for less so be patient!  In the past I've seen it go between $250-$450.



Good to know--thanks!  I think I'll start a wish list like other people have!


----------



## roomommy

Here's an unusual one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-MARC-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Never seen that kind of style before; love the clasp.
Too bad the seller has such bad feedback.


----------



## thithi

roomommy said:


> Here's an unusual one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-MARC-JACOB-TEAL-HANDBAG-FULL-OF-COMPARTMENTS_W0QQitemZ280229707302QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Never seen that kind of style before; love the clasp.
> Too bad the seller has such bad feedback.


It's the Robert bag from the Spazzolato collection.  I believe this may have been a Spring 2006 release.


----------



## roomommy

thithi said:


> It's the Robert bag from the Spazzolato collection.  I believe this may have been a Spring 2006 release.



Thanks, thithi.  You all never cease to amaze.

First bag I've seen with a male name!


----------



## Glynis

I've not seen one of these before. What's it called and what season is it from?


----------



## Glynis

^^Anyone? Or is this some hybrid fake?


----------



## maddgiggler

Can someone please tell me the name of this bag? Thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230254512514&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=013


----------



## ILUVCHI

^ Hudson....


----------



## Beany

maddgiggler said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this bag? Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230254512514&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=013




This is a nasty fake bag, did you win this?


----------



## maddgiggler

Beany said:


> This is a nasty fake bag, did you win this?



No. Is this a Hudson knockoff?  I did like the style because of the three compartments but was unable to cross reference this on the forums.


----------



## ILUVCHI

yes... it's a hudson knockoff... gross at that too.  sooooooooooo sad, who ever paid close to $500 for it...


----------



## maddgiggler

ILUVCHI said:


> yes... it's a hudson knockoff... gross at that too.




I just looked at a photo of a real Hudson. I agree...very gross knockoff.


----------



## thithi

Glynis said:


> I've not seen one of these before. What's it called and what season is it from?


I think it's called the single pocket pouchette... not sure what color that is though.  I would need to see the interior, since there are so many MJ pinks out there.


----------



## forenfinal

Pretty sure it's Geranium based on the color and topstitching


----------



## AbbytheBT

^^^ Hello Forenfinal!!So happy to see you posting, I hope feeling well!


----------



## thenorthwood

What's the name and season of this piece?






And this one?  I have a MBMJ bag in this shape but it is bright blue suede with polka dots.






Thanks!


----------



## forenfinal

^

I just know the first bag as the Leather Hobo??? Haven't ever seen a formal name for it - hopefully someone knows a bit more and can enlighten us all!


----------



## jun3machina

what is this?? i've never seen it before....i'm assuming it's vintage MJ...


----------



## forenfinal

^
Is that from an auction?? Do you have additional pics avail?  The front pushlock looks really crooked...  also I haven't seen front detail like that before on that style of bag...the leather is usually veg tanned and that doesn't really look to be either??  Not saying it is not an MJ but just haven't seen that before - would want to see additional pics...  KWIM?


----------



## jun3machina

sure thing, let me find the auction....

okay here:http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Marc-Jacob...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i asked her for additional pics too so i'll post them here if she sends them


----------



## forenfinal

Please do - something is just looking off to me about it for some reason...


----------



## jun3machina

forenfinal said:


> Please do - something is just looking off to me about it for some reason...




i agree the pushlock looks a$$ crooked...but i've seen those enameled buttons on early MJ before...im intrigued!


----------



## forenfinal

Yes they were used and I have had a few of them...Quinns and Wallets etc...  That bag just looks wrong and her mentioning it was a gift is even more of an alarm to me - JMO


----------



## Sidonie

Hi!
I need help could tell me the name of this bag? 
I found it in second-hand market at Paris...
Thanks! 

http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk34/Sidonie333/?action=view&current=ScreenShot025.jpg

http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk34/Sidonie333/?action=view&current=ScreenShot026.jpg


----------



## Meta

That is most likely to be a MbyMJ bag although I have no clue what's the name or season it's from. ush: Sorry!


----------



## AbbytheBT

jun3machina said:


> what is this?? i've never seen it before....i'm assuming it's vintage MJ...


 

Hey Jun - It looks like it could be related to this bag that's been over at Portero for ages:
http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=94744945&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=95091655


----------



## jun3machina

she sent me a few more pics. i also asked her about the puchlock on it and why it appeared to be crooked, so im waiting to hear back from her. she is very nice, though....here are the other pics she sent...it looks legit to me, as far as stitch quality and leather and whatnot...i have a feeling too the crooked part on that lock is just because it isn't snapped and is sitting unlocked int he photo...

is portero a legit site then? or no?


----------



## thithi

This is going to sound weird, but I think it might be from the Peter Pan line....


----------



## jun3machina

thithi said:


> This is going to sound weird, but I think it might be from the Peter Pan line....



i *REALLY* hope it doesn't have anything to do with this guy...

http://pixyland.org/peterpan/


----------



## forenfinal

WHEW...  Good to know...I hope the pushlock is just not connected.  

Yes Portero has authentic MJ ...




AbbytheBT said:


> Hey Jun - It looks like it could be related to this bag that's been over at Portero for ages:
> http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=94744945&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=95091655


----------



## thenorthwood

What's the name and season of this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com/900-Marc-Jacobs...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## forenfinal

^^

Small Tote in Lobster


----------



## thithi

jun3machina said:


> i *REALLY* hope it doesn't have anything to do with this guy...
> 
> http://pixyland.org/peterpan/


LMAO.... I betcha he would carry it!!


----------



## mslgrrl

thithi said:


> This is going to sound weird, but I think it might be from the Peter Pan line....



what year was this? oh here a pic of his tinkerbell..lol


----------



## cherry21

Whats the name of this bag...
I saw it at bloomies in March (though it could have been from fall). It had a stam shape but with a zipper instead of the kisslock. It was a gorgeous quilted chocolate brown with a slightly lighter brown topstitching. I thought it was Maggie but when I looked up photos, it was definitely not it. Thanks ladies!


----------



## thithi

mslgrrl said:


> what year was this? oh here a pic of his tinkerbell..lol


I think he would look lovely carrying a clutch.... LMAO.

I believe it's from Spring 2004.


----------



## thithi

cherry21 said:


> Whats the name of this bag...
> I saw it at bloomies in March (though it could have been from fall). It had a stam shape but with a zipper instead of the kisslock. It was a gorgeous quilted chocolate brown with a slightly lighter brown topstitching. I thought it was Maggie but when I looked up photos, it was definitely not it. Thanks ladies!


The color sounds like Truffle.... 

The only bag I can think of that sounds like that is the Cecilia, but I don't know if it was made this way or if Bloomies carried it:


----------



## Meta

Could it possibly be the Truffle Margot?  I don't think the Cecilia came in a chocolate brown color although I know Bloomies carries the bag.


----------



## cherry21

thithi said:


> The color sounds like Truffle....
> 
> The only bag I can think of that sounds like that is the Cecilia, but I don't know if it was made this way or if Bloomies carried it:


 I think you are close, I just don't remember the zipper being slanted like that, I think it was just straight across. Its frustrating b/c I've seen it before and just don't remember the name (brain fart).
 I do love the cecilia, and i've seen 2 people carrying it recently in the pretty topazish color (with the shoulder strap) and really liked the way it looked (casual, chic). Its like a sign or something...


----------



## jun3machina

mslgrrl said:


> what year was this? oh here a pic of his tinkerbell..lol




OMG!!!! have you ever seen this guy in action??!! he's got these goofy videos!


----------



## Keen

Does anyone know the name of this color? TY!


----------



## mslgrrl

that color looks pretty close to my seafoam stella.  is the interior orangey red canvas?  does the leather have a bluish tint?


----------



## Keen

No, it's off-white with pale blue canvas lining and blue stitching. I've never seen this one before!


----------



## forenfinal

I have not been able to track that down yet...  There is nothing in the Library about it.  It is pre 2005 I am guessing it is Spring 2004 --- careamy-offwhite right with lt-blueish/green interior...


----------



## Keen

Yes, that's what it looks like. I just won one like it on eBay and I'm really curious. I'll take better photos when it arrives!


----------



## tinylittlegirl

ebay auction

can anyone tell me what this lovely girl is called?


----------



## cherry21

weN84 said:


> Could it possibly be the Truffle Margot?  I don't think the Cecilia came in a chocolate brown color although I know Bloomies carries the bag.


 

You hit it on the head! It was the margot! I kept thinking it was maggie! Thanks so much!


----------



## farmerswife

What is the name of this bag? TIA


----------



## Meta

^ That's the Cammie.


----------



## mishybelle

I was browsing the NM sale and came across this bag... it is being held by a model wearing a Marc by Marc Jacobs dress (btw, the dress is on sale). Is it MJ? I've looked at  the MJ collections and can't find it.


----------



## Meta

^ I don't think it's a MJ or at least not a current season one.


----------



## jun3machina

oh yah, girls...the seller sent me additional pics of that peter pan bag and indeed the lock on the front was not locked...it's real. im not sure what season, old....thanks to everyone for chiming in. i learned something new!


----------



## Keen

forenfinal said:


> I have not been able to track that down yet...  There is nothing in the Library about it.  It is pre 2005 I am guessing it is Spring 2004 --- careamy-offwhite right with lt-blueish/green interior...




I just got the bag today and it's _beautiful_ IRL - a creamy ivory color with teal stitching and pale blue canvas lining. No tags (other than the NM price tag) so the color name is still a mystery.


----------



## roomommy

mishybelle said:


> I was browsing the NM sale and came across this bag... it is being held by a model wearing a Marc by Marc Jacobs dress (btw, the dress is on sale). Is it MJ? I've looked at  the MJ collections and can't find it.



That bag caught my eye before too.  It's a True Religion Leyla bag.


----------



## evilvietgirl

Saw this MBMJ tote at nordies and the fall 2008 line, MUST KNOW NAME!
It comes in Small tote, tote, and big tote


----------



## appl3

Hi can anyone tell me the name and year of this bag??? Thanks!!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Well, it's definitely the Julianne bag.  It's a little hard to tell the color in those pics, but if it's Beige or Slate, then it's from the Spring 07 season.


----------



## appl3

thanks soo much!!! I will look for more info on it!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^You're very welcome!  Be sure to check out the Reference Library for more information and pictures.


----------



## jun3machina

evilvietgirl said:


> Saw this MBMJ tote at nordies and the fall 2008 line, MUST KNOW NAME!
> It comes in Small tote, tote, and big tote



those boots are SOOOOOO FRIGGIN' HAWT! too bad they're like $700


----------



## chipmunkvoice

Can someone please help identify the color and season of > this < Eugenie Clutch Becki Newton has?
I like how its black but the corners are quilted and grey. The ones i find online are all quilted and i can never find this color! 

TIA


----------



## Meta

I believe its from S/S 08 and it went on sale recently for 50% at the Purse Store but it was in Ivory/White though. The Dark Gray is htf!


----------



## thithi

Keen said:


> Does anyone know the name of this color? TY!


I think I figured it out - I think the color is "Natural."  I saw a dr's tote with the same color/topstitching with that color name on it.


----------



## forenfinal

^
Thank GOD!!!  That has been bugging the crap out of me! 

Thanks for the info *thithi*!!


----------



## Cheryl24

This red bag is so pretty!  Any idea on what its original name is or what season it's from? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pur...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jun3machina

i think it's from a few seasons ago...the runway that was all art deco with the giant hats...


----------



## AbbytheBT

^^^ Stunning! - the leather looks very yummy!


----------



## ntdan

Could someone please tell me the name of the MJ bag that opens like a doctor's bag? I saw it in Nordstrom in '06 or '07 in a caramel color. I believe it has a pocket on both ends. TIA


----------



## duranie70

I just got this used, can anyone help... is it eggplant? Someone said a Quinn tote, another said a large pocket shoulder bag.


----------



## iluvmybags

duranie70 said:


> I just got this used, can anyone help... is it eggplant? Someone said a Quinn tote, another said a large pocket shoulder bag.




that is the *Large Pocket Shoulder Bag* from the 2004 F/W Season.
The *Quinn* looks very similar, but is smaller in size (similar to the Cammie bag).  There was also a *Soft Body Satchel* in this line which had a single pocket on the front with the same kind of lock


----------



## Meta

Anyone knows what's the name of this? Or is it a fake?






It reminds me of the Marina but Marina only has one pocket like the Elise.


----------



## tinylittlegirl

hello ladies,

i just bought this pretty on ebay and was wondering what she's called? hope you can help!











thanks!!


----------



## thithi

weN84 said:


> Anyone knows what's the name of this? Or is it a fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me of the Marina but Marina only has one pocket like the Elise.


It's the Large Satchel, found a link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/large-satchel-65860.html


----------



## Meta

^ Thanks, *thithi*


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Oh duh...I just posted a similar link in the Ebay Deals/Finds thread...


----------



## duranie70

Thank you ILUVmyBagsIs there a design flaw in that bag? 
My husband thinks the back should have been weighed down... when I put something in it... the shape becomes horrible it all falls forward.


----------



## jun3machina

tinylittlegirl said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i just bought this pretty on ebay and was wondering what she's called? hope you can help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!



looks like the zoe bag, but i think technically it's called something else. PM ilovemybags! she'll know


----------



## tinylittlegirl

jun3machina said:


> looks like the zoe bag, but i think technically it's called something else. PM ilovemybags! she'll know


 
thanks for the suggestion jun , i tried to pm her but it bounced back and said she wasn't accepting pms. so fingers crossed she pops by and sees the bag and knows what it is!!


----------



## Meta

^ I think that's the Original Multipocket if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## heini_t

Now what is this? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

TIA!


----------



## iluvmybags

this is the original multi-pocket from 2002 -- does it have pink stitching/suede lining?  I loved the combination!  Congrats on a great "vintage" find!!!

p.s.  Im accepting PM's -- I think there was a problem with TPF earlier today



tinylittlegirl said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i just bought this pretty on ebay and was wondering what she's called? hope you can help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!


----------



## tinylittlegirl

iluvmybags said:


> this is the original multi-pocket from 2002 -- does it have pink stitching/suede lining? I loved the combination! Congrats on a great "vintage" find!!!
> 
> p.s. Im accepting PM's -- I think there was a problem with TPF earlier today


 
it does have pink suede lining! here's the listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=290237436813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=019
i can't wait to get it! so now i've bought my first mj and my first mbmj bags in the last 2 weeks and i'm still waiting for both of them to arrive. they're both from past seasons so i need something new next perhaps 

thanks for your help 
(a forum glitch explains it! didn't think you'd not be accepting pms)


----------



## jun3machina

it's not really rare like the seller has it listed. it's a hobo from a few seasons back from marc by marc jacobs.




heini_t said:


> Now what is this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Authentic-RARE-handbag-purse-bag_W0QQitemZ280236275278QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> TIA!


----------



## ntisson

Whats the name of thus bag n what did it retail for? my boss wants to sell it!


----------



## Melly

^ I'm sorry but that is fake.    You might want to suggest she give it to a relative since it is illegal to sell fakes.


----------



## ntisson

You are the second person to say that. How can you tell? I will have to ask her where she got it from...


----------



## jun3machina

it's the color of the bag ( i think these only came in black, carmel, red and lime green) and the color of the hardware. sorry hon...i did some google research...and this is available in a similar color/shape on ioffer.com, a place where fakes are sold illegally...


----------



## farmerswife

Just wondering what this color is...


----------



## Cheryl24

^^It looks like Petunia.  Does it have a deep beige colored suede lining?


----------



## JAP4life

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^It looks like Petunia.  Does it have a deep beige colored suede lining?




That's what I'm thinking too Luv!


----------



## farmerswife

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^It looks like Petunia. Does it have a deep beige colored suede lining?


 

Yes, a very deep golden beige.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is this lovely grey tote a Marc Jacobs?  

http://www.kareenak.net/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/dc5175727-large.jpg

http://www.kareena-online.com/gallery/albums/userpics/32205877hy5.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## heini_t

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190231729769

What might this honey be called?


----------



## thithi

heini_t said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190231729769
> 
> What might this honey be called?


Not sure of the exact bag name, but I believe the line was called Field bags.


----------



## thithi

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is this lovely grey tote a Marc Jacobs?
> 
> http://www.kareenak.net/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/dc5175727-large.jpg
> 
> http://www.kareena-online.com/gallery/albums/userpics/32205877hy5.jpg
> 
> Thanks!


That's interesting.  I can see that it has a pushlock, but I've never seen this type of quilted style by MJ before.


----------



## Meta

^ That's a ZARA bag. I've seen them in stores sometime early this year.


----------



## AbbytheBT

^^ You mean Zara shop right? - as in "knockoff"?


----------



## Meta

^ Yes, ZARA the Spanish retailer store.


----------



## rachieface

Hi ladies, I need help identifying the season of this Sophia. I got it authenticated by the fabulous authenticating wonders so I'm positive it's real -  just have some questions.







When I searched the forum trying to answer my own question, the only thing that came up with was one that looked similar with suede lining. This bag does NOT have suede lining. 

Is this color berry? 
What season/year is it from?
Should it have a serial tag? Because I cannot for the life of me find one. 

Thanks for all the help you can provide me with!


----------



## thithi

^ Your sophia appears to be Berry, which was produced in Spring 2004, prior to when MJ started using serial tags in his bags. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## rachieface

Thanks thithi. Didn't he use suede in most of his bags back then, though?


----------



## thithi

^ No, he didn't.. he uses on and off for certain seasons.  Usually spring he uses canvas and in fall he uses suede.  He can be very unpredictable that way!


----------



## rachieface

^^^ thanks for your knowledge, thithi! I always trust you to know the answer to some assinine question of mine.


----------



## suprechic99

Hi! I just won this bag on eBay after hourrrrrs of emailing back and forth with the seller to make sure it was authentic. But what style is it? 






It has a peachy suede lining and riri zips (which is one thing I wanted to make sure of before I bought it!) if that helps. 
Thanks ladies.


----------



## i like honey

Hello there! I found this picture at MarcJacobs.com and I was wondering what this bag was called and where I could purchase it, preferably online but somewhere else off line is fine too. Thanks so much!!! 




I saw this bag on clearance for $500 at Nordstrom but there was a really ugly blue pen mark on the front! I think someone tried to clean it because some of the leather has faded around the stain as well. They didn't have anymore left at Nordstrom. It doesn't have to be on sale because I don't mind paying full price since I really want this bag!


I wish I had found out about this bag sooner!! haha  
If you could help me identify what bag this is that would be very helpful though!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^That's the Mercer E/W Tote.  Eluxury currently has it in Navy & Putty but at full price. I know barneys.com carried it but it was included in their recent sales so I don't think it's available anymore.  I know there have been other sightings of it at various Nordstrom's so maybe you could ask a SA to run a search for you using the SKU# of the tote you saw.  

Good luck finding one...it's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## i like honey

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^That's the Mercer E/W Tote.  Eluxury currently has it in Navy & Putty but at full price. I know barneys.com carried it but it was included in their recent sales so I don't think it's available anymore.  I know there have been other sightings of it at various Nordstrom's so maybe you could ask a SA to run a search for you using the SKU# of the tote you saw.
> 
> Good luck finding one...it's a gorgeous bag!




Wow! That was a quick reply! I have not purchased anything from eluxury before, so I could have never thought of looking there! That is very helpful information. Thank you so much _luvpurses24_! I'm one happy girl now because I just ordered it on eluxuryI couldn't wait, as you can tell.. lol. This is also my first Marc Jacobs bag! I'm very excited


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Oh wow! You work fast.  LOL!  I'm more than happy to help.  You should start a thread once you receive it so we can all drool over your new bag.   Congrats and welcome to the world of MJ!


----------



## factor

Hi I am new to MJ bags. I saw one MJ bag today at the store, it looks like a stam without handles, or a bigger version of little stam, original price was $1395. Have anyone seen this bag before? What is it called? I saw on the tag it is called something "judith..." but could not find it anywhere online.

It looks like this:
http://www.styledrops.com/foto/mj0010w-372060/mj0010w-372060_t.jpg

Is it the little stam?


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Well, based on that picture, it looks like the Little Stam.  That particular one is from the Elastic Quilted collection - Fall 07.  Or if you're sure it was larger than the Little Stam then that's the Mina bag from the same line/collection.  The retail price you saw matches the Mina as well.

Here they are side by side.











Did you by chance see it at an Off 5th store?  The reason I ask is because I remember there were posts recently where members found some MJ bags mistagged as Judith Leiber bags.


----------



## Meta

^^ The Little Stam in Quilted Elastic retailed for $1095 so I think that should be the Mina.


----------



## karmenzsofia

factor said:


> Hi I am new to MJ bags. I saw one MJ bag today at the store, it looks like a stam without handles, or a bigger version of little stam, original price was $1395. Have anyone seen this bag before? What is it called? I saw on the tag it is called something "judith..." but could not find it anywhere online.
> 
> It looks like this:
> http://www.styledrops.com/foto/mj0010w-372060/mj0010w-372060_t.jpg
> 
> Is it the little stam?


 
Hi. The MJ Mini Kid Stam has handles. I don't know this is. In what store did you see it?


----------



## almoll

Name?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JABOBS-lea...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## thithi

almoll said:


> Name?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JABOBS-leather-Handbag_W0QQitemZ200233081564QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Frankie.


----------



## factor

Hi Luvpurses24, you are so good! It looks exactly the same as the picture you showed. So it should be Mina. It seems very little information about Mina as I just could not find it anywhere online

I saw it at off 5th. Now they sell $540...


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Oh good! I'm happy the bag was identified.  Check out the Fall 07 thread in the reference library above.  There's several more pics of the Mina along with style details.    There are also pics from members who own this bag. 

On a side note, what's with Off 5th labeling these bags Judith Leiber bags?  They've done that with two different styles now.


----------



## AbbytheBT

factor said:


> Hi Luvpurses24, you are so good! It looks exactly the same as the picture you showed. So it should be Mina. It seems very little information about Mina as I just could not find it anywhere online
> 
> I saw it at off 5th. Now they sell $540...


 
O..M..G..  - With the current 20% off coupon that would be $432 for the bag


----------



## AbbytheBT

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^Oh good! I'm happy the bag was identified. Check out the Fall 07 thread in the reference library above. There's several more pics of the Mina along with style details.  There are also pics from members who own this bag.
> 
> On a side note, what's with Off 5th labeling these bags Judith Leiber bags? They've done that with two different styles now.


 
I've never seen any Judith L. bags at my Off 5th - Real OR MJ, so can't imagine what's going on. Mmmmmmm ....


----------



## roomommy

Recently I saw a Mina at a nearby Off Fifth for that price, also with a Judith Lieber tag.  Very weird.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^So maybe when we call Off 5th stores looking for bags, we should ask "do you have any Judith Leiber bags?" instead of MJ bags. ush:


----------



## capes

Anyone know what the name of this mj purse is?
http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n222/kelciepicture/010106011513010200200806275748408a1.jpg


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I'm curious to know too.  I asked about its red sister in this post:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/name-that-mj-bag-113654-64.html#post6709759


----------



## appl3

Hi, does anyone know the season, name and color of this bag?

Thanks sooo much!!


----------



## Meta

^ That's the MbyMJ Softy Hobo. I'm not sure which season it's from. Most likely 06 or 07.


----------



## appl3

thanks so much...do you know how much it retailed for? I can't seem to find any info on it.


----------



## Cheryl24

Anyone know the official name of this circular coin purse?  I picked up a Ferrari Red (or maybe Tomato?) one at NMLC today.  It was only like $72 on sale.  It was too cute to pass up!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200234271897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## tinylittlegirl

^^aww look at the mini pushlock! nice find cheryl


----------



## thithi

congrats!  I'm not sure what the name is, but they're adorable!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Thanks Beth & Thithi!  That white one in the listing is cute too.  If it stays low, I may have to add a little brother to my red one.


----------



## rachieface

Wowser, what is this baby (if anything at all)?


----------



## thithi

^ Def not a collection MJ as far as I know!  I wonder if it could be a MBMJ?  It doesn't look familiar.


----------



## jun3machina

rachieface said:


> Wowser, what is this baby (if anything at all)?



now i cant be certain about this, because the pic sucks...but m by MJ came out with with this folding convertable bag thing that zips up to make a small shoulder bag, then a regular sized bag, and then a backpack. i think that's what this is...lemme see if i can find some other pics...


----------



## rachieface

^^^^ LOL really? That sounds like a LOT of bag to be carrying around. Fun idea though and that color is hoooot.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Someone bought it.  I guess they liked its multi-functionality.


----------



## roomommy

Do you know the name/season of this bag and what other colors it came in?  Do you think it's supposed to have a strap (given the two D rings on the sides)?
Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl24

That's the Stam Hobo.  I think it came out in more than one season but for sure, it was part of the Fall 06 collection in Chestnut, Mouse and Black.  Let me see if I can find the other colors/years.

Here's a pic of a Mouse one with the chain strap:


----------



## roomommy

I kinda like that mouse color.  Thanks, Cheryl.  
I'm still not a big stam fan, but I do like that Stam hobo!  
Do you think it came in a blue, purple, or grey?


----------



## thithi

I think Cashew came out came out in Fall 06.
There weren't any blue or purples.... the closest to grey would be Mouse, which is really pretty.
MJ may replace the chain if you ask nicely.....


----------



## jun3machina

what the heck is this?


----------



## thithi

^ I remember seeing these on scoopnyc.com a few years ago.  I forget what the actual name is... tomorrow I'll take a look around and see if I can find it if someone else doesn't answer by then.


----------



## GreatBagHoney

Hello everybody! I just scored this cute little peacock bag on eBay:







Not sure what style this is. Can anyone name this bag? Thanks in advance.

Here's the eBay link if you need more pics:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300236977575


----------



## thithi

^ This is the pocket satchel in Peacock Blue.... Congrats on a lovely bag!


----------



## GreatBagHoney

^^ Thanks thithi!  You're a purse-pro!


----------



## jun3machina

thithi said:


> ^ I remember seeing these on scoopnyc.com a few years ago.  I forget what the actual name is... tomorrow I'll take a look around and see if I can find it if someone else doesn't answer by then.


 thanks girlie! it's like the kate duffle or something...some weird grgeous lil' hybrid...


----------



## thithi

For the some reason the name Marina will not get out of my mind.. I know there is a leather version of the Marina, but I swear there is a suede version as well.  I wish I could pull something up, but I haven't found anything.


----------



## iluvmybags

luvpurses24 said:


> That's the Stam Hobo.  I think it came out in more than one season but for sure, it was part of the Fall 06 collection in Chestnut, Mouse and Black.  Let me see if I can find the other colors/years.



It was actually only available during that one season (f/w 06) -- there was also a Cashew (which is the color of the one on ebay w/o the chain) and Ivory (I think) -- I always wondered why he didn't do another season of the Stam Hobo -- I really like the style, and would love to see it made in other/brighter colors!

(since its weight was always a BIG complaint, can you imagine if he had done the Stam Hobo in the same washed goat leather that he used for the stams this season?  THAT would have been gorgeous AND much lighter!)


----------



## jun3machina

thithi said:


> For the some reason the name Marina will not get out of my mind.. I know there is a leather version of the Marina, but I swear there is a suede version as well.  I wish I could pull something up, but I haven't found anything.




i dont think it was the marina...doesn't the marina look like this:


----------



## thithi

^ I know, but I swear that there was a suede style called the Marina as well, that didn't look like the leather version... Hasn't he done that before, used the same name for two different bags?


----------



## nessahhh

hey what kind of mj bag is this, i love it!
is it old/new? i can't find it anywhere

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/product/13413/Handbag/Marc-Jacobs/Marc-Jacobs-N/S-Patent-Tote


----------



## Melly

nessahhh said:


> hey what kind of mj bag is this, i love it!
> is it old/new? i can't find it anywhere
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/product/13413/Handbag/Marc-Jacobs/Marc-Jacobs-N/S-Patent-Tote


 
Possibly the patent Rocker Messenger bag?   I believe it is from Spring 2008.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350075499408


----------



## nessahhh

Melly said:


> Possibly the patent Rocker Messenger bag?   I believe it is from Spring 2008.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350075499408



so it won't hit retail stores like eluxury etc til when do you think?


----------



## Melly

nessahhh said:


> so it won't hit retail stores like eluxury etc til when do you think?


 
The Spring 2008 collections are currently being clearanced to make room for Fall 2008 bags.  Therefore, eLuxury will probably not get this item.  Your best bet if you are interested in it is to buy the one from Leshent on eBay or to order one from a MJ boutique.


----------



## thithi

They're probably sold out by now in dept stores.... a few weeks ago Barney's had this same bag for 60% off retail, about $700.


----------



## jennytalula

what is this? Is this fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Blu...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mslgrrl

i think that's called the new tote.  it's similar to the stella except for the pushlocks and sidebelt straps.  as for its authenticity, can't really tell without seeing the closeup pictures of the nameplate/zippers/engravings.


----------



## roomommy

Hi ladies, this just popped up on the bay.  Is is a Liya bag in a suede/leather version?  Do you know the season/color?
Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

OMG that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## roomommy

jun3machina said:


> OMG that is GORGEOUS!



Looks like it would belong in your Kate's family , doesn't it?  I'm a sucker for kisslocks (but not the big Stam kind for some reason).
Here's a pic of a Liya in Teal, from the rare bags ref thread:


----------



## jun3machina

YUMMY!!!!!!  *then faints*


----------



## Awwgeez

jun3machina said:


> yummy!!!!!!  *then Faints*


 

Lol


----------



## GreatBagHoney

I just scored this little guy on eBay with BIN:





I just love the color!! Any idea which style and color it is?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180262037661


----------



## JAP4life

Anouk in Amethyst


----------



## Cheryl24

^^That's the Anouk.  I'm pretty sure the color is Amethyst (Fall 05) because I just got a Venetia in the same color.  Great price you got it for!


----------



## Melly

^ I think that the color is actually maroon from Fall 2004.    The nameplate would have the "Made in Italy" imprinted on it if it was amethyst.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Aaaahhh!  Melly, you're TOO good!


----------



## JAP4life

Melly said:


> ^ I think that the color is actually maroon from Fall 2004.    The nameplate would have the "Made in Italy" imprinted on it if it was amethyst.




Melly, I love you.


----------



## Melly

^ Thanks girls!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^And you know, now that you posted that, it's so obviously Maroon.  Duh!  I guess I'm just still blinded by my Amethyst that I equate all purples with it.


----------



## JAP4life

*Once you go Amethyst, You don't go back.*


----------



## GreatBagHoney

JAP4life said:


> *Once you go Amethyst, You don't go back.*


 
Hahaha...I don't doubt it, JAP4life!  Thanks ladies for all your help!!!


----------



## JAP4life

GreatBagHoney said:


> Hahaha...I don't doubt it, JAP4life!  Thanks ladies for all your help!!!




Believe you me honey,I feel the same way about the Maroon. You lucky lucky lucky woman.


----------



## FiveClosets

Hi Ladies,

I'm usually hanging out in the Rebecca Minkoff forum. However today I was cleaning out my closet and found some old Marc Jacobs bags. This one in particular I don't know much history about. Perhaps one of you can help me identify the style, year and exact color name. I bought it off Ebay afew years ago, wore it twice and then stored it in the dustbag in my closet. It has brass hardware and four exterior pockets that have turnlock closures with Marc Jacobs engraved on them. The pockets and the interior are lined in dark plum suede. There is a brass nameplate on the interior pocket flap, an open pocket whose outside wall is made up of the interior flap pocket, and a zip pocket on the opposite interior side. Both the interior and exterior zipper are RIRIs and have Marc Jacobs engraved on them. The dimensions are 10"wx9"h'4.5"w. The color is a dark burgandy with dark plum stitching. Here's some pics; thanks for your help!


----------



## Meta

^ I think that's the vintage Small Turnlock Multipocket? Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I can't tell you the exact color or the year but I'm guessing 2003?


----------



## Dawn

JAP4life said:


> Melly, I love you.


awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## forenfinal

weN84 said:


> ^ I think that's the vintage Small Turnlock Multipocket? Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I can't tell you the exact color or the year but I'm guessing 2003?


 
I think it is earlier like 2002... This is HTF style esp in good condition.


----------



## Meta

^ Glad to have you back *forenfinal*! We all missed you!


----------



## FiveClosets

Thanks for your help ladies.... it's much appreciated .


----------



## tatertot

This is a thread from the celebrity section and it seems nobody can figure out what bag this is. I really think it is a Marc Jacobs and I was hoping one of you experts might know.
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...help-me-id-christie-brinkleys-bag-322294.html
 TIA


----------



## thithi

^ Good call, it is indeed a MJ.  It's the Guinevere in Hazelnut.


----------



## tatertot

Thank you!! I knew one of you could help.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Christie looks great with that bag.  We need to post that in the Celebs thread!


----------



## JAP4life

Aaannnnnnnnd "we" did. Well, you did! LOL


----------



## christeeny151

Hello there!  Can anyone id this yellow hobo? It has a greyish suede interior. Thanks!!


----------



## thithi

^ I don't know the official name(never saw any tags for these before), but I've always referred to it as a chain link hobo.    Sorry, I'm really not helpful.


----------



## christeeny151

lol...well "chain link hobo" is better than "cute yellow hobo" like I call it.


----------



## MsMystic

Please name this MJ bag... thxxx


----------



## thithi

^ Gorgeous Quilted Hobo in Topaz!!  I love this style.


----------



## MsMystic

is there a specific name for it?


----------



## Meta

^ It's just called the Banana Hobo. It doesn't have a specific name to it.


----------



## Cheryl24

MsMystic said:


> Please name this MJ bag... thxxx


 

Ohhhhhh, LOVE your Topaz Banana Hobo!!  Soooo pretty!


----------



## jun3machina

i always why he named that hobo the banana...

*peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly time*


----------



## thithi

weN84 said:


> ^ It's just called the Banana Hobo. It doesn't have a specific name to it.


Topaz did say Hobo Banana on the tag... previous seasons only said Hobo.  No other special name for this pretty style.


----------



## Dawn

jun3machina said:


> i always why he named that hobo the banana...
> 
> *peanut butter jelly time, peanut butter jelly time*



lol jun!


----------



## Meta

thithi said:


> Topaz did say Hobo Banana on the tag... previous seasons only said Hobo.  No other special name for this pretty style.



Is the Camel in leather strap as well or is it in the chain strap, *thithi*?


----------



## thithi

Camel has the leather strap as well.


----------



## Meta

^ Thanks for clarifying, *thithi*!


----------



## rachieface

What in the world is this babay? Or never produced?


----------



## Meta

^ That's the Small Mia Polina. It also came in Apple Green aside from Black and Ivory if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## rachieface

I think I like it, it's charming! Although I bet the green looks AWESOME.


----------



## Meta

Here's a few pics of *gingarita*'s Apple Green Mia small satchel:










Btw, the color that you posted is Nutmeg. The other colors were Black and Eggshell. This is from the 06 collection.


----------



## rachieface

^^^ oohh I do love it in that green! I knew I would  Thanks for the eye candy, lady!


----------



## Meta

^ No prob.


----------



## MrsE

Can someone name this bag?  Have you seen it in any store? online?

http://www.marcjacobs.com/#lookId=41&folder=/marcbymarcjacobs/women/previewfallwinter08/bags&


----------



## forenfinal

^
It is from the new softy line but not sure of the name (sloan maybe??) --- hopefully telicious has a name on this guy...


----------



## selmom07

Does this bag have a name? Anyone know what year/collection it's from? Any help is most appreciated.  (And I have to add how much I love all of you here for your expertise and great tips and just all around being nice to newbies like me) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350077178028&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=022


----------



## Meta

^ Its the Patchwork Satchel. It doesn't have a specific name like some of the other MJ bags. I believe this is from the Fall 2007 collection.


----------



## mslgrrl

^^ Hi! That is actually called the "patchwork satchel".


----------



## Dawn

I love the apple green color!!!


----------



## jennytalula

a friend of mine fell in love with this bag:






(picture from someone here on the Forum)

Can you tell me the name? And does it come in a brownish color?
And is this still available? 

Thanks!


----------



## Meta

^ That's a MbyMJ from past season. I believe its the Sharpei tote in Carbon blue? I think it also came in a dark brown if I'm not mistaken.

Here, I found another thread on it:

http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/handbag-deal-of-day-marc-marc-jacobs-sharpei-72989.html


----------



## jennytalula

Wow, thanks so much!


----------



## kevin4ko

Hi All,

I wondered if any of you knew if the Standard Supply Army Wheely is still available....if so, any advice on which stores to call to order?  I'm having a hard time finding anything on the internet

The unfortunate thing is that I'm in Hawaii and we don't have an MJ boutique, so getting MJ bags is a little difficult.

Thanks, in advance, for all your help!


----------



## kevin4ko

Hi All, I'm also looking for info on this bag.

http://www.marcjacobs.com/#lookId=1&folder=/marcbymarcjacobs/women/previewfallwinter08/bags&

Any info on price, dimensions, name?

Thanks for your help


----------



## kevin4ko

Sorry for the previous post on the MJ wheely...didn't know where to place it....bu again, all of your help is appreciated.


----------



## Meta

kevin4ko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wondered if any of you knew if the Standard Supply Army Wheely is still available....if so, any advice on which stores to call to order?  I'm having a hard time finding anything on the internet
> 
> The unfortunate thing is that I'm in Hawaii and we don't have an MJ boutique, so getting MJ bags is a little difficult.
> 
> Thanks, in advance, for all your help!



Is this the bag you're looking for?

http://www.shopbop.com/patent-wheel...erID=2534374302024262&fm=browse-brand-viewall

Otherwise, you can try calling the MbyMJ boutiques. Go to the marcjacobs.com website and search for a store and give them a call. Good luck!  As for the second bag that you posted from the MJ website, there isn't any info on that bag just yet. Haven't seen it in stores.


----------



## nessahhh

hey does anyone know the style name for this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370067705595
thanks!


----------



## thithi

^This is the Patchwork Multipocket.... erm.... not that it has many pockets.  ush:


----------



## Cheryl24

What was the name of this bag that was from the same family as spaceyjacy's gorgeous Mahogany clutch?  And do any of you know if it was possible to convert the strap into a single band that could be worn as a cross-body style?


----------



## style guru

I love love love that bag, so classic and stylish!


----------



## Meta

Hmm it looks like the Billy but this is more N/S while Billy is E/W.


----------



## suprechic99

It looks like Billy & Roma had a lovechild.


----------



## JAP4life

Ooooooh C, are you in the market??


----------



## Cheryl24

^^LOL...heck no!  I found celeb pics of Amy Poehler wearing what looks like this bag but she wore it cross-body style.  I'm going to post them anyway because I know she's a big MJ fan so it must be the same bag.  Thanks anyway everyone!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Does anyone know what the name is of the quilted MJ bag that actually says Marc Jacobs on it? I saw a girl wearing it in sort of a light yellowish green color and its pretty nice. Any pricing info would be great also!


----------



## thithi

^ Sounds like it was from the same line as the Irina... Do you know if the perforated MJ was straight across or diagonal?  And was it all leather or part nylon?


----------



## ikaesmallz

hmm I didn't even notice it was perforated? Thought it looked like studs spelling it out or something. But it was definitely diagonal and looked like the bag was all leather


----------



## JAP4life

luvpurses24 said:


> *^^LOL...heck no!  I* found celeb pics of Amy Poehler wearing what looks like this bag but she wore it cross-body style.  I'm going to post them anyway because I know she's a big MJ fan so it must be the same bag.  Thanks anyway everyone!




 That was so cute


----------



## thithi

ikaesmallz said:


> hmm I didn't even notice it was perforated? Thought it looked like studs spelling it out or something. But it was definitely diagonal and looked like the bag was all leather


I guess it's sort of like perforated studs then?  lol.... Here is a thread with some pics of the Irina:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...deling-picture-mj-irina-signature-164169.html


----------



## HeyItsRobin

I got this bag at Bloomies today and I was wondering what it's called.  And if anyone has an opinion on it (cute/whack/etc) I'd be interested to know.


----------



## forenfinal

^
Looks like a Mercer E/W Tote... Does it have a shoulder strap?


----------



## HeyItsRobin

^yes it does have a shoulder strap inside.


----------



## forenfinal

^
Yup that is what it is!  What does the serial tag read? You can determine the color by the season listed on the tag - it will be in the bottom corner of the interior pocket seam.  You can then goto the Marc Jacobs Reference Library  and do a search - which is in the upper right hand corner of the page.  Type in Mercer E/W Tote and the serial tag - search by post.  F=fall R=Resort S=Spring year will either be 07 or 08.
Congrats! 
And welcome to tPF!


----------



## HeyItsRobin

^thanks a ton!  I will look it up.


----------



## jun3machina

gorgeous bag! welcome to MJ!


----------



## roomommy

Haven't seen anything like this before (it's now on the bay).  Don't like the style much but love the color.  Anyone know name/year and if other bags came in this color?  Thanks!


----------



## Meta

^ I believe that's from 06 under the Ursula line. I don't know the exact color name though but I do like the color.


----------



## thithi

It's the Lee bag, and it was released in Spring 06.  The color name is Fog.... unfortunately I don't recall it coming in other colors.


----------



## roomommy

Thanks Wen and thithi!
I guess that was back when there were still creative  names.
I'll have to keep my eye out for other bags in "Fog".


----------



## Meta

thithi said:


> It's the Lee bag, and it was released in Spring 06.  The color name is Fog.... unfortunately I don't recall it coming in other colors.



*thithi*, I've seen it in Lime Green and Black for Lee on the 'bay.


----------



## AbbytheBT

roomommy said:


> Haven't seen anything like this before (it's now on the bay). Don't like the style much but love the color. Anyone know name/year and if other bags came in this color? Thanks!


 
If you look under the reference sections in the 06 bags, it will list all the colors for Lee/Ursula line.  I think that was back in the good 'ole days when bag.lover had access to the MJ Look Books.  Or maybe just search under "Fog" to find the listings.
I'm intrigued by this color too, There's a two-toned "daisy" bag that uses this color trim.


----------



## thithi

^ The Daisy is pretty!  It's from the sixties line... I've always wanted a bag from that line.


----------



## suprechic99

Anybody know what this is called? 





http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bag...238308065QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190238308065


----------



## thithi

^ It's the Isabelli bag in Sunset Pink.  This line was released in Spring 04 I believe.


----------



## LaurieLou

Please help me identify the name of this bag. I know it's Berry color! Thanks !


----------



## Melly

LaurieLou said:


> Please help me identify the name of this bag. I know it's Berry color! Thanks !


 
That is the Cinched Tote.


----------



## PookieBoo

Does anyone know the name of this bag? From '06, maybe? The tag says Style M353039. I got this on Ebay NWT about a month ago. It looks bluish in the pic but it is black, with double handles. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Meta

^ That's a MbyMJ bag from the Sylvie line I believe although I don't know the exact name. It's a gorgeous bag, btw and congrats!


----------



## pinkjennipoo

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-1475-00-MAR...hash=item260264788760&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


GORGEOUS. What's it called?


----------



## Meta

^ That's the Patchwork Satchel in Peanut.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Wow...the seller found that gorgeous bag at a Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## Luv n bags

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^Wow...the seller found that gorgeous bag at a Nordstrom Rack.


 
I saw that - which rack do they shop at??????


----------



## Melly

tigertrixie said:


> I saw that - which rack do they shop at??????


 
According to the receipt they bought the bag at the Southcenter Square Nordstrom Rack in Tukwila, Washington.


----------



## xi_captain

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^Wow...the seller found that gorgeous bag at a Nordstrom Rack.


 
That's amazing. I can only wish I would get that lucky...


----------



## roomommy

What is the name of the bag that looks similar to this hobo (pic from iluvmybags), but has a flap on the top?  Is it Grace?  I know there is a more recent Grace, the heavy bag. Were there two Graces?


----------



## thithi

It's the Kirsten bag.


----------



## roomommy

Thanks thithi.


----------



## thithi

^ The kirsten does have the flap..... I can't seem to find a pic though.  Do you have the auction?

Sorry to be abrupt before... dh needed the computer to find out the dark knight movie times.  pita!

Here's an auction I found:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Marc-Jacobs...purse-995_W0QQitemZ140236342573QQcmdZViewItem

Is this the same one??


----------



## roomommy

^Don't have the auction.  I saw two similar bags (the hobo and Hannah) in Beany's family pic and was reminded of the other bag, which I now know to be Kirsten (and not Grace, as I mistakenly called it to Beany).  If that makes any sense.
Wish there was a ref thread for that season; I like the knob hardware.
Thanks again!


----------



## thithi

I love the colors and hardware from the line as well...gorgeous!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Hi I was wondering if any of the experts can tell me a bit about this MJ bag.  I bought it at the Saks outlet.  I totally love hers shape. The handles are different.  Does anyone know . thanks in advance


----------



## thithi

^ I could be wrong, but I don't think it officially has a name.  I believe it's from Resort 07 though.  I've always thought these were cute as well.  Congrats!!  May I ask how much you were able to buy this?


----------



## NicolesCloset

yes, I was able to get it for 400, it was originally over 1000.  I love the shape of the bag.  It is beautiful.  I believe if you call the neiman marcus outlets and saks outlets you may be able to get one still.


----------



## NicolesCloset

also thank you thi thi, I didnt know what to call it so I call it east west. lol


----------



## kristinnx0x

kristinnx0x said:


> It's wonderful.




yes


----------



## christophers

hey girls,

I need help with this one. 
I know this is the pleated bowler in stone. 
but I have no idea which collection it was from. 
does anyone know?


----------



## forenfinal

christophers said:


> hey girls,
> 
> I need help with this one.
> I know this is the pleated bowler in stone.
> but I have no idea which collection it was from.
> does anyone know?


 
99% sure it is from Resort 2007... You can do a search in the Ref Library and get more info... 

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs-reference-library/


----------



## christophers

forenfinal said:


> 99% sure it is from Resort 2007... You can do a search in the Ref Library and get more info...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs-reference-library/




sweet! thanks forenfinal! i'll go search it up.


----------



## kristinnx0x

the bag on the bottom. OH PLEASE lol


----------



## Meta

^ It is one of the newer MbyMJs and no one knows what it's called just yet. In fact I'm not sure if the bag is in store just yet so pls be patient.


----------



## thithi

Patent leather goodness!  I was at the MBMJ store yest and didn't see it.


----------



## NicolesCloset

NicolesCloset said:


> Hi I was wondering if any of the experts can tell me a bit about this MJ bag.  I bought it at the Saks outlet.  I totally love hers shape. The handles are different.  Does anyone know . thanks in advance


Sorry MJ fans but I just looked at the receipt and I paid 600. I still think that is a bargain. The bag retailed for over 1200. I wish someone could give me more info on the bag. In case anyone is interested the neimans outlet may have more.  I just dont know what you would call it, but I am sure if you describe it you could have the sa find it for you. Oh and they had  a yummy brown color too.


----------



## NicolesCloset

NicolesCloset said:


> Hi I was wondering if any of the experts can tell me a bit about this MJ bag.  I bought it at the Saks outlet.  I totally love hers shape. The handles are different.  Does anyone know . thanks in advance


does anyone have this?  What do you call it?  Or is it really name less?  lol:shame:


----------



## Dawn

nicolescloset - i looked in the ref thread and couldn't find anything for resort 2007 and many of the pictures of the spring/summer bags for 2007 are gone or links are broken or something.


----------



## Joke

My question is actually: name that color please! 
I've searched the forum a bit and my best guess would be it's "butter".
Anyone else? TIA!


----------



## secret_shopper

Isn't that the banana, from the resort 02 collection?


----------



## Joke

secret_shopper said:


> Isn't that the banana?



Oops, I think you're right, especially since it has a blue/green lining. Thank you for your input!!!


----------



## secret_shopper

(sorry, don't remember the source :/ )

Then it's the banana  happy to help!


----------



## JAP4life

^ Looks like the honey combo, though don't know if that's the official name for that particular bag. Banana does sound familiar though!


----------



## secret_shopper

roomommy said:


> What is the name of the bag that looks similar to this hobo (pic from iluvmybags), but has a flap on the top?  Is it Grace?  I know there is a more recent Grace, the heavy bag. Were there two Graces?



Can someone please fill me in on what season MJ made these bags with this kind of closure? 

And this closure, is this SS 04 ? :


----------



## Melly

Does anyone know the color name for this and the year it was produced? It is a dark red (wine?) patent leather with brushed silver hardware and black suede interior. The MII is located inside the flap pocket. Thanks!


----------



## JAP4life

^ Wow, that's absolutely TDF.


----------



## Dawn

wow Melly....that is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## secret_shopper

Melly said:


> Does anyone know the color name for this and the year it was produced? It is a dark red (wine?) patent leather with brushed silver hardware and black suede interior. The MII is located inside the flap pocket. Thanks!



Not that I'm being very helpful,  but isn't this the same as this? (just more flash on this picture) :



forenfinal said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Patent Venetia - I would consider Vintage...  Very early piece...*
> *6 days $149.99*
> 
> *Marc Jacobs Venetian Bag*


----------



## Melly

^ I appreciate the help but that was the auction I won.


----------



## secret_shopper

sorry!


----------



## thithi

Gorgeous bag melly!  Unfortunately I don't have much info on the patent leather bags.  I do have a tag for the Patent Aquamarine Venetia... but it is prior to the 6 digit style numbers.


----------



## thithi

secret_shopper said:


> Can someone please fill me in on what season MJ made these bags with this kind of closure?
> 
> And this closure, is this SS 04 ? :


The first bag is from Fall 04.

The 2nd is indeed from Spring 04.  

Not sure what the actual names of the closures are called though.


----------



## dodget

Hello everyone! My name is Taylor and I was recently given a bunch of handbags and wallets from a girlfriend of mine to sell and I was hoping I could call upon the expertise of the members of this forum to identify a few of the Marc Jacobs items. Any information would be useful such as the name of the bag, retail price or current value would be great!! Thanks in advance! 










Please let me know if anyone wants more pictures for identification! Thanks!


----------



## Meta

dodget said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Taylor and I was recently given a bunch of handbags and wallets from a girlfriend of mine to sell and I was hoping I could call upon the expertise of the members of this forum to identify a few of the Marc Jacobs items. Any information would be useful such as the name of the bag, retail price or current value would be great!! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if anyone wants more pictures for identification! Thanks!



The bag in light blue is the Soft Body Satchel in Oyster or Ocean (?) while the peach bag is called Grace and the other is the first season Sofia in Teal which is a super rare color!  I believe they are all from the 2004? 

As for the wallets, I don't know the name of the first one with contrast red stitching but the color is Indigo. The one in Black and Pink looks like the Soft Calf Double Face wallet to me. The Pink I believe is Petunia Pink? I have no clue what is the color of the wallet in Green nor do I know that name. Your friend has good taste and these are all gorgeous bags!


----------



## jun3machina

/\ yummy....


----------



## jun3machina

as far as rough estimates for resale value for those bags, i'd say
ocean pushlock bag~ $125-$180
peach pushlock bag $75~ $175
sophia bag $150~350 (most collectible out of the 3)

indigo wallet $100-250 (most collectible out of the 3)
black wallet $75-$150
green and pink $150-200


----------



## gooddog

Thoughts on this? Seen it before? Know when its from?





http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

ETA: doi sorry for the double post meant to put it in auth this


----------



## jun3machina

i bet it's from the same time as the selma bag....soooooooo...maybe 2004-ish...


----------



## thithi

I think it might be prior to that season... it has the gold suede lining, so I'm thinking it's 2003 maybe??  Not exactly sure.


----------



## Meta

dodget said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Taylor and I was recently given a bunch of handbags and wallets from a girlfriend of mine to sell and I was hoping I could call upon the expertise of the members of this forum to identify a few of the Marc Jacobs items. Any information would be useful such as the name of the bag, retail price or current value would be great!! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if anyone wants more pictures for identification! Thanks!



Okay, for the green wallet the official name is Cucumber.


----------



## secret_shopper

thithi said:


> The first bag is from Fall 04.
> 
> The 2nd is indeed from Spring 04.
> 
> Not sure what the actual names of the closures are called though.


 
Thanks 

Is the spring 04 the only collection where MJ use these closures?


----------



## secret_shopper

jun3machina said:


> i bet it's from the same time as the selma bag....soooooooo...maybe 2004-ish...


 
Isn't there a hobo with the same ornament thingy on it? Is that the selma I'm thinking of?
I've seen it in both black and cornflower (pretty!) i belive


----------



## jun3machina

that's what i was thinking /\ ...the dog-leash closure is from the same season as the selma and that hobo thing you're thinking of...


----------



## Cheryl24

weN84 said:


> As for the wallets, I don't know the name of the first one with contrast red stitching but the color is Indigo. The one in Black and Pink looks like the Soft Calf Double Face wallet to me. The Pink I believe is Petunia Pink? I have no clue what is the color of the wallet in Green nor do I know that name. *Your friend has good taste and these are all gorgeous bags!*


 

She sure does!!


----------



## thithi

secret_shopper said:


> Isn't there a hobo with the same ornament thingy on it? Is that the selma I'm thinking of?
> I've seen it in both black and cornflower (pretty!) i belive


It does, but so do some of the old Zoe type bags, so it appears to be something he did early on.  He later used the same clasps on the Selma for the chains on the Stams.  I've always thought the clasps were cute.


----------



## AbbytheBT

secret_shopper said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is the spring 04 the only collection where MJ use these closures?


 
^^^ I've seen those closures referred to as "padlock" - I have them on my eggplant "new tote" in nickel.  You press the button downward & it released the closure.   I thought the eggplant/nickel combination was Fall 04 - I'll check some more.


----------



## thithi

I believe you're right, he did release another season of those padlocks in Fall 04(same season as the Dark Olive).  Perhaps he did some spring colors first(Blush, etc), then later fall.


----------



## dboogie

I just bought this MbyMJ bag from a Barneys New York Outlet. Can someone identify the name, color and season. Thanks!


----------



## Meta

Found it! Its the Lovely Saddle bag from S/S 08 and the color is likely to be Chalk.  Congrats on the new bag!


----------



## dodget

jun3machina said:


> as far as rough estimates for resale value for those bags, i'd say
> ocean pushlock bag~ $125-$180
> peach pushlock bag $75~ $175
> sophia bag $150~350 (most collectible out of the 3)
> 
> indigo wallet $100-250 (most collectible out of the 3)
> black wallet $75-$150
> green and pink $150-200



Thank you so much for you help, it was extremely useful!! My friend does indeed have beautiful bags, if these are what shes selling you can imagine how nice the stuff she is keeping is! Thanks again!


----------



## jun3machina

dodget said:


> Thank you so much for you help, it was extremely useful!! My friend does indeed have beautiful bags, if these are what shes selling you can imagine how nice the stuff she is keeping is! Thanks again!




i would just take those as rough estimates for about what they sell for on ebay. if you list with low starting bids, you're more likely to get more hits so they could very well go above that. good luck!


----------



## forenfinal

dodget said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Taylor and I was recently given a bunch of handbags and wallets from a girlfriend of mine to sell and I was hoping I could call upon the expertise of the members of this forum to identify a few of the Marc Jacobs items. Any information would be useful such as the name of the bag, retail price or current value would be great!! Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if anyone wants more pictures for identification! Thanks!


 
The Pink one is PETAL PINK


----------



## forenfinal

gooddog said:


> Thoughts on this? Seen it before? Know when its from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150275876190&indexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> ETA: doi sorry for the double post meant to put it in auth this


 
I had the baguette clip bag with the two long rolled leather handles...  It had the same dogleash clip and riri swiss zips... Stiffer black leather with pink topstitching and pink sueded interior... pretty sure it was from 2002/2003ish.


----------



## dboogie

weN84 said:


> Found it! Its the Lovely Saddle bag from S/S 08 and the color is likely to be Chalk.  Congrats on the new bag!



thank you very much! i hate not knowing the names. 
i will definitely enjoy my new bag.


----------



## roomommy

Hi, anyone know the official color name of this?
I wonder if it's butter but it seems paler than the butter bags I've seen on the forum or on the bay.  It has contrast aqua stitching and aqua suede lining.  I don't know the year/season.  Thanks!


----------



## debora4ever

The name of this MJ bag, please! What season it's from?


----------



## Joke

roomommy said:


> Hi, anyone know the official color name of this?
> I wonder if it's butter but it seems paler than the butter bags I've seen on the forum or on the bay.  It has contrast aqua stitching and aqua suede lining.  I don't know the year/season.  Thanks!



My guess would be it's banana, same as the bag I posted a couple of pages ago.


----------



## AbbytheBT

This is a "Little Lou" in Eggshell.  

I own this bag - can't find my tags at the moment, but I want to say Resort 06?  You can easily research with the name when search function comes back.


----------



## AbbytheBT

debora4ever said:


> The name of this MJ bag, please! What season it's from?


 
Little Lou in Eggshell


----------



## forenfinal

roomommy said:


> Hi, anyone know the official color name of this?
> I wonder if it's butter but it seems paler than the butter bags I've seen on the forum or on the bay. It has contrast aqua stitching and aqua suede lining. I don't know the year/season. Thanks!


 

Courtney -  I think 2003 - possibly Honey.


----------



## roomommy

Joke said:


> My guess would be it's banana, same as the bag I posted a couple of pages ago.



Honey or banana, I guess?  Funny, for your bag from a few pages ago, both those colors were also suggested. 
Kind of like the maroon/eggplant debate.


----------



## Melly

^ I'm pretty sure the color is Honey. As for the Eggplant/Maroon colors they on completely different lines so it is very easy to tell them apart.


----------



## roomommy

Melly said:


> ^ I'm pretty sure the color is Honey. As for the Eggplant/Maroon colors they on completely different lines so it is very easy to tell them apart.



Thanks, Melly.  I meant the eggplant/orchid debate actually, I realized later.
Were those also on different lines?  I remember there was some confusion about the "eggplant" hobo that iluvmybags used to own.


----------



## Joke

I have so much to learn! Sorry for misleading you and TY Melly for the info!


----------



## roomommy

Joke said:


> I have so much to learn! Sorry for misleading you and TY Melly for the info!



No worries!


----------



## thithi

roomommy said:


> Thanks, Melly.  I meant the eggplant/orchid debate actually, I realized later.
> Were those also on different lines?  I remember there was some confusion about the "eggplant" hobo that iluvmybags used to own.


Eggplant is from the Quinn line, with dark saturated purple leather with silver hardware.  Orchid was a paler purple with pink undertones and had burnished gold hardware.  The tumbled calf leather is a bit stiffer as well, and scratches can show on it more than the Vegetable tanned leather used on the Quinns. 

Out of both colors, Orchid is my favorite.... Something about the colors combination makes my heart quicken!

Other purples:
Maroon(fall 04) is dark purple with red undertone calf leather, silver hardware, red suede interior. 
Amethyst(fall 05) is purple with more blue undertones calf leather, silver hardware, red suede interior.
Amethyst(fall 06) is purple with red undertone calf leather, gold hardware, grey suede interior.


----------



## Cheryl24

AbbytheBT said:


> This is a "Little Lou" in Eggshell.
> 
> I own this bag - can't find my tags at the moment, but I want to say Resort 06? You can easily research with the name when search function comes back.


 
I have some of the reference threads bookmarked so I just checked the Resort 06 one and you were right Abby...this Lou is from that collection.


----------



## roomommy

thithi said:


> Eggplant is from the Quinn line, with dark saturated purple leather with silver hardware.  Orchid was a paler purple with pink undertones and had burnished gold hardware.  The tumbled calf leather is a bit stiffer as well, and scratches can show on it more than the Vegetable tanned leather used on the Quinns.
> 
> Out of both colors, Orchid is my favorite.... Something about the colors combination makes my heart quicken!
> 
> Other purples:
> Maroon(fall 04) is dark purple with red undertone calf leather, silver hardware, red suede interior.
> Amethyst(fall 05) is purple with more blue undertones calf leather, silver hardware, red suede interior.
> Amethyst(fall 06) is purple with red undertone calf leather, gold hardware, grey suede interior.



Thanks thithi for the purple lesson!
It would be nice to have a sticky with just lists of colors from the various seasons (in chronological order), with descriptions like you posted, perhaps with small swatch-like pics to make it a quick reference.


----------



## Meta

^ There is a similar thread in the Reference Library on the Leather Variations and h/w. You might wanna check that out.


----------



## roomommy

weN84 said:


> ^ There is a similar thread in the Reference Library on the Leather Variations and h/w. You might wanna check that out.



Thanks--just took a peek and it looks very informative.
Looks like I have some studying to do!


----------



## GreatBagHoney

Anyone know what color this is?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...yZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem'



http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## forenfinal

Looks like Ivory to me - will either have a pinstriped lining or a chocolate brown suede.  The pinstripe was earlier...


----------



## thithi

GreatBagHoney said:


> Anyone know what color this is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Lrg-Multipocket-Hobo-Bag-Handbag_W0QQitemZ300244339172QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem'


Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=300244339172&fvi=1

The color name is Custard.


----------



## thithi

roomommy said:


> Thanks--just took a peek and it looks very informative.
> Looks like I have some studying to do!


If there's a particular color name you are looking for, use the search thread function(when it's working) and enter the color you're looking for - ie, purple, pink, blue, green.  It will pull up all colors similar to that.  We tried to make sure it had a searchable keyword.


----------



## forenfinal

thithi said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300244339172&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D300244339172%26fvi%3D1
> 
> The color name is Custard.


 

I KNEW there was a reason I luv'd ya!  You are the


----------



## thithi

^ nah, just a geek, dear!!


----------



## dodget

Hey again everyone, dug out a few more bags and was hoping you all you could help me identify them, thanks in advance:


----------



## Meta

The first one on the top would be the Large MP while the other two I'm unfamiliar with their actual names. They're probably 2002/2003 bags. Either *iluvmybags* or *forenfinal* might be better apt at answering.


----------



## roomommy

^^That little kisslock bag is such a cutie-pie!  I hope someone knows its name.
I just love the look of those vintage MJ's!


----------



## Cheryl24

Oh my goodness dodget...even more beautiful bags!  Your friend must have one major collection!!


----------



## dodget

luvpurses24 said:


> Oh my goodness dodget...even more beautiful bags!  Your friend must have one major collection!!



Yea she gave me near 200 handbags that she didn't use you can imagine what she kept. I don't know the protocol around here regarding this but if it is ok I would link my eBay auctions, but I have a feeling that might be frowned upon so someone please let me know.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^200!  My Lord!  But yeah, promoting your own sales is definitely not allowed.  It's a good thing you asked.

But trust me, we have quite a few Ebay followers on this forum so if they're good deals, we will spot them!


----------



## secret_shopper

200? You're gonna be rich from the gals at TPF


----------



## dodget

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^200!  My Lord!  But yeah, promoting your own sales is definitely not allowed.  It's a good thing you asked.
> 
> But trust me, we have quite a few Ebay followers on this forum so if they're good deals, we will spot them!



Glad I asked Ive been writing eBay listings and my apartment is quite literally FULL of purses, I must say its slightly odd  but should have many of my listings up on Sunday night *wink* anywho, dug out the last of the Marc Jacobs bags, thanks again for any identification help:


----------



## jun3machina

WOW! im i must be dreaming!!!! starting from the top left in the last pic
*red one~ not sure...thithi knows...
*MJ cosmetic bag (top)
*MJ clutch/wristlet
*blue colored bag is known as the Elleen or Lily bag...i used to have one of these in 'washed raisin' i believe this might be sky or ocean blue.
* black bag MJ pushlock clutch
* peachy one~ looks like a small version of the Maggie or Kate bag (circa 2004 i think)


----------



## thithi

^ to add to june's descriptions, the Elleen bag is in Celadon.
The peachy one looks like the Fleshtone Eva bag... 
I don't know much more about the others.


----------



## thithi

Out of the first set of pics on the top of this page, the blue bag is known as Royal Blue and the tag reads Mini Shoulder Bag.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks thithi!!


----------



## thithi

To add to the first set of pics, the large MP appears to be in Thistle(light green with burgundy suede interior).


----------



## pursemonkey

What color do you ladies think this one is? TIA!! *crosses fingers*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=016#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Melly

pursemonkey said:


> What color do you ladies think this one is? TIA!! *crosses fingers*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260269278905&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAIC&ih=016#ebayphotohosting



The color is Meadow.


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, Melly Off to search the forum...


----------



## yangyang

Hey guys! I posted a thread about this, but I'll post in here too just in case 

I managed to find the bag on Ebay, but is there a place I can get it in person? And what's the name of it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Log...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...R-s-m-LIMITIERT-Bag-TOP_W0QQitemZ260268397755


----------



## Meta

^ Those a canvas totes from the Special Items line that are sold in Marc by Marc Jacobs boutiques. There are no specific names for it. Welcome to the MJ forum btw.


----------



## tadpolenyc

*i saw a large mp at a consignment store this weekend. it's pretty beat up, but i'd like to know the official color name. it has silver hw, light pink canvas interior, and the color is a spring-y, light pistachio green. the nameplate only says "marc jacobs" and the mii is stamped on a small piece of leather that's found inside the interior zip pocket. tia!*


----------



## ichirentakusho

Sounds like cucumber to me - resort '03 or '04, I believe.  Can I ask how much they wanted for it?  



tadpolenyc said:


> *i saw a large mp at a consignment store this weekend. it's pretty beat up, but i'd like to know the official color name. it has silver hw, light pink canvas interior, and the color is a spring-y, light pistachio green. the nameplate only says "marc jacobs" and the mii is stamped on a small piece of leather that's found inside the interior zip pocket. tia!*


----------



## tadpolenyc

*^ it was only $90. it was well worn, but the leather was very soft and slouchy cause of it. there were dirt marks on the sides and the bottom of the bag, but nothing some leather cleaner won't fix. no permanent damage like color rub-off or pen marks, etc. however, the interior is marred with ink blotches. i mean, it should be fine since it's only the inside, but it would bug me. however for $90...*


----------



## pursemonkey

Sorry I don't have a pic, but I tried on a bag yesterday and I'm trying to figure out what the heck it was. I just called the SA at the department store and she couldn't find the name on it, but it's F/W 08 and it looked a lot like the Lilac Mercer bag. Price on it is $1095. Any idea what it was? Besides gorgeous, I mean?


----------



## ichirentakusho

tadpolenyc said:


> *^ it was only $90. it was well worn, but the leather was very soft and slouchy cause of it. there were dirt marks on the sides and the bottom of the bag, but nothing some leather cleaner won't fix. no permanent damage like color rub-off or pen marks, etc. however, the interior is marred with ink blotches. i mean, it should be fine since it's only the inside, but it would bug me. however for $90...*



ooh, didya get it?  If not, how do you feel about doing favors?


----------



## Coach Superfan

I;ve never seen this bag before. What's the actual name? And was this also released with the other crinkly patent bags in Spring 06?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=3&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## candice19

I know this is a Faridah.. but I was watching an eBay auction earlier that the girl PULLED because she regrets it.  But after emailing her, she said if I'm really interested I could buy it.  She says that she bought it for $400 last year - can anyone tell me when the bag was available and how much it sold for?  I can't find the info in the Reference Thread.  This is one that's currently on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-FARIDAH-Green-Leather-Hobo_W0QQitemZ110276146635QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## selmom07

For less than $90 I got this really cool bag I spotted on the ebay deals page a while back!  Anyone know the name? (and is 'oxblood' really the color name? I know it's a color name, but doesn't sound like MJ) 

I hope the condition is as described once it gets here. We shall see.


----------



## chuchulu

selmom07 said:


> For less than $90 I got this really cool bag I spotted on the ebay deals page a while back!  Anyone know the name? (and is 'oxblood' really the color name? I know it's a color name, but doesn't sound like MJ)
> 
> I hope the condition is as described once it gets here. We shall see.



AHA! So it was -you- who got that bag!  Congrats!


----------



## candice19

chuchulu said:


> AHA! So it was -you- who got that bag!  Congrats!


No, nobody got it.  She pulled it and didn't want to sell. I emailed her after the pulled it because I had it on my Watch list, but she's offering it to me. I just don't know if she's telling the truth (got it last year for $400).


----------



## pursemonkey

pursemonkey said:


> Sorry I don't have a pic, but I tried on a bag yesterday and I'm trying to figure out what the heck it was. I just called the SA at the department store and she couldn't find the name on it, but it's F/W 08 and it looked a lot like the Lilac Mercer bag. Price on it is $1095. Any idea what it was? Besides gorgeous, I mean?


 
Okay, think I found it on the MJ site - number 36 - wish they had the names of the bags on there!! So weird Anybody know what it's called? TIA!


----------



## roomommy

pursemonkey said:


> Okay, think I found it on the MJ site - number 36 - wish they had the names of the bags on there!! So weird Anybody know what it's called? TIA!



That is the mercer satchel; I think the new color is called dusty rose, even though it looks a lot like the lilac from Spring? 08.
Which store was carrying it, BTW?  I wouldn't mind trying one on either.


----------



## thithi

selmom07 said:


> For less than $90 I got this really cool bag I spotted on the ebay deals page a while back!  Anyone know the name? (and is 'oxblood' really the color name? I know it's a color name, but doesn't sound like MJ)
> 
> I hope the condition is as described once it gets here. We shall see.


OMG, that is too funny... I was outbid by you!!


----------



## pursemonkey

^Thank you!! It was actually Hall's department store in Kansas City, MO. And it was TDF!!!! I'm so tempted right now to bin a plum Mercer Peet that's on *bay since the live discount's back up. I soooo need to sell other bags before I do, but it's just so purty!!!!


----------



## thithi

Coach Superfan said:


> I;ve never seen this bag before. What's the actual name? And was this also released with the other crinkly patent bags in Spring 06?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230277828312&indexURL=3&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


I've seen this bag once before, and I believe it was released in Sping 06 with the rest of the Ursula bags.  I don't know the official name though... I think I may have seen it in Chalk?  I think the pic is posted somewhere on this board but it beats me where it is!!


----------



## roomommy

pursemonkey said:


> ^Thank you!! It was actually Hall's department store in Kansas City, MO. And it was TDF!!!! I'm so tempted right now to bin a plum Mercer Peet that's on *bay since the live discount's back up. I soooo need to sell other bags before I do, but it's just so purty!!!!



The Peet is much bigger, isn't it?  I've seen the lilac mercer satchel on ebay once; don't know if it's worth waiting for it turn up again.


----------



## pursemonkey

The auction says the measurements of the plum Peet are 13 x 14.5 x 5 which seems like a good medium size - I don't know the actual dimensions of the satchel but it did fit me well.


----------



## thithi

The Mercer Satchel was on sale at Nordies during the anniversary event for 30% off.... I'm sure it will go on sale again!


----------



## pursemonkey

Good to know! I need to hold out and STOP SPENDING!!!!:ban:I can't believe I missed that - just didn't know I wanted it then


----------



## thithi

^ Maybe that was a good thing you missed it!!  You can always find a better deal later.


----------



## selmom07

candice19 said:


> No, nobody got it. She pulled it and didn't want to sell. I emailed her after the pulled it because I had it on my Watch list, but she's offering it to me. I just don't know if she's telling the truth (got it last year for $400).


 
I hope she didn't pull it, because I paid for it already.  (ha. I know you're talking about another bag...just figured that out.)  Okay, so....what is the name of my little red one? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Coach Superfan

> _I;ve never seen this bag before. What's the actual name? And was this also released with the other crinkly patent bags in Spring 06?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230277828312&indexURL= 3&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 
> 
> _







thithi said:


> I've seen this bag once before, and I believe it was released in Sping 06 with the rest of the Ursula bags. I don't know the official name though... I think I may have seen it in Chalk? I think the pic is posted somewhere on this board but it beats me where it is!!


 
WOW I stumped thithi!


----------



## thithi

selmom07 said:


> I hope she didn't pull it, because I paid for it already.  (ha. I know you're talking about another bag...just figured that out.)  Okay, so....what is the name of my little red one? Anyone? Bueller?


I've heard it called the Gym Locker Tote from 2002, not sure of the color... maybe it is Vermillion?


----------



## selmom07

thithi said:


> I've heard it called the Gym Locker Tote from 2002, not sure of the color... maybe it is Vermillion?


 
Thank you, Thithi. Sorry I outbid you. It was total Forrest Gump move--just stumbled into a great deal.


----------



## thithi

^ No worries.... I believe that anything on ebay is fair game!!


----------



## chuchulu

candice19 said:


> No, nobody got it.  She pulled it and didn't want to sell. I emailed her after the pulled it because I had it on my Watch list, but she's offering it to me. I just don't know if she's telling the truth (got it last year for $400).




Oh ok...didn't know that! Because I was seriously liking that bag and I thought someone got it...

Though I should stop stalking eBay. Done enough damage for one week. :/


----------



## lanechange84

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-AUT...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






What is this!! I am so intrigued!


----------



## thithi

It's the Mixed Chain Pouchette.... I may have to keep an eye on this one!  LMAO!


----------



## lanechange84

It is so unique! Do you happen to know the season and year it was originally from?


----------



## thithi

Resort 06 I believe.


----------



## Melly

^ It is from Resort 2006.  They originally retailed for $1,350 but they weren't big sellers so the boutiques reduced the price to around $600.


----------



## lanechange84

Thanks thithi and melly!


----------



## tribabe

Hi. What is the name of this MJ Bag?
Thanks!


----------



## thithi

^ I can't recall the official name of this satchel, but I do know the official color name is Celadon.


----------



## cherylmeadows2

Could someone tell me the name and year it came out? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250278926224&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## thithi

It's the Multi Pocket... I would guess this came out in 2002 or 2003.


----------



## cherylmeadows2

Thanks Thithi. Is this the predecessor to the current MP with side pockets then?


----------



## thithi

^ I would say yes... there also was a bag that was released prior to this version that had the turnlocks, two side pockets, and then one elongated pocket instead of two front pockets.


----------



## cherylmeadows2

Awesome. Thanks for sharing your wisdom!


----------



## msbird

Hi All,
Does anyone know if this is Cordovan or Fire?  Or something else...  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tot...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## forenfinal

tribabe said:


> Hi. What is the name of this MJ Bag?
> Thanks!


 



			
				thithi said:
			
		

> ^ I can't recall the official name of this satchel, but I do know the official color name is Celadon.


 
That is the Beverly


----------



## Meta

msbird said:


> Hi All,
> Does anyone know if this is Cordovan or Fire?  Or something else...  TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Totally-Turnlock-Handbag_W0QQitemZ140256901507QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



That looks like the Cordovan to me. Fire from S/S 08 has bright gold hardware and its a brighter red. Also, I don't think the Turnlock Mimi was released in S/S08.


----------



## msbird

weN84 said:


> That looks like the Cordovan to me. Fire from S/S 08 has bright gold hardware and its a brighter red. Also, I don't think the Turnlock Mimi was released in S/S08.



Thank you!!


----------



## flugangst

anybody know what color my mystery Stella is, officially?  It's a cream color with rust brown stitching and rust canvas lining.


----------



## lanechange84

Anyone know the name of this beauty and/or the color name?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BROWN-QUILT...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lanechange84

Anyone? Anyone at all? I think I hear crickets chirping.


----------



## thithi

^ I don't think it has a special name - just Tote from Spring 07 in Brown.

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...ing-07-bags-wallets-57505-24.html#post2357748

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...ing-07-bags-wallets-57505-20.html#post2124456


----------



## mslgrrl

i would say ivory, only because i had a louise that was ivory with red stitching, but it had a chocolate suede interior.


flugangst said:


> anybody know what color my mystery Stella is, officially?  It's a cream color with rust brown stitching and rust canvas lining.


----------



## lanechange84

thithi said:


> ^ I don't think it has a special name - just Tote from Spring 07 in Brown.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...ing-07-bags-wallets-57505-24.html#post2357748
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...ing-07-bags-wallets-57505-20.html#post2124456


 
Thanks for the direction thithi!


----------



## debora4ever

What's the name of this MbMJ bag?


----------



## kimair

selmom07 said:


> For less than $90 I got this really cool bag I spotted on the ebay deals page a while back!  Anyone know the name? (and is 'oxblood' really the color name? I know it's a color name, but doesn't sound like MJ)
> 
> I hope the condition is as described once it gets here. We shall see.



that's the zoe satchel...i have one in teal with python trim...
congrats it's gorgeous!!


----------



## JAP4life

kimair said:


> that's the zoe satchel...i have one in teal with python trim...
> congrats it's gorgeous!!



 That sounds gorgeous, can I see a picture of that? (Pweety pwease)


----------



## jun3machina

debora4ever said:


> What's the name of this MbMJ bag?



it's the colorblock sling bag or something...did you win that?? there was one with a $100 BIN i loved!


----------



## debora4ever

jun3machina said:


> it's the colorblock sling bag or something...did you win that?? there was one with a $100 BIN i loved!


 
I saw this bag, too! Unfortunately, the winner wasn't me!


----------



## debora4ever

Its name, please!


----------



## flugangst

debora4ever said:


> Its name, please!



I believe this is fake.


----------



## thithi

yup, it's a fakie fake.... post the link so we can report it!


----------



## pursemonkey

Anyone know the color names of these Stellas? They're both growing on me... *sits on bidding hand*


----------



## jun3machina

looks like blue and peach....hahahaha...i have no clue....pretty though!


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ lol


----------



## thithi

The pink one appears to be Washed Pink I think - although if there is no serial tag, then it is Rose Quartz.  Not sure what the color of the turquoise one is at the moment, maybe it will come to me later.  I've seen round hobos in this color before, and it was referred to as sky blue, but I'm not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## JAP4life

^ Was wondering that myself, I thought sky blue too. It has the same stitching and interior as my hobo. I've always heard it as sky blue too.


----------



## maryamrose

Can anyone help me identify the bag I just bought?

It was purchased from Marc Jacobs in SF, and the tag says that it's a F07 bag.  Pictures:









Thank you so much!


----------



## maryamrose

Nevermind, I figured it out!  It's a mix quilted hobo


----------



## Melly

^ That is the Mixed Quilted Hobo from Fall 2007.   Congrats on your new bag!!


----------



## mslgrrl

could the color be periwinkle?


pursemonkey said:


> Anyone know the color names of these Stellas? They're both growing on me... *sits on bidding hand*


----------



## jun3machina

OMG i want this...is this pumpkin??


----------



## thithi

^ I think so!


----------



## lasamp

Hey ladies, any ideas what bag this is? My sister loves teal, and I'm starting to look around for Christmas. Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Teal-Handbag-100-Authentic_W0QQitemZ350090849414QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jun3machina

thanks thithi!!


----------



## rawkinchair

it's marc by marc jacobs though
... so i hope i didn't post in the wrong place??

BUT ANYWAY!!
i just bought it yesterday from selfridges birmingham and from the receipt all it says is mbmj jelly??

so is that it??


----------



## jun3machina

lasamp said:


> Hey ladies, any ideas what bag this is? My sister loves teal, and I'm starting to look around for Christmas. Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Teal-Handbag-100-Authentic_W0QQitemZ350090849414QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



it's MBMJ and called the 'beth' bag in teal. great BIN price too!


----------



## Cheryl24

rawkinchair said:


> it's marc by marc jacobs though
> ... so i hope i didn't post in the wrong place??
> 
> BUT ANYWAY!!
> i just bought it yesterday from selfridges birmingham and from the receipt all it says is mbmj jelly??
> 
> so is that it??


 
You can definitely post MbMJ bags here too but I can't see your picture for some reason.  Can you try attaching it instead?


----------



## rawkinchair

oh ps..

here it is, i just re-attached it

hopefully it works now


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I can see it now...thanks!  That's super cute!!  The hot pink against the black looks terrific.  I have no idea what it's called though.  LOL!  I'm sure someone will come along soon and help you out.  Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Hi, girls! Can somebody help me to identify the name of this bag? I've tried looking everywhere I can think of - 
annoying that it isn't just on the official MJ site...  I'd also be interested in it's retail price, if possible. Thank you


----------



## birki

i think thats the MJ pleated stam


----------



## roomommy

Also called the sunburst stam, in the color orchid.  Retail at Nordie's and Saks is $1395.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Thank you so much, girls!


----------



## JAP4life

rawkinchair said:


> oh ps..
> 
> here it is, i just re-attached it
> 
> hopefully it works now




Oh my gosh, I love that!


----------



## selmom07

rawkinchair said:


> oh ps..
> 
> here it is, i just re-attached it
> 
> hopefully it works now


 

Ohmygod!  That is so freaking cool!  I looove that!!!


----------



## alea419

Can anyone help me with this one? Bought 4 years ago at SFA and I absolutely LOVE it, and would like another one in a different color. But its hard to search if I dont know the style name! EEK! I have other bags I absolutely adore, but this is my go-to bag!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Hi There  I would love it if someone could tell me the style names of these bags.....Thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

I believe this is the *Mixed Quilt Dash*






*Quilted baby Stam*





is this the *Mariah*?


----------



## Bichon Lover

Thank you very much! I really appreciate it


----------



## Amarante

Does anyone know what this little dumpling is called?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-cal...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## iluvmybags

Amarante said:


> Does anyone know what this little dumpling is called?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-calfskin-handbag-Cammie-esque-style_W0QQitemZ330103265532QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247








I believe that was simply called "Pouchette" -- and it's from f/w 2002 (same season as the Maggie, Eva, etc) -- I think the color was "poppy"


----------



## Amarante

Thanks iluvmybags! Very aptly named.


----------



## iluvmybags

^^no problem!  it may have had the type of leather in front of it too (i.e., "tumbled calf pouchette", "calf pouchette", etc) but I'm pretty certain it's official name was just simply pouchette!


----------



## rawkinchair

JAP4life said:


> Oh my gosh, I love that!


 

yea i loved it tooo

SEIZED IT ONCE I SAW IT ON THE SHELVES!!!  apparently it's just arrived the day i bought it!! i have no idea what it's called though??!!!

there's another one in grey and purple. just not as striking as this one i have


----------



## rawkinchair

selmom07 said:


> Ohmygod! That is so freaking cool! I looove that!!!


 
it's really cool huh? I THINK SO TOOOO!!! thanks

haha so no one knows what it's called yet??!!


----------



## iluvmybags

rawkinchair said:


> it's really cool huh? I THINK SO TOOOO!!! thanks
> 
> haha so no one knows what it's called yet??!!



I've never seen this bag before but I think it's really cute -- I'm sure it's a newer style, since a few other styles have that little lock on the front


----------



## kristin.xo

rawkinchair said:


> it's really cool huh? I THINK SO TOOOO!!! thanks
> 
> haha so no one knows what it's called yet??!!



It's so cute!!   How much was it?
Is it a wallet with different sections or just a clutch?


----------



## eskimofriend

rawkinchair said:


> it's really cool huh? I THINK SO TOOOO!!! thanks
> 
> haha so no one knows what it's called yet??!!



I was JUST about to ask what this was called after I saw you posted it in the MbMJ reference area. I was at Holt Renfrew in Toronto today and saw this in the black/hot pink and the the other color combo you mentioned - this is way better! The purple and light grey looks really muted and doesn't pop like yours does.

They also had a ZIP AROUND version of this as well!! Which I really wanted but have no extra money for.....I am DYING to know what it is called!! I believe it was $210.00. Not too bad.

After I left, I couldn't stop thinking about it. Now I can't find it anywhere online!


----------



## rawkinchair

eskimofriend said:


> I was JUST about to ask what this was called after I saw you posted it in the MbMJ reference area. I was at Holt Renfrew in Toronto today and saw this in the black/hot pink and the the other color combo you mentioned - this is way better! The purple and light grey looks really muted and doesn't pop like yours does.
> 
> They also had a ZIP AROUND version of this as well!! Which I really wanted but have no extra money for.....I am DYING to know what it is called!! I believe it was $210.00. Not too bad.
> 
> After I left, I couldn't stop thinking about it. Now I can't find it anywhere online!


 
yea!!! i was in the same dilemma at first, cos i was shopping and spending so much money in the same morning and when i saw this i was like "o wells i'll pass it" but when the selfridges staff asked what she can do for me, i subconsciously said "i want this one pack it for me!!!"   i really dunno what i just did!!

BUT anyway im glad i came home with it, and it's really really cute!!!

awwww do let us know if u finally managed to find it!! GOOD LUCK WITH IT!!


----------



## rawkinchair

kristin.xo said:


> It's so cute!!  How much was it?
> Is it a wallet with different sections or just a clutch?


 

I bought itfor 75pounds, it's a wallet.. ohh i would love to post more photos of the interior for you, but it's probably gg to take till thursday cos im currently in my bf's at london but the wallet's at home in birmingham!!!

i'll try to post them once i get hold of it!!!


----------



## UCDChick08

Can someone give me some info on this handbag?
Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## kristin.xo

rawkinchair said:


> I bought itfor 75pounds, it's a wallet.. ohh i would love to post more photos of the interior for you, but it's probably gg to take till thursday cos im currently in my bf's at london but the wallet's at home in birmingham!!!
> 
> i'll try to post them once i get hold of it!!!



Ok great, can't wait to see the pics then, thank you!
I am looking for a wallet and that is just so cute!


----------



## matchka

UCDChick08 said:


> Can someone give me some info on this handbag?
> Thank you!!!!!!!!




iluvmybags knows all about it.....so she can tell you way more than I can, but it is called the BB, and as far as anybody can tell, it is not yet available in the US - - not even in the boutiques......  There is one presently listed on the mytheresa site, but it is quite expensive...... hth!


----------



## fettfleck

matchka said:


> iluvmybags knows all about it.....so she can tell you way more than I can, but it is called the BB, and as far as anybody can tell, it is not yet available in the US - - not even in the boutiques......  There is one presently listed on the mytheresa site, but it is quite expensive...... hth!



There is also one in the local mytheresa store in shark grey. But I guess same expensive. I didn't even think about asking the price...


----------



## eskimofriend

matchka said:


> iluvmybags knows all about it.....so she can tell you way more than I can, but it is called the BB, and as far as anybody can tell, it is not yet available in the US - - not even in the boutiques......  There is one presently listed on the mytheresa site, but it is quite expensive...... hth!



They had one at the Holt's on Bloor in Toronto as well. I believe it was shark grey, though I am not 100% sure.


----------



## rawkinchair

eskimofriend said:


> They had one at the Holt's on Bloor in Toronto as well. I believe it was shark grey, though I am not 100% sure.


 
i also think i saw this in 2 different colour at selfridges london, it's apparently excluysive to selfrides london. that's what was stated. I DIDNT ASK ANY SA ABOUT IT, i merely assumed whem i saw the bags at the glass cabinets!


----------



## balihai88

MJ experts I'm hoping you can help me ID a bag I remember from last year. It's quilted (with the larger triangles) and shaped like a small stam, but without the frame or kisslock closure. It had a straight zipper across the top, and a gold chain strap. It was on the smaller side, but not as small as a wristlet or pochette.  No exterior pockets. Is this ringing any bells? TIA!


----------



## balihai88

^ It's very similar to the Camila but if I recall correctly it was less rectangular (slightly more scallop-shaped) and it didn't have a leather piece in the middle of the strap...


----------



## iluvmybags

balihai88 said:


> MJ experts I'm hoping you can help me ID a bag I remember from last year. It's quilted (with the larger triangles) and shaped like a small stam, but without the frame or kisslock closure. It had a straight zipper across the top, and a gold chain strap. It was on the smaller side, but not as small as a wristlet or pochette.  No exterior pockets. Is this ringing any bells? TIA!



so it sounds like it's a Patchwork bag -- do you happen to remember the color?

Could it have been the Lou?



or maybe the Patchwork Bowler?


----------



## iluvmybags

balihai88 said:


> ^ It's very similar to the Camila but if I recall correctly it was less rectangular (slightly more scallop-shaped) and it didn't have a leather piece in the middle of the strap...



oh wait -- it doesn't have a piece of leather in the middle? Hmmmm -- almost all of the bags that I can think of have that leather strap -- unless it's from the Mixed Quilt line?  but that wouldn't be triangular-quilting


----------



## jun3machina

guava? passionfruit? watermelon? wtf???


----------



## jun3machina




----------



## balihai88

iluvmybags said:


> oh wait -- it doesn't have a piece of leather in the middle? Hmmmm -- almost all of the bags that I can think of have that leather strap -- unless it's from the Mixed Quilt line? but that wouldn't be triangular-quilting


 
iluvmybags, thanks for trying to help me! I think the one I have in mind is smaller than the ones you included pics of, and I'm fairly certain it didn't have the leather piece on the strap but I could be wrong. I'm sorry I'm not too familiar with MJ over the last year or two, what does Mixed Quilt look like?


----------



## Snowbuddy27

Hi! I was told this bag was probably an MJ bag and I was wondering if someone could confirm and tell me the name? Thanks!!


----------



## jun3machina

^ i believe it's called the 'meredith' in fluo pink and is a spring 2008 release.


----------



## Snowbuddy27

Hmm, the only thing I can find when I search MJ Meredith is for a sweater dress.


----------



## Snowbuddy27

It is NOT this bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=341389&d=1201348125


----------



## kristin.xo

^ search Meredith with the search function, a couple results come up, heres one:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/quilted-meredith-what-do-we-know-about-bag-316141.html

there was one on ebay before as well, plus theres a good pic of Lindsay Lohan with it again.


----------



## Snowbuddy27

Thanks. You totally freaking ROCK!!

Hey! I'm in Toronto too!


----------



## kristin.xo

Glad I could help! 
and nice to meet someone else from around here as well!


----------



## Snowbuddy27

Haha, ditto!


----------



## blackonmaroon

I know this has been mentioned here before, but I can't for the life of me find the thread!  Please tell me what this is called: http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-BY-MARC-JA...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thank you!!  And I apologize for my forgetfulness.


----------



## kristin.xo

Does anyone know what the official colour name on this one is?
Saddle Brown?  Chesnut??


----------



## iluvmybags

^^I think that's Chestnut from either R06 or S/S 07 -- there were quite a few stams in this color recently due to the MJ employee sale --


----------



## kristin.xo

^ Thank you


----------



## kristin.xo

hmm, after analyzing the Little Stam I posted before^ a bit more , I actually think that it is Saddle and not Chestnut .. 
the lining is brown-ish and not an ivory colour like I have seen on Chesnut ones .. sorry for not posting this picture before because it probably would've helped!  But what season is Saddle from if this is actually Saddle?


----------



## iluvmybags

you're probably right about it being saddle and not chestnut -- chestnut's lining was ivory/cream -- I'm not certain, but saddle may have been s/s 06 or 07 -- but I'm not really sure -- there were a few seasons when I wasn't shopping MJ much and I don't remember which colors were released and/or when -- did you do a search in the reference thread?  it might say up there


----------



## kristin.xo

Yup I just searched and it looks like it's a Resort 06, thanks.
It is so tempting with a start of $199, I think I might just have to try for it, and hope no one else bids


----------



## Meltella

anyone can help me with this? Thanks!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Meltella said:


> anyone can help me with this? Thanks!



That's a Marc by Marc Jacobs Patchwork Dr. Q Groovee!  Sorry, but I don't know what color it is.


----------



## Meltella

awesome!! thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ No problem!  Welcome to TPF!


----------



## Glynis

What is this? I'm still waiting for authentication pics, but I really like it. I can't find it anywhere on the net. Any ideas of the name?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180286823885


----------



## mslgrrl

^^ glynis, it looks like the oversized clutch from pre-fall/winter exclusive 2008.  i found something similar but the strap is different.  hope this helps.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2988536/0~6006558~6006559~6007258~6007261?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007261&P=1


----------



## Melly

Glynis said:


> What is this? I'm still waiting for authentication pics, but I really like it. I can't find it anywhere on the net. Any ideas of the name?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180286823885


 
I agree with Mslgrrl, I haven't seen this particular version but it appears to be from the Pre-Fall 2008 nylon collection.  Oh and if/when you get pics of the serial tag back you are looking for it to say "Made in Hungry" at the bottom.  HTH!


----------



## mslgrrl

^^ does it really say made in hungry..lol


----------



## Melly

^ Yep, that's where the PF08 nylon line was produced. :s


----------



## Glynis

Actually the one picture she has sent is of a black leather inner label which says MII. Also the bag is leather not nylon, everything I can find that is similar is also nylon.


----------



## AbbytheBT

I saw the leather versions of the "Lovely" line on the NAP UK site here:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/32859


----------



## lanechange84

^^ I really like that! Very rock and roll-esque.


----------



## iluvmybags

I don't think they released a leather version of the Lovely Line here in the US -- maybe it's a UK exclusive


----------



## mangojasmine

Does anyone know what the name of this bag is from the deals thread?
Maggie's cousin no doubt and probably from f/w 02 as well but after searching tons i can't find her name...


----------



## forenfinal

^
Pretty sure that is Christy


----------



## jun3machina

yup, forenfinal is right. there's a pic of a black one with pink stitching (just like the maggie from this season ) in the 'rare and discontinued' thread


----------



## fragglerock

Hi all, 
I was ushered over here so I could name that bag.
What is this little beauty called?
Thanks


----------



## forenfinal

^
I am sorry that I cannot help - it is a Miss Marc something...  I would say that if you do not get a reply to this soon PM telicious and ask her if she knows ~ she is pretty much the resident MbMJer

HTH


----------



## fragglerock

forenfinal said:


> ^
> I am sorry that I cannot help - it is a Miss Marc something...  I would say that if you do not get a reply to this soon PM telicious and ask her if she knows ~ she is pretty much the resident MbMJer
> 
> HTH



Thanks for replying forenfinal. I'll see if teliciuos and see if she's able to shed any light on it.


----------



## fragglerock

Found it!
It's a Marc by Marc Jacobs Miss Marc Faridah Bag
Phew, love google!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Does anyone know what the name and history of this is?  And what sizes/colors it comes in?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150293286049

Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

pretty sure it's from the 2005 collections, it came in black and red, and im sure other colors, just not quite sure which. did you win it?


----------



## echoluster

Can anyone tell me what style this is? It's a newer MbMJ Softy style (f/w 08 or perhaps resort), but the measurements are what really throw me off. It has the size of the newer softy tote but doesn't look like it at all. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1425&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## tadpolenyc

echoluster said:


> Can anyone tell me what style this is? It's a newer MbMJ Softy style (f/w 08 or perhaps resort), but the measurements are what really throw me off. It has the size of the newer softy tote but doesn't look like it at all. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1425&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


 
it's the softy leather tote. they got the pics and measurements directly from the net-a-porter site. the measurements differ than what's on the shopbop site. perhaps it's just a larger size? either way, lack of actual picture of the bag makes me nervous.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31137


----------



## gypsybiker59

anyone know what this bag is?  thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-MARC-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## echoluster

tadpolenyc said:


> it's the softy leather tote. they got the pics and measurements directly from the net-a-porter site. the measurements differ than what's on the shopbop site. perhaps it's just a larger size? either way, lack of actual picture of the bag makes me nervous.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31137




Thanks!

There are actually a few other auctions right now for the same bag, with sellers a bit closer in the US and Canada, so I have a few options.


----------



## forenfinal

gypsybiker59 said:


> anyone know what this bag is? thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-MARC-BY-MARC-JACOBS-Large-Leather-Purse-EUC_W0QQitemZ320302193360QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Looks like something from the Beth line... PM telicious...


----------



## StylishFaith

I just got this bag today but i'm unsure of the style. The inside tag says 1078 SP 07 and is all leather lined with removable chain strap. (pictures taken from phone)


----------



## iluvmybags

I think that's either the Tasha Tie or the Tie Blondie -- there were a TON of fakes of these styles.  Where did you get it?  

ETA: here's a black Tasha Tie one that eLux had: http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11140957

and here's the Blondie Tie:





Looking at these pics -- I think the one you posted is the Blondie Tie


----------



## StylishFaith

Thank You So0o much!!! It's a handy-down from my friend I know she doesn't buy fakes.


----------



## forenfinal

StylishFaith said:


> Thank You So0o much!!! It's a handy-down from my friend I know she doesn't buy fakes.


 
 The font on the serial tag is correct.  It is for sure a Tie Blondie... Looks like LightGrey... It is a very pretty bag!


----------



## nessahhh

http://cgi.ebay.ca/MARC-JACOBS-Gray...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

whats the name on this one?
i've seen it before in...coral, and i think one tpf has one.
and it's an older model..


----------



## forenfinal

Pom Pom Hobo and it has been DYED... that can totally affect the leather texture - be sure to ask about that from the seller...


----------



## thithi

nessahhh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/MARC-JACOBS-Gray-Leather-Tote-Bag_W0QQitemZ250299964164QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> whats the name on this one?
> i've seen it before in...coral, and i think one tpf has one.
> and it's an older model..


This is the Scarlett bag Spring 2004.   I haven't seen it in grey before, this is interesting!


----------



## forenfinal

Here is one in Scarlet Blue - with a very healthy price tag IMO... but it is no longer being made... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-MARC-JACOBS-Blue-Scarlet-Pom-Pom-Bag-1200_W0QQitemZ220242180335QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220242180335&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## forenfinal

thithi said:


> This is the Scarlett bag Spring 2004. I haven't seen it in grey before, this is interesting!


 

The seller DYED it...


----------



## nessahhh

thithi said:


> This is the Scarlett bag Spring 2004.   I haven't seen it in grey before, this is interesting!



yeah the seller says that she professionally dyed it grey from the original ivory colour. but that blue one is starting to look better...
leather tends to get stiffer after a dye job i think...


----------



## thithi

^ it does... that original softness that this line is known for will probably be lost after the dye process.


----------



## forenfinal

nessahhh said:


> yeah the seller says that she professionally dyed it grey from the original ivory colour. but that blue one is starting to look better...
> leather tends to get stiffer after a dye job i think...


 
If you are seriously interested in that particular blue bag - I would see if the seller would accept an offer on it...it has been for sale for a long time... KWIM  

This is also the seller with the _used_ Yellow Elise  for the big bucks


----------



## blackonmaroon

I just saw this photo in the random people with MJ bags thread, and I was wondering if the girl in the middle is actually carrying MJ.  It totally doesn't look familiar to me, but I'm in looooove.   

Does anyone know what it's called, etc. etc.? 

Thanks!!


----------



## forenfinal

^ 
I don't see a pic here?  What is the post number - you can copy it and paste it here as a link...


----------



## blackonmaroon

forenfinal said:


> ^
> I don't see a pic here?  What is the post number - you can copy it and paste it here as a link...



Oh jeez, please excuse my dumb moment!


----------



## nessahhh

^ its a baby patchwork stam?


----------



## nessahhh

forenfinal said:


> If you are seriously interested in that particular blue bag - I would see if the seller would accept an offer on it...it has been for sale for a long time... KWIM
> 
> This is also the seller with the _used_ Yellow Elise  for the big bucks



actually i actually saw the bin price on the blue one. wow thats high lol.


----------



## forenfinal

blackonmaroon said:


> I just saw this photo in the random people with MJ bags thread, and I was wondering if the girl in the middle is actually carrying MJ. It totally doesn't look familiar to me, but I'm in looooove.
> 
> Does anyone know what it's called, etc. etc.?
> 
> Thanks!!


 
hmmm... I'm not sure ~ I'm wondering if maybe it's something from the MbMJ line... the front buckle looks similar to the MbMJ Pilot - not exact at all but similar... Too bad there is not a better close up


----------



## aennna

hi can anyone identify this bag.. all that i know that it is part of the krazy kords collection.. thanks a million


----------



## Melly

blackonmaroon said:


> I just saw this photo in the random people with MJ bags thread, and I was wondering if the girl in the middle is actually carrying MJ.  It totally doesn't look familiar to me, but I'm in looooove.
> 
> Does anyone know what it's called, etc. etc.?
> 
> Thanks!!



I could be wrong but that looks like a Ferragamo to me.


----------



## roomommy

Melly said:


> I could be wrong but that looks like a Ferragamo to me.



Me too. That round hardware is called the gancini, I think.  (hope Ferragamo fans don't laugh at me!)


----------



## forenfinal

^

Good to know!


----------



## Melly

roomommy said:


> Me too. That round hardware is called the gancini, I think. (hope Ferragamo fans don't laugh at me!)


 
That's exactly what it's called.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Thank you all so much!


----------



## misstrine85

Hi

Does anyone know the name of this bag. It looks like the faridah, but is larger? Bergdorfgoodman calls it faridah hobo?


----------



## jun3machina

i think that's the orignal faridah. it's camoflague or green tea...the leather is unbelievable...


----------



## misstrine85

jun3machina said:


> i think that's the orignal faridah. it's camoflague or green tea...the leather is unbelievable...


 
Thanks 

Unbelievable good or?


----------



## jun3machina

yes...super soft. the first season of these bags are highly collectible because they're so soft...


----------



## misstrine85

jun3machina said:


> yes...super soft. the first season of these bags are highly collectible because they're so soft...


 
Really? And you think mines from the first season?


----------



## jun3machina

im pretty sure....you can PM telicious to confirm, but it's one of the earlier bags


----------



## misstrine85

jun3machina said:


> im pretty sure....you can PM telicious to confirm, but it's one of the earlier bags


 
Ill definitely do that, thanks so much


----------



## fanonshroom

hi, everyone! i found this picture on flickr and fell in love with the bag. could someone help me out and tell me the name of it?


----------



## lkrystall

^ i believe thats the MJ irina purse...


----------



## selmom07

What is this one called? It's really gorgeous and lined in leather!  I think I may have to have it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220286739958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## GramsCracker

the actual purse


----------



## suprechic99

jun3machina was right, that's the Amy Hobo


----------



## thithi

selmom07 said:


> What is this one called? It's really gorgeous and lined in leather!  I think I may have to have it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220286739958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


There's no special name other than "Flap Shoulder Bag" from the soft box line released in Fall 2006.


----------



## selmom07

thithi said:


> There's no special name other than "Flap Shoulder Bag" from the soft box line released in Fall 2006.


 
Thank you (as always), Thithi.


----------



## lkrystall

does anyone know the what this ba is called:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
i need it in black....


----------



## thithi

lkrystall said:


> does anyone know the what this ba is called:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-LARGE-TOTE_W0QQitemZ370089945219QQihZ024QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> i need it in black....


No special name for this either, this is the Quilted Leather Tote from Fall 06 in Mouse.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...o-of-f06-bags-wallets-22974-4.html#post589771


----------



## roomommy

^What a gorgeous tote!  I had not seen that style before.


----------



## lkrystall

^thanks i was actually able to get one in the bay in mouse just today


----------



## roomommy

^Congrats!  You're getting a Cecilia too, right?
We'd love to see pics of your new beauties!


----------



## lkrystall

^the cecilia's in my closet as i'm not allowed to take it out until friday in return so as soon i open it, pix will be posted.. although i might wait until i have both bags.. im in


----------



## Awwgeez

Hey Lovely's! What is this bag called? is it marc jacobs or MbMJ? Thanks!


----------



## thithi

^ It's the Bridgette perforated bag from the MJ collection... i think there are pics of Nicole richie carrying this on here somewhere.


----------



## Awwgeez

Yum! Thanks Thithi!


----------



## moodysmom10

hey girls whats the name of this bag? it looks like the lou but the lou has more chain in the strap and is "rounder"







this is the lou


----------



## pursemonkey

It looks like a Bordeaux Patchwork Bowler to me. Yum!!!! There was one of these in the sale thread awhile back but I called and it was still too rich for my blood. So pretty!


----------



## Melly

moodysmom10 said:


> hey girls whats the name of this bag? it looks like the lou but the lou has more chain in the strap and is "rounder"
> 
> View attachment 560010
> 
> 
> View attachment 560011
> 
> 
> this is the lou
> 
> View attachment 560012


 
Pursemonkey is correct.  That is the Patchwork Bowler in bordeaux from Fall 2007.


----------



## moodysmom10

thanks pm & melly!!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Here's a stock pic of that PW Bowler moodysmom.


----------



## schumley4

Hi,

Can anyone confirm the name of this MbMJ bag - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=290265380178?

I have the same one in green, but in the smaller size.  I believe that I purchased it in '03 or '04.

TIA!!


----------



## flugangst

Any idea what the official name/season of this color is?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220290504041&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## FullyLoaded

Another site said it was MJ- anyone know the name and price please?


----------



## flugangst

FullyLoaded said:


> Another site said it was MJ- anyone know the name and price please?




It's a Marc by Marc Jacobs Staples and Studs bag - more info here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/christina-aquileras-pink-bag-365713.html


----------



## Awwgeez

Hey Ladies! Can you MJ experts tell me the Name/yr of the bag? Has it been faked?


----------



## blackonmaroon

flugangst said:


> Any idea what the official name/season of this color is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220290504041&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


 
That's the MJ Venetia, but I don't know the season.


----------



## flugangst

blackonmaroon said:


> That's the MJ Venetia, but I don't know the season.



Yep, I actually already own a Venetia 

I just can't find any info about what color it is.  It isn't butter (gold hw), marigold (only in the tere/tessa/lola series of bags), butterscotch (wrong lining color), or canary (gold hw).  And the fabric lining would make it an older style.  So is it some old rare color?  Or is it fake?  I'm a huge fan of yellow things and have been thinking about getting a yellow MJ, but it seems like he's not made many yellow bags over the years.


----------



## blackonmaroon

flugangst said:


> Yep, I actually already own a Venetia
> 
> I just can't find any info about what color it is.  It isn't butter (gold hw), marigold (only in the tere/tessa/lola series of bags), butterscotch (wrong lining color), or canary (gold hw).  And the fabric lining would make it an older style.  So is it some old rare color?  Or is it fake?  I'm a huge fan of yellow things and have been thinking about getting a yellow MJ, but it seems like he's not made many yellow bags over the years.



Ohhh I'm sorry, I misunderstood your question.


----------



## moodysmom10

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^Here's a stock pic of that PW Bowler moodysmom.


----------



## thithi

Barmakianbags said:


> Hey Ladies! Can you MJ experts tell me the Name/yr of the bag? Has it been faked?


This is the older version of the Classic Hobo.. as far as I know, I haven't seen any fakes.


----------



## SpiffyJIA

Any clue what this is?  I can't find it anywhere! TIA!


----------



## SarahP

Bad pictures...does anyone know what this is?


----------



## disturbedgirl

I love this tote but can't find it on the MJ forum...could someone help with the exact name or if it is still available? Thanks!


----------



## shopaphilia

disturbedgirl said:


> I love this tote but can't find it on the MJ forum...could someone help with the exact name or if it is still available? Thanks!



Looks like the Mercer East/West Tote:
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?program-id=780&ad-id=57&id=11786045


----------



## firstaid

What is the name of this bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rnp1987

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
is this the east west tote? or a larger bag?


----------



## flugangst

rnp1987 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270283596152&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
> is this the east west tote? or a larger bag?



I squinted really hard and I think the hang tag says EW Tote.


----------



## thithi

firstaid said:


> What is the name of this bag? Thanks in advance.


This is the Katie bag in Rose Quartz.


----------



## thithi

rnp1987 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270283596152&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
> is this the east west tote? or a larger bag?


Indeed, this is the Mercer E/W tote in Chestnut... this is a larger sized bag, good to use as a messenger or handbag.  It can definitely fit a larger sized laptop with room to spare.


----------



## rnp1987

anyone know the approx dimensions on the Mercer EW?


----------



## blackonmaroon

rnp1987 said:


> anyone know the approx dimensions on the Mercer EW?



The seller whose listing you asked about just added that information: 20" wide x 14" high x 6" deep, with a handle that is 21"  high.


----------



## thithi

rnp1987 said:


> anyone know the approx dimensions on the Mercer EW?


From the Elux website:
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?program-id=780&ad-id=57&id=11786045


Supple grained leather
Polished golden metal hardware
Rolled leather handles with knots and ring attachments; 9" drop
Removable leather shoulder strap with push studs and interior ring attachments; drop extends to 18"
Front zipped pocket with logo-engraved pull tab
Decorative leather bands with trompe l'&#339;il push-lock closures on sides
Pleats on front, back, and sides
Open top with hidden magnetic closure
Fine textile lining
Interior leather-trimmed patch pocket
Protective metal feet
16"x 9.5"x 6.5"
Made in Italy

Note:  Notice that the detachable shoulder strap is missing... Not sure if it's not pictured or if the seller doesn't have it available.  In any case, this is still within MJ warranty and can be replaced for free if repairs@marcjacobs.com is contacted.


----------



## nessahhh

FullyLoaded said:


> Another site said it was MJ- anyone know the name and price please?



MbMJ Staples & Stud Bucket Bag - $558

I just got this in Nero (Black)


----------



## SarahP

So I got the mystery bag in the mail today--my best guess is first season pouchette--can anyone confirm? The size is 9"x 6.5" with and 8" drop (when at the longest hole "setting")


----------



## suprechic99

Hey guys! Does anybody know the official name of this doctor bag? (Or is that just it- "Doctor bag"?) 
Sorry this pic is so huge, but Photobucket won't let me resize it, for some strange reason.




There are a ton more pictures here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/doctor-doctor-gimme-the-news-370325.html
Thanks so much!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good morning girls,

Does anyone know the name of this style of Quinn?
It's approx 16 x 10.

I have this exact color in the Quinn Med Hobo, so am going to sell that one and use this one with my laptop. Just wanted to know the style name.

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=170270982344


----------



## thithi

dizzywizzy said:


> Good morning girls,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this style of Quinn?
> It's approx 16 x 10.
> 
> I have this exact color in the Quinn Med Hobo, so am going to sell that one and use this one with my laptop. Just wanted to know the style name.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=170270982344


This is referred to as the "New Tote."


----------



## dizzywizzy

thithi said:


> This is referred to as the "New Tote."


 
Awesome, thanks!


----------



## blackonmaroon

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Black-...ryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thank youuuu.


----------



## selmom07

blackonmaroon said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Black-Leather-Jacobs-Tote-Handbag_W0QQitemZ200262675802QQihZ010QQcategoryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thank youuuu.


 
I think this is the Jackie.


----------



## sockmonkey

Or the Maureen?


----------



## Awwgeez

blackonmaroon said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Black-Leather-Jacobs-Tote-Handbag_W0QQitemZ200262675802QQihZ010QQcategoryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Thank youuuu.


 

i think its the jackie too, lots of them at saks right now


----------



## dizzywizzy

sockmonkey said:


> Or the Maureen?


 
I'm voting for the Maureen as well, if you go online, the Jackie is only 10" tall, while the Maureen is closer to 15" as the listing is.

Here's a link to the pic of the Maureen
http://site.mawebcenters.com/ckcollection/_images//MJmaureen.JPG

Here's a link to the pic of the Jackie
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2959325...palais+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ You guys are awesome!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Luv n bags

Anybody know the name of this bag?  TIA!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi, it's the Quinn Medium Hobo, from 2004. I have the exact purse in Olive and love it! Very comfortable to wear and not too small.



quote=tigertrixie;8308500]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anybody know the name of this bag? TIA![/quote]


----------



## Luv n bags

dizzywizzy said:


> Hi, it's the Quinn Medium Hobo, from 2004. I have the exact purse in Olive and love it! Very comfortable to wear and not too small.
> 
> 
> 
> quote=tigertrixie;8308500]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know the name of this bag? TIA!


[/quote]

Thank you!!!!  Now I can do some research on it!


----------



## shopaphilia

Does anyone know the name of this lil hobo?


----------



## thithi

^ That's the Katie bag in Emerald.


----------



## shopaphilia

thithi said:


> ^ That's the Katie bag in Emerald.



Thanks thithi! After a looooot of convincing, my DH got this for me! I'm soo excited! He even created a secret eBay account to try to surprise me!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Correction: This must be the Large Quinn Hobo. I checked the listing and the measurements they have are 13 L x 10 H. My medium Hobo is approx 11 L (at bottom) x 9 H. (Either that or the listing has the incorrect measurements 




dizzywizzy said:


> Hi, it's the Quinn Medium Hobo, from 2004. I have the exact purse in Olive and love it! Very comfortable to wear and not too small.
> 
> 
> 
> quote=tigertrixie;8308500]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know the name of this bag? TIA!


[/quote]


----------



## thithi

shopaphilia said:


> Thanks thithi! After a looooot of convincing, my DH got this for me! I'm soo excited! He even created a secret eBay account to try to surprise me!


Congrats!!


----------



## shopaphilia

thithi said:


> Congrats!!



Thanks!


----------



## nicolj

thithi- interesting, I didn't know it was called Katie..I have the same bag in rose quartz and the tag just said "Pouchette"... thx...


----------



## thithi

^ Hm... I've seen other pfers refer to it as the Katie before.  I know there is a similar shaped bag from the turnlock line that is named the Katie as well, so perhaps the name carried over?  If you check the colors reference thread and search for katie, you'll see what I mean - it was referenced to be available in tomatoe and emerald, which are not turnlock colors but instead soft calf leather colors.


----------



## forenfinal

I have had both styles.  Katie was on my tag for the Emerald (Jade) Turnlock style (forgot I had this style in Dk Berry too) and Small Pouchette was on my tag for the Tomatoe Pushlock style.    They are both so similar I think like thithi suggested the name carried over.


----------



## Salma24

Help! 
Anyone know what the name of this bag is?
I love the longer double messenger straps.
I got one in each color!
I think its several years old...anyone?


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Ohhh I can't wait to find out!  Those straps really are nice.


----------



## jun3machina

it's the wham bag from MBMJ salma


----------



## jun3machina

can anyone ID what year this color is from??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200261868874

i've seen the all black icey, but it looks like this has dark grey contrast stiching...purty!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

jun3machina said:


> it's the wham bag from MBMJ salma



Hahaa what an awesome name.


----------



## thithi

jun3machina said:


> can anyone ID what year this color is from??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200261868874
> 
> i've seen the all black icey, but it looks like this has dark grey contrast stiching...purty!!


I believe this this is the Spring 07 release... brown canvas and grey contrast stitching match what I've seen.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I was thinking Resort 06 Thithi.  This is the same color lining/stitching on my Banana Hobo I recently sold.  I checked my pics of the serial tag to confirm.


----------



## thithi

^ You're probably right... it's hard to tell between the two... resort had a brown lining interior and spring had the army green/brown lining... I can never tell for certain which match.  Both releases had grey contrast stitching though.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Aahh, I see.  Those do sound awfully similar.  Was there a Quilted MP in both seasons too?


----------



## thithi

What I have on file....  first two are resort 06 and the last three are spring 07.  The flash always makes colors look wonky to me. ush: I'm guessing there had to be a resort 06 release of the MP.  I'd be surprised if there wasn't.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Well, if it also helps, here are pics of the lining/serial tag from my Resort 06 Banana Hobo.


----------



## thithi

^ LOL... looks brown to me!  So perhaps it is indeed resort 06, although for the life of me, I can't find any reference to a Topaz or White Chiffon quilted MP, much less a black quilted MP from resort 06.  Oy vey.... 

we're nuts, obsessing over the release of a MP.  LOL.... the easiest thing to do would be to ask for pics, but I have a feeling this seller doesn't usually provide extra pics.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^LOL, I know.  That's what happens when I stay up this late. ush:


----------



## thithi

^ LOL me too... I should probably hit the sack!


----------



## sockmonkey

Don't know if this helps but I have a black quilted multipocket with grey stitching and army green interior and it's from S07.


----------



## gooddog

I need help! Any thoughts on this color name? Its a very warm tan and the interior is baby blue not aqua. I've seen several bags in this color on the forum and I even had it in a sofia before but I cant figure out the name of the color.
Thanks!


----------



## Dawn

goodog - i think it is butterscotch...
here's one from the ref library (from TheGirlGotSoul):






Here's banana - i think it's too light to be that Stella's color...
(pic from mslgrrl):


----------



## gooddog

Dawn said:


> goodog - i think it is butterscotch...
> here's one from the ref library (from TheGirlGotSoul):
> 
> 
> Here's banana - i think it's too light to be that Stella's color...



Hmm I think you may be right except I thought butterscotch had a yellow lining. I had a  banana hobo too and that was much much lighter and more yellow than the stella color.


----------



## Awwgeez

Is this spearmint?


----------



## blackonmaroon




----------



## blackonmaroon

And this one, please!  Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl24

Barmakianbags said:


> Is this spearmint?


 
It sure is!


----------



## Cheryl24

blackonmaroon said:


> And this one, please! Thanks!


 
This one is just called Small Hobo from Spring 06.  There was also a larger version but this definitely looks like the smaller version.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Thanks, Cheryl!  I should've guessed.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^You're welcome!!

As for this bag, check out this post. It's just called Mini Satchel from Spring 04.

#*5* 




blackonmaroon said:


>


----------



## JAP4life

^ Damn girl, you're just brilliant! LOL


----------



## blackonmaroon

I know!  She's on a roll!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^LOL!  You two are funny.   Glad I could help!


----------



## JAP4life

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^LOL!  You two are funny.   Glad I could help!


----------



## blackonmaroon

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&item=280148050166

Does anyone know how pink vs. taupe this bag is?  I'd love to know exactly what "Walnut" is....more pink or more light brown.  Thanks!!


----------



## thithi

blackonmaroon said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&item=280148050166
> 
> Does anyone know how pink vs. taupe this bag is?  I'd love to know exactly what "Walnut" is....more pink or more light brown.  Thanks!!


i don't think it's pink at all, but more like a light brown, cafe au lait color.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Awesome.  Thanks, thithi!


----------



## Dawn

gooddog said:


> Hmm I think you may be right except I thought butterscotch had a yellow lining. I had a banana hobo too and that was much much lighter and more yellow than the stella color.



hmmm well hopefully someone will know for sure. MJ Mystery!!!!


----------



## rnp1987

can anyone help me with the color on this blake?? Is it caramel? It has maroon suede lining.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220293467316


----------



## blackonmaroon

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pink-Pushlock-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-Leather_W0QQitemZ290267835790QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290267835790&_trkparms=39%3A2|66%3A4|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thank you!


----------



## blackonmaroon

And is this one called anything else besides tote?
Thank you again!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BRO...39:2|66:4|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## thithi

blackonmaroon said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Pink-Pushlock-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-Leather_W0QQitemZ290267835790QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290267835790&_trkparms=39%3A2|66%3A4|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thank you!


This is the Olivia in Dusty Rose.


----------



## thithi

rnp1987 said:


> can anyone help me with the color on this blake?? Is it caramel? It has maroon suede lining.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220293467316


It's not bark, and I don't think it's caramel either....I'm not sure what color this is.


----------



## thithi

blackonmaroon said:


> And is this one called anything else besides tote?
> Thank you again!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BROWN-LEATHER-TOTE-BAG-A-MUST-FOR-FALL_W0QQitemZ390001956013QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item390001956013&_trkparms=39%3A2|66%3A4|65%3A10|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


I think we've always referred to it on the board as a Pocket Tote... no special name that I'm aware of.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Thanks, thithi!  You're wonderful.


----------



## forenfinal

rnp1987 said:


> can anyone help me with the color on this blake?? Is it caramel? It has maroon suede lining. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220293467316


 


> It's not bark, and I don't think it's caramel either....I'm not sure what color this is.


 
I think this bag is a victim of really bad lighting... 


I am thinking that is Washed Rose.  Light cream looking topstiching with the burgandy/maroon suede interior.


----------



## thithi

^ You could be right with that one!!  I hope that it is.


----------



## rnp1987

Is that still a brown bag? Because the seller definitely said it was brown... I'd be really upset if a rose-like color got delivered!! any other help/opinions?

nevermind I just looked at the reference library... I'm liking that color!!! Opinions on washed rose?


----------



## SarahP

Name it please!!! (so I can stop calling it "Mysterious double strapped Kate"


----------



## jun3machina

^ did you win it??


----------



## SarahP

^yup!  Now I just need to know it's name!


----------



## blackonmaroon

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:2|240:1318

Is this really called the Lou?  If so, what's the difference between the Lou vs. the Capra?  Merci!


----------



## SarahP

^that's the lou (the larger lou).  The capra is different, I belive...b/c it has tortishell resin links in it's chain strap


----------



## mangojasmine

what color is this bag?! i've searched everywhere in the ref. threads and found this post for a devon with same color lining if that helps. it's not custard b/c it has wrong color interior. here is the ebay link










EDIT: Thanks flugangst. It's HONEY.


----------



## flugangst

mangojasmine said:


> what color is this bag?! i've searched everywhere in the ref. threads and found this post for a devon with same color lining if that helps. it's not custard b/c it has wrong color interior. here is the ebay link



I answered your post in the authentic deals thread - I think it's honey.  Here are some ref. library pics:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...bs-leather-variations-23821-2.html#post815656

The devon pre-dates the blake by several years (I think the blake came out in fall 2004), so I don't think the official color name would be the same.

(I'm kind of a yellow MJ expert after spending hours trying to figure out what the heck my venetia was!)


----------



## Salma24

Can anyone name this bag?


----------



## jun3machina

it's an early MBMJ...before the faridah and hobos....i think around the time he came out with the schooly bags and field bags....


----------



## Ghost55

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

What color is this?


----------



## baglover1973

Salma24 said:


> Can anyone name this bag?



I believe this is a softy faridah..early MBMJ


----------



## jun3machina

Ghost55 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-JACOBS-STAM-LEATHER-CAMEL-LEATHER-BAG_W0QQitemZ360100804708QQihZ023QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> What color is this?


 of the colors it could be:
*cashew~ my best bet
*almond~ believe this is a 2006 color, this brown twill lining so a NO
*cola~ not dark enough
*saddle brown~ nope
*putty~ should have suede lining because i believe it was resort 06
*taupe~nope
*mouse~ dont think so....


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I'm thinking it's Cashew too.


----------



## fettfleck

Doesn't it says camel in the listing? I would have thought that cashew is a little bit lighter?


----------



## Ghost55

jun3machina said:


> of the colors it could be:
> *cashew~ my best bet
> *almond~ believe this is a 2006 color, this brown twill lining so a NO
> *cola~ not dark enough
> *saddle brown~ nope
> *putty~ should have suede lining because i believe it was resort 06
> *taupe~nope
> *mouse~ dont think so....


 

It must be cashew~ It is definitely not Putty, cola, saddle brown, mouse, taupe. Thanks Jun!


----------



## Ingrid_R

You don't need to help me, found it=)


----------



## jun3machina

fettfleck said:


> Doesn't it says camel in the listing? I would have thought that cashew is a little bit lighter?


 yes, but camel wasn't an official color. i think ghost is looking for putty, which i am almost certain has blue suede lining...nd im pretty sure this is cashew. if you can request a serial tag pic or get the numbers, it would tell us the season too. but im pretty sure 06 had brown twill lining and 07 that greyish taupe lining...


----------



## Ghost55

jun3machina said:


> yes, but camel wasn't an official color. i think ghost is looking for putty, which i am almost certain has blue suede lining...nd im pretty sure this is cashew. if you can request a serial tag pic or get the numbers, it would tell us the season too. but im pretty sure 06 had brown twill lining and 07 that greyish taupe lining...


 

^^ I have the pics of the serial tag and know what seson, look at my thread in the main part. I'll add more pics too. Thanks babe!
You are right, Putty has the blue suede lining.


----------



## jun3machina

stam colors, courtesy of wen84:
Fall 05(All available in Nappa and Icy leather): Black, Pearl, Bordeaux, Violet, Petrol, Taupe, Gold
Resort 05: Black, White
Spring 06: Black, Ivory, Putty, Blush (patent), Chalk (patent), Cola (patent)
Fall 06: Black, Ivory, Bronze(mouflon), Camel, Cashew, Mouse, Chestnut, Whiskey
Resort 06: Black, White Chiffon, Topaz, Almond, Saddle Brown
Spring 07: Black, Ivory, Brown, Green, Blue, Natural, Light Gray(patent, NAP exclusive)
Fall 07: Black, Ivory, Cognac, Grey, Berry, Teal
Resort 07: Ivory, Truffle, Black, Stone, Milk, Yellow, Olive


----------



## jun3machina

Ghost55 said:


> ^^ I have the pics of the serial tag and know what seson, look at my thread in the main part. I'll add more pics too. Thanks babe!
> You are right, Putty has the blue suede lining.



here's a thread with lots of putty pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/yay-my-very-first-mj-bag-here-mj-183573.html


----------



## blackonmaroon

Thank you!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^For some reason, I can't see the pic blackonmaroon.  Can you attach it instead?


----------



## blackonmaroon

Sorry!  I hope this works:


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I see it now - thanks!  That's the Diane bag.  Let me see if I can find more info on it...


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Check out this post:  #*36*


----------



## blackonmaroon

Thank you so much!


----------



## blackonmaroon

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^I see it now - thanks!  That's the Diane bag.  Let me see if I can find more info on it...



If the picture I posted is of the Diane, what's this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Bla...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:2|240:1318


----------



## Cheryl24

^^That one's actually called the *Dianee.*  Two E's and from a more recent season - Resort 06.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Here's info on that one:  #*30*


----------



## blackonmaroon

You're such a wealth of information, luvpurses!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^You're very welcome!  Glad I could help!


----------



## blackonmaroon

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs...9719284QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

I'm confused since this doesn't look like Coach Superfan's....


----------



## blivlien

Does anyone know what this one's called? It kinda looks like it comes from the Alfred line, but there's no leather lining...


----------



## Cheryl24

^^That's the Soft Box Flap Bag and yes, it's from the same family as the Alfred.  Not all the bags from that family have a leather lining.  I believe the leather lining was an exclusive for some of the department stores and the boutique. 

Here's a post with more info:  #*82*


----------



## Cheryl24

blackonmaroon said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Bal-Harbour-Lou-Leather-Hobo-Black_W0QQitemZ170199719284QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> I'm confused since this doesn't look like Coach Superfan's....


 
That one is apparently just called the Bal Harbour.  Drop the Lou part.  Here's the info from the Resort 06 reference thread:   #*48*


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ How confusing!  First the whole Diane/Diana/Dianee thing, and now the Patchwork Lou, the Little Lou, the Bal Harbour Lou....

Thanks for bringing some clarity to my insanity, luvpurses!  You've sure been helping me out a lot lately.  :urock:


----------



## Cheryl24

^^LOL, I know what you mean!  The Bal Harbour family especially has always confused me.  But if you look early on in the reference thread, bag.lover called that bag the Lou but later corrected herself and just called it the Bal Harbour.  That certainly matches the tags in that listing so it makes sense.


----------



## blivlien

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^That's the Soft Box Flap Bag and yes, it's from the same family as the Alfred. Not all the bags from that family have a leather lining. I believe the leather lining was an exclusive for some of the department stores and the boutique.
> 
> Here's a post with more info: #*82*


 
Thanks Cheryl


----------



## sweetart

Can anyone tell me the official color of this bag is? it's from fall 06 so i'm guess it might be cashew or camel? TIA!


----------



## sweetart

^ oops! 

Can anyone tell me what the official color of this bag is? it's from fall 06 so i'm guessing it might be cashew or camel? TIA!


----------



## mangojasmine

who can tell me the official color of this bag? The serial is [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"R05 197"[/FONT] Cream suede lining.












is it Denim, Midnight Blue, Bright Blue...?

It was suggested it might be Denim, but these Denims look different to me...

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/clo/898356368.html

and so are these-
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-17675-167.html#post1232649

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-17675-1505.html#post5983935


----------



## thithi

sweetart said:


> ^ oops!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the official color of this bag is? it's from fall 06 so i'm guessing it might be cashew or camel? TIA!


Looks like cashew to me.


----------



## thithi

mangojasmine said:


> who can tell me the official color of this bag? The serial is [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"R05 197"[/FONT] Cream suede lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it Denim, Midnight Blue, Bright Blue...?
> 
> It was suggested it might be Denim, but these Denims look different to me...
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/clo/898356368.html
> 
> and so are these-
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-17675-167.html#post1232649
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-17675-1505.html#post5983935


You'd have to ask the seller to read what is on the serial tag.. that's the only way to know what season it was released.


----------



## tuffcookie

sweetart said:


> Can anyone tell me the official color of this bag is? it's from fall 06 so i'm guess it might be cashew or camel? TIA!



this is an adorable "carry-all" tote! are you going for it?


----------



## sweetart

^ Hey J! I have this already plus a black one.


----------



## yes.please

i looove this tote!!! did you just buy this off ebay- if so, i think i may have bid against you! congrats!



sweetart said:


> ^ Hey J! I have this already plus a black one.


----------



## tadpolenyc

sweetart said:


> Can anyone tell me the official color of this bag is? it's from fall 06 so i'm guess it might be cashew or camel? TIA!


 
is it cashew? for some reason that was the first name that popped into my mind.


----------



## sweetart

yes.please said:


> i looove this tote!!! did you just buy this off ebay- if so, i think i may have bid against you! congrats!



yeah, that was me! sorry! 

I bought a black one when i saw it pop up with a BIN but I really liked the color of this too and figured i'd could choose between them when they came in. 

It's holds a ton, the shoulder drop is perfect and who doesn't love little pushlocks? 

ETA: Tad, thithi thinks it's cashew too


----------



## gypsybiker59

does anyone have this bag?  theres one on *bay, and I freaking love it!


----------



## mangojasmine

thithi said:


> You'd have to ask the seller to read what is on the serial tag.. that's the only way to know what season it was released.



i asked him and he said "R05 197" so that is not a complete serial?


----------



## tadpolenyc

mangojasmine said:


> i asked him and he said "R05 197" so that is not a complete serial?


 
that means it's from resort 05, but i'm not sure what color it is.


----------



## Melly

mangojasmine said:


> i asked him and he said "R05 197" so that is not a complete serial?


 
If the bag is from Resort 2005 then I believe the color is Denim.  The seller must have used the Vivid setting on their camera to get the color to be so bright.  Here is a Denim Daria:







If you are interested in pursuing this bag I would request clear pictures of the zipper head and serial tag.


----------



## yes.please

aw thanks- ha but dont worry- that let me get my new dianee!



sweetart said:


> yeah, that was me! sorry!
> 
> I bought a black one when i saw it pop up with a BIN but I really liked the color of this too and figured i'd could choose between them when they came in.
> 
> It's holds a ton, the shoulder drop is perfect and who doesn't love little pushlocks?
> 
> ETA: Tad, thithi thinks it's cashew too


----------



## latinjewel77

Hello,

I bought this marc jacobs tote bag several years ago and am trying to sell it but don't know the name or the collection season. Can anyone help me here or point me in the right direction?
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Starlett89

Does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks!


----------



## flugangst

Starlett89 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks!



I believe it's the Guinevere.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^   Yep, it's the Guinevere.


----------



## Starlett89

Thanks flugangst and blackonmaroon!


----------



## anteaterquaker

sweetart said:


> Can anyone tell me the official color of this bag is? it's from fall 06 so i'm guess it might be cashew or camel? TIA!


 
this bag is adorable, what is that called, please, anyone, does anyone know what is the dimensions?
thanks


----------



## shopaphilia

anteaterquaker said:


> this bag is adorable, what is that called, please, anyone, does anyone know what is the dimensions?
> thanks



Check in with sweetart - her thread is here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/drumroll-please-379391.html


----------



## mangojasmine

tnx for the help. i'll post if i figure it out!



Melly said:


> If the bag is from Resort 2005 then I believe the color is Denim.  The seller must have used the Vivid setting on their camera to get the color to be so bright.  Here is a Denim Daria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested in pursuing this bag I would request clear pictures of the zipper head and serial tag.


----------



## Luv n bags

Can anyone help me with the name of this bag?  TIA!


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Can anyone help me with the name of this bag? TIA!








Thanks, Thi Thi..


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Did you get that bag tigertrixie?  I saw it for like 15 seconds on Ebay.  LOL  I thought the color was gorgeous!


----------



## Luv n bags

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^Did you get that bag tigertrixie? I saw it for like 15 seconds on Ebay.  LOL I thought the color was gorgeous!


 
Yes I did, but I think it was listed since last night - there were at least 32 people who viewed it...I hope its nice IRL...


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Congrats!  I hope it's just as pretty IRL as well!


----------



## Luv n bags

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^Congrats! I hope it's just as pretty IRL as well!


 
I will post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

tigertrixie said:


> Yes I did, but I think it was listed since last night - there were at least 32 people who viewed it...I hope its nice IRL...


 
Congrats! I was sooo close to buying it late last night!


----------



## jun3machina

i saw that purple bag too


----------



## jun3machina

i cant remember what this bag i called exactly...
it's MBMJ...violet or sylvie line...
anyone know more?

i found this, but it has a knot strap and i believe it's a later style
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod27030121


----------



## moodysmom10

would you ladies please tell me the name of this bag? i'm confused because the mercer peet totes only have one zipper and i did a search for the mercer e/w bag and it only had one zipper also 



tia!


----------



## Ghost55

tigertrixie said:


> Yes I did, but I think it was listed since last night - there were at least 32 people who viewed it...I hope its nice IRL...


 

Congrats Tiger...that is a great color!!!


----------



## sockmonkey

moodysmom10 said:


> would you ladies please tell me the name of this bag? i'm confused because the mercer peet totes only have one zipper and i did a search for the mercer e/w bag and it only had one zipper also
> View attachment 587016
> 
> 
> tia!



I think this is a Parker. HTH


----------



## blackonmaroon

The zippered part looks different from an Elise.....also, how much do these go for?


----------



## jun3machina

^ looks like a frame satchel, i believe these go for anywhere between $150-499 depending on the color combo.


----------



## jun3machina

sockmonkey said:


> I think this is a Parker. HTH


 i agree


----------



## blackonmaroon

jun3machina said:


> ^ looks like a frame satchel, i believe these go for anywhere between $150-499 depending on the color combo.



Thanks for the info, June!


----------



## jun3machina

sure thing! i think if you do a search in the main forum or reference thread, there will be more info and modeling pics, etc.


----------



## moodysmom10

sockmonkey said:


> I think this is a Parker. HTH


 
thanks! so was its "full name"... a mercer parker tote?


----------



## Amarante

Hey, does anyone here watch _Sons Of Anarchy_ on the FX channel? Is Gemma carrying a Palais Royale Flat Clutch? I though I saw the MJ patch but it also kind of looks like it has decorative buckle on the side or something...it's probably just something from Target...boy would that be embarrassing. Oh well, I just wondered if anyone had noticed. I might need a Flat Clutch, I mean the real one!


----------



## tadpolenyc

moodysmom10 said:


> thanks! so was its "full name"... a mercer parker tote?


----------



## jun3machina

jun3machina said:


> i cant remember what this bag i called exactly...
> it's MBMJ...violet or sylvie line...
> anyone know more?
> 
> i found this, but it has a knot strap and i believe it's a later style
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod27030121


lil bump


----------



## Karenada

Hi,
There new to this forum, i created a thread earlier in the main MJ forum. Got information from a kidn tpfer (chipmunkvoice) but would like to know a little more about this bag. Such as Name, colour, Size, price and if there is a chance it could be still avaliable and any websites online that sale this gorgeous bag.TIA to anyone who can help.


----------



## moodysmom10

tadpolenyc said:


>


 
thanks tad


----------



## telicious

jun3machina said:


> i cant remember what this bag i called exactly...
> it's MBMJ...violet or sylvie line...
> anyone know more?
> 
> i found this, but it has a knot strap and i believe it's a later style
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod27030121


 
I'm afraid I don't know the exact name either. I think it was released 2005 or even earlier. It does resemble the Sylvie. The NM link you provided is the Sylvie style that is one season earlier than the Sylvie with the conical shaped studs. 

The photo of the bag you posted seems like it's a season or two earlier than the NM bag. 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## telicious

Kitty2sweet said:


> Hi,
> There new to this forum, i created a thread earlier in the main MJ forum. Got information from a kidn tpfer (chipmunkvoice) but would like to know a little more about this bag. Such as Name, colour, Size, price and if there is a chance it could be still avaliable and any websites online that sale this gorgeous bag.TIA to anyone who can help.


 
This is the Dr. Q Shorty as chipmunk mentioned. The color you posted in called Dark Portabello. Not sure about the size, but the retail price was somewhere around $448-$478. I believe it's still in stores now, so it shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## jun3machina

telicious said:


> I'm afraid I don't know the exact name either. I think it was released 2005 or even earlier. It does resemble the Sylvie. The NM link you provided is the Sylvie style that is one season earlier than the Sylvie with the conical shaped studs.
> 
> The photo of the bag you posted seems like it's a season or two earlier than the NM bag.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


 thanks so much hon!! i was thinking it was the earlier style too, it's what i was hoping for actually...and 2005 sounds right thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

can anyone ID this color? cant figure out if it's cherryblossom, petunia, or berry


----------



## JAP4life

jun3machina said:


> can anyone ID this color? cant figure out if it's cherryblossom, petunia, or berry




Gosh, so many pinks it's hard to tell! This looks like berry to me though.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks JAP.


----------



## jun3machina

can anyone id this wallet??


----------



## gypsybiker59

Can anyone ID this bag?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## methcat

thanks!


----------



## Luna

gypsybiker59 said:


> Can anyone ID this bag?  Thanks in advance!




Bal harbor?

but it looks small... or off.. I dunno.


----------



## Cheryl24

jun3machina said:


> can anyone ID this color? cant figure out if it's cherryblossom, petunia, or berry


 
Since the lining is not suede, I'm pretty sure that's actually Geranium.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks luv!

gyspy~ i swear were bag twins or something crazy. i have had that on my watch list from day 1. im pretty sure it's the bal harbor satchel...


----------



## gypsybiker59

*Luna* - thanks!

*June* - thanks, and we so are bag twins!


----------



## shopaphilia

Is this something?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-BLA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Miss Grey

Sorry to ask such a stupid question, but what is the navme on this model?







 It is used one or two times, and seller wants about $ 200, and she still has the reciept from shopbop.com as a gurantee. Is this a good price?


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ I _believe_ that it's the MbMJ Sondra.  If it is, it probably went for about $400 in stores, so I would consider it a good deal if it's in as good condition as the seller claims.


----------



## Miss Grey

Wow, thanks! Will have too find better pictures, then, before I decide


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ I've tried it on in stores, and I really really like it!  It's the perfect size for me (I'm 5'4") - on the smaller size as opposed to being huge.  I'd say a bit smaller than the Mini Quinn, and the zippered compartment instead of having to undo a turnlock is really convenient - not to mention that shoulder strap!


----------



## shopaphilia

I think the Sondra might be a newer model.

Looks to me like the bag you have pictured is the same as this one that I bought/returned this to Zappos last December on sale for $278.95 so I would say this is a Fall 07 color/style.






Zappos called it the Totally Turnlock Satchel in Camo. It did not come with a shoulder strap, and the drop was a little too tight esp. combined with the really round shape of this bag.


----------



## gooddog

Anyone know the name of this mbmj bag?




​


----------



## jun3machina

the MBMJ eyelet hobo? i think it's from the same line as the one i just got.


----------



## gooddog

jun3machina said:


> the MBMJ eyelet hobo? i think it's from the same line as the one i just got.



Thanks! Its cute


----------



## jun3machina

^ did you get it? there was this neat greenish colored one in that style on ebay just the other week...


----------



## gooddog

jun3machina said:


> ^ did you get it? there was this neat greenish colored one in that style on ebay just the other week...



Not yet, I emailed the seller but they havent responded yet.


----------



## jun3machina

good luck! it's a cute style!


----------



## PennyLane

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170264172049

Hi What is this bag called? TIA


----------



## teresarenee

Hello,

Can someone tell me the name of this bag, season, and what it would have retailed for?  TIA Teresa


----------



## mjaddiction1

I believe this is a chili colored zip bowler that retailed for $1095 plus tax. I hope this helps, from fall of 2006.


----------



## blackonmaroon

TIA!


----------



## nessahhh

hey can anyone tell me what the colour name is for this?
thanksssss!


----------



## cherylmeadows2

nessahhh said:


> hey can anyone tell me what the colour name is for this?
> thanksssss!


 
Looks the same as mine, which is Cocoa.


----------



## thithi

blackonmaroon said:


> TIA!


Looks like the Ava in Fleshtone to me.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Merci, thithi!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I purchased this from ebay. Seller called the color "Cherry Blossom" Is that correct? Does anyone know the season it is from? It has suede lining. TIA


----------



## Dawn

^i don't see the pic?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Try it again! I purchased this from eBay. Seller called the color "Cherry Blossom" Is that correct? Does anyone know the season it is from? It has suede lining. TIA


----------



## jun3machina

can you link the auction? i still cant see a pic..


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ush: I'm sorry, I'm having picture problems!

I hope the link works!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130264169801&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003


----------



## thithi

^ The seller is correct, the color is Cherry Blossom from Spring 04.


----------



## blivlien

Hi all,

What's this bag? And does anyone know how heavy it is? Does anyone have modelling pics?





TIA!


----------



## Melly

^That is the Bal Harbour Satchel in black from Resort 2006.


----------



## blivlien

Thanks Melly


----------



## IrishMommy2four

Can someone please tell me the name of this mystery bag?  I'd like to list it on Ebay, but have no idea what to call it!!!
Thanks girlies!


----------



## Cheryl24

Anyone know the official color name of this two-tone Guinevere I purchased on Ebay recently?  Thithi thinks it might be Indigo.  I've emailed Diego but I'm sure he's swamped with more pressing repair issues and hasn't had a chance to get back to me yet.  

It's teal with navy trim and the lining is Fuchsia pink suede.  The serial tag says it's from the Fall 05 collection.


----------



## tuffcookie

nessahhh said:


> hey can anyone tell me what the colour name is for this?
> thanksssss!



what about cognac? the stitching on this blake looks yellow to me - the same as the lining of the cognac colored mj's i've seen. i could be wrong though...


----------



## thithi

luvpurses24 said:


> Anyone know the official color name of this two-tone Guinevere I purchased on Ebay recently?  Thithi thinks it might be Indigo.  I've emailed Diego but I'm sure he's swamped with more pressing repair issues and hasn't had a chance to get back to me yet.
> 
> It's teal with navy trim and the lining is Fuchsia pink suede.  The serial tag says it's from the Fall 05 collection.


Oh!!  For some reason I thought you had the darker blue/purple colored Guinevere.  This is definitely the Aquamarine color.


----------



## AbbytheBT

luvpurses24 said:


> Anyone know the official color name of this two-tone Guinevere I purchased on Ebay recently? says it's from the Fall 05 collection.


I don't know the color name but I did want to comment on how purty of a bag it is!! - Is it the larger tote size like Christy Brinkley was carrying around this past summer? -- I just love these classics!


----------



## Cheryl24

thithi said:


> Oh!!  For some reason I thought you had the darker blue/purple colored Guinevere.  This is definitely the Aquamarine color.



LOL!  I should have just emailed you pics to begin with!  Thanks so much Thithi!!!

*Abby* - I believe this is the medium size.  I've seen a smaller size and it's definitely not as big as the version Christie Brinkley had.  This one is like the Goldilocks size.   Thanks for your sweet compliments!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

IrishMommy2four said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of this mystery bag? I'd like to list it on Ebay, but have no idea what to call it!!!
> Thanks girlies!


 
I don't think anyone knows the name for this one. I have the same bag and was trying to find that answer myself. I just call it E/W hobo!


----------



## jun3machina

^ PM dawn, i think she knows


----------



## Bagsluver




----------



## dizzywizzy

Hello girls,

Does anyone know the season/year for the Maroon small calf leather MP?
Has red suede lining and silver hardware.


TIA!!!


----------



## Cheryl24

*^^dizzywizzy* - Maroon is from the Fall 04 season.


----------



## dizzywizzy

luvpurses24 said:


> *^^dizzywizzy* - Maroon is from the Fall 04 season.


 

Great, thank you!!!


----------



## suprechic99

Bagsluver said:


>



That's the MBMJ Airliner clutch in brown jacquard, right? LC was seen carrying her foam colored one in millions of pap pics and it started a frenzy. It's quite a big clutch, too.


----------



## Bagsluver

suprechic99 said:


> That's the MBMJ Airliner clutch in brown jacquard, right? LC was seen carrying her foam colored one in millions of pap pics and it started a frenzy. It's quite a big clutch, too.


Thanks a mil.


----------



## devinesgirl2004

Hey Girls! I came across this quilted zip clutch in the most gorgeous blue I've ever seen....but I have no idea what the color is?? I would love to know its exact name and season so I can try to find it at the boutique  Thanks so much!


----------



## fettfleck

Someone ever seen this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magnifique-bag-M...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## smooches

fettfleck said:


> Someone ever seen this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Magnifique-bag-Marc-Jacobs_W0QQitemZ170281239319QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item170281239319&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318



Wow that is a stumper, I have never seen that bag before, I'm not even sure what line it's from.


----------



## Cheryl24

devinesgirl2004 said:


> Hey Girls! I came across this quilted zip clutch in the most gorgeous blue I've ever seen....but I have no idea what the color is?? I would love to know its exact name and season so I can try to find it at the boutique  Thanks so much!



I'm pretty sure the official color name is just "Blue."  It's from the S/S 07 season.  See this post:   			#*361*


----------



## devinesgirl2004

Thanks so much! I'm officially on the hunt!!



luvpurses24 said:


> I'm pretty sure the official color name is just "Blue." It's from the S/S 07 season. See this post:             #*361*


----------



## thithi

fettfleck said:


> Someone ever seen this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Magnifique-bag-Marc-Jacobs_W0QQitemZ170281239319QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item170281239319&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


It appears fake to me.... something not right with the lining and nameplate.


----------



## Dawn

i agree thithi - it looks really off.


----------



## fettfleck

thithi said:


> It appears fake to me.... something not right with the lining and nameplate.



Hm, as you mentioned it, you're right. It really looks off...


----------



## iluvmybags

does anyone know what bag that is in the lower right corner?  it looks like its the same color as the Sky (blue) flat case, but it looks quilted --


----------



## MittenedThings

Can anyone tell me the color of this MBMJ Lovely Clutch?
The pics are originally from eluxury [link here]


----------



## Luv n bags

MittenedThings said:


> Can anyone tell me the color of this MBMJ Lovely Clutch?
> The pics are originally from eluxury [link here]


 
Looks like Twig....


----------



## tadpolenyc

iluvmybags said:


> does anyone know what bag that is in the lower right corner?  it looks like its the same color as the Sky (blue) flat case, but it looks quilted --



it's the jerzee flat case. i don't know that this was available in light blue. might just be the lighting/camera flash.


----------



## MittenedThings

tigertrixie said:


> Looks like Twig....



Thanks for the response!  Mine seems a bit more gray than twig though.  Did the MBMJ lovely clutch come in Stone perhaps? (my google skills are failing me).


----------



## nycbagobsessed

Hi everyone, I just ordered a sale MJ bag from Saks but I don't know what style it is...my SA said it's a suede square with an adjustable strap and a Marc Jacobs "emblem"???


----------



## Wilmie

Can anyone tell me the name, season & color of this??
Thanks in advance!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370118123112


----------



## iluvmybags

thanks tad -- I thought it was the Handy or something similar (it looks smaller, but probably becuz the bottom's cut off) -- I wish I could find something other than the flat case in that shade of blue


----------



## tadpolenyc

nycbagobsessed said:


> Hi everyone, I just ordered a sale MJ bag from Saks but I don't know what style it is...my SA said it's a suede square with an adjustable strap and a Marc Jacobs "emblem"???



sounds like a flower suede bag? i know there were a lot of those available during the sale. that's the only suede style i can think of. the flower detail has marc jacobs etched onto the bar portion. that might've been what your sa meant by emblem.


----------



## mangojasmine

Wilmie said:


> Can anyone tell me the name, season & color of this??
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370118123112




I have seen tags for the clutch version of this bag and they say "Bright Blue" I wish I knew what season this is from as well, b/c other Blue and Black variations of this bag keep popping up on ebay.


----------



## nycbagobsessed

tadpolenyc said:


> sounds like a flower suede bag? i know there were a lot of those available during the sale. that's the only suede style i can think of. the flower detail has marc jacobs etched onto the bar portion. that might've been what your sa meant by emblem.




Thanks for helping me identify this bag! What do you guys think of it?  I was confused because I didn't know of a suede MJ bag. Do you think I should keep it?  Thanks!


----------



## vintagepinupgrl

Hey everyone, what bag is this?  The seller is requesting $300 shipped and insured, would you say that's a good deal?  Thank you!


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v18/daniyella/sell020.jpg


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v18/daniyella/?action=view&current=sell034.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v18/daniyella/?action=view&current=IMG_0673.jpg


----------



## thithi

^ That's the Kirsten in Acorn.


----------



## vintagepinupgrl

thithi said:


> ^ That's the Kirsten in Acorn.





Thank you!  Do you happen to know what it originally retailed for and if it did come out in 2004?  As a personal opinion would you say $300 shipped is worth it?


----------



## thithi

^ It was released in Fall 2004. As for the worth, I gave my opinion of that in the other thread.


----------



## blackonmaroon

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rksid=p2759.l1259&item=250334518782&viewitem=

TIA!


----------



## thithi

blackonmaroon said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&salenotsupported=&_trksid=p2759.l1259&item=250334518782&viewitem=
> 
> TIA!


It's the Soft Box Bag in Bordeaux from Fall 06.


----------



## blackonmaroon

thithi said:


> It's the Soft Box Bag in Bordeaux from Fall 06.



Thanks, thithi!  I swear, your brain is like a catalog.


----------



## gypsybiker59

hi guys!  I know this is a venetia, but what color is this called?  I kind of like it!  thanks a bunch


----------



## shopaphilia

Looks like fluo acid yellow, no?

Kate Beckinsale with her fluo stam:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/celebs-and-mj-accessories-15351-131.html#post8105800

elux has the fluo key pouches so you can check the colors:
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11786336


----------



## thithi

gypsybiker59 said:


> hi guys!  I know this is a venetia, but what color is this called?  I kind of like it!  thanks a bunch


Would need to see the lining to be certain, but it's probably grass green.  The fluo Venetias weren't made in this version.  Here's the fluo pink:


----------



## gypsybiker59

thithi said:


> Would need to see the lining to be certain, but it's probably grass green.  The fluo Venetias weren't made in this version.  Here's the fluo pink:




Thithi, thanks! -- the lining looks like beige cloth, heres a photo:


----------



## thithi

^ That's definitely grass green... I've always been amazed how bright and happy this color looks.


----------



## gypsybiker59

thithi, you rock!  thank you so much, do you know what year this bag is from?


----------



## thithi

I'm not sure to be honest, but I'm guessing Spring 2003....


----------



## gypsybiker59

thanks thithi!


----------



## PRully

anyone please help me...what tipe of MJ bag is this?


----------



## alina7

Sorry no idea,but so cute though


----------



## nicolj

hey guys.. what's this little guy called, if it's even authentic MJ? thanks...


----------



## thithi

^ that's the ingrid from resort 06


----------



## blackonmaroon

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-lar...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported

TIA - I'm completely blanking on the name for this bag!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^That's the Diana bag from the Seventies Collection (Fall 07).  The color is elephant.


----------



## blivlien

Does anyone know what bag this is? It looks like the chalk from the Ursula line...


----------



## Dawn

does anyone know what color this is?
it's not sage (according to the ref thread, sage has antique brass or gold hardware).


----------



## thithi

^ Meadow.


----------



## Dawn

thanks thithi!


----------



## jun3machina

blivlien said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? It looks like the chalk from the Ursula line...
> 
> View attachment 621055


i think it's called the 'small pochette' or 'camera bag' or something


----------



## thithi

blivlien said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? It looks like the chalk from the Ursula line...
> 
> View attachment 621055


I missed this one.... it's the Kim bag.


----------



## blivlien

Thanks thithi 

June, yeh it does look like a camera bag!


----------



## nessahhh

hey does anyone know what this is?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/GRAY-LEATHER-MAR...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm loving the studs!


----------



## thithi

nessahhh said:


> hey does anyone know what this is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/GRAY-LEATHER-MARC-JACOBS-COLLECTION-BAG-w-CHAIN_W0QQitemZ120351609166QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I'm loving the studs!


I believe this is the Steel Blondie bag from Fall 06. This particular bag came in two sizes with double handles.  There is also a Tie Tasha but it has no handles.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^That was a rare find!!


----------



## jun3machina

i've found out that this is the "leigh" bag from 2006, but that's just about all i can find on it. does anyone know what it retailed for? if it was a boutique exclusive or not? or any info at all??


----------



## didi

Anyone know then name of this MJ bag?


----------



## thithi

^ That's the Suvi Downtown Classic from Resort 08.... several have been sighted at Nordstrom Rack recently.


----------



## getget

hi i was wondering what style/season this bag is from? i got it about last year from a friend who used to work at MJ..but there are no tags and i've searched everything and can't find anything about it!

it does remind me of the style on the lovely clutch...anything? thanks! It's MBMJ


----------



## mslgrrl

there were tons at nr is brea.  priced at $499


thithi said:


> ^ That's the Suvi Downtown Classic from Resort 08.... several have been sighted at Nordstrom Rack recently.


----------



## blackonmaroon

http://cgi.ebay.com/marc-jacobs-vin...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported

Please and thank you!


----------



## jun3machina

^did you win it? im not sure if it has an official name or not...it's been referred to as a doctors satchel. i believe it's the precursor to the venetia bag...a member on here has one...i wanna say suprechic, but im not sure...

edit* here's a thread on it: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/doctor-doctor-gimme-the-news-370325.html


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Thanks, june!    No, I didn't win it, but if one in better condition comes along....


----------



## Vinyl

I'm looking to identify the green pouch on the bottom!  I'm guessing it's a key pouch, but what's the official name for it?


----------



## jun3machina

i think it might just be a standard supply key pouch


----------



## Vinyl

jun3machina said:


> i think it might just be a standard supply key pouch



Oh!  I didn't know it was actually a line!  Hehe, thank you, silly me.   And I found it on Bluefly, it's actually the Utility key pouch!


----------



## jun3machina

oh good glad you found it...


----------



## Mellcorr

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and would hope any of you MJ gurus can help me look up if such edition of M by MJ bag exists...

My friend bought this "M by MJ" bag from Japan Shibuya's renowned dept store, but when we wanted to look the name and model up none of the mbymj turnlock bag style is close.

We wonder if this is a brand-new put-together conterfeit style in very gd quality calf hide leather, or a limited jap edition that isn't well known out there?

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Dawn

wow, i've never seen that before but i really love it! hopefully telicious will know!


----------



## Mellcorr

Dawn said:


> wow, i've never seen that before but i really love it! hopefully telicious will know!


 
Hi Dawn, thanks for attempting!

Yeah, to give some more information its color is a stone grey color, the photos I took made it seem slightly purple tinted.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i don't know what it is, but it's beautiful! there's no info on the tag? that's odd. you'll definitely need telicious for this one.


----------



## telicious

I have never seen this bag before either, to be honest!
The lining and hardware is from Fall 08. The lining in particular is from the Punk Posh line.

If you can take a look at the black MbMJ tag, it should say the style name and color.

I'll keep looking around and ask around for you. I want to find out myself! The bag looks pretty cool!!


----------



## Mellcorr

Hi tadpolenyc and telicious, 

thanks for all the effort! There isn't a style name on the tag but the style no. (M382028). It should be the Punk Posh Dot, but mine looks different. She is like a crossbred between different styles...mayb she is really not a legitimate child, but I will still luv her.
I figure if I still cannot identify her here then no where else, lol. 

Neways, thanks a bunch for the help!! *smooch*


----------



## dragoncandy

hi ladies, happy new year  .. i was surfing around for cecilia and found this 
http://www.josephstores.com/shoe-item.asp?action=ADD&item=MJC382022&skip=12&viewall=

i am new to MJ and hope someone can help to identify this bag. And appreciate any info on it. Any idea what is the strap drop? Not sure whether i should go ahead to get this. I thought the purple is lovely, i still prefer chain-leather combi for strap though, and definitely still want a purple cecilia 
please help and TIA


----------



## thithi

^ It's from the Spring Street line, but it's not pictured on the MJ website.  Not sure the exact name, but it's not the bowler... I think some of the other girls were trying to figure out the name as well.


----------



## dragoncandy

Thanks *thithi  *i'll search more info and pics of it, a lil worry that strap is too long for me..


----------



## rachieface

I saw the most interesting bag today at NMLC. It looked possibly like a baby Stam and it looked possibly like it was almost gold python? It had pushlocks on the side though but was suede lined. I have never seen or heard of this bag. I'm assuming it's exotic because of the $3000+ price tag. Anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I've seen that bag at my NMLC too.  I think it's called the Python Frame Satchel or something like that from the Fall 06 collection.  Did it look like this?


----------



## rachieface

^^^ that was EXACTLY it, Cheryl. It was such a hybrid of a bag. Rock on for being so quick, sheesh!


----------



## thithi

wow, that is quick!!  i wouldn't have thought of that!


----------



## Dawn

dang cheryl!!!! you never cease to amaze!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^You guys are too funny.  I just remember that bag from my NMLC when I went a few weeks ago.  As soon as rachie started describing it, the light went off in my head!


----------



## SarahP

Mellcorr said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and would hope any of you MJ gurus can help me look up if such edition of M by MJ bag exists...
> 
> My friend bought this "M by MJ" bag from Japan Shibuya's renowned dept store, but when we wanted to look the name and model up none of the mbymj turnlock bag style is close.
> 
> We wonder if this is a brand-new put-together conterfeit style in very gd quality calf hide leather, or a limited jap edition that isn't well known out there?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!!


 
I really hope this gets figured out--this bag is gorgeous and the color is amazing! I totally want one!


----------



## jun3machina

there's a gold python stam on ebay. sooooo pretty!


----------



## telicious

Mellcorr said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and would hope any of you MJ gurus can help me look up if such edition of M by MJ bag exists...
> 
> My friend bought this "M by MJ" bag from Japan Shibuya's renowned dept store, but when we wanted to look the name and model up none of the mbymj turnlock bag style is close.
> 
> We wonder if this is a brand-new put-together conterfeit style in very gd quality calf hide leather, or a limited jap edition that isn't well known out there?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!!


 
Official word from MJ: *THIS BAG IS FAKE.* It was never made! 

Hope that settles things!


----------



## tadpolenyc

that's too bad. it's a lovely color and style. never thought i'd say that about a fake.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Oh no!!  I really thought it was just a rare exclusive.    Thanks for getting the final word telicious!


----------



## SarahP

aw, that makes me sad! I loved everything about that crazy fake bag.


----------



## telicious

^^ I'm as sad as you are to find out that bag is fake! It looks pretty cute to me and that zipper opening just made it that much more interesting! Oh well, I guess we have to be on our guard for better MbMJ fakes nowadays!!


----------



## Dawn

telicious said:


> Official word from MJ: *THIS BAG IS FAKE.* It was never made!
> 
> Hope that settles things!



thanks for the final word tel!!!! that's a bummer...it was such a cool bag!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Not really looking for the name, but are these two the same color?

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...ender=women&group=&season=sale&seasProdID=48I

and

http://www.kohsamui.co.uk/sale/bags/shoulder-bags/mjbasha80007gry-bb-shoulder-bag

TIA!


----------



## iluvmybags

blackonmaroon said:


> Not really looking for the name, but are these two the same color?
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=A7J7&des=124&cat=&gender=women&group=&season=sale&seasProdID=48I
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.kohsamui.co.uk/sale/bags/shoulder-bags/mjbasha80007gry-bb-shoulder-bag
> 
> TIA!



I believe they are both the "pale lavender" -- spacey got the one from Koh Samui (where its listed as "grey") and didn't she say that the color has "mauve" undertones to it? I would assume that means that it's really the pale lavender


----------



## blackonmaroon

Thanks so much, iluv!  I'm trying not to look at spacey's pics, since that BB Bag is totally calling to me.


----------



## bag obsession

Hello...Does anyone know the name of this tote?  The seller calls it Quinn, but I don't think that's the right name.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230317411921&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


----------



## thithi

^ It's the New Tote.... very similar to the Quinn.


----------



## tadpolenyc

blackonmaroon said:


> Not really looking for the name, but are these two the same color?
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=A7J7&des=124&cat=&gender=women&group=&season=sale&seasProdID=48I
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.kohsamui.co.uk/sale/bags/shoulder-bags/mjbasha80007gry-bb-shoulder-bag
> 
> TIA!



it's orchid, which is a dark purple toned grey. pale lavender is lighter and pinker. orchid is very pretty and quite versatile.


----------



## few823

Hi ladies! Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this... can you tell me what color my parker is?


----------



## blackonmaroon

tadpolenyc said:


> it's orchid, which is a dark purple toned grey. pale lavender is lighter and pinker. orchid is very pretty and quite versatile.



Thank you, tad!!  I'm not a pink or a purple person, but that Orchid looks divine!  I wonder what it looks like in real life.  It seems to be one of those hard to photograph colors because all the pics I've seen have looked different.


----------



## tadpolenyc

few823 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this... can you tell me what color my parker is?



putty.


----------



## khazkhaz

my aunt gave it to me. what's this bag called?


----------



## tadpolenyc

it seems to be a hybrid between a mercer bag and the mbmj luxy. it's not authentic. i'm sorry.


----------



## khazkhaz

tadpolenyc said:


> it seems to be a hybrid between a mercer bag and the mbmj luxy. it's not authentic. i'm sorry.


oh. that sucks


----------



## firstaid

Hi y'all,
Could you tell me the exact color of this bag? Another poster mentioned it was washed rose, but I don't think that is correct. Washed Rose is darker. Could it be fleshtone in color? Does anyone know what year this bag came out?


----------



## Dawn

i don't think it's washed rose either....could it be oatmeal?


----------



## firstaid

Thanks for the help *Dawn.*


----------



## winglessx

nvm sorry


----------



## Cheryl24

firstaid said:


> Hi y'all,
> Could you tell me the exact color of this bag? Another poster mentioned it was washed rose, but I don't think that is correct. Washed Rose is darker. Could it be fleshtone in color? Does anyone know what year this bag came out?



Thithi would know for sure but it definitely looks like Fleshtone to me.  Fleshtone is from the S/S 2003 collection.


----------



## khazkhaz

i saw this bag in a friend's blog. what's this bag called?


----------



## SarahP

Does anyone know the official name for this baby? Tag just says "medium shoulder"--so impersonal...




http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=646480&d=1232036809


----------



## Dawn

sarah, it probably is just medium hobo.  some of the older names weren't very inventive, iirc!  but at least it has an AWESOME color name!


----------



## roomommy

Hi ladies!  Is the color of this blake tapioca?  Or honey? (or neither?)  Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270329206726


----------



## Awwgeez

I think its too dark to be tapioca picture five, the color is more vibrant. Butter perhaps?


----------



## Cheryl24

roomommy said:


> Hi ladies!  Is the color of this blake tapioca?  Or honey? (or neither?)  Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270329206726



Definitely Honey.  Honey had that turquoise lining.


----------



## roomommy

Thanks for the input BB and Cheryl!  I was thinking honey too; I love the contrasting lining.


----------



## rachieface

So I have a vintage one here that I have no clue about. It could even be fake for all I know. Does anyone have any clue what the name of this is (if anything)?


----------



## SarahP

Dawn said:


> sarah, it probably is just medium hobo.  some of the older names weren't very inventive, iirc!  but at least it has an AWESOME color name!


 
Thanks Dawn.  Maybe I'll make a name for it.  Perhaps Kathleen.


----------



## khazkhaz

just bumpin my post


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi, has anyone ever seen this MJ bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170295370959&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

TIA!


----------



## newmom

rachieface said:


> So I have a vintage one here that I have no clue about. It could even be fake for all I know. Does anyone have any clue what the name of this is (if anything)?


 
I don't think it's a fake.  I previously had one, and some pop up on ebay every once in a while.  It's been called an Elleen, but also has another name, which I can't remember now.


----------



## Dawn

^^rachieface, i don't think it's fake either.  i bought one for my mom from ebay but i don't know the name. i know others have mentioned it on here so hopefully someone will chime in


----------



## rachieface

Thanks for the input Newmom and Dawn! Someone on CL is offering this for $20


----------



## hsjin76

Hi, 
I bought this grey stam at Bergdorfgoodman online. Love it..
But looking at the bag closely, i found that the bag is slightly different from the online picture.
This is the link at BG, i bought it from.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat205900cat205909cat295420

If you see the pictures closely, the color of the stitching is different. The BG picture has darker color stitching, vs. my bag has almost white color stitching.

Can you expert guys give me more info like season, leather so on..?
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## roomommy

hsjin76 said:


> Hi,
> I bought this grey stam at Bergdorfgoodman online. Love it..
> But looking at the bag closely, i found that the bag is slightly different from the online picture.
> 
> If you see the pictures closely, the color of the stitching is different. The BG picture has darker color stitching, vs. my bag has almost white color stitching.
> 
> Can you expert guys give me more info like season, leather so on..?
> Thanks so much for your help.



Congrats on your stam!  The Spring 08 grey stam had black contrast stitching and was made of washed goat leather (very soft and squashy); this is probably the picture on the website.  The Fall 08 grey stam has white stitching and I believe is made of stiffer calf leather.

ETA: I see you have a whole thread on this--sorry!


----------



## dizzywizzy

newmom said:


> I don't think it's a fake. I previously had one, and some pop up on ebay every once in a while. It's been called an Elleen, but also has another name, which I can't remember now.


 
Hi, I have this in black, and the other name for it is Lily. If you do a search by both names, there is some information on the site with pics somewhere


----------



## thithi

^ that link isn't working...


----------



## ricogirl

oops!!  

bonanzle.com/images/upload/afu/images/0766/1376/MJSlateFront_thumb200.JPG?1232857428?55416780

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lenasluxuries/items/Chloe_Noir_Black_Leather_Saskia__1_700_#


----------



## ricogirl

ricogirl said:


> oops!!
> 
> bonanzle.com/images/upload/afu/images/0766/1376/MJSlateFront_thumb200.JPG?1232857428?55416780


I just can't seem to get it together lately!!   Nevermind the previous link I needed to know name of this one!  I know I've seen it before but just can't come up with the name...Thanks 

s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/0540/1439/MJBrightBlueFullFront_thumb200.JPG


----------



## thithi

I've heard of the line referred to as the Fergie... so perhaps this is the Fergie pouchette?


----------



## Cheryl24

^^According to this post, it's called the Patent Rocker Shoulder Bag.

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs-reference-library/marc-jacobs-resort-2007-information-198597-11.html#post5323098


----------



## ricogirl

Thanks guys!! I knew I had seen one on here but couldn't find it!  I guess it's the Fergie Rocker Shoulder Bag...thanks again...it was driving me nuts..


----------



## heathersaiiz

*Please help me id these marc jacobs bags! thanks =]* 

Please let me know if the pictures dont show up

I would like to know the style names and if possible an estimated price and what year they came out. Thanks!


----------



## fdfriedrich

The first bag is the Karolina in Cherry Blossom.  It came in Small & Large, but this one looks like the small.  I can't remember what year it's from or the original cost.  I keep thinking around $895, but I'm not positive. 

The second bag looks like the "New Tote", but I don't recall it being available in this color.  I have it in Barn Red, and it retailed originall for $995 (according to my Saks tag).  I don't remember what year it's from either.  I know I've had it since before I had my son in fall 2005 (I used it for a diaper bag). I keep thinking it was from 2004, or early 2005. Still one of my favorite tote bags!


----------



## heathersaiiz

thanks! I love both of these style bags but they are hard to find! I bid on the "New Tote" yesterday but I did not win. Its better off that way she wasn't excepting returns and there were spots n it she said from wear. She didnt include any other pictures so I was taking a chance bidding on it anyway. She never said the name either. So thank you! and if you see any of these styles around please let me know! thanks =]


----------



## Kildire

Hi, could somebody please help me with the style and color name of this bag


----------



## fettfleck

This is Lil' Riz. Color is portobello, I think.


----------



## Prada Psycho

OK, I know it's the Wonder bag and that it's spearmint, but I can't find anything on the forum (or anywhere else for that matter) as to what year this bag came out. I like to have that info for my own reference. Thanks.


----------



## Melly

^ I believe Spearmint is from Resort 2004.


----------



## zuzu23

heathersaiiz said:


> *Please help me id these marc jacobs bags! thanks =]*
> 
> Please let me know if the pictures dont show up
> 
> I would like to know the style names and if possible an estimated price and what year they came out. Thanks!



I have a New Tote in black (and am using it at work today ) and it also comes in a gorgeous eggplant color, and other colors, too, I just can't remember.  A olive green, perhaps.  The season may have been Fall 04.  There have been fakes of this style, so be careful.


----------



## Misatchel

Can someone tell me the exact name of this bag and the year it was released?
http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140297696241#ebayphotohosting


----------



## jun3machina

Misatchel said:


> Can someone tell me the exact name of this bag and the year it was released?
> http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140297696241#ebayphotohosting


  its from the marc by marc jacobs line and called the chalk stripe duffle. i used to have this. im almost certain it's fall 05 or spring 2006. here's pics of someone wearng it:


----------



## wiskissed

lkrystall - - - What is the style in your picture called??? I love it!! Thanks!


----------



## Misatchel

jun3machina said:


> its from the marc by marc jacobs line and called the chalk stripe duffle. i used to have this. im almost certain it's fall 05 or spring 2006. here's pics of someone wearng it:


Thank you very much!  By the way do you know how much the price was?


----------



## bluefeevah

Hi, can anyone help me identify this MJ bag?
Black Calf...white stitching - thanks so much!


----------



## frick&frack

hello MJ ladies!!! please help me...I don't know the name of this wonderful MJ bag of mine.  also, please provide the year/season. thank you!


----------



## Cheryl24

bluefeevah said:


> Hi, can anyone help me identify this MJ bag?
> Black Calf...white stitching - thanks so much!




I'm pretty sure this bag is just called the Large E/W Hobo from Resort 05.  Here's an older post from when it went on sale at Saks.  You can see a stock pic of it too.  

			#*101*


----------



## myfrienddiana

can anyone help me identify this bag please?
it was in the SS09 show, and i can not find the name of it anywhere.


----------



## thithi

frick&frack said:


> hello MJ ladies!!! please help me...I don't know the name of this wonderful MJ bag of mine.  also, please provide the year/season. thank you!


not sure what the name is, but i think it was released in spring 06, or possibly resort 05.  if so, there should be a serial tag inside the interior pocket that will help identify the season.


----------



## KoobaLuvR

Oops I should have posted here...Sorry to clutter...I'm new to TPF.  Year and style?


----------



## Izznit

^^Looks like the king pin strike tote? I have the kingpin strike bag (white with red stripes).

I have no idea on authenticity, but I don't believe these were faked... Perhaps post it in the 'authenticate this' thread and someone who knows what they are talking about will surely chime in


----------



## jun3machina

KoobaLuvR said:


> Oops I should have posted here...Sorry to clutter...I'm new to TPF.  Year and style?


 im pretty sure it's MBMJ and it's either 2006 or spring 07


----------



## frick&frack

small tag inside interior zipper pocket: 1078.  on the back: R05.  that seems like it's resort 05, right?

thank you so much!



thithi said:


> not sure what the name is, but i think it was released in spring 06, or possibly resort 05. if so, there should be a serial tag inside the interior pocket that will help identify the season.


----------



## thithi

frick&frack said:


> small tag inside interior zipper pocket: 1078.  on the back: R05.  that seems like it's resort 05, right?
> 
> thank you so much!


yup, that's right!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you so much!  I learned something new today. 



thithi said:


> yup, that's right!


----------



## jun3machina

how about this one. i think it's the baby devon, right? but what's the official color name?? and what season did it come out? TIA!

*it has blue-ish suede lining


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> how about this one. i think it's the baby devon, right? but what's the official color name?? and what season did it come out? TIA!
> 
> *it has blue-ish suede lining


Definitely the Baby Devon -- 2001/02
The color, I THINK is "Merigold" (altho not certain)


----------



## jun3machina

is it first season then? or no?? i have seen the anouk in marigold...


----------



## duranie70

Please tell me the name of this- I love it and get loads of compliments.


----------



## jun3machina

*^^ sienna hobo* im pretty sure. i think the color is whiskey or cognac, but im not entirely sure.


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> is it first season then? or no?? i have seen the anouk in marigold...



it's not from the first season of MJ bags (those were like that "mystery" bag that Winona Ryder's been photographed with) -- I think it's actually from the 2nd season.  It is from the first season of the "classic" series, though (the same season as the grape, vermillion and marine blue stellas, sofias, and hobo bags)


----------



## jun3machina

thanks iluv!!


----------



## bluefeevah

luvpurses24 said:


> I'm pretty sure this bag is just called the Large E/W Hobo from Resort 05. Here's an older post from when it went on sale at Saks. You can see a stock pic of it too.
> 
> #*101*


 Thank you so much, Cheryl!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

What color is this?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sop...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Melly

^ Washed Rose.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Thank you, Melly!


----------



## Lolofalana

lisachan said:


> Anyone know what the name/season of this bag?


 

Anyone know the name/season of this bag?


----------



## iluvmybags

For some reason I can't get the attachment to open -- I'm pretty sure that the Large Soft Satchel and it's from F/W2004.  I believe the color is Eggplant


----------



## Luv n bags

Lolofalana said:


> Anyone know the name/season of this bag?


 
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/all-things-purple-a-reveal-382029.html#post8562688

I think it is called the soft body satchel - I have the purple one.  Thread of the reveal is attached!


----------



## septemberluv

Hi Ladies!
If anyone can solve puzzle I know that you can! I found a cheap MJ purse at a consignment shop. Do you think that you could ID it without any pics? It is an older hobo  style. The zipper has swiss under the riri. It looks like a mix between tan and portobello. The suede is like a creamy yellow. It only has one long zippered pocket on the front. The zipper is covered with a leather flap that has 5 silver studes on it. As for the strap, it is connected to the purse with a hook that has Marc Jacobs on it. Also the rings on the purse that connect to the strap has one big ring and one smaller one. I hope you can help ladies, if not thanks so much anyway for all you do!!! You all are wonderful!!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^It almost sounds like the Frankie bag.  Does it look like this?


----------



## septemberluv

Oh my goodness!! That's it!! You are amazing!! Can you tell me what year this is from? Thanks so much!


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I'm glad I could help!  I believe it came out in 2003.  Here's a thread with more info & pics.  Congrats on snagging one!

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/ze-elusive-frankie-bag-who-haz-seen-dis-396655.html


----------



## septemberluv

Thank you so much! I looked high and low before posting and could not find anything. I am really grateful! Thanks again for your time!


----------



## Lolofalana

tigertrixie said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/all-things-purple-a-reveal-382029.html#post8562688
> 
> I think it is called the soft body satchel - I have the purple one. Thread of the reveal is attached!


 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Teefx2

Hey guys, I recently purchased this MJ canvas bag from Ebay and was wondering if anyone know what the bag is called...








there are more pics here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8945&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ I don't think it's really "called" anything.  It was sold as part of a promotion in a department store (forget which one at the moment) - I think in combination with an MJ fragrance.


----------



## Teefx2

Ohhh that makes alot more sense! thanks alot!


----------



## ruthfmc

Anyone know anything about this bag?  Name?  Year?  Size?  Quality of leather?  Heavy?  Thanks in advance...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=110352644975


----------



## thithi

^ I don't know what the official name is for these leather chain bags are, but the I've seen the tag for this style read as "Big Hobo."


----------



## MyPinkPony

Hi, this was my very first MJ bag. The lovely gals on the MJ authentication thread helped authenticate it on ebay. The seller called it a "bowler" but I was wondering if anyone knew the actual name of the purse? Thanks so much for any help


----------



## shopaphilia

MyPinkPony said:


> Hi, this was my very first MJ bag. The lovely gals on the MJ authentication thread helped authenticate it on ebay. The seller called it a "bowler" but I was wondering if anyone knew the actual name of the purse? Thanks so much for any help



Emily?:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/hg-is-in-the-hizzouse-meet-miss-emily-358123.html


----------



## MyPinkPony

shopaphilia said:


> Emily?:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/hg-is-in-the-hizzouse-meet-miss-emily-358123.html




YEP! I think that's it! Thanks so much!


----------



## blackonmaroon

What color is this?  Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=260368332583&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## Melly

blackonmaroon said:


> What color is this?  Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p2759.l1259&item=260368332583&viewitem=&salenotsupported



That looks like Taupe from Fall 2005.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Melly said:


> That looks like Taupe from Fall 2005.



Thanks, Melly!  You always know the answers to my questions.


----------



## Kildire

fettfleck said:


> This is Lil' Riz. Color is portobello, I think.


 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## shopaphilia

Does anyone know what this lil guy is?







http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-HOT-PIN...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Melly

^ That looks like the Double Strap Satchel in Ferrari from Spring 2004.


----------



## shopaphilia

Thanks Melly!

Hmm...and I was totally thinking that it was Cherry Blossom from the pics in the auction! Oops!


----------



## Melly

^ Whoops!  I didn't even open the link.  ush:  I just looked at the pic you had listed and it looked red to me.  Evidently I'm colorblind.  You're correct, it is Cherry Blossom.


----------



## shopaphilia

Yea - some of the pics are fairly reddish! Thanks for checking!


----------



## thealy

style.com/blogs/sartorialist/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/3059balk.jpg


----------



## roomommy

thealy said:


> style.com/blogs/sartorialist/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/3059balk.jpg



It looks to me like a Mackenzie tote (or larger version of it) from Spring 09, same as this but in black:
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/brows...=KUM1N4AYGBQEGCRDSY1U3NQKEOLAI2NC?id=12155413


----------



## Celts20

Could someone tell me the name/color of this bag? Picked it up at a Nordstrom's post-Christmas sale. Thanks.

Joan


----------



## Dawn

^it looks like the mini quinn in true blue.


----------



## thealy

Roomommy...You're absolutely correct.  I just stopped into a MJ boutique and they confirmed your suspicion.  The magenta color is highlighted this season, but it comes in black too.  Many thanks for your guidance.  Teresa


----------



## novella

I've been trying to stay away from temptation, but here I am.  Can anyone identify this MBMJ bag? TIA!


----------



## gypsybiker59

hi girls, does anyone know what mbmj bag this is:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380107827285

thanks in advance!


----------



## shopaphilia

Anyone recognize this color?:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOB...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Dawn

shopaphilia said:


> Anyone recognize this color?:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-MARC-JACOBS-Yellow-Cammie-Hobo-Sofia-Handbag-MJ_W0QQitemZ180335272519QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item180335272519&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



it could be Summer '03 Custard
There is a yellow venetia in the reference thread that Diego identified as custard...it said cream or pale yellow canvas lining which looks to be the same as the cammie...


----------



## shopaphilia

^^ Thanks Dawn!


----------



## roomommy

thealy said:


> Roomommy...You're absolutely correct.  I just stopped into a MJ boutique and they confirmed your suspicion.  The magenta color is highlighted this season, but it comes in black too.  Many thanks for your guidance.  Teresa



No problem!  Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## roomommy

I had a lucky find the other day--this small mp in grey!  I think it's pale grey; the serial tag says it's from Spring 08.  Can anyone else verify whether this is pale versus light grey?  The pic is taken without flash, with natural light from a skylight.
Thanks!


----------



## tadpolenyc

it's definitely pale grey, roo. beautiful!


----------



## roomommy

tadpolenyc said:


> it's definitely pale grey, roo. beautiful!



Good to know--thanks!


----------



## hipmama

Can someone tell me the correct color and year of this Sophia? Not sure if it's lavender or a different name.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LAV...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:2|240:1318


----------



## Melly

^ That is a Lilac Sophia.   Those pics are terrible though.  Here are better pictures of the color:


----------



## hipmama

Thanks for the pictures! In your pictures the cloth around the zipper is darker than the zipper on the sophia.  It's probably the lighting.  I think I want this color instead of getting a basic white bag.


----------



## ginag

**moved from general area - pls post all MJ items here that need to be named - thanks!**-dawn

I was nosing around *bay this morning and found these ...of course now I'm in love with them but can't find any info on them anywhere. Can anyone ID these shoes (season/year) and tell me where I can find them? So far zappos is the only place I've tried. 

also, how do MJ shoes run? Narrow? TTS?


----------



## tudlik

Can someone tell me the style and possibly the year of this mj?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350174973408

Thanks!


----------



## angelbrtn

**moved from authenticate this**
bag was already authenticated - please post questions about bag name/color/year in this thread
thanks!
-dawn

Thank you for taking a look can you tell me anymore about the bag? The color, year made etc... Thank you!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180336089499


----------



## roomommy

angelbrtn said:


> **moved from authenticate this**
> bag was already authenticated - please post questions about bag name/color/year in this thread
> thanks!
> -dawn
> 
> Thank you for taking a look can you tell me anymore about the bag? The color, year made etc... Thank you!!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180336089499



This is the Kirsten bag in Petrol; I believe it's from 2004.


----------



## browneyesblue

Hello! Can anyone tell me the style and year this is from. The seller did not know. Thanks!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270356578204


----------



## Cheryl24

browneyesblue said:


> Hello! Can anyone tell me the style and year this is from. The seller did not know. Thanks!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270356578204




Looks like the Ryder from Spring 07.  Check out this post for more info:  #*338*


----------



## browneyesblue

Thank you so much!


----------



## angelbrtn

roomommy said:


> This is the Kirsten bag in Petrol; I believe it's from 2004.


 
I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Awwgeez

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Marc-Jacobs-Black-Leather-Satchel-Authentic-995_W0QQitemZ250373565752QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item250373565752&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A6%7C294%3A50
Does anyone know the name of this fella?


----------



## thithi

^ gar!  that's the bag i lost out on today! it went for $85... please tell me you won it!

i'm not sure the official name, but i think it's something like classic bowler.... from spring 07, same line as the christy and classic tote.


----------



## rorosity

Can someone identify this color:

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-authentic-M...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Melly

^ That is Taupe from Fall 2005.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear ladies,
What is the name of this bag and the year it came out please? Thank you very muchly.


----------



## thithi

Mad about Bags said:


> Dear ladies,
> What is the name of this bag and the year it came out please? Thank you very muchly.


It's the quilted Ursula Hobo... from Spring 2006.


----------



## Mad about Bags

thithi said:


> It's the quilted Ursula Hobo... from Spring 2006.


 Thanks a lot thithi. You gals are amazing!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hello experts! I purchased a used baby stam. Is there a way to brighten the metal on the chain strap? Or do you know where to get a replacement? Thank you


----------



## Dawn

it'sanaddiction said:


> Hello experts! I purchased a used baby stam. Is there a way to brighten the metal on the chain strap? Or do you know where to get a replacement? Thank you



you may have better luck with your question if you post a thread in the main MJ forum.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks, I will!


----------



## Dancedancedance

Name that cutie please!!  TY!
http://www.breuninger.com/store/product/Default/1000000148_07019/detail.jsf


----------



## Melly

Dancedancedance said:


> Name that cutie please!!  TY!
> http://www.breuninger.com/store/product/Default/1000000148_07019/detail.jsf



That appears to be the small Cecilia in Purple from the Fall 2008 collection.


----------



## Dancedancedance

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear ladies,

What is the actual name of this bag please? I have never seen it before. The seller calls it Sienna Zip Hobo - MultiPocket Sienna/Courtney Bag ???   and the leather please? I am curious.  Sorry if my questions sound so stupid. Thank you for your help.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## thithi

^ do you have link or a picture?


----------



## Mad about Bags

thithi said:


> ^ do you have link or a picture?


 Yes I do. I am sorry! I was interupted when I was typing my message ealier. Thank you thithi :shame: I have added the link to my original post. Please refer to my orginal post.


----------



## Awwgeez

Is this a zoe?


----------



## iluvmybags

that was actually called the Gym Locker Tote
I believe this is the same bag that Faith Hill was photographed with many times


----------



## Awwgeez

OHH thanks ILUV so this one is the gym tote as well?


----------



## Awwgeez

iluvmybags said:


> that was actually called the Gym Locker Tote
> I believe this is the same bag that Faith Hill was photographed with many times


 

Is that Yellow? Ive never seen it in yellow


----------



## iluvmybags

Awwgeez said:


> Is that Yellow? Ive never seen it in yellow



Yes -- it was more of a mustard-y shade of yellow IRL
I actually bought the Zip Top Hobo in that color (which I ended up returning cuz I really wanted black) -- it's a nice neutral color


----------



## iluvmybags

this was actually from the Resort line that season (R02) -- it's from the same season and line as the Ltd Ed Zoe hobo (I think jap4life owns that bag).  

I can't remember if they used the same names on those python-trimmed bags, but I do remember that for the Resort line, he did several styles from the previous season with the python trim and patent leather & suede details


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ WHat I would do for that bag. Its amazing!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

this is the zoe hobo from that season I was talking about -- 
I remember seeing this on the sale table at NM that season
this was when owning these bags was still a dream -- I swooned
over the combination of leathers used -- calf, suede, patent, python


----------



## madie

in confessions of a shopaholic, what is the name of the yellow-and-green patent patchwork chain bag Isla carries?  can you tell me more about it?  year?  color combos available?  anyone own it?  is it heavy?  gosh it is so cute!!!


----------



## dangdang

Can anyone help me name this Marc Jacobs bag? Where can I get it and how much is it? TIA!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

dangdang said:


> Can anyone help me name this Marc Jacobs bag? Where can I get it and how much is it? TIA!!!


Thats the Holiday Stam from this last Resort line (2008 Resort)

The price is approx $1600 (http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs-reference-library/price-info-for-mj-resort-08-collection-389160-4.html#post10217851)

I don't know if this was a boutique exclusive or not, but I did see this in a picture taken inside one of the NY stores (it could be seen on display on a shelf in the background)


----------



## tudlik

Can you give me the style and year of this?


----------



## thithi

^ that's the drummed satchel in black, released during fall 05 I believe.


----------



## porsche mama

Hi ladies,
I just bought this bag off of Hautelook because of the color. can you tell me what bag it is and maybe what year?








thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

^^that's definitely the Venetia, but it's a little hard to tell the color from that pic (there were so many shades of pink early on!!).  it looks like it might be petal pink


----------



## madie

madie said:


> in confessions of a shopaholic, what is the name of the yellow-and-green patent patchwork chain bag Isla carries?  can you tell me more about it?  year?  color combos available?  anyone own it?  is it heavy?  gosh it is so cute!!!



anyone?


----------



## shopaphilia

madie said:


> in confessions of a shopaholic, what is the name of the yellow-and-green patent patchwork chain bag Isla carries?  can you tell me more about it?  year?  color combos available?  anyone own it?  is it heavy?  gosh it is so cute!!!



Here's a pic! Is this the Mariah?


----------



## Mila_Pops

shopaphilia said:


> Here's a pic! Is this the Mariah?


I believe it is the Patent Patchwork Shoulder Bag  Oh, and I think it might be even more specifically called the Amanda.


----------



## porsche mama

iluvmybags said:


> ^^that's definitely the Venetia, but it's a little hard to tell the color from that pic (there were so many shades of pink early on!!).  it looks like it might be petal pink




thanks!


----------



## SheilaghNYC

Can someone please tell me the difference between the MJ Stella and the MJ Sophia...they look very similar..


----------



## Mad about Bags

SheilaghNYC said:


> Can someone please tell me the difference between the MJ Stella and the MJ Sophia...they look very similar..


 
Hi SheilaghNYC. The main differentce is that the Stella is bigger than the Sophia, it has 2 adjustable traps/handles whereas the Sophia only has 1 trap/hanle. This is all I know though. I am sure our MJ experts will tell you more.


----------



## Cheryl24

Mila_Pops said:


> I believe it is the Patent Patchwork Shoulder Bag  Oh, and I think it might be even more specifically called the Amanda.



It's actually the smaller style, the Patchwork Patent Pochette from Resort 07.  Check out this post for more info:  			#*116*


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear ladies,

What is the name and the year this one came out please? Thank you for your help. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-NWT-M...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Cheryl24

^^That's the Quilted Lui in Plum from Spring 07.


----------



## Mad about Bags

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^That's the Quilted Lui in Plum from Spring 07.


 Thank you luv


----------



## saritam85

Hey ladies, does anyone know the season/style of this bag?


----------



## rebecp

Does anyone know the name of this bag? The tag in it says SP06 197


----------



## roomommy

SheilaghNYC said:


> Can someone please tell me the difference between the MJ Stella and the MJ Sophia...they look very similar..



In addition to the overall size difference already mentioned, the Sophia is divided into 3 internal compartments, while the Stella just has one main compartment.  Some find the Sophia too restrictive in terms of size because of this.


----------



## beth001

Can anyone i.d. the style, season, color?  I'm almost afraid to put the link up... I don't want this one sniped out from under me, even though I know, all's fair in love and e-b-a-y...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120397034130


----------



## SarahP

It looks like a small mp to me. I'm not sure on the color--maybe peanut?  someone lese will chime in i'm sure


----------



## tadpolenyc

yup. looks like peanut to me!


----------



## Leeleerae

Hi All,
Can someone please tell me which MJ bag this is???


----------



## tadpolenyc

Leeleerae said:


> Hi All,
> Can someone please tell me which MJ bag this is???


 
leelee, this is a fake.


----------



## Leeleerae

Ahhh man. I started to think it was a fake, but since I have never owned an MJ quilted bag before, I wasn't sure. Thank you for your help!


----------



## thithi

rebecp said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? The tag in it says SP06 197


This is the Sting Rachel from Spring 06.


----------



## louch

^^
That is a lovely bag - very stylish.


----------



## Luv Bags

Hello ladies
What is the name of this bag, the colour and the year this came out please?
Is there a smaller version of this one also? Has this style ever been faked?
Thank you so much for your help.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150336284746&sspagename=ADME:B:SCO:US:2


----------



## thithi

^ that's the guinevere in taupe.... this appears to be the larger sized version.  there's a smaller size available.  i don't recall whether or not i've seen these faked before.


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

does anyone know the name of this bag

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARC-JACOBS-Off-White-Leather-Fun-Tote-HOBO-Handbag-Bag_W0QQitemZ350180045173QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item350180045173&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Purple Text

Can anyone ID this one for me? I've determined the color is Wine, so it's probably from the S/S 03 season when the Wine Stella came out. I'm looking to find out the style name. Thanks!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear ladies

Are these Ferrari Red Venetia,Pomegranate Sophia, Pomegranate Blake, and Berry Stella respectively? I am learning to ID MJ colour, your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## thithi

^ I think those are correct, except for the blake... i think the blake might be brick?  i would need to see the interior to be certain.


----------



## Mad about Bags

thithi said:


> ^ I think those are correct, except for the blake... i think the blake might be brick? i would need to see the interior to be certain.


Thank you thithi! Here is the interior.


----------



## shopaphilia

is that sophia pomegranate? i was browsing the ref thread and the stitching on Lakritze's pom sophia is like this:





and the pic Mad about Bags posted looked more tonal to me...maybe get a closer pic of the stitching or lining?

it's REALLY hard to tell with pics with flash though...so i could be completely crazy!


----------



## tadpolenyc

shoegalkirsty said:


> does anyone know the name of this bag
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MARC-JACOBS-Off-White-Leather-Fun-Tote-HOBO-Handbag-Bag_W0QQitemZ350180045173QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item350180045173&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A15%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



it's a marc by marc jacobs bag, but i'm not sure what the name is. sorry.


----------



## Melly

Mad about Bags said:


> Thank you thithi! Here is the interior.



Yep, that's brick.


----------



## Mad about Bags

shopaphilia said:


> is that sophia pomegranate? i was browsing the ref thread and the stitching on Lakritze's pom sophia is like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the pic Mad about Bags posted looked more tonal to me...maybe get a closer pic of the stitching or lining?
> 
> it's REALLY hard to tell with pics with flash though...so i could be completely crazy!


 
Sorry ladies, my knowledge is very very limited, please forgive me for my ignorance! I am very much attracted by all the beautiful colour of the "older" MJ bags that pop up on Ebay, so I thought I should learn some Official Colour names. My 1st goal is 10 colour. 

I don't have any real MJ bags to learn with so I am just using pictures that I can find as my unknown colour and comparing them to those in the reference library (where people put up pictures of their bags according to colour) and try to ID them. 

From thithi, shopa and Melly responses, I have learnt that the lining and the colour stitching on the bag are required to ID the bag correctly. Thank you ladies 

You are correct shopa. The stiching on the bag is tonal, it is the same colour as the bag. But there is no interior picture available sorry! I will make sure from now on I pick bag with interior pictures + details stiching to use for my learning. Here is the close up picture.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Melly said:


> Yep, that's brick.


 Thank you Melly


----------



## Awwgeez

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Coral-Leather-Handbag-Tote_W0QQitemZ170317948462QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item170317948462&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Is this the maggie?


----------



## fleurdelys

What style is this please?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330318324858


----------



## thithi

Awwgeez said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Coral-Leather-Handbag-Tote_W0QQitemZ170317948462QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item170317948462&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> 
> Is this the maggie?


Yes, I believe this is the maggie... the ava/eva has only one strap.


----------



## jun3machina

sure is a maggie! rare color too


----------



## trisha48228

Hi, Can someone please identify the stye name for this bag and if possible tell me where to locate it. It's a Marc by Marc Jacobs.

webmail.aol.com/42169/aim/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=1.23268345&folder=Inbox&partId=2


----------



## jun3machina

^ that link takes me to an email log in page hon


----------



## roomommy

fleurdelys said:


> What style is this please?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330318324858



That's the quilted Amanda.  I do not know the color name, though.  I think it's from 2006.


----------



## eaw1

what's this pretty thing? and the color?  it's lined with aqua suede.  i also posted it in the authenticate thread...


----------



## SarahP

oops


----------



## Melly

eaw1 said:


> what's this pretty thing? and the color?  it's lined with aqua suede.  i also posted it in the authenticate thread...



This is the Cinched Tote in Honey.


----------



## soshesaid

Can you tell me what bag this is?


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ I believe that is the louise in petal pink


----------



## soshesaid

Thank you very much awwgeez 



Awwgeez said:


> ^^ I believe that is the louise in petal pink


----------



## nikijadex

I'm positive this is real, but does anyone know the style name and/or season? 
(Sorry about the lighting, it's a mustard yellow color) 

http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j160/brittanyyx/mbmj.jpg


----------



## telicious

nikijadex said:


> I'm positive this is real, but does anyone know the style name and/or season?
> (Sorry about the lighting, it's a mustard yellow color)
> 
> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j160/brittanyyx/mbmj.jpg


 
I replied you in the authenticate this thread, but i'll post it here again:
It's the Posh Turnlock Saddle bag in Mustard from Spring 07


----------



## getget

getget said:


> hi i was wondering what style/season this bag is from? i got it about last year from a friend who used to work at MJ..but there are no tags and i've searched everything and can't find anything about it!
> 
> it does remind me of the style on the lovely clutch...anything? thanks! It's MBMJ



bump sorry


----------



## narmizzou

Sorry, I need to get my camera back so I can post a picture but thought you might still be able to help.  I have a Venetia bag that I bought at a designer consignment shop and am trying to determine the color/material.  The trim, handles, and leather strap with buckle are a camel color.  The rest of the bag is a lighter camel/tan raffia type of material.  It's almost like a woven burlap.  Has anyone seen or heard of these?  I'll try to post a pic soon.  THANKS!!!!


----------



## nikijadex

telicious said:


> I replied you in the authenticate this thread, but i'll post it here again:
> It's the Posh Turnlock Saddle bag in Mustard from Spring 07


 
Oops, new here. 
Thank you so much! I couldn't find it anywhere!


----------



## thithi

narmizzou said:


> Sorry, I need to get my camera back so I can post a picture but thought you might still be able to help.  I have a Venetia bag that I bought at a designer consignment shop and am trying to determine the color/material.  The trim, handles, and leather strap with buckle are a camel color.  The rest of the bag is a lighter camel/tan raffia type of material.  It's almost like a woven burlap.  Has anyone seen or heard of these?  I'll try to post a pic soon.  THANKS!!!!


Sounds like the Camel colored Chintzed Venetia from Resort 2004.  Does it look like this?


----------



## telicious

getget said:


> bump sorry


 
Can you post more photos of the bag? I've never seen this style or color from the Lovely line before. Are you sure they got it directly from MJ?


----------



## RMcrushes

Can you help me identify this bag?




Much thanks!


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ I believe that is the 
*Marc by Marc Jacobs Turnlock Posh Super K Hobo*


----------



## RMcrushes

Thanks Awwwgeez!


----------



## narmizzou

thithi said:


> Sounds like the Camel colored Chintzed Venetia from Resort 2004. Does it look like this?


 

You are AMAZING!  That is the exact bag!  It's such a unique fabric I had no idea what to search for and would have never guessed "chintzed".  Thanks SO much!!


----------



## aleksss44

Can someone please tell me what color Stam this is, I've never seen it before. Thanks.


----------



## iluvmybags

aleksss44 said:


> Can someone please tell me what color Stam this is, I've never seen it before. Thanks.



I don't think that's authentic
I've never seen a Quilted Red Stam before
there's Cherry Tart, but thats Patchwork
and then there's an Ombre one made of Ostrich


----------



## aleksss44

^^Thank you, I thought so! What about this one? I'm pretty sure it's fake, but I just wanted to make sure it's not some MbyMJ model. Thank you.


----------



## iluvmybags

aleksss44 said:


> ^^Thank you, I thought so! What about this one? I'm pretty sure it's fake, but I just wanted to make sure it's not some MbyMJ model. Thank you.


this is a style of MJ Collection bags that are very commonly faked -- the Tasha Tie and Tasha Blondie (the one pictured is supposed to be the Blondie).  These are rare bags and hard to come by, but the fakes are a dime a dozen!!

Here's the authentic versions: http://www.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/marc-jacobs-collection-tie-tasha.html


----------



## aleksss44

^^Thank you! The real ones are really cute. I've never seen them before.


----------



## fleurdelys

What kind of stam is this please?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280331248424


----------



## jun3machina

fleurdelys said:


> What kind of stam is this please?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280331248424


  that would be a black quilted elastic MINA bag. a tad larger than a regular stam, but thinner, with no hand-rolled straps, just the chain, which can be removed


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks!


----------



## kayyle

I missed out on this one on ebay!  
But I was wondering if someone can tell me the actual name of the bag?


----------



## mcmerc

does anyone have any idea what this bag is called/ any info about it?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360145698023&_trkparms=tab=Watching

thanks in advance!


----------



## heartfelt

kayyle-- that's the marc by marc jj posh satchel.


----------



## iluvmybags

mcmerc said:


> does anyone have any idea what this bag is called/ any info about it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360145698023&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> thanks in advance!



I've never seen that before
my original guess was going to be that it was a Special Items bag
but she said it retails for $999???
(special item bags are like $10-100)
If you can get more pics, that might help


----------



## kayyle

heartfelt said:


> kayyle-- that's the marc by marc jj posh satchel.


 Thank you heartfelt


----------



## heartfelt

^^ you're welcome!


----------



## nessahhh

mcmerc said:


> does anyone have any idea what this bag is called/ any info about it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360145698023&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> thanks in advance!



I think that was the Perforated Leather Tote which was a special item, and DID NOT cost +$999. Aka more like...$50 at most.


----------



## legsieloveslamb

Hi all,
I don't have any MJ in my collection, but I spotted this bag on e-bay after it had already ended and fell like a moth to a flame for it!!!! 
Anyone know its' exact style name and color options and where I can find it?? It's just wild!! TIA!!


----------



## heartfelt

^^That's a Marc by Marc Jacobs.. it's from the krazy kord line from fall (?) '06 i believe. The rose print came in red and blue.


----------



## legsieloveslamb

heartfelt said:


> ^^That's a Marc by Marc Jacobs.. it's from the krazy kord line from fall (?) '06 i believe. The rose print came in red and blue.


 

Thanks!! Guess e-bay though is my only choice to try and find it again.


----------



## celebrityowned

please tell me the style name.
thanks


----------



## iluvmybags

celebrityowned said:


> please tell me the style name.
> thanks



that's a Large Multi-Pocket 
Do you mean the color name?


----------



## blackonmaroon

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320360398601

And does anybody know what this cost at retail?

TIA!


----------



## pursemonkey

This is listed as a "Large Frame Bag." I've never seen it before but it's on a legit consignment site. Anyone know what it is and how much it retailed for? TIA!


----------



## iluvmybags

pursemonkey said:


> This is listed as a "Large Frame Bag." I've never seen it before but it's on a legit consignment site. Anyone know what it is and how much it retailed for? TIA!



I believe that was called the Chevron Frame Bag -- its from F/W05
Not sure, but I think it has the same burgundy suede lining as the Icy/Napa quilted bags -- it was featured in People's Style Watch that season


----------



## rorosity

I think this might be the Caroline.  Not sure.  I like it, though.  Very pretty.


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, Iluv!!

ETA: And Roro!


----------



## spaceyjacy

pursemonkey said:


> This is listed as a "Large Frame Bag." I've never seen it before but it's on a legit consignment site. Anyone know what it is and how much it retailed for? TIA!




I posted in the chat, but yes its from F '05 and named Caroline. Very pretty, I nearly snagged myself one last year. . .


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear ladies,

Is this the elastic quilted Mina Stam? Thank you for your help 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ytype=2&indexurl=2&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## thithi

Yes, it looks like the Mina to me.


----------



## fleurdelys

This ridiculously cute bag was posted in the deals thread.  Does anyone know what it's called?  TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250410189638


----------



## thithi

I'm not exactly sure what it's called, but it reminds me of a RM MAM.


----------



## sweetart

hey, ladies! I've never seen this one before and am curious to find out if its real, what it's called and when it came out.  TIA!


----------



## Melly

^ I don't know the exact name but it is the larger version of the Serena in Chocolate from I believe Spring 2006.


----------



## katie09

Does anyone know the name of this Marc Jacobs bag? 
I bought it the summer of 2005, and I don't know if it was from the latest collection then.
It has purple suede leather inside.


----------



## katie09

The MJ bag with the matching wallet I bought with it.
I don't know if the wallets have names.


----------



## xi_captain

Not a bag but I was wondering if anyone can identify what season this blouse and dress are from...


----------



## paula_rose

I bought this on ebay about 4 years ago.....clueless about it!! Any info would be appreciated!!


----------



## iluvmybags

katie09 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Marc Jacobs bag?
> I bought it the summer of 2005, and I don't know if it was from the latest collection then.
> It has purple suede leather inside.



that may have just been called Pouchette, altho I'm not certain


----------



## Sassyvgirl

Hi ladies!
Was wondering if anyone is familiar with this MJ bag? This is the only MJ I own and I know it's older, but that's ALL I know! Anyone know style name? Season? Anything?  It's black canvas w/bk leather trim and pale yellow cotton lining.  I bought it about 2 yrs ago at an estate sale.
TIA,
Sass


----------



## thithi

katie09 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this Marc Jacobs bag?
> I bought it the summer of 2005, and I don't know if it was from the latest collection then.
> It has purple suede leather inside.


The tag would read as the "Shoulder" bag in what I believe is Taupe.  Taupe has a fuchsia pink suede lining, not purple.  Not exactly sure of the wallet name either, but maybe it's the Double Face Wallet?


----------



## thithi

xi, I don't know the name of the blouse, but i have the exact same one!  Love the cherry print on these...


----------



## iluvmybags

Sassyvgirl said:


> Hi ladies!
> Was wondering if anyone is familiar with this MJ bag? This is the only MJ I own and I know it's older, but that's ALL I know! Anyone know style name? Season? Anything?  It's black canvas w/bk leather trim and pale yellow cotton lining.  I bought it about 2 yrs ago at an estate sale.
> TIA,
> Sass



for some reason I can't enlarge your attachment
I THINK this is a very early MJ bag (2001/02)
Back then, they didn't have names like later styles
they were basically "leather hobo" "canvas w/leather satchel" etc
If I could see a larger image and the inside of the bag
I might be able to tell you more -- but I'm leaning
towards a pretty "vintage" MJ


----------



## katelynnl

I just bought this beuatiful MJ bag (my very first MJ purchase) and I was wondering if anybody can tell me the name of it. Thank you!!


----------



## iluvmybags

that's a beautiful color katelyn!!
that's the Totally Turnlock MagBag
Congrats!!


----------



## katelynnl

Thank you SOOO  much, iluvmybags!!!


----------



## katie09

thithi said:


> The tag would read as the "Shoulder" bag in what I believe is Taupe.  Taupe has a fuchsia pink suede lining, not purple.  Not exactly sure of the wallet name either, but maybe it's the Double Face Wallet?



Thank you so much! You are right about the lining. Purple is not the right description, fuchsia/pink is more accurate. The lining in the wallet has the same colour.


----------



## Izznit

nvm.


----------



## Mad about Bags

katie09 said:


> The MJ bag with the matching wallet I bought with it.
> I don't know if the wallets have names.


 
This set is sooo CUTE!! Did you find them on line???


----------



## katie09

Mad about Bags said:


> This set is sooo CUTE!! Did you find them on line???



No, I bought it at Printemps, Paris in 2005.


----------



## redskater

Hi ladies, can you tell me the correct name for this color?  It has a light pink swede lining.  I thought it was the "FUCHSIA" but i'd just like to make sure.

thanks,
Gaye


----------



## thithi

^ I believe Fuchsia is correct.


----------



## alouette

Can someone plz clarify which color this Tate is?  Website gives choices of either washed ink or dirty mart but I don't know which one?  TIA


----------



## missmish

hi, can someone tell me the name of this bag? thanks!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Does anyone know the name of this clutch? And what season it is from? Thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

it'sanaddiction said:


> Does anyone know the name of this clutch? And what season it is from? Thanks!



this looks like a Eugenie clutch but it could be from pretty much any season, as black is a recurring color -- there should definitely be a season tag inside the clutch to confirm the season


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks iluvmybags! I'll find out.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hello ladies

Are these Cheery Blossom and Rose Quart respectively? What season were they produced please? Both of them don't have serial tags. So they must be pre2005 but I don't know exactly when?
Thank you for your help


----------



## Mad about Bags

I have another one. The seller said this is Washed Rose ???? But it doesn't look like Washed Rose to me! What year was it produced please? Thank you


----------



## iluvmybags

Mad about Bags said:


> I have another one. The seller said this is Washed Rose ???? But it doesn't look like Washed Rose to me! What year was it produced please? Thank you


yes -- it's Washed Rose from the 2004 F/W season
it's a Mauve-like color with brown-ish/rose undertones
under some lighting it appears more brown than rose
while under brighter and natural light, the rose tones come
out -- it's a beautiful color.  If you do a search, you'll find 
this color mentioned quite a bit


----------



## Mad about Bags

iluvmybags said:


> yes -- it's Washed Rose from the 2004 F/W season
> it's a Mauve-like color with brown-ish/rose undertones
> under some lighting it appears more brown than rose
> while under brighter and natural light, the rose tones come
> out -- it's a beautiful color. If you do a search, you'll find
> this color mentioned quite a bit


Thank you iluv. The Washed Rose colour I have seen is more brown. Yes it 's very beautiful colour.


----------



## thithi

Mad about Bags said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Are these Cheery Blossom and Rose Quart respectively? What season were they produced please? Both of them don't have serial tags. So they must be pre2005 but I don't know exactly when?
> Thank you for your help


The color names are correct.  CB was released Spring 04 and RQ Fall 04.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Mad about Bags said:


> Thank you iluv. The Washed Rose colour I have seen is more brown. Yes it 's very beautiful colour.



I think this shows the color pretty accurately, MAB.


----------



## Mad about Bags

thithi said:


> The color names are correct. CB was released Spring 04 and RQ Fall 04.


 Thank you thithi


----------



## Mad about Bags

blackonmaroon said:


> I think this shows the color pretty accurately, MAB.


 
Thank you bom   Wow! You have a washed Rose Sophia!!!!


----------



## kymmeeh

I know the color is called blush, and it's a hobo of some kind, but does anyone else have any info on this cutie?


----------



## iluvmybags

kymmeeh said:


> I know the color is called blush, and it's a hobo of some kind, but does anyone else have any info on this cutie?



it may have been simply called "Small Hobo" (or something similar) or it may have had "Selma" in the name -- it looks like its from the same season as the Selma, but I don't think there were three sizes of that bag (there was a small & a large).  There was also a larger tote bag, which a lot of people call "Selma Tote" but I don't think that was its official name


----------



## missmish

hi, can someone tell me the name of this bag? thanks!


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^^

Hi miss, the bag has been identified as the quilted Ursula Hobo, from Spring 2006 by thithi (she is one of our MJ experts/authenticators)
I remember this cos I saw the same one as yours (in black though) and I didn't know its name


----------



## missmish

Mad about Bags said:


> ^^^
> 
> Hi miss, the bag has been identified as the quilted Ursula Hobo, from Spring 2006 by thithi (she is one of our MJ experts/authenticators)
> I remember this cos I saw the same one as yours (in black though) and I didn't know its name



awesome possum! thanks mad


----------



## kymmeeh

Thanks *iluvmybags*!!!


----------



## pseub

This was posted today on the Easy Fashion in Paris blog. Can someone tell me the name of this Marc Jacobs bag and whether it's currently available?


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

iluvmybags said:


> it may have been simply called "Small Hobo" (or something similar) or it may have had "Selma" in the name -- it looks like its from the same season as the Selma, but I don't think there were three sizes of that bag (there was a small & a large). There was also a larger tote bag, which a lot of people call "Selma Tote" but I don't think that was its official name


 
I think it was this luxury small calf Selma-the pic is no longer available, but the specs seem to match
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=10725195


----------



## thithi

pseub said:


> This was posted today on the Easy Fashion in Paris blog. Can someone tell me the name of this Marc Jacobs bag and whether it's currently available?


hard to tell, but it looks like it could be an e/w mercer bag in black or navy.


----------



## iluvmybags

LuxuryBagsEtc. said:


> I think it was this luxury small calf Selma-the pic is no longer available, but the specs seem to match
> http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=10725195



it looks like it might be from the same season as the Selma, but the Selma bag (both the large and small) had a flap that folded over the top which fastened w/the dog leash --the search isn't working right now, so I can't find a good pic, but here's a pic of Selma Blair with the Large Selma


----------



## mssw157

Hi, can someone please name this Marc Jacobs bag? I purchased it about 2/3 years ago and have seen similar ones since then but never got the name of this style.


----------



## Melly

^ That is a Chestnut Trish from Fall 2006.


----------



## twentyvfun

Hi everyone, I bought this MbMJ bag at NRack today.  I've seen the Metal Check Groovee but never THIS.


----------



## Izznit

^oooh.... I've never seen that before either. I like it!


----------



## twentyvfun

Izznit said:


> ^oooh.... I've never seen that before either. I like it!



The crazy part is that it's not metallic leather, it's actual metal inserts.  Works as a shoulder bag, cross-body AND a clutch!!


----------



## kymmeeh

Thank you both for all you help!!



iluvmybags said:


> it looks like it might be from the same season as the Selma, but the Selma bag (both the large and small) had a flap that folded over the top which fastened w/the dog leash --the search isn't working right now, so I can't find a good pic, but here's a pic of Selma Blair with the Large Selma


----------



## mssw157

Melly said:


> ^ That is a Chestnut Trish from Fall 2006.


 
Thanks Melly!!


----------



## Teefx2

Anyone know what this bag is?

http://i14.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/46/3b/4d57_1.JPG

thankss


----------



## iluvmybags

Teefx2 said:


> Anyone know what this bag is?
> 
> http://i14.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/46/3b/4d57_1.JPG
> 
> thankss



my guess is that it's a Special Items tote, sold at MbyMJ stores -- they carry a lot of different things (Tshirts, tote bags, scarves) with the various locations of MbyMJ stores.  They're all pretty inexpensive, so a lot of ebay sellers buy them in bulk and sell them at 2-3x higher than retail


----------



## fleurdelys

This one please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170328342848


----------



## Mad about Bags

fleurdelys said:


> This one please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170328342848


 
The seller has the name correct! It is called the *Messenger Bag* from Spring summer 2008 collection.


----------



## iluvmybags

fleurdelys said:


> This one please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170328342848



that's the Soft Quilted Messenger Bag in Grey from the S/S08 collection (it's made from washed goat leather, so the leather's really soft and the color's faded throughout (like your fav pair of jeans!) -- it's actually beautiful leather!


----------



## Mad about Bags

iluvmybags said:


> that's the Soft Quilted Messenger Bag in Grey from the S/S08 collection (it's made from washed goat leather, so the leather's really soft and the color's faded throughout (like your fav pair of jeans!) -- it's actually beautiful leather!


 
Thank you for the info iluv  I always wonder about the leather since it is so unique and beautiful.


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Izznit

it looks like there's a push lock on a plaque with four studs in each corner... and a chain! Not sure if it's even MJ, but from what I can tell I think it is... 

from the hills.


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Did you mean to post this in the MJ TV sightings thread Izz?

And yep, it definitely looks like MJ to me too!


----------



## Izznit

^^I was going to, but wasn't sure what it was so I thought I'd post it here first to see if anyone could ID it. It looked familiar... but then not really haha

I'll go post it right now


----------



## thithi

maybe it's the mixed quilted hobo?  it's really hard to tell... or a ryder?


----------



## Izznit

^I think it's more like the ryder... the straps on the quilted hobo don't show in the pic...


----------



## iluvmybags

what do you guys think  -- is this a R07 Almond Stam?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=280345827564&viewitem=&salenotsupported

I emailed the seller and asked her about the color.  Based on the brown canvas lining, it's got to be R07 and the only lighter color bags from that season were White Chiffon and Almond.  She describes this as "Cream."

Here are pics of fett's Almond Stam -- I wonder which one is more accurate as to the color (does Almond have yellow undertones?)


----------



## browneyesblue

That is gorgeous! Drool, drool....


----------



## shop2drop1

Anyone familiar with this bag at all? I searched 06 & 07 lines in the reference library and couldn't find anything (I'm guessing it's from 06?).

 just curious, you know, in case it shows up on my front door, I'd love to know what it is called?


----------



## Luv n bags

I think this is the same style - not sure if the chain shoulder strap has a different style name..

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...ur-black-mj-bags-here-264112.html#post5656530


----------



## shop2drop1

tigertrixie said:


> I think this is the same style - not sure if the chain shoulder strap has a different style name..
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...ur-black-mj-bags-here-264112.html#post5656530


 
Thanks, I've seen that style hobo before just not the one w/ the chain straps.  Looking through the reference library is dangerous, I've got a mental list of bags I want from 06 & 07, 2 of my fave MJ years.


----------



## syue

i really like this bag, but in black.  problem is i dont know what the name of it is besides its a marc jacobs.  please help...

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:200


----------



## thithi

syue said:


> i really like this bag, but in black.  problem is i dont know what the name of it is besides its a marc jacobs.  please help...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:200


This is the Amanda bag in gold.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## thithi

iluvmybags said:


> what do you guys think  -- is this a R07 Almond Stam?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=280345827564&viewitem=&salenotsupported
> 
> I emailed the seller and asked her about the color.  Based on the brown canvas lining, it's got to be R07 and the only lighter color bags from that season were White Chiffon and Almond.  She describes this as "Cream."
> 
> Here are pics of fett's Almond Stam -- I wonder which one is more accurate as to the color (does Almond have yellow undertones?)


Almond does have yellow undertones and brown canvas lining... you can ask the seller to check the season tag and confirm that color for you.


----------



## iluvmybags

thithi said:


> Almond does have yellow undertones and brown canvas lining... you can ask the seller to check the season tag and confirm that color for you.


I did -- it's definitely Almond (R07), but her pics are awful and she says she can't take better ones.

I'm trying to figure out if Almond is more of a natural color or if it's more of a yellow-ish ivory.  I like the way it looks in fett's first pic, but it looks more yellow in the others -- do we know which of those above 3 pics are most accurate?


----------



## thithi

Here are the other pics I have for almond:

I think this is maybe the most true to color?


----------



## iluvmybags

thanks thithi!!


----------



## Awwgeez

I know that the blake came in the color butter, but was an MP made in that color as well?


----------



## iluvmybags

Awwgeez said:


> I know that the blake came in the color butter, but was an MP made in that color as well?


I'm not 100% certain, but I assume it was -- the Blake is part of the classic family and the colors released were basically the same as the stella, sophia, venetia and MP bags.  There may have been a few "exclusive" colors during the first season(s) of the Blake, but I'm pretty sure most seasons the colors were the same.


----------



## fleurdelys

Hi ladies, 
Does anyone know what color this is?
Thanks!


----------



## iluvmybags

fleurdelys said:


> Hi ladies,
> Does anyone know what color this is?
> Thanks!



I'm not sure about that one -- I usually refer to this list when looking for a particular color/season -- but as you can see, the only two colors listed for R05 are Black and White!!  

It looks like it might be SADDLE BROWN, but that's a 2006 Resort color, not 05

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/colors-of-little-stam-208977.html


----------



## syue

thanks thithi!!!!


----------



## fleurdelys

Thanks iluvmybags!  How about this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120418560235


----------



## iluvmybags

fleurdelys said:


> Thanks iluvmybags!  How about this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120418560235



that's the Patchwork Bowler in Bordeaux from F/W2007 -- I actually had this bag in Metallic Silver & returned it (the silver color just wasn't for me!).  LOVE this color and its a great style!


----------



## fleurdelys

iluvmybags said:


> I'm not sure about that one -- I usually refer to this list when looking for a particular color/season -- but as you can see, the only two colors listed for R05 are Black and White!!
> 
> It looks like it might be SADDLE BROWN, but that's a 2006 Resort color, not 05
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/colors-of-little-stam-208977.html



Could it be Hazelnut?


----------



## glossie

***moved from ebay deals thread***

does anyone recognise this style? can someone tell me if the shoulder sling is soft or structured like this? looks like a trolley bag instead, haha. thanks vm in advance!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Does anybody know the name of this color (from Fall 05)?  What other styles were produced in this color?

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-red-leather-multipocket-flap-shoulder-bag.aspx

Thank you!  I wish our reference threads went back that far.


----------



## Melly

^ I believe the color is just called "True Red." It was available in the Adina, the Satchel and another style or two I can't remember right now.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Thanks, Melly!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Can anybody tell what color this is?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported

I'm trying to determine if it's Putty or not.  The seller is being ridiculous - I don't think she's seen it in person (it's from an employee sale), so she has no extra pictures, she doesn't know the season, and she doesn't know what color the lining is.


----------



## Melly

^ She's selling a bag she doesn't even have in her possession yet??  How sketchy. 

Anyways, it looks like Light Grey to me.


----------



## roomommy

She told me she's an MJ employee and got it from the employee sale.  I asked her if it's light or pale grey, and she thinks it's pale grey.  She works in the warehouse (not the boutique), which is probably why she wouldn't know the details.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Thank you, Melly!  

Roo, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## iluvmybags

that seller said that she works for MJ and the bags at the warehouse, but she said it's NOT lined with suede which is very confusing.  She claims she's out of town til Tue and can't give any more info til then -- she also said it's the LARGE MP (she said she gave her sister a small MP and it was smaller than this).  I got excited at first, but after her email kinda gave up hope!

(she also told me that "if there's anything else you want, let me know and I can probably get it!")


----------



## iluvmybags

her reply:

_Hi so this bag is currently at the marc jacobs warehouse in new 
jersey and  im in long island for the long weekend, i work for 
him which how i have this  awesome discount  so its a large 
multipocket i know that for sure b/c i  took the pics but i dont 
remember if it has feet or not, and the inside is  grey as well. Im 
sorry i cant give you more info since its at work, i can do  my 
best to get to it tues when i go back but i doubt it will still be  
here since its so cheap and real  but if i dont sell it i will let u  
know  sorry i couldnt be of more help._

and

_Hey the inside is not suede i know that for sure, but im pretty sure its the  large b/c i have it in a bone color, and Ive bought the small one as a gift  before and its definately smaller lol but ill let u know as soon as i can.  _


----------



## Luv n bags

That sounds really odd.


----------



## tadpolenyc

the mp in the pic is definitely a small not a large. it's either light or pale grey. it has to be lined in suede. it's odd that she doesn't know any of this...unless that's not a pic of the actual bag, but where did she get the current pic in the listing from? i'm so confused.


----------



## Mila_Pops

^ Werd.  I saw a couple small MPs on eBay not too long ago and it was the exact same shape when propped in that position.  The large ones just slouch differently.  It's definitely the small...


----------



## Melly

iluvmybags said:


> her reply:
> 
> _Hi so this bag is currently at the marc jacobs warehouse in new
> jersey and  im in long island for the long weekend, i work for
> him which how i have this  awesome discount  so its a large
> multipocket i know that for sure b/c i  took the pics but i dont
> remember if it has feet or not, and the inside is  grey as well. Im
> sorry i cant give you more info since its at work, i can do  my
> best to get to it tues when i go back but i doubt it will still be
> here since its so cheap and real  but if i dont sell it i will let u
> know  sorry i couldnt be of more help._
> 
> and
> 
> _Hey the inside is not suede i know that for sure, but im pretty sure its the  large b/c i have it in a bone color, and Ive bought the small one as a gift  before and its definately smaller lol but ill let u know as soon as i can.  _



Funny, now she thinks it is suede.    Here is her reply to me just a few minutes ago:
_
Hi, thanks for asking about the bag  So this is the exact bag 
that i have, i only have 1 grey bag.  The bag is currently at the 
Marc Jacobs warehouse in New Jersey (I work for Marc ) and Im 
on Long Island for the weekend but i can let u know tues when i 
get back to work.  I dont know if the bag will still be here 
though.  I took the pictures and im almost positive the inside is 
grey suede but I will double check for you. I have the same bag 
in bone and the inside was bone colored suede so i would think 
they are the same, i will get back to you as soon as possible _


----------



## roomommy

Here's one of her e-mails to me.  I can just imagine 30 tpf members bombarding her with questions, since she has great prices but so few pics.   She also told me she's new to this, and didn't expect it to take up so much of her time, which may explain some of her confusing answers.

_Hey, i forgot that we do have to check the tag, so i guess we'll 
wait till then and try to figure this out. Im just going to let you 
know im going to raise the price on all the bags by 50$ b/c im 
just getting wayyy too many emails from people that dont really 
seem to want to buy (i woke up to 39 yesterday and 46 emails 
today ) and i feel bad not answering so its a little much and i 
see that people have the same bags for triple the price and mine 
are actually real  So we'll see on tues, il let you know as soon 
as i see the tag. Have a good weekend!_


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Wait a second....she's going to raise her BIN prices just because she's receiving a lot of e-mails from people she doesn't consider serious buyers?  That is so ridiculous.  $450 for a Small MP is not a good price at all, and they are not selling for "triple the price."  NWT Small MPs are going for about half that on eBay right now.

She's supposed to get back to me tomorrow with the lining color and the serial tag info.  We'll see if she actually does reply.


----------



## iluvmybags

she already raised the price on the grey one last night (but didn't add anything to her descriptions)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Excuse my frankness, but this seller is weird.    And I think it's strange how the bag used to have a bid, but now it doesn't.

Anyway, if anyone finds out that this is Putty, please do let me know!


----------



## tadpolenyc

based off that pic, it's not putty, but with this seller, you just never know. her prices are terrible now. i love her rationale for raising them. if no one's buying, up the bin!


----------



## iluvmybags

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ Excuse my frankness, but this seller is weird.    And I think it's strange how the bag used to have a bid, but now it doesn't.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone finds out that this is Putty, please do let me know!


I don't think its weird that someone retracted a bid -- this seller's changed her mind so often, someone probably got scared!!
(if you check the bid history it says: _*Retracted: *US $251.95
*Explanation: *Seller changed the description of the item)
_I don't think this is putty tho -- it definitely looks grey to me (I wish it were the large, but I do think it's the small)


----------



## blackonmaroon

tadpolenyc said:


> based off that pic, it's not putty, but with this seller, you just never know. her prices are terrible now. i love her rationale for raising them. if no one's buying, up the bin!



Her pics are horrible and she's kind of giving off that "crazy eBay seller" vibe, but I have to admit - the possibility that it's Putty keeps me interested.  Putty is a really light taupe-ish gray, so it may be my sought-after color....

And I agree, her rationale for raising the prices is completely incomprehensible.


----------



## blackonmaroon

iluvmybags said:


> I don't think its weird that someone retracted a bid -- this seller's changed her mind so often, someone probably got scared!!
> (if you check the bid history it says: _*Retracted: *US $251.95
> *Explanation: *Seller changed the description of the item)
> _I don't think this is putty tho -- it definitely looks grey to me (I wish it were the large, but I do think it's the small)



But I don't think her description has changed, has it?  It's as short and cryptic as ever.  

Putty was grayish, so I think it's a possibility that it's Putty.  But at this point, I'm kind of hoping that it's not.


----------



## iluvmybags

blackonmaroon said:


> But I don't think her description has changed, has it?  It's as short and cryptic as ever.
> 
> Putty was grayish, so I think it's a possibility that it's Putty.  But at this point, I'm kind of hoping that it's not.




when you retract a bid, you're given 3 or 4 choices and one of them is SELLER CHANGED THE DESCRIPTION -- maybe one of the 85 people (!) who emailed her got as confused as we all are!!  I know I seriously thought about that bag myself, but I don't know -- she swears its the large, but it really looks like the small to me, and at first she told me it wasn't lined in suede but then she told melly it was!! we'll see what happens tomorrow!!  

putty doesn't look quite that grey, which is why I don't think it's putty (when you photograph putty it looks more ivory than grey) -- this one looks like it has blue-ish undertones, which the pale grey has (plus I had asked my SA a while ago if there was anything in Putty from S06 left, specifically MPs, and the only Putty he could find was last year's Mercer putty) 







my putty satchel:









tad's pale grey blake


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Ah, I understand.  By "changed description," I was just thinking about the listing and not including the seller's communication.  

You're definitely right about how Putty photographs (like that Blake that was up a little while ago....) - more of an ivory than a gray.  Oh well, you're right - we'll see tomorrow!  So much drama over a little ("Small") MP!


----------



## iluvmybags

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ Ah, I understand.  By "changed description," I was just thinking about the listing and not including the seller's communication.
> 
> You're definitely right about how Putty photographs (like that Blake that was up a little while ago....) - more of an ivory than a gray.  Oh well, you're right - we'll see tomorrow!  So much drama over a little ("Small") MP!



I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a LG MP in pale grey!!
I doubt it tho -- I'm pretty sure I asked about that when I bought my ZC (that or Light Grey) and was told it was a no-go (I didn't ask about the small tho) I just think it's funny that she recd 85 emails in 2 days about this one bag!! if she were smart, she'd change it to a 99 cent auction w/no reserve!)


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ That'd be a pretty amazing find!  But I really do think it's a Small MP - the Large just looks so much different, KWIM?  

I think she may have been exaggerating about the number of e-mails, or perhaps totalled the number from all her bags listed.


----------



## roomommy

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ That'd be a pretty amazing find!  But I really do think it's a Small MP - the Large just looks so much different, KWIM?
> 
> I think she may have been exaggerating about the number of e-mails, or perhaps totalled the number from all her bags listed.



I think she meant all her e-mails.  She has several bags up, and I had asked her about another one at the same time.  Later she mentioned that next time she was only going to list 1 or 2 bags at a time, so it wouldn't be so crazy for her.

I don't get how ebay let her list all those bags at once, and revise them all too.  I've been slammed with selling limits so many times, selling way less than her number; I wish ebay would be consistent!


----------



## blackonmaroon

What color is this?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ADME:B:BOC:US:1123&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## thithi

blackonmaroon said:


> What color is this?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ADME:B:BOC:US:1123&viewitem=&salenotsupported


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the seller has the color right.  I think it's Buff.


----------



## Awwgeez

Whats the name of this little thing? Half stam? Baby Stam, kids little sister stam? Oh and does anyone know the season. Thanks in advance! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&item=310143846217


----------



## iluvmybags

Awwgeez said:


> Whats the name of this little thing? Half stam? Baby Stam, kids little sister stam? Oh and does anyone know the season. Thanks in advance!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=310143846217



it's called the E/W Baby Stam (or some called it the "Stam Clutch")
I had one in Icy Bordeaux last fall and it so cute, but very tiny!
its from F/W05 -- same season as the first stams


----------



## redkid67

Hello, experts:

I just bought this MJ on ebay. Can someone name it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=290319148977

TIA 
Red


----------



## tadpolenyc

redkid67 said:


> Hello, experts:
> 
> I just bought this MJ on ebay. Can someone name it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=290319148977
> 
> TIA
> Red



it's the sofi in peanut from fall 07.


----------



## redkid67

tadpolenyc said:


> it's the sofi in peanut from fall 07.



Thanks so much for your help!

Red


----------



## redkid67

tadpolenyc said:


> it's the sofi in peanut from fall 07.



Thanks!

I searched it online and it seems there are two varied versions of Sofi, one with four push locks and one with two. I wonder why.

http://bagfetish-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/marc-jacobs-sofi-hobo.html

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2951291...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007187&P=1

The one I bought has two push locks.

Red


----------



## iluvmybags

redkid67 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I searched it online and it seems there are two varied versions of Sofi, one with four push locks and one with two. I wonder why.
> 
> http://bagfetish-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/marc-jacobs-sofi-hobo.html
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2951291/0~6006558~6006559~6007186~6007187?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007187&P=1
> 
> The one I bought has two push locks.
> 
> Red



the one that shows 4 padlocks may have been a pic taken early in the season and maybe the bag went thu design changes before its release.  this happens sometimes (i.e., last season's Alyona was shown with leather zipper pulls on NM's website, but when the bag was released it didn't have these pulls).  I'm pretty sure the Sofi only had the 2 padlocks


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Don't worry redkid, yours is the "right" one.  This thread explains a little more:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/confused-about-the-sofi-298565.html


----------



## redkid67

luvpurses24 said:


> ^^Don't worry redkid, yours is the "right" one.  This thread explains a little more:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/confused-about-the-sofi-298565.html



Dear iluvmybags and luvpurses24:

Thanks so much for the info. You gals rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Red


----------



## celebrityowned

Thanks!

Dana


----------



## paula_rose

paula_rose said:


> I bought this on ebay about 4 years ago.....clueless about it!! Any info would be appreciated!!


Hey Guys....Trying this one again.
Anyone seen this before/know what its called? Or what it might be worth?
Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

iluvmybags said:


> it's called the E/W Baby Stam (or some called it the "Stam Clutch")
> I had one in Icy Bordeaux last fall and it so cute, but very tiny!
> its from F/W05 -- same season as the first stams


 i think technically it was referred to as simply the E/W clutch


----------



## jun3machina

paula_rose said:


> Hey Guys....Trying this one again.
> Anyone seen this before/know what its called? Or what it might be worth?
> Thanks!


 looks like a very early marc by marc jacobs bag. i'd say if you were to sell on ebay it'd bring in between $40-150 depending on condition, listing, etc.


----------



## paula_rose

Thank you Jun!!!!


----------



## jun3machina

welcome


----------



## tadpolenyc

celebrityowned said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana



this is the soft calf satchel in white from resort 06.


----------



## mzedith

I attached the serial number tag & help me figure out what those letters and numbers mean?

sorry im learning...


----------



## tadpolenyc

i was never sure what the numbers in the second line mean, but f indicates the season, which is fall in this case and 06 is the year the style was released. the bag is called the amy hobo.


----------



## mzedith

tadpolenyc said:


> i was never sure what the numbers in the second line mean, but f indicates the season, which is fall in this case and 06 is the year the style was released. the bag is called the amy hobo.


 
thanks a million!!


----------



## fleurdelys

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LAR...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200

Hi ladies,
Is this really caramel?  I think it might be yogurt or oatmeal?


----------



## iluvmybags

fleurdelys said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LARGE-MULTI-POCKET-HOBO-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ330332877632QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ce95fb340&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A200
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Is this really caramel?  I think it might be yogurt or oatmeal?


the tag does say caramel, but even the seller says _
* Marc Jacobs calls it Caramel; to me it looks like a soft vanilla cream. *_

MJ does that a lot with colors -- names them something they look nothing like (like R07 Grey, which looked more like lavender than grey, or F08's so cool grey, which looked like an Olive Green)


----------



## Awwgeez

What's the name/season of this bag? Thanks Girls!


----------



## Melly

^ Can you attach a larger photo?  That one won't enlarge.


----------



## Melly

fleurdelys said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LARGE-MULTI-POCKET-HOBO-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ330332877632QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ce95fb340&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A4|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A200
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Is this really caramel?  I think it might be yogurt or oatmeal?



This is Oatmeal from Spring 2004.


----------



## Tasi

Hello, I purchased these MJ items around 07-08.  Thank you for your help!​


----------



## Awwgeez

Here Melly


----------



## Melly

^ I believe that is the Soft Box Flap bag from Fall 2006. It's hard to tell from that picture but the color looks like Slate.


----------



## Awwgeez

Thank you Melly!


----------



## bella324

can you tell me if this bag was ever made in a teal color?


----------



## Melly

^ It's best to only ask your question once.  I have already answered you in the Authenticate This thread.


----------



## missb

Hello,

Can anyone help me with these?

I just want to know the exact name and color of the bag. Telicious said it was Firebird turnlock hobo, is that the name? What is the color called?




Oh, and can anyone also help me with this MP? What is the color called? It has red suede lining. 





Thanks a bunch!


----------



## telicious

missb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me with these?
> 
> I just want to know the exact name and color of the bag. Telicious said it was Firebird turnlock hobo, is that the name? What is the color called?
> 
> View attachment 794913
> 
> 
> Oh, and can anyone also help me with this MP? What is the color called? It has red suede lining.
> 
> View attachment 794914
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


 
Name: Totally Turnlock Hobo
Color: Firebird

HTH!!!


----------



## missb

telicious said:


> Name: Totally Turnlock Hobo
> Color: Firebird
> 
> HTH!!!



Hi again, Telicious!

Thanks so much for your help. I ended up winning the Turnlock hobo for a great price too


----------



## Mad about Bags

missb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me with these?
> 
> I just want to know the exact name and color of the bag. Telicious said it was Firebird turnlock hobo, is that the name? What is the color called?
> 
> View attachment 794913
> 
> 
> Oh, and can anyone also help me with this MP? What is the color called? It has red suede lining.
> 
> View attachment 794914
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


 
Your large MP official colour name is Washed Rose. It is a very beautiful beige pink colour. The red suede lining is TDF! Right now I am looking for a Venetia in Washed Rose. Gently used bags in this colour are hard to come by. Congrats again on such a beautiful find! 
Wear her well and look after her please! She is such a gorgy babe!

I am very sure that the bag was made before 2005 but I am not sure exactly when. Our lovely MJ experts will certainly know the answer. HTH!


----------



## Melly

^ Actually I believe the color of that Large MP is called Rose Quartz from Resort 2004. 

Washed Rose has more brown undertones and the interior suede is a burgundy suede.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Melly said:


> ^ Actually I believe the color of that Large MP is called Rose Quartz from Resort 2004.
> 
> Washed Rose has more brown undertones and the interior suede is a burgundy suede.


 
You are abosolutely right Melly! It was too early for me! I don't know why I said Washed Rose ... must be wishing for Washed Rose unconciously as well. I adore Rose Quart. Thank you Melly. Glad to see your post


----------



## Mad about Bags

Mad about Bags said:


> Your large MP official colour name is Washed Rose. It is a very beautiful beige pink colour. The red suede lining is TDF! Right now I am looking for a Venetia in Washed Rose. Gently used bags in this colour are hard to come by. Congrats again on such a beautiful find!
> Wear her well and look after her please! She is such a gorgy babe!
> 
> I am very sure that the bag was made before 2005 but I am not sure exactly when. Our lovely MJ experts will certainly know the answer. HTH!


 
Correction: It is Rose Quart and it is a beautiful pale pink with a red suede lining TDF! Right now I am looking for a Rose Quart Venetia, Rose Quart bags are hard to come by. I should add Washed Rose Venetia to my HGs also since I somehow managed to described Washed Rose colour correctly while I was looking at Rose Quart! 
Probably because I was looking at and reading so much about Washed Rose


----------



## courters

The bag is the Marc by Marc Jacobs Posh Turnlock JJ.  I don't know what the color name of yours is, but I have one in chocolate.  I don't know the name of the clutch/pouch but it looks like it's from the Posh line also.  Hope this helps! 



Tasi said:


> Hello, I purchased these MJ items around 07-08.  Thank you for your help!​


----------



## northXnorthwest

Looking for an ID on this one- ideally, name/date/price but I'll settle for anything you've got


----------



## missb

Melly said:


> ^ Actually I believe the color of that Large MP is called Rose Quartz from Resort 2004.
> 
> Washed Rose has more brown undertones and the interior suede is a burgundy suede.



Hi Melly, thanks a lot!  So it's Rose Quartz huh  Nice... The lining is indeed red, but I didn't know it's different from burgundy. Is burgundy darker red lining? Mine is definitely red 




Mad about Bags said:


> Your large MP official colour name is Washed Rose. It is a very beautiful beige pink colour. The red suede lining is TDF! Right now I am looking for a Venetia in Washed Rose. Gently used bags in this colour are hard to come by. Congrats again on such a beautiful find!
> Wear her well and look after her please! She is such a gorgy babe!
> 
> I am very sure that the bag was made before 2005 but I am not sure exactly when. Our lovely MJ experts will certainly know the answer. HTH!



Hi Mad about bags, thanks a lot  The red suede lining is indeed TDF. I too want a small one in washed rose. Saw that on ebay but I missed it -- couple of times  

I will definitely look after this baby


----------



## fleurdelys

What color is this please?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200348462711


----------



## Melly

fleurdelys said:


> What color is this please?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200348462711



That color is Sap Green from Fall 2004.


----------



## fleurdelys

Melly said:


> That color is Sap Green from Fall 2004.


Thanks Melly!


----------



## celebrityowned

Approx Retail?
Year?

Thanks a million


----------



## iluvmybags

celebrityowned said:


> Approx Retail?
> Year?
> 
> Thanks a million



not sure, but it looks like the Meredith from S/S08
altho I've only seen it in Fluro colors and Black
(I believe someone just bumped a thread for that bag and posted pics in Black)

I don't remember the "blingy" version, but that doesn't mean it wasn't made


----------



## Cheryl24

^^I *think* it's from S/S 08 but I can't remember the exact style name.  I believe it's the sister to this bag, the Iris:


----------



## iluvmybags

I found the thread on the Meredith:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/fell-in-love-with-meredith-in-boston-271271.html

I'm pretty sure it's the same bag (replaced the lock w/a frog), but its from that "blingy" jeweled line (who's name I don't know)


----------



## pot_luck

northXnorthwest said:


> Looking for an ID on this one- ideally, name/date/price but I'll settle for anything you've got


 
Marc by Marc Jacobs Quilty N/S tote- blue iris


----------



## northXnorthwest

pot_luck said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Quilty N/S tote- blue iris



Thank you!


----------



## laipangs

I'm not sure at all if this is MJ, I saw this on lj the poster did say it was in a little mark 
catalog, so imma try my luck! Give me anything you got (especially if this isn't MJ)


----------



## Melly

^ Sorry, but I do not believe that is a Marc Jacobs bag.  You might want to try posting it in the Handbags & Purses sub-forum to see if anyone there can identify it.  Good luck!

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/


----------



## laipangs

Melly said:


> ^ Sorry, but I do not believe that is a Marc Jacobs bag.  You might want to try posting it in the Handbags & Purses sub-forum to see if anyone there can identify it.  Good luck!





Thank you !!  -starts journey


----------



## Sabinalynn

I have a question..I just bought this Mercer satchel at the Nordstrom half yearly sale and I'm in love with it! 40% off of $1095.00. The only thing I'm confused about is when I research the Mercer satchel, alot of them have the leather zipper pulls (shown on left), but mine does not (as shown on right). Did this bag come out 2 different seasons, one with the zipper pull and one without? Just curious..not that it matters a whole lot..


----------



## Sabinalynn

Oops did I post on the wrong thread?


----------



## iluvmybags

they may have changed the design.  I know both of the Mercer bags I've owned had leather zipper pulls (S08 and F08).  I wonder if maybe the leather pulls fell off??  Did you try doing a search to find pics of more recent mercer bags?  I haven't really paid that close attention to them, altho I did see one at Nordstroms last week and I'm heading out there today -- if they still have it, I could take a look


----------



## Sabinalynn

Thanks iluvmybags I did a little research and I did notice one other mercer satchel on the purse forum that was also a resort 08 and it had no zipper pulls. I know there was one in 2007 also and I those had zipper pulls..I also noticed the inside is a little different, so I think it's just the updated version. Thanks so much for your response! I would really appreciate you checking!! You're awesome!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Nevermind..problem solved. I found it here:

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/products_id/18347

No zipper pulls!


----------



## iluvmybags

I was actually going to tell you that I saw the Mercer Satchel (Tenant?) at Nordstroms (they still have it) and it didn't have leather zipper pulls -- guess they resigned the mercer bags!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Thanks soo much!!


----------



## BRONTE

Remy (as stated)  or Groovee (what I think).....thank u!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

BRONTE said:


> Remy (as stated)  or Groovee (what I think).....thank u!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


while I'm not real good w/MbyMJ names -- that doesn't look like the Groovee
I don't think the Groovee has that small leather strap on the front


----------



## Luna

I think the Groovee's been redesigned a little in the latest releases


----------



## missb

What is this one called? I've been fancying one 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Melly

^ That is the Banana Hobo in Emerald.


----------



## missb

Melly said:


> ^ That is the Banana Hobo in Emerald.



Hi Melly, nice.... All this time I thought it was just called quilted hobo :blushin: I love the color too, but I don't think I can ever find one 

Thanks, dear!


----------



## Melly

missb said:


> Hi Melly, nice.... All this time I thought it was just called quilted hobo :blushin: I love the color too, but I don't think I can ever find one
> 
> Thanks, dear!



Ooops I made a mistake. :shame: It was called Quilted Hobo for the Fall 2006 season (when emerald was released)  but then the name was changed to Banana Hobo for the Resort 2006 season.  HTH!


----------



## missb

Melly said:


> Ooops I made a mistake. :shame: It was called Quilted Hobo for the Fall 2006 season (when emerald was released)  but then the name was changed to Banana Hobo for the Resort 2006 season.  HTH!



I see. Oh well, same difference to me  But how about the one with the same style but has chain strap? I quite like that style too, but I reckon the chain strap is going to be rather painful. It does make it look pretty though


----------



## Cheryl24

Melly said:


> Ooops I made a mistake. :shame: It was called Quilted Hobo for the Fall 2006 season (when emerald was released)  but then the name was changed to Banana Hobo for the Resort 2006 season.  HTH!



I actually didn't know that either Melly!  I always thought it was the Banana Hobo.  Good info!


----------



## Awwgeez

Teli, whats the name of this MBMJ? Thanks a Heap!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Does anyone know the name and season of this clutch? Thanks!


----------



## Miss D.I.

hi ladies!  does anyone know this bag??  so pretty I love it!  It reminds me of a mbmj softy carry I had in '06 but its is way way bigger.  TIA!!


----------



## Awwgeez

Okay So I have a question color... I bought this MP on Ebay, under the impression it was emerald. I recieved it and its not the emerald I know and love!

My Old Emerald Blake with goldtone hardware..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Emerald MP with silvertone hardware... 






Sooooo my question is, is this MP really emerald?


----------



## mzedith

Melly said:


> Ooops I made a mistake. :shame: It was called Quilted Hobo for the Fall 2006 season (when emerald was released) but then the name was changed to Banana Hobo for the Resort 2006 season. HTH!


 
oh.. love it!!!! wow, very nice!


----------



## Cheryl24

Awwgeez said:


> Okay So I have a question color... I bought this MP on Ebay, under the impression it was emerald. I recieved it and its not the emerald I know and love!
> 
> My Old Emerald Blake with goldtone hardware..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Emerald MP with silvertone hardware...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo my question is, is this MP really emerald?




Emerald was produced in two seasons - the first w/ silver hardware and a light green suede lining was either 2004 or 2005.  I can't remember for sure which.  I'm sure someone else like Melly or Thithi would know for sure.

And the second Emerald was the deeper shade, gold hardware, blue suede lining from Fall 06.  

So yep, if that small MP you got has the light green suede lining, then it's probably the older Emerald.


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Yes Luv it does have light green suede lining. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kitcat

hello everyone-

I am stumped...I just saw a girl holding what looks like the black groovee, but it had quilted leather like Collection quilted bags. does this exist? I couldn't get close enough to take a quick spy pic, but I did notice the silver studs and hardware were all stamped with Marc by Marc Jacobs. It honestly might be a fake, but I don't really know the mbmj line too well, so maybe it's real?



anyways, here is a picture of what I'm talking about.



   except the front and back panels are quilted.  The middle section was smooth leather.

did I miss this somehow?

thanks you guys!


----------



## roomommy

^Do you mean quilted or woven?  Was it metallic?  There was a woven Groovee made of black and metallic strips, last year in the fall I think.  I've never seen a quilted one, though, but I don't know too much about MBMJ.

ETA: This is the metallic check Groovee:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/what-do-you-think-of-this-new-mbmj-337467.html#post7412152


----------



## jun3machina

no, they did a patchwork groove as well 






http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/29058


----------



## kitcat

hi roo and june-
nope.  it wasn't woven.  and it's not the patchwork.  It was definitely quilted leather.  It was as if a quilted stam and groovee had a baby!

I knew I should've asked her where she got that bag!  oh well.


----------



## Mandy Candy

hey guys! Sorry i originally posted this in the wrong area... I got this bag as a gift 4 years ago, i believe it was from the fall '05 collection. It has an exposed zipper that goes from the sides all the way to the bottom that can be opened to make the bag bigger. Its black with gold hardware... any help would be great thanks!!


----------



## Melly

^ That appears to be the Diane from Resort 2005.


----------



## iluvmybags

not to be confused with the Dian*ee* from R06!!!


----------



## xi_captain

How confusing! They need to do a better job with spelling and be more creative with names.


----------



## Taralindsey

I was at a bar last night and totally fell in love with this bag.. I liked it so much I asked the girl if I could take a picture of it so I would remember 

Can anyone tell me the name and what season it is from? also... was it like a dark gray? or a black?  My picture looks like it was a gray but it was dark in there so I couldnt tell in real life. 






it looks like it may be this one?  Sorry, I know nothing about this brand.  






thanks in advance!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Taralindsey said:


> I was at a bar last night and totally fell in love with this bag.. I liked it so much I asked the girl if I could take a picture of it so I would remember
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name and what season it is from? also... was it like a dark gray? or a black?  My picture looks like it was a gray but it was dark in there so I couldnt tell in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like it may be this one?  Sorry, I know nothing about this brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!!



I was going to say that it looks like the Groovee, which is the pic you posted
did you notice if there was a longer shoulder strap attached to her bag?
I don't see it in the pic, but maybe she took it off

the Groovee has gone thru a few design changes since it was first release -- I don't think the more recent ones have the straps down the front
here's a thread where one of the girls got a Groove which looks a lot like the one in the pic you posted:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/dr-who-dr-grooooveeeeeee-350809.html


----------



## Taralindsey

iluvmybags said:


> I was going to say that it looks like the Groovee, which is the pic you posted
> did you notice if there was a longer shoulder strap attached to her bag?
> I don't see it in the pic, but maybe she took it off
> 
> the Groovee has gone thru a few design changes since it was first release -- I don't think the more recent ones have the straps down the front
> here's a thread where one of the girls got a Groove which looks a lot like the one in the pic you posted:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/dr-who-dr-grooooveeeeeee-350809.html




Thank you! Her bag did not have a long strap but I think she probably took it off.. if those are the same bags... I think they are because they look really alike.  I really like the bag and the color of the one I took a picture of.


----------



## iluvmybags

Taralindsey said:


> Thank you! Her bag did not have a long strap but I think she probably took it off.. if those are the same bags... I think they are because they look really alike.  I really like the bag and the color of the one I took a picture of.


I'm pretty positive it's the Groovee only w/the strap removed, since there really weren't too many other bags designed like this -- the only "problem" is that as I said above, the Groovee's been redesigned, so her bag is probably an older color from a much earlier season (2007 or early 08).  this is what the current groovee bags look like (altho the bag will "fill out" like hers does once you put all your things inside -- the bottom will drop down and it won't look as long & short)


----------



## iluvmybags

the Remy is actually very similar to the Groovee, but it has twisted leather handles/straps and no longer shoulder strap


----------



## tadpolenyc

Taralindsey said:


> I was at a bar last night and totally fell in love with this bag.. I liked it so much I asked the girl if I could take a picture of it so I would remember
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name and what season it is from? also... was it like a dark gray? or a black?  My picture looks like it was a gray but it was dark in there so I couldnt tell in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like it may be this one?  Sorry, I know nothing about this brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!!



it's definitely the groovee probably in black. it was made with straps down the side for fall 08 and resort 09. there was also nude, grape, and navy blue. the mbmj boutiques might still have it or department stores if it hasn't already disappeared due to the sales, but you should have no problem finding it on ebay. just be sure to have it authenticated here first.

eta: plazatoo still has the beige.

http://www.plazatoo.com/SATCH/124688-NOSIZE.html


----------



## Taralindsey

^^ thanks so much! I am definitely loving this bag and I am on the lookout now


----------



## albee

Yesterday I found a MJ bag which was this shape.. 







and the body was quilted like this.... 





yet the colour was all cream... and it had Bronze studs on the bottom half of the bag. Can anyone identify it?? I wish I had bought it as it was on sale! Now I cant stop thinking about it!


----------



## iluvmybags

the bag on the left is the Mika from S08 - it was a boutique exclusive
it did come in white/ivory (tadpole has one)
the bag on the right, while similar, is the EVENING POUCHETTE (also from S08), which was sold at dept stores and the boutiques -- both bags are made from the same type of material, but the Mika has double straps (two chains) while the pouchette only has a single strap.
The mika is also lined with leather, while the pouchette has coated canvas lining - if you do a search, you'll find several threads regarding these two bags


----------



## iluvmybags

btw, this is called the SATIN RAD BAG & I believe its a 2008 Resort bag (but it didn't come in quilted form)


----------



## tadpolenyc

albee said:


> Yesterday I found a MJ bag which was this shape..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the body was quilted like this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet the colour was all cream... and it had Bronze studs on the bottom half of the bag. Can anyone identify it?? I wish I had bought it as it was on sale! Now I cant stop thinking about it!



it sounds like you're describing the glitter rad bag from spring 09.


----------



## tadpolenyc

here's a better picture in black.


----------



## albee

tadpolenyc said:


> here's a better picture in black.


 
Yes!... thank u for your help any everybody else =) thank u v much.. hehe


----------



## jun3machina

i know this is vintage MJ....is it 2001 season?? from the zoe line?? im trying to figure out what the color is. it has teal contrast stitching and teal suede lining. TIA!!


----------



## jun3machina

anyone??


----------



## xi_captain

Sorry can't help Jun but that teal contrast stitching looks so pretty against the leather.


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> i know this is vintage MJ....is it 2001 season?? from the zoe line?? im trying to figure out what the color is. it has teal contrast stitching and teal suede lining. TIA!!



I believe that this is from F/W02 (the same season the Zoe was introduced) -- there was an entire line of bags like this -- there was a hobo bag that had the dog leash hook on the front that was simply called LARGE HOBO.  It was originally made from tumbled calf leather w/suede lining (like this clutch).  The hobo was re-released for either resort 02 or spring 03 in soft calf leather w/pin-striped canvas, and at that time the name was changed to ZOE HOBO  

I don't think these had a fancy or creative name -- it was likely called simply a  Large Clutch or something pretty basic.  It came in a bunch of bright colors as well.  As for the exact color name I really cannot remember.  (I odn't believe the clutches were ever released in soft calf)

Here is a pic of one of the bags from the same collection, however -- this is the cornflower blue hobo (w/brown suede lining).  It's from the same season as the Clutch was released


----------



## jun3machina

thanks iluv!! i managed to find the hobo and figured it was probably from the same line. this is the slightly stiffer leather, like that orange dr. satchel i had right?? i would think it'd be nice and durable for a clutch. i'll take pics when it shows up. thanks hon!!


----------



## missmish

hi, can someone please help me out with the name of this? what season/line is it from? thanks a lot!


----------



## funkyah

*Hi,
can you please tell me the name of this model of marc jacob bag? and what color is this called + material ?

Thanks a lot
*


----------



## Awwgeez

I believe that the name is the quilted Banana hobo. Made of leather, the color looks like hazelnut, but someone will come along and correct me if Im wrong! They always do!


----------



## blackonmaroon

It was originally called just a Hobo, but after a certain season (I forget which) its name changed to the Banana Hobo.


----------



## harpsandhurdles

I saw this bag in the July issue of Bazaar, I must have it? Anybody know what the name of it is, I can't find it to buy anywhere and its not on the MJ website.

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/shopping-channel/bestbuy-daily/best-buy-061609


----------



## iluvmybags

harpsandhurdles said:


> I saw this bag in the July issue of Bazaar, I must have it? Anybody know what the name of it is, I can't find it to buy anywhere and its not on the MJ website.
> 
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/shopping-channel/bestbuy-daily/best-buy-061609


 
it might be a new style for fall/winter
when you looked at the website, did you look under MbyMJ?
there are a few styles shown on the website that are going to have chain straps this season -- maybe this is one of them


----------



## harpsandhurdles

I looked under the Marc by MJ section of the website, and alas, not that particular style. But the gold sequined Duffy bag? Yum.


----------



## roomommy

I've never seen this style before.  Anyone know the name/color?

Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## iluvmybags

roomommy said:


> I've never seen this style before.  Anyone know the name/color?
> 
> Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Marc-Jacob...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


I believe its from S/S03 or 04 -- it was another "hobo" bag (he did several of those back then!) - no "real" name.  Not sure, but it might be meadow


----------



## roomommy

Thanks, J!


----------



## schumley4

harpsandhurdles said:


> I saw this bag in the July issue of Bazaar, I must have it? Anybody know what the name of it is, I can't find it to buy anywhere and its not on the MJ website.
> 
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/shopping-channel/bestbuy-daily/best-buy-061609


 
It's from MbMJ Fall '09.  According to the website its called the Loopy Bow Pouchette.

http://www.marcjacobs.com/#/en-us/marcbymarcjacobs/women/fallwinter09/bags?lookId=50


----------



## suemb

I know this bag is older, but does anyone know the name (or the collection) and whether this listing seems accurate as to original price ($1900+??), year, etc.  The start bid on this bag seem really high...  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390067138108


----------



## iluvmybags

suemb said:


> I know this bag is older, but does anyone know the name (or the collection) and whether this listing seems accurate as to original price ($1900+??), year, etc.  The start bid on this bag seem really high...  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390067138108



I hate it when sellers over state the bags original price!
trying to make them sound worth so much more than are!!
(and have no idea when a bag was purchased!!)
this is the Terre Tote and it's from the 2003 F/W season and I believe the original price was somewhere around $1000-12000.  The $800 starting bid price is pretty high, even tho its NWT.  It is a bag that doesn't come around too often and it is a great bag, but in my opinion I wouldn't pay more than $500-600 for a NWT that is that old unless it was an extremely rare style/color


----------



## suemb

^Thanks so much for your quick informative response!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Are these washed rose?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LAR...0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:4|39:6|293:1|294:200

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280368114879


----------



## Melly

blackonmaroon said:


> Are these washed rose?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-LARGE-MULTIPOCKET_W0QQitemZ130318162688QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e57915b00&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:4|39:6|293:1|294:200
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280368114879



Those look like Bark from Fall 2004 to me.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Thanks, Melly!


----------



## Azure

I believe this bag is from MbyMJ, but what is the model called and from what season is it from? Thanks 








(The photos are from gillofilippa.blogg.se/ )


----------



## ladygogo

It has purple suede lining inside. 

Thanks!!


----------



## spaceyjacy

^I know the larger version is the Caroline, but I'm not sure if the smaller one shares that name or not.


----------



## ladygogo

spaceyjacy said:


> ^I know the larger version is the Caroline, but I'm not sure if the smaller one shares that name or not.



Thanks SpaceyJacy!!! its 14" x 18" so its the smaller version!!!!


----------



## telicious

Azure said:


> I believe this bag is from MbyMJ, but what is the model called and from what season is it from? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The photos are from gillofilippa.blogg.se/ )


 
I just responded to your PM, but it's the Dr. Q Fraser Tote in Portabello for those who were wondering!


----------



## mzedith

hi ladies, i just purchased this bag off ebay, does anyone know the name/style? and the seller said color was "mustard yellow" anyone know what the MJ color is?

i thought i would be fighting for it, but i was the only bidder:


----------



## tadpolenyc

mzedith said:


> hi ladies, i just purchased this bag off ebay, does anyone know the name/style? and the seller said color was "mustard yellow" anyone know what the MJ color is?
> 
> i thought i would be fighting for it, but i was the only bidder:




this is the mix quilted bowler from resort 07. the color was either called yellow or dijon. i don't quite remember. it's gorgeous.


----------



## mzedith

tadpolenyc said:


> this is the mix quilted bowler from resort 07. the color was either called yellow or dijon. i don't quite remember. it's gorgeous.


 
Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i can't wait to see it, won't be for a couple of weeks, but its going to be worth it.. , i love the different patterns, quilted, smooth and pleated.  really cool.  no wonder its called "Mixed"


----------



## nascar fan

mzedith said:


> hi ladies, i just purchased this bag off ebay, does anyone know the name/style? and the seller said color was "mustard yellow" anyone know what the MJ color is?
> 
> i thought i would be fighting for it, but i was the only bidder:


That's beautiful!!!


----------



## jun3machina

Nm


----------



## Melly

jun3machina said:


> okay, i know this aint a bag, but is another vaguely familiar with these? im trying to find ut what season they're from:



I don't know anything about boots but here's a larger image.   Good luck!


----------



## schumley4

Does anyone have any info on this bag?

AUTH. MARC JACOBS Deep Mauve Cracked Leather Handbag - eBay (item 170361741872 end time Jul-27-09 14:41:21 PDT)


----------



## jun3machina

Melly said:


> I don't know anything about boots but here's a larger image.   Good luck!


 thanks so much melly. ebay wasn't being cooperative in allowing me to save pictures.

also, im trying to find more info about this bag. i know it's referred to as the sting rachel bag, but i did a search in the ref. library and cannt find what season or leather type it is. does anyone know??
TIA! :smooches:


----------



## jun3machina

schumley4 said:


> Does anyone have any info on this bag?
> 
> AUTH. MARC JACOBS Deep Mauve Cracked Leather Handbag - eBay (item 170361741872 end time Jul-27-09 14:41:21 PDT)


 it's called the 'frankie' bag. i used to have one. here's a thread i started on mine, since there wasn't much info on the bag when i got it...hope it helps!
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/ze-elusive-frankie-bag-who-haz-seen-dis-396655.html


----------



## thithi

schumley4 said:


> Does anyone have any info on this bag?
> 
> AUTH. MARC JACOBS Deep Mauve Cracked Leather Handbag - eBay (item 170361741872 end time Jul-27-09 14:41:21 PDT)


This is the Frankie hobo from 2003... it comes in three sizes.  I think this one might be the medium.


----------



## Melly

jun3machina said:


> thanks so much melly. ebay wasn't being cooperative in allowing me to save pictures.
> 
> also, im trying to find more info about this bag. i know it's referred to as the sting rachel bag, but i did a search in the ref. library and cannt find what season or leather type it is. does anyone know??
> TIA! :smooches:



It is from Spring 2006 and is made from calf leather.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks melly!!!


----------



## schumley4

jun3machina said:


> it's called the 'frankie' bag. i used to have one. here's a thread i started on mine, since there wasn't much info on the bag when i got it...hope it helps!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/ze-elusive-frankie-bag-who-haz-seen-dis-396655.html


 
Thanks, jun!  For the life of me I couldn't remember the name.  LOL  Very helpful info; much appreciated.


----------



## schumley4

thithi said:


> This is the Frankie hobo from 2003... it comes in three sizes. I think this one might be the medium.


 
Thanks, thithi!


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Earlier this year (April) I saw a girl in London carrying an MJ bag and it was gorgeous. It had the name "Marc Jacobs" on the hardware. 

It looked like the Stella bag with the pockets on the front but it only had one strap instead of two (bit like a bucket bag). I really liked it but didn't get a chance to ask where she bought it. It looked quite new (i.e. no scuffs and scratches).

Do you guys know if and when MJ did a bag in that style?  Her bag was a grey/taupe/beige colour.

TIA


----------



## tadpolenyc

sounds like the sophia?


----------



## doublenn

celebrityowned said:


> Approx Retail?
> Year?
> 
> Thanks a million



I purchased this a couple of months ago, the retail tag said it was original $2300, but I paid ~$500. I can't remember the name on the tag, but Meredith rings a bell.


----------



## iluvmybags

thithi said:


> This is the Frankie hobo from 2003... it comes in three sizes.  I think this one might be the medium.



I actually think that's the largest of the Frankie bags
the Medium (normal) size is approx 11-12 inches across and the strap looks longer with an extra O-ring.  The largest size is pretty big and hits down by the hip -- I was in love with that bag (it reminded me of a slouchy gym bag!)


----------



## iluvmybags

is the coloring really off on my monitor, or does this look like Denim?
The seller says there is no dated serial tag, but wouldn't a denim bag have one?  I'm trying to remember what other color that she might describe as TEAL with that color lining and the MJ/Made in Italy nameplate (and since the Blake was introduced during F04 and dated serial tag started being used during F05, this has got to be a F04 or S05 color)


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> is the coloring really off on my monitor, or does this look like Denim?
> The seller says there is no dated serial tag, but wouldn't a denim bag have one?  I'm trying to remember what other color that she might describe as TEAL with that color lining and the MJ/Made in Italy nameplate (and since the Blake was introduced during F04 and dated serial tag started being used during F05, this has got to be a F04 or S05 color)


Sorry - I forgot to include the link!!
MARC JACOBS Used Handbag *Nice Blue/Teal color - eBay (item 280377064145 end time Aug-01-09 10:54:21 PDT)


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> I actually think that's the largest of the Frankie bags
> the Medium (normal) size is approx 11-12 inches across and the strap looks longer with an extra O-ring.  The largest size is pretty big and hits down by the hip -- I was in love with that bag (it reminded me of a slouchy gym bag!)


I'm almost positive the Rose/Mauve Frankie is the larger size
Here is a "regular" Frankie (in which she gives almost the same measurements), but look at the shoulder strap - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Vintage-Franky-Handbag-RARE_W0QQitemZ160351458691QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2555b11583&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

the Mauve one has a much longer strap with an extra O-ring (and the bag itself just looks larger)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-Deep-Mauve-Cracked-Leather-Handbag_W0QQitemZ170361741872QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27aa59e230&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A3|294%3A50


----------



## Melly

iluvmybags said:


> Sorry - I forgot to include the link!!
> MARC JACOBS Used Handbag *Nice Blue/Teal color - eBay (item 280377064145 end time Aug-01-09 10:54:21 PDT)



That color is spearmint from Resort 2004.


----------



## jun3machina

iluvmybags said:


> I'm almost positive the Rose/Mauve Frankie is the larger size
> Here is a "regular" Frankie (in which she gives almost the same measurements), but look at the shoulder strap -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-Jacobs-Vintage-Franky-Handbag-RARE_W0QQitemZ160351458691QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2555b11583&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> the Mauve one has a much longer strap with an extra O-ring (and the bag itself just looks larger)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-Deep-Mauve-Cracked-Leather-Handbag_W0QQitemZ170361741872QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27aa59e230&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A3|294%3A50


 i think they're the same size iluv...ones being hung and has been broken in, and the other is newer and is laying down, so it doesn't slouch as much....where's the extra "O" ring you're talking about?? i've always wanted to see  a large sized one...

EDIT** oh duh...okay i see what you're saying about the "O" ring now...so is the large just have a longer strap?? but it measures about the same size everywhere else?? that must be weird if you unhook the dogleash thing as there's just an extra ring on there, you know to shorten the strap.....hrmmm  ...very interesting..


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> i think they're the same size iluv...ones being hung and has been broken in, and the other is newer and is laying down, so it doesn't slouch as much....where's the extra "O" ring you're talking about?? i've always wanted to see  a large sized one...
> 
> EDIT** oh duh...okay i see what you're saying about the "O" ring now...so is the large just have a longer strap?? but it measures about the same size everywhere else?? that must be weird if you unhook the dogleash thing as there's just an extra ring on there, you know to shorten the strap.....hrmmm  ...very interesting..



No, the larger bag is definitely larger than the regular size. If that mauve one is the larger one (like I think it is), either her measurements or the measurements of the other bag are off (and I actually think the measurements of the smaller/medium size Khaki bag are off - I think it's only 10-11 inches long and 8 inches high).


----------



## jun3machina

im at a loss for a name. i kknow the colors...anyone remember. it's MBMJ:


----------



## schumley4

thanks for all of the info on the Frankie bag, ladies.  So useful!  I'm really digging the bag.


----------



## MittenedThings

is there supposed to be a picture jun3?  it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## tuffcookie

^^ it didn't work for me either.


----------



## jun3machina

really? i can see it just fine...here let me attach it..


----------



## darkchildlove

and is there any way I could still find it somewhere?
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3437/3768959099_51ba901d68.jpg


----------



## Meta

Ebay would be your best bet. I have seen the Bordeaux listed not too long ago and the brown as well. It also comes in Navy but I have never seen that on the 'bay tho. 

Good luck!


----------



## darkchildlove

thanks. was the tan color just "tan" or "natural" or...?


----------



## Luv n bags

I want to jump on the single train! Is this large or small?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3013580?origin=shoppingbag


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ That's the small!


----------



## MittenedThings

An MBMJ.  The font makes me think it's recent, but I don't think I've ever seen this bag before

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...bags?hash=item3ef72e9731&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Luv n bags

Thanks BOM.  I was hoping this was the large - I like the metallic leather.  It reminds me of the icy '05.


----------



## jun3machina

jun3machina said:


> really? i can see it just fine...here let me attach it..


 anyone??


----------



## Louis&Mark

can someone tell me the name of this bag please.


----------



## jun3machina

^ i think it's a reena


----------



## Louis&Mark

Thanks!


----------



## MittenedThings

jun3machina said:


> anyone??



Sorry  It looks familiar to me too but the name escapes me.


----------



## Luna

jun3machina said:


> im at a loss for a name. i kknow the colors...anyone remember. it's MBMJ:



Jun3, I just happened to have this on my work computer:
See attachment 

Pretty nylon duffle


----------



## Luna

darkchildlove said:


> and is there any way I could still find it somewhere?
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3437/3768959099_51ba901d68.jpg



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170135570430&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## roomommy

Louis&Mark said:


> can someone tell me the name of this bag please.



This is actually a quilted Suvi, not the Reena (which is more e/w in shape and does not have a long strap).  The Reena has 3 compartments and the Suvi has one.


----------



## ladygogo

Can anyone ID this MJ bag?











thanks!


----------



## ladygogo

and now I need your help to ID this Marc Jacobs bag.  It looks like a doctor bag to me but I know MJ has a Doctor bag that looks completely different and the other MJ bags I've seen have two front pockets instead of one like this one.  Thanks!

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b66/jkaton/IMG_2873.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b66/jkaton/IMG_2860.jpg


----------



## jun3machina

Luna said:


> Jun3, I just happened to have this on my work computer:
> See attachment
> 
> Pretty nylon duffle


luna you rock! thanks! it was driving me nuts because i remember being smitten with it on TFS back in the day when it came out


----------



## Luna

youre welcome!  I knew i had a pic of it, but i actually took a screenshot of the description too!  that bag's at least... 4 years old?  3 years old?


----------



## bens12

I need to know~ 
Thank you!


----------



## nazq

Hey everyone! I'm trying to ID all the bags I own, I'm pretty much done with my stam's but I needed help IDing these two.. Both were purchased last summer and I think that both were on sale (I'm sure the green one was but not sure about the Blake!).. I don't know if I'm allowed to ask about Marc by Marc Jacobs bags here but I couldn't find another thread (Sorry!)

I'd like to know the season/name/color of each bag please 

Bag 1: Patent green Marc by Marc Jacobs bag, it comes with a long strap but that was tucked inside the bag (Note: I also got this in yellow but I'm not sure where that one is right now, if you can ID both then please let me know!)





Bag 2: Cherry Red Blake (I really don't know what the shade is, I thought it was Tangerine but it's a bright red color :/)





Please excuse the bad image editing, my bed was covered with bags so I had to edit the mess! 

TIA for your help!


----------



## kawaiisweety

Hi, Can someone please help me identify this? I've looked everywhere and the closest I can find is the hobo multi-pocket bag, but it only has one-pocket. Thanks!!

http://liumonster.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/img_2557.jpg


----------



## iluvmybags

bens12 said:


> I need to know~
> Thank you!



that's a 1st season Messenger Bag - there wasn't an "official" name, but it's most often referred to as Messenger Style/Tote bag (I've also seen some people refer to it as a Brief Case! )


----------



## iluvmybags

ladygogo said:


> Can anyone ID this MJ bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!



I remember the season and the line, but I can't recall if there was an official name. It may have been called simply "Calf Leather Satchel"  (that wasn't uncommon back then!).  This is from the same line as the Eileen (F/W 03)


----------



## Louis&Mark

roomommy said:


> This is actually a quilted Suvi, not the Reena (which is more e/w in shape and does not have a long strap). The Reena has 3 compartments and the Suvi has one.


 
Suvi!!  that's it.  that rings a bell.  Thanks


----------



## bens12

Can I know the price of this bag?? 
Thank you so much~~!



iluvmybags said:


> that's a 1st season Messenger Bag - there wasn't an "official" name, but it's most often referred to as Messenger Style/Tote bag (I've also seen some people refer to it as a Brief Case! )


----------



## iluvmybags

bens12 said:


> Can I know the price of this bag??
> Thank you so much~~!



Hmmmmm, I don't think I can remember the price.  I'd say probably somewhere around $795-995??  The Stella was originally $895 when it first came out and this would have been released around the same time.  It's really hard to say since the price of MJ bags have gone up so much since these first ones were released

If you're talking on the second-hand market now, I think these go for anywhere from $150-350, depending on the condition, color


----------



## bens12

iluvmybags said:


> Hmmmmm, I don't think I can remember the price. I'd say probably somewhere around $795-995?? The Stella was originally $895 when it first came out and this would have been released around the same time. It's really hard to say since the price of MJ bags have gone up so much since these first ones were released
> 
> If you're talking on the second-hand market now, I think these go for anywhere from $150-350, depending on the condition, color


 
Okay. thank you so much~~!! Helped a lot.


----------



## jun3machina

yeah i'd say $150 resale...a PFer had one in black for that price a while ago


----------



## MatildaTilly

Jill said:


> To help de-clutter..I started a sticky re: helping PF members name a particular MJ bag..l(ike the year and style name.)So please place a pic of the bag in question here!
> 
> Please use this thread for those questions!
> Thanks!
> Happy Shopping!


Jill

Thank you for offer of helping to name a Marc Jacobs bag.  Could you please tell me what the attached bag is called if poss.  Sorry having trouble attaching photo, so I will try and describe if thats ok, it looks similar to the Mulberry Mitzy messenger but has an oval MJ badge and leaf shape designs in the same leather on both bottom corners!! Many thanks in advance.  Kind regards Matilda Tilly x


----------



## MatildaTilly

Jill said:


> To help de-clutter..I started a sticky re: helping PF members name a particular MJ bag..l(ike the year and style name.)So please place a pic of the bag in question here!
> 
> Please use this thread for those questions!
> Thanks!
> Happy Shopping!


Jill

Thank you for offer of helping to name a Marc Jacobs bag.  Could you please tell me what the attached bag is called if poss.  

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&sa=N&um=1


How much would it be worth second hand do you think? Sorry having trouble attaching photo, so I will try and describe if thats ok, it looks similar to the Mulberry Mitzy messenger but has an oval MJ badge and leaf shape designs in the same leather on both bottom corners!! Many thanks in advance.  Kind regards Matilda Tilly x


----------



## tadpolenyc

MatildaTilly said:


> Jill
> 
> Thank you for offer of helping to name a Marc Jacobs bag.  Could you please tell me what the attached bag is called if poss.
> 
> http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&sa=N&um=1
> 
> 
> How much would it be worth second hand do you think? Sorry having trouble attaching photo, so I will try and describe if thats ok, it looks similar to the Mulberry Mitzy messenger but has an oval MJ badge and leaf shape designs in the same leather on both bottom corners!! Many thanks in advance.  Kind regards Matilda Tilly x



it's the mbmj lovely luz messenger bag. it shouldn't go for more than $200 used, i wouldn't think.


----------



## kawaiisweety

*bump* 
Anyone? Would really like to know!! thanks!



kawaiisweety said:


> Hi, Can someone please help me identify this? I've looked everywhere and the closest I can find is the hobo multi-pocket bag, but it only has one-pocket. Thanks!!
> 
> http://liumonster.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/img_2557.jpg


----------



## blackonmaroon

jun3machina said:


> yeah i'd say $150 resale...a PFer had one in black for that price a while ago



Agreed.  Lesser known styles from that season tend not to go for very much when resold.


----------



## blackonmaroon

kawaiisweety said:


> *bump*
> Anyone? Would really like to know!! thanks!



I don't know the name, but it looks like it comes from the season when the Guineveres were produced in 2004.


----------



## nascar fan

Tia


----------



## Meta

^ I think that's the Groovee?


----------



## nascar fan

weN84 said:


> ^ I think that's the Groovee?


It is, but which one?  There were a few different versions - classic Groovee, etc.


----------



## tadpolenyc

it's the groovee in grape from f/w 08, i believe. i don't think it was called classic yet? it was before the new twisted handle version came out and during the time when they had the buckles extend all the way around the bag.


----------



## nascar fan

tadpolenyc said:


> it's the groovee in grape from f/w 08, i believe. i don't think it was called classic yet? it was before the new twisted handle version came out and during the time when they had the buckles extend all the way around the bag.


thank you.


----------



## kawaiisweety

blackonmaroon said:


> I don't know the name, but it looks like it comes from the season when the Guineveres were produced in 2004.




Thanks! I'll keep on searching


----------



## debora4ever

Does anybody know its name?


----------



## tonij2000

Hi ladies and gents! I got this bag today (from the sweetest pfer!) and I'd like to ID it if you all will help... It's got thick, yummy leather, beige suede lining, gold hw, white stitching and the MG tag says made in Italy, any idea of the name and season? Any info is greatly appreciated, TIA!


----------



## Luna

Isn't this the Jane tote?


----------



## Awwgeez

HI Ladies!
I knew if anyone could help with me with this, you guys could do it! As most of you know I am in search for the elusive (to me!) butter MP, is there anyway this could be it? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...bags?hash=item1c0bed4cc5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## jun3machina

too brown on. butter is definitely yellow


----------



## flugangst

Awwgeez said:


> HI Ladies!
> I knew if anyone could help with me with this, you guys could do it! As most of you know I am in search for the elusive (to me!) butter MP, is there anyway this could be it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...bags?hash=item1c0bed4cc5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I'm pretty sure that's Hazelnut (I have a large MP in that color).  IIRC, butter has light blue suede lining.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## Melly

^ Butter actually has a light tan suede interior.


----------



## Salma24

Can someone please id this bag?
This is the only pic I have of it.
thanks!


----------



## Meta

^ It looks like the Strippy Zippy Groovee but not quite as wide. Hmm..

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=630254012&tid=plfr1r

images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/6/optimized/946046_fpx.tif?wid=325&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bilin&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## sarahbeth564

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag?


----------



## blackonmaroon

What color would you say this is?

Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## spaceyjacy

From the sellers description it sounds like Washed Rose.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ That's what I thought, but doesn't the topstitching look different....?


----------



## jun3machina

yeah, washed rose has a lighter cream-ish top-stitching.....


----------



## jun3machina

^BOM, ask the seller for pics of the inside....maybe her camera is off or something. the only pink with that color topstitching is 'petunia' and the color of that leather looks so much like washed rose. im totally confused!


----------



## **shoelover**

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370240957335&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

can someone please tell me the name of this bag? also is this ideal for everyday as a messenger style bag. thank you.


----------



## Sheilsy

Hi everyone. I am trying to find out more information about this particular bag. It is authentic, I promise. I just cant seem to find anything about it, anywhere.


----------



## jun3machina

**shoelover** said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370240957335&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> can someone please tell me the name of this bag? also is this ideal for everyday as a messenger style bag. thank you.


 it's the patent dylan. it's a bit small actually, and cant be worn crossbody


----------



## jun3machina

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ That's what I thought, but doesn't the topstitching look different....?


it's bark!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ That's what I thought!  But the key pouch has a brighter red suede lining.  It's all so strange.  Hahaa oh well....


----------



## iluvmybags

Sheilsy said:


> Hi everyone. I am trying to find out more information about this particular bag. It is authentic, I promise. I just cant seem to find anything about it, anywhere.


 
I've never seen this before -- how do you know it's authentic?
that nameplate doesn't look right -- if its MbyMJ, it wouldn't have a MJ nameplate - and I KNOW this isn't collection

I guess its possible that it might have been some kind of "gift with purchase", but I don't think this is any kind of style that was on sale anywhere


----------



## jun3machina

yeah i think it was either that or a special item thing from a boutique. or a free bag with an over $XXXX spent on XXX.com deal. i know eluxury used to have those a lot


----------



## Sheilsy

iluvmybags said:


> I've never seen this before -- how do you know it's authentic?
> that nameplate doesn't look right -- if its MbyMJ, it wouldn't have a MJ nameplate - and I KNOW this isn't collection
> 
> I guess its possible that it might have been some kind of "gift with purchase", but I don't think this is any kind of style that was on sale anywhere


 

Oh, i see. i got it from a friend who said it was. thanks for the help!


----------



## jun3machina

^ i think it's real, but i think it was just an incentive and not a MBMJ style or MJ style if that makes sense. he did faux MP-like bags in canvas for his perfume line as well...they had similar nameplates


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Could someone please tell me the official name of this bag? I am assuming it is from the Sweet Punk Line. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Studded-messenger-Bag_W0QQitemZ140340420663QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20acf0e037&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Meta

^ I think that's the Sweet Punk Sioxie?


----------



## Melly

^ That's the Sweet Punk Siouxsie in almond.  That particular style has problems with flopping forward when worn though so you should take that into consideration before bidding/buying. 

ETA: Oops WeN beat me to it!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thank you for the info _weN & Melly!_ That's a bummer...I love the Sweet Punk line but I am scared off by the weight of these bags.


----------



## iluvmybags

scoobiesmomma said:


> Thank you for the info _weN & Melly!_ That's a bummer...I love the Sweet Punk line but I am scared off by the weight of these bags.



Jun just won the black version of this bag - look for a bunch of pics including modeling shots once she gets it (which should be tomorrow!!)


----------



## Melly

scoobiesmomma said:


> Thank you for the info _weN & Melly!_ That's a bummer...I love the Sweet Punk line but I am scared off by the weight of these bags.



If you love the look but are concerned about weight you might want to consider the Sweet Punk Debbie.  I believe it is the lightest of the bags in that line.


----------



## artsy

I'm looking for the name of a Marc by black leather tote I saw across a mag yesterday. The mag introduced the bag as "studded bag" and I recognized large stitches across the middle of the bag as well as Marc by Marc Jacobs button but that was pretty much it. I'm not sure whether it was this season's or last season's...the feature was about famous bloggers' favorite fashion items and the photographs were more about the people than the bags...  TPFers please help me!!!!!!


----------



## Meta

^ If you could post a pic that would be more helpful.


----------



## winglessx

Anyone know the name of this bag? thanks!


----------



## Meta

^ Marc by Marc Jacobs Dr. Q Fraser tote in Grape


----------



## winglessx

thanks, weN84! And this bag? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for the sideways pic! TIA!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ That's the Groovee.


----------



## SNG

Hello everyone.  I just purchased this bag at Nordstrom Rack it is steel blue with a snakeskin embossed leather.  It is from the resort 2008 collection - states that in bag.  Does anyone know the name of the bag and the exact color name.  Thank you...  Julie


----------



## tadpolenyc

SNG said:


> Hello everyone.  I just purchased this bag at Nordstrom Rack it is steel blue with a snakeskin embossed leather.  It is from the resort 2008 collection - states that in bag.  Does anyone know the name of the bag and the exact color name.  Thank you...  Julie



that's the embossed snakeskin baby cecilia in blue.


----------



## SNG

Thank you, always nice to receive such expert responses!


----------



## JessieRose

What is the name of this one? TIA!


----------



## Meta

^ I don't know if there's a specific name to that bag. I think its just MbyMJ Hobo, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## JessieRose

weN84 said:


> ^ I don't know if there's a specific name to that bag. I think its just MbyMJ Hobo, if I'm not mistaken.



Bummer..no real name?


----------



## Meta

^The bags from earlier seasons didn't really have many names to it.


----------



## JessieRose

weN84 said:


> ^The bags from earlier seasons didn't really have many names to it.



I see..thank you so for your help! I usually stick to Fendi and Chanel..but this one was so bright and cheerful! Thanks!!


----------



## SassieMe

SNG said:


> Hello everyone.  I just purchased this bag at Nordstrom Rack it is steel blue with a snakeskin embossed leather.  It is from the resort 2008 collection - states that in bag.  Does anyone know the name of the bag and the exact color name.  Thank you...  Julie



I saw that bag at my Nordstrom Rack - congrats on a great deal!  I picked up the embossed snake Stam in blue at the same sale.  They still have several beautiful MJ there at about 1/3rd of the original price.  I am SO fighting the impulse to return and snap them up.  They have a couple of great Mulberrys also...  

Someone stop me!!!!


----------



## MittenedThings

JessieRose said:


> What is the name of this one? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 869836


 
I think this was an earlier MBMJ bag, so like wen said, it might not have a name.  It looks like it might be from an early Softy line, though, so maybe if you google that you might come across it?  I'm not 100% sure though! HTH


----------



## pearlisthegurl

whats the name of this bag?


----------



## Dawn

the quinn hobo - not positive if it's the medium or the large, but it looks medium to me.
the color is barn red 



pearlisthegurl said:


> whats the name of this bag?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Thanks its small so I guess the medium!


----------



## Izznit

^^The crazy apartment lady on Will and Grace used that bag! I got excited when I recognized it


----------



## SaksChanel

Hi,

I saw someone wearing a black fabric Stam bag with little black leather detialand wasnt sure if it was a fake or not ? Can someone let me know when it came out or if its even a real MJ ?

Thanks!


----------



## Melly

^ Did it look like this only black?






If so it was the Jerzey Stam from the Resort 2008 collection.


----------



## SaksChanel

Yes!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Awwgeez

Is this pomegranate??


----------



## Melly

^ It looks like that to me.


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Thank you melly, the seller was calling it brick, so I wasnt sure


----------



## Melly

^ No problem!


----------



## plilly3

Is this bag rose quartz? I'm kind of obsessed with pink MJ bags right now 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Guaranteed-Auth...bags?hash=item3ef7c4d77b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Melly

plilly3 said:


> Is this bag rose quartz? I'm kind of obsessed with pink MJ bags right now
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Guaranteed-Auth...bags?hash=item3ef7c4d77b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I believe it is but it's difficult to tell since the seller took the pictures in such poor lighting.  If you are interested in it be sure to request pics of the zipper heads and to make an offer because that price is crazy.


----------



## jun3machina

scoobiesmomma said:


> Thank you for the info _weN & Melly!_ That's a bummer...I love the Sweet Punk line but I am scared off by the weight of these bags.


honestly the bag isn't too heavy and it just kinda tilts a bit when worn. not bad at all. i totally recommend it!


----------



## plilly3

Melly said:


> I believe it is but it's difficult to tell since the seller took the pictures in such poor lighting.  If you are interested in it be sure to request pics of the zipper heads and to make an offer because that price is crazy.



Haha I was asking because I got a RQ sophia for A LOT less than that and I really liked the color of the bag in that picture (and was wondering if my bag would look similar). Thanks melly


----------



## Awwgeez

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190332379991&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

what color is this? She says it has pink suede lining, and is the hardware gold or silver?


----------



## Meta

It looks like silver hw to me. I don't think the Sophia was produced in gold hardware except for the Mercer ones. As for color, I have no clue. 

You might want to check out this thread.


----------



## Awwgeez

Never mind!


----------



## Awwgeez

Thanks Wen, I think its fuschia, that color has pink suede lining to. Very helpful thread!


----------



## Awwgeez

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...bags?hash=item1e584fa9a3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Butter?


----------



## Meta

^ I think that's Honey. Butter is a deeper shade of yellow.


----------



## applegirl

hi! does anyone know if MJ ever made the quilted handy with a long strap? i have a small fuschia bag that looks just like a quilted handy from last christmas, but i don't know what the name is. 

thanks! you guys are all amazing!


----------



## Melly

^ That sounds like the Birdie.   Does it look like this?






(photo courtesy of Jun3machina)


----------



## jun3machina

^ yup, melly beat me to it. i think it's the birdy


----------



## Glynis

Just won this on Ebay today. Anyone know the colour name?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280397275498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Meta

Possibly Rose from S/S08?


----------



## Glynis

weN84 said:


> Possibly Rose from S/S08?



Thanks for that, I think you are right. I have just been going through pages and pages of an old thread on ZCs. izznit and xi_captain both have rose ZCs and they seem to be the same as mine.


----------



## Izznit

^^Looks like rose to me, too


----------



## afcgirl

moved to name that mj bag thread 
-dawn

Not sure what color this is (could be an ivory/stone or greenish?). Also the year would be helpful. I am new to Marc Jacobs bags.

It has a burgundy suede interior.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## photogenics

Thanks!


----------



## flugangst

afcgirl said:


> moved to name that mj bag thread
> -dawn
> 
> Not sure what color this is (could be an ivory/stone or greenish?). Also the year would be helpful. I am new to Marc Jacobs bags.
> 
> It has a burgundy suede interior.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



That's a thistle (pale green) Stella from fall '04.


----------



## flugangst

photogenics said:


> Thanks!



That's the Carter tote from fall '08.  Here's a thread with recent sightings at outlets:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/desparately-seeking-the-carter-tote-in-black-501740.html


----------



## afcgirl

flugangst said:


> That's a thistle (pale green) Stella from fall '04.


 
thank you!


----------



## CarrieB

This is lovely. What's it called?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-q...bags?hash=item19b6b0c806&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Melly

CarrieB said:


> This is lovely. What's it called?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-q...bags?hash=item19b6b0c806&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



That is the Single in Bronze from Spring 2009.


----------



## CarrieB

Melly said:


> That is the Single in Bronze from Spring 2009.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Mimster

Hi there.  I'm new to MJ so I though I better ask the experts on this.  Can someone tell me the name and year that it came out?  Does it come in other colors?

Thanks


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ I believe that's a fake of the Groovee.


----------



## paula_rose

Mimster said:


> Hi there.  I'm new to MJ so I though I better ask the experts on this.  Can someone tell me the name and year that it came out?  Does it come in other colors?
> 
> Thanks



I know a couple years ago they MbMj came out with a black and gold checked bag like this...the one in your picture def. a fake


----------



## iluvmybags

Mimster said:


> Hi there. I'm new to MJ so I though I better ask the experts on this. Can someone tell me the name and year that it came out? Does it come in other colors?
> 
> Thanks





blackonmaroon said:


> ^ I believe that's a fake of the Groovee.



I'm not sure that's fake BOM - there was a line of Groovee bags with that "metallic woven" leather - the "Metal Check Groovee from last Fall (2008) - http://savvy.purseblog.com/brands/marc-by-marc-jacobs/marc-by-marc-jacobs-metal-check-groovee-bag.html






As for authenticity - Mimster, did you see this in an auction or just online somewhere?


----------



## jun3machina

it's a fake of a metallic check dr. groove satchel

it should look like this one:
http://www.viecouture.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-metal-check-groovee-bag/

the weaving is straight across. here's one in another color:


----------



## paula_rose

and 'something' about that tag ain't right.


----------



## iluvmybags

I wonder if mimster was wondering more about style than authenticity?
While that particular bag may be fake - there are authentic MbyMJ bags that look similar to that (which as was mentioned, was the "Metal Check Groovee" from F08)

as for other colors mimster, I'm pretty sure it came in Black and Purple and a Bronze (or brown-ish) color - not sure if there were other colors or not

I don't think these are still available at most stores (they didn't repeat them, did they?), unless you find one at an outlet and/or on sale somewhere - there's always ebay and/or bonanzle - but since this was a faked style, you should double-check authenticity before purchasing one


----------



## cactus24

Hi all, could any one id this MJ bag, and possibly the year in which it came out?
Thanks!


----------



## Mimster

iluvmybags said:


> I wonder if mimster was wondering more about style than authenticity?
> While that particular bag may be fake - there are authentic MbyMJ bags that look similar to that (which as was mentioned, was the "Metal Check Groovee" from F08)
> 
> as for other colors mimster, I'm pretty sure it came in Black and Purple and a Bronze (or brown-ish) color - not sure if there were other colors or not
> 
> I don't think these are still available at most stores (they didn't repeat them, did they?), unless you find one at an outlet and/or on sale somewhere - there's always ebay and/or bonanzle - but since this was a faked style, you should double-check authenticity before purchasing one



Thanks for the name.  I was just wondering about the name and I kinda suspect that it is a fake.  Go the picture from a seller on craiglist but she couldn't tell me the name of it.

I think I better start to frequent MJ more often.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i think it's important to point out a fake bag when you can even if it's based on an existing style and the question of authenticity hasn't necessarily come up yet. couldn't hurt, right? 



cactus24 said:


> Hi all, could any one id this MJ bag, and possibly the year in which it came out?
> Thanks!



it's the capra in dark brown from fall 06. iirc it was a net-a-porter exclusive color.


----------



## Mimster

^ You're right.  I didn't mean to sound unappreciated for all the help I find here.


----------



## tadpolenyc

Mimster said:


> ^ You're right.  I didn't mean to sound unappreciated for all the help I find here.



mim, please don't worry about it. you didn't sound unappreciative and i wasn't implying that you were. the comment was by no means directed towards you, and i apologize if it came off that way. i was just making a general statement.


----------



## cactus24

tadpolenyc said:


> i think it's important to point out a fake bag when you can even if it's based on an existing style and the question of authenticity hasn't necessarily come up yet. couldn't hurt, right?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the capra in dark brown from fall 06. iirc it was a net-a-porter exclusive color.


 

Thanks vm! I checked and it was indeed the net a porter exclusive.


----------



## jun3machina

a venetia double pocket doctors satchel hoosa-ma-flicky???
anyone?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...bags?hash=item4a9b351a93&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Meta

That's the Tina, *jun3*


----------



## jun3machina

ah! cool! thanks wen!!!


----------



## dyyong

hi, can anyone tell me what model is this bag? which year it is from? TIA


----------



## tadpolenyc

dyyong said:


> hi, can anyone tell me what model is this bag? which year it is from? TIA



it's the bordeaux patchwork lou from fall 07.


----------



## dyyong

tadpolenyc said:


> it's the bordeaux patchwork lou from fall 07.


 
THANKS *tad*


----------



## Melly

^ I could be wrong but I believe that might actually be the Patchwork Bowler in Bordeaux from Fall 2007.  http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...07-bags-marc-jacobs-143673-8.html#post4508319


----------



## tadpolenyc

it could be. it's hard to tell based on the shape cause the bag's so perfectly slouchy.


----------



## dyyong

here's couple of pictures *tad* & *Melly*

link didn't work, will try again


----------



## dyyong

ok, hope this will work


----------



## Melly

^ Yep, that's definitely the Patchwork Bowler!


----------



## dyyong

thanks *Melly*


----------



## guancia

Hi, I posted these bags and skirts on the main forum, and someone told me about this thread. So I really hope you experts can give me some information on these. Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

what color is this?


----------



## Melly

jun3machina said:


> what color is this?



That looks like Cocoa from Resort 2006.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks melly


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello,

Can you all help me: 

* name of this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag? 
* approximate retail price?
* season?
* where can I purchase it?

Thank you within advance for your assistance. Thank you, thank you, thank you!  Becky of BeautifulBasics


----------



## jun3machina

it's the jelly jaquard lil' riz hobo by marc by marc jacobs 

from 2007 fall i think, sold out everywhere i could find online, so maybe ebay...there's a few on ebay, just not this particular color...so just keep checking


----------



## jun3machina

is this sweetpea? it's that sick 60's green they  used on couches from the 60's and im kinda in love...


----------



## Melly

^ No, I'm pretty sure that color is Grass.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks melly!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear ladies,

What is the official colour and the season please? Thank you in advance


----------



## starqueen_78

Hi Guys, can you please tell me what the name of this clutch is and what season... thanks!


----------



## tadpolenyc

starqueen_78 said:


> Hi Guys, can you please tell me what the name of this clutch is and what season... thanks!



it's the trompe l'oeil flat case from s/s 08.


----------



## iluvmybags

Mad about Bags said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> What is the official colour and the season please? Thank you in advance



I think this might be "Luggage" which would be from early 2003
(it looks a lot like this one:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2556cae855, which I'm pretty sure is Luggage)


----------



## Mad about Bags

iluvmybags said:


> I think this might be "Luggage" which would be from early 2003
> (it looks a lot like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2556cae855, which I'm pretty sure is Luggage)


 
Thank you iluv.


----------



## Awwgeez

is this butter? Or another honey?


----------



## Melly

^ That looks like Custard from Spring 2003.


----------



## DesignerElla

Hello! Long time no shop, and must not tempt too much.

But I just went into Off Saks and the last table I came upon was Marc Jacobs. Uhoh. 

I want to try to find it at an even further discount, perhaps on the E site...

No photo, sorry, here's the description:

The one I saw was a purple tone, very feminine at the beginning of the straps (perfect short shoulder length) because it was knotted or something like that in a pretty way. Sculpted hardware on the bottom sides to look like push locks with little strips/straps like the popular side buckle thang. Front pocket with big Marc zipper pull. Top zip. Shaped kind of like a Blake. They had a bunch more of the same color in a similar bag but tote.

Thanks so much!

(My BF said I looked like I was about to cry when I finally left that bag, after much molestation of it, hehe jk.)


----------



## iluvmybags

DesignerElla said:


> Hello! Long time no shop, and must not tempt too much.
> 
> But I just went into Off Saks and the last table I came upon was Marc Jacobs. Uhoh.
> 
> I want to try to find it at an even further discount, perhaps on the E site...
> 
> No photo, sorry, here's the description:
> 
> The one I saw was a purple tone, very feminine at the beginning of the straps (perfect short shoulder length) because it was knotted or something like that in a pretty way. Sculpted hardware on the bottom sides to look like push locks with little strips/straps like the popular side buckle thang. Front pocket with big Marc zipper pull. Top zip. Shaped kind of like a Blake. They had a bunch more of the same color in a similar bag but tote.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> (My BF said I looked like I was about to cry when I finally left that bag, after much molestation of it, hehe jk.)



did it look anything like this?


----------



## DesignerElla

Yes! But I think I remember it seeming shorter.


----------



## tadpolenyc

perhaps it was the mercer satchel in lilac?


----------



## tadpolenyc

whoops! wrong thread.


----------



## dyyong

i have one more question;

IS THIS BAG HEAVY?






[/QUOTE]


----------



## DesignerElla

Yes that one's it! But it's not that color precisely either. That's just fine though, that's enough.


----------



## blackonmaroon

dyyong said:


> i have one more question;
> 
> IS THIS BAG HEAVY?


[/QUOTE]

If you look at it, you'll notice the minimal hardware.  It also has coated canvas lining.  Patchwork styles generally aren't heavy.


----------



## SassieMe

Hi!  Does anyone know the name of this lovely MJ bag?  It was listed in the Authentic tread, and after mooning over for forever (well, really about 30 minutes!), I snapped it up.  

These are the dimensions as listed:
15 " width 
10" height
3-5" deep (gussets make bag expandable)
handle drop 7" 

Also, the zipper kind of sticks when going over the contoured section.

THANKS!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Python Capra.


----------



## SassieMe

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ Python Capra.



Thanks, BOM!  

Python, huh?!!   Sounds even more exotic than it looks!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ No problem, Sass!  And yep, you're wearing snakeskin on your shoulder.


----------



## SassieMe

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ No problem, Sass!  And yep, you're wearing snakeskin on your shoulder.



Snake on my shoulder!  Ew!  Ew! Ew!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

What is this bag? How old? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9ba5ca12


----------



## Melly

it'sanaddiction said:


> What is this bag? How old? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pur...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9ba5ca12



This is the Perforated Flap Bag in Purple from I believe Resort 2005.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Please forgive my ignorance, is this soft calf graphite?  Thank you 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439adb9a51


----------



## Melly

Mad about Bags said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, is this soft calf graphite?  Thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439adb9a51



I wish!!    No, that's just a Quilted Venetia in Grey from Fall 2007.


----------



## strema

Hello! Can anyone ID this bag? It's from my personal collection, so I can provide more pictures and answer questions.

It has one zipper pocket inside and is lined with suede in a turquoise or seafoam green color. TIA!


----------



## iluvmybags

strema said:


> Hello! Can anyone ID this bag? It's from my personal collection, so I can provide more pictures and answer questions.
> 
> It has one zipper pocket inside and is lined with suede in a turquoise or seafoam green color. TIA!



I'm not certain but I think this is one of those that has a more "simple" name liked "Flap Pouchette" or "Soft Pouchette" I believe this is from the 2004 Spring/Summer season


----------



## mattiolo

how old is this bag?  is it real name? what color is it? thank you 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220407572345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iluvmybags

mattiolo said:


> how old is this bag?  is it real name? what color is it? thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220407572345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



thats the Downtown Suvi and it's from the 2008 Resort season
the color is included on the hangtag shown in the listing - it's Nude
these appeared to go straight to outlet stores as they were discovered at several Nordstrom Rack stores last winter, while the Resort season was still in dept stores at full price


----------



## SassieMe

iluvmybags said:


> thats the Downtown Suvi and it's from the 2008 Resort season
> the color is included on the hangtag shown in the listing - it's Nude
> these appeared to go straight to outlet stores as they were discovered at several Nordstrom Rack stores last winter, while the Resort season was still in dept stores at full price



They're still at the Rack - I saw a couple there last weekend.  They are not moving!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Hi Ladies! Can you tell me the name and season of this bag? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5417d317


----------



## tadpolenyc

it'sanaddiction said:


> Hi Ladies! Can you tell me the name and season of this bag? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5417d317



it's the python capra from fall 06.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

That was quick, thank you!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Melly said:


> I wish!!  No, that's just a Quilted Venetia in Grey from Fall 2007.


 
Opps :shame: thank you Melly.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hello all

Is this actually Goat leather? Any idea how heavy this is? Thank you in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a54316079


----------



## thithi

Mad about Bags said:


> Hello all
> 
> Is this actually Goat leather? Any idea how heavy this is? Thank you in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Mar...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a54316079


I think it is made of goat leather.  from what i remember, it wasn't that heavy and on the smaller side.  you can double up the chains as well if you want to have a shorter arm drop.


----------



## Mad about Bags

thithi said:


> I think it is made of goat leather. from what i remember, it wasn't that heavy and on the smaller side. you can double up the chains as well if you want to have a shorter arm drop.


 
 Thank you thithi


----------



## Mad about Bags

I have never seen this bag before :wondering
 What is the name of this bag please? Thank you in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110449728754&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tadpolenyc

Mad about Bags said:


> I have never seen this bag before :wondering
> What is the name of this bag please? Thank you in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110449728754&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



it's the mariah from s/s 07. i believe the color is slate.


----------



## Mad about Bags

tadpolenyc said:


> it's the mariah from s/s 07. i believe the color is slate.


 
Thank you tad!


----------



## justbuynpurses

What is the name of this bag? Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160373279003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Mad about Bags

justbuynpurses said:


> What is the name of this bag? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160373279003&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
 Sorry it 's a FAKE.


----------



## justbuynpurses

^^ That's why I didn't know the name....lol Thank You!


----------



## jaynat

Hello ladies!  I'm new here but wanted to know if you could help me identify this MJ bag.  The original owner said it was from his first year of making bags, but that's all she knew.  Any more info would be great 

alexissuitcase.com/mjbag.html

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## blackonmaroon

I'm not sure if that bag has a specific name.  I usually hear it called a vintage doctor bag or something along those lines.  There's a black one on sale on Bonanzle by a tPFer.


----------



## jaynat

Thank you, that definitely helps!


----------



## MJBelle

Any help on this style?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380172878120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dyyong

hi there! can anyone tell me what model is this? it's in light blue is which year and what season? TIA


----------



## Luv n bags

Its the Ryder from Spring '07

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...ing-07-bags-wallets-57505-25.html#post2357973


----------



## dyyong

tigertrixie said:


> Its the Ryder from Spring '07
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...ing-07-bags-wallets-57505-25.html#post2357973



thank you tiger!!!!


----------



## purseous22

Hello can someone help me name this hobo bag? 

http://www2.shopsmartbargains.com/images/product/115837/1158377077_LG.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## kitcat

hello

can someone tell me the color and season/year of this zip clutch?  what type of leather is it too?  thanks!  is it the same as in my siggie?

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ginagate/items/Marc_Jacobs_quilted_grey_zip_clutch_wallet


----------



## jun3machina

kitcat said:


> hello
> 
> can someone tell me the color and season/year of this zip clutch?  what type of leather is it too?  thanks!  is it the same as in my siggie?
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ginagate/items/Marc_Jacobs_quilted_grey_zip_clutch_wallet


um just as stated in the description there, it's fall 08 and grey. it's done out of washed goatskin leather, which is  matte in finish and also has dye variations, similar to that of a watercolor painting. the purple from this line was prone to color change due to oxidation with skin oils and the fact the leather is porous...


----------



## jun3machina

purseous22 said:


> Hello can someone help me name this hobo bag?
> 
> http://www2.shopsmartbargains.com/images/product/115837/1158377077_LG.jpg
> 
> Thank you!


this came out years ago. i wanna say 2004....i dont know of the name though, sorry


----------



## kitcat

jun3machina said:


> um just as stated in the description there, it's fall 08 and grey. it's done out of washed goatskin leather, which is matte in finish and also has dye variations, similar to that of a watercolor painting. the purple from this line was prone to color change due to oxidation with skin oils and the fact the leather is porous...


 

thanks june.  I know that's what she said...I guess I was doubting the info cuz I had a washed goatskin at one time and it didn't look like this one.  oh wells, I was really hoping it was maybe one of the 09 greys or a Saks exclusive grey.  turns out this isn't the one I was looking for after all.


----------



## jun3machina

i know the leather on the washed goatskins varied a lot in color. i remember one gal ordered 2 stams from this season and the difference in color was amazing, and it was merely a dye-lot difference. i wonder if that's the case here. you could always ask her for a picc of the serial tag and that will determine for sure what season it's frm. it reminds me of the grey birdy i had, but i dont think it's lambskin....but a date-code/serial tag # would confirm what season it's from for sure


----------



## purseous22

jun3machina said:


> this came out years ago. i wanna say 2004....i dont know of the name though, sorry




I found out days ago...it's called "lucky clover" hobo bag. Thanks though.


----------



## sparklepants

Hi, please could someone possibly tell me what this bag is called? my Mother is downsizing her bag collection and has asked me to sell it for her and I cannot find it's name out...I feel like a detective, yesterday I spent about an hour with google and finally identified another of her bags as a dr q groovee. many thanks in advance for any help, I am a bit of a novice with MBMJ

http://s222.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=DSC00564.jpg&t=1258493287836

Hope I've done the link right, i've never done it before!


----------



## Meta

^ I think thats the Totally Turnlock Posh Satchel


----------



## sparklepants

Hi, thanks for that, I just checked ebay and I think if I use the words posh turnlock jazz bag, it should be about right!


----------



## esiders

Hi everyone!

In this picture...can anyone ID the bags and the seasons they were sold?

Bag on left: ??
Bag on right: Venetia, right? How can I tell the year?


----------



## Meta

There should be a tag sewn into the bottom corner in the pocket of the main compartment. S means Spring followed the year e.g. 05 means 2005. F means Fall while Re means Resort. 

Unfortunately I do not know the name of the bag on the left although it looks very much like the Adina.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ I agree, the bag on the left reminds me of the Adina, so it's probably from the same season.  I don't know the season of the Venetia, but I believe the color is called Dark Forest or Forest Green or something like that.


----------



## Melly

^ I believe that is the tumbled calf Venetia in Dark Forest from Fall 2004.


----------



## esiders

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Teefx2

can anyone tell me what this bag is called? or where i could buy it from? THANKS

http://marcjacobs.com/#/en-us/marcbymarcjacobs/women/springsummer10/bags?lookId=30


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ It's not out yet, hon.  It's scheduled to be released for Spring '10.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Can anybody tell me what this is called?


----------



## shoppingislove

^ I think that's called a Totally Turnlock Pouchette.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Sweet, thank you  I've been looking for a while and I couldn't find it anywhere online. Managed to snag this one on sale at Nordies. Yay!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Oh, wait. I googled it just to double check. It's actually the Posh Turnlock Pouchette, not Totally Turnlock, but thank you very much again.


----------



## almo

Hey,

Any ideas what this one is called?

Thanks in advance 
http://cgi.ebay.ie/MARC-JACOBS-fren...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2ea92fb61a


----------



## Meta

^ MJ Karolina named after Karolina Kurkova if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## jun3machina

yep yep!


----------



## almo

Thanks guys!


----------



## michiwichi

hi, i saw this at saks awhile ago on sale, but didn't buy it. now i want to look for it but can't search for it because i don't have the name.  can anyone help me?  thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

michiwichi said:


> hi, i saw this at saks awhile ago on sale, but didn't buy it. now i want to look for it but can't search for it because i don't have the name.  can anyone help me?  thanks!


that would be the daydream collection clutch


----------



## jun3machina

what is this thing??
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...I%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=10&ps=63


----------



## Melly

michiwichi said:


> hi, i saw this at saks awhile ago on sale, but didn't buy it. now i want to look for it but can't search for it because i don't have the name.  can anyone help me?  thanks!



Just to be clear, the bag you posted is fake.


----------



## Melly

jun3machina said:


> what is this thing??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...I%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI%2BDDSIC&otn=10&ps=63



This looks like the Margot in black from Resort 2007.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Does this bag have a name? :wondering
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120492190224&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123


----------



## jun3machina

^wow, i've never seen that one before...but it's from 05, from the same line as the adina bag..


----------



## jun3machina

i think it's just called the drummed satchel. i found this post by baglover...
"Fall 05's Chestnut Satchel (pic from Saks online)"


----------



## Mad about Bags

jun3machina said:


> i think it's just called the drummed satchel. i found this post by baglover...
> "Fall 05's Chestnut Satchel (pic from Saks online)"
> a116.g.akamai.net/7/116/1463/infinite/origin.www.saksfifthavenue.com/media/images/products/enlarge/E0470825922908_v1_m56577569831126308.jpg


 

Thank you Jun  . 
BTW: How do you put pic nice and large pic in your reply?


----------



## Ingridlud

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Des...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59589dd4

I found this style today and fell in love. Does anyone know what it's called and from what season? Can they still be found in store? TIA!


----------



## Ingridlud

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ba3b8eb

And this one?


----------



## Luv n bags

Ingridlud said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ba3b8eb
> 
> And this one?


 

This is the Mayfair - Fall '07.


----------



## Luv n bags

Ingridlud said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Des...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59589dd4
> 
> I found this style today and fell in love. Does anyone know what it's called and from what season? Can they still be found in store? TIA!


 
This is the Julianne in Slate - Fall '07.


----------



## rachieface

Already been answered


----------



## Ingridlud

tigertrixie said:


> This is the Julianne in Slate - Fall '07.


----------



## jun3machina

Ingridlud said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Des...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59589dd4
> 
> I found this style today and fell in love. Does anyone know what it's called and from what season? Can they still be found in store? TIA!


if real, this is the julianne bag in slate from spring 2007. they had some strap issues, and are sold out as far as i know. here's some info:
http://www.pursepage.com/forum/purs...obs-julianne-quilted-patent-shoulder-bag.html


----------



## jun3machina

Mad about Bags said:


> Thank you Jun  .
> BTW: How do you put pic nice and large pic in your reply?


i right click an image, click 'copy image location', then when i post on here i use the IMG link above ( the lil icon with the mountains) and paste the code into that and voila!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hello MJ experts
Is this Truffle? :wondering. Thank you in advance for your input. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Qui...ptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item439bafa561


----------



## Luv n bags

^All the truffle items I owned had gold/yellow thread, not red thread.


----------



## Mad about Bags

tigertrixie said:


> ^All the truffle items I owned had gold/yellow thread, not red thread.


 
Thank you tiger. I was looking at the truffle regular stam and it has yellow thread also.  I think I know what it is


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Agreed, Mab.  That sucks!


----------



## Mad about Bags

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ Agreed, Mab.  That sucks!


Thank you bom for confirming it!


----------



## Mad about Bags

jun3machina said:


> i right click an image, click 'copy image location', then when i post on here i use the IMG link above ( the lil icon with the mountains) and paste the code into that and voila!


 
 Thanks Jun


----------



## TokidokiPeanut

Can anyone tell me what style, color and year the brown purse on the right is?



kath said:


>


----------



## llaga22

hi. can anyone help me.. i got MJ bag at Off 5th today, left for work and am too excited to go home to try my bags, yes... I got a Gucci and and Michael Kors satchel. Anyway, it is brown yummy leather, with  fake flap closure  and extra handle which are plastic rings...any idea... sorry, I am too vague!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Can you take a picture?  What do you mean by fake flap closure?


----------



## llaga22

there are two flaps on the front of the bag, but there is no opening. I have the name of the bag on the tag but just too excited to know.. am working 3-11 and I wen t there at  12... thanks... this is my first MJ. I have 3 LVs, lots of Gucci and RMs and Coach... I am first time poster here at MJ thread.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Sorry, but nothing is coming to me!  Hopefully someone else will know.


----------



## Melly

llaga22 said:


> there are two flaps on the front of the bag, but there is no opening. I have the name of the bag on the tag but just too excited to know.. am working 3-11 and I wen t there at  12... thanks... this is my first MJ. I have 3 LVs, lots of Gucci and RMs and Coach... I am first time poster here at MJ thread.



Hmmm that's not very descriptive.  Could this be it (only in Coffee Bean brown)?






- Daydream Suvi with resin chain from Fall 2008


----------



## llaga22

yes... yes. i will be posting yummy pics around 4pm... you'll gonna love it!


----------



## jun3machina

can anyone tell me what season the MBMJ putty came out?


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hello ladies,

Does MJ ever make a purse like this? If so what is the name please? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## jun3machina

i think that might be an early vintage bag. i remember seeing one or 2 over the last few years...i think it's the real deal but i have no clue what it's called or what season it's from..


----------



## Mad about Bags

jun3machina said:


> i think that might be an early vintage bag. i remember seeing one or 2 over the last few years...i think it's the real deal but i have no clue what it's called or what season it's from..


 
That was fast  Thank you Jun! It has the Art Deco feel about it


----------



## Cari284

Hi  I have two Marc by Marc Jacobs bags that I don't know the name of.. I'm wondering if you can help me? Thank you!


----------



## blackonmaroon

The second one's the Dr Q Tote.


----------



## blackonmaroon

The styles from the line of the first bag always confuse me because they all look alike.  I think it's the Jorie?

Edit: I think it's actually the Softy Poppy Tote.


----------



## Cari284

*blackonmaroon*, thank you so much  Yes, I thought the second was the Dr Q Tote,  but I have no idea about the first one..


----------



## jun3machina

Mad about Bags said:


> That was fast  Thank you Jun! It has the Art Deco feel about it


i had it on my watch list. it's an adorable lil' bugger! did you win it?


----------



## sandlewoodshop

ok this might seem really weird.  
When I was in Hong Kong earlier this year I saw a lovely Marc Jacobs bag.  Now I had no way of knowing if it was authentic or not (and suspect it wasn't even though the price indicated it might have been).  Stupidly I never took a photo of it 

Now, I really have no idea whether such a style even exists but the one I saw was sort of a Hobo style.  It was a stunning teal coloured leather and the leather was embossed with letters (like the lining) but the letters were about 3 inches or so tall.  

Does such a thing exist? Can anyone point me in the right direction?

TY in advancce.


----------



## starqueen_78

Hi Guys, hoping you can help - i was given a mbmj black bag that sort of looks like a turnlock tobo (one strap with a flap over top zip) but it has a zipped bottom compartment all the way around the bottom. Pebbled leather, silver hardware, B & W letter lining and def authentic. Does anyone know the name of it? I can't take piccies at the moment due to camera being broken. Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

sandlewoodshop said:


> ok this might seem really weird.
> When I was in Hong Kong earlier this year I saw a lovely Marc Jacobs bag.  Now I had no way of knowing if it was authentic or not (and suspect it wasn't even though the price indicated it might have been).  Stupidly I never took a photo of it
> 
> Now, I really have no idea whether such a style even exists but the one I saw was sort of a Hobo style.  It was a stunning teal coloured leather and the leather was embossed with letters (like the lining) but the letters were about 3 inches or so tall.
> 
> Does such a thing exist? Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> TY in advancce.



Try doing a search for "Luxy Leather."  It is an old MbMJ line that had MJ-letter embossed leather.


----------



## sandlewoodshop

blackonmaroon said:


> Try doing a search for "Luxy Leather." It is an old MbMJ line that had MJ-letter embossed leather.


 
awesome thank you I will google it and see what I come up with.


----------



## Mad about Bags

jun3machina said:


> i had it on my watch list. it's an adorable lil' bugger! did you win it?


 
Yes Jun! I found out the name too  It 's the Hutton! You are absolutely right when you said it 's vintage. I came out in 2004.


----------



## jun3machina

congrats! and congrats on finding out the name. so adorable!!


----------



## minababe

please help me and tell me the name of these 3 beauties


----------



## minababe

these one too please. 
name and price??
I'm soo sry but I'm a newbie and the bags looking soo cute.


----------



## jun3machina

minababe said:


> these one too please.
> name and price??
> I'm soo sry but I'm a newbie and the bags looking soo cute.


baby dr, groove by MBMJ


----------



## jun3machina

minababe said:


> please help me and tell me the name of these 3 beauties


first is the MBMJ hillier
second is the MBMJ twisted dr. groove and i cant quite see #3...do you have another pic?


----------



## blackonmaroon

I think that 3rd one might be the Aiden.


----------



## hoamechua

Hi,

I got this lovely bag as a present awhile ago. Could you please tell me the name and possible everything you know about it please? I'm selling the bag so more info is always appreciated.

Thank so much !


----------



## Meta

^ That's the Seventies Olga Satchel.


----------



## ColetteBlue

There's a bag version of the Linda clutch, what is it called? 
http://www.marcjacobs.com/#/en-us/marcbymarcjacobs/women/springsummer10/bags?lookId=22
http://www.shopbop.com/pretty-nappa...rID=2534374302023816&extid=froogle-MARCJ22001
Thanks in advance!


----------



## paula_rose

Method, could it be the lil' lissy?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1261851155911&ev19=1:22


----------



## ColetteBlue

Unfortunately that's not it, thanks tho


----------



## dyyong

hey Ladies, what is this bag?  year? season? TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290385160838&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## tadpolenyc

dyyong said:


> hey Ladies, what is this bag?  year? season? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290385160838&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



it's the mbmj lovely aline in nice tan. as for the year, i want to say fall 07.


----------



## zingboom

Does anyone know the color and season of this Turnlock Dylan? Thanks!


----------



## Natarina

cooldesignerhandbags.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/dr-q-hatty-pleated-shopper-by-marc-jacobs.jpg

is this called the q hatty hobo or something/
i cant find it anywhere! what colours are there and where can ig et it?


----------



## jun3machina

zingboom said:


> Does anyone know the color and season of this Turnlock Dylan? Thanks!


i think it might be 'earth'


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Ok, so I found out what this bag is called(Dr Q Groovee), but what size do you think this is? It looks pretty small...


----------



## thithi

^Looks like the baby/mini to me:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/52713?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-52713-_-slot3


----------



## jun3machina

yep! the baby groove! such an awesome size!! what color is that??


----------



## tadpolenyc

faded aluminum, maybe?


----------



## superivystar

Hi everyone, is the Dr Q Remy the "older" version of the Twisted Q Groovee?


----------



## DrJuju

Hi all,
I'm wondering if anyone has a Daria bag and if so, if you think it's too small? I'm contemplating buying one, the seller is getting rid of it because it's too small for her. I'm carrying a Blakeright now and I fill it up with useless junk and it gets too heavy so I'm willing to downsize, but still need to carry the essentials, lol.

Thanks


----------



## thithi

^ I've heard the Daria is a surprisingly roomy bag, and because of its horizontal shape, it's easier to keep things organized.  I've seen a thread or two about people and their Darias, you should try a search and see what pulls up.


----------



## DrJuju

thithi said:


> ^ I've heard the Daria is a surprisingly roomy bag, and because of its horizontal shape, it's easier to keep things organized.  I've seen a thread or two about people and their Darias, you should try a search and see what pulls up.



OMG I can't choose between the Black Daria and the Royal Palais Gray in Black!!!!!

Well, listing for the Royal Palais ended...no bids...so I guess it's me and the Daria (which I love, BTW...) but I'm still trying to get more piece of mind on authenticity..


----------



## DrJuju

thithi said:


> ^ I've heard the Daria is a surprisingly roomy bag, and because of its horizontal shape, it's easier to keep things organized.  I've seen a thread or two about people and their Darias, you should try a search and see what pulls up.



I took your advice and saw some threads about how roomy the Daria actually is...I think this is the one!!  

thx


----------



## brahh

Can someone tell me what this bag is, and the color?


----------



## jun3machina

the turnlock heidi in camo^

here's another bag in the same color:


----------



## sydney-1980

Does anyone happen to have the UPC for the MJ large Cecilia (black, if it matters)? I am trying to track one down.

Thank you


----------



## sydney-1980

Does anyone know what this bag is called, and/or when it came out?

http://cgi.ebay.com/500-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b8c0bd36


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ The seller is right; the style is called a "Cammie."


----------



## tadpolenyc

sydney-1980 said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is called, and/or when it came out?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/500-MARC-JACOBS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b8c0bd36



i was thinking it was released fall 05 because of the lining. not positive though.


----------



## thithi

^Fall 05 is correct.


----------



## jun3machina

yep. there's a zebra print too


----------



## someday681

I wasn't sure where to ask this, but does anyone know what kind of leather the SS07 quilted stams were made out of? Thank you so much!!


----------



## tadpolenyc

someday681 said:


> I wasn't sure where to ask this, but does anyone know what kind of leather the SS07 quilted stams were made out of? Thank you so much!!


 
pebbled calfskin.


----------



## luvtospend

can anyone name this bag? thanks in advance! Looks like it's in sap green with navy blue stitching (i have a venetia in this color )


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ I'm pretty sure that's not sap green.  I can't help you with the name, though, sorry!


----------



## luvtospend

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ I'm pretty sure that's not sap green.  I can't help you with the name, though, sorry!



hmmm ok thanks though! it looks just like my green venetia. I haven't seen this bag in person. My friend sent it to me wondering if I knew the name.


----------



## thithi

luvtospend said:


> can anyone name this bag? thanks in advance! Looks like it's in sap green with navy blue stitching (i have a venetia in this color )


I think the nickname is the Edna bag.... however, the tags reads as "New large flap satchel."  It's the cousin of the Eileen bag. Not sure what the official color name is.  Other color names released from this line were dusty rose, muted peach, celadon, orange sherbert, royal blue, washed raisin, black, and pewter.


----------



## luvtospend

thanks Thithi!!! do you happen to know the season? i couldn't find anything about this bag on google.


----------



## thithi

^ maybe 2002-2003?


----------



## luvtospend

thanks! it's actually got lavender stitching and lavender suede lining


----------



## LilahBelle

Can anyone ID this bag? It was a spy pic so apologies for quality. The bag had a pushlock decoration in the middle, it's hidden by her arm


----------



## thithi

^Looks like the Margo in Black, Resort 2007


----------



## nana76

My first MJ. Can anyone identify it? I bought this from a second-hand handbags boutique in Stockholm. I love it so much. Definitely next time I'll buy a brand new one.


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ I believe that is the Marc By Marc jacobs totally turnlock dylan.


----------



## iluvmybags

luvtospend said:


> thanks Thithi!!! do you happen to know the season? i couldn't find anything about this bag on google.


It's from S/S 2003
I think this might actually the the Celadon color that thithi mentioned

From Wikipedia:
*Celadon* (pronounced /&#712;s&#603;l&#601;d&#594;n/) is a color that is a pale tint of spring green.

http://www.metmuseum.org/explore/celadon/html/q1-1.htm


----------



## Meta

thithi said:


> ^Looks like the Margo in Black, Resort 2007



*thithi*, I think it's the small Margot.


----------



## LilahBelle

Thanks thithi and weN!


----------



## thithi

thanks wen!


----------



## nana76

Thanks Awwgeez. It looks like Dylan, however mine is smaller. By the way, since I bought it from a second-hand boutique, I suppose it's quite an old style.

It's me with the bag (just to show its relative size)










And this is an image of Dylan which I got.


----------



## gypsybiker59

hi, can anyone ID this bag for me?  thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260534001722&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

I think this is the Margot.


----------



## gypsybiker59

thanks tiger!


----------



## FrankieP

Alrighty, my friend has a MbyMJ ba, it's a good sized satchel style bag with a mesenger strap too off each end. The body of the bag is made of gold leather and black leather interwoven - it's stunning, looks like the black leather is woven with gold metal!

This'll be a really easy ID for someone with a clue, the bag itself has a zipper and also a kind of lock charm on the front - we were playing with it and for the lives of us couldn't get it to open!

Halp?


----------



## FrankieP

Ahhhhhh re-worded my google search and it came up! The words weren't any different, mind you, just in a different order. It's the Metal Check Groovee!


----------



## AbbytheBT

gypsybiker59 said:


> hi, can anyone ID this bag for me? thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260534001722&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
It's the Black Margot from Resort 07


----------



## sjy

wrong thread.. sorry


----------



## gypsybiker59

ok experts, does anyone know which bag this is?  i kind of like the iridescent navy...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390143105634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

gypsybiker59 said:


> ok experts, does anyone know which bag this is?  i kind of like the iridescent navy...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390143105634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks!


it's ostrich trimmed & coated jute. i want to say it's venetia from 07, but im pretty sure it's called a lila or something

edit:
i guess it is the venetia
"       dark blue quilted coated fabric, ostrich
leather trim/handles/pull tabs, zip top and flap
over leather strap closure, two front zip pockets
·        gold hardware details and stud feet,
double ostrich leather handles with detachable
chunky chain shoulder strap
·        lined interior with large zip pocket
·        Measurements:  15&#8221;W x 8.5&#8221;H x 4&#8221;D
·        Made in Italy"


----------



## gypsybiker59

thanks june!


----------



## Dawn

i was browsing the MbyMJ ref forum and came across this bag - and i fell in love! i haven't ever seen this before! the only thing it says is "reversible strap"


----------



## thithi

^ hi dawn!   it looks like an early version of the natasha bag... not sure what season it's from, but hopefully someone will be able to provide more detailed info.  I love the hardware on this!


----------



## jun3machina

i think it's 2004 and called the mushroom hobo or something. there's a large version and a smaller version that came with a lil mushroom shaped keychain. i remember seeing these at nordstroms rack years ago....


----------



## jun3machina

the smaller version:


----------



## jun3machina

can anyone ID the color on this? is it caramel? any idea what season?? 
2004?


----------



## jun3machina

found info:
The Marc Jacobs Gathered Hobo is one of those bags. This oversized hobo is made of supple calf leather with aged brass MJ snaps and is lined with a fun flower print lining. It has a supportive sling and a dual-purpose strap that can be worn across your body or folded over and snapped on the other side for shoulder carry. The bag sells for $368






\



Dawn said:


> i was browsing the MbyMJ ref forum and came across this bag - and i fell in love! i haven't ever seen this before! the only thing it says is "reversible strap"


----------



## jun3machina

lil bump on this...anyone know?





jun3machina said:


> can anyone ID the color on this? is it caramel? any idea what season??
> 2004?


----------



## thithi

^ I think it might be caramel from spring 04.  However, I always get this confused with Hazelnut, which is resort 05... i guess the only way to tell is to see if it has a season tag.


----------



## jun3machina

thank you thithi!!


----------



## kerosundae

Anyone know the name and season?

I bought it for my cousin as his gift for his gf; now I really really want a small black&white version of it for myself, but have not idea where to begin the search!


----------



## jun3machina

i believe it's the daydream shoulder bag
http://www.bagsnob.com/2008/08/marc_jacobs_daydream.html


----------



## veganaise

the black and white daydream is on ebay. they have the large tote and the smaller shoulder bag


----------



## kerosundae

yayy!! thank you all!! through further research, I found out that the one I want is called daydream eugenia in black & white. wahoo!! now I just have to find it.


----------



## kerosundae

oops, I meant EugeniE not EugeniA
anyway, like this


----------



## gypsybiker59

anyone have any idea which bag this is?  at first I thought it was the Ryder, but it doesn't seem large enough... thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360231482208&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tadpolenyc

gypsybiker59 said:


> anyone have any idea which bag this is?  at first I thought it was the Ryder, but it doesn't seem large enough... thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360231482208&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



it's called the julianne.


----------



## jun3machina

beware gypsy, they have defective straps..


----------



## gypsybiker59

thanks tad and june!


----------



## ColetteBlue

method said:


> There's a bag version of the Linda clutch, what is it called?
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/#/en-us/marcbymarcjacobs/women/springsummer10/bags?lookId=22
> http://www.shopbop.com/pretty-nappa...rID=2534374302023816&extid=froogle-MARCJ22001
> Thanks in advance!


Repost, still trying to find this one! Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ If the bag isn't even out yet, I don't think anyone will know the official name just yet.


----------



## mimsssy

hi everyone, can someone please help me with this bag, I found it on polyvore when searching for totes and the description said it's an MJ tote, so I tried everything to find out what model it is, but no luck.. thanks 




here's a link to polyvore : http://www.polyvore.com/marc_jacobs_leather_large_tote/thing?id=14097975


----------



## blackonmaroon

mimsssy said:


> hi everyone, can someone please help me with this bag, I found it on polyvore when searching for totes and the description said it's an MJ tote, so I tried everything to find out what model it is, but no luck.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a link to polyvore : http://www.polyvore.com/marc_jacobs_leather_large_tote/thing?id=14097975



It's a backwards Selma tote, like this:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/my-new-selma-tote-off-5th-has-best-123422.html#post2516261


----------



## mimsssy

blackonmaroon said:


> It's a backwards Selma tote, like this:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/my-new-selma-tote-off-5th-has-best-123422.html#post2516261



thank you so much!  do you happen to know if I could find it anywhere on the web, I've tried and no luck.. this Selma bag is such a mystery


----------



## Meta

The Selma tote is from 2004, if I'm not mistaken. I believe your best bet would be try hunting down Ebay or Bonanzle for one. Good luck!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Which red is this?

http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/...marc-jacobs-classic-pocket-bag/prod_1891.html

TIA!


----------



## AbbytheBT

^^^^
To me, the purty Sophia with the canvas lining looks like the soft calf Pomegranate from this description: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...bs-leather-variations-23821-5.html#post916936


----------



## Dawn

yep, i think so too. brick red was lined with brown suede, pom with brown canvas.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Thanks, Abby & Dawn!


----------



## violetunderground

I don't know the color, but I have the same bag in red. It is the Marc by Marc Jacobs Gathered Hobo. Retail for mine was $368. I'm not sure of season/year, I cannot seem to find the receipt, but I found the price tag.



airmarket said:


> what is the name of this mbmj bag? i saw it in a post in the reference library but w/out name, original price, season/year.
> 
> the bag


----------



## JessieRose

Hey ladies! This MBMJ handbag was already confirmed as authentic but the lovely tPF authenticator didn't know the name of the style. Maybe it doesn't have one? Any help would be greatly appreciated! I put it on my friends mannequin to show u the shape, it is really fun! TIA!!


----------



## Belleetbonne

I just got back with some time with my family in St. Louis and my sister in law has this Marc Jacobs bag and my mother-in-law would love to find one for herself, but I don't know what it's called. Can someone help me out? 

 It's a crossbody and it's relatively small around 8" by 5" tall. The front white leather strip says Marc Jacobs across it but my flash blurred it out.  

I appreciate your help!


----------



## Belleetbonne

Belleetbonne said:


> I just got back with some time with my family in St. Louis and my sister in law has this Marc Jacobs bag and my mother-in-law would love to find one for herself, but I don't know what it's called. Can someone help me out?
> 
> It's a crossbody and it's relatively small around 8" by 5" tall. The front white leather strip says Marc Jacobs across it but my flash blurred it out.
> 
> I appreciate your help!



It actually say "Marc by Marc Jacobs"


----------



## superivystar

Hi ladies,

I came across someone carrying an mbmj bag with the letters "marc jacobs" embossed in the leather all throughout..kinda like the lining of the current mbmj bags if you get what i mean..do you guys know when those came out?

it's a vague description, but yea..trying my luck!


----------



## sydney-1980

Hi Girls,

I am trying to figure out what this purple Stam from Resort 09 is called, so I can get more information on it (like who carries it).  The MJ website just says "Stam".  It appears to be purple silk with beaded detailing that forms a lattice pattern all over the bag, and dark purple leather trim.  I have tried googling it with no luck, and for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to take a picture from the MJ website and post it here.  Does anyone have any idea what bag I am talking about?  


TIA.


----------



## iluvmybags

sydney-1980 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I am trying to figure out what this purple Stam from Resort 09 is called, so I can get more information on it (like who carries it).  The MJ website just says "Stam".  It appears to be purple silk with beaded detailing that forms a lattice pattern all over the bag, and dark purple leather trim.  I have tried googling it with no luck, and for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to take a picture from the MJ website and post it here.  Does anyone have any idea what bag I am talking about?
> 
> 
> TIA.




that appears to be from the NIGHT IN RIO collection
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...les-and-pricing-info-520499.html#post12886524

altho I don't see the stam listed in the Reference section, which might mean that MJ stores didn't order this stam.  I'd use the style number shown as a reference and call an MJ store (try Gabby in LA) and see of they carry it and if they don't if they know who might

unfortunately, MJ stores don't always carry everything that's shown on the website, which can lead to disappointment!!

ETA:  scrolling further thru the Reference thread I see that Net-A-Porter UK is carrying this bag
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...les-and-pricing-info-520499.html#post12894395

its £1725, which converts to approx. US $2700 (which will probably be a little bit less once the VAT is subtracted)


----------



## sydney-1980

^^^
Thank you!  I keep forgetting that you guys already have this information posted in the reference thread, duh!  Anyway, YIKES!  I was hoping it would be more like the price of a regular Stam, a girl can dream...


----------



## LilahBelle

...


----------



## blackonmaroon

superivystar said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I came across someone carrying an mbmj bag with the letters "marc jacobs" embossed in the leather all throughout..kinda like the lining of the current mbmj bags if you get what i mean..do you guys know when those came out?
> 
> it's a vague description, but yea..trying my luck!



It's from the luxy leather line, and it came out quite a few years ago I believe.


----------



## blackonmaroon

Belleetbonne said:


> I just got back with some time with my family in St. Louis and my sister in law has this Marc Jacobs bag and my mother-in-law would love to find one for herself, but I don't know what it's called. Can someone help me out?
> 
> It's a crossbody and it's relatively small around 8" by 5" tall. The front white leather strip says Marc Jacobs across it but my flash blurred it out.
> 
> I appreciate your help!



Colorblock Percy.


----------



## SannaS

Hello ladies,

does anyone know what is the name of this bag? Is it new? 

I desperately *need* this kind of bag in black.  Where could I find it, in Finland, Ireland or internet (delivery to Finland..) ?


----------



## katdhoneybee

Hi girls! So I know this is a blake, but what color is it? This is from an ebay auction that I missed the end of - I am still kicking myself. Boo.


----------



## Melly

^ I believe that color is "Sweet Pea" from Spring 2006.


----------



## lillemor22

Hi!
I was hoping any of you knew what this color is called?
I have bought this bag a little while ago, and like to know the correct name of all my bags

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c1068967d


----------



## Meta

^ I'm not sure if there is a proper name to it except it's from the Softy line and it's a pouchette.


----------



## cris_x3

Hi everyone.  My friend recently got me a MJ purse from work.  I really like it a lot, but after many search, I still couldn't find any additional info about this purse.  It is a patchwork bowler style bag, with chain (style # C372041).  Can someone please tell me the correct name of this bag?  And what year its from? Thanksss


----------



## Meta

cris_x3 said:


> Hi everyone.  My friend recently got me a MJ purse from work.  I really like it a lot, but after many search, I still couldn't find any additional info about this purse.  It is a patchwork bowler style bag, with chain (style # C372041).  Can someone please tell me the correct name of this bag?  And what year its from? Thanksss



The name should be written on the white tag where you found the style number. Based on the style number, the bag is from Fall 2007. Hope that helps!


----------



## cris_x3

Ahhh.. Thanks 

It only says Bowler... so I guess that is its name??!


----------



## Meta

^Yes, Bowler would be the name for that style.  Congrats on your MJ!


----------



## lillemor22

weN84 said:


> ^ I'm not sure if there is a proper name to it except it's from the Softy line and it's a pouchette.



Thank you som much for your help. 
Do you know anything about the color? I think I maybe found that its called comoflage?


----------



## Meta

^ Yes, if I'm not mistaken Camouflage is the color.


----------



## lillemor22

Thank you


----------



## cverhoff

Hi, new to MJ. Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? What is the name? Original price? Does anyone own it or have you seen this before? TIA...


----------



## Glynis

Anyone know what this tiny little bag is called and the colour name please.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350321234187&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## thithi

Glynis said:


> Anyone know what this tiny little bag is called and the colour name please.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350321234187&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


I think it's the mini pouchette in geranium.


----------



## Glynis

Thank you again Thithi xx


----------



## pbnj

Hi, can anyone identify this style?


----------



## jun3machina

^it's called the kirsten bag. i believe the color is sage


----------



## pbnj

jun3machina said:


> ^it's called the kirsten bag. i believe the color is sage


 

Thanks!!


----------



## jun3machina

you're welcome


----------



## stylelaw

Hey everyone! Wondering if you girls can help me identify a Marc Jacobs bag I saw a girl wearing today. Ill try my best to explain it...it was black tote and the handles had like a plastic chain like thing. The bag didnt close (no zipper or button) and it had marc jacobs written in kind of cursive in the center. Sorry for the bad description! Hope someone can help me figure out the name and if its still available! Thanks!


----------



## thithi

^ Nothing is coming to mind... was it a MBMJ bag, with the logo like the one below?


----------



## stylelaw

Someone else answered I had also started a thread its called the metallic tote and yes it was a MBMJ. But I do like the bag you just posted as well! Do you happen to know the name of it?


----------



## thithi

^ I believe it's the MBMJ Jorie Tote from the Softy line.


----------



## hayang13

Thanks!


----------



## blackonmaroon

hayang13 said:


> Thanks!



I'm pretty sure it's a fake of a nonexistent bag.


----------



## heroesgirl88

blackonmaroon said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a fake of a nonexistent bag.


yeah i saw that bag on ebay the other day but i wasnt sure.. it should be reported!


----------



## farmerswife

Help naming this bag....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270545534358&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Thanks so much in advance


----------



## farmerswife

Here is anotehr one...I really like the style, wondering what the name is.


----------



## iluvmybags

while I'm not certain, I'm pretty sure those bags have pretty basic names - something like "E/W Shoulder" or "E/W Hobo" or something like that.  They're older bags - 2002/03 I believe.  The leather's really soft and they're extremely durable bags


----------



## farmerswife

iluvmybags said:


> while I'm not certain, I'm pretty sure those bags have pretty basic names - something like "E/W Shoulder" or "E/W Hobo" or something like that. They're older bags - 2002/03 I believe. The leather's really soft and they're extremely durable bags


 

Thank you so much, I am looking for a casual durable (yet cute of course) shoulder bag. I have taken on a second/third job that will require travel and teaching and need something that can hold up to the schedule.


----------



## iluvmybags

farmerswife said:


> Thank you so much, I am looking for a casual durable (yet cute of course) shoulder bag. I have taken on a second/third job that will require travel and teaching and need something that can hold up to the schedule.



that would be a great choice, but if you want something a little larger, a stella would be a good choice


----------



## annemontvue

Hello!
Is anyone familiar with this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160416126957&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Luv n bags

This is the soft body satchel from the Quinn line.  I used to own one and modeled it in the "visual aids" area.


----------



## annemontvue

Thank you TigerTrixie!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Could anyone help me out with the name if this bag:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270550051326&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

(Sorry I can't post pictures directly as I'm on my iPhone :shame

Are there any other bags with that cutie mushroom?


----------



## jun3machina

^ not exactly sure of the official name, mushroom flap bag or something...but it's real, and MBMJ


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Thank you!  

Any idea what a realistic bid would be? I don't really know anything about MbMJ, I just think the purse is sooooo cute


----------



## jun3machina

i've seen them sell for between $35-99


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

^Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## jun3machina

welcome. i think they come in at least 2 different sizes. i think dawn (our MJ mod) has the larger size.


----------



## sneezz

What is this beauty called?  It just says "hobo" on the Marc Jacobs website.  The color is gorgeous! 

http://www.marcjacobs.com/#/en-us/marcjacobscollection/women/resort09/bags?lookId=16http://www.marcjacobs.com/#/en- ius/marcjacobscollection/women/resort09/bags?lookId=16


----------



## thithi

^ It's from the Palais line, but I think the name is just Hobo.


----------



## sneezz

^thanks!


----------



## wendionion

Hi ladies, i need someone to help me to identify these bags? What are their names? thanks in advance

and any idea whats their retail price?

1)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190381581405&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380206693404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## deals711

Hi can anyone please name this bag, it is from Spring 2006 collection, thank you


----------



## Mad about Bags

deals711 said:


> Hi can anyone please name this bag, it is from Spring 2006 collection, thank you


  I think it is the MIA bag.


----------



## Meta

^ Yes, that is the Mia Satchel from circa 2006. I believe there were two sizes for it, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Mad about Bags

wendionion said:


> Hi ladies, i need someone to help me to identify these bags? What are their names? thanks in advance
> 
> and any idea whats their retail price?
> 
> 1)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190381581405&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> *Not sure about this one. This is probably one of the earlier bags.*
> 
> 2)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380206693404&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
_*This one was released last year. I think it 's callled the Duffty (?). RRP is*_
_*around $700. So the price listed is rather expensive. You can get one on sale for much less I think.*_


----------



## brenda21

Hi everyone, I don't have a picture but I saw a girl wearing a super cute MbMJ that I'm sure is several seasons past and I am DYING to find it (or at the very least the name!). 

It looked like it was the Hillier, but instead of leather it almost looked like a cotton print. If I recall correctly, it was a blue/green almost geometric/abstract print. I know I'm not too much help but I'd appreciate any input!


----------



## Awwgeez

This one?


----------



## thithi

^ the print on this is really pretty!  i dunno, but it looks like some sort of nylon hillier.


----------



## jun3machina

^it's satin,and the newer print is called 'eclectic'. http://images.google.com/imgres?img...g.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=s&tbs=isch:1


----------



## smileglu

Hello MJ detectives!!

I spotted an MJ bag on a lady  and I wanted to know if it's real, if so, what it's called and when it was released. I'll describe it as best as I can. I really liked the look of it.

It's a deep green shoulder bag with a flap cover on the front (shaped like the Natasha). The front has a round plate with what looks like a key hole in it and on the plate it says Marc Jacobs.The front is made of suede but the flap has leather trim around the edge. The side and back of the bag is leather. What really caught my attention is that it has a clotchette with 2 keys (like Hermes Birkin and Kelly) hanging off the shoulder strap. 

I hope that's enough info to identify this mystery bag. TIA!


----------



## thithi

Maybe it's one of the vintage bags like the Ava or the Maggie?


----------



## bag mon amour

celebritybagstyles.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/27da8_lauren-conrad-marc-by-marc-jacobs-handbag.jpg

Hi!! Im looking all over for this mbmj bag, I think is the Dr Q twisted grove??? I want this same color... Does anyone know where I can find it?? I think is from the 2009 collection....


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ You're right, that's the twisted Groovee.  It was produced during a previous season, so you can try calling an MbMJ boutique to track one down, but your best bet at this point is probably eBay or Bonanzle.


----------



## bag mon amour

thanks blackonmaroon! Ill try that, I hope Im lucky....
this was my firt post!
kisses!!


----------



## candcpeck

Hi gals. I won this without asking first. I like to do thing backasswards....can please tell me what it is?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...836057&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1161


----------



## blackonmaroon

candcpeck said:


> Hi gals. I won this without asking first. I like to do thing backasswards....can please tell me what it is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...836057&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1161



I could very well be wrong, but I'm not positive that this bag exists.  Hopefully another tPFer will be able to recognize it.

P.S. You could ask the seller what it says on the sales tag.


----------



## wendionion

Mad about Bags said:


> _*This one was released last year. I think it 's callled the Duffty (?). RRP is*_
> _*around $700. So the price listed is rather expensive. You can get one on sale for much less I think.*_


 
Oh..thank you! you are good!


----------



## candcpeck

blackonmaroon said:


> I could very well be wrong, but I'm not positive that this bag exists.  Hopefully another tPFer will be able to recognize it.
> 
> P.S. You could ask the seller what it says on the sales tag.




Hi ladies. This is what the seller replied that the tag said. Style number is M392042., Color Black, size is 1 sz.  What do you think? Is there a way to look up the style number?


----------



## jun3machina

candypeck~ i found it! i knew i'd chatted about it before. it's the twisted Q aggie:
http://www.endless.com/Marc-Jacobs-Twisted-Aggie-Tote/dp/B002JCT5JO


----------



## candcpeck

YYYEESSS!!! Awww Jun, you made my day. Thanks again hun!


----------



## jun3machina

bag mon amour said:


> celebritybagstyles.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/27da8_lauren-conrad-marc-by-marc-jacobs-handbag.jpg
> 
> Hi!! Im looking all over for this mbmj bag, I think is the Dr Q twisted grove??? I want this same color... Does anyone know where I can find it?? I think is from the 2009 collection....


here:http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c53dc8391


----------



## deals711

weN84 said:


> ^ Yes, that is the Mia Satchel from circa 2006. I believe there were two sizes for it, if I'm not mistaken.



Thank you Madabout bags and WeN84 for your help, this really helps a lot


----------



## brenda21

Thanks for your help ladies! I think it was the Hillier, and possibly that print, but not that color. Does anyone know if the eclectic print came in a different color scheme?

Thank you again!


----------



## jun3machina

it did. there was one with navy blue and purples...and another print i think, before the eclectic, called neo-geo or s/t


----------



## BunnyRoca

Hello! Is anyone familiar with this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160418003678&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## ricogirl

Hi....Anybody know the name of this one? Thanks 


http://img6.sellersourcebook.com/users/20789/mjfullfront.jpg


----------



## thithi

^ I believe that's the Maiden bag from Resort 2008


----------



## jun3machina

BunnyRoca said:


> Hello! Is anyone familiar with this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160418003678&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


i think it's like the charm wristlette or something


----------



## ricogirl

thithi said:


> ^ I believe that's the Maiden bag from Resort 2008


 
Thanks for your help...


----------



## lillemor22

Hi!
Does anyone know if this bag can be used as a crossbody bag?
I`m about 5'0 tall, and can almost use the small hillier hobo as a crossbody. 

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-by-Marc-Ja...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20b0545013


----------



## godsgirl619

A family member had this purse and I have wanted it for SO long! Does anyone know what it is called exactly and is it hard to find?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200456967365&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

godsgirl619 said:


> A family member had this purse and I have wanted it for SO long! Does anyone know what it is called exactly and is it hard to find?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200456967365&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


the style is from 2006. it's very close to this one, (http://images.google.com/imgres?img...g.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=s&tbs=isch:1) but a different shape....
it's a MBMJ denim tinted bowler of some type. the jazz bag in the link is the east west version.


----------



## godsgirl619

jun3machina said:


> the style is from 2006. it's very close to this one, (http://images.google.com/imgres?img...g.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=s&tbs=isch:1) but a different shape....
> it's a MBMJ denim tinted bowler of some type. the jazz bag in the link is the east west version.


 
Are they hard to find? I bid on it but was outbid by $1.00!


----------



## kimberlin

Anyone know what this style is? tia

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170468427768&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kimberlin

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290423309909&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And this one??


----------



## thithi

kimberlin said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290423309909&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> And this one??


This is the Karolina bag.


----------



## thithi

kimberlin said:


> Anyone know what this style is? tia
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170468427768&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


I don't think this has an actual name, but cousins would be the Edna and Beverly bags.


----------



## kimberlin

thithi, you are a champion!! thankyou


----------



## jun3machina

thithi said:


> I don't think this has an actual name, but cousins would be the Edna and Beverly bags.


i used to have that and im pretty sure it's the eleen...although when we tried getting the name from diego, it was something random like flap satchel or something. the distributors (neimans, etc) used a different name for the style than MJ has on record as far as i know...

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/marc-jacobs-elleen-information-301200.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/my-new-eleen-in-washed-raisin-227816.html

edit: Mj repairs names it as the 'Lili' bag


----------



## kimberlin

jun3machina said:


> i used to have that and im pretty sure it's the eleen...although when we tried getting the name from diego, it was something random like flap satchel or something. the distributors (neimans, etc) used a different name for the style than MJ has on record as far as i know...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/marc-jacobs-elleen-information-301200.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/my-new-eleen-in-washed-raisin-227816.html
> 
> edit: Mj repairs names it as the 'Lili' bag




Jun3 - hi there - i guess i'll be doing searches for all three names that bag has been known as, aaaaand i'm going to need a lot of coffee to do so...


----------



## jun3machina

LOL. it's a nice bag. big and roomy. i just personally found it a bit awkward to get in and out of while shopping. but if you need a nice work bag, this would be great!


----------



## jun3machina

anyone got a clue as to what color this might be?? the lining is suede and almost identical in color:


----------



## LabelLover81

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag please?


----------



## rachieface

LabelLover81 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag please?



Mercer Peet Tote. HTH!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks!  What does HTH mean?


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Hope that Helps


----------



## LabelLover81

hope that helps...   I looked it up in an acronym dictionary.  It did help!  I'm trying to sell the bag to Yoogi's closet and they asked for the name.  Thanks!


----------



## kimberlin

jun3machina said:


> anyone got a clue as to what color this might be?? the lining is suede and almost identical in color:



Could it be the same color as this?  "Almond Beige" 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SMA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a80b39fe


----------



## jun3machina

kimberlin said:


> Could it be the same color as this?  "Almond Beige"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-SMA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a80b39fe


no...i dont think so. they got the color right on the MP. it's almond. almond has the turquoise lining. i just cant think that i have ever seen  tan with tan lining


----------



## kimberlin

jun3machina said:


> no...i dont think so. they got the color right on the MP. it's almond. almond has the turquoise lining. i just cant think that i have ever seen  tan with tan lining



HMMM Light Caramel? I found a blake in this color, it also has beige suede interior. But can't seem to find a stella...

http://www.catwalkhandbag.com/store...E-HANDBAG-LIGHT-CARAMEL-LEATHER_41673382.html

geez, i'm hellbent on finding this color now too...lol


----------



## thithi

jun3machina said:


> anyone got a clue as to what color this might be?? the lining is suede and almost identical in color:


I think this is fake....


----------



## jun3machina

^ that's what i was wondering about too. the suede texture looked off. i emailed her for zipper pics...


----------



## jun3machina

edit: just got this from her (i forgot to check my email...it's fake....too bad, the color is pretty)
pic not showing but it's got fake riri's


----------



## tadpolenyc

i thought it looked funky, but i'm not very confident in my vintage mj authenticating skillz.


----------



## yanoone1

Hi - does anyone know the name of this particular bag? TIA


----------



## jun3machina

^  it's called the luxy leather faridah.


----------



## emmaamme

http://www.fashionfuss.com/wp-conte...c-by-marc-jacobs-occ-glitter-studs-mini-2.jpg

i love this, but i like it in black and gold. saw it last year, regret not getting it ever since! i remember it was crazy pricey tho  thanksyou!x


----------



## tadpolenyc

emmaamme said:


> http://www.fashionfuss.com/wp-conte...c-by-marc-jacobs-occ-glitter-studs-mini-2.jpg
> 
> i love this, but i like it in black and gold. saw it last year, regret not getting it ever since! i remember it was crazy pricey tho  thanksyou!x



it's called the glitter studs o.o.c. mini from resort 08.


----------



## miao555

Hi, I'm new here~~ and i need help id this mj bag~ 

it's probably called something "petal to metal" but can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## BunnyRoca

Scored this at Loehmann's today


----------



## jun3machina

it's from the carter line, i think it's called the 'sonic pouch'


----------



## BunnyRoca

Thanks!


----------



## Gingerbread Cat

miao555 said:


> Hi, I'm new here~~ and i need help id this mj bag~
> 
> it's probably called something "petal to metal" but can't seem to find it anywhere



I'd also love to know what this one is--just saw one in person and it was adorable, but I don't see it anywhere here!  TIA


----------



## LilahBelle

miao555 said:


> Hi, I'm new here~~ and i need help id this mj bag~
> 
> it's probably called something "petal to metal" but can't seem to find it anywhere



I think this is called "Sookie".


----------



## weffendy

Hi,

Does anyone know the name, size, and price of this MBMJ bag? It's from the Fall 2010 collection on mj site.

TIA


----------



## Meta

^ I don't think the Fall bags have appeared in stores just yet, so I doubt there's a name for now.


----------



## Clutched

Hi! I just bought my first MbMJ bag at Nordies and I am in LOVE! Its a Classic Q Baby Groovee in caramel. *My question is, is this color part of the SS10 collection? *I would just like to know. I'd seen this bag before, admired it. In fact, a bestie of mine has the full sized version in black. But when I came upon Nordies' display of these bags all together (w/ other colors wave, green tourmaline, steel (?), ect.) I stopped in my tracks. I had to have this bag!

Thanks!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ I'm not positive, but I believe caramel was released prior to Spring 2010.  Hopefully, another tPFer will be able to confirm!


----------



## jun3machina

nope, i think caramel is s/s 2010:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3052778


----------



## Clutched

Thanks!


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

How about this looker?  What is it called?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Stud-Bag-/270579472945?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3effcb1a31








:lolots:


----------



## luvtospend

^ boo the listing has been taken down


----------



## mlmurray13

z.about.com/d/fashion/1/7/V/p/2/1548986_10.jpg


----------



## thithi

^ It appears to be a first season release of the pocket satchel, which is now discontinued.


----------



## LittleMissPinky

Can someone tell me the name of this MJ bag? Thank you


----------



## iluvmybags

^^ That looks like the Mixed Quilt Tote in Truffle
I think I see two zippers on top -- do you have this bag?
does it have 2 zippered sections on the ends with an open one in the middle?


----------



## LittleMissPinky

iluvmybags said:


> ^^ That looks like the Mixed Quilt Tote in Truffle
> I think I see two zippers on top -- do you have this bag?
> does it have 2 zippered sections on the ends with an open one in the middle?



Yes i do have it, it does have too zippered sections and an open one in the middle.. sometimes it can be a pain to open the zipped parts so i mainly use the middle one...


----------



## iluvmybags

Yup - Mixed Quilt Tote in Truffle! (F/W07, in case you were wondering!)


----------



## meechelley

Please help me identify this wallet/clutch ^__^! Thank you!


----------



## goslim

Can anyone ID this bag for me?  Thanks so much!


----------



## klb4556

I originally posted this in the celeb ID section, but then was able to zoom in and saw that it was MJ. Then I found it on her site under " 2007" events,so it would have had to be 2007 or before and was wondering what it could be : 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/...TURES/CelebutopiaAudreyTautouKarlLagerfel.jpg

thanks !


----------



## iluvmybags

this was just simply called Soft Calf Leather Tote.  I believe it's from S06 (I remember it came in Putty, which was a S06 color, despite the stam being released for R05 - this may actually be the Putty tote.  does it have blue suede lining?)


----------



## goslim

iluvmybags said:


> this was just simply called Soft Calf Leather Tote.  I believe it's from S06 (I remember it came in Putty, which was a S06 color, despite the stam being released for R05 - this may actually be the Putty tote.  does it have blue suede lining?)



Thanks so much for the info, JJ! That really helps....and yes, it does have a blue suede lining.  =)


----------



## Melly

^ That is definitely Putty.


----------



## iluvmybags

klb4556 said:


> I originally posted this in the celeb ID section, but then was able to zoom in and saw that it was MJ. Then I found it on her site under " 2007" events,so it would have had to be 2007 or before and was wondering what it could be :
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/...TURES/CelebutopiaAudreyTautouKarlLagerfel.jpg
> 
> thanks !








I'm not really sure that's an MJ bag -- I can't remember him ever doing a style like this, let alone using long ties with those red balls at the ends.  It's definitely not a Collection bag.  Maybe an MbyMJ "expert" might chime in


----------



## missbao

hi all, 

i need help! i saw this postingon ebay and got it authentic but it seems off, so i would like to get an authentic design of this bucket bag, any idea whats the name and where to get?!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320533367425&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:SG:1123

thanks!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

Paulinegwee said:


> hi all,
> 
> i need help! i saw this postingon ebay and got it authentic but it seems off, so i would like to get an authentic design of this bucket bag, any idea whats the name and where to get?!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320533367425&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:SG:1123
> 
> thanks!!



This is a fake bag; an authentic version doesn't exist.


----------



## missbao

hahaha!  thanks blackonmaroon!! Maybe MJ can think of this design!! its such a nice design


----------



## Spring dream

Hi everyone,

Can somebody please help me authenticate this bag?
Do you know which year this bag was realised?


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GUARANTEED-A...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad98ec686


Cheers


----------



## Melly

Spring dream said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can somebody please help me authenticate this bag?
> Do you know which year this bag was realised?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GUARANTEED-A...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad98ec686
> 
> 
> Cheers



That is the Diana Seventies Bag in Ivory from Fall 2007. If you would like the item authenticated please request pictures of the underside of the zipper head (not the zipper pull) and the season tag (sewn into the bottom side of the interior pocket).  Once you have those please post the link with the additional pictures in the http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs-528490.html thread.


----------



## muggles

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5493503d

Name please!


----------



## Awwgeez

Its the Emily satchel


----------



## mangojasmine

hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs527.snc3/29960_431493909923_601904923_5620709_7584901_n.jpg


----------



## luvtospend

was this color ever offered in the U.S.?


----------



## thithi

^ I believe so, but not sure where....


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ I believe so, too.  I think I remember seeing clutches from that line in that color in boutiques....


----------



## jlbanks

Ok, I think I'm posting this in the right spot now.  I'm have no idea the name of the purse or the wallet that I purchased at Last Call Neiman Marcus, but I would love to know as they are my FIRST MJ purchases!












I can't tell if the purse is black and gray or navy and purple... But in any case I love the color combo.  I got it for $360 originally 995.  

The wallet I love because it is sturdy and lovely, the tag says fuschia and I think it has python trim. Paid $260 for it originally 595.


----------



## jlbanks

anyone?


----------



## Mad about Bags

jlbanks said:


> Ok, I think I'm posting this in the right spot now. I'm have no idea the name of the purse or the wallet that I purchased at Last Call Neiman Marcus, but I would love to know as they are my FIRST MJ purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if the purse is black and gray or navy and purple... But in any case I love the color combo. I got it for $360 originally 995.
> 
> The wallet I love because it is sturdy and lovely, the tag says fuschia and I think it has python trim. Paid $260 for it originally 595.


 
Your purse is from the Suvi line I think! I am not sure what it called may be another Tfer will know. I have a wallet exactly the same colour black with purple/greyish 

You are correct the wallet has python trim. May be you can post it in the MJ reference library under exotic thread. I love this wallet. So beautiful.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ I believe MAB's right about the bag.  I don't know the exact name (I can't think of anybody who actually owns this, besides you of course!), but it's from the same line as the Reena, etc.

The wallet is a Zip Clutch, or ZC.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i don't believe the line is called the suvi. that was the name of a particular style of bag. i haven't been able to figure out if this line was called the neutral or bi-color quilted. it's from f/w 08. i have never seen that style though. did the bag come with the mj tag? the name should be on there.

the wallet is actually trimmed with watersnake. i used to think it was python too, but i was corrected by a boutique sa.


----------



## muggles

*What is the actual name of the bag in my sig.? TIA*


----------



## luvtospend

looks like a soft quilted messenger bag


----------



## jlbanks

I searched through the reference library and didn't find anything about either of my things.  bummer.  wish i even knew what type of leather they were made out of, the purse is very soft and the wallet is very heavy compared to most.


----------



## blackonmaroon

muggles said:


> *What is the actual name of the bag in my sig.? TIA*



I'm not sure about the name, but it looks to be from the same line as the Casey.  Try looking at the season tag and then searching the reference threads (by season) for the name.


----------



## blackonmaroon

jlbanks said:


> I searched through the reference library and didn't find anything about either of my things.  bummer.  wish i even knew what type of leather they were made out of, the purse is very soft and the wallet is very heavy compared to most.



As I said, your wallet is called a Zip Clutch.  I'm not positive, but from the texture it looks like both the ZC and your bag are made out of lambskin.  At the very least regarding the bag, the lavender handle and flap are lambskin.


----------



## jlbanks

Thanks!


----------



## jlbanks

tadpolenyc said:


> i don't believe the line is called the suvi. that was the name of a particular style of bag. i haven't been able to figure out if this line was called the neutral or bi-color quilted. it's from f/w 08. i have never seen that style though. did the bag come with the mj tag? the name should be on there.
> 
> the wallet is actually trimmed with watersnake. i used to think it was python too, but i was corrected by a boutique sa.


 
Yes, it did come with a tag, but I didn't even think to look, maybe it's on the receipt.  That's nice to know about the wallet.  I wonder how rare a water snake is.  never heard of that being used on a wallet, but it's cool


----------



## muggles

blackonmaroon said:


> I'm not sure about the name, but it looks to be from the same line as the Casey. Try looking at the season tag and then searching the reference threads (by season) for the name.


 
Wish I could but I don't own it! Searching for it! My HG!


----------



## meechelley

meechelley said:


> Please help me identify this wallet/clutch ^__^! Thank you!



I tried looking for something similar but couldn't find anything. The closest I could find was a 07 Softy clutch wallet (I believe it was). Can anyone tell me what this wallet is? I really want to resell it but I'm afraid that it won't sell if I don't know what it called/which season its from. TIA!


----------



## Meta

^I believe that's the Softy Zip Clutch. I unfortunately am not sure which season it is from. Sorry!


----------



## meechelley

weN84 said:


> ^I believe that's the Softy Zip Clutch. I unfortunately am not sure which season it is from. Sorry!



Thank you ^__^!


----------



## sporty

luvtospend said:


> was this color ever offered in the U.S.?



Hi I just saw this bag but in a different color here in Germany in an outlet shop for 240 .  But I was not sure from which collection this bag is and how old it is. Can you tell me the name of this bag? It was also in a bad condition. it didn't have any  MJ tags and no dust bag, and inside the bag the internal zip pocket was quite damaged! So I didn't buy it! Do you know what the normal price was?
Thanks!!


----------



## luvtospend

sporty said:


> Hi I just saw this bag but in a different color here in Germany in an outlet shop for 240 .  But I was not sure from which collection this bag is and how old it is. Can you tell me the name of this bag? It was also in a bad condition. it didn't have any  MJ tags and no dust bag, and inside the bag the internal zip pocket was quite damaged! So I didn't buy it! Do you know what the normal price was?
> Thanks!!



Stripes Suvi, Resort 2008, $1,195 USD.


----------



## jun3machina

can anyone  ID what brown soft calf color has a light blue suede lining?? cocoa? nutmeg?


----------



## Awwgeez

Is it this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150450429252&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I just asked thithi about the name of that bag, she said caramel. Did you win it? if so,Lucky Duck, what a steal! And the color is GORGEOUS!


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> can anyone  ID what brown soft calf color has a light blue suede lining?? cocoa? nutmeg?





Awwgeez said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150450429252&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I just asked thithi about the name of that bag, she said caramel. Did you win it? if so,Lucky Duck, what a steal! And the color is GORGEOUS!



if the bag you're asking about jun is the one that Barmz pointed out, that's "vintage" MJ -- it's like a yellow-ish/brown (like a golden tan) and has light blue suede lining.  I'll do a search and see if I can find something in the same color

I can't remember the name, but I remember buying a small bag in this color a long, long time ago - I ended up returning it because it was too small for me.  I would have bought it in 2003, so I think the color's from either Fall or Resort 02

ETA:  I just remembered - some people referred to this color as "British Tan" - whether or not that was the official color, I can't remember


----------



## jun3machina

iluvmybags said:


> if the bag you're asking about jun is the one that Barmz pointed out, that's "vintage" MJ -- it's like a yellow-ish/brown (like a golden tan) and has light blue suede lining.  I'll do a search and see if I can find something in the same color
> 
> I can't remember the name, but I remember buying a small bag in this color a long, long time ago - I ended up returning it because it was too small for me.  I would have bought it in 2003, so I think the color's from either Fall or Resort 02
> 
> ETA:  I just remembered - some people referred to this color as "British Tan" - whether or not that was the official color, I can't remember



yep that's it. i dont think it's caramel though, as i had a very early vintage one in caramel before and it had cream suede lining and topstitching... unless there's more than 1 caramel...


----------



## jun3machina

Awwgeez said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150450429252&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I just asked thithi about the name of that bag, she said caramel. Did you win it? if so,Lucky Duck, what a steal! And the color is GORGEOUS!


i asked them for more pics. the shipping was stupid high...


----------



## iluvmybags

jun3machina said:


> yep that's it. i dont think it's caramel though, as i had a very early vintage one in caramel before and it had cream suede lining and topstitching... unless there's more than 1 caramel...


no, it's not caramel -- caramel is more of a creamy brown.
I don't think caramel has yellow-ish undertones to it
I can't find a pic of it, but I know for sure that it's been referred to as British Tan


----------



## jun3machina

^ it looks like it has blue topstitching though....i thought the british tan  looked like carmel with off-white stitching?


----------



## iluvmybags

I can see the color plain as day - and yes, it had blue top-stitching to match the lining (he almost always matched the stitching to the lining back then)

I just don't remember the color -- the bag I bought was a small pouchette style bag, that had the flap over the top and brass buckle.  It looked like a miniature version of the "vintage messenger bag".  I bought it in this exact color - I remember the blue suede lining and how much I loved it!(other people have referred to this color as British Tan, but that wasn't MJ's name - it may have even been something simple, like "Tan")


----------



## jun3machina

is it like a light brown then? so hard to tell with that pic from the auction. i hope they'll send me more...

i had this one....some said it was hazelnut/others carmel, but it was pretty beat up and so i sold it:






this is what i found for the blue lining....but they have the color down as natural, and the ebay pic looks darker, no?


----------



## iluvmybags

it's not the same color
I'm trying to find something in the same color or close
It's got definite yellow undertones to it


----------



## iluvmybags

it's similar to the Pumpkin Maggie - perhaps a little more brown


----------



## iluvmybags

it's too bad the pics gone -- here's the bag/color I was talking about:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authentic-marc-jacobs-finds-thread-no-chatting-please-474097-66.html#post12668503

and this was the bag that I bought & returned:
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/authentic-mj-ebay-deals-finds-thread-no-chatter-380865-136.html#post11197947


----------



## iluvmybags

that's not the same bag -- that may be even older
see the double zipper on top?  it's also taller and fatter
I think this was more of an overnight/travel bag
the one you won looks like the venetia
it COULD be the same color, but that's not the one I was thinking of

is she sending you more pics?


----------



## jun3machina

i think i may have seen one on ebay....i remember some small shoulder bags, really simple, referred to as british tan....


----------



## jun3machina

iluvmybags said:


> that's not the same bag -- that may be even older
> see the double zipper on top?  it's also taller and fatter
> I think this was more of an overnight/travel bag
> the one you won looks like the venetia
> it COULD be the same color, but that's not the one I was thinking of
> 
> is she sending you more pics?


yeah, it's definitely not the same style...just looking at that for a color representation. i hope they'll send me more pics. they wouldn't lower the shipping, which sucks. but whatever...


----------



## BunnyRoca

I've seen this a few times. Just wanted to know what its name is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Marc-Jacobs-Collection-Leather-Hobo-/290440763941?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439f9e5a25


----------



## iluvmybags

BunnyRoca said:


> I've seen this a few times. Just wanted to know what its name is:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Marc-J...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439f9e5a25



that's the LARGE POCKET SHOULDER BAG from the 2004 S/S season


----------



## Radissen

Just bought this bag. It comes with a net-a-porter receipt.
Can anyone tell me what the model and colour is called?


----------



## jun3machina

got a few more pics from the seller:


----------



## jun3machina

Radissen said:


> Just bought this bag. It comes with a net-a-porter receipt.
> Can anyone tell me what the model and colour is called?


it's an east-west stam in mouse


----------



## Radissen

jun3machina said:


> it's an east-west stam in mouse


 

Thank you so much


----------



## jun3machina

your welcome


----------



## Mad about Bags

jun3machina said:


> got a few more pics from the seller:


 
Hey Jun. I used to have a small MP in this colour. This is vintage MJ. It would have Riri swiss zipper and the leather is tumbled calf. Pale blue suede lining and pale blue stiching. i think the colour is British Tan. Congrats on such a deal


----------



## Mad about Bags

Radissen said:


> Just bought this bag. It comes with a net-a-porter receipt.
> Can anyone tell me what the model and colour is called?


 
Love your EW stam. Mouse is a htf colour. It is so understated and elegant. Congrtas! BTW did you get this on Bonanzle?


----------



## jun3machina

Mad about Bags said:


> Hey Jun. I used to have a small MP in this colour. This is vintage MJ. It would have Riri swiss zipper and the leather is tumbled calf. Pale blue suede lining and pale blue stiching. i think the colour is British Tan. Congrats on such a deal


thank you hon! you wouldn't happen to have any pics of the color would you? i have a love hate relationship with the venetia...it' kinda sick


----------



## Mad about Bags

jun3machina said:


> tank you hon! you wouldn't happen to have any pics of the color would you? i have a love hate relationship with the venetia...it' kinda sick


 
Let me find it for you.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Here you go. Sorry I don't have any pics of it by it self. I deleted them all after I sold the bag.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks!


----------



## MayBabe

Hello MJ fans!

I have a question on this MBMJ, I purchased this about a year ago but I cannot remember the name of this bag, Im just wondering if anyone here would know?Also if you have a serial # of this would be great!

Really appreciate your help!

TIA


----------



## jun3machina

MayBabe said:


> Hello MJ fans!
> 
> I have a question on this MBMJ, I purchased this about a year ago but I cannot remember the name of this bag, Im just wondering if anyone here would know?Also if you have a serial # of this would be great!
> 
> Really appreciate your help!
> 
> TIA


this is the marc by marc jacobs dr. q groovee in black. it's from fall 2008


----------



## jun3machina

iluv & mad: i think i might have solved the puzzle....i found this on ebay, and it has it's original tags as 'dark khaki' the seller sent me extra pics and it looks like the venetia in question...

he sent me crappy thumbnails....but it looks similar:








 and here's the listing:


----------



## jun3machina

additional pics of dark khaki:


----------



## MayBabe

jun3machina said:


> this is the marc by marc jacobs dr. q groovee in black. it's from fall 2008


*Jun3machina,*

Thank you so much! It is a dark navy very close to black not black, I think I bought it last year when it was the new season's collection. I think it was either from autum collection or summer, cannot remember now:/
Anyhow, thanks a million!


----------



## Radissen

Mad about Bags said:


> Love your EW stam. Mouse is a htf colour. It is so understated and elegant. Congrtas! BTW did you get this on Bonanzle?


 
Nope bought it here in Denmark. Yeah the colour is fabulous!
I am getting it wednesday when I get home from Kuala Lumpur. Going to post in the ATMJ just to be sure of the authenticity even though it comes with receipt.


----------



## sporty

luvtospend said:


> Stripes Suvi, Resort 2008, $1,195 USD.



Hi I saw that you asked if this bag was selled in a colour you showed in a picture here. I found the same bag with the same colour also on the internet, but I was suprised to see that the bag was in some ways different than the one I saw in the shop. The bag from the shop had with a magnetic closure and the lining looked totally different. So which one is real, the one from here
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luvtospend/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stripes_Suvi___PEACH___NWT or the one from the shop? I also saw the same bag now on YOOX and the one from yoox looks like the one from the shop!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tadpolenyc

sporty said:


> Hi I saw that you asked if this bag was selled in a colour you showed in a picture here. I found the same bag with the same colour also on the internet, but I was suprised to see that the bag was in some ways different than the one I saw in the shop. The bag from the shop had with a magnetic closure and the lining looked totally different. So which one is real, the one from here
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luvtospend/items/Marc_Jacobs_Stripes_Suvi___PEACH___NWT or the one from the shop? I also saw the same bag now on YOOX and the one from yoox looks like the one from the shop!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



the sethi suvi in the bonanzle listing is real. how did the one you saw in the shop differ? it's difficult to answer your question without pictures or more details.


----------



## sporty

tadpolenyc said:


> the sethi suvi in the bonanzle listing is real. how did the one you saw in the shop differ? it's difficult to answer your question without pictures or more details.



Because the closure looks like this one at yoox:
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...B490DC11&rr=1&cod10=45137437TK&sts=sr_women80
And it is a magnetic one!


----------



## tadpolenyc

sporty said:


> Because the closure looks like this one at yoox:
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...B490DC11&rr=1&cod10=45137437TK&sts=sr_women80
> And it is a magnetic one!



okay, i see. the bags are from two different seasons. the one on yoox is f/w 08 and the one in the bonanzle listing is from resort 08.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hello, just pulled this out of my closet from a few years back and need to confirm the color.

I thought it was brick, but it has orange undertones that are hard to capture in the pics, so I thought it might be Pom.

But then I saw that the thread color was different on Pom, so not sure??? Does brick have orange undertones, or is it something different all together??
Second pic is closest to real 'rust' color.

Got the zipper tape in and tried different lighting.
The interior is Beige suede.

Thanks!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ If it has beige suede lining, I'm pretty sure it's tomatoe (intentionally misspelled by MJ).


----------



## dizzywizzy

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ If it has beige suede lining, I'm pretty sure it's tomatoe (intentionally misspelled by MJ).



Thanks! I'll search and see what I can find in that color to compare.


----------



## dizzywizzy

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ If it has beige suede lining, I'm pretty sure it's tomatoe (intentionally misspelled by MJ).




Ok, well it must be tomatoe then. I thought may vermillion due to the orange in it, but that's a different color of suede...

thanks for your help!


----------



## dizzywizzy

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ If it has beige suede lining, I'm pretty sure it's tomatoe (intentionally misspelled by MJ).




http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/tomato-red-season-lining-457798.html#post10858820

Figured it out, mine is more of a creamy yellow suede and not beige, so it's def tomatoe, thank you!!!


----------



## blackonmaroon

You're welcome, dizzy!


----------



## dizzywizzy

blackonmaroon said:


> You're welcome, dizzy!



I am such a dork, I just unzipped the inside pocket and there were the cards for it, including the one that said it was tomotae!!!!  

doh!


----------



## thatqtrachel

What is this MJ bag called? I saw someone advertizing it but it had already sold. I am looking to buy one but have not had any luck without knowing what its called!  Any help would be appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Thats the Marc By Marc Jacobs Lovely Behati Tote, the color is Nice Tan


----------



## jun3machina

MayBabe said:


> *Jun3machina,*
> 
> Thank you so much! It is a dark navy very close to black not black, I think I bought it last year when it was the new season's collection. I think it was either from autum collection or summer, cannot remember now:/
> Anyhow, thanks a million!


ah! okay. looked like black on my monitor. i think the blue was called ink?


----------



## blackonmaroon

dizzywizzy said:


> I am such a dork, I just unzipped the inside pocket and there were the cards for it, including the one that said it was tomotae!!!!
> 
> doh!



Hahaa!  Ah, no worries, dizzy.  It happens to the best of us.  At least we were right!


----------



## dodobird

Hi Ladies,

I think I am in Love with this bag also?  What year was it produced?
Thanks for you assistance?  Anyone ever see these for sale on the bay?
D


----------



## Mad about Bags

dodobird said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I am in Love with this bag also? What year was it produced?
> Thanks for you assistance? Anyone ever see these for sale on the bay?
> D


 
Fall 2008 Collection


----------



## dodobird

Mad about Bags said:


> Fall 2008 Collection


 

ADORABLE PUPPY! Mad about bags! I have two miniature Aussies that are my children!


----------



## Mad about Bags

dodobird said:


> ADORABLE PUPPY! Mad about bags! I have two miniature Aussies that are my children!


 Thanks dodo. I hope you find your bag. If I see them will pm you. They do pop up now and then. Good luck stalking Ebay and Bonanzle


----------



## kitcat

hello-

anyone know what color grey blake this is?  the auction is ending soon.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270587345581

seller describes the interior suede as light brown and won't take better pics or close ups and can't find the interior serial number...grrr.

this isn't graphite is it?


----------



## jun3machina

i dont think it's dark enough for graphite....looks like 07 grey....from the ref:





to compare:


----------



## jun3machina

shoot...now im not so sure. can you ask them what the edgepaint color is??


----------



## Melly

^ Those aren't the best pictures ever but it appears to have brown edge paint... which would make it Graphite.


----------



## kraken

Long time lurker, first time poster (be gentle!)

So I've seen quite a few Marc Jacobs bags in my days. I'm no expert, but I've never seen this before:
http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=7510877

It looks like an alien to me! What is it?


----------



## kitcat

thanks june and melly!


----------



## jun3machina

kraken said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster (be gentle!)
> 
> So I've seen quite a few Marc Jacobs bags in my days. I'm no expert, but I've never seen this before:
> http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=7510877
> 
> It looks like an alien to me! What is it?



it's one of MJ's early bags. and is in fact the real deal  although i dont know the exact name....maybe the multi-multi pocket? :lolots:


----------



## jun3machina

good job melly! i couldn't quite tell from the pics...


----------



## fille17

Have this tote in my MJ Collection and would like to get the name and color - if possible - TIA !


----------



## lccsue

Hi there, can anyone tell me the name of this bag?


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Looks like the mj Bridgette bag


----------



## amhohne

since this isn't the bag i thought it was...i was hoping you guys could help me figure it out. i found the picture (although small) on a high fashion picture blog, so i'm still not sure what brand it is. it does look like a marc jacobs bag to me though.


----------



## tadpolenyc

amhohne said:


> since this isn't the bag i thought it was...i was hoping you guys could help me figure it out. i found the picture (although small) on a high fashion picture blog, so i'm still not sure what brand it is. it does look like a marc jacobs bag to me though.



it's the stam although it looks fake to me there.


----------



## amhohne

tadpolenyc said:


> it's the stam although it looks fake to me there.



yeah I thought so too. thanks!


----------



## lccsue

Awwgeez said:


> ^^ Looks like the mj Bridgette bag


 
Thanks Awwgeez!


----------



## mangojasmine

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-MARC-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58880d3921
What color you think gals?


----------



## Melly

^ That looks like Custard from Spring 2003.


----------



## fille17

*Name & color ... anyone ?*

TIA !


----------



## jun3machina

it's super vintage ^


----------



## H2O

:salute:
i like this wallet and need more information about it
name/colors/seasons
is it possible to find a brand new one now?






thank you


----------



## jun3machina

looks like the MBMJ luxy leather zip clutch in olive. i think this is 2007...i think it might have retailed for about $198



H2O said:


> :salute:
> i like this wallet and need more information about it
> name/colors/seasons
> is it possible to find a brand new one now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


----------



## blackonmaroon

H2O said:


> :salute:
> i like this wallet and need more information about it
> name/colors/seasons
> is it possible to find a brand new one now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you



Since this style is so old, you can only find these on resale sites.


----------



## H2O

jun3machina and blackonmaroon thanks a lot


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ You're welcome.  Good luck!


----------



## fille17

jun3machina said:


> it's super vintage ^



As in 2002-2003 ?

Thanks !


----------



## iluvmybags

fille17 said:


> As in 2002-2003 ?
> 
> Thanks !



more like 2001/02 -- that's a very early MJ style
I've seen a smaller bag in the same leather/color
(it's got yellow suede lining, right?)


----------



## mangojasmine

What style is this bag?!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250647761131
(I've asked the seller what color the lining and stitching is and for the dimensions)
I would love a lime green bag 
TIA!


----------



## wifeyb

HELP ME!?
i just bought this beauty used, and i dunno her name....she looks similar to the Benny bag...


----------



## Awwgeez

^^MBMJ totally turnlock quinn.


----------



## wifeyb

sweetniblets! thanks awwgeez!!
do you know what year this style/color came out?


----------



## Melly

mangojasmine said:


> What style is this bag?!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250647761131
> (I've asked the seller what color the lining and stitching is and for the dimensions)
> I would love a lime green bag
> TIA!



I'm not sure of the style name but the color appears to be cucumber.


----------



## fille17

iluvmybags said:


> it's got yellow suede lining, right?



Exactly and Thanks for your response ..  !


----------



## jun3machina

wifeyb said:


> sweetniblets! thanks awwgeez!!
> do you know what year this style/color came out?


im pretty sure it's floura menta green if it has silver HW...and that came out fall 2008


----------



## GypsyTejas

I came out with the Trish & hudson, color is called Chilie.  Bought in 2007.  I LOVE it but have forgotten the name (I'm at that age). See here: gypsytejas.com/mj1.jpg.  also i attached a picture to this post.


----------



## jun3machina

GypsyTejas said:


> I came out with the Trish & hudson, color is called Chilie.  Bought in 2007.  I LOVE it but have forgotten the name (I'm at that age)gypsytejas.com/mj1.jpg








i think this is the dark brown color-way, not chile. chile has a darker patent stripe and the brown has red undertones...this is the striping tote, not the hudson or trish. HTH


----------



## Melly

^ I believe it's actually called the Slouchy Tote.


----------



## GypsyTejas

THANKS SO much -- My brain just remembered chilie.  You're right about the color.  it's dark brown with cream-ish patent.  Thanks for the name !


----------



## GypsyTejas

jun3machina said:


> i think this is the dark brown color-way, not chile. chile has a darker patent stripe and the brown has red undertones...this is the striping tote, not the hudson or trish. HTH


 

THANKS for the info.  Yes, it's dark bvrown with cream-ish patent.  Not the chilie (that's the only color name I remembered)


----------



## jun3machina

Melly said:


> ^ I believe it's actually called the Slouchy Tote.


thanks melly!


----------



## beautifulbasics

opps!


----------



## mangojasmine

Melly said:


> I'm not sure of the style name but the color appears to be cucumber.



Thanks Melly 
I wonder what the style is?!


----------



## mangojasmine

jun3machina said:


> gypsytejas.com/mj1.jpg
> 
> i think this is the dark brown color-way, not chile. chile has a darker patent stripe and the brown has red undertones...this is the striping tote, not the hudson or trish. HTH




<-------- 
Is the Slouchy Tote supposed to have a white season tag?


----------



## jun3machina

im pretty sure mango


----------



## darkchildlove

What color is this Hillier?
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/5/3/5/6/3/5/webimg/379545049_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/5/3/5/6/3/5/webimg/379544952_o.jpg


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Looks like Faded Aluminum to me.


----------



## darkchildlove

anyone else? it's not steel right?


----------



## iluvmybags

mangojasmine said:


> Thanks Melly
> I wonder what the style is?!


it looks like the Large Hobo - it's sorta a cross between the Sophia and the Multi-Pocket.  It's taller and has no pockets on the ends and one interior section (the way she describes it, sounds like Cucumber which should have pink canvas lining)


----------



## SarahP

darkchildlove said:


> anyone else? it's not steel right?


 steel has silver hw


----------



## darkchildlove

thanks!


----------



## Minamiz

Anyone know the season, year and name?

I think part of MBMJ Posh Turnlock Dot.  Remy?


----------



## Minamiz

Oh and this one too???
S/S 08?


----------



## ABelfor

Hi ladies!  About 5 (maybe 6?) years ago I came into a wonderful find at Saks Off Fifth and found 4 pocket satchels at an amazing price.  These were in a gorgeous calf leather and were shaped like satchels with pockets on the sides and a big zippered top.  Anyway, I scored big and bought all 4.  I had 1 in peacock, 1 in washed rose, 1 in black (with lovely white stitching) and one in a deep purple color, almost like eggplant but lighter.  Anyone know what that color was officially called?  I know it's rare that these bags pop up anymore, but I remember that color being so amazing and would like to search online for any Marc Jacobs bag in that purple color, but I can't remember the name.  Thanks!!!

Oh and I've since sold all 4 of those bags (like 3 years ago) and am kicking myself MAJOR for it!  =(


----------



## Melly

^ Based on the other bags/seasons you picked up the color sounds like Maroon from Fall 2004.  It is a beautiful purple color with red suede interior.


----------



## ABelfor

Yes, I think I remember it having red suede lining.  Thanks!

I know it's a long shot I'll ever find these bags again but I did find the Stella in washed rose so I'm keeping my hopes up!


----------



## jun3machina

ABelfor said:


> Yes, I think I remember it having red suede lining.  Thanks!
> 
> I know it's a long shot I'll ever find these bags again but I did find the Stella in washed rose so I'm keeping my hopes up!


they do pop up:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-aut...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa200545b

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lea...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad9f04c2d


----------



## mangojasmine

grrr. so peeved. 
This Sophia was on the bay, the seller never replied to ANY questions regarding adding a BIN or what color the top-stitching is, etc. And then she ended it early!
In case it is relisted, is this Periwinkle?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290445273126&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

I did a search and that is the only color I can see it being...
TIA!


----------



## jun3machina

i think it came in a color called corn flower too... im not totally sure


----------



## Melly

^ I could be wrong but I don't believe Cornflower was a classic soft calf color.  It looks like Periwinkle to me.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks melly! was cornflower pre-soft calf?


----------



## mangojasmine

jun3machina said:


> thanks melly! was cornflower pre-soft calf?



I figured it couldn't be Cornflower bc it has light topstitching.
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/sofia-colors-347088-4.html#post7673654


----------



## Melly

^ Thanks for posting that!  I wasn't aware that Cornflower was a soft calf color.  I still believe the color is Periwinkle though.


----------



## mangojasmine

thanks guys  man, those pics made it hard to tell.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks girls....yeah it seems a lot of the time he does similar colors and it's the small details like topstitching or lining that allow you to tell them apart.  thanks for the clarification between the two colors too.


----------



## ABelfor

jun3machina said:


> they do pop up:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-aut...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa200545b
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Lea...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad9f04c2d



Oh no!  I would have bought that Stella!


----------



## ns07090

Does anyone know what this is?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170500115527&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## Melly

ns07090 said:


> Does anyone know what this is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170500115527&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



That is the Chevron Caroline in black from Fall 2005.


----------



## ns07090

Melly said:


> That is the Chevron Caroline in black from Fall 2005.



Thanks, Melly!


----------



## kateincali

This was just posted in the finds and I was curious, haven't seen it before


----------



## tadpolenyc

faith_ann said:


> This was just posted in the finds and I was curious, haven't seen it before



it's the fresh heather clutch from s/s 09.


----------



## Minamiz

What color is this?


----------



## tadpolenyc

Minamiz said:


> What color is this?



looks like f/w 08 fuchsia.


----------



## Minamiz

Thanks!  I was hoping s/s 08 pink


----------



## Minamiz

Ok I have another pic....w/ flash still hard to tell..seller is confused over tags but will try later to find them...could it possibly be bright neony pink??


----------



## jun3machina

nope.....you'd know the fluo pink when you see it. tad's right


----------



## Minamiz

^Gah!  Although is fuschia nice?


----------



## jun3machina

other pics of fushcia:


----------



## Minamiz

Hold up I know this was listed in reference as Fuschia but isn't it neon pink??

If it's this bright I think I could totally fall in love....

Gosh the neon you could probably see from space!





Oh Fluo has material strap not chain!!

Thx for the pics!

OK here's Ms. NEON!


----------



## SomethingWitty

I'm pretty sure that Stam is a RE08 Fuchsia.

Here's a Fuchsia ZC for reference:


----------



## mangojasmine

Yellow bag
TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170504390395&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## mangojasmine

mangojasmine said:


> Yellow bag
> TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170504390395&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




found in rare/discontinued
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...-discontinued-styles-39775-9.html#post1131218

point me in the right direction in the reference library?!


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure that's from S/S 2004
I think the style was something simple/basic like "Calf Leather Tote" or "E/W Tote"  It didn't have a fancy name or anything like that.


----------



## mangojasmine

Thanks! Hopefully I'll find modeling pics *cross fingers*


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

MbMJ light purple bag. 
Thanks for any help you can offer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190409407752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Melly

NamkhaDrolma said:


> MbMJ light purple bag.
> Thanks for any help you can offer!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190409407752&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



That's fake...


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Oh my! Thanks so much, *Melly*


----------



## cocoang

Does anyone know what this is?
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-NEW-IVORY-STAM-BAG-/160451158092?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255ba2604c


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ It's just a regular Stam, but it's the Resort '08 version with python embossing.


----------



## meluvs2shop

hello everyone! i'm new to marc jacobs bags and know very little about his line as well as marc by marc.
my SA is sending me this beauty but i don't know the name. can someone help? how's the leather on this bag? yummy or stiff?

 tx!


----------



## shopaphilia

meluvs2shop said:


> hello everyone! i'm new to marc jacobs bags and know very little about his line as well as marc by marc.
> my SA is sending me this beauty but i don't know the name. can someone help? how's the leather on this bag? yummy or stiff?
> 
> tx!



Hey meluvs - that looks to be the Marc by Marc Jacobs Pretty Nappa Ukita Hobo:
http://www.endless.com/dp/B002UKOTA...e=395021&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B002UKOTAA

I haven't felt the leather on this particular bag but the nappa leathers are usually insanely soft.

HTH!


----------



## ANL1

Hi everyone! 
I'm new to this subforum, and got myself a beautiful MBMJ wallet yesterday (love the colour, love the discount I got )
Now, from reading here I found out this is a "totally turnlock"?
Can anyone tell me what the name of the colour is? Which type of leather is this? Agneaux?
How do his wallets generally wear? Do I need to protect it?

Thanks in advance!
PS: colour is a little bit more "purple" IRL


----------



## jun3machina

looks like the totally turnlock zip wallet in blue violet. it's calfskin (cow) so should be pretty durable. you could spray just a leather protector and waterproofer on it to prevent possible stains....kiwi makes a cheap decent spray. good luck!


----------



## ANL1

That was FAST! Thank you jun3machina


----------



## JCY

hi all,
please help me identify this bag?
what style and year?? i believe this is a stam hobo, am i right? anyone know the dimension or have modelling picture. 
TIA


----------



## tadpolenyc

JCY said:


> hi all,
> please help me identify this bag?
> what style and year?? i believe this is a stam hobo, am i right? anyone know the dimension or have modelling picture.
> TIA



that's the hobo stam from f/w 06. the lighting in the picture is not the greatest. could be mouse or cashew. i'm leaning towards mouse. it measures 14 x 13 x 5.5.


----------



## meluvs2shop

shopaphilia said:


> Hey meluvs - that looks to be the Marc by Marc Jacobs Pretty Nappa Ukita Hobo:
> http://www.endless.com/dp/B002UKOTA...e=395021&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B002UKOTAA
> 
> I haven't felt the leather on this particular bag but the nappa leathers are usually insanely soft.
> 
> HTH!



thanks for your feedback.


----------



## weffendy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c559bfd5f

does anyone know which season this red blake is from? I wonder if it is true red.

Thanks


----------



## Melly

weffendy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c559bfd5f
> 
> does anyone know which season this red blake is from? I wonder if it is true red.
> 
> Thanks



That is a "So Cool" Blake in Fuschia from Spring 2008.


----------



## weffendy

^^ thanks Melly, really appreciate it!


----------



## weffendy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200489773012&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hello, which season is this zip clutch from? Is this true red?

TIA


----------



## jun3machina

looks like ferrari to me..


----------



## Melly

^ I agree, it looks like Ferrari from Spring 2004.


----------



## JCY

tadpolenyc, thanks alot..


----------



## sneezz

Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is NOT the desir right?


----------



## tadpolenyc

sneezz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but this is NOT the desir right?
> 
> View attachment 1148734



no, that's just classic quilted.


----------



## ABelfor

Hi!  Please help me name the color of my Blake!  I got it from ebay.  The color looks kinda like caramel but sometimes a little orange.  It's got gold hardware and beige suede interior and the tag says S06.  Thank you!


----------



## ABelfor

^ Can anyone help me?


----------



## Melly

^ That appears to be Nutmeg.


----------



## ABelfor

Awesome!  Thank you!  I just wanted a "name" to go with my bag!


----------



## 46TheDoctor

My mom received this bag as a gift. She got it for Christmas of 08. So  I'm assuming it's from the fall 08 collection. Anyways, she never used  it and wants to sell it. Can anyone advise me of the particular model  and original value. Also what to expect to get for it now. It's made of  either pony or calf hair. Not sure.


----------



## jun3machina

^ looks like the melrose tote to me. i think this is from 2006


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi experts!

Anyone know the name of this bag?  Is it fake?  Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bro...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f00c796


----------



## jun3machina

tigertrixie said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Anyone know the name of this bag?  Is it fake?  Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bro...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f00c796


pretty sure it's the soft box alfed bag


----------



## criszap

Does anyone know what this is called?

THANKS!


----------



## Awwgeez

jun3machina said:


> pretty sure it's the soft box alfed bag
> pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/mj-alfred-travel-bag.jpg




Junie is correct! The gorgeous alfred satchel. YUM!


----------



## jun3machina

i wonder why they ended it though i was going to bid


----------



## Awwgeez

Hi ladies! Is this color Barn Red? Also what kind of zip should it have? Oldschool Lampo? And might anyone know the name? I think its just double pocket hobo


----------



## jun3machina

it's the pocket shoulder or quinn bag BB. im pretty sure that's barn red, but im not entirely sure what the zips are...


----------



## criszap

Can anyone help?

TIA



criszap said:


> Does anyone know what this is called?
> 
> THANKS!


----------



## jun3machina

sorry..i've seen it before but i dont know the name


----------



## musthaveseenher

Which colour green is the Blake with blue suede interior and silver hardware?


----------



## jun3machina

um.maybe peacock? it's really more of a teal though....and has a dark navy suede lining...


----------



## musthaveseenher

That sounds about right. Just picked one up, so was wondering what I should be calling it.


----------



## jun3machina

do a search for peacock and see if it looks similar....if  you'd like us to authenticate it too, please post over in that thread. congrats!


----------



## musthaveseenher

That's my next step!  Thanks.


----------



## thithi

Awwgeez said:


> Hi ladies! Is this color Barn Red? Also what kind of zip should it have? Oldschool Lampo? And might anyone know the name? I think its just double pocket hobo


It's the Quinn.... I thought it had the script Lampo zips.


----------



## ABelfor

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-teal-classic-blake-bag.aspx

Is this peacock?  It says teal but it looks peacock to me and I'm pretty sure peacock was in 05.


----------



## ABelfor

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400136799951&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_500wt_1154

Hi again, is this maroon?  I asked her for pics of the zipper head and season tag but it looks to me like maybe maroon?


----------



## Melly

ABelfor said:


> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/marc-jacobs-teal-classic-blake-bag.aspx
> 
> Is this peacock?  It says teal but it looks peacock to me and I'm pretty sure peacock was in 05.



No, that is Aquamarine from Fall 2005.  Peacock is from Fall 2004.


----------



## ABelfor

Hmph, still pretty though...........hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Melly

ABelfor said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400136799951&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> Hi again, is this maroon?  I asked her for pics of the zipper head and season tag but it looks to me like maybe maroon?



Yes, that is Maroon.  There is no season tag because the color is from Fall 2004 (season tags began in 2005).

JMO but that price seems a bit high...


----------



## ABelfor

^ I thought the price was high too.  Maybe I'll make an offer or just watch it for now.  Thanks!  =)


----------



## penpen21

Can anyone name this bag?  It has turnlocks on both sides and a shoulder strap.  Thank you!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ That's the Sondra.


----------



## penpen21

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ That's the Sondra.


 
Thanks!


----------



## manderz

Can someone please tell me the name of the series of this bag? I am looking for the clutch version that looks like a little briefcase with a small handle on top.  But this is all I can find for reference. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/3077-BN-auth-MARC-JACOBS-brown-leather-Shoulder-Bag-/400001136058?cmd=ViewItem&hash=item5d21ecf5ba


----------



## amelia21

can anyone tell me what's the name of this bag? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-Authenti...gs_Handbags&hash=item45f3de2962#ht_5632wt_802

TIA


----------



## muggles

I think it is the mercer east west tote!^^ But I am guessing!


----------



## designerdiva87

http://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/7198/7141/Mj1.jpg


*anyone know the season or "official" name of collection from which this bag is from?*


----------



## jun3machina

^ should be the 'pocket satchel' in tapioca from 2004 

edit: i think it's 2004 resort


----------



## kateincali

Anyone remember this one? TIA!


----------



## jun3machina

pretty sure it's the drawstring pouch bag


----------



## kateincali

Ah so it is just that; I saw it on the listing but was curious if it had a more official sounding name. Thanks so much!


----------



## jun3machina

sure thing


----------



## XCCX

I found this pic while I was searching for my yellow stam and wanted to post it here but forgot all about it.. I still wanna know!
what is the style name and the color!
TIA


----------



## Melly

xactreality said:


> I found this pic while I was searching for my yellow stam and wanted to post it here but forgot all about it.. I still wanna know!
> what is the style name and the color!
> TIA



I believe that is the quilted Amanda in Canary from Resort 2005.


----------



## lolalee

Can someone name this please?


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hi all

What colour is this please? Is it saddle? It looks brown on my screen but the seller called it burgundy!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-sta...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4151821836


----------



## jun3machina

looks like saddle to me tooo ^ but then again it might be chestnut or whiskey because the lining color looks off for saddle 

saddle


----------



## Mad about Bags

jun3machina said:


> looks like saddle to me tooo ^ but then again it might be chestnut or whiskey because the lining color looks off for saddle
> 
> saddlenet-a-porter.com/images/product/18959/xlarge/index.jpg
> net-a-porter.com/images/product/18959/xlarge/3.jpg


  Thanks Jun! May be it 's a Fake. I was just curious about the colour.


----------



## jun3machina

looks like the tag is in the carecard envelope in one of the pics maybe ask her for the info on it. it would have the official color...or it's fake...one of the two


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi,

Does anyone know if this line (Quinn Shoulder?) came in a very dark blue color with the silver hardware?

Looked through the threads and didn't see anything, so just wanted to check.

Thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Blu...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2a452cb8


----------



## missb

Hello MJ experts,

Does anyone know the name of this bag? And from what year it is?

TIA!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1170168&d=1280797861


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hello ladies,

Is this Milk from Resort 2007? Thank you for your help


----------



## blackonmaroon

missb said:


> Hello MJ experts,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this bag? And from what year it is?
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1170168&d=1280797861



That's the MbMJ Aidan.


----------



## missb

*blackonmaroon,*

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Nikkibaby

Can someone please name this bag for me and/or give me the year of it? Thank you so much!


----------



## jun3machina

from the pushlock line..i wanna say 2003....i dont think they really had names....more like descriptions....


----------



## Nikkibaby

jun3machina said:


> from the pushlock line..i wanna say 2003....i dont think they really had names....more like descriptions....



Thank you Jun!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Mad about Bags said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Is this Milk from Resort 2007? Thank you for your help


 
Any idea? Please help. Thank you!


----------



## iluvmybags

Mad about Bags said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Is this Milk from Resort 2007? Thank you for your help





Mad about Bags said:


> Any idea? Please help. Thank you!



I believe so - altho it was reported that there was also a "White" this season, I can honestly only remember one shade of white/ivory. 
Milk from the Reference thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs-reference-library/marc-jacobs-resort-2007-information-198597-9.html#post5215633









thithi said:


> So far from what I gathered, the following colors are available for Resort:
> 
> *Soft Calf Classic*:  Sesame/Yogurt, Cinnamon, Maple, Pistachio, Lilac, Grey, Black
> *Quilted Classic*:  White(official name unknown), Truffle, Black, Stone, Milk, Blue(official name unknown) *
> Patchwork*:  Coconut, Blush, Cherry Tart, Indigo, Olive, Black,...
> 
> Please feel free to update/correct when more information is available.


----------



## Melly

Mad about Bags said:


> Any idea? Please help. Thank you!



Ooops I didn't know how I missed this!  You're correct, the color is Milk.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Melly said:


> Ooops I didn't know how I missed this! You're correct, the color is Milk.


 Thank you Melly


----------



## Mad about Bags

iluvmybags said:


> I believe so - altho it was reported that there was also a "White" this season, I can honestly only remember one shade of white/ivory.
> Milk from the Reference thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...rt-2007-information-198597-9.html#post5215633


 
Thank you JJ


----------



## puchokiki

hello everyone! i'm new to MBMJ bags. Can anyone ID this bag? All I know if that it's MBMJ and part of the Totally Turnlock collection. >.<


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi, can anyone ID the name of the Style and year of this bag? I have it in Fuchsia so wanted to find out, thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-ITA...HOULDERBA-/120604115199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ I think it's just the pushlock hobo.


----------



## dizzywizzy

blackonmaroon said:


> ^ I think it's just the pushlock hobo.



Ok, thanks! Would that be 2004-2005?


----------



## jun3machina

i think 2003-2004


----------



## dizzywizzy

jun3machina said:


> i think 2003-2004




Great, thanks!


----------



## purplecrush

hi ladies, does anyone know the name and year of this marc by marc jacobs wallet? spotted it on mytheresa.com and it only says 'purple wallet' 

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/PURPLE-WALLET-p-10613.html

i love all things purple and butterflies so this is perfect! but i can't seem to find any info on this little beauty anywhere else.. 

thanks!


----------



## tadpolenyc

purplecrush said:


> hi ladies, does anyone know the name and year of this marc by marc jacobs wallet? spotted it on mytheresa.com and it only says 'purple wallet'
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/PURPLE-WALLET-p-10613.html
> 
> i love all things purple and butterflies so this is perfect! but i can't seem to find any info on this little beauty anywhere else..
> 
> thanks!



it's from s/s 10 and was just called the large zip around.


----------



## purplecrush

tadpolenyc said:


> it's from s/s 10 and was just called the large zip around.


 

great, thanks *tadpolenyc*! 

i hope i can still locate it in the store.. the shipping from mytheresa is rather steep.. hmmm


----------



## DeryaHm

Hi All,

I am usually on the Chloe and Bal forums, but I am visiting my sister and she wondered if you all could help ID this MJ bag she bought sometime around 2006. Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

^ ooh! i know that bag, but have no clue what it's called...hrmmmm


----------



## taralu

Does anyone know the name/season of this bag?

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...bag/27646/1764/16684&posRow=4&posCol=2&page=1

It's really pretty!


----------



## jun3machina

^ the venetia and i think it's 2007, not 100% sure on that though


----------



## Melly

^ I could be wrong but I believe Pale Silver with blue suede interior is from 2005.


----------



## linhhhuynh

what bag is this? TIA!


----------



## Melly

linhhhuynh said:


> what bag is this? TIA!



That is the Mix Quilted Bowler Pleated Shoulder bag in black from Spring 2008.


----------



## jun3machina

Melly said:


> ^ I could be wrong but I believe Pale Silver with blue suede interior is from 2005.


thanks melly! you're right! duh me!


----------



## amelia21

Any idea what bag this is ? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MAJOR-SCORE-...42466?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags#ht_1077wt_930

and what color is this? is it really orangey red like the pictures or more like dark red?

TIA


----------



## amelia21

amelia21 said:


> Any idea what bag this is ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/MAJOR-SCORE-...42466?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags#ht_1077wt_930
> 
> and what color is this? is it really orangey red like the pictures or more like dark red?
> 
> TIA




never mind i found it..


----------



## erinrin

hey! do you guys know the name of this bag and what year it's from? thanks in advance


----------



## jun3machina

it's the MBMJ chalk striped satchel. there's also the larger tote on ebay right now and it also came in a faridah style that sienna miller was spotted with....i used to have that one though ^ it's really cute...and from 2006


----------



## erinrin

ohhh ok thanks for the info!! =D


----------



## linhhhuynh

what's this called? TIA!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/shoshiaf/items/Marc_Jacobs__Swagger__Handbag_in_Green


----------



## Melly

linhhhuynh said:


> what's this called? TIA!
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/shoshiaf/items/Marc_Jacobs__Swagger__Handbag_in_Green



That is the Swagger in Forrest from Fall 2006.  The quilted part of the bag is made from PVC (plastic), not patent leather like the listing claims.


----------



## amelia21

Is there a proper name for this wallet? 





http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...650401&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4064wt_930

Thanks


----------



## jun3machina

^ i think the dr q wallet


----------



## silentriot

ID this bag please? 
(sorry for the low-quality pics!!)


----------



## tadpolenyc

silentriot said:


> ID this bag please?
> (sorry for the low-quality pics!!)



i remember a few people in chat referred to it as the mushroom hobo. not sure if that's the official name though.


----------



## kateincali

This was posted in the handbags & purses section and I saw the file name was mbmj, but I can't find it anywhere. Anyone have any guesses?


----------



## blackonmaroon

Hi all!  Can anyone tell what season this Blake is from?  Thank you!


----------



## madiken

i bought this bag and i can't find it on the site marc jacobs
i'm just crazy about it
what's the name of this bag?? it's fall 2010 (probably, so said a girl in the shop)


----------



## Melly

blackonmaroon said:


> Hi all!  Can anyone tell what season this Blake is from?  Thank you!



I could be wrong but I believe that is Linen from Fall 2006.  If it's more of a noticeable off-white/cream color then it's Bone from Fall 2007.

Did the season tag fall out?


----------



## blackonmaroon

Melly said:


> I could be wrong but I believe that is Linen from Fall 2006.  If it's more of a noticeable off-white/cream color then it's Bone from Fall 2007.
> 
> Did the season tag fall out?



Hi Melly!  This is actually a Blake that I used to own years ago but had to part with.  I've always been curious about which color it actually was since this was before I even knew what a season tag was.    It was definitely more of a white color, rather than an off-white/cream.

Thank you so much, Melly!  I knew you'd know.


----------



## Melly

^ No problem! Glad I could help.


----------



## madiken

here big photos of my bag
please name this MbMJ bag
http://picasaweb.google.com/103224937313123171781/MyMbMJ?feat=directlink

and can you tell me why i can't find it on the MJ site? are all of bags fall collection on his site?


----------



## Scathe

I've been tormenting over this: Someone is selling this bag as the 'Lil Riz', but according to their measurements it seems too big (18"L x 15" H x 4" W). I've attached a picture. And also, a stock photo it is being referenced to (which I hope the bag is identical to)... Is it the same bag size/color? Is it the Lil Riz or the big one?


----------



## havana27

Hi.  I was wondering if this bag is the Karen in python?  It's one of the bags I've been looking for, but I just want to be 100% certain!  TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Col...n-Handbag-/140444620858?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## havana27

^^ Never mind my post above!  Found a pic of one on tpf and could compare myself.  



havana27 said:


> Hi.  I was wondering if this bag is the Karen in python?  It's one of the bags I've been looking for, but I just want to be 100% certain!  TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-Col...n-Handbag-/140444620858?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## linhhhuynh

i've never seen this! what's it's name?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pur...Retail-2K-/250686183472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## linhhhuynh

one more! name this... wristlet? http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Leather-Wristlet-/270624037729?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## Melly

linhhhuynh said:


> i've never seen this! what's it's name?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Pur...Retail-2K-/250686183472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags



That is the Colorblock Hobo in taupe from Spring 2008.


----------



## armadillo24

This is my bag that I purchased discounted in '06 or '07. I have been scouring and cannot figure out which bag this is. Anyone know which one thi is? Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

it's the Guinevere bag ^  i love that style!


----------



## armadillo24

jun3machina said:


> it's the Guinevere bag ^  i love that style!


You're good! Thanks for telling me! I searched high and low back when I got it and ID'ed it but I totally forgot =D It's absolutely beautiful; I love it so much!


----------



## blackonmaroon

armadillo24 said:


> This is my bag that I purchased discounted in '06 or '07. I have been scouring and cannot figure out which bag this is. Anyone know which one thi is? Thanks!



June's right.    It looks to be the small Guinevere in Espresso from 2004.


----------



## armadillo24

blackonmaroon said:


> June's right.    It looks to be the small Guinevere in Espresso from 2004.


Thanks! I actually think it might be the large (I just searched on the forum, google etc) that pic is a bit deceiving.. I just measured it and it was 16" and I think that means it's the large right? I wish I had the small honestly- this bag gets heavy/a bit tedious to carry at times


----------



## jun3machina

^ i think BOM is right. the larger style is longer from top to bottom....the smaller one is more east west.


----------



## armadillo24

jun3machina said:


> ^ i think BOM is right. the larger style is longer from top to bottom....the smaller one is more east west.


Wow really? Well if this is the smaller version I can't imagine the large version! It's pretty heavy/big on me (still love it but it just makes me less inclined to wear it at times or when I'm out for a longer period of time)


----------



## jun3machina

oh wait, 16"??  maybe it is the large style....


----------



## armadillo24

jun3machina said:


> ^ i think BOM is right. the larger style is longer from top to bottom....the smaller one is more east west.




Here it is on me, I'm 5'6 for reference


----------



## blackonmaroon

Whoops, yep, you're right -- definitely the large!


----------



## linhhhuynh

eek! is this real? if so, WHAT is it

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS...BAG-PURSE-/370423521610?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## jun3machina

linhhhuynh said:


> eek! is this real? if so, WHAT is it
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MARC-JACOBS...BAG-PURSE-/370423521610?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


it's a mbmj boutique special item


----------



## kateincali

I can't find the name for this anywhere. TIA


----------



## philosykos

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200513843306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

what's the name and did it come in different sizes? thanks so much!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Not sure of the name, but the color is chocolate and it's from the same workwear line as the first season Groovee, Dr Q Tote, etc. from a few years ago.  This is the only size it came in, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## chrunchy

What is the name of this key pouch? TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190384583334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## blackonmaroon

chrunchy said:


> What is the name of this key pouch? TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190384583334&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I think it's just called a key pouch from the love story line.


----------



## chrunchy

blackonmaroon said:


> I think it's just called a key pouch from the love story line.


 
Thank you!


----------



## bry_dee

How about this?
http://www.use.com/images/s_3/Marc_Jacobs_Italy_Coin_Purse_be40809e4883be86e10c.jpg


----------



## jun3machina

^ it's a vintage MJ turnlock billfold


----------



## linhhhuynh

what's this bag called? TIA!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf158fbd7


----------



## Melly

linhhhuynh said:


> what's this bag called? TIA!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Marc-...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf158fbd7



That is the Patchwork Shoulder Bag in Bright Blue from Resort 2007... the color transfer on that bag is pretty bad though.  You might want to wait for one in better condition if you are interested in it.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^thank you Melly! it looks really pretty but i noticed the color transfer too. thanks!


----------



## taralu

Which Totally Turnlock is this? TIA!

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...g/27105/3165/1312054&posRow=2&posCol=2&page=1


----------



## pinky7129

anyone know what bag this is? thanks
its def marc by marc jacobs


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Do you have any pictures of the front?


----------



## thithi

taralu said:


> Which Totally Turnlock is this? TIA!
> 
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...g/27105/3165/1312054&posRow=2&posCol=2&page=1


This is the Patent Posh Super K Satchel.


----------



## pinky7129

this is the front!
ty!


----------



## linhhhuynh

hey, what bag is this? thank you ladiezz! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sheshebonbon/items/New_MARC_JACOBS_Leather_Fringe_Hobo__1795


----------



## tadpolenyc

linhhhuynh said:


> hey, what bag is this? thank you ladiezz!
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sheshebonbon/items/New_MARC_JACOBS_Leather_Fringe_Hobo__1795



it's called the boho from s/s 10.


----------



## kateincali

I haz a curiouz. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-WRISTLET-CLUTCH-/120619443229


----------



## LilahBelle

Anyone know what this one is? (or is the name just quilted shoulder bag?)
http://www.barneys.com/Quilted Shoulder Bag/00505008551474,default,pd.html


----------



## amelia21

LilahBelle said:


> Anyone know what this one is? (or is the name just quilted shoulder bag?)
> http://www.barneys.com/Quilted Shoulder Bag/00505008551474,default,pd.html



looks like a karlie to me but not sure ...lets wait for the experts


----------



## LilahBelle

Thanks!


----------



## Cal-80

Hello, 

Could anyone help ID this stam bag for me please?

Not sure on season or colourline

TIA


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^^ Memphis Stam from 2009 Collection.


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> I haz a curiouz. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-JACOBS-WRISTLET-CLUTCH-/120619443229


 pretty sure this has a boring name like 'quilted wristlette' or s/t


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> pretty sure this has a boring name like 'quilted wristlette' or s/t



thanks jun!


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> thanks jun!


sure thing:
http://www.thisnext.com/item/41FBC7EA/60990B36/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Wristlet

it's from 2006


----------



## ajj

anyone know the name of this mbmj bag?  i bought it a few years ago at a barneys sale.


----------



## jun3machina

it's a mbmj strippy strap bucket bag





ajj said:


> anyone know the name of this mbmj bag?  i bought it a few years ago at a barneys sale.


----------



## ajj

you're awesome!  thanks june!!


----------



## jun3machina




----------



## jun3machina

is this that neiman marcus special edition one??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290470795545&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> sure thing:
> http://www.thisnext.com/item/41FBC7EA/60990B36/Marc-Jacobs-Quilted-Wristlet
> 
> it's from 2006



you're awesome! i forget google is a thing sometimes


----------



## Melly

jun3machina said:


> is this that neiman marcus special edition one??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290470795545&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Yep that's the Neiman Marcus exclusive 100th Anniversary Stam from Fall 2007.  It think it retailed for $1800 but I could be wrong.  Here's a pic a SA posted at the time:


----------



## jun3machina

thanks melly! i was racking my brain, and couldn't find anything on google...


----------



## farmerswife

I have looked in several places and yet I am unable to find the name of this bag. So ladies can you help?

TIA


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Hi Farmers! Its called the Beverly Bag.


----------



## farmerswife

Awwgeez said:


> ^^ Hi Farmers! Its called the Beverly Bag.


 

Thank you so much for such a quick reply!! What season, do you know? I have never seen this bag before yesterday, I fell in love when I saw this one.


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ I dont know for certain, but If I had to guess I would say this is from about 2002.


----------



## jun3machina

is the color of this sweet pea?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300465225667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## linhhhuynh

bad pics, but can you tell what this bag is? http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/clo/1953059257.html


----------



## jun3machina

linhhhuynh said:


> bad pics, but can you tell what this bag is? http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/clo/1953059257.html


looks like the MBMJ softy large satchel


----------



## thithi

jun3machina said:


> is the color of this sweet pea?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300465225667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


yup!


----------



## jun3machina

thanks hon! for some season i thought it was a pre 2006 color....nice to know what season it's from


----------



## linhhhuynh

^thanks june! is the price okay, do you think?


----------



## jun3machina

yeah. you might be able to fiind one on ebay for cheaper, but the price isn't bad


----------



## miabeewee

Hello! I have been looking for this MJ bag for a while and have only been able to find a picture of it from a "replica" website:

http://www.mustluxe.com/pro_show.asp?id=1129

Anybody know the name, year, etc., of this bag? Any way to get it from a reputable seller?

Thanks!


----------



## miabeewee

Just wanted to say I just found out online the bag's name so that you don't have to trouble yourselves.  It's the Mercer satchel.  yeah!


----------



## Awwgeez

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300470445938

Anyone know the name of this? Looks like it might go for a deal!


----------



## jun3machina

perforated drawstring bag ^


----------



## josephine_k

Hello,
Please help me identify this MJ:
*http://tinyurl.com/38jpdxt *

I've been through so many posts and googled past 2h and nothing! Should be a 2005 design.
Thank you!!


----------



## jun3machina

josephine_k said:


> Hello,
> Please help me identify this MJ:
> *http://tinyurl.com/38jpdxt *
> 
> I've been through so many posts and googled past 2h and nothing! Should be a 2005 design.
> Thank you!!


hi there,
it's actually much earlier than 2005....more like 2001-2002 im pretty sure. the style appears to be the baby devon bag. here's a similar one:





http://www.bonanza.com/booths/elain...t_season_Vermilion_Baby_Devon__Priced_to_sell


----------



## josephine_k

Thank you so much for helping! Yes, seems to bet hat one, in Nude beige.


----------



## wanabagsobad

hi, marc jacobs fans!
Can someone help me with this one.
I have no idea of year etc...sorry
http://sbfrance.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album01&id=screenshot027_copy


----------



## tadpolenyc

wanabagsobad said:


> hi, marc jacobs fans!
> Can someone help me with this one.
> I have no idea of year etc...sorry
> http://sbfrance.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album01&id=screenshot027_copy



it was officially called the exclusive classic alyona, but on tpf, we've always referred to it as the snakeskin-trimmed alyona. it's from f/w 08 and the color is beige.


----------



## wanabagsobad

tadpolenyc said:


> it was officially called the exclusive classic alyona, but on tpf, we've always referred to it as the snakeskin-trimmed alyona. it's from f/w 08 and the color is beige.



boy you guys are good...
thanks tadpolenyc !!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Anyone know the name of this bag? It's an older model..
thanks!!!!


----------



## blivlien

Does anyone know what colour stam this is please? I was thinking milk or white chiffon?


----------



## Mad about Bags

blivlien said:


> Does anyone know what colour stam this is please? I was thinking milk or white chiffon?
> 
> View attachment 1220706


 
My guess is chiffon since milk has different colour lining. Melly will know the answer for sure!


----------



## blivlien

Mad about Bags said:


> My guess is chiffon since milk has different colour lining. Melly will know the answer for sure!


 
Thanks


----------



## Mad about Bags

blivlien said:


> Thanks


 
Welcome! I assumed that the bag above is the same one that you posted for authentication. I have laser eyes so I can see through the bag and know the colour of the lining


----------



## blivlien

Mad about Bags said:


> Welcome! I assumed that the bag above is the same one that you posted for authentication. I have laser eyes so I can see through the bag and know the colour of the lining


 
Lol I was wondering and then I remembered that I'd posted it in the authentication thread. So forgetful today! I didn't bid for it in the end, but hopefully it might get relisted


----------



## iluvmybags

has anyone ever seen this bag before?
know the name and/or season?
It has white/ivory leather lining
I'm guessing F07 or 08  (maybe F06?) ??


----------



## thithi

^ that's the spazzolato flap bag in black... there were smaller versions of this called the beth and the aisling.


----------



## iluvmybags

thithi said:


> ^ that's the spazzolato flap bag in black... there were smaller versions of this called the beth and the aisling.


Thanks Thi!! 
do you happen to know what season it's from?


----------



## thithi

^Spring 06.


----------



## iluvmybags

thanks again!


----------



## jun3machina

im pretty sure it's the same line as the rachel sting bag too.


----------



## klb4556

Can anyone tell me what the style of this is?~

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/1872521/jenna-fischer-farmers-03/


I know it's an MbMJ, and after tons of searching, I still haven't a clue. 

The help would be much appreciated! thanks


----------



## thithi

^ looks like the turnlock magazine bag... it's an older release.


----------



## klb4556

^ thank you!! that looks EXACTLY like it to me!

sad I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## nancypants

does anyone know the name of this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...726612&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Melly

nancypants said:


> does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...726612&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156



Sorry but that is fake.


----------



## Christine Dior

Mad about Bags said:


> Welcome! I assumed that the bag above is the same one that you posted for authentication. I have laser eyes so I can see through the bag and know the colour of the lining


 

MAB - I literally had to scroll up because I was like omg how did she know the color of the lining is different???


----------



## xsophiex

Hoping someone can help me, i saw a girl carrying a marc jacobs bag this weekend in london, and looking at the f/w 2010 season bags the closest it looked to was the jen:


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1096528&stc=1&d=1273282354

However it wasnt exactly the same, the bag I saw was midnight blue in a pebbled style leather with two top handles and two or three zip pockets along the top. It also didnt have the strap detailing across the front. It was instant love and I couldnt ask the girl what season it was/where she got it  Please help!


----------



## thithi

hmmm... nothing coming to mind.  maybe the palais royal jackie?


----------



## bettybrown

Can anyone identify this bag and year? Just ballpark guesses are fine.

http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k501/bettybrown123/marc2.jpg

Thank you so much!


----------



## linhhhuynh

does somebody know what season this is from, the retail, and what other colors it came in? i'm obsessed and want one! just not this color  
and the name is just the cosmetic pouch, right? TIA!!


----------



## xsophiex

thithi said:


> hmmm... nothing coming to mind.  maybe the palais royal jackie?
> 
> allwomenstalk.com/wp-content/thumbs/44860.jpg



Thats not it, thanks for your input though. will keep searching!


----------



## Mad about Bags

linhhhuynh said:


> does somebody know what season this is from, the retail, and what other colors it came in? i'm obsessed and want one! just not this color
> and the name is just the cosmetic pouch, right? TIA!!


 
Linh, I think it is a pre 2005 MJ. They do pop up on Ebay now and then but not very often.  From memory I have seen them in black, beige or may be pale yellow. I don't know the retail price sorry! Let 's wait for our MJ experts to tell us.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i used to have an indigo cosmetics pouch with burgundy contast stitching and suede lining. i believe it was from fall 04? melly or thithi would know better than i. i'm not so great with vintage mj.


----------



## thithi

^ you're right, it's fall 04.  other colors would be thistle, maroon, bark, peacock blue, sap green, and black.


----------



## linhhhuynh

thanks vi, tad, thithi! i totally want one


----------



## bettybrown

Does anyone know what bag this is and what year it is from? And do you happen to know how it hangs if you wear it crossbody? Like does it mold to your body the way a slouch does, or is it a stiff heavy bag bumping in your hip?

Thank you! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330485959549&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## linhhhuynh

was this ever made? looks like kinda the Palais stuff and at the same line it doesn't

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mark-Jacobs-sma...648?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb0d98b78


----------



## jun3machina

linhhhuynh said:


> was this ever made? looks like kinda the Palais stuff and at the same line it doesn't
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mark-Jacobs-sma...648?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb0d98b78


im almost certain this was a free make-up pouch that saks was giving away during the holiday season in 2009 or 2008. it came with a bunch of different cosmetics if you spent a certain amount of $$ or it was like $99 and had a value of $300 worth of cosmetics...something like that


----------



## jun3machina

bettybrown said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is and what year it is from? And do you happen to know how it hangs if you wear it crossbody? Like does it mold to your body the way a slouch does, or is it a stiff heavy bag bumping in your hip?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330485959549&fromMakeTrack=true


this is (if real) the delancy bag. they came out with them the same season as they did the first run of the groovee bags.... it's HUGE


----------



## blackonmaroon

jun3machina said:


> im almost certain this was a free make-up pouch that saks was giving away during the holiday season in 2009 or 2008. it came with a bunch of different cosmetics if you spent a certain amount of $$ or it was like $99 and had a value of $300 worth of cosmetics...something like that



June's right; it's pleather, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## linhhhuynh

ooh yea it does look pleather-y. thanks!


----------



## lovesbags2323

Hi everyone, I stumbled across this great forum as I was searching for the style of this MJ bag.  Does anyone know what the name/year of this bag?  It is a hand-me-down so I don't have any info on it, but I believe it's authentic, the inside has 3 compartments of beige/yellow suede and the MJ zippers and Made In Italy, etc.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jun3machina

^ if all the markings add up, it's from 2003-2004.they had a whole line of bags with that particular front hardware, although im not exactly sure what it was officially called. i've seen them in dark blue and red and yellow


----------



## jroger1

Does anyone know the official name and season of this bag?  I've seen it in tan and black.  Which one do you think is more casual, probably tan but I love the black?  Would you pay retail if it's for a past season?  Long shot, ever seen it pop up on Bluefly or anywhere on sale?  Thanks.  Whehh, I'm done with the 50 questions.  :wondering

http://www.ckandcompany.com/shopDetail.php/pid/747/HANDBAGS/Marc+Jacobs/C301015


----------



## thithi

jroger1 said:


> Does anyone know the official name and season of this bag?  I've seen it in tan and black.  Which one do you think is more casual, probably tan but I love the black?  Would you pay retail if it's for a past season?  Long shot, ever seen it pop up on Bluefly or anywhere on sale?  Thanks.  Whehh, I'm done with the 50 questions.  :wondering
> 
> http://www.ckandcompany.com/shopDetail.php/pid/747/HANDBAGS/Marc+Jacobs/C301015


nothing is showing up in that link.


----------



## tadpolenyc

jroger1 said:


> Does anyone know the official name and season of this bag?  I've seen it in tan and black.  Which one do you think is more casual, probably tan but I love the black?  Would you pay retail if it's for a past season?  Long shot, ever seen it pop up on Bluefly or anywhere on sale?  Thanks.  Whehh, I'm done with the 50 questions.  :wondering
> 
> http://www.ckandcompany.com/shopDetail.php/pid/747/HANDBAGS/Marc+Jacobs/C301015



the photo isn't showing up for me.


----------



## jroger1

jroger1 said:


> Does anyone know the official name and season of this bag? I've seen it in tan and black. Which one do you think is more casual, probably tan but I love the black? Would you pay retail if it's for a past season? Long shot, ever seen it pop up on Bluefly or anywhere on sale? Thanks. Whehh, I'm done with the 50 questions. :wondering
> 
> http://www.ckandcompany.com/shopDetail.php/pid/747/HANDBAGS/Marc+Jacobs/C301015


 
So sorry, now the link doesn't work.  Does that mean someone bought it?  Crap crap crap crap!

I don't want to hex it & paste the black one but here goes...

http://www.shopkikionline.com/product/3443/Hobo-Black /


----------



## tadpolenyc

jroger1 said:


> So sorry, now the link doesn't work.  Does that mean someone bought it?  Crap crap crap crap!
> 
> I don't want to hex it & paste the black one but here goes...
> 
> http://www.shopkikionline.com/product/3443/Hobo-Black /



i don't remember seeing it on bluefly, but it might have gone on sale somewhere. it's from s/s 10 and it's called the iris.


----------



## jroger1

thanks tadpolenyc...


----------



## bprincezz

Hi,

I've been searching endlessly and I can't find this bag anywhere. Does anyone recognize it?

I bought this bag at a consigner store for around $230.00. The girl at the store said the original price of the bag was 900+ and it was a really good deal.  I've been reading the forums in how to tell if it's an authentic MJ bag and this seems to be an authentic bag. Woo Hoo! The inside of the bag (suede I think) is just a little dirty and two pen marks. Oh well. The bag is heavier than most of my bags, so I&#8217;ll probably develop some upper arm strength  J 

By the way, I took these pictures with my phone camera! Sorry if it's not great quality.


----------



## thithi

^ I don't think this officially has a name other than Tote, but there is a very similar style with one strap called the Jane.


----------



## linhhhuynh

which TT is this, and how big is it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/320609895406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5d6c3ee


----------



## momofgirls

Is this the Flat Case?
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?tskay=3FD17CD7&cod10=45145399HR&sts=&dept=


----------



## tadpolenyc

momofgirls said:


> Is this the Flat Case?
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?tskay=3FD17CD7&cod10=45145399HR&sts=&dept=



the link just takes me to the home page.


----------



## momofgirls

tadpolenyc said:


> the link just takes me to the home page.


Sorry, here is a pic.


----------



## tadpolenyc

it is a flat case, but smaller in size to the typical flat cases we're more used to seeing.


----------



## momofgirls

tadpolenyc said:


> it is a flat case, but smaller in size to the typical flat cases we're more used to seeing.


ok, thanks.


----------



## thithi

linhhhuynh said:


> which TT is this, and how big is it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Marc-Jacobs-Handbag-/320609895406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5d6c3ee


i believe it's the posh satchel.


----------



## desultor

Hi,

My mom is selling a bunch of her old bags, and among them is this MJ.  She didn't have the original tags so I don't know how to identify it.  It doesn't have any interior markings or season tags that I can see.  I'm clearly not worried about the authenticity cause it's straight from Saks, but I would like to know what it's called, what the color is, and what season it's from.  I'm also hoping to get pointers on what I need to have photographs of to prove to auction-viewers that it's an authentic bag.  I got pictures of everything I could find, including the underside of the zipperhead (riri M4), but I just want to make sure they can feel comfortable.

It's a light sort of dusty rose pink, tan suede interior, and the dimensions are 13"x8"x4.5".  There's one main interior compartment, and two slightly smaller ones (so it's sort of like an accordion folder).  The handle drop is ~8.5".

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thithi

The bag is called the Angie I believe... not sure the official name but it was released probably 2002 or 2003.  I would include a photo of the made in italy stamp if you can locate it.


----------



## desultor

thithi said:


> The bag is called the Angie I believe... not sure the official name but it was released probably 2002 or 2003.  I would include a photo of the made in italy stamp if you can locate it.



Thanks!  I couldn't find any stamp -- where would it be located?


----------



## thithi

it may be in the suede or on the interior leather... it may have rubbed off, being that it's an older bag.


----------



## linhhhuynh

was there ever a ZC w/ silver HW that was either teal or peacock? i'm not too sure of the color. but either or?


----------



## jun3machina

peacock has silver HW. so does blueberry & marine


----------



## Encore Closet

Can someone please help me.  What is the name of this Marc Jacobs.  I bought it awhile ago.


----------



## jun3machina

^it's called the ursula bowler and the color is 'lobster'


----------



## linhhhuynh

jun3machina said:


> peacock has silver HW. so does blueberry & marine




what color is marine? i just missed out on an awesome ZC and wasn't too sure of the color. it's not peacock cause it was more teal rather than blue


----------



## Encore Closet

Thank you!!


----------



## cltchenthusiast

Please provide any info with it, thank you.


----------



## mymimimymimi

can anybody tell me what's the name and color
of this bag ? 

thanks in advanced


----------



## deboop

Hi everyone 

Just wondering if anyone can name the following MJ bag for me? Any help is appreciated 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTHENTIC-Ma...gs_Handbags&hash=item588ac38ea0#ht_7755wt_942


----------



## tadpolenyc

mymimimymimi said:


> can anybody tell me what's the name and color
> of this bag ?
> 
> thanks in advanced



this is the grey mix quilted tote from f/w 07.


----------



## tadpolenyc

cltchenthusiast said:


> Please provide any info with it, thank you.



this is the mbmj croc of q linda from s/s 09.


----------



## Sarah1104

Hi everyone!

I have a black leather MJ with pink suede lining that I am trying to figure out the name of so I can find the price for it. I have attached a bunch of photos of it! Can anyone help?  

TIA!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I keep seeing this beauty id'd differently online, some say it's the Janice, some say it's the Amber, some say it's the Rio. All I know is that it's the perfect bag, so which one is it and I need it! 

http://media.onsugar.com/files/2010/09/35/0/636/6360581/88169cb858911c0d_camerondiaz_0522.jpg


----------



## amelia21

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I keep seeing this beauty id'd differently online, some say it's the Janice, some say it's the Amber, some say it's the Rio. All I know is that it's the perfect bag, so which one is it and I need it!
> 
> http://media.onsugar.com/files/2010/09/35/0/636/6360581/88169cb858911c0d_camerondiaz_0522.jpg




Looks like a Janice to me.....but lets wait for the expert to answer that...im just a passer by ...
btw your signature...are you referring to Lauren Conrad's tan bag? i thought that was a twisted remy?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

amelia21 said:


> Looks like a Janice to me.....but lets wait for the expert to answer that...im just a passer by ...
> btw your signature...are you referring to Lauren Conrad's tan bag? i thought that was a twisted remy?



I believe it's the twisted groovee  The remy is huge and it's too pointy at the corners, whereas Lauren's has a uniform shape all around. 

If you see it anywhere, please alert me!


----------



## jun3machina

Sarah1104 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a black leather MJ with pink suede lining that I am trying to figure out the name of so I can find the price for it. I have attached a bunch of photos of it! Can anyone help?
> 
> TIA!!!


i would pm iluvmybags....this is an older vintage style, i think 2002-2003. it most likely has a simle name like 'pushlock hobo' or something. i'd estimate it retailed for somewhere near $795-995 and would probably sell on ebay for about $99-175 IMHO


----------



## kateincali

amelia21 said:


> Looks like a Janice to me.....but lets wait for the expert to answer that...im just a passer by ...


You did well for a passerby  It is the Janice.


----------



## OliviaV

I hope someone knows what the name is of this bag/clutch?

I've did a lot of research but couldn't find it


----------



## linhhhuynh

^isn't that the Magazine Clutch?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/2997433


----------



## kateincali

Olivia, it's the MBMJ Dr. Q Magazine Clutch

ETA Ha sorry Lin, I should have refreshed the page before I hit send


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i said it first!


----------



## Snowfox

Anyone know what this is?





It was listed as an MBMJ tote, about 12x18.


----------



## jun3machina

it's the marc by marc jacobs shapei tote. the leather is TDF on this line....he used super soft lambskin

info:http://www.purseblog.com/bag-deals/handbag-deal-of-the-day-marc-by-marc-jacobs-sharpei.html


----------



## Snowfox

Ooh thanks. I went ahead and got that bag, was just wondering what it was. Needs a little cleaning but other than that looks like it'll be fine.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

hello Ladies

My mom bought thhis MJ about 3years ago. could you tell me what style it is?
tia!


----------



## jun3machina

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> hello Ladies
> 
> My mom bought thhis MJ about 3years ago. could you tell me what style it is?
> tia!


it's a quilted bowler, looks like regular leather....


----------



## mamawolf2

Can anyone identify this lovely lady?

http://picasaweb.google.com/106881803320198100854/Pictures?authkey=Gv1sRgCMGBqIXv3PqtDw#

TIA!!!


----------



## jun3machina

mamawolf2 said:


> Can anyone identify this lovely lady?
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/106881803320198100854/Pictures?authkey=Gv1sRgCMGBqIXv3PqtDw#
> 
> TIA!!!


looks like the quilted emily bowler...the retail was $1250 and i'm almost sure it's a 2006 bag


----------



## dearbookgirl

could anyone let me know the style of these MJ bag?
said to be purchased at bloomingdales.
shoulder bag



















it appears to have some sort of keychain-ish looking piece attached to it.


----------



## jun3machina

^ looks like a vintage MBMJ bag...maybe circa 2004-2005. maybe even earliier. he did a series of bags with lucky charms on them like this...


----------



## ntn_

can anyone identify this bag? i just won this MBMJ bag and i'm just curious on how 'old' this bag is.. and the name if possible 





tia!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## blackonmaroon

ntn_ said:


> can anyone identify this bag? i just won this MBMJ bag and i'm just curious on how 'old' this bag is.. and the name if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tia!
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I've actually never seen this style before.  Are you certain it's authentic?


----------



## ntn_

blackonmaroon said:


> I've actually never seen this style before.  Are you certain it's authentic?



i'm not sure, i had it authenticated in the other thread and the girl said it looked alright. the ebay seller seemed trustworthy based on the positive feedback, the seller sold other luxury brands as well. i've never seen this style before either but i'm not a (mb)mj expert. hoping someone could help me on this


----------



## jun3machina

i've never seen this style myself either....it's like they took a mbmj softy jorie and re-arranged the pieces. 






we'd need more pictures to determine if it's the real deal or not. it might be a sample, but could also be a counterfeit.



ntn_ said:


> can anyone identify this bag? i just won this MBMJ bag and i'm just curious on how 'old' this bag is.. and the name if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tia!
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ntn_

here is a link to the ebay seller and the listing
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=280597659978&si=PRIeW%252FsSAen2%252F0Y9Ym8qi1KmPeY%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT

more pictures can be found right there.. i hope it's not a counterfeit


----------



## ntn_

here are some more pictures:










please help me on this, i haven't paid for this item yet as i'm not sure if it's authentic or not  (i did have it authenticated in the other thread but i'm really hesitating now!)


----------



## jun3machina

i see thithi authenticated and she's one of the best i would personally like to see zipper pictures first, as im not familiar with the style...


----------



## mydogsfriend

I need to know what bag this is! It's partially quilted on the sides but the front and back are glazed leather. It has chain handles and a miniature faux-turnlock on the front. Inside is stamped "Marc Jacobs" and "Made in Italy" Thanks so much!


----------



## tadpolenyc

it's the mix quilted tote from f/w 07.


----------



## mydogsfriend

tadpolenyc said:


> it's the mix quilted tote from f/w 07.



Thank you so much!


----------



## jun3machina

what color is this?? it has red suede lining and a leather MII tag...

not brick, tomato, ferrari, wine, pom.....im


----------



## havana27

^^ Hi Jun, I'm not an expert on here, but I _think _that's a fake one based on some of the pics in that listing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Red...898?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564179d8fa


----------



## Melly

^ I believe it is fake as well. The MII tag alone is a pretty big red flag.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks girls...it's what i was wondering too since the MII was a completely different color...too bad, it's a nice color


----------



## Kassidy

Hi! Just wondering what's the name for this purse if anyone knows? 

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=260703466632

Thanks
xx


----------



## Kassidy

http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260703466632

woops first link doesn't seem to work


----------



## jun3machina

^it's a MBMJ beth bow billfold


----------



## Kassidy

very impressive thanks 
i'm just wondering though how come google has no records of this whatsoever! what year was it from?


----------



## jun3machina

Kassidy said:


> very impressive thanks
> i'm just wondering though how come google has no records of this whatsoever! what year was it from?


looks like fall 2005 
http://www.purseblog.com/clutches/marc-by-marc-jacobs-beth-leather-bag-clutch.html


----------



## zarle

Hi, Does anyone know the name/season of this Marc Jacobs hobo bag? 
Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

^it's the MBMJ suede pumpkin hobo and i wanna say 2004, but im not 100% sure on that...


----------



## linhhhuynh

hi girls! what's the difference b/w the MbMJ Nugget and Derby?? i googled it and they basically come up as the same thing


----------



## purseluv

http://www.buzzfoto.com/wp-content/...elhall_buzzfoto/090113jsm_michaelchall_04.jpg

If so, which style? Thanks!


----------



## tadpolenyc

purseluv said:


> http://www.buzzfoto.com/wp-content/...elhall_buzzfoto/090113jsm_michaelchall_04.jpg
> 
> If so, which style? Thanks!



the watermark is obscuring the view of the bag, but i'm fairly positive it's not a mj.


----------



## nessahhh

Hey I've been out of the loop for soooo long, so what's the specific name for this little cutey?


----------



## ksha17

Hello! I've just spotted a MJ bag I LOVE, but haven't the slightest idea how to find it. Link's below; does anybody know it?

thesartorialist.com/photos/92710YoungMilan_9403Web.jpg

Thanks much!


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Are you sure that's MJ?


----------



## ksha17

Fairly sure - I read through the comments and a few people noted that it was MJ! There was even a girl who claimed she had the bag, and agreed that it was MJ.


----------



## tadpolenyc

i'm wracking my brain, but i really can't think of what that bag could be. it doesn't look like any mj or even mbmj bag i've seen. it looks more like a prada or ysl bag.


----------



## tadpolenyc

ksha17 said:


> Fairly sure - I read through the comments and a few people noted that it was MJ! There was even a girl who claimed she had the bag, and agreed that it was MJ.



could you have this girl post a picture of her bag for you? that would help a lot.


----------



## Soccer Mom

Hi ladies - would anyone know the name/season of this bag?  Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Han...WH_Handbags&hash=item41551d7291#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Awwgeez

ksha17 said:


> Hello! I've just spotted a MJ bag I LOVE, but haven't the slightest idea how to find it. Link's below; does anybody know it?
> 
> thesartorialist.com/photos/92710YoungMilan_9403Web.jpg
> 
> Thanks much!




Could possibly be this bag 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...349?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230c980b6d


----------



## Black Elite

Hey ladies and gents, could you kindly help me identify the name of this MbMJ bag? I bought it at Nordstrom, hhmmm, maybe two summers ago? It's pretty large, rectangular, maybe 3 inches wide. 

It's lined in black and white "Marc Jacobs" repeated, cotton I think. It says on the outside  pocket:

Marc by Marc Jacobs
Standard Supply
Model#_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
Type Workwear

I absolutely love this bag btw, one of my favorites that I own!

TIA!!


----------



## Awwgeez

Is this pretty lil thing topaz?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tot...081?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483e2dd7d9


----------



## thithi

Soccer Mom said:


> Hi ladies - would anyone know the name/season of this bag?  Thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Han...WH_Handbags&hash=item41551d7291#ht_500wt_1156


ursula hobo in lobster


----------



## thithi

Awwgeez said:


> Could possibly be this bag
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...349?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230c980b6d


no, it doesn't have the rings on the handles...

i don't know what this bag could be either.


----------



## thithi

Awwgeez said:


> Is this pretty lil thing topaz?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Tot...081?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483e2dd7d9


i think so... lining matches.  great price!


----------



## Soccer Mom

thithi said:


> ursula hobo in lobster




Thanks so much!


----------



## nessahhh

Black Elite said:


> Hey ladies and gents, could you kindly help me identify the name of this MbMJ bag? I bought it at Nordstrom, hhmmm, maybe two summers ago? It's pretty large, rectangular, maybe 3 inches wide.
> 
> It's lined in black and white "Marc Jacobs" repeated, cotton I think. It says on the outside  pocket:
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs
> Standard Supply
> Model#_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> Type Workwear
> 
> I absolutely love this bag btw, one of my favorites that I own!
> 
> TIA!!



I have one! It's awesome for carrying books for school!
it's the _Marc By Marc Jacobs Patent Utility Tote.

_


----------



## nessahhh

ksha17 said:


> Hello! I've just spotted a MJ bag I LOVE, but haven't the slightest idea how to find it. Link's below; does anybody know it?
> 
> thesartorialist.com/photos/92710YoungMilan_9403Web.jpg
> 
> Thanks much!



FOUND!
Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha Bag!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98489


----------



## thithi

^ no, it doesn't have the shorter satchel straps.  i think it might be this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...845?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb3824935


----------



## blackonmaroon

thithi said:


> ^ no, it doesn't have the shorter satchel straps.  i think it might be this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...845?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb3824935



But the bag from the Sartorialist has O-rings...


----------



## Black Elite

nessahhh said:


> I have one! It's awesome for carrying books for school!
> it's the _Marc By Marc Jacobs Patent Utility Tote.
> 
> _



Thanks *nessahhh*!!! Do you have the black of the tan? When I bought this one there was a black one sitting next to it, and I kinda regret not getting the black one too!


----------



## jun3machina

i really dont think that bag from this pic is MBMJ:






looks much more like a miu miu to me:


----------



## dyyong

That's Miu Miu


----------



## dyyong

saw this at Nordies today, is it MbMJ "high school"?????


----------



## thithi

^looks like it!

http://www.zappos.com/product/7758055/color/3


----------



## dyyong

yes yes yes, I found it on Nordies web site after I posted here 
THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## cfrozal23

Dyyong it looks great on you!  And that was the same color I saw the bag I @ Nordies!! Love it!


----------



## nessahhh

Black Elite said:


> Thanks *nessahhh*!!! Do you have the black of the tan? When I bought this one there was a black one sitting next to it, and I kinda regret not getting the black one too!



I have the tan one. Usually I go for black purses but the tan looks better, to me, in this style with the patent and everything. It's definitely an awesome bag


----------



## mintrified

dyyong said:


> saw this at Nordies today, is it MbMJ "high school"?????








OMG! Which Nordies is this? I've been trying to hunt down that plum PTTM natasha, thanks!!!


----------



## zoomzoom123

nessahhh said:


> Hey I've been out of the loop for soooo long, so what's the specific name for this little cutey?


In case you didn't get the name yet-it's the mbmj perfect purse crossbody bag. saks had it here


----------



## linhhhuynh

mintrified said:


> OMG! Which Nordies is this? I've been trying to hunt down that plum PTTM natasha, thanks!!!



i saw one at my Nords, it's the one at Tysons (703) 761-1121


----------



## mintrified

linhhhuynh said:


> i saw one at my Nords, it's the one at Tysons (703) 761-1121



whoohoo! i just did a charge send on it =D!! thank you so much!


----------



## linhhhuynh

mintrified said:


> whoohoo! i just did a charge send on it =D!! thank you so much!



i was drooling at it myself  so glad someone got it!!


----------



## jun3machina

melly or thithi:
is this ivory or white chiffon??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&si=0kXrx9PJnRzje61rIWJhyKsSXQM%3D&viewitem=


----------



## thithi

^ I believe it's white chiffon.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks thithi! that's what i thought, but i wasn't 100% sure. i appreciate it


----------



## merraine

This is more of a "name that color" question.  I dug out my first MJ, a light green sophia, dark green suede interior, antiqued brass (?) hardware.  I remember it was some kind of special edition.  I can't find my camera and am racking my brain on the color!


----------



## Awwgeez

Sounds like that might be sage^^


----------



## mamawolf2

Hi Ladies,
I found this on eBay...can anyone tell me her name? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200562037649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## thithi

mamawolf2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I found this on eBay...can anyone tell me her name? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200562037649&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


If I recall correctly, it's the Mia tote in Nutmeg.


----------



## bomb

hi


can you tell me the name for MJ bag.. iti is bigger size and has multiple gold chains on handle. also MJ lock on the front.. i think it is from fall 2007


----------



## Melly

^ That sounds like it could be from the Mix Quilted line.  If you post a picture of the bag we may be able to provide more information.


----------



## Taz

Does anyone know what season the Multi Pocket was released in the colour Pomegranate??

.....i`m thinking it was one of the first releases?........any ideas at all would be fab !!

Many thanks in advance xx


----------



## jun3machina

not one of the first....pretty sure 2004/2005 ish


----------



## LabelLover81

What's this one called?  I'm assuming it's from the "cartoon paisley" line?  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...388885&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_720wt_1139


----------



## SarahP

That's the cartoon paisley pina!


----------



## LabelLover81

I think I love it.  Do you know of any better pics of it?  It's kinda hard to tell the shape!


----------



## SarahP

I actually have it, though I'm not sure if I have any modeling pics of it. It's basically the shape of a tote bag, just nipped in at the sides with the tie ribbons, and it ends up looking rounded at the top because of the way the handles are attached toward the center. It's a great bag--nice a light, I love it for travel.


----------



## LabelLover81

What's the size approximately?  And does this one look authentic to you?


----------



## LabelLover81

Nevermind!  I did a search on here and found some modeling pics.  Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Fashion1

I'm normally over in the Bal and RM forums, but I came across an MJ Stam today in a consignment store. I'm probably going to go back tomorrow and purchase, but it has a burgundy suede lining, black leather, and the inside tag says F05 610. Am I correct from doing research on tpf tonight that it's probably a 2005 Icy Black Stam? Did MJ produce a different black other than Icy in 05? If I do get it I'll be sure to post pics in the Authenticate thread to make sure it's really authentic. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Melly

Fashion1 said:


> I'm normally over in the Bal and RM forums, but I came across an MJ Stam today in a consignment store. I'm probably going to go back tomorrow and purchase, but it has a burgundy suede lining, black leather, and the inside tag says F05 610. Am I correct from doing research on tpf tonight that it's probably a 2005 Icy Black Stam? Did MJ produce a different black other than Icy in 05? If I do get it I'll be sure to post pics in the Authenticate thread to make sure it's really authentic. Thanks for any help!



The icy and nappa Stams with burgundy suede lining are from Fall 2005.  However, Stams from that season are the most frequently faked MJ bags. I would say at least 95% of what is seen for that season is fake.  The fakes fool the average person because they include season tags and have Lampo zippers just like authentic ones.  To be honest I wouldn't bother purchasing it without having it authenticated first.  Most consignment stores do not accept returns and proving to the store that it is fake after you have already purchased the item can be a pain. HTH!


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## queeniegirl

I am very much a Gucci girl but I wandered into a consignment store this week and found the most adorable Marc Jacobs bag! As soon as I saw it I knew it had found a new home with me! Can anyone tell me about this bag? I've researched a bit and it looks like it might be a Cammie. Any information would be appreciated! I can't seem to get my photo posted so I've put this link to the picture! Thanks bunches! http://flic.kr/p/9ac8W1


----------



## jun3machina

queeniegirl said:


> I am very much a Gucci girl but I wandered into a consignment store this week and found the most adorable Marc Jacobs bag! As soon as I saw it I knew it had found a new home with me! Can anyone tell me about this bag? I've researched a bit and it looks like it might be a Cammie. Any information would be appreciated! I can't seem to get my photo posted so I've put this link to the picture! Thanks bunches! http://flic.kr/p/9ac8W1


it is a cammie. if it has black suede lining it's most likely an early one, first season. tehy also did a limited edition re-issue of this bag as well and it has a plaque on the inside that says 'limited edition'

hope that helps! the leather on these early bags is TDF!


----------



## overindulged

Hello!

Can anyone identify the bag Kate Hudson is carrying in the very beginning of Bride Wars? It looks like a Stella to me but they don't show it much. After that she switches to the black Tod's bag. 

Any ideas? I like that bag but I'm not really sure if it is even an MJ? I've googled and googled and still unsuccessful. 

Help! :wondering Thanks in advance!


----------



## queeniegirl

I got the picture to upload! Here it is! (I've put my iPhone beside it so you can see the size of the bag)




queeniegirl said:


> I am very much a Gucci girl but I wandered into a consignment store this week and found the most adorable Marc Jacobs bag! As soon as I saw it I knew it had found a new home with me! Can anyone tell me about this bag? I've researched a bit and it looks like it might be a Cammie. Any information would be appreciated! I can't seem to get my photo posted so I've put this link to the picture! Thanks bunches! http://flic.kr/p/9ac8W1


----------



## queeniegirl

jun3machina said:


> it is a cammie. if it has black suede lining it's most likely an early one, first season. tehy also did a limited edition re-issue of this bag as well and it has a plaque on the inside that says 'limited edition'
> 
> hope that helps! the leather on these early bags is TDF!


 
It doesn't have the black suede lining, it has a light blue. The color of the bag is a lovely greenish blue. The tag doesn't say limited edition, just the gold/brass Marc Jacobs plaque. Does the color of the lining coordinate with the different bag colors? Thanks for the id of the bag! PF gals (and gents!) are the best!


----------



## jun3machina

^ yes, i think the color is teal. thanks for the clarification. it almost looked black to me....but the lining sounds correct for the color. congrats!


----------



## queeniegirl

jun3machina said:


> ^ yes, i think the color is teal. thanks for the clarification. it almost looked black to me....but the lining sounds correct for the color. congrats!


 
Thanks for you help with the id!  I was fairly sure it was a Cammie but as I said I am a Gucci gal!  With the way this leather feels on this bag I may be a MJ convert soon!


----------



## jun3machina

the early bags have amazing leather....and then consecutively, each season he seems to keep coming out with really nice new combo's! the early season is very durable and butter soft....as you get more familiar with the brand, im sure you'll fall in love with some of his other amazing kinds. welcome to mJ!


----------



## kateincali

So a few days ago I saw a pink patent MBMJ bag but since I'm not too familiar with MBMJ, I figured I'd go home and check to see if the price was good before I bought it. Except I can't find it. It looked like a TT Lil Shifty but I'm pretty sure the msrp was in the 200 range, not 300. Is there a MBMJ bag similar to that or am I just wrong about what the original price was?

ETA NVM it's the Dawn crossbody.


----------



## dee

I really like this bag, but would like more information. Someone out in our forum might own or know more about it. Please let me know. It's on Blufly website, but I'd like to hear from an owner, or someone who has seen this bag in person! Looking forward to hearing from you.

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...mall-MJ-satchel/cat20442/311823501/detail.fly


----------



## adore.123

Hi, hoping someone can help me to identify this MBMJ bag, the seller said is limited edition dr q bag but I can't seem to find such style when I do a search online. 

http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=11915


----------



## tadpolenyc

dee said:


> I really like this bag, but would like more information. Someone out in our forum might own or know more about it. Please let me know. It's on Blufly website, but I'd like to hear from an owner, or someone who has seen this bag in person! Looking forward to hearing from you.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-...mall-MJ-satchel/cat20442/311823501/detail.fly



it's f/w 10 from the cardboard printed croc line. it's a good sized bag. very structured, sturdy, and lightweight. some people are put off my the smooth, glossy, non-textured leather, but i think it's unique and very soft. overall, a very sophisticated and polished bag.


----------



## patsyesq

A black multipocket with gold hardware but with a long strap- i love it! saw girl on subway with it - said bought at marc jacobs store what is it called?


----------



## patsyesq

patsyesq said:


> A black multipocket with gold hardware but with a long strap- i love it! saw girl on subway with it - said bought at marc jacobs store what is it called?


 it was marc jacbos not mj and it had a long thin strap and a regular multipocket attached -the thin strap had 3 gold circular desig things as they got closer to bag -strap around 20 inches long 
girl said came attached that way to bag


----------



## thithi

maybe it's the cammie or the carla?


----------



## patsyesq

i have a gold cami so its not that 
i checked lisa but that strap wans't long enough
this was a small multipocket and the strap was very long -almost to her hips
just stunning so rich looking! might have been dark brown with gold hardware 
subway platform was dark ! i looked at the "toopocket" but its not either- im goign to helmut lang sale tomorrow so maybe ill stop into marc jacobs 

thanks! 
 ahhh my search continues


----------



## blackonmaroon

Maybe a Kate?


----------



## ndb

Hi 
Could anyone give me any info on this marc jacobs bag?
The name, name of the colour and what year it may have been out?
Any info kindly received
Thanks


----------



## jun3machina

^ never seen it before.. it might be an early mbmj or a fake ...we need more pics


----------



## ndb

Thanks I did post it in the authenticate this thread and she said it looked real. 
I will try and get more pics....


----------



## ndb

Got the link:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...989910&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## jun3machina

^not sure on the name, but it's early mbmj....maybe 2003-2004


----------



## ndb

Thank you.. If anyone else knows anything about it would like to know.
Thanks again


----------



## thithi

patsyesq said:


> i have a gold cami so its not that
> i checked lisa but that strap wans't long enough
> this was a small multipocket and the strap was very long -almost to her hips
> just stunning so rich looking! might have been dark brown with gold hardware
> subway platform was dark ! i looked at the "toopocket" but its not either- im goign to helmut lang sale tomorrow so maybe ill stop into marc jacobs
> 
> thanks!
> ahhh my search continues


so it's not this?  have fun at the sale... helmut lang is my new found love!


----------



## lbg4unme

Any official name for the bag in my avatar? She has orange suede lining and orange stitching and no season tag I could find.
Thanks,
LBG


----------



## KRISDEE

Please tell me this bag is still around SOMEWHERE...I recently began stalking it on this girl's blog and I just adore it!!!
http://www.majormusthaves.com/storage/DSC_0017.JPG?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1272558506714


----------



## tadpolenyc

KRISDEE said:


> Please tell me this bag is still around SOMEWHERE...I recently began stalking it on this girl's blog and I just adore it!!!
> http://www.majormusthaves.com/storage/DSC_0017.JPG?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1272558506714



that link isn't working for me.


----------



## blackonmaroon

tadpolenyc said:


> that link isn't working for me.



Her image immediately started downloading on my computer (very odd).

It won't upload for me right now, but it's one of those perforated bags.  I forget the name, but I believe the color is whiskey.


----------



## tadpolenyc

oh, like the brigitte?


----------



## jroger1

Is this the large or XL single?  The name is Day to Night Leather Shoulder Bag, price is $795 that seems high for a large, I thought they were $625.
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=510848&CategoryID=17331


----------



## jun3machina

prett sure it's xl


----------



## missmoimoi

All I know about this pretty little flap TT bag is this full L O N G description.  I cannot find any online pics.  But it's definitely part of the TT MbMJ line.  Holts has 2 on display: black & bright but deep kelly green (both with soft goldtone hardware).

The single chain crossbody strap has leather shoulder part.  Inside the flap mini-small flap bag are slots for credit cards and there's also a full zip section to keep things really safe.  There's room for lipstick, keys & cell too.  It's not uber flat.

I am totally in love with the green one.  Can anyone figure out what this is called?  (I love several of the MbMJ small pouch crossbody bags including PTTM & classic Q percy 

For once, I'm loving a non-olive, non-army green, non-lime, non-mint or kiwi or avocado shade of green!?


----------



## LabelLover81

Anyone know this one?


----------



## jun3machina

^ it's from the mix quilted line. it's not the rosen, as that's more east/west...let me go research


----------



## LabelLover81

Thanks!!!


----------



## jun3machina

^ did you receive it already? i saw the listing on ebay but was wondering if it had a season tag or not....just checking for authenticity reasons...


----------



## LabelLover81

I did get it, and didn't see a season tag inside the inner zip pocket.  Is that the only place they are located?  The zipper is riri though, so I thought it was okay.


----------



## LabelLover81

It looks like a big version of the Noel


----------



## thithi

^ it's called the Amanda... I have a dark grey version.


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you!!!  You ladies are awesome


----------



## jun3machina

thanks thithi! i did several searches earlier, but couldn't find the exact style. it's gorgeous LL! congrats!


----------



## LabelLover81

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...816647&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

I know this is from the Carter line, but I don't know the exact name of this bag.  Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## muruku

Hi!
does anyone know what bag this is called? from the mbmj nylon family i suppose, i think its rather cute.

http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/S2010RTW/MARC/DETAILS/00360m.jpg


----------



## Dawn

LabelLover81 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...816647&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> I know this is from the Carter line, but I don't know the exact name of this bag.  Any help is appreciated!!!



i believe that's the carter bucket


----------



## jun3machina

i know it's daydream, but im not familiar with the style;


----------



## thithi

^ it's the daydream diamond in smokey brown.


----------



## jun3machina

thank you sweetie!


----------



## d0mokuns

im not sure if this is marc jacobs but i think it is? can anyone identify for me?
http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lduohvtHfZ1qdducwo1_400.jpg


----------



## jun3machina

not Mj or MBMJ


----------



## d0mokuns

^
oh okay but what is the bag called?


----------



## thithi

Maybe it's a miu miu?  try posting in the ID this subforum.


----------



## mpbaby

Can anyone help me identify this purse?  I bought it from Nordstroms in 2002, I believe.  I used it for a while, but it's not getting much love now that I have two little ones.  I'd like to list it for sale, but I have no clue what it's called other than that it's a Marc Jacobs bag!  Thanks!

Ok - I can't post photos for some reason.  But it's a black shoulder bag that is split into two sections.  Front section has a push lock flap closure with beige suede interior and interior zip pocket.  The back section has a magnet flap closure with beige suede interior.  The purse is fairly small.  So if you know what type of Marc Jacobs bag from approximately 9 years ago that has this type of split compartments, I would love to know!  Thanks!


----------



## andie55

Bought these at a discount store today.  What's the style number or name of these heels?  

They are a bright pink heel with an ankle strap.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2078622&id=1278000161&l=47860c548e

Also, how much do you think these are worth?  I thought I paid a lot for them.  But maybe they really are worth that much.  Tell me what you think they should be priced at.


----------



## TokidokiPeanut

hi, can anyone tell me what the style and color of this bag is and what year was it out? i want this bag so bad.... i would love to buy one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Awwgeez

Was this butter or honey? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Yel...099?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b095c563


----------



## jun3machina

Awwgeez said:


> Was this butter or honey?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Yel...099?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b095c563


pretty sure it was honey, honey


----------



## Awwgeez

Phew! I would have cried if it was butter. The photos make it look butter yellow. So that threw me! Thanks june!


----------



## jun3machina

butter has the yellow lining, like beige suede


----------



## jun3machina

honey, yellow with nickle HW and turquoise lining:











butter, with yellow lining, gold HW and white edgepaint:


----------



## kuma_kuma

I've been trying to identify this MBMJ bag for a while now!! I own it, but have no idea what it is or the value of it is. Can someone please help? This is a photo of me holding it:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FunahBNSaTk/TTJRWmkkiUI/AAAAAAAACNI/TUZ-DveRoVI/s1600/mbymj.jpg

If it helps, the inside is black with white MARC JACOBS text written all over. : )

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jun3machina

kuma_kuma said:


> I've been trying to identify this MBMJ bag for a while now!! I own it, but have no idea what it is or the value of it is. Can someone please help? This is a photo of me holding it:
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FunahBNSaTk/TTJRWmkkiUI/AAAAAAAACNI/TUZ-DveRoVI/s1600/mbymj.jpg
> 
> If it helps, the inside is black with white MARC JACOBS text written all over. : )
> 
> Thanks a lot!


looks to me like a MBMJ turnlock aggie:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-totally-turnlock-aggie-tote/3052790


----------



## Sabinalynn

please help! whats this called?


----------



## jun3machina

a lil hard to tell from that pic, but it looks like a quilted kritstina


----------



## kuma_kuma

jun3machina said:


> looks to me like a MBMJ turnlock aggie:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-totally-turnlock-aggie-tote/3052790



Wow, you're fast. : ) Thanks a lot!


----------



## jun3machina

sure thing


----------



## atoosagurl

Just wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag? I can't seem to find it ANYWHERE!

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-tuT7sDhJdSw/TXagW5OmXxI/AAAAAAAAAB0/iZ2-i5ed2J0/s1600/marc-by-marc-jacobs-spring-summer-2011-ad-campaign-010211-9.jpg

Thank you, thank you and thank you!


----------



## jun3machina

atoosagurl said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag? I can't seem to find it ANYWHERE!
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...s-spring-summer-2011-ad-campaign-010211-9.jpg
> 
> Thank you, thank you and thank you!


it might not be in stores yet....i think that's one of the recent ads right??


----------



## patsyesq

WHAT IS THE NAME OF THSI BAG? I NEVER SAW HARDWARE LIKE THI S-IS IT OLD? THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## jun3machina

the style is called the grace bag. it's early, like 2002-2003 i think and VERY heavy!


----------



## Melly

patsyesq said:


> WHAT IS THE NAME OF THSI BAG? I NEVER SAW HARDWARE LIKE THI S-IS IT OLD? THANKS SO MUCH



Jun is correct, that is the Grace from Resort 2004.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks for the season sweeite!!  haven't seen you round here lately. hope all is well!


----------



## patsyesq

jun3machina said:


> the style is called the grace bag. it's early, like 2002-2003 i think and VERY heavy!


 thanks!!!!


----------



## atoosagurl

jun3machina said:


> it might not be in stores yet....i think that's one of the recent ads right??



Yes, I saw it in the latest Glamour magazine and fell in love! I hope it's available soon!


----------



## raindrops




----------



## jun3machina

raindrops said:


> View attachment 1357267


----------



## raindrops

thank you much! would u happen to know how much it retailed for then? i suppose they do not have these in stores anymore right?


----------



## jun3machina

nope, sold out. i think the retail was around $595


----------



## nng02

I was wondering if anyone could tell me when this bag approximately came out. Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330544294078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## jun3machina

nng02 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me when this bag approximately came out. Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330544294078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


im almost certain this was last season....fall 2010


----------



## nng02

jun3machina said:


> im almost certain this was last season....fall 2010


 
Thanks!!


----------



## lambstoothgal

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...wsXNQe0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

what is this bag? a totally turnlock something i presume...lol  thanks!

***edit why when i post do i finally find an answer? totally turnlock core faridah?? lemme know if i'm right.  thanks loves!


----------



## jun3machina

lambstoothgal said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...wsXNQe0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> what is this bag? a totally turnlock something i presume...lol  thanks!
> 
> ***edit why when i post do i finally find an answer? totally turnlock core faridah?? lemme know if i'm right.  thanks loves!


mbmj  faridah....yep, you're right


----------



## Black Elite

Can anyone identify of this MbMJ bag for me? I've tried Googling every possible descriptor of it that I can see, and I just can't find a name!... or if anyone knows where I could just BUY one, or see what the inside looks like, lol that'll work too!





Thanks!!


----------



## LikeLeatherLots

This bag has come into my possession and id like to know a thing or two about it. It looks like a cross between the original quilted multi pocket and the venitia. I would be very appreciative of any information you can give me about it.

http://img846.imageshack.us/i/img9169.jpg
http://img715.imageshack.us/i/img9171u.jpg
http://img508.imageshack.us/i/img9179.jpg


----------



## Luv n bags

^Looks like an icy pearl Cammie...


----------



## linhhhuynh

LikeLeatherLots said:


> This bag has come into my possession and id like to know a thing or two about it. It looks like a cross between the original quilted multi pocket and the venitia. I would be very appreciative of any information you can give me about it.
> 
> http://img846.imageshack.us/i/img9169.jpg
> http://img715.imageshack.us/i/img9171u.jpg
> http://img508.imageshack.us/i/img9179.jpg





tigertrixie said:


> ^Looks like an icy pearl Cammie...



agreed!


----------



## jun3machina

LikeLeatherLots said:


> This bag has come into my possession and id like to know a thing or two about it. It looks like a cross between the original quilted multi pocket and the venitia. I would be very appreciative of any information you can give me about it.
> 
> http://img846.imageshack.us/i/img9169.jpg
> http://img715.imageshack.us/i/img9171u.jpg
> http://img508.imageshack.us/i/img9179.jpg


yep, the girls are right. it's an icey pearl cammie bag from fall 2005.  i've been looking for one of these for a while.  nice find


----------



## LikeLeatherLots

Thank you all for the ID!


----------



## LikeLeatherLots

Sorry, one more question. Does anyone know what this Pearl Icy Cammie retailed for in 05?


----------



## jun3machina

^ I'm pretty sure back then it was either $495 or $595


----------



## zuzulik

please tell me name of the model - girl sells it cheaply, but I dont know this bag, but I believe it is authentic  !!! http://oblecenie.bazos.sk/inzerat/7543104/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs.php
thanks!


----------



## douzz

^ I am pretty sure that it's a counterfeit! I don't think MbMJ ever made that model!


----------



## jroger1

OK I lost sleep over this bag last night.  This Faridah has gotta be from several seasons ago so why is it on NM website and why is not more deeply discounted?  Is this considered a classic, anyone know the season?  I had a black core faridah (the one without the horizontal zipper) & wore it to death can't stop thinking about this bag!  I have a cranberry TT wallet so I know I LOVE the color.  Who the heck cares this is not a current bag, I always carry what I love anyway do ya'll agree?  
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## linhhhuynh

hey all, do you know what season this is from and what it retailed?


----------



## linhhhuynh

jroger1 said:


> OK I lost sleep over this bag last night.  This Faridah has gotta be from several seasons ago so why is it on NM website and why is not more deeply discounted?  Is this considered a classic, anyone know the season?  I had a black core faridah (the one without the horizontal zipper) & wore it to death can't stop thinking about this bag!  I have a cranberry TT wallet so I know I LOVE the color.  Who the heck cares this is not a current bag, I always carry what I love anyway do ya'll agree?
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%257c1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt



i think the Faridah is considered a MbMJ classic. it's a great color!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ok loves...need help.  I just got home for Nordies rack and I saw this lovely *RED *hobo bag.  It looked like the Dreamy Logo LiL G.G. but the leather was smooth and no logos.  I'm still thinking about it and debating if I should go back and get it.  It was on sale for $179.97.  I regret it for not buying it.  Please help me identify it.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Hippi_pixie

im a little confused and wondering if someone can help.  I've always lusted after the classic MJ stam bag and now that im in a position to buy one im confused!

I found this and this

but i remember the stam bag having a solid metal chain not having leather in the middle and thought the lining was maroon suede? these ones have cotton lining.

are they just being made differently now? can you not get what im after new? I'm in Australia so can't just check my local MJ boutique!
TIA


----------



## Hippi_pixie

for some reason the first link goes to the wrong bag 
i meant this one


----------



## llama_egg

You can't buy the suede lined stam new anymore. they're canvas/cotton lined now and they have the leather insert in the strap to make it more comfortable.
Your best bet is ebay/bonanza for a suede lined stam but make sure you get it authenticated first as the suede lined stams are the most faked.


----------



## iluvmybags

linhhhuynh said:


> hey all, do you know what season this is from and what it retailed?



this is from S/S08 Lin -- I don't know the exact name of it or how much it retailed for.  it may have actually been a promotional item, I'm not sure.  I had the same one in Ivory that I recd from Barneys along with a bag that I bought.  There were no tags or anything to indicate that it had been for sale (I just assumed that my SA included it as a gift with purchase).  I think I actually posted pics of mine in the Reference thread -- probably in the accessories thread.  

I'm not sure of the color -- I'd have to take a look at the colors from that season

ETA:  here's the link to the one I had: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs-reference-library/post-pics-of-your-mj-accessories-here-52581-4.html#post6491997


----------



## linhhhuynh

iluvmybags said:


> this is from S/S08 Lin -- I don't know the exact name of it or how much it retailed for.  it may have actually been a promotional item, I'm not sure.  I had the same one in Ivory that I recd from Barneys along with a bag that I bought.  There were no tags or anything to indicate that it had been for sale (I just assumed that my SA included it as a gift with purchase).  I think I actually posted pics of mine in the Reference thread -- probably in the accessories thread.
> 
> I'm not sure of the color -- I'd have to take a look at the colors from that season
> 
> ETA:  here's the link to the one I had: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...-mj-accessories-here-52581-4.html#post6491997



oh sweet! thanks so much JJ you're the best.


----------



## Bohobaglady

Hello there all!

Can anyone help me with identifying this MBMJ please. How old would this be? I know nothing about it but I really like it......


----------



## Bohobaglady

Hi again!

One more for you......what is the colour of this MJ Sophia called, & how old would this be?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## thithi

Bohobaglady said:


> Hi again!
> 
> One more for you......what is the colour of this MJ Sophia called, & how old would this be?
> Thanks for your help!


I believe this color is Thistle.


----------



## Bohobaglady

thithi said:


> I believe this color is Thistle.


 
Oh cool!... Thanks thithi...thistle


----------



## deboop

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if you could please help me with the style name, year and colour of the following bag. I purchased it on ebay. 

Thank you so much in advance 

Details of the bag:

- In real life the colour is a very light orange/peach. 
- The interior of the bag is bright orange suede
- There is a MARC JACOBS metal plate on the interior zipper pocket
- The bag has orange stitching
- The zippers are lampo and 'MADE IN ITALY' is heatstamped unto the suede interior near the zipper. 
- I cannot locate a season tag (I'm guessing this is a much older model)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61940953@N06/5633995338/


----------



## dearbookgirl

hey ladies!
could anyone help me with this style...





and if it's marc jacobs or an old mbmj!
:worthy:


----------



## Xcali

Hoping some of you MJ purse gurus can help me identify this Marc Jacobs bag.

I thought it might be called the "Britney Bucket" but I'm not sure.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## jun3machina

Xcali said:


> Hoping some of you MJ purse gurus can help me identify this Marc Jacobs bag.
> 
> I thought it might be called the "Britney Bucket" but I'm not sure.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance!


the speedy shape is called the bridgette, but I am pretty sure this has a basic name like 'perforated drawstring bucket bag'. i used to have it in the whiskey brown color


----------



## jun3machina

dearbookgirl said:


> hey ladies!
> could anyone help me with this style...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if it's marc jacobs or an old mbmj!
> :worthy:


this is vintage MBMJ, like 2003-2004? he did a line of 'charm' bags and there was this bag, a small wallet with charms on the zipper pull and also a 'bracelet bag' that had the strap like a charm bracelet.


----------



## jun3machina

looks like an early anouk, pre-anouk bag. im thinking 2002-2003..



deboop said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if you could please help me with the style name, year and colour of the following bag. I purchased it on ebay.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Details of the bag:
> 
> - In real life the colour is a very light orange/peach.
> - The interior of the bag is bright orange suede
> - There is a MARC JACOBS metal plate on the interior zipper pocket
> - The bag has orange stitching
> - The zippers are lampo and 'MADE IN ITALY' is heatstamped unto the suede interior near the zipper.
> - I cannot locate a season tag (I'm guessing this is a much older model)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61940953@N06/5633995338/


----------



## dearbookgirl

jun3machina said:


> this is vintage MBMJ, like 2003-2004? he did a line of 'charm' bags and there was this bag, a small wallet with charms on the zipper pull and also a 'bracelet bag' that had the strap like a charm bracelet.


thank you!
i thought it was older... but i wasn't sure!


----------



## dearbookgirl

bought this wallet from ebay. seems to be in really great condition... still thinking that it's older mbmj... but anyone know what style?


----------



## jun3machina

yep, older MBMJ...maybe 2005-2006-ish


----------



## deboop

jun3machina said:


> looks like an early anouk, pre-anouk bag. im thinking 2002-2003..



Thanks jun3machina, just wondering, do you know the colour name of this bag?


----------



## Xcali

jun3machina said:


> the speedy shape is called the bridgette, but I am pretty sure this has a basic name like 'perforated drawstring bucket bag'. i used to have it in the whiskey brown color



Thank you very much!  I received it as a gift, wore it once and stored it.  I think it's time to let it go.  Just didn't know what to call it!


----------



## jun3machina

deboop said:


> Thanks jun3machina, just wondering, do you know the colour name of this bag?


im sorry, i dont know the official colorname


----------



## deboop

jun3machina said:


> im sorry, i dont know the official colorname



Thanks again, I think i will just call the bag 'Peachy Peach' hahahaha!


----------



## Bohobaglady

Hi,
Just reposting my question...Can anyone help me with identifying this MBMJ please. How old would this be? I know nothing about it but I really like it...... Cheers!
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## jun3machina

^ it's from the lovely aline collection


----------



## LabelLover81

Any info about this bag (name, color, season, original price) would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jun3machina

it's a MBMJ suede mushroom hobo


----------



## Bohobaglady

jun3machina said:


> ^ it's from the lovely aline collection


 
Thanks for that info jun...
Do you know when this collection was released, perhaps????!! Cheers!


----------



## jun3machina

boho~ im sorry, i ave you the wrong info. i always mix up the lovely aline bags and the softy-line bags ush:. this is actually the softy saddle bag. it came out in fall of 2007. i think the color is chalk. sorry about that!






info:
_Leather is washed and tumbled dry to achieve a pebbled effect in a sweet and stylish saddle bag. With contrast stitching, raw-edge detailing and striped cotton twill lining. * Flap top with magnetic closure. * Exterior pouch... See more » Leather is washed and tumbled dry to achieve a pebbled effect in a sweet and stylish saddle bag. With contrast stitching, raw-edge detailing and striped cotton twill lining. * Flap top with magnetic closure. * Exterior pouch pocket. * Interior zip, cell phone and multimedia pockets. * Approx. strap drop: 11". * Leather. * By MARC BY MARC JACOBS; imported. _


----------



## sharebear

Question.....I'm a newbie to the MbMJ.    Does anyone know if the flash Kelsey hematite and cabernet were exclusive to the website?  Thank you!


----------



## mydogsfriend

I need an ID for this quilted bag please!


----------



## jun3machina

^ banana hobo


----------



## rainrowan

I've been dreaming of this color since it sold on eBay to a lucky bidder but I don't have the stats on it.  I've got a purple F08 that could be its "masculine twin" if you KWIM... 

Please identify the color and season Stam for me?

(pix were saved from eBay)
looks like it might match the Manolos


----------



## jun3machina

^ looks like berry to me....i think it's fall 2007


----------



## rainrowan

^thank you so much!! I thought it might have been a more recent season - it might be a challenge to find another one argh


----------



## jun3machina

most definitely. there was a berry alyona i think on ebay just a while back. but it's not a common color. there's a small baby stam available here....

i dont know how legit this site is, but it gives you a better idea of the color:
http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com...ftrk=gdfV22291_a_7c1313_a_7c6233_a_7c37670722


----------



## Bohobaglady

jun3machina said:


> boho~ im sorry, i ave you the wrong info. i always mix up the lovely aline bags and the softy-line bags ush:. this is actually the softy saddle bag. it came out in fall of 2007. i think the color is chalk. sorry about that!
> 
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=373009
> 
> info:
> _Leather is washed and tumbled dry to achieve a pebbled effect in a sweet and stylish saddle bag. With contrast stitching, raw-edge detailing and striped cotton twill lining. * Flap top with magnetic closure. * Exterior pouch... See more » Leather is washed and tumbled dry to achieve a pebbled effect in a sweet and stylish saddle bag. With contrast stitching, raw-edge detailing and striped cotton twill lining. * Flap top with magnetic closure. * Exterior pouch pocket. * Interior zip, cell phone and multimedia pockets. * Approx. strap drop: 11". * Leather. * By MARC BY MARC JACOBS; imported. _


 
OMG! Jun, you're a legend! Awesome information...more than I expected, thank you! I just bought another MBMJ & I'm thinking it's the A-line you spoke of earlier. Is it? 
CHEERS!


----------



## jun3machina

Bohobaglady said:


> OMG! Jun, you're a legend! Awesome information...more than I expected, thank you! I just bought another MBMJ & I'm thinking it's the A-line you spoke of earlier. Is it?
> CHEERS!


actually no. LOL. this is from a line called the 'peter pan' bag....it's very early and i have seen it in this style, a flap clutch and a flap shouder bag. i believe it's spring 2003.


----------



## Bohobaglady

_


jun3machina said:



			actually no. LOL. this is from a line called the 'peter pan' bag....it's very early and i have seen it in this style, a flap clutch and a flap shouder bag. i believe it's spring 2003.
		
Click to expand...

_
_Ohh Nooo! I'm very bad at this game:shame: but I'm learning....._
_Thanks to your help on all these, Jun..._
_You're a walking MJ reference book:giggles: AMAZING!_
_ Cheers & take care!_


----------



## missmoimoi

This gorgeous little bag has been at Holts since Jan or Feb but it wasn't on the Marc website.  I emailed MJ customer service and they could not help me with identifying the bag if it's not currently on the website.  I knew it was from the Totally Turnlock collection but Holts info is usually a bit 'off' as they refer to this bag as Jade colour.

Anyway, here it is:




I was hoping it would make it to sale by now but nope.  Holts has black, spinach & creamy khaki colour but right now, the Vancouver store sold out of the spinach (they started with 6 spinach ones).  It's the one I wanted.  They can order me one as Edmonton, Calgary, Bloor Street & Montreal all have spinach stock.  It's $265 in Canada which is bad because our dollar is high and it's only $238 USD.  But finally...it's got a name


----------



## jchoong

can someone tell me the name of this bag ?
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...90694073_100001088509498_536505_1344384_n.jpg

thanks


----------



## jun3machina

jchoong said:


> can someone tell me the name of this bag ?
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...90694073_100001088509498_536505_1344384_n.jpg
> 
> thanks


this is the MBMJ lady owl convertible clutch bag


----------



## jchoong

jun3machina said:


> this is the MBMJ lady owl convertible clutch bag


 
thanks so much!


----------



## jchoong

whats the name of this one:
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...20597730_100001088509498_543316_2269624_n.jpg


----------



## Sarah1104

jun3machina said:


> i would pm iluvmybags....this is an older vintage style, i think 2002-2003. it most likely has a simle name like 'pushlock hobo' or something. i'd estimate it retailed for somewhere near $795-995 and would probably sell on ebay for about $99-175 IMHO


jun3machina,

thank you so much for the help on this bag!!  Sorry for the delayed response, just finally getting back to check this post!


----------



## jun3machina

you're welcome


----------



## EasterBunny

Does anyone has some info on the left bag? It's more green like IRL but the color is so hard to capture. I know it's a multipocket but would like to know the year it's from. 
If needed I can try to take better pics.


----------



## kimmo416

Hi,

I'm a MJ newbie. Does anyone know the name of this bag? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2563ea6d3b

Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

if it's a dark blue green, it looks like light indigo..





EasterBunny said:


> Does anyone has some info on the left bag? It's more green like IRL but the color is so hard to capture. I know it's a multipocket but would like to know the year it's from.
> If needed I can try to take better pics.


----------



## jun3machina

kimmo416 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a MJ newbie. Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Lea...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2563ea6d3b
> 
> Thanks!


im not sure if it even has an interesting name or not.... think it's something like a pushlock clutch or something. i think the color is ocean though


----------



## kimmo416

Thanks so much! Do you happen to know what it should retail for? I can't seem to find anything about this purse when I google it. I'm looking to get my very first MJ bag and I feel like I've been blowing up all the identifying and authenticating boards lol but I appreciate all the help. I want to make sure I get a good one!



jun3machina said:


> im not sure if it even has an interesting name or not.... think it's something like a pushlock clutch or something. i think the color is ocean though


----------



## jun3machina

kimmo416 said:


> Thanks so much! Do you happen to know what it should retail for? I can't seem to find anything about this purse when I google it. I'm looking to get my very first MJ bag and I feel like I've been blowing up all the identifying and authenticating boards lol but I appreciate all the help. I want to make sure I get a good one!


it was probably like $450 or something...it's a vintage style....pre-2005


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Hi fashionistas! 

Can anyone tell me about this style of Marc Jacobs bag?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Leather-Marc-J...item4cf709e000


 What is the style name? How much do they retail for in the UK? Are they still for sale? And what year did it come out in?

 Thanks!!


----------



## Debra48

Can anyone name this style, had this a long time and just do not remember the name, color is spearmint;  http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x403/DebraM48/?action=organize


----------



## Melly

Debra48 said:


> Can anyone name this style, had this a long time and just do not remember the name, color is spearmint;  http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x403/DebraM48/?action=organize



That is the Pocket Satchel in Spearmint from Resort 2004. __


----------



## Debra48

Thank you Melly for such a quick reply and have a Great Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Debra48

Can anyone please name this style for me:  I think the style name is MJ Saddle but I am not sure 


http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x403/DebraM48/Debras Marc Jacobs/


----------



## lemonade197502

Hi ladies, Can anyone please i.d. the name, year and retail price of this bag?  I can't seem to find it in the reference library. Thanks in advance!


----------



## silkscarves

Hello!

Can anyone name this bag? I know that it's in the Classic Q collection and that it's Chambray, but I've done some searches and I can't find the precise name. I purchased it in 2010 at a Nordstrom for full price, so I'm assuming that it was current when I purchased it. The strap, which you can't see in its entirety, is long enough to wear the bag cross body, and it is also detachable buckle-style.

I apologize for the darkness of the picture.


----------



## kateincali

Debra48, that link requires a password to log in, so no one can see it 

Lemonade, I can't tell from that photo, sorry

silkscarves, that's a Classic Q Nugget


----------



## silkscarves

faith_ann said:


> Debra48, that link requires a password to log in, so no one can see it
> 
> Lemonade, I can't tell from that photo, sorry
> 
> silkscarves, that's a Classic Q Nugget




Thank you so much!


----------



## guywoaclue

I was at the store with my girl last week and they had a bag that was like beige leather(maybe it was), with like a hemp sort of pattern on the outside. It was a big bag maybe medium to large. I didn't want to get it right there and then, but the girl said it was on sale.  I waited a few days and now it's not there. 

This was at the Tysons Corner Mall in Virginia.  Please help!  I've been looking online to see if the bag is there but I can't find it.  Thanks!



-unamed guy


----------



## sydney-1980

Hi Girls,

I know the name of this bag, but I wonder if anyone knows the *official name of the color and which season it is from*? Net a Porter refers to it as *Indigo*, but I am not sure if that is the official name.

I would really like to find out if this color is available in a larger sized Single, but I cannot find any reference to it at marcjacobs.com, here in our Reference Library, etc. I thought about calling the MJ Boutique, but I'd like to be able to refer to the correct season and color.

Thanks in advance for your help!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/106168#


----------



## iluvmybags

sydney-1980 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know the name of this bag, but I wonder if anyone knows the *official name of the color and which season it is from*? Net a Porter refers to it as *Indigo*, but I am not sure if that is the official name.
> 
> I would really like to find out if this color is available in a larger sized Single, but I cannot find any reference to it at marcjacobs.com, here in our Reference Library, etc. I thought about calling the MJ Boutique, but I'd like to be able to refer to the correct season and color.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/106168#



They may not have made the singles in the same color as the baroque leather, so I don't know that there is a Large Single in this color.  I guess the best thing to do would be to call a MJ store and ask them what colors the Large Single came in for S/S and what colors are expected for F/W, or maybe the name really is Indigo, in which case you could ask if they're expecting the Large Single in Indigo.  They'll have a list of all the colors that they ordered


----------



## sydney-1980

Thanks, JJ, I just left a message for Gabby.  It doesn't have to be a Baroque Single, I just wondered if the made any other bags in this same leather.  Otherwise, I think I may have to get this one, the color is TDF.


----------



## iluvmybags

sydney-1980 said:


> Thanks, JJ, I just left a message for Gabby.  It doesn't have to be a Baroque Single, I just wondered if the made any other bags in this same leather.  Otherwise, I think I may have to get this one, the color is TDF.



I was actually at the Boutique Thu and saw the Large Single like this
(it's on the website -- http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco...ilting-saffron-baroque-large-single#?p=1&s=12)  -- there isn't a Blue one.  It comes in Black, Ivory, Gold and a salmon-like color ( I don't remember the proper name) -- no Blue/Indigo.  There's also the smaller Single, but again, no blue

I actually really like this bag (Lg Single) and am thinking about getting one in the Salmon color -- it's soft leather (According to the website it's lamb -- it's definitely softer than the Sullvan's baroque leather), and it has the hammered hardware and the chain I love -- the smaller chain links with matching leather woven through (which is what I wish the Sullivan had).  It also has the double chain like the Sullivan had that you can wear doubled up & short or pulled all the way thru and long or cross-body.   I thought it was really pretty, but it looked smaller to me than the Quilted Lg Single


----------



## ABelfor

Hi ladies!  What is the name of the color of this Alyona?  In the title she says smoke but in the description she says mouse.  I bought it :shame: but just curious as to what the real color is.  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250842482589#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## ABelfor

ABelfor said:


> Hi ladies!  What is the name of the color of this Alyona?  In the title she says smoke but in the description she says mouse.  I bought it :shame: but just curious as to what the real color is.  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250842482589#ht_500wt_1156



Can anyone help me?  I just want to know for my own sake.  Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

^ it's not mouse, i know that for sure...i think the color might just be 'grey'. i used to have a mayfair in this color, from the same line im pretty sure....


----------



## ABelfor

jun3machina said:


> ^ it's not mouse, i know that for sure...i think the color might just be 'grey'. i used to have a mayfair in this color, from the same line im pretty sure....



Thank you!


----------



## Melly

ABelfor said:


> Hi ladies!  What is the name of the color of this Alyona?  In the title she says smoke but in the description she says mouse.  I bought it :shame: but just curious as to what the real color is.  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250842482589#ht_500wt_1156



That appears to be a N/S Tote in Grey from the Fall 2007 collection.


----------



## jun3machina

^ thanks melly!


----------



## asema77

Hi ladies! What is the name of this MJ Bag? Thanks!


http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-marc-jacobs-olkalaukku---vaaleanpunainen/181857711?ref=hm_win


----------



## kuma_kuma

Hi! I was hoping someone can identify this wallet.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310329853618&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I Googled around and thought it might be this one, but noticed that the front didn't have a zipper. 

Just wondering so I can look up how much it retailed for..to see if it's worth bidding on. 

Thank you!


----------



## thithi

asema77 said:


> Hi ladies! What is the name of this MJ Bag? Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-marc-jacobs-olkalaukku---vaaleanpunainen/181857711?ref=hm_win


That is the Sophia bag


----------



## thithi

kuma_kuma said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone can identify this wallet.
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310329853618&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I Googled around and thought it might be this one, but noticed that the front didn't have a zipper.
> 
> Just wondering so I can look up how much it retailed for..to see if it's worth bidding on.
> 
> Thank you!


It's a vintage MJ wallet, prequel to the zip clutch.  It's from the same family as the original MJ turnlock collection, ie the gym locker tote.  It's not from the MBMJ family.  It was probably released around 2002-2003, and retailed for about $300 or so.


----------



## nycgal88

MJ Experts...what's the name of this bag?


----------



## Glynis

OK, I asked about this a couple of days ago, but it has been lost duirng the site maintenance.  Anyone know what it is called? I now have better pictures and would appreciate an authentication too if possible. Got it for a steal on Ebay (if its real!).



























No serial tag.

Hope you can see the pictures, I can't seem to upload to the site properly anymore!


----------



## Melly

Glynis said:


> OK, I asked about this a couple of days ago, but it has been lost duirng the site maintenance.  Anyone know what it is called? I now have better pictures and would appreciate an authentication too if possible. Got it for a steal on Ebay (if its real!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No serial tag.
> 
> Hope you can see the pictures, I can't seem to upload to the site properly anymore!



I can't remember the name but I think it was something generic like pouchette or sling. Hopefully someone else will know better. The color though is Tomatoe from Resort 2004 and the bag is authentic.


----------



## Glynis

Thanks so much Melly. Its unused with all the protective stickers still on. I paid £29 - someone has kept it in a cupboard for years!


----------



## Melly

nycgal88 said:


> MJ Experts...what's the name of this bag?



That appears to be the Lou in Chocolate from Fall 2007.


----------



## Melly

Glynis said:


> Thanks so much Melly. Its unused with all the protective stickers still on. £29 someone has kept it in a cupboard for years!



 OMG what a great price! I just love the leather on the older bags (not to mention that yummy suede lining!). Congrats!!


----------



## nycgal88

Melly said:


> That appears to be the Lou in Chocolate from Fall 2007.


Thanks Melly, I just missed that one on Ebay, someone got it for $296!


----------



## magdalinka

Hi Ladies,
just wondering if anyone knew what this beauty is:

Thank you!


----------



## magdalinka

Sorry, missed the photo


----------



## jpg0150

Please help me with leather on this bag- I know it's an East West Stam, but I can't quite put my finger on type of leather, it is stiffer than my Mina (and pebbled, which Mina is not), with a bit of a sheen. Does tag inside mean it is from 2006? Thanks in advance!!

http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk185/kaleighjk/Bags/marc jacobs east west stam/


----------



## Melly

jpg0150 said:


> Please help me with leather on this bag- I know it's an East West Stam, but I can't quite put my finger on type of leather, it is stiffer than my Mina (and pebbled, which Mina is not), with a bit of a sheen. Does tag inside mean it is from 2006? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk185/kaleighjk/Bags/marc jacobs east west stam/



It's from Fall 2006 and is made from durable calf leather. The Mina you own is made from elastic quilted goat's leather. HTH!


----------



## jpg0150

Melly said:


> It's from Fall 2006 and is made from durable calf leather. The Mina you own is made from elastic quilted goat's leather. HTH!


 
Thank you Melly, that does help. The texture/feel of it was so different than the only other two MJ's I've had (the Mina and a patchwork Klein) that I was somewhat freaked out, hahaha! And hello fellow Coloradoan!


----------



## Melly

jpg0150 said:


> Thank you Melly, that does help. The texture/feel of it was so different than the only other two MJ's I've had (the Mina and a patchwork Klein) that I was somewhat freaked out, hahaha! And hello fellow Coloradoan!



LOL. Hi! Nice to know there is another MJ fan in the area. :sunnies


----------



## lisanmoose

Hello- can anyone identify this MBMJ handbag?  Thanks so much in advance!


http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...WH_Handbags&hash=item27bcd8fc86#ht_7303wt_754


----------



## sydney-1980

iluvmybags said:


> I was actually at the Boutique Thu and saw the Large Single like this
> (it's on the website -- http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco...ilting-saffron-baroque-large-single#?p=1&s=12) -- there isn't a Blue one. It comes in Black, Ivory, Gold and a salmon-like color ( I don't remember the proper name) -- no Blue/Indigo. There's also the smaller Single, but again, no blue
> 
> I actually really like this bag (Lg Single) and am thinking about getting one in the Salmon color -- it's soft leather (According to the website it's lamb -- it's definitely softer than the Sullvan's baroque leather), and it has the hammered hardware and the chain I love -- the smaller chain links with matching leather woven through (which is what I wish the Sullivan had). It also has the double chain like the Sullivan had that you can wear doubled up & short or pulled all the way thru and long or cross-body. I thought it was really pretty, but it looked smaller to me than the Quilted Lg Single


 
Thanks JJ! I specifically asked Gabby if it came in that Pink-y color, but she said no. I'm going to the boutique to check it out tomorrow. Gabby checked, and they didn't even make the Blue, because I guess no one ordered it? So I was leaning towards Nude, but I really want to see that pink IRL.

I was _this_ close to ordering the Nude, I'm so glad you let me know! I really like to have all of the options before choosing.


----------



## quizshow

Hello ladies.  I recently won my first MJ bag and am wondering what model this is. Any help is greatly appreciated.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170666013775&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1284

Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

quizshow said:


> Hello ladies.  I recently won my first MJ bag and am wondering what model this is. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...013775&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1284
> 
> Thanks!


pm 'iluvmybags' she'd most likely know. it's early MJ...like 2001-2002 i think. i do believe the color is british tan....i had a venetia in this colorway...


----------



## RobertaRight

Hello,

I am new to this forum, but I was hoping anybody could help me name this bag>

http://www.thefashionpolice.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/marc-jacobs-blue-handbag.jpg

The pleating and silver detail is just gorgeous  would be very happy for any help.. thank you


----------



## havana27

^^ I believe that is called Sunburst BB Shoulder Bag.


----------



## jun3machina

lisanmoose said:


> Hello- can anyone identify this MBMJ handbag?  Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARC-MARC-JACOB...WH_Handbags&hash=item27bcd8fc86#ht_7303wt_754


it's real, it's an earlier MBMJ bag...sorry i dont know the name though


----------



## lisanmoose

jun3machina said:


> it's real, it's an earlier MBMJ bag...sorry i dont know the name though



Thank you anyway!


----------



## dearbookgirl

hey ladies...
i was just wondering if you guys can name the patterns on these laptop bags. 
bag 1 here.

bag 2 here


----------



## shopaphilia

Hey ladies! Haven't been here in forever...hope everyone's doing well.

Does anyone know the name of this striping-looking gal?


----------



## jun3machina

^ cant remember the name, but it's pre-striping...2004 or 2005. i know LUNA had one once, you might PM her...


----------



## shopaphilia

Thanks Jun!


----------



## dyyong

Hey MJ's girls, need help with this, is this Paradise Kate or Paradise Angie?
TIA


----------



## tadpolenyc

dyyong said:


> Hey MJ's girls, need help with this, is this Paradise Kate or Paradise Angie?
> TIA



that's the kate.


----------



## sassy702

Hi ladies, can you please help me identify this bag. It has a double flap and push lock closure. TIA

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/MJ/


----------



## kateincali

anyone know anything about this one? TIA


----------



## jun3machina

^ it's vintage. we'd need to see the interior though to tell if its mainline or not. im pretty sure it IS mainline and the dustbag is incorrect for it... IMHO it looks like the make-up/train case variation of the toaster bag


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> ^ it's vintage. we'd need to see the interior though to tell if its mainline or not. im pretty sure it IS mainline and the dustbag is incorrect for it... IMHO it looks like the make-up/train case variation of the toaster bag



i forgot to include the link like an idiot

the dustbag is mainline and the nameplate appears to be. i asked for more photos but haven't received them yet. i kind of like it even if it is only a case, but i still like knowing seasons and retail prices before buying because i'm weird like that.


----------



## Melly

^ I don't know anything about the style name/season but that is an older MbMJ bag. Back then both the nameplates and the dustbags just said "Marc Jacobs" with the first name in back lettering and the last name in white lettering. HTH.


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> i forgot to include the link like an idiot
> 
> the dustbag is mainline and the nameplate appears to be. i asked for more photos but haven't received them yet. i kind of like it even if it is only a case, but i still like knowing seasons and retail prices before buying because i'm weird like that.



nope...dustbag is MBMJ. so is the bag. im guessing 2004 or earlier. price aint bad IMHO...

edit* posted the same time as melly... i'd guess the retail was near the $195-295 price....MBMJ was cheaper back then...and their earlier bags aren't as collectable due to the simple designs and stuff. but it all comes down to if you like it and what your willing to pay


----------



## kateincali

oh thanks, melly! i knew that about clothing but didn't realize it applied to the dustbags

thanks for the info, jun


----------



## dyyong

tadpolenyc said:


> that's the kate.


 
thanks tad


----------



## uAurel

any idea whats the name of this bag?? i only know its a PTTM





for more pictures
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150649400298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

and btw faith_ann , did you ended up getting the cube? i was watching that bag too and decided that I wont have much use out of it, it is very cute to look at though


----------



## jun3machina

^the sookie. i used to have this! it's a great size!


----------



## madamelH

Hi everyone,
I am curious with this MJ bag. Does anyone know the name and color of this bag? Thanks


----------



## jun3machina

^ im pretty sure the color is taupe on it, im pretty sure it's a variation of the single


----------



## luvtospend

Hi! Anyone know this bag? any help is appreciated! thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

luvtospend said:


> Hi! Anyone know this bag? any help is appreciated! thanks!


 

Hobo colorblock 
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...er-2008-information-238450-9.html#post5902707


----------



## sarary

Hi,

Can someone tell me the name of this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag -- and approximate year, if known?  

The exterior is shell pink leather with a flower print lining.  It is pretty large.

Any information is appreciated!  Thank you.


----------



## luvtospend

tigertrixie said:


> Hobo colorblock
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...er-2008-information-238450-9.html#post5902707



thanks tigertrixie!!!


----------



## jun3machina

sarary said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me the name of this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag -- and approximate year, if known?
> 
> The exterior is shell pink leather with a flower print lining.  It is pretty large.
> 
> Any information is appreciated!  Thank you.


i dont know the name, but this is a pretty early MBMJ bag


----------



## nascar fan

madamelH said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am curious with this MJ bag. Does anyone know the name and color of this bag? Thanks


This is a Chelsea Single.

Chelsea Linen Bag
$650.00 
Double stitched linen shoulder bag. Plain contrast flap with non functional padlock. Decorative brass chain with leather shoulder rest. Inner zip pocket, fully lined with coated canvas. 9.75" x 6.5" x 4.25" Ships with Marc Jacobs cloth dust bag. 
http://www.marcjacobs.com/product/detail/c303029/chelsea-linen-bag


----------



## jun3machina

thank you nas!!! i totally blanked out on that one


----------



## madamelH

nascar fan said:


> This is a Chelsea Single.
> 
> Chelsea Linen Bag
> $650.00
> Double stitched linen shoulder bag. Plain contrast flap with non functional padlock. Decorative brass chain with leather shoulder rest. Inner zip pocket, fully lined with coated canvas. 9.75" x 6.5" x 4.25" Ships with Marc Jacobs cloth dust bag.
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/product/detail/c303029/chelsea-linen-bag


 
Brilliant Nascar Fan. Thanks


----------



## kateincali

uAurel said:


> and btw faith_ann , did you ended up getting the cube? i was watching that bag too and decided that I wont have much use out of it, it is very cute to look at though



i didn't, and for the same reasons. did you get the sookie? hope so, it's a cute bag! i was bidding but forgot about it before it ended


----------



## uAurel

faith_ann said:


> i didn't, and for the same reasons. did you get the sookie? hope so, it's a cute bag! i was bidding but forgot about it before it ended


 
yes i won the sookie... it should be in the mail somewhere... i think...i still havent got the tracking number from the seller...she is one difficult lady to contact...will post some pictures when it arrives


----------



## Mlendra

Hello! I'm not really familiar with MJ, but once I saw this bag I totally fell in love! Does anyone know it's name and more info about it? Is it a new model? TIA!

LINK


----------



## kristalfizz

Hi i reciently found a MJ bag in a charity shop for £35. I'm pretty sure its called a stella, its a blue colour, has two pockets in the front with a zip compartment running above the two pockets also has a magnetic fastening pouch above the zip compartment... could anyone confirm the name and tell me the season the bag is from.


----------



## Atam

Hi!
Please help me identify this bag and any information about this bag (name, material - calf/goat/etc) will be really-really helpful and appreciated!

many thanks!


----------



## uAurel

Hi ...I am not sure where to ask this, since Jun3machina already authenticate it....but I thought all the older PTTM bags are made of lamb??? my sookie got a 100% cow leather...is this correct? any idea which year/season is this???  just wondering since i am still looking for my black/mash brown PTTM , and hoping for the pale gold ones







and here's the tag


----------



## jun3machina

huh....that's weird. it could be a mislabled first season one, and it could be a newer one that they used older parts on. im guessing it's a mislabeling though. is the leather very soft? or is it kinda stiff?


----------



## uAurel

jun3machina said:


> huh....that's weird. it could be a mislabled first season one, and it could be a newer one that they used older parts on. im guessing it's a mislabeling though. is the leather very soft? or is it kinda stiff?


 
yes the leather is very soft & looks delicate...several spots looks a bit worn, probably from brushing against the previous owner's clothes. Anything i need to check????  maybe the hardware or anything that will show which season is this?


----------



## jun3machina

it should be the first season the PTTM bags came out then.  i had this bag, same lining, same color....everything looks fine to me


----------



## uAurel

jun3machina said:


> it should be the first season the PTTM bags came out then.  i had this bag, same lining, same color....everything looks fine to me


 
thanks Jun3, very glad to hear that...now if only i can find a natasha from the first season.....or the pale gold ones... this leather feels sooooo soft compared to my cammie or MP


----------



## jun3machina

it's nice huh?  and if it gets any wear....like rubbing on the corners or whatever, just dab a lil black shoe polish over it and buff and it's good as new


----------



## MulberryKate

This could be kind of hard, seeing as I don't have a picture, but a friend of mine has bought a bag and described it to me via. text as "tan brown and about 7 inches across and 9 inches down with a Marc Jacobs logo on the front and his name printed on the leather."

This doesn't sound like any of the Marc Jacobs bags I know of, however I'm not an expert by any means - I don't even own one. 

Any ideas? I did wonder if it could be a random fake bag that they've plastered the name on to!


----------



## jun3machina

they did an embossed lamb bag a few season back called the 'linda' and the 'birdy' it consisted of some clutches, hobo's and shoulder bags....these are a few:










and then several years ago he did a series of  embossed scrambled letter bags called the luxy...there was a faridah and several other styles and SLGs


----------



## jun3machina

they did an embossed lamb bag a few season back called the 'linda' and the 'birdy' it consisted of some clutches, hobo's and shoulder bags....these are a few:










and then several years ago he did a series of  embossed scrambled letter bags called the luxy...there was a faridah and several other styles and SLGs


----------



## uAurel

jun3machina said:


> it's nice huh?  and if it gets any wear....like rubbing on the corners or whatever, just dab a lil black shoe polish over it and buff and it's good as new


oh thanks Jun3, and that is a good idea I should get the black polish, what brand do you usually use? sighhhh the leather is sooo nice to pet & fondle, i cant help myself


----------



## lmk1517

Hi ladies,

Thinking of buying this bag.  However, I have only a very basic knowledge of MJ purses, so I need your help.  It looks a lot like an Elise, but without the small zipper compartment or the side straps (don't know what that detail is actually called).

Can you give me the style name (and if you know, color or season)?

Thanks so much, girls!


----------



## jun3machina

looks like the side straps got pulled off   i know there's a style that came out 2006 (i think) that was very similar to the elise but bigger but i dunno if this is it. do you have any more pictures of the bag??


----------



## Melly

^ You're thinking of the Large Satchel but the shape is a bit different- almost elongated. 

That is the Elise in Taupe that had the side straps ripped off (:weird. There were fakes of that style/color so you should definitely have the bag authenticated before buying. In fact that bag doesn't look right to me (but it could be the lighting)...


----------



## jun3machina

thanks melly


----------



## chancy

Hi! I don't have a pic but I saw a bag on a girl over the weekend and was wondering if it existed.. it was a black leather small cross body bag and had embossed scrambled letters like the ones jun posted a few posts back.. the distinguishing feature was a zipper with a tassel attached that went across the bottom of the bag - so it seems like you could possibly expand the bag?

Anyone know what this bag might be? TIA!


----------



## uAurel

help...i cant really decide whether this is a marsh brown or rust natasha?










thanks


----------



## jun3machina

^ it's actually the sasha, the larger of the two and im pretty sure the color is rust


----------



## uAurel

thanks jun3....sigh not another rust....need to go back hunting now.....rust is too orange-y for me...


----------



## uAurel

sorry to bother you ladies again.... but i am getting pretty desperate now....






is this another rust sasha? or dare i hope a mash brown? im hopeless with colors


----------



## jun3machina

that looks like marsh brown to me...


----------



## Zabdullah

Hi All,
I acquired these Marc by Marc Jacobs bags and need to know their style names. Any help would be great.


----------



## bunbix

hi ladies.  hoping someone might be able to help me identify this bag i saw a girl carrying this morning.  unfortunately i don't have a picture, but it was a cross body bag, looked an awful lot like the natasha (i think it had the gold nameplate on the front), but what's making me think it's not a natasha is that in addition to the long cross-body strap, it had a short handle at the top of the bag too, so you could wear it either way.  

but the body of the bag itself looked bigger than the little ukita.  does anyone know if the ukita is the only mbmj cross-body bag that has both a long strap and a short strap?  and if so, does the ukita only come in one size?

thanks so much!


----------



## magdalinka

I believe there are 2 types of Ukita bags. One is regular size and the other baby Ukita. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## cass01

Hi..I was wondering if anyone could tell me the style names of these bags?

http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/CASS012/marc jacobs/

http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/CASS012/marc jacobs 2/

http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/CASS012/marc jacobs 2/marc jacobs 3/


The second burgundy colored bag doesn't really feel like leather...could it be made of something other than leather if it is a Marc Jacobs ?  The inside tag does not say what it is made of.
I had all of these authenticated here a couple of weeks ago.
Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## ahmadiesel

I need someone to also identify the style name and price of this bag please!


----------



## ahmadiesel

Can anybody please tell me the exact name and price of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## qlvernn

Hi, 
i saw this bag on a chinese blog, and was wondering which model it is? TIA!


----------



## gina2328

Please tell me the name of this bag, thank you.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Plum-Rose-Hand-Bag-Leather-Purse-Silver-Tone-Chain-Made-Italy-/400246123297?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d30872b21#ht_2732wt_917


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ That is the 'Rosen' satchel


----------



## jun3machina

MBMJ puckered linda clutch. retail $258





ahmadiesel said:


> Can anybody please tell me the exact name and price of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## jun3machina

the first is the MBMJ punk posh SO you bag from fall 2009, retailed for $398.
the second is a vintage hobo, i'd say pre 2006 and most likely leather...but might be one of the ones with smooth leather, so it fells kinda waxxy if that makes sense...
and the third is a MBMJ totally turnlock hobo. it might have a slightly more elaborate name....but i cant think of it right now..





cass01 said:


> Hi..I was wondering if anyone could tell me the style names of these bags?
> 
> http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/CASS012/marc jacobs/
> 
> http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/CASS012/marc jacobs 2/
> 
> http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/CASS012/marc jacobs 2/marc jacobs 3/
> 
> 
> The second burgundy colored bag doesn't really feel like leather...could it be made of something other than leather if it is a Marc Jacobs ?  The inside tag does not say what it is made of.
> I had all of these authenticated here a couple of weeks ago.
> Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## cass01

jun3machina said:


> the first is the MBMJ punk posh SO you bag from fall 2009, retailed for $398.
> the second is a vintage hobo, i'd say pre 2006 and most likely leather...but might be one of the ones with smooth leather, so it fells kinda waxxy if that makes sense...
> and the third is a MBMJ totally turnlock hobo. it might have a slightly more elaborate name....but i cant think of it right now..



Thank you!!


----------



## flygirl_k

Can someone please name this crossbody bag for me (and let me know what season it's from, if possible)? Thanks!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3126/2556252409_bdd57317f3_o.jpg


----------



## jun3machina

flygirl_k said:


> Can someone please name this crossbody bag for me (and let me know what season it's from, if possible)? Thanks!
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3126/2556252409_bdd57317f3_o.jpg


mbmj softy percy bag


----------



## flygirl_k

jun3machina said:


> mbmj softy percy bag



Thank you for coming to my rescue yet again, jun3machina!!


----------



## NANI1972

Could someone tell me if this bag is made of real leather? THe description states synthetic, but I was surprised to see that for a MJ bag. Thanks!


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> Could someone tell me if this bag is made of real leather? THe description states synthetic, but I was surprised to see that for a MJ bag. Thanks!


NM, alas it is PVC.


----------



## marose28

Can MJ experts here please tell me anything about this bag?  name? color? season? what was retail price?

I remember I purchased it at Nordstrom about 4 (or more?) years ago.   Still have no idea what it is.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jun3machina

it's a MJ mainline patchwork lou bag in chocolate from fall 2007 


marose28 said:


> Can MJ experts here please tell me anything about this bag?  name? color? season? what was retail price?
> 
> I remember I purchased it at Nordstrom about 4 (or more?) years ago.   Still have no idea what it is.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## marose28

jun3machina said:


> it's a MJ mainline patchwork lou bag in chocolate from fall 2007



Thank you jun3machina!   The 'Lou' style name does sound familiar... Funny how they named this color chocolate though.  All this while I thought it was burgundy-ish. D'oh!


----------



## jun3machina

^ hmmm...maybe it is bordeaux....in the picture it looks like a brown to me. here's a pic of both, chocolate and bordeaux:


----------



## dearbookgirl

anyone know what this is?


----------



## chikapinku

Hi, wondering if anybody would be able to help a MbMJ newbie with any information on this one? Ideally I'm after style name, season, colour and RRP. I assume it's from the Totally Turnlock line but that's about the extent of my knowledge! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ellis09

Can anyone ID the name of this bag. I bought it in 2006 at the MJ boutique in LV at the forum shops.





<a href="http://s1176.photobucket.com/albums/x324/anochimson/?action=view&amp;current=mj.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x324/anochimson/mj.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## kateincali

chikapinku said:


> Hi, wondering if anybody would be able to help a MbMJ newbie with any information on this one? Ideally I'm after style name, season, colour and RRP. I assume it's from the Totally Turnlock line but that's about the extent of my knowledge! Thanks in advance!



Totally Turnlock Cosmo Cross-body. I can't tell from the photo if it's brown or wine, and I don't know the season but it will be on the season tag. Retail was $198


----------



## kateincali

dearbookgirl said:


> anyone know what this is?



pretty sure it's just called the Jacobs by Marc Jacobs Braided Tote. someone tell me if i'm wrong...


----------



## chikapinku

faith_ann said:


> Totally Turnlock Cosmo Cross-body. I can't tell from the photo if it's brown or wine, and I don't know the season but it will be on the season tag. Retail was $198



Thank you so much!


----------



## satelliteoflove

Hey there! Long time lurker, first time poster.

I was just wondering if anyone had any idea what MJ bag this is (bag on the left)?
Any help would be appreciated!

images.craigslist.org/5O05T35S53na3o73p7basffd38b4088f41d95.jpg
images.craigslist.org/5V15Z35T53m43p73l3bas00eae3bb18901b8c.jpg


----------



## jun3machina

it's a MBMJ bow beth bowler





satelliteoflove said:


> Hey there! Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone had any idea what MJ bag this is (bag on the left)?
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> images.craigslist.org/5O05T35S53na3o73p7basffd38b4088f41d95.jpg
> images.craigslist.org/5V15Z35T53m43p73l3bas00eae3bb18901b8c.jpg


----------



## satelliteoflove

jun3machina said:


> it's a MBMJ bow beth bowler



You're awesome!!!


----------



## La Borsa

I love my "new" bag, it has a brown suede lining and the tag inside the inner pocket with F05 197. So I have looked around and I think it might be a Daria, but not sure. It's ivory colored and has burgundy thread, a riri zipper, and the dust bag. Here's a pic.  The only thing is that the handles are attached at the pocket but it has the shield shaped handle attachment on the back.

Thanks! 



Beach Bum said:


> To help de-clutter..I started a sticky re: helping PF members name a particular MJ bag..l(ike the year and style name.)So please place a pic of the bag in question here!
> 
> Please use this thread for those questions!
> Thanks!
> Happy Shopping!


----------



## Mad about Bags

I believe it is the Marina. Katie Holmes has the same bag in black. The Daria is skinnier and longer. 


La Borsa said:


> I love my "new" bag, it has a brown suede lining and the tag inside the inner pocket with F05 197. So I have looked around and I think it might be a Daria, but not sure. It's ivory colored and has burgundy thread, a riri zipper, and the dust bag. Here's a pic.  The only thing is that the handles are attached at the pocket but it has the shield shaped handle attachment on the back.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## La Borsa

Thank you, but looking at one small photo of Katie Holmes w/ the Marina, I don't think it is the same.  The handles on hers seem to be higher up and in a description I read of the Marina it says there is no zipper.  Mine has a zipper closure.  

Yes, the pics I've seen of the Daria shows a different shape but I thought maybe there are variations of styles?  Or is that not true.



Mad about Bags said:


> I believe it is the Marina. Katie Holmes has the same bag in black. The Daria is skinnier and longer.


----------



## bean's mummy

Hi,

I hope I'm not putting this in the wrong place, but I came across a website that is supposed to be a Marc Jacobs Outlet website -- is this real or faux?


----------



## AnniWillz

Please cast your expert eyes over this MJ bag. I'm an MJ virgin so don't have a clue. Many thanks.
www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110780354946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Mad about Bags

La Borsa said:


> Thank you, but looking at one small photo of Katie Holmes w/ the Marina, I don't think it is the same.  The handles on hers seem to be higher up and in a description I read of the Marina it says there is no zipper.  Mine has a zipper closure.
> 
> Yes, the pics I've seen of the Daria shows a different shape but I thought maybe there are variations of styles?  Or is that not true.


 
The Daria only comes in 1 size and shape. I have 2 myself  Your bag is a vintage MJ probably pre 2005, a lot of MJ bags do not have an official name then. If it is not the Marina, I don't know what it is. Please wait for junmachina, thithi or other member to ID it. Sorry can't be of any more help.


----------



## Mad about Bags

bean's mummy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope I'm not putting this in the wrong place, but I came across a website that is supposed to be a Marc Jacobs Outlet website -- is this real or faux?


 
In the future please direct your question in the Authentication thread. There is no such places as MJ outlet physically or virtually. These sites sell Fakes


----------



## AnniWillz

Can anyone help provide me with some info on my MJ bag.  I'm an MJ virgin so don't have a
clue. Many thanks.
www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110780354946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## nascar fan

AnniWillz said:


> Can anyone help provide me with some info on my MJ bag. I'm an MJ virgin so don't have a
> clue. Many thanks.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110780354946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


I have no clue, but I love that lining!!!!


----------



## AnniWillz

Thanks Nascar Fan, but I need a clue


----------



## LoracNJ

It's kinda hard to tell because it's a little smushed flat, but that looks like the Marc by Marc Jacobs Groovee Patchwork.

See if this link works for you:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...es&siteID=JlFzVGPAZUQ-NwxWrFtdWrELP3muZByOPA#


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^^ You are right. I remember someone posted this very same bag in the authentication thread, thithi looked at it and said something about it being the Groovee. I haven't seen this style again until Anni posted it.
Well done Lorac


----------



## LoracNJ

Mad about Bags said:


> ^^^ You are right. I remember someone posted this very same bag in the authentication thread, thithi looked at it and said something about it being the Groovee. I haven't seen this style again until Anni posted it.
> Well done Lorac


 
Thanks. I saw that post in the authentication thread also. I remember when those bags first came out I wanted the Groovee in I think it was called Mouse (grey). It had the softest leather. I think the patchwork was a different season though.


----------



## starqueen_78

Yep, it is the patchwork - http://www.myfashionlife.com/archiv...y-marc-jacobs-dr-q-groovee-quilted-patchwork/


----------



## AnniWillz

Thanks for all you help - it's much appreciated. 

I have another that I need IDing - see link below, thanks again!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300629966510?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Luv n bags

AnniWillz said:


> Thanks for all you help - it's much appreciated.
> 
> I have another that I need IDing - see link below, thanks again!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300629966510?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



This looks like a black Groovee.


----------



## mysisterrocks

Hello,

I bought a large Marc Jacobs gold studded clutch- sort of looks retro with lucite gems across. Anyone know the name/season of this style?

The pic Ive included is one I found which is much smaller than mine. Mine is like a very large envelope, no straps. There are 9 stones across mine.

I paid $273- retail stats $1095

Wondering what thoughts are for price and timeless value of this bag and what I paid? Would this be a good special occasion keeper or too trendy?

THX


----------



## le.sigh

Hello! Very new here! I was looking for some help in finding the name of this bag: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/71373106@N04/6463479143/
Thanks in advance :0)


----------



## kateincali

mysisterrocks said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a large Marc Jacobs gold studded clutch- sort of looks retro with lucite gems across. Anyone know the name/season of this style?
> 
> The pic Ive included is one I found which is much smaller than mine. Mine is like a very large envelope, no straps. There are 9 stones across mine.
> 
> I paid $273- retail stats $1095
> 
> Wondering what thoughts are for price and timeless value of this bag and what I paid? Would this be a good special occasion keeper or too trendy?
> 
> THX



Sounds like this? 

A good price is so subjective. That's a little higher than it usually goes for on eBay or Bonz but not insanely so. It is a trendier style but it's a great pop of colour, and if you're going to use it fairly often, I'd say it was a good deal. I've been wanting on in pink for awhile now, myself.


----------



## lshcat

Hi everyone! I have never been to this forum before, but I just bought my first Marc Jacobs bag... I really liked the leather on it. I was wondering if they had "names" in 2005? (I was told that was the year for this.) What would you call this one? The tag reads S05 610. And the gold plaque reads "Marc Jacobs Made in Italy". Thanks so much!


----------



## helpmeburberry

This is awesome, just what i was looking for.


----------



## thithi

lshcat said:


> Hi everyone! I have never been to this forum before, but I just bought my first Marc Jacobs bag... I really liked the leather on it. I was wondering if they had "names" in 2005? (I was told that was the year for this.) What would you call this one? The tag reads S05 610. And the gold plaque reads "Marc Jacobs Made in Italy". Thanks so much!


This is called the Carmen bag.


----------



## Sophieselt

lshcat said:


> Hi everyone! I have never been to this forum before, but I just bought my first Marc Jacobs bag... I really liked the leather on it. I was wondering if they had "names" in 2005? (I was told that was the year for this.) What would you call this one? The tag reads S05 610. And the gold plaque reads "Marc Jacobs Made in Italy". Thanks so much!



Did you find it on EBay? A Local Shop? 
Looks like it is good condition...


----------



## lshcat

thithi said:


> This is called the Carmen bag.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## lshcat

Sophieselt said:


> Did you find it on EBay? A Local Shop?
> Looks like it is good condition...



Thank you yes it looks great for a resale 6 year-old bag no doubt! I think this MJ leather might be indestructible!!


----------



## hiheyhello

I'm new around here and not quite sure if I'm doing this right, but I'm hoping somebody could help me identify this bag. Thanks so much for your help!

http://oi40.tinypic.com/etvczp.jpg


----------



## kristin.xo

Hello!  I was hoping someone may know what bag this is.  I think I remember seeing it on here quite a long time ago, but I may be wrong.  I tried searching but I can't find anything.  It looks like a Blake, but I think it is a smaller version?  The pictures are not good, and it ends pretty soon.  So thank you to anyone who can help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32081193598...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## thithi

kristin.xo said:


> Hello!  I was hoping someone may know what bag this is.  I think I remember seeing it on here quite a long time ago, but I may be wrong.  I tried searching but I can't find anything.  It looks like a Blake, but I think it is a smaller version?  The pictures are not good, and it ends pretty soon.  So thank you to anyone who can help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32081193598...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1204


if i recall, it's the baby or mini venetia


----------



## miumiu2046

Can someone help me name this Marc Jacobs bag I got in December 2005?  

Unfortunately I lost the tag of it already.  Thanks!

















Thanks!


----------



## kristin.xo

thithi said:


> if i recall, it's the baby or mini venetia



Yes, you are right.  Thank you!


----------



## AnniWillz

Hi there, can anyone ID this lovely MJ bag for me.
Tnx 
www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310365169551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## AnniWillz

Hi, think my query above was overlooked, would be great to have a response.  Don't worry if you are busy with holiday arrangements.
Tnx again in advance.


----------



## jun3machina

AnniWillz said:


> Hi there, can anyone ID this lovely MJ bag for me.
> Tnx
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310365169551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


this is resort 2006. didn't have a very interesting name....
_Soft Calf Classics'_ *Classic Hobo* 
$895USD

(source: bergdorfgoodman)

&#8226; Golden hardware.
&#8226; Buckled shoulder strap.
&#8226; Open top with buckled closure.
&#8226; Front zip pockets with push-lock pull tabs.
&#8226; 11"H x 13"W x 2"D.
&#8226; Made in Italy


----------



## staciesg26

I do not know the name of your bag but I really like it!  Someone else on the forum has a white one... its in the Marc by Marc Jacobs reference thread under 'post your MbMJ collection".  I really love the style of it!  Hopefully someone will know the name of it!  It looks to be part of the 'softy' line looking at that type of leather used.  Good luck!



miumiu2046 said:


> Can someone help me name this Marc Jacobs bag I got in December 2005?
> 
> Unfortunately I lost the tag of it already.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## AnniWillz

You guys are great, tnx for all your help!


----------



## miumiu2046

staciesg26 said:


> I do not know the name of your bag but I really like it!  Someone else on the forum has a white one... its in the Marc by Marc Jacobs reference thread under 'post your MbMJ collection".  I really love the style of it!  Hopefully someone will know the name of it!  It looks to be part of the 'softy' line looking at that type of leather used.  Good luck!



Wow you got good eyes!  I found that post you are referring to.  Thread is "Post Pics Of Your Marc By Marc Jacobs Bags Here!" and post #37!  THANK YOU!  

Really frustrates me that I can't recall the name!  I am usually very good at keeping things!  I searched everywhere and found all my other tags except this one.  This is driving me a bit nuts!


----------



## jun3machina

^ i dont think it had a very specific name...the earlier bags usually dont


----------



## miumiu2046

jun3machina said:


> ^ i dont think it had a very specific name...the earlier bags usually dont



Really?  That sucks!  I wonder why.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## karoline_88

I just won this MBMJ bag on eBay and now I wonder if any of you know what this style/model name is? Thanks  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123#ht_6220wt_1189


----------



## Dijakin

Hello,

I received this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag for Christmas and cannot find it anywhere on the Web. Could you help me find the name of this bag? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Luv n bags

Dijakin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag for Christmas and cannot find it anywhere on the Web. Could you help me find the name of this bag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Looks like the Tavi, but I have never seen a chain - I know the Tavi has a leather strap.  Maybe from the Tavi family.


----------



## Dijakin

tigertrixie said:


> Looks like the Tavi, but I have never seen a chain - I know the Tavi has a leather strap.  Maybe from the Tavi family.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SMORES

Hello all, I was just wondering if anyone knew the name if this bag. Thanks


----------



## Luv n bags

SMORES said:


> Hello all, I was just wondering if anyone knew the name if this bag. Thanks


 
Looks like the mix quilted hobo.  Not sure of official color name.


----------



## SMORES

tigertrixie said:


> Looks like the mix quilted hobo.  Not sure of official color name.



Okie, thanks for the help!


----------



## bj81

Ladies please help, this is my old Marc Jacobs bag and the straps are starting to split at the rings. (well just one but still) Could you tell me the name of this bag to see if I could have it fixed anywhere. THANKS!


----------



## Luv n bags

bj81 said:


> Ladies please help, this is my old Marc Jacobs bag and the straps are starting to split at the rings. (well just one but still) Could you tell
> me the name of this bag to see if I could have it fixed anywhere. THANKS!


 
This is the Reena Quilted Satchel #C382050.  I would imagine that a good cobbler can replace all the rings on the bag.  Or, they can solder that one broken ring.

It is from the 2008 line.


----------



## jennypenny4

I am trying to figure out which Marc Jacobs bag this one is -  I am trying to research it for the original price. Anyone know what it is - what season? Anything?


----------



## jun3machina

the style is the venetia ^ but the bag in the picture looks like it might be fake too


----------



## matchka

Sure is not looking too good auth.-wise from where I sit.......


----------



## jennytalula

This bag looks very fake to me.


----------



## baglady2012

Hi there.  Can someone tell me the name of this bag?  I received one just like it in red as a gift.  Sort of looks like an early version of the Stella.  Many thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32083253685...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1334


----------



## thithi

baglady2012 said:


> Hi there.  Can someone tell me the name of this bag?  I received one just like it in red as a gift.  Sort of looks like an early version of the Stella.  Many thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32083253685...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1334


I believe it's called the "New Tote"


----------



## baglady2012

thithi said:


> I believe it's called the "New Tote"



Thank you!


----------



## Melly

jennypenny4 said:


> I am trying to figure out which Marc Jacobs bag this one is -  I am trying to research it for the original price. Anyone know what it is - what season? Anything?



Jun was correct, this is the Venetia. I'm not certain it is fake though. Is it patent leather with black suede interior? If so, I believe it is from ~2003. Due to the stiff nature of the patent leather the shape usually appears much more boxy than other Venetias. You should still post pics of the nameplate and underside of the zipper head in the Authenticate This MJ thread to confirm authenticity though.


----------



## jun3machina

Melly said:


> Jun was correct, this is the Venetia. I'm not certain it is fake though. Is it patent leather with black suede interior? If so, I believe it is from ~2003. Due to the stiff nature of the patent leather the shape usually appears much more boxy than other Venetias. You should still post pics of the nameplate and underside of the zipper head in the Authenticate This MJ thread to confirm authenticity though.


have you ever seen the patent in this color?? i have only seen black red and blue


----------



## Melly

jun3machina said:


> have you ever seen the patent in this color?? i have only seen black red and blue



Yes. Unfortunately, like the light blue, it is prone to yellowing (especially near the zipper).


----------



## Glynis

Anyone know the name of the colour of this 2010 ZC

CIMG5125.JPG

Thanks


----------



## jennypenny4

jun3machina said:


> the style is the venetia ^ but the bag in the picture looks like it might be fake too


Thanks so much for your reply - I can't seem to find one just like it - I know for a fact that this is an authentic bag - but I am trying to figure out the original price and what season as well...


----------



## jennypenny4

jun3machina said:


> have you ever seen the patent in this color?? i have only seen black red and blue


Yes - it is black suede interior with one snap pocket with silver nameplate and on the other side inside is a zip compartment with satin interior. Do you have any idea what it sold for at the time?


----------



## bj81

tigertrixie said:


> This is the Reena Quilted Satchel #C382050. I would imagine that a good cobbler can replace all the rings on the bag. Or, they can solder that one broken ring.
> 
> It is from the 2008 line.


 

Its the leather part that "hugs" the ring.... But thanks very much. Now I know what to ask for. Thanks!!!


----------



## Lana!

Hi ladies, 

I saw this clutch on a fashion blog and I NEED TO HAVE THIS... Like now. But I have no clue what the name is, perhaps anyone of you experts can help me?


----------



## jun3machina

Melly said:


> Yes. Unfortunately, like the light blue, it is prone to yellowing (especially near the zipper).


thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

jennypenny4 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply - I can't seem to find one just like it - I know for a fact that this is an authentic bag - but I am trying to figure out the original price and what season as well...


im assuming it's pre-2005 then...i think the venetia originally retailed for around $995...they've gone up in price since.


----------



## jennypenny4

jun3machina said:


> im assuming it's pre-2005 then...i think the venetia originally retailed for around $995...they've gone up in price since.



Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Mad about Bags

Would love to know the name of this bag please. Thank you in advance 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MARC-JAC...23?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item46006aacff


----------



## kateincali

Mad about Bags said:


> Would love to know the name of this bag please. Thank you in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MARC-JAC...23?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item46006aacff



it's just called the Flower Suede Stones Bag, AFAIK


----------



## Mad about Bags

Thank you faith 



faith_ann said:


> it's just called the Flower Suede Stones Bag, AFAIK


----------



## kateincali

what be this


----------



## starqueen_78

faith_ann said:


> what be this


Marc by Marc Jacobs Bombay Mevie from Fall 2009.


----------



## kateincali

Thanks!


----------



## applepielicious

Hi ladies! Thanks in advance.

I saw this cute clutch from a Chinese website. 

I wonder what the name is and where I can get in New York or online (from reputable retailers).

Thanks again!!!


----------



## designerdiva87

I know this is a Hillier, but what is the name of this color(it's very gray looking) and what season/year?

It doesn't have the logo lining; it's floral.

The hardware is bronzy, not shiny.

Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

designerdiva87 said:


> I know this is a Hillier, but what is the name of this color(it's very gray looking) and what season/year?
> 
> It doesn't have the logo lining; it's floral.
> 
> The hardware is bronzy, not shiny.
> 
> Thanks!


pretty sure the color is either mouse or dark portobello. one of my fav combos because of the lining!


----------



## LVBagLady

I snapped a pic of this bag when I was at Nordstroms this morning. I know it's a Petal to the Metal. But don't know the style name. I have a PTTM Sookie already. I'm wishing I had seen this style first, unless it's a new style?


----------



## Nikkibaby

It's a PTTM Voyage Satchel.


----------



## designerdiva87

MbMJ quilted wallet...
What collection is this from?


----------



## flicksityy

Hi guys would I be able to know what bag this is? Or whether it even exists? Thanks


----------



## JaimesParke

can anyone identify this? I bought it in 08 and I love it to death. Just don't know the style name, color, or season.

Thanks in advance!

(sorry for the huge images, I'm at work lol)


----------



## starqueen_78

JaimesParke said:


> can anyone identify this? I bought it in 08 and I love it to death. Just don't know the style name, color, or season.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> (sorry for the huge images, I'm at work lol)



I'm pretty sure It's the Marc By Marc Jacobs Softy City Tall Tote and the colour was Denim - I know it was 2008 but not totally sure what season - I think spring/summer.


----------



## JaimesParke

starqueen_78 said:


> I'm pretty sure It's the Marc By Marc Jacobs Softy City Tall Tote and the colour was Denim - I know it was 2008 but not totally sure what season - I think spring/summer.




wow that's definitely it! Thanks


----------



## nascar fan

flicksityy said:


> Hi guys would I be able to know what bag this is? Or whether it even exists? Thanks


It should be from fall 07.  It should have suede lining.
I have one like this in brown.  Mine is called just the east/west tote in "peanut."
It is a great bag!
I can't tell if this black one is east/west or north/south.  This might be the north/south version of it.


----------



## thundercloud

applepielicious said:


> Hi ladies! Thanks in advance.
> 
> I saw this cute clutch from a Chinese website.
> 
> I wonder what the name is and where I can get in New York or online (from reputable retailers).
> 
> Thanks again!!!


there's a gold one for sale on bonanza. i don't know what it's called. sorry! there's also not enough pics to determine whether it's authentic or not, but it's the same style as the one you posted.

i love the floral corsage on it! so cute!


----------



## thundercloud

designerdiva87 said:


> MbMJ quilted wallet...
> What collection is this from?


i believe that's one of the special items they sold in MBMJ stores. it's fake patent leather. i have the olive zip coin pouch and black wristlet. they're cute and you don't have to worry about getting them wet or dirty.


----------



## cibele

Saw a beautiful tote on the elevator that I am 99% sure is MBMJ - tall, north-south style with open top, double shoulder straps, and three small buckles up each side. Rich, medium-brown leather with a brassy (I think) workwear nameplate. Ring any bells?  Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

anyone remember what this bag's called? TIA!


----------



## starqueen_78

faith_ann said:


> anyone remember what this bag's called? TIA!




The Chic Mix Quilted Shoulder Bag (Black)

Small shoulder bag in soft calfskin. Quilted corners and pleated front  and back. Gold hardware. Chain strap and zip closure. Lined. 10"H x  10"L. 18" strap drop. Made in Italy.

Price: $795.00 (ShopBop.com) 		

From Fall 2007.


----------



## kateincali

You're amazing, thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Hi.  Looking for a lttle info on this one:


----------



## amsiepoo

I searched and searched, it's driving me crazy!
This is more of a structured bag or a floppy tote? I already got it authenticated but it looks very "soft" in this picture, not sure if bc the seller used it a lot or if it's like that. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f13bf8f1f#ht_500wt_1180


----------



## jun3machina

it's the percy mini bag



Molly0 said:


> Hi.  Looking for a lttle info on this one:


----------



## jun3machina

amsiepoo said:


> I searched and searched, it's driving me crazy!
> This is more of a structured bag or a floppy tote? I already got it authenticated but it looks very "soft" in this picture, not sure if bc the seller used it a lot or if it's like that.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f13bf8f1f#ht_500wt_1180


the stella bag, a special 2005 release. it's not structured in that it'd stand up if you set it down, but it's not super soft to where it'd puddle either....if you want it to be a bit more structured, im sure a purse organizer would help (one of those things with the compartments you place inside your bag)


----------



## amsiepoo

jun3machina said:


> the stella bag, a special 2005 release. it's not structured in that it'd stand up if you set it down, but it's not super soft to where it'd puddle either....if you want it to be a bit more structured, im sure a purse organizer would help (one of those things with the compartments you place inside your bag)




Thank you so much!


----------



## staciesg26

Hello Ladies,  does anyone happen to know the name of this vintage MJ beauty (found good pics in the reference thread)?  I just bought one and it was just listed as 2004-2005 kisslock bag.  I appreciate any info you can provide.  
Thanks! http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs-reference-library/rare-discontinued-styles-39775.html#post730918


----------



## Molly0

jun3machina said:


> it's the percy mini bag



Thank you!  Appreciated!


----------



## JuliJenn

Hi, I received this MJ bag as a gift.  Can anyone please tell me what it's called and any information you might know about it?  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## kateincali

JuliJenn said:


> Hi, I received this MJ bag as a gift.  Can anyone please tell me what it's called and any information you might know about it?  Thank you so much for your help!


it's a quilted multipocket but i can't recall what the colour was called, maybe beige. i want to say it was Fall 2005 (the interior tag will tell you the season, anyway) and retail was $1395


----------



## JuliJenn

faith_ann said:


> it's a quilted multipocket but i can't recall what the colour was called, maybe beige. i want to say it was Fall 2005 (the interior tag will tell you the season, anyway) and retail was $1395



Wow! Thanks, Faith ann!  That was fast!  I really appreciate your expertise and help!    I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## jun3machina

JuliJenn said:


> Hi, I received this MJ bag as a gift.  Can anyone please tell me what it's called and any information you might know about it?  Thank you so much for your help!


pretty sure this one is from 2006 and the color is oatmeal


----------



## jun3machina

staciesg26 said:


> Hello Ladies,  does anyone happen to know the name of this vintage MJ beauty (found good pics in the reference thread)?  I just bought one and it was just listed as 2004-2005 kisslock bag.  I appreciate any info you can provide.
> Thanks! http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs-reference-library/rare-discontinued-styles-39775.html#post730918


im pretty sure it had a fairly non-descript name like the frame satchel or something. the larger hobo was called the kate.


----------



## staciesg26

jun3machina said:


> im pretty sure it had a fairly non-descript name like the frame satchel or something. the larger hobo was called the kate.



Thanks for the reply!  I received it yesterday and its pretty.  The frame part is in good shape and it doesn't fall open with stuff in it (hate that) and the lock with the clochette is just the sweetest.  I am happy with it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jun3machina

staciesg26 said:


> Thanks for the reply!  I received it yesterday and its pretty.  The frame part is in good shape and it doesn't fall open with stuff in it (hate that) and the lock with the clochette is just the sweetest.  I am happy with it. Thanks for your help!


your very welcome. i adore this line...one of the best understated collections from the vintage stuff IMHO


----------



## havana27

^^ I think later on in the "rare/discontinued" thread someone calls a very, very similar bag the Liya.  Post #78.


----------



## pookybear

does anyone know what color this is? it kind of looks like a camo forest green color but more on the cool gray cement side.

thank you in advance!

​


----------



## Mad about Bags

Is it grey or green? if it is green then I think the colour is moss.



pookybear said:


> does anyone know what color this is? it kind of looks like a camo forest green color but more on the cool gray cement side.
> 
> thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615336​


----------



## Rachael25

pookybear said:


> does anyone know what color this is? it kind of looks like a camo forest green color but more on the cool gray cement side.
> 
> thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615336​


 
I'm no expert but I would agree it looks like moss (I'm considering purchasing a hillier hobo in this colour and am watching a few on ebay).


----------



## nforemm

http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i425/wegomegoyougo/12012/IMG_9901.jpg

I really like this bag, I recently saw it in the completed listings section of eBay.
If anyone knows the colour/specific style that'd be great!


----------



## thundercloud

nforemm said:


> http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i425/wegomegoyougo/12012/IMG_9901.jpg
> 
> I really like this bag, I recently saw it in the completed listings section of eBay.
> If anyone knows the colour/specific style that'd be great!


it's called the "totally turnlock teri". if you search for that phrase on this forum, you'll find more pics.


----------



## Esquared72

Hi, ladies

Hoping you can help me determine if my Blake is Brick or Pomegranate? The suede doesn't appear to be a rich dark chocolate brown, but that could be due to wear? Not sure what color Pomegranate was lined with?

Sorry my iPhone doesn't like posting photos right side up!


----------



## jun3machina

it's pomegranate....
this is brick:


----------



## Esquared72

jun3machina said:
			
		

> it's pomegranate....
> this is brick:



Cool - thank you!


----------



## jun3machina

you betcha. i think brick has brown suede lining too, but it's more of a chocolate brown, than a maroon brown. the topstitching is different too  they're very close though


----------



## Esquared72

jun3machina said:
			
		

> you betcha. i think brick has brown suede lining too, but it's more of a chocolate brown, than a maroon brown. the topstitching is different too  they're very close though



Another quick question...(sorry, total MJ newbie!). Does this mark inside the interior pocket mean something? I noticed there's no season tag or made in tag, which I'm assuming is because it's older, but wasn't sure if the X means something?


----------



## jun3machina

the infamous silver sharpie almost always means it was purchased at an employee sale. it prevents it being returned for full price somewhere. usually they draw a line under or over the nameplate, but i've seen the "X" of doom on a few occasions....makes me sad to see pen marks on gorgeous bags....Nordstroms rack puts metal studs and writes big number skews


----------



## Esquared72

jun3machina said:
			
		

> the infamous silver sharpie almost always means it was purchased at an employee sale. it prevents it being returned for full price somewhere. usually they draw a line under or over the nameplate, but i've seen the "X" of doom on a few occasions....makes me sad to see pen marks on gorgeous bags....Nordstroms rack puts metal studs and writes big number skews



Lol...I thought the same thing...writing on that pretty suede. At least it's inside the pocket. Thank you,again, for all of your helpful info!


----------



## Melly

eehlers said:


> Hi, ladies
> 
> Hoping you can help me determine if my Blake is Brick or Pomegranate? The suede doesn't appear to be a rich dark chocolate brown, but that could be due to wear? Not sure what color Pomegranate was lined with?
> 
> Sorry my iPhone doesn't like posting photos right side up!



It's hard to judge the color of the bag from your pics but I actually believe the color of your Blake is "Bark" from Fall 2004. Pomegranate had brown canvas lining and Brick had brown suede but a different nameplate. HTH!.


----------



## Esquared72

Melly said:
			
		

> It's hard to judge the color of the bag from your pics but I actually believe the color of your Blake is "Bark" from Fall 2004. Pomegranate had brown canvas lining and Brick had brown suede but a different nameplate. HTH!.



Well, that's a new one I haven't heard! Do these pics help?


----------



## AbbytheBT

Interesting -- love the blake color -- 
Here are pics  of my Bark Multipocket from 2004 to compare:  Maroon suede interior, both flash and natural light.


----------



## Esquared72

AbbytheBT said:
			
		

> Interesting -- love the blake color --
> Here are pics  of my Bark Multipocket from 2004 to compare:  Maroon suede interior, both flash and natural light.



I seem to have a mystery color! It's definitely red, though a bit of a dark, muted red, whereas your Bark is definitely brown. 

On mine, there's "Made in Italy" stamped on the suede itself above and to the right of the interior zip pocket, but no season tag in the pocket. The lining looks maroonish brown, though in the front section, it looks more brown.

I love the color, whatever it is, but would love to know the name of it and what season it's from!


----------



## Melly

eehlers said:


> I seem to have a mystery color! It's definitely red, though a bit of a dark, muted red, whereas your Bark is definitely brown.
> 
> On mine, there's "Made in Italy" stamped on the suede itself above and to the right of the interior zip pocket, but no season tag in the pocket. The lining looks maroonish brown, though in the front section, it looks more brown.
> 
> I love the color, whatever it is, but would love to know the name of it and what season it's from!



Hmm based on your more recent pics I guess it doesn't look like Bark. Your bag wouldn't have a season tag though because they didn't show up until 2005. Honestly, I'm a bit stumped.


----------



## Esquared72

Melly said:
			
		

> Hmm based on your more recent pics I guess it doesn't look like Bark. Your bag wouldn't have a season tag though because they didn't show up until 2005. Honestly, I'm a bit stumped.



I'll be honest, it's hard to capture the color in photos - it's a chameleon depending on the light.  So's the lining. Here's the bag with and without flash. It photos 'brighter' than in person - it's a pretty dark red with the stitching matching the lining in a maroonish brown color.  The lining looks brown with flash, but maroon without. It's a head scratcher!


----------



## Melly

Could you post pics of the underside of the zipper heads when you get a chance? That might help in deciding if it's newer/older soft calf.


----------



## Esquared72

Melly said:
			
		

> Could you post pics of the underside of the zipper heads when you get a chance? That might help in deciding if it's newer/older soft calf.



Sure. Sorry it's probably sideways (dumb phone).


----------



## Melly

Thank you! Sorry for all the questions/requests. *sigh* Well the best I can come up with is that you have a sample bag in Pomegranate. They may have been considering suede for that color (like the rest of the colors in Fall 2004) but changed their minds and switched to canvas for production.


----------



## jun3machina

ooh! interesting! i always had wished POM had suede lining instead of canvas...i had totally forgot about that melly. i didn't even think about the suede/canvas lining difference...and i've owned POM before too...thanks for bringing it up...i wonder what season/part of 2004 2005 he started changing the linings...


----------



## Esquared72

Melly said:
			
		

> Thank you! Sorry for all the questions/requests. *sigh* Well the best I can come up with is that you have a sample bag in Pomegranate. They may have been considering suede for that color (like the rest of the colors in Fall 2004) but changed their minds and switched to canvas for production.



Maybe that explains the employee sale silver Sharpie X in the inner pocket is because it's a sample? Regardless...pretty cool! A Pomegranate with suede lining...I feel like I have something even more special now!

Sorry for the brain stumper, but thanks so much for taking a look!!


----------



## Melly

jun3machina said:


> ooh! interesting! i always had wished POM had suede lining instead of canvas...i had totally forgot about that melly. i didn't even think about the suede/canvas lining difference...and i've owned POM before too...thanks for bringing it up...i wonder what season/part of 2004 2005 he started changing the linings...



If I remember correctly, he started out with suede linings, switched to canvas in 2003, switched back to suede in 2004 and then back to canvas in mid-2008. Pomegranate (for some reason - maybe it was an exclusive?) is the exception in that is canvas lined in Fall 2004.


----------



## jun3machina

Melly said:


> If I remember correctly, he started out with suede linings, switched to canvas in 2003, switched back to suede in 2004 and then back to canvas in mid-2008. Pomegranate (for some reason - maybe it was an exclusive?) is the exception in that is canvas lined in Fall 2004.


2006 and 2007 was canvas too no? or that weird raincoat stuff..2007 more-so...the fall 06 bags were a mix of leather and canvas..


----------



## Melly

jun3machina said:


> 2006 and 2007 was canvas too no? or that weird raincoat stuff..2007 more-so...the fall 06 bags were a mix of leather and canvas..



I was mainly referring to soft calf bags. The rest of the line didn't always follow that formula. But for non-soft calf you are correct, they started appearing in canvas & occasionally leather () in 2006.


----------



## jun3machina

ah okay. so soft calf is categorized separately...makes sense for consistencies sake... i love learning new stuff!  thanks melly


----------



## ahmadiesel

Can someone PLEASE tell me the name/style of this bag AND the retail value in USD?! I'm more interested in the price. From what I know, it has detachable shoulder straps as well. Thank you!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=358772145


----------



## Melly

ahmadiesel said:


> Can someone PLEASE tell me the name/style of this bag AND the retail value in USD?! I'm more interested in the price. From what I know, it has detachable shoulder straps as well. Thank you!
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=358772145



Sorry but that is fake.


----------



## fashion16

Can someone tell me if this bag is a regular stam or an East/West stam?
I can't tell based on the pictures but the shape looks "squished" to me (like an East/West) TIA

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Plum-XL-Stam-Quilted-Frame-Bag/45060651


----------



## jun3machina

fashion16 said:


> Can someone tell me if this bag is a regular stam or an East/West stam?
> I can't tell based on the pictures but the shape looks "squished" to me (like an East/West) TIA
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Plum-XL-Stam-Quilted-Frame-Bag/45060651


that is actually a bag he came out with for one season only called the XL stam... it's larger than a regular stam...


----------



## Melly

fashion16 said:


> Can someone tell me if this bag is a regular stam or an East/West stam?
> I can't tell based on the pictures but the shape looks "squished" to me (like an East/West) TIA
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Marc-Jacobs-Plum-XL-Stam-Quilted-Frame-Bag/45060651



That is an East West Elastic Quilted Stam in plum from Fall 2007.


----------



## Melly

jun3machina said:


> that is actually a bag he came out with for one season only called the XL stam... it's larger than a regular stam...



It think it is the E/W Elastic Quilted Stam. The Large Stam was HUGE and had a N/S shape:


----------



## fashion16

[Thanks, Jun. I am so on the fence,not knowing truly how long the east/west is. Do you know where I can find other modeling pics of the East/West? Is this you? If so, do you have more modeling pics from different angles?

QUOTE=jun3machina;21266906]that is actually a bag he came out with for one season only called the XL stam... it's larger than a regular stam...

google.com/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_-RZzZqKf4rE/TFLXp3u9jEI/AAAAAAAABvM/SP9Mkv_CKBc/s1600/MJ+Stam.jpg&sa=X&ei=XDJaT5ajK4f0sQKZ36HRDQ&ved=0CAwQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNFpCCT2kOqT1zzzylL2hbFA4-kx6g[/QUOTE]


----------



## jun3machina

ah! thanks melly!!





Melly said:


> It think it is the E/W Elastic Quilted Stam. The Large Stam was HUGE and had a N/S shape:


----------



## jun3machina

fashion16 said:


> [Thanks, Jun. I am so on the fence,not knowing truly how long the east/west is. Do you know where I can find other modeling pics of the East/West? Is this you? If so, do you have more modeling pics from different angles?
> 
> QUOTE=jun3machina;21266906]that is actually a bag he came out with for one season only called the XL stam... it's larger than a regular stam...
> 
> google.com/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_-RZzZqKf4rE/TFLXp3u9jEI/AAAAAAAABvM/SP9Mkv_CKBc/s1600/MJ+Stam.jpg&sa=X&ei=XDJaT5ajK4f0sQKZ36HRDQ&ved=0CAwQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNFpCCT2kOqT1zzzylL2hbFA4-kx6g


[/QUOTE]
the modeling pic is not me, sorry...

i did find this though:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-585-marc-jacobs-plum-elastic-quilted-leather-stam-bag.aspx

looks like it's 16 x 6 x 10


----------



## fashion16

This really helps, thank you!! I tried searching the internet & couldn't locate anything. Thank you, Thank you!! It doesn't look as "squished" on the yoogi's manaquin as I thought it would. that helps. 

the modeling pic is not me, sorry...

i did find this though:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-585-marc-jacobs-plum-elastic-quilted-leather-stam-bag.aspx

looks like it's 16 x 6 x 10
yoogiscloset.com/images/PRODUCT/large/585_2_.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hi all
I think the colour is brick red? I am a little confused because according to the season tag, it is from Fall 2005. But I thought F05 would have silver nickel HW? Please help Id the colour. Thank you in advance


----------



## Melly

Mad about Bags said:


> Hi all
> I think the colour is brick red? I am a little confused because according to the season tag, it is from Fall 2005. But I thought F05 would have silver nickel HW? Please help Id the colour. Thank you in advance



Yes, that is Brick. Fall 2005 was the only soft calf season that offered colors in both silver & gold hardware.


----------



## Debra48

Can someone please tell me more about this bag and the value of it:  I just love it and won it;  thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270929631438?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



INES Dark Blue LeaAther Patchwork


----------



## Melly

Debra48 said:


> Can someone please tell me more about this bag and the value of it:  I just love it and won it;  thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270929631438?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> INES Dark Blue LeaAther Patchwork



That is the Patchwork Ines in Indigo from Resort 2007. It retailed for $1,395.


----------



## Debra48

Melly said:


> That is the Patchwork Ines in Indigo from Resort 2007. It retailed for $1,395.


Thanks so much


----------



## Mad about Bags

Thank you Melly 



Melly said:


> Yes, that is Brick. Fall 2005 was the only soft calf season that offered colors in both silver & gold hardware.


----------



## kateincali

anyone know what this might be? sort of similar to the RE06 L/S leigh shopper. i wasn't getting anywhere with asking the seller for more info. just curious. thanks!


----------



## curlizm487

Does anyone know what this is?
It was posted in a thread, but there were no details about it


----------



## curlizm487

This bag also, it looks a lot like the Rachel Sting, TIA


----------



## jun3machina

i do believe this is a smaller version called the Irene...




retail $1150



curlizm487 said:


> This bag also, it looks a lot like the Rachel Sting, TIA


----------



## ahmadiesel

Can someone tell me the exact name of this bag? Well, it's more of a clutch/wristlet...

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81AJTrIl7pL._SL1500_.jpg

What was the original price in US dollars? Can I find it anywhere today or is it discontinued?


----------



## kateincali

Hey there. Can someone confirm what colour this is for me? I *think* it's port but photos of it vary so much. TIA!


----------



## kateincali

^ nevermind, it is port.


----------



## ceedoan

hey ladies,
can someone help with the color of this stam??? seller's calling it "navy"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30069171331...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_613wt_1181

TIA!!!


----------



## Melly

ceedoan said:


> hey ladies,
> can someone help with the color of this stam??? seller's calling it "navy"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30069171331...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_613wt_1181
> 
> TIA!!!



That Stam is fake...


----------



## go_dragons

Hi. Trying to find the identity of this bag.  Is it a mj?

TIA.


http://sparkling-glitter.tumblr.com/post/19694060168


----------



## thundercloud

go_dragons said:


> Hi. Trying to find the identity of this bag.  Is it a mj?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> 
> http://sparkling-glitter.tumblr.com/post/19694060168


that bag looks a lot like a bal padlock satchel but it's not. sorry, i tried to copy the image, but the file type isn't compatible, and i don't have a good screen capture program. keep scrolling down to see the bag i'm talking about.
http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/collections/looks/SpringSummer-2012

found a pic on this thread in the bal subforum:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/balenciaga-finds-no-chatting-please-read-updated-rules-432632-239.html#post21605923


----------



## kateincali

i know i knew this once  what is this called? TIA!


----------



## jun3machina

that would be the "reena"



faith_ann said:


> i know i knew this once  what is this called? TIA!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> that would be the "reena"


see, i had thought so, but there were different photos when i googled it. which must mean i'm insane because that is what shows up now. thank you darling


----------



## LindyLulu

Anyone know the name or year for this one?

Thanks in advance for your help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32088601653...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1250wt_1175


----------



## lala love

Anyone know which bag this is and from what year? Thanks much


----------



## AnniWillz

Hello, can someone please ID this beauty for me.

Many thanks in advance.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180876528672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Mad about Bags

I think it is called the quilted hobo.



AnniWillz said:


> Hello, can someone please ID this beauty for me.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180876528672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Mad about Bags

It is the Mia satchel from 2006 collection.



LindyLulu said:


> Anyone know the name or year for this one?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32088601653...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1250wt_1175


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi ladies. I've questioned the name of this bag in another thread and it was suggested that it may be a Francesca. I did know but I've totally forgotten  Any other thoughts? I was grateful for the response, but that name doesn't ring any bells with me. I got it myself last May in Bloomingdales. It has gold hardware and a zip top with logo lining if this is any help at all. Thanks x


----------



## Pussycat1

Pussycat1 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies. I've questioned the name of this bag in another thread and it was suggested that it may be a Francesca. I did know but I've totally forgotten  Any other thoughts? I was grateful for the response, but that name doesn't ring any bells with me. I got it myself last May in Bloomingdales. It has gold hardware and a zip top with logo lining if this is any help at all. Thanks x



It's ok ladies. Selyn got it. She's Helena from the Totally Turnlock collection


----------



## valenti

I'm thinking about ordering the Marc By Marc Jacobs Kitty St James Baladine but I'm not sure about the color of this bag. This bag apparently only comes in 2 colors : taupe and red.
Has anyone see it and can tell me which color is closer to the one in real life (one seems more gray and the other more brownish)? Thx so much


----------



## mutedfaith

> Has anyone see it and can tell me which color is closer to the one in real life (one seems more gray and the other more brownish)? Thx so much



I bought this bag last year and the second photo is more accurate to how it looked in person. I enjoyed the taupe colour but sold it on ebay because the lambskin they used marked so easily.


----------



## valenti

starbunny said:


> I bought this bag last year and the second photo is more accurate to how it looked in person. I enjoyed the taupe colour but sold it on ebay because the lambskin they used marked so easily.



thx Starbunny. I have one more question. Is the bag as bright and shiny as in the second picture because it would be hard to combine colors


----------



## mutedfaith

I never found it bright and shiny, that might be the camera flash! I bought mine from shopbop and this is the photo they used which I found more accurate.


----------



## valenti

starbunny said:


> I never found it bright and shiny, that might be the camera flash! I bought mine from shopbop and this is the photo they used which I found more accurate.


I had talked via chat  with an assitant at Saks. She told me that it is actually bright and shiny and it's a new color. Maybe since it's sold exclusively at Saks they may have a new color out this year....:weird:. I'm getting more and more confused coz they don't even post the accurate measurements on their site


----------



## mutedfaith

> I had talked via chat with an assitant at Saks. She told me that it is actually bright and shiny and it's a new color. Maybe since it's sold exclusively at Saks they may have a new color out this year..... I'm getting more and more confused coz they don't even post the accurate measurements on their site



Oh man I am sorry to hear that  I remember buying mine in Taupe because it matched the TT Clutch in Taupe. Would MBMJ release a new colour with the same name? Maybe they probably updated it for the new season and made it shiny... for some reason. 

Are you able to order and if you don't like it return it? lol that's what I've been doing if the colour isn't accurate. I only buy from websites with good return policies.


----------



## diva1029

Hi Ladies!!!  Can anyone help me with the names of these 3 MJ bags?? I appreciate your time! Thanks in advance!


----------



## valenti

starbunny said:


> Oh man I am sorry to hear that  I remember buying mine in Taupe because it matched the TT Clutch in Taupe. Would MBMJ release a new colour with the same name? Maybe they probably updated it for the new season and made it shiny... for some reason.
> 
> Are you able to order and if you don't like it return it? lol that's what I've been doing if the colour isn't accurate. I only buy from websites with good return policies.



No, I decided against purchasing it  . A friend of a friend of mine bought it and told me that they added the gloss this year and it doesn't look as great as the one without.


----------



## kateincali

diva1029 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!  Can anyone help me with the names of these 3 MJ bags?? I appreciate your time! Thanks in advance!


1. MBMJ Viva La Val Slim Babe Tote
2. MBMJ Nylon Moon Q Sling Crossbody Hobo
3. MBMJ Dreamy Elletra Hobo


----------



## diva1029

faith_ann said:


> 1. MBMJ Viva La Val Slim Babe Tote
> 2. MBMJ Nylon Moon Q Sling Crossbody Hobo
> 3. MBMJ Dreamy Elletra Hobo


 
Thank you ever so much for your help Faith Ann!


----------



## xlovely

Please help me!


----------



## Nikkibaby

xlovely said:
			
		

> Please help me!



No other pictures? I see the metal plate, so it's mbmj. Doesn't look to be hillier... Maybe someone else could help. Trying to think of what's that slouchy...?


----------



## pookybear

xlovely said:
			
		

> Please help me!



One of the earlier editions of the groovee perhaps? Can really tell from that angle. Do you have more pics?


----------



## xlovely

Nikkibaby said:


> No other pictures? I see the metal plate, so it's mbmj. Doesn't look to be hillier... Maybe someone else could help. Trying to think of what's that slouchy...?


 


pookybear said:


> One of the earlier editions of the groovee perhaps? Can really tell from that angle. Do you have more pics?


 

Unfortunately no more pics  I found it randomly on instagram and asked the poster and they said it wasnt their photo..  thank you so much for trying though!! 

Any other takers?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi, 

Can someone please tell me the style name and year of this bag? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...715?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebea709f3

Thanks!!


----------



## quynh_1206

xlovely said:


> Please help me!



The closest style I could find is the MbMJ Francesca but the hardware of the bag in this picture doesn't look like the normal hardware found in othe MBMJ bags.


----------



## pookybear

xlovely said:


> Please help me!



i'm really stumped, and it's really bothering me now... been thinking about it ever since you posted the photo! i love the laid back vintage style shown in the photo. i want to know what bag this is too!! 

i've never seen a marc by marc jacobs logo tag hang that long... or hang like that... hmm

those handles look like groovee or aiden... but both of those have zippers and the bag in the photo doesn't... just has a magnetic clasp. plus it has a very unique slouch to it.


----------



## Nikkibaby

dizzywizzy said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me the style name and year of this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-Black-Leather-Studded-Mini-Handbag-Sz-S-/200767113715?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebea709f3
> 
> Thanks!!



S/S 03 Frankie


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, can you help me with a MJ bag? I don't have a pic, as I saw it this morning at my local flea market. I've tried to look on ebay.com/google but didn't find anything.

It was a bright read hobo bag. It had MARC JACOBS written on the front with perforated studs. The written was in diagonal. It also had 2 diagonal zippers (one of front and one on back). Hardware was gold. 

TIA!


----------



## Melly

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, can you help me with a MJ bag? I don't have a pic, as I saw it this morning at my local flea market. I've tried to look on ebay.com/google but didn't find anything.
> 
> It was a bright read hobo bag. It had MARC JACOBS written on the front with perforated studs. The written was in diagonal. It also had 2 diagonal zippers (one of front and one on back). Hardware was gold.
> 
> TIA!



That sounds like either the Irina or the Irina Hobo in Cherry from Fall 2006. If you find one you are interested in be sure to have it authenticated because that line was faked.

Irina:






Irina Hobo:


----------



## nillacobain

Melly said:


> That sounds like either the Irina or the Irina Hobo in Cherry from Fall 2006. If you find one you are interested in be sure to have it authenticated because that line was faked.
> 
> Irina:
> bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mp/BGV000L_mp.jpg
> 
> Irina Hobo:
> neimanmarcus.com/products/mn/NMV00VF_mn.jpg


 
Thank you! The shade/writing is the same I could open the main compartment of the bag using the zippers, both front or back. Also, zippers were from left to right. 

Thank you for your help. If it's still there next time I go, I make sure I'll take pics and post them in the MJ AT.


----------



## jennypenny4

Hi - hope I am in the right place.. I know this bag was purchased last year at Nordstroms and I am wondering what the name of this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag is - and what the original price would have been.. I can find similar bags on the internet, but not this exact one. Ladies, can you help me?


----------



## kateincali

jennypenny4 said:


> Hi - hope I am in the right place.. I know this bag was purchased last year at Nordstroms and I am wondering what the name of this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag is - and what the original price would have been.. I can find similar bags on the internet, but not this exact one. Ladies, can you help me?


It's the Ukita Convertible Flap Bag


----------



## jennypenny4

faith_ann said:


> It's the Ukita Convertible Flap Bag



You are the best! Thank you! I found it online - it was selling for $495 at Norstroms...


----------



## padparasha

Hi there!

Does anyone know the name of this MJ bag? I purchased it back in 2004,
never used it and don't have a clue what the name is!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dearbookgirl

this is a denim drawstring mj... I think? or is it early MBMJ?


----------



## jun3machina

dearbookgirl said:


> this is a denim drawstring mj... I think? or is it early MBMJ?


it was actually a freebie given away when MJ's first perfume 'blush' came out. it was free with a purchase of $XXX. he did them in black and a light pink, and in this larger size as well as the size of the pochette. i wanna say 2004-ish?


----------



## cupcake

Can someone please help me with identifying this bag?  I recently won it on eBay and I absolutely ADORE it.  I got a great deal on it and it is in excellent shape.  It looks like a small version of the Blake bag, but I don't know if that is the official name.  It's a small bag - appx. 10" x 6" x 4". 

Thank you!!


----------



## AbbytheBT

padparasha said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this MJ bag? I purchased it back in 2004,
> never used it and don't have a clue what the name is!
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Hello: Your tags are going to give you the "name" haha.  This bag in the eggplant color was part of the Quinn line.  They were identified simply as satchel, wallet, etc.   I have a "New Tote" and "Pouch".   Am attaching pics of others in the line in the eggplant color.


----------



## pookybear

Anyone know what this color is? It looks like a burgundy red color?

TIA!
​


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Anyone know what this color is? It looks like a burgundy red color?


looks like bordeaux


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> looks like bordeaux



thanks faith!


----------



## intrigue

Does anybody recognize this? I'm not familiar with it and was wondering if someone may know the name, color and/or season. Thanks!


----------



## lp89

it has a frog on it... not sure the name of collection or style of bag, help greatly appreciated!


----------



## kateincali

intrigue said:


> Does anybody recognize this? I'm not familiar with it and was wondering if someone may know the name, color and/or season. Thanks!


bordeaux bal harbour jimmie from resort 2010. retail was $1050

it should have a tassel, by the way


----------



## lp89

lp89 said:


> it has a frog on it... not sure the name of collection or style of bag, help greatly appreciated!


sooo ive been searching all day and cannot even find the name of the purse style this is  still needing help if anyone knows .... thnks


----------



## lp89

So ive searched the internet up and down and cannot for the life of me find the style of this purse anywhere, nor pricing. im quite confused, i saw a little tiny clutch for 495$ but nothing the same shape as my bag...  i really want to know about this spring 2008 frog purse but i can find nothing.


----------



## Harbor35

Does anyone recognize this style?  It's 9.5" tall.. 

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## intrigue

faith_ann said:


> bordeaux bal harbour jimmie from resort 2010. retail was $1050
> 
> it should have a tassel, by the way


thank you! oddly, when I googled it, it was listed for sale on gilt.com!


----------



## starqueen_78

Harbor35 said:


> Does anyone recognize this style?  It's 9.5" tall..
> 
> Thank you so much for the help!



That's a quinn hobo in medium I am pretty sure.


----------



## starqueen_78

lp89 said:


> it has a frog on it... not sure the name of collection or style of bag, help greatly appreciated!



Pretty sure it is from the lucky love line in Fall 2008 - it sort of looks like an Alice, but the Alice had a small handle as well as the long strap......


----------



## Harbor35

starqueen_78 said:


> That's a quinn hobo in medium I am pretty sure.



Thanks so much for the help! xo


----------



## aimee0474

Just had this bag authenticated. I am looking for the name. I am sure it is an older bag. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## thithi

aimee0474 said:


> Just had this bag authenticated. I am looking for the name. I am sure it is an older bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


If I'm not mistaken, I believe it's called the Kristen.


----------



## aimee0474

Yep, that is it! Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## dorothygail101

it's huge!!


----------



## mranda

Hello!!! I just bought this bag at a consignment shop and had it authenticated here! I am now wondering if anyone knows anything about it. Style name? Year produced? Estimated original retail? It seems to be an older style...Any info would be great!!! Thanks!!


----------



## dactful

My mom just bought this bag from a Thrift store, can anyone please help identify it? It's pretty small in dimensions, but it's really adorable and has lime green and black zig zag lining.  TIA &#128516;


----------



## Inyoung79

Is anyone familiar with this bag?


----------



## thithi

Inyoung79 said:


> Is anyone familiar with this bag?


I think it's referred to simply as the Quilted Hobo, from Fall 2005 in Ivory.


----------



## dactful

dactful said:
			
		

> My mom just bought this bag from a Thrift store, can anyone please help identify it? It's pretty small in dimensions, but it's really adorable and has lime green and black zig zag lining.  TIA



Anyone?


----------



## Mad about Bags

It is definately authentic and from the MBMJ line, looks like the ealier twisted Q Baby groove of some sort? Can you post pics of the made in tag and the side of the zipper head? 



dactful said:


> My mom just bought this bag from a Thrift store, can anyone please help identify it? It's pretty small in dimensions, but it's really adorable and has lime green and black zig zag lining. TIA &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## dactful

Mad about Bags said:
			
		

> It is definately authentic and from the MBMJ line, looks like the ealier twisted Q Baby groove of some sort? Can you post pics of the made in tag and the side of the zipper head?



Thanks!! Posted pics  TIA


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^^ Authentic. I just realise that it is not from a twisted line. It is an older MJ - an earlier incarnation of the groovee. Does it have allocation for a long strap? Have never seen this style before sorry.
May be thihi, Jun or faith can chime in.


----------



## CandyCoated

Does anyone know the name for this bag? Also when did it come out & what it retailed for?


----------



## Frugalfinds

CandyCoated said:


> Does anyone know the name for this bag? Also when did it come out & what it retailed for?


 
The year should be inside the bag.  Like RE11 would be Resort 2011.


----------



## CandyCoated

Frugalfinds said:


> The year should be inside the bag.  Like RE11 would be Resort 2011.



it doesn't say anything inside like that, but the zipper says riri m8, anyone know the name?


----------



## Frugalfinds

CandyCoated said:


> it doesn't say anything inside like that, but the zipper says riri m8, anyone know the name?


 
As I am not an authenticator on here, I could be wrong, but I think all (or I know all of the newer ones, I'm not sure about the older ones) MJ bags have a little tag inside with the season/year.  Most of mine are inside the inner pocket.  Did you get it authenticated?


----------



## dactful

Mad about Bags said:
			
		

> ^^^ Authentic. I just realise that it is not from a twisted line. It is an older MJ - an earlier incarnation of the groovee. Does it have allocation for a long strap? Have never seen this style before sorry.
> May be thihi, Jun or faith can chime in.



It has no allocation for a long strap.  Nothing whatsoever. My mom loves it and has been wearing it.  Thank you for your expertise Mad About Bags  Appreciate it and much thanks!!


----------



## ashi112211

Any idea what's the name of this clutch and the retail price?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589516ca6a


Thanks


----------



## Mad about Bags

This is an older MJ ZC pre 2005. It is just a zip clutch. There is no name back then 




ashi112211 said:


> Any idea what's the name of this clutch and the retail price?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589516ca6a
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ashi112211

Mad about Bags said:


> This is an older MJ ZC pre 2005. It is just a zip clutch. There is no name back then



Thanks for such a speedy reply. I got a chance to buy same bag in blue and wanted to know more about them. Can't wait to receive it


----------



## uAurel

dactful said:


> My mom just bought this bag from a Thrift store, can anyone please help identify it? It's pretty small in dimensions, but it's really adorable and has lime green and black zig zag lining.  TIA &#128516;



I believe this is an MbMJ Dr Q Baby Boxy, it is adorable, I've been looking for the red brick one


----------



## CandyCoated

Frugalfinds said:


> As I am not an authenticator on here, I could be wrong, but I think all (or I know all of the newer ones, I'm not sure about the older ones) MJ bags have a little tag inside with the season/year.  Most of mine are inside the inner pocket.  Did you get it authenticated?



yeah i actually brought this from a well known consignment store, but just had wanted to find out the name of the bag.


----------



## staciesg26

Hi there,
Here is some info on your Beth satchel.  I have one in green.  I love this bag especially the colorful lining!   Congrats! 
http://www.purseblog.com/clutches/marc-by-marc-jacobs-beth-leather-bag-clutch.html



mranda said:


> Hello!!! I just bought this bag at a consignment shop and had it authenticated here! I am now wondering if anyone knows anything about it. Style name? Year produced? Estimated original retail? It seems to be an older style...Any info would be great!!! Thanks!!


----------



## mranda

staciesg26 said:


> Hi there,
> Here is some info on your Beth satchel.  I have one in green.  I love this bag especially the colorful lining!   Congrats!
> http://www.purseblog.com/clutches/marc-by-marc-jacobs-beth-leather-bag-clutch.html


 
Thank you so much for the information!! I REALLY appreciate it!!! The green looks really pretty, too!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23




----------



## kateincali

anyone remember what this is? thanks!


----------



## dactful

uAurel said:
			
		

> I believe this is an MbMJ Dr Q Baby Boxy, it is adorable, I've been looking for the red brick one


Thank you for your help


----------



## kristin.xo

Hello!

Can anyone tell me what the colour of this little stam is called?  Is it Ivory from SS07?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEDWX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1205

Thank you!


----------



## babiepug

I bought this bag in Black at a local discounted store.  Could someone please tell me the exact name and what season it was from?  Also, is the flower detachable?

Thank you so much.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a0866d3


----------



## lovechanel920

Is this MJ?
selmablairstyle.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/selma-blair-arthur-saint-attend-birthday-party-in-santa-monica-2.jpg?w=600


----------



## kateincali

kristin.xo said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the colour of this little stam is called?  Is it Ivory from SS07?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEDWX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1205
> 
> Thank you!


ivory isn't that bright of a white. does the season tag say it's from SS07?


----------



## kateincali

babiepug said:


> I bought this bag in Black at a local discounted store.  Could someone please tell me the exact name and what season it was from?  Also, is the flower detachable?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2a0866d3


it's from the resort 2010 carnaby line but i can't recall an exact name. i think it may have just been called carnaby - at least the smaller black patent version was. the flower isn't detachable. lucky, i've been looking for that bag for awhile! you'll have to post pics.


----------



## kristin.xo

faith_ann said:


> ivory isn't that bright of a white. does the season tag say it's from SS07?



I actually figured it out.  I believe it's Ivory from FA07.  At least that's what the reference thread says it's called.  Thanks though!


----------



## lovechanel920

Is this MJ?


----------



## uAurel

Hi guys,

anyone here can tell me what color is this Stella?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a212a6b9d#ht_2684wt_813

Thanks


----------



## kristin.xo

uAurel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> anyone here can tell me what color is this Stella?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a212a6b9d#ht_2684wt_813
> 
> Thanks



I could be wrong, but I think it may be called Wine.


----------



## ultraviolet_uk

Hello ladies! could you please tell me the name of this MJ. Thank you 

http://s1051.photobucket.com/albums...d coral bag/?action=view&current=DSC01205.jpg


----------



## Melly

ultraviolet_uk said:


> Hello ladies! could you please tell me the name of this MJ. Thank you
> 
> http://s1051.photobucket.com/albums...d coral bag/?action=view&current=DSC01205.jpg



That is the Lui in Raspberry from Spring 2008.


----------



## uAurel

kristin.xo said:


> I could be wrong, but I think it may be called Wine.



Thanks Kristin


----------



## bea8480

Does anyone know what this bag is called:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-by-MAR...915?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337af60e1b

Thanks!!


----------



## ultraviolet_uk

Melly said:


> That is the Lui in Raspberry from Spring 2008.



Thank you very much. Much appreciated!


----------



## karenferguson

Hi guys!  Just bought this Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q small crossbody purse off Ebay ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/190721656803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 and can't for the life of me find out what is it's style name, or if it even has one?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Phils

If someone can help me find this bag with silver hardware?

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Access...o-Hot-to-Handle-satchel_149-3000609-M3113046/


----------



## cass01

Hi...Would anyone happen to know what this MBMJ is called?
Thank you!

http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/CASS012/MBMJ/


----------



## Mad about Bags

Please post in Can you help me find that MJ thread and add this bag to your signature so if people see it, they can alert you.



Phils said:


> If someone can help me find this bag with silver hardware?
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Access...o-Hot-to-Handle-satchel_149-3000609-M3113046/


----------



## yussi

Hey guys! I am just wanting to find what the name of this gorgeousness is??
If any of you guys know please let me know!
Thank you! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180970464358...#ht_716wt_1343

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/slideshow/S2009RTW-MJACOBS/#27


----------



## Molly0

So, I found this little treasure on Bonanza for a song.  After some suede rehab and a bit of leather touch-up on the corners, I have a great little bag for fall that I am plum crazy about.  Anyone know the name and year?


----------



## Melly

yussi said:


> Hey guys! I am just wanting to find what the name of this gorgeousness is??
> If any of you guys know please let me know!
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180970464358...#ht_716wt_1343
> 
> http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/slideshow/S2009RTW-MJACOBS/#27



That appears to be the Sahara in red from the Spring 2009 collection.


----------



## kateincali

bea8480 said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is called:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-by-MAR...915?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337af60e1b
> 
> Thanks!!


Elettra Tote


----------



## kateincali

Molly0 said:


> So, I found this little treasure on Bonanza for a song.  After some suede rehab and a bit of leather touch-up on the corners, I have a great little bag for fall that I am plum crazy about.  Anyone know the name and year?


Soft Calf Suede Kate, I think it was Fall 2004


----------



## Molly0

faith_ann said:


> Soft Calf Suede Kate, I think it was Fall 2004



Thankyou!  "Kate" as in Kate Moss?


----------



## yussi

Melly said:


> That appears to be the Sahara in red from the Spring 2009 collection.



Thank you!!!


----------



## cass01

cass01 said:


> Hi...Would anyone happen to know what this MBMJ is called?
> Thank you!
> 
> http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/CASS012/MBMJ/



Or does it even have a name?


----------



## kateincali

Molly0 said:


> Thankyou!  "Kate" as in Kate Moss?


possibly, as marc does tend to name bags after people, but i'm not sure



cass01 said:


> Hi...Would anyone happen to know what this MBMJ is called?
> Thank you!
> 
> http://s1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/CASS012/MBMJ/
> Or does it even have a name?


not a style i've seen, sorry. have you had it authenticated? i'm admittedly not familiar, i just haven't seen a bag with silver HW and a gold zipper track


----------



## cass01

faith_ann said:


> possibly, as marc does tend to name bags after people, but i'm not sure
> 
> 
> not a style i've seen, sorry. have you had it authenticated? i'm admittedly not familiar, i just haven't seen a bag with silver HW and a gold zipper track



Yes, it was authenticated May 6th.  Actually, it must just be the lighting because both the hardware and zipper track are silver.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Cass01 I don't know the name of the bag sorry!


cass01 said:


> Or does it even have a name?


----------



## cass01

Mad about Bags said:


> Cass01 I don't know the name of the bag sorry!



That's okay- thanks so much for looking at it though.  Would you have any guess as to how old it might be?


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^ It is an older MJ for sure. I am not very familiar with this line, thithi and junmachina would know for sure. Try sending a visistor message with link to pic of the bag to thithi or jun and see what they say. Good luck!


----------



## cass01

I'll try that...Thank you!


----------



## kateincali

is this a courtney or a sienna? the more i look it up, the more confused i get since it seems like other people also mix them up. dimensions are about 18&#8221;W x 14&#8221;H x 3&#8221;D. thanks!


----------



## greenpixie

faith_ann said:
			
		

> is this a courtney or a sienna? the more i look it up, the more confused i get since it seems like other people also mix them up. dimensions are about 18&rdquo;W x 14&rdquo;H x 3&rdquo;D. thanks!



As far as I know, the larger size of that style was the Courtney, and the smaller 'regular' size one was the Sienna.  From your measurements it sounds like you have a Courtney.  I can measure mine when I get home to compare if you like.


----------



## kateincali

greenpixie said:


> As far as I know, the larger size of that style was the Courtney, and the smaller 'regular' size one was the Sienna.  From your measurements it sounds like you have a Courtney.  I can measure mine when I get home to compare if you like.


that would be great, thank you! i'm pretty sure it's the courtney, too, but it doesn't hurt to confirm


----------



## diva1029

A moment of your time please?  
I'm not sure if this is the best picture but the words Marc Jacobs are embossed all over this leather bag.


----------



## thithi

diva1029 said:


> A moment of your time please?
> I'm not sure if this is the best picture but the words Marc Jacobs are embossed all over this leather bag.
> View attachment 1889025


The color is poppy, and it's a Macro Marc Elettra Hobo:

http://www.shopbop.com/macro-marc-elettra-hobo-by/vp/v=1/845524441856366.htm


----------



## diva1029

thithi said:
			
		

> The color is poppy, and it's a Macro Marc Elettra Hobo:
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/macro-marc-elettra-hobo-by/vp/v=1/845524441856366.htm



Thank you very much for your help thithi!


----------



## Avil

Hi!

I just got a mbmj bag with the style no M3112140 in Espresso. Do you happend to know what the name of that bag it is and what season it belonged to? Thanks!


----------



## thithi

Avil said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got a mbmj bag with the style no M3112140 in Espresso. Do you happend to know what the name of that bag it is and what season it belonged to? Thanks!


I believe this is the turnlock shine shifty satchel.. I believe it was a 2011 spring or summer release.


----------



## greenpixie

Sorry it took me so long - this has been a crazy week!  

My Courtney hobo is approx.  18" x 15" x 3".  The color is a burgundy that I believe was called "raisin".  Hope that helps!



faith_ann said:


> that would be great, thank you! i'm pretty sure it's the courtney, too, but it doesn't hurt to confirm


----------



## kateincali

thank you! 


greenpixie said:


> Sorry it took me so long - this has been a crazy week!
> 
> My Courtney hobo is approx.  18" x 15" x 3".  The color is a burgundy that I believe was called "raisin".  Hope that helps!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hello,

Can someone please help me ID this bag? Purple suede interior so assuming 2004 or 05, but I've never seen this style before.

Thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

I got this refurb bag from Nordstrom Rack. I love the color but I know absolutely nothing about it. Any info about this bag would be great!


----------



## Nikkibaby

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 1895684
> 
> 
> I got this refurb bag from Nordstrom Rack. I love the color but I know absolutely nothing about it. Any info about this bag would be great!


Looks like a Preppy Natasha... perhaps in electric blue?  Congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

Nikkibaby said:


> Looks like a Preppy Natasha... perhaps in electric blue?  Congrats!



Thanks so much! I know know what my bag is called, and the color. Such an awesome name for the color. Thanks again!


----------



## MERDE

Can anyone ID this bag?
I'm desperate!! 







NVM Figured it out!!


----------



## bambijo

Can someone id for me these 3 bags?? I saw them on yoox and they have really a good price. My only fear that they are a little to small for me !!


----------



## bambijo

bambijo said:


> can someone id for me these 3 bags?? I saw them on yoox and they have really a good price. My only fear that they are a little to small for me !!



please someone can help


----------



## kateincali

bambijo said:


> please someone can help


1. Baroque Sullivan in Taupe
2. Madison in Taupe
3. Julie in Black


----------



## bambijo

faith_ann said:


> 1. Baroque Sullivan in Taupe
> 2. Madison in Taupe
> 3. Julie in Black


ohh really thank you dear.


----------



## kateincali

bambijo said:


> ohh really thank you dear.


any time!


----------



## abear1979

I'm new to the forum but its great! I just got this MJ bag (my first!) and they said it's real in the authenticate thread, but would love to know more about it like the name, year, or maybe what retail was? Thanks in advance 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...laXiA9Y6zZA/NQ0Kmmre60E=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## abear1979

abear1979 said:


> I'm new to the forum but its great! I just got this MJ bag (my first!) and they said it's real in the authenticate thread, but would love to know more about it like the name, year, or maybe what retail was? Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...laXiA9Y6zZA/NQ0Kmmre60E=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Does anyone happen to know the name/timeframe as this one as well?  Thanks so much!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120996985779?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## js7.violet

Can anyone ID this - name and season? TIA! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290786095530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## islandereli

Hey ladies - can someone tell me what bag this is? I just bought it off ebay because I thought it was a Francesca bag - but the detachable strap is throwing me off. Instead of it being a thin strap of leather, this bag has a thicker part that sits on the shoulder. Also, it doesn't have the logo lining that I've seen on other Frans. 

Help?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Large-Messenger-Style-Crossbody-Purse-/130789236193?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=43mvaxxMtMocnsDcNX6BHyJMMsc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## angeis2

can someone authenticate this please ? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170929057613?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## Beena_Baby

Hello. Just wondering if anyone can assist me in figuring out the name of this bag I just purchased?? I'm also on the hunt for replacement snaps so she can be repaired


----------



## kateincali

abear1979 said:


> I'm new to the forum but its great! I just got this MJ bag (my first!) and they said it's real in the authenticate thread, but would love to know more about it like the name, year, or maybe what retail was? Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...laXiA9Y6zZA/NQ0Kmmre60E=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


i was waiting to see if anyone else would reply with a better answer than i can give...i believe this is an early version of the totally turnlock bowler satchel. maybe 2003/2004? retail was probably around $500 something. sorry that i can't be more specific, early mbmj isn't really my area of expertise



abear1979 said:


> Does anyone happen to know the name/timeframe as this one as well? Thanks so much!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120996985779?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


i would guess 2001/2002 and that the price point is around the same as the other one. i don't know the name, if it even had one. hopefully someone pops in who knows more about the early bags


----------



## kateincali

js7.violet said:


> Can anyone ID this - name and season? TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290786095530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Light Grey Deborah, Spring 2007


----------



## kateincali

islandereli said:


> Hey ladies - can someone tell me what bag this is? I just bought it off ebay because I thought it was a Francesca bag - but the detachable strap is throwing me off. Instead of it being a thin strap of leather, this bag has a thicker part that sits on the shoulder. Also, it doesn't have the logo lining that I've seen on other Frans.
> 
> Help?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...axxMtMocnsDcNX6BHyJMMsc=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Thanks in advance!!!


those photos are awful but it looks like a Francesca to me. older ones with that lining had the shoulder pad



angeis2 said:


> can someone authenticate this please ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170929057613?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


the authentication thread is here  but it looks fine. 'made in' tag would confirm.



Beena_Baby said:


> Hello. Just wondering if anyone can assist me in figuring out the name of this bag I just purchased?? I'm also on the hunt for replacement snaps so she can be repaired


it's a tassel satchel bag that's missing the tassels and the front marc jacobs button. your best bet to get anything repaired on it is a local shop, MJ repairs doesn't do anything with older styles


----------



## js7.violet

faith_ann said:


> Light Grey Deborah, Spring 2007



YEAH! Thank you!


----------



## twboi

Please help me identity this bag. Thank You!


----------



## Nikkibaby

twboi said:


> Please help me identity this bag. Thank You!
> 
> View attachment 1943739
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943740
> 
> 
> View attachment 1943741



That's the Kristina.  Not sure about the color name.


----------



## kristin.xo

^ It's just called Blue.


----------



## kateincali

anyone remember what this is called, or at least the season? thanks!


----------



## edgystyle27

BriiLicieux said:


> Hi. I got this MJ last year just before X'mas, when Holt Renfrew on Bloor St. was having a sale. I originally bought a fully beaded indigo Fendi baguette -- I think the price was slashed down to 1600 CDN at the time. So after realizing how miniscule that bag was, I went back and exchanged it for two bags, this MJ and a raspberry-coloured Chloé (which also I don't know the name of) were also both on sale. This bag has a front flap with magnetic closure, and the zipper pulls inside and out are in the form of cylindrical locks. Does any experts in here know the name of this MJ? Thanks.


Oh my gosh, Love your bag! Haven't seen this one before! To Die 4


----------



## edgystyle27

HEY Ladies,
I am about to make my first MBMJ purchase and I have narrowed it down to the GROOVEE in black with gold H.W. Now my only question and debate is the size? Should I go for the Groovee original bigger bag or the Groovee Baby? I usually get all different size bags, I typically don't store a lot so both will suffice. The real question is, which one looks better on ?


----------



## minababe

please help me on this one!


----------



## katyrose098

I bought it off eBay during the summer, I'm not entirely sure if it's genuine but I don't want a verification or anything, just interested to know if it's a genuine Marc Jacobs style! Very similar to the Blake except zips and front pockets a bit different. Any info would be greatly appreciated  (it looks black in the photo but it's actually navy)


----------



## kmroboto

katyrose098 said:
			
		

> I bought it off eBay during the summer, I'm not entirely sure if it's genuine but I don't want a verification or anything, just interested to know if it's a genuine Marc Jacobs style! Very similar to the Blake except zips and front pockets a bit different. Any info would be greatly appreciated  (it looks black in the photo but it's actually navy)



Katy, that's the Zoe.  It's the bag that Scarlett johansson wears in "lost in translation" except hers is red.  I'm pretty sure yours is real as I don't think they faked that style.


----------



## katyrose098

kmroboto said:


> Katy, that's the Zoe.  It's the bag that Scarlett johansson wears in "lost in translation" except hers is red.  I'm pretty sure yours is real as I don't think they faked that style.


Thank you so much!! I've been trying to find this out for ages with no luck, so I really appreciate it


----------



## Leatherforever

Hi all, can anyone identify the name and season of this Marc Jacobs bag? Thank you!


----------



## somalicats

Hi everyone, can someone please identify this Marc Jacobs bag? I purchased it many years ago at Neiman Marcus but I don't remember the name of the bag or the year I purchased it. 

As you can see from the photos my mom's dog chewed and destroyed one of the handles. I've been quoted $200 to replace both handles (the bag is otherwise in great condition). Does it make financial sense to repair the bag to sell it? Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## kateincali

Leatherforever said:


> Hi all, can anyone identify the name and season of this Marc Jacobs bag? Thank you!


i don't believe this is authentic. if it is it's a jacobs by marc jacobs for marc jacobs bag, which are typically just called 'pvc tote' or whatnot. i've never seen that particular zipper, though, but i'm admittedly not super familiar with that line


----------



## Leatherforever

faith_ann said:
			
		

> i don't believe this is authentic. if it is it's a jacobs by marc jacobs for marc jacobs bag, which are typically just called 'pvc tote' or whatnot. i've never seen that particular zipper, though, but i'm admittedly not super familiar with that line



Thanks for your reply, I'm gutted! I bought it from TKMaxx and it was listed as "leather", it hasn't arrived yet, I'm curious to see if it really is PVC or leather, and what the inside looks like.

I've posted this also on the Authenticate thread, I think I'll also post photos of the inside of the bag as soon as it arrives to help authenticate.

How can TKMaxx sell fake bags?!


----------



## MissyAmerica

Hi guys thanks so much for all your help. I really love this site!

I have another bag I need help with, I can't find this style anywhere.
If anyone can give me info, year, style, name, original price range, estimated value now,  that would be awesome!
Thanks again!


----------



## charleston-mom

Honestly - that one doesn't look authentic to me, but I'm not an expert in Marc Jacobs.  Maybe post it in the authenticate this thread?


----------



## MissyAmerica

Thanks so much for your help, the bag is authentic it is just old. 
I will have to keep searching I guess.


----------



## kateincali

somalicats said:


> Hi everyone, can someone please identify this Marc Jacobs bag? I purchased it many years ago at Neiman Marcus but I don't remember the name of the bag or the year I purchased it.
> 
> As you can see from the photos my mom's dog chewed and destroyed one of the handles. I've been quoted $200 to replace both handles (the bag is otherwise in great condition). Does it make financial sense to repair the bag to sell it? Please advise. Thank you!



this is the Elleen from FW 2002, I believe it was

they don't go for much at all so it wouldn't make sense to repair it, unless you like the bag yourself and don't want to wait for another one to pop up


----------



## MissyAmerica

I have taken better pics. Maybe that will help


----------



## kateincali

MissyAmerica said:


> Hi guys thanks so much for all your help. I really love this site!
> 
> I have another bag I need help with, I can't find this style anywhere.
> If anyone can give me info, year, style, name, original price range, estimated value now,  that would be awesome!
> Thanks again!



looks like an early version of the sporty zippered tote from around 2002/2003. no clue about original retail but i would guess $400-$500. as far as current value, well sadly you're lucky if a vintage bag goes for anywhere near $100 on ebay these days


----------



## MissyAmerica

Awesome thank you!
I was thinking I could only pull in about $100.  If I could get 400 I would just die of happiness!
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MissyAmerica

Oh, I just reread what you said... Bummer, I could have used $400


----------



## twboi

Nikkibaby said:


> That's the Kristina.  Not sure about the color name.



Thank you so much for helping me naming the bag. Your a lifesaver!


----------



## Beena_Baby

faith_ann said:


> those photos are awful but it looks like a Francesca to me. older ones with that lining had the shoulder pad
> 
> 
> the authentication thread is here  but it looks fine. 'made in' tag would confirm.
> 
> 
> it's a tassel satchel bag that's missing the tassels and the front marc jacobs button. your best bet to get anything repaired on it is a local shop, MJ repairs doesn't do anything with older styles



Re: the tassel satchel bag, can you provide me with the year/season and original price point? Trying to find other ones like it is impossible. There's no interior tag so that makes me guess early 2000s but I could be wrong. Thanks!


----------



## deboop

Hi lovely MJ fans! Would anyone be able to help me identify the following bag? 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18103696...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_536wt_1230

Thank you in advance


----------



## kateincali

Beena_Baby said:


> Re: the tassel satchel bag, can you provide me with the year/season and original price point? Trying to find other ones like it is impossible. There's no interior tag so that makes me guess early 2000s but I could be wrong. Thanks!



i think 2003? pretty sure it's part of the pom pom line and that the colour is sunset pink. as far as retail, the isabelli is similar and that link says $998, although that seems high to me for an early bag so it might be an error.

sorry that i couldn't find any exact info! maybe someone else could chime in who was into MJ back then


----------



## kateincali

deboop said:


> Hi lovely MJ fans! Would anyone be able to help me identify the following bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18103696...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_536wt_1230
> 
> Thank you in advance



i think this was just called the Crochet Shoulder Bag in magenta


----------



## designerdiva87

Saw this on the Bay....never seen this style.

Any tPF'ers know what this one is called?

TIA!


----------



## deboop

faith_ann said:


> i think this was just called the Crochet Shoulder Bag in magenta



Thanks for replying  Would you also happen to know the year/season that this was released? And also, approximately how much the bag was sold for? Thank you


----------



## kateincali

Beena_Baby said:


> Hello. Just wondering if anyone can assist me in figuring out the name of this bag I just purchased?? I'm also on the hunt for replacement snaps so she can be repaired





faith_ann said:


> i think 2003? pretty sure it's part of the pom pom line and that the colour is sunset pink. as far as retail, the isabelli is similar and that link says $998, although that seems high to me for an early bag so it might be an error.
> 
> sorry that i couldn't find any exact info! maybe someone else could chime in who was into MJ back then


i thought i would correct myself since i found one on ebay last night. i said the tassel was missing on yours but maybe there were two versions, because this blue one doesn't have a tassel either (unless it's also missing it) but it's called the s.shoulder and retail was $995


----------



## Beena_Baby

faith_ann said:


> i think 2003? pretty sure it's part of the pom pom line and that the colour is sunset pink. as far as retail, the isabelli is similar and that link says $998, although that seems high to me for an early bag so it might be an error.
> 
> sorry that i couldn't find any exact info! maybe someone else could chime in who was into MJ back then



Thank you very much! I thought it was from the early 2000s


----------



## Beena_Baby

faith_ann said:


> i thought i would correct myself since i found one on ebay last night. i said the tassel was missing on yours but maybe there were two versions, because this blue one doesn't have a tassel either (unless it's also missing it) but it's called the s.shoulder and retail was $995



You are AMAZING!!!! Having something to compare her to is perfect. Thank you again faith_ann!!!


----------



## Beena_Baby

Hello wonderful folks. I had this adorable little black leather shoulder bag authenticated and I was hoping that someone could help me identify it and provide it's MSRP? TIA. I'm a sucker for knowing everything there it to know about my handbags


----------



## LSBAGS8

I wasn't sure where to post this.. I absolutely love the MBMJ baby Aidan and have recently seen posts for a mini Aidan bag..I am just confused if there are 3 different sizes of Aidans (large, baby, and mini) or is the mini the same as the baby? if they are different does anyone know the difference in measurements?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## coulhou89

http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-storm-grey-leather-Jen-bag/p/321459702/detail.fly 

 I am looking to purchase this bag. Can anyone tell me what season it is from? I can't find out much about this color. Is this a good deal on this bag? Thank you


----------



## WenD08

coulhou89 said:


> http://www.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-storm-grey-leather-Jen-bag/p/321459702/detail.fly
> 
> I am looking to purchase this bag. Can anyone tell me what season it is from? I can't find out much about this color. Is this a good deal on this bag? Thank you



I believe the bag came out in spring 2012.  It is a good price as it is almost $300 off.  Plus, it's a good-sized bag that will hold a bunch.


----------



## kateincali

LSBAGS8 said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this.. I absolutely love the MBMJ baby Aidan and have recently seen posts for a mini Aidan bag..I am just confused if there are 3 different sizes of Aidans (large, baby, and mini) or is the mini the same as the baby? if they are different does anyone know the difference in measurements?? Thanks in advance!



There are three sizes. Measurements are approximate:

Mini: 10 1/2"W x 7 3/4"H x 4 3/4"D
Baby: 14&rdquo;W x 10 3/4"H x 5 1/4"D
Aidan: 17"W x 14"H x 8"D


----------



## coulhou89

Thank you. I am new to this blog and still trying to figure things out. I love it so far. Everyone seems to know so much about MJ :worthy: I am looking to purchase my first MJ soon!


----------



## LSBAGS8

Thanks Faith!!! I haven't been able to find anyone modeling the mini size bag. Do you think it is comfortable to carry on the arm or are the handles to small?


----------



## cjing

Is that an MJ on the far left? Having trouble ID'ing this bag. Thanks! Http://www.beso.com/sweepstakes/tradesy-sweepstakes.


----------



## WenD08

coulhou89 said:


> Thank you. I am new to this blog and still trying to figure things out. I love it so far. Everyone seems to know so much about MJ :worthy: I am looking to purchase my first MJ soon!



Don't forget to show it off right here


----------



## LoLaChoo

Hi all! I'm hoping someone could help me name this bag. I haven't paid much attention to the names of my bags but was recently asked while I was wearing it out, and had no clue! Sparked my curiosity--thanks a bunch! 

It's the one in the 3rd column from the left, second one down (purple quilted with gold hardware). Can't take a picture of my own right now as it is in the room where my LOs are sleeping! https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...WcHEApgP0A#p=1


----------



## kateincali

cjing said:


> Is that an MJ on the far left? Having trouble ID'ing this bag. Thanks! Http://www.beso.com/sweepstakes/tradesy-sweepstakes.



the only bags i see are these and none of them are MJ (L to R it's the Reed Krakoff Boxer Tote, no idea what style the Coach is, and then a Mulberry Small Bayswater)


----------



## kateincali

LoLaChoo said:


> Hi all! I'm hoping someone could help me name this bag. I haven't paid much attention to the names of my bags but was recently asked while I was wearing it out, and had no clue! Sparked my curiosity--thanks a bunch!
> 
> It's the one in the 3rd column from the left, second one down (purple quilted with gold hardware). Can't take a picture of my own right now as it is in the room where my LOs are sleeping! https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...WcHEApgP0A#p=1



your link isn't working for me in this post or in the thread you created  can you link to it directly? not everyone will see them in the same order as you do in a google image search


----------



## coulhou89

Can someone please tell me what season this bag is from? I can not find anything about an Angie being in a green color.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140906356773?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## beebeebee

Anyone know what this style is called? It's MBMJ:


----------



## Nikkibaby

coulhou89 said:


> Can someone please tell me what season this bag is from? I can not find anything about an Angie being in a green color.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140906356773?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


I *believe* its from R09 per this Paradise thread.  I know the angie isn't referenced, but the green Kate is.


----------



## Hanae

Anyone know this bag??
Thanks


----------



## kateincali

beebeebee said:


> Anyone know what this style is called? It's MBMJ:



This is the Viva la Val


----------



## kateincali

Hanae said:


> Anyone know this bag??
> Thanks



this isn't MJ, it's the F21 studded crossbody


----------



## Hanae

faith_ann said:


> this isn't MJ, it's the F21 studded crossbody



Hi faith 
Indeed , I found it on the web.
Story short I follow a blog of some Britain based girl called dreamingofchanel.com she started following me on Instagram I guess mostly since I own chanel bags. I saw her bag and was intrigued.
I asked her what bag that was she said it was a marc jacobs... 
I sought the web and did not find any info.
Today I asked her again the code she did she did not know as her "hubby" had offered it to her.
I visited her blog and she carries fake chanel bags.
Result yes it is indeed a f21 bag.
She just pretends to carry designer when it's not fake she makes stories up.
Marc jacobs would never have released this I guess.
Anyway to avoid simply!
Her blog is dreamingofchanel.com
She's not married
She does not shop at either chanel or marc jacobs
She is a liar.
Thanks a buncho!


----------



## beebeebee

faith_ann said:


> This is the Viva la Val



Thanks!


----------



## Rklc12

Hi . Newbie to the forums. I was wondering if u can identify 2 bags for me. The black one is a mj & the pinkish nude one is a mbmj. Thank you so much!


----------



## veneti

could somebody please give me some information about this wallet?  thank you so much!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Hey gals! I was just wondering what the name of his bag is? It's Marc Jacobs not MBMJ and I have searched high and low to find out the name and year of production of this bag...maybe someone here knows...


----------



## kateincali

Rklc12 said:


> Hi . Newbie to the forums. I was wondering if u can identify 2 bags for me. The black one is a mj & the pinkish nude one is a mbmj. Thank you so much!



The MJ is the Quilted Carmine Satchel and the MBMJ is the House of Marc Snappy Satchel


----------



## kateincali

veneti said:


> could somebody please give me some information about this wallet?  thank you so much!!



This is fake


----------



## kateincali

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Hey gals! I was just wondering what the name of his bag is? It's Marc Jacobs not MBMJ and I have searched high and low to find out the name and year of production of this bag...maybe someone here knows...



Sethi Stripes Suvi in Cola from Fall 2008


----------



## KrissieNO.5

faith_ann said:


> Sethi Stripes Suvi in Cola from Fall 2008



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Rklc12

faith_ann said:


> The MJ is the Quilted Carmine Satchel and the MBMJ is the House of Marc Snappy Satchel



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lance C

Just bought this little guy.  Have no idea what the style/name of it is.  Any information on it would be greatly appreciated

It's a Marc Jacobs

static.becomegorgeous.com/img/arts/2011/Oct/25/5757/marc_jacobs_bag_set8_thumb.jpg

Alright, I have no idea how to post pictures.  If you copy and paste the line above, it will take you to a picture of 2 purses.  I bought the one on the right. The pink one with the black ball....


----------



## kateincali

Lance C said:


> Just bought this little guy.  Have no idea what the style/name of it is.  Any information on it would be greatly appreciated
> 
> It's a Marc Jacobs
> 
> static.becomegorgeous.com/img/arts/2011/Oct/25/5757/marc_jacobs_bag_set8_thumb.jpg
> 
> Alright, I have no idea how to post pictures.  If you copy and paste the line above, it will take you to a picture of 2 purses.  I bought the one on the right. The pink one with the black ball....



it's the pink Daphne from "the Grey" line, Fall 2011


----------



## Meaghanb123

Help please in naming this! I think it was from 2004/05 ? Anyone know the name of the style or color?


----------



## thithi

Meaghanb123 said:


> Help please in naming this! I think it was from 2004/05 ? Anyone know the name of the style or color?



not sure of the actual color name, but it's related to the Angie bag and the official name is called "Big Tote."


----------



## dmh

Please help with identifying this Marc Jacobs style. I bought it & excited about my first Marc Jacobs bag! The seller is VERY reputable. Please help!
Thank you VERY much!
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...gX%2FlUahxfsFrW4w41%2F4dO29o%3D&orig_cvip=tru

P.S. Do Marc Jacobs bags have codes, like Vuitton bags?


----------



## tolnedra

http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=39556033

I really can't find out which bag this is. Is it an old one? I love the chocolate brown, and it's difficult to find nice bags in this color. Will be very happy for your help!


----------



## sssealion

anyone know the name of this Marc By Marc Jacobs bag? I saw a woman carrying this bag in San Francisco and found the photo on pintrest minus a name.


----------



## kateincali

dmh said:


> Please help with identifying this Marc Jacobs style. I bought it & excited about my first Marc Jacobs bag! The seller is VERY reputable. Please help!
> Thank you VERY much!
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...gX%2FlUahxfsFrW4w41%2F4dO29o%3D&orig_cvip=tru
> 
> P.S. Do Marc Jacobs bags have codes, like Vuitton bags?



This is the Pom Pom Flap Hobo. 

They don't have codes exactly like LV's, but most bags do have season tags, depending on the year and sometimes the style.


----------



## kateincali

tolnedra said:


> http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=39556033
> 
> I really can't find out which bag this is. Is it an old one? I love the chocolate brown, and it's difficult to find nice bags in this color. Will be very happy for your help!



Mia Polina from Spring 2007


----------



## dmh

faith_ann said:


> This is the Pom Pom Flap Hobo.
> 
> They don't have codes exactly like LV's, but most bags do have season tags, depending on the year and sometimes the style.


Thank you VERY much! Your time is appreciated! I looked & looked & could not find another style like it. Where did you find the style?  DMH


----------



## kateincali

sssealion said:


> anyone know the name of this Marc By Marc Jacobs bag? I saw a woman carrying this bag in San Francisco and found the photo on pintrest minus a name.



this is fake



dmh said:


> Thank you VERY much! Your time is appreciated! I looked & looked & could not find another style like it. Where did you find the style?  DMH



no problem! i'm just familiar with that line


----------



## dmh

faith_ann said:


> this is fake
> 
> 
> 
> no problem! i'm just familiar with that line


Thank you again! Have a beautiful day! DMH


----------



## tolnedra

faith_ann said:


> Mia Polina from Spring 2007


Thank you so much!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## dmh

faith_ann said:


> this is fake
> 
> 
> 
> no problem! i'm just familiar with that line


I ended up paying $300.00 for the Marc Jacobs Pom Pom Flap, & is that a good price? Do you know about what they retailed for when that line first came out? I just love info on my bags (my first Marc Jacobs!) & I can not seem to find any info on Pom Pom flaps. THANK YOU AGAIN!!!!  DMH


----------



## dmh

faith_ann said:


> This is the Pom Pom Flap Hobo.
> 
> They don't have codes exactly like LV's, but most bags do have season tags, depending on the year and sometimes the style.


I ended up paying $300.00 for the Marc Jacobs Pom Pom Flap, & is that a good price? Do you know about what they retailed for when that line first came out? I just love info on my bags (my first Marc Jacobs!) & I can not seem to find any info on Pom Pom flaps. THANK YOU AGAIN!!!! DMH


----------



## tolnedra

And another one:

http://s1246.beta.photobucket.com/user/tolnedras/library/


Thanks! 

Found it! Classic Q Groovee


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear ladies,

Please help ID the colour of this Blake. It doesn't have the season tag, so it is pre 2005.
Thank you in advance xo


----------



## intrigue

Hi there! I am searching for this tote but have no idea the name or season it's from. Can anybody help? TIA!


----------



## kateincali

dmh said:


> I ended up paying $300.00 for the Marc Jacobs Pom Pom Flap, & is that a good price? Do you know about what they retailed for when that line first came out? I just love info on my bags (my first Marc Jacobs!) & I can not seem to find any info on Pom Pom flaps. THANK YOU AGAIN!!!! DMH


i want to say retail was around $995 and it's either 2004 or 2005. $300 is fair if it's in good shape and you love it. they aren't listed often.


----------



## kateincali

intrigue said:


> Hi there! I am searching for this tote but have no idea the name or season it's from. Can anybody help? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2078073


This is the Reena from Fall 2008


----------



## kateincali

Mad about Bags said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Please help ID the colour of this Blake. It doesn't have the season tag, so it is pre 2005.
> Thank you in advance xo


Ivory? Looks like the same shade used for Fall 2005


----------



## sunnyagea

I want to find stock photos of this bag being sold on eBay but the person only knows that it came from Saks and they think from the fall/winter 2010 collection. I always like to do some digging before bidding but I can't find this anywhere. Only 2 days left until the auction ends, please help!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-by-MAR...042?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0996da62


----------



## intrigue

faith_ann said:


> This is the Reena from Fall 2008



Thanks!


----------



## Mad about Bags

faith_ann said:


> Ivory? Looks like the same shade used for Fall 2005



Thank you faith. The bag is a pale green, I think the flash actually washes out the colour. I just remember that we have the thread documenting MJ leather type in the Reference Library. I will go and look now.


----------



## kateincali

sunnyagea said:


> I want to find stock photos of this bag being sold on eBay but the person only knows that it came from Saks and they think from the fall/winter 2010 collection. I always like to do some digging before bidding but I can't find this anywhere. Only 2 days left until the auction ends, please help!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-by-MARC-JACOBS-Handbag-Black-Leather-gold-fittings-/330873363042?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0996da62



I would get photos of the interior mbmj label and the 'made in' tag, then post in the authentication thread. It looks off to me and I've never seen that style


----------



## kateincali

Mad about Bags said:


> Thank you faith. The bag is a pale green, I think the flash actually washes out the colour. I just remember that we have the thread documenting MJ leather type in the Reference Library. I will go and look now.



Shot in the dark, but if it's this the tag just reads "green" AFAIK.


----------



## thithi

Mad about Bags said:


> Thank you faith. The bag is a pale green, I think the flash actually washes out the colour. I just remember that we have the thread documenting MJ leather type in the Reference Library. I will go and look now.



I think it might be Thistle from Fall 04


----------



## sunnyagea

Mad about Bags said:


> Thank you faith. The bag is a pale green, I think the flash actually washes out the colour. I just remember that we have the thread documenting MJ leather type in the Reference Library. I will go and look now.


Thanks faith!


----------



## dmh

faith_ann said:


> i want to say retail was around $995 and it's either 2004 or 2005. $300 is fair if it's in good shape and you love it. they aren't listed often.



Great info to know.  Thank you again!!!


----------



## Mad about Bags

thithi said:


> I think it might be Thistle from Fall 04



 Thank you thithi


----------



## Mad about Bags

faith_ann said:


> Shot in the dark, but if it's this the tag just reads "green" AFAIK.
> 
> View attachment 2078922



Thanks faith. What is AFAIK?


----------



## kateincali

Mad about Bags said:


> Thanks faith. What is AFAIK?



As far as I know


----------



## MizzEve

Hi - Does anyone know the name of this bag?  It's on the small side, 8"L x 5"D x 9"H, clasp closure and attached coin purse.


----------



## intrigue

Does anybody know the name of this clutch and what season it's from? Did it come in a burgundy or just the dark brown? Thanks!


----------



## thithi

intrigue said:


> Does anybody know the name of this clutch and what season it's from? Did it come in a burgundy or just the dark brown? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2082690



i believe that's the flat quilted case from resort 2007, it was probably available in all the quilted colors that was available that season, check the reference forum.


----------



## demure_

MizzEve said:


> Hi - Does anyone know the name of this bag?  It's on the small side, 8"L x 5"D x 9"H, clasp closure and attached coin purse.


Does it has a date code to trace it back from a season?


----------



## MizzEve

demure_ said:


> Does it has a date code to trace it back from a season?


There is no date code.


----------



## somalicats

faith_ann said:


> this is the Elleen from FW 2002, I believe it was
> 
> they don't go for much at all so it wouldn't make sense to repair it, unless you like the bag yourself and don't want to wait for another one to pop up



VERY late, but thank you!!


----------



## beesaunt

Hi, Can anyone ID this bag? I guess it doesn't really matter since I already pulled the trigger lol. But I'd still like to look for other pics of it online. Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

somalicats said:


> VERY late, but thank you!!


no problem 



beesaunt said:


> Hi, Can anyone ID this bag? I guess it doesn't really matter since I already pulled the trigger lol. But I'd still like to look for other pics of it online. Thanks!


this is the Kirsten


----------



## beesaunt

faith_ann said:


> no problem
> 
> 
> this is the Kirsten


Thank you! Just Googled it and didn't find anything except a black bowler. Was it a rare style? I hadn't seen it before, but I'm not familiar with the full MJ line.


----------



## lilcaligrl56

I just picked this bag up can anyone let me know the style please?? looked and looked everywhere and cannot find it! Thank you!


----------



## kateincali

beesaunt said:


> Thank you! Just Googled it and didn't find anything except a black bowler. Was it a rare style? I hadn't seen it before, but I'm not familiar with the full MJ line.



It's from the 2004 season, which might be why you don't see many  There are a few photos in the reference library here.


----------



## kateincali

lilcaligrl56 said:


> I just picked this bag up can anyone let me know the style please?? looked and looked everywhere and cannot find it! Thank you!



Sorry, i think this is fake


----------



## lilcaligrl56

faith_ann said:


> Sorry, i think this is fake


This one is actually Marc by Marc Jacobs. Definitely real. This TPFer also has the same one in this forum.

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-by-...-your-marc-marc-jacobs-bags-here-52768-6.html

April 2007 collection and says it was $525. Just dont know the name =/


----------



## thithi

lilcaligrl56 said:


> I just picked this bag up can anyone let me know the style please?? looked and looked everywhere and cannot find it! Thank you!



http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/marc-marc-jacobs-galya-luxy-tote-meringue-anyone-192745.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/one-do-you-prefer-mbmj-galya-bag-washed-232961.html

from the luxy line, about 2007-2008 ish


----------



## BunnyRoca

Please name this


----------



## kateincali

lilcaligrl56 said:


> This one is actually Marc by Marc Jacobs. Definitely real. This TPFer also has the same one in this forum.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-by-...-your-marc-marc-jacobs-bags-here-52768-6.html
> 
> April 2007 collection and says it was $525. Just dont know the name =/



my bad, sorry!


----------



## satelliteoflove

Hi, can anyone tell me the name of this MBMJ bag? It looks, to me, to be from the Dr Q line, but I can't find it anywhere...


----------



## BunnyRoca

can anyone help me with the above?


----------



## kateincali

BunnyRoca said:


> Please name this
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087708





BunnyRoca said:


> can anyone help me with the above?



did you win it? i can't remember off the top of my head but we do have a reference library, and if you know what the season tag reads, that would narrow the search down


----------



## BunnyRoca

faith_ann said:


> did you win it? i can't remember off the top of my head but we do have a reference library, and if you know what the season tag reads, that would narrow the search down



Sorry, haven't checked the forum in a few days. Yes, I bought it. It's Fall 2008. Still having a hard time finding it in the reference forum


----------



## satelliteoflove

Sorry to be a pest, but can anyone help me with this one?


----------



## thithi

satelliteoflove said:


> Sorry to be a pest, but can anyone help me with this one?


my guess is the dr q baby boxy


----------



## satelliteoflove

Hey, thanks!


----------



## MJnewbie

Mad about Bags said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Please help ID the colour of this Blake. It doesn't have the season tag, so it is pre 2005.
> Thank you in advance xo


Oatmeal?


----------



## kateincali

does anyone happen to remember the name, season (2004?) or retail of this? thanks!


----------



## merraine

Hi Ladies,
Just looking for the offical color name of my very first zip clutch. The exterior is a navy blue, gold hardware and grey suede interior. 

Thanks!


----------



## geekysophie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380597192220?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

Anyone knows what bag this is?


----------



## kateincali

merraine said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just looking for the offical color name of my very first zip clutch. The exterior is a navy blue, gold hardware and grey suede interior.
> 
> Thanks!


there are a lot of zip clutches, if you have a photo that would be great


----------



## kateincali

geekysophie said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380597192220?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> Anyone knows what bag this is?


this is the "wonder" bag, i think from resort 2004


----------



## merraine

faith_ann said:


> there are a lot of zip clutches, if you have a photo that would be great




Sorry about that, don't know what I was thinking, ha!

Navy blue exterior with gold hardware.  I cant get a pic of the inside to upload, grrrrr. The inside is grey suede. 

Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

merraine said:


> Sorry about that, don't know what I was thinking, ha!
> 
> Navy blue exterior with gold hardware.  I cant get a pic of the inside to upload, grrrrr. The inside is grey suede.
> 
> Thanks!


looks like navy to me. does the season tag say SS08?


----------



## merraine

faith_ann said:


> looks like navy to me. does the season tag say SS08?



You know I just assumed this was an older style and didnt bother to look for a tag. I did find it though, says "SS07."  Sorry to be such a pain!


----------



## geekysophie

faith_ann said:


> this is the "wonder" bag, i think from resort 2004


Thanks! You rock!


----------



## kateincali

merraine said:


> You know I just assumed this was an older style and didnt bother to look for a tag. I did find it though, says "SS07."  Sorry to be such a pain!


navy would be the official colour for SS07, too


----------



## merraine

faith_ann said:


> navy would be the official colour for SS07, too



Thank you!!


----------



## jenn805

looking for the name of this wallet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/380598728470?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## kateincali

jenn805 said:


> looking for the name of this wallet
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380598728470?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


quilted marky from s/s 2010


----------



## jenn805

faith_ann said:


> quilted marky from s/s 2010


 
thank you


----------



## merraine

I'm curious what the name of this bag is. There are a handful on ebay and I've never seen it before. I don't even know if it is authentic, sorry if it's not. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30079877086...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=300798770860&_rdc=1


----------



## kateincali

merraine said:


> I'm curious what the name of this bag is. There are a handful on ebay and I've never seen it before. I don't even know if it is authentic, sorry if it's not.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30079877086...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=300798770860&_rdc=1


that's the Blake


----------



## mayette

I found this bag at a consignment shop this weekend and I can't for the life of me find it online! Anyone know what style it is?


----------



## notyou

*I'm having trouble finding out what bag this is.  I know its a MBMJ Hillier, I just don't know if it is a Dr. Q or Classic Q.  This floral interior seems very rare on any of the Hillier bags.  Also what color is it?  I can't tell if its mink, hazelnut, mouse grey, portobello grey, faded aluminum ... haha there are too many and they are all so similar.  To me it looks like a grey-ish purple lavender.  Please help.  Thanks!*


----------



## kateincali

mayette said:


> I found this bag at a consignment shop this weekend and I can't for the life of me find it online! Anyone know what style it is?


does this happen to have a tag in it that says sample? i saw one before that did, i'm not sure if it was produced


----------



## kateincali

notyou said:


> *I'm having trouble finding out what bag this is.  I know its a MBMJ Hillier, I just don't know if it is a Dr. Q or Classic Q.  This floral interior seems very rare on any of the Hillier bags.  Also what color is it?  I can't tell if its mink, hazelnut, mouse grey, portobello grey, faded aluminum ... haha there are too many and they are all so similar.  To me it looks like a grey-ish purple lavender.  Please help.  Thanks!*


classic q. is it gray? looks similar to this photo but with different lighting to me


----------



## mayette

mayette said:


> I found this bag at a consignment shop this weekend and I can't for the life of me find it online! Anyone know what style it is?





faith_ann said:


> does this happen to have a tag in it that says sample? i saw one before that did, i'm not sure if it was produced



It does not. :\ The only tag I can find is the "Made in Indonesia/100% Sheep Leather" tag.

If it's a sample, what does that mean exactly?


----------



## kateincali

mayette said:


> It does not. :\ The only tag I can find is the "Made in Indonesia/100% Sheep Leather" tag.
> 
> If it's a sample, what does that mean exactly?


it just means the bag didn't go into production. they're usually sold off at MJ employee sales. 

but the sample i saw must have been slightly different. i found yours, it's just called the 'leather messenger bag'


----------



## notyou

So then what are the differences between a classic Q hillier and a doctor Q hillier?


----------



## mayette

faith_ann said:


> it just means the bag didn't go into production. they're usually sold off at MJ employee sales.
> 
> but the sample i saw must have been slightly different. i found yours, it's just called the 'leather messenger bag'



Thank you thank you so so much!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## kateincali

notyou said:


> So then what are the differences between a classic Q hillier and a doctor Q hillier?


for some reason i misread your question, i'm sorry. i thought you were asking if it was a classic q hillier or a q49 hillier. the dr. q and classic q are the same bag



mayette said:


> Thank you thank you so so much!! I really appreciate it!


no problem


----------



## calraigh

Hi folks,

I'm a brand newbie- this place is amazing!

I'm trying to find out more about this wallet because I can't find anything online, no pictures, nothing. I've never seen it in a bricks and mortar shop and I have no idea how old it is, name, anything. Any seasoned Jacobsian have a clue for me? It's a hard to capture colour, it's kind of bluey-greeny-tealy though it photographs more blue.


----------



## intrigue

Hi There!
Would love to know what bag this is and if possible, what season.
Thank you!


----------



## mpbaby

can anyone please help me identify this marc jacobs bag? it's lined with beige suede. and has a hidden magnetic snap close compartment on the other side. I bought it from nordstrom in 2003. what is the name of the bag? thanks!


----------



## Sssy

Hi, maybe someone can tell me anything about this bag? I only know it was purchased 8 years ago. It was authenticated here. But I would like to know name of this beauty. 
Thank you

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marc-by-M...n28oLHIOjqoSMpCX%2FBA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## itssofluffee

Hi sorry to trouble you guys, but I recently got this wallet at Winners (or for you American folks, a store similar to Marshalls, Ross, etc), and I was wondering what season did this come out in? If it helps, I'm pretty sure this is called the Paradise Lex wallet. Thanks!


----------



## trystero

I was wondering if you could help me identify this bag(no pics!)--I was dropping off my girls at school and saw a mom walking with a slouchy kind of hobo bag. I recognized the gold plate that looked like MBMJ but it was at/near the bottom of the bag.  It also had a horizontal zipper that was near the top--kind of similar to the Marc Jacobs TT Faridah I think.  It was really cute but I dont think I've ever seen it. TIA!


----------



## intrigue

Hi. Does anyone know what the name of this bag is. Thanks.


----------



## whtcldjd

intrigue said:


> Hi. Does anyone know what the name of this bag is. Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138587



that's the carla.  i have it in black and absolutely love it.


----------



## intrigue

whtcldjd said:


> that's the carla.  i have it in black and absolutely love it.



Thank you!!


----------



## Sssy

Sssy said:


> Hi, maybe someone can tell me anything about this bag? I only know it was purchased 8 years ago. It was authenticated here. But I would like to know name of this beauty.
> Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marc-by-M...n28oLHIOjqoSMpCX%2FBA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I think it's "Softy" Carryall. It was bugging me so I had to find name of this beauty


----------



## Meaghanb123

thithi said:


> not sure of the actual color name, but it's related to the Angie bag and the official name is called "Big Tote."



Thank you!


----------



## kateincali

calraigh said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm a brand newbie- this place is amazing!
> 
> I'm trying to find out more about this wallet because I can't find anything online, no pictures, nothing. I've never seen it in a bricks and mortar shop and I have no idea how old it is, name, anything. Any seasoned Jacobsian have a clue for me? It's a hard to capture colour, it's kind of bluey-greeny-tealy though it photographs more blue.


i'm not sure of the exact name, if it had one, but i believe it's an early version of the turnlock flap wallet. the colour looks like "ocean" to me



intrigue said:


> Hi There!
> Would love to know what bag this is and if possible, what season.
> Thank you!


fall 2006 Soft Calfskin Bleecker


----------



## kateincali

mpbaby said:


> can anyone please help me identify this marc jacobs bag? it's lined with beige suede. and has a hidden magnetic snap close compartment on the other side. I bought it from nordstrom in 2003. what is the name of the bag? thanks!


i want to say it was the pushlock hobo?



itssofluffee said:


> Hi sorry to trouble you guys, but I  recently got this wallet at Winners (or for you American folks, a store  similar to Marshalls, Ross, etc), and I was wondering what season did  this come out in? If it helps, I'm pretty sure this is called the  Paradise Lex wallet. Thanks!


i can't recall the season but it will say so on the season tag that's inside the wallet


----------



## kateincali

trystero said:


> I was wondering if you could help me identify this bag(no pics!)--I was dropping off my girls at school and saw a mom walking with a slouchy kind of hobo bag. I recognized the gold plate that looked like MBMJ but it was at/near the bottom of the bag.  It also had a horizontal zipper that was near the top--kind of similar to the Marc Jacobs TT Faridah I think.  It was really cute but I dont think I've ever seen it. TIA!


this isn't tinging a bell for me, but bumping in case it does for someone else. good luck!


----------



## JVL

Style name and number please:


----------



## veneti

does anyone know which mj bag this one is? and maybe also the color? 
thanks so much!!  

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-o0aWJ6YVC...-Look+Lederhose+korallfarbene+Accessoires.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ouMrbLSpK...red+pink+maxi+skirt+forever+21+panda+ring.jpg


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> does anyone know which mj bag this one is? and maybe also the color?
> thanks so much!!
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-o0aWJ6YVC...-Look+Lederhose+korallfarbene+Accessoires.jpg
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ouMrbLSpK...red+pink+maxi+skirt+forever+21+panda+ring.jpg



found out that it's the marc by mj lil shifty


----------



## Jannes

I found out


----------



## Jannes

Yay! I got it this time. Can anybody tell me which Dr. Q-bag this is? I have asked the seller for more pictures and I am not 100% sure it is authentic, but I would like to know the model (for then to find size and prod.year)

Se pics below.

Tia


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help ID this please

Many thanks in advance


----------



## tslsusi

Hi I need your expertise! I helped my mom clean out her closet and found a MJ bag still in its original dustbag, she never used it and she thinks she bought it from NM for over $1000. It looks like the Trish bowler bag sort of but it doesn't have a top zipper but a flap. I'm hoping you can help me identify it for her. She doesn't need it so I have to sell it for her. Just wondering how much it might be worth and what the style is? It shows its from fall 2006. It has the lampo zippers inside and the stripe style with a cross strap. It's a deep brown almost black. Please let me know if you need better photos, we only had her camera phone avail.


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:


> View attachment 2176963
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can anyone help ID this please
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Anyone please?


----------



## kateincali

Enigma78 said:


> View attachment 2176963
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can anyone help ID this please
> 
> Many thanks in advance


bow mini stam


----------



## Enigma78

faith_ann said:


> bow mini stam



Thanks


----------



## lucide

Anybody know this one?


----------



## intrigue

Please help ID! Possibly color/season? I have never seen this particular lining before with the metal nameplate. Also, I noticed the zipper pull on main zipper and hooks aren't engraved but the feet at base and interior hardware is. Also, the Main zipper pull has a leather loop pull. TIA!


----------



## Zunxd

Hello! I just bought this bag, but I am not sure what it is called. I think that it was from the Marc Jacobs resort collection. Any experts? TIA!







Sorry for spamming! I've found out that it is the Marc jacobs Camille Leather Tote from Resort 2012  Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

lucide said:


> Anybody know this one?


mix quilted


----------



## kateincali

intrigue said:


> Please help ID! Possibly color/season? I have never seen this particular lining before with the metal nameplate. Also, I noticed the zipper pull on main zipper and hooks aren't engraved but the feet at base and interior hardware is. Also, the Main zipper pull has a leather loop pull. TIA!


this is the original fall 2007 dr. q groovee in 'nice tan'


----------



## designerdiva87

I know this is a MP, but does anyone know the name of the color (or is it as simply as just...navy. Lol!)

Also, what season could it be from with the red suede interior?





TIA : ))


----------



## intrigue

faith_ann said:


> this is the original fall 2007 dr. q groovee in 'nice tan'



Thank you


----------



## kateincali

designerdiva87 said:


> I know this is a MP, but does anyone know the name of the color (or is it as simply as just...navy. Lol!)
> 
> Also, what season could it be from with the red suede interior?
> View attachment 2198863
> View attachment 2198864
> View attachment 2198865
> 
> 
> TIA : ))


i think this is an icy MP in petrol blue from fall 2005. what does the tag in the interior pocket lining read? that will tell you the season


----------



## designerdiva87

faith_ann said:


> i think this is an icy MP in petrol blue from fall 2005. what does the tag in the interior pocket lining read? that will tell you the season



Well, I purchased it and it should be here during the middle of next week, so I can't see the tag just yet.

Omg, I will DIE if it's an icy!!! It would be the first icy in my MJ collection. Yay! Lol

Thanks so much : )


----------



## mighty_isis

trini-g.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/IMG_4583_.jpgAnyone know the name of this MbyMJ?

trini-g.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/IMG_4606_.jpg

trini-g.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/IMG_4583_.jpg


----------



## kateincali

mighty_isis said:


> trini-g.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/IMG_4583_.jpgAnyone know the name of this MbyMJ?
> 
> trini-g.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/IMG_4606_.jpg
> 
> trini-g.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/IMG_4583_.jpg


Hairy Turnlock Helena Hobo


----------



## mighty_isis

faith_ann said:


> Hairy Turnlock Helena Hobo



thank you!


----------



## iadmireyoo

hi there! im not familiar with MJ so i desperately need your help! i saw this bag/hobo once in nordstrom rack about a year or so ago that sold for about $600. i contemplated buying it but regretfully didnt. i tried going back, but it was gone. i remember looking at the tag for a style name so i could look it up on the internet, but i dont think it had one. the only thing i remember it saying was bowery, which isnt really the name because when i looked up 'bowery', it wasnt the bag. but to make this short, *it looked like the sasha, but wasnt*. the major difference was the shoulder strap. unlike the sasha, this bag had a flat strap. but it looks almost exactly like the sasha with the two pockets on the front and a flap opening. and the color was a grey/taupe color. i could be wrong. or maybe it was beige. and i know for sure it didnt have any birds on it either. i hope im making sense, and i hope you could really help me find this bag! i tried typing in MJ bag on ebay and looked at 30 pages of bags, but couldnt find the ONE im looking for! PLEASE HELP! thanks in advance for any help or info!

ETA: the 2nd pic kinda resembles it, but has the two pockets in the front.


----------



## WenD08

The bag is the Sasha by Marc by Marc Jacobs and it's from 2011.  I've not see it in stores since around early 2012. Good luck in finding it.


----------



## WenD08

WenD08 said:


> The bag is the Sasha by Marc by Marc Jacobs and it's from 2011.  I've not see it in stores since around early 2012. Good luck in finding it.



I hope I didn't come across as "flip".  Seriously, once that bag was marked down in late 2011, it sold quickly and I didn't see it in stores after Jan.  Maybe you can try EBay.


----------



## kateincali

iadmireyoo said:


> hi there! im not familiar with MJ so i desperately need your help! i saw this bag/hobo once in nordstrom rack about a year or so ago that sold for about $600. i contemplated buying it but regretfully didnt. i tried going back, but it was gone. i remember looking at the tag for a style name so i could look it up on the internet, but i dont think it had one. the only thing i remember it saying was bowery, which isnt really the name because when i looked up 'bowery', it wasnt the bag. but to make this short, *it looked like the sasha, but wasnt*. the major difference was the shoulder strap. unlike the sasha, this bag had a flat strap. but it looks almost exactly like the sasha with the two pockets on the front and a flap opening. and the color was a grey/taupe color. i could be wrong. or maybe it was beige. and i know for sure it didnt have any birds on it either. i hope im making sense, and i hope you could really help me find this bag! i tried typing in MJ bag on ebay and looked at 30 pages of bags, but couldnt find the ONE im looking for! PLEASE HELP! thanks in advance for any help or info!
> 
> ETA: the 2nd pic kinda resembles it, but has the two pockets in the front.



sounds like the rose flap bag, though i don't remember that coming in taupe or beige. not sure how bowery fits in

ETA nevermind you edited to say it looks like the second pic. let me try again...

...and nothing. i looked through the 2010 and 2011 lookbooks in the reference library and couldn't find anything similar. sorry!


----------



## kateincali

edit: nevermind


----------



## purplefysh

Hi, please ID this Venetia bag. The seller says it is a little bit bright yellow with orange-ish interior and not suede. Thanks!


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help ID this bag? Price and year will be great too. Thanks


----------



## kateincali

purplefysh said:


> Hi, please ID this Venetia bag. The seller says it is a little bit bright yellow with orange-ish interior and not suede. Thanks!


small venetia that looks to be missing the long strap. if it's supposed to be this colour, the seller wasn't even trying with the photos, heh. (if you're trying to purchase it btw, hope they sent you more photos than that since it's not enough to authenticate )


----------



## kateincali

Enigma78 said:


> View attachment 2221988
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can anyone help ID this bag? Price and year will be great too. Thanks


s/s 2011 julie tote, retail $1395


----------



## Enigma78

faith_ann said:


> s/s 2011 julie tote, retail $1395


----------



## Lubrusca

Hello girls,

Just got this beauty ! I am so happy

Can someone tell me the name of this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag and the year/collection (approximately) ?

Thank you so much


----------



## mrsjoker

Hi Everyone,

My boss just gave me this bag as she did not want it anymore, can anyone tell me the name?

Inside it says R06 610 but i could not find it on google.

Thank you so much,


----------



## kateincali

Lubrusca said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Just got this beauty ! I am so happy
> 
> Can someone tell me the name of this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag and the year/collection (approximately) ?
> 
> Thank you so much



New Q Solid Groovee Satchel and I think it was F/W 2009


----------



## kateincali

mrsjoker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My boss just gave me this bag as she did not want it anymore, can anyone tell me the name?
> 
> Inside it says R06 610 but i could not find it on google.
> 
> Thank you so much,


i think it's the diane
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...acobs-resort-2006-a-50274-15.html#post1907075


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hi, 

can anyone tell me the name of this bag, please?  I belive it's 'vintage' about 2002 evidenced by the use of the LAMPO zipper in uppercase on the large zipper.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hv6mie97ypiuuh9/swnOFhA82i


----------



## kateincali

does anyone recall the style name of this? i want to say viv but i'm not sure. it's resort 2006. TIA!


----------



## Jannes

Does anybody know the style name of this bag? 







The seller says it more coral than red.

EDIT: could it be the Dreamy Lil Elettra?


----------



## gwendolen

Can anyone help me ID this bag? I can't find a name anywere. The inside tag says RE 2012. Thanks in advance gals!


----------



## gwendolen

Nobody? I've got a better picture here


----------



## kateincali

gwendolen said:


> Nobody? I've got a better picture here


it's the "doll"


----------



## kateincali

Jannes said:


> Does anybody know the style name of this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller says it more coral than red.
> 
> EDIT: could it be the Dreamy Lil Elettra?


yep, you're right


----------



## gwendolen

faith_ann said:


> it's the "doll"



Yay! Thank you Faith_ann!


----------



## kateincali

gwendolen said:


> Yay! Thank you Faith_ann!


no problem


----------



## Two.time.bags

Can anyone tell me anything about this vintage distressed denim blue and black leather Marc Jacobs hobo please?

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/islytjpnz19s2lh/2WFaR0B5pD


----------



## thithi

faith_ann said:


> does anyone recall the style name of this? i want to say viv but i'm not sure. it's resort 2006. TIA!


it's a viv I believe.. I have one of these.


----------



## Jannes

faith_ann said:


> yep, you're right



Thanks! Can´t decide if I am going for it or not.


----------



## Bagellia

Hi! Can someone help me identify this bag? Thanks!


----------



## jedewa

Good morning, can anyone ID this MJ bag? I hope it's an original one.
xxxx


----------



## kateincali

thithi said:


> it's a viv I believe.. I have one of these.


thank you!


----------



## kateincali

Bagellia said:


> Hi! Can someone help me identify this bag? Thanks!


it's from the palais royal line but i can't recall the style name, sorry. you might be able to find it in the reference library if you're up for browsing, though


----------



## kateincali

does anyone happen to recall the retail, year (2004?), and line this was from? TIA!


----------



## Bagellia

faith_ann said:


> it's from the palais royal line but i can't recall the style name, sorry. you might be able to find it in the reference library if you're up for browsing, though



I tried browsing yesterday through the link you gave me. I've seen almost all the models from the Palais Royal line but nothing looks like the one I have. I also emailed Marc Jacobs customer service and according to them they don't have a list of all the bags released. Just the current ones. Uggghhh. 

Still hoping someone can recognize it.


----------



## kateincali

Bagellia said:


> I tried browsing yesterday through the link you gave me. I've seen almost all the models from the Palais Royal line but nothing looks like the one I have. I also emailed Marc Jacobs customer service and according to them they don't have a list of all the bags released. Just the current ones. Uggghhh.
> 
> Still hoping someone can recognize it.



What's the season tag on yours say?


----------



## longdaniel41

Please help me identify this bag. Cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## tomatored

Can you tell me the name and year of this MBMJ bag please? Love it!


----------



## Jannes

...


----------



## jun3machina

longdaniel41 said:


> Please help me identify this bag. Cant seem to find it anywhere.



Mbmj double pocket field bag...very early pre 2006


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> does anyone happen to recall the retail, year (2004?), and line this was from? TIA!



Frankie bag. I think 2003. Do a search here with 'frankie'  I've owned several of these and tracked down what info I could in a thread..."ze elusive frankie" or something like that. I'm mobile otherwise id link yah


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> does anyone recall the style name of this? i want to say viv but i'm not sure. it's resort 2006. TIA!



I think it was the mixed chain flap bag or s/t


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Frankie bag. I think 2003. Do a search here with 'frankie'  I've owned several of these and tracked down what info I could in a thread..."ze elusive frankie" or something like that. I'm mobile otherwise id link yah





jun3machina said:


> I think it was the mixed chain flap bag or s/t


ah, frankie. thanks! yep the other is the mixed chain


----------



## Regina11181

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased this Marc Jacobs purse from  Linda's Stuff:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/380695377497...84.m1439.l2649   (I hope the link works). The bag has been authenticated by Carol Diva   from the seller, and I have checked the details myself (engraving,   plate, zippers etc.). I can't say, however, what year or model this   purse is. The MJ website reports pictures of the collections until 2005,   and I can't see it in there (older?). I emailed Carol Diva to request   these information. However, if any of you has some idea, I'd be really   happy to hear it. The serial number tag says: R05 610.
Thanks so much!


----------



## kateincali

Regina11181 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased this Marc Jacobs purse from  Linda's Stuff:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/380695377497...84.m1439.l2649   (I hope the link works). The bag has been authenticated by Carol Diva   from the seller, and I have checked the details myself (engraving,   plate, zippers etc.). I can't say, however, what year or model this   purse is. The MJ website reports pictures of the collections until 2005,   and I can't see it in there (older?). I emailed Carol Diva to request   these information. However, if any of you has some idea, I'd be really   happy to hear it. The serial number tag says: R05 610.
> Thanks so much!


it's resort 2005 and i believe this was just called the "quilted satchel"


----------



## Rachael25

Hi Ladies

I'm looking for some information on a MbMJ purse I have but despite several attempts I am unable to upload a picture.

I will attempt to describe it.......tan brown colour, two front pockets (zip to left hand pocket and button closure to right hand pocket), top zip, paisley lining, inner zipped section and slots for cards and notes.  Size approx 20cm x 11cm, could also be used as a clutch.

Sorry about the lack of picture, if anyone can help I'd be very grateful 

Thank you x


----------



## Regina11181

faith_ann said:


> it's resort 2005 and i believe this was just called the "quilted satchel"


Thank you


----------



## ohcherrybaby

Hi guys! Does anybody know the name of this bag?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221262058060

Sorry for the link, I'm on my phone and not having luck getting the picture to come up.
Thanks!


----------



## makaaloled

New to site, loving it!  Anyone know the name of this bag, tag says "ss09 197".  Have seen similar bags, but nothing exactly like it.


----------



## kayenne621

Can anyone tell me the style name of this patchwork MJ bag?  And any other information - i.e., year, name of color, etc.?

Thank you!


----------



## twotickets

Marc Jacobs experts....anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Natarina

http://instagram.com/p/bIpeLagCAB/

what is the colour of this ukita?


----------



## Nikkibaby

makaaloled said:


> New to site, loving it!  Anyone know the name of this bag, tag says "ss09 197".  Have seen similar bags, but nothing exactly like it.


Marc Jacobs 'Angela' from 2009


----------



## Nikkibaby

Natarina said:


> http://instagram.com/p/bIpeLagCAB/
> 
> what is the colour of this ukita?



I think it's Praline.  Still available at Saks.com


----------



## Jannes

Can anybody name this bag? Not the best pictures, I´m afraid. 

bloppis.no/media/u/shops/3575/products/98477/4038ad7e-d850-46cc-9bcc-7a429f3f7b7f_org_medium.jpg

bloppis.no/media/u/shops/3575/products/98477/a0858e0e-32e7-4059-ac48-15dfa5d73b58_org_medium.jpg


(Sorry the pictures doesn´t show properly! Me and TPF aren´t the best of friends these days when it comes to pictures.)


----------



## Dior.

What is the print of this bag and the name of the bag called. Thanks

I think it might be the hillier hobo, but it has a turnlock instead of the name plate....


----------



## kateincali

twotickets said:


> Marc Jacobs experts....anyone know the name of this bag?


the dollette


----------



## kateincali

Jannes said:


> Can anybody name this bag? Not the best pictures, I´m afraid.
> 
> bloppis.no/media/u/shops/3575/products/98477/4038ad7e-d850-46cc-9bcc-7a429f3f7b7f_org_medium.jpg
> 
> bloppis.no/media/u/shops/3575/products/98477/a0858e0e-32e7-4059-ac48-15dfa5d73b58_org_medium.jpg
> 
> 
> (Sorry the pictures doesn´t show properly! Me and TPF aren´t the best of friends these days when it comes to pictures.)


MBMJ Q 49 Catherine satchel


----------



## kateincali

Dior. said:


> What is the print of this bag and the name of the bag called. Thanks
> 
> I think it might be the hillier hobo, but it has a turnlock instead of the name plate....


Jelly Jacquard Lil Riz Hobo


----------



## Jannes

faith_ann said:


> MBMJ Q 49 Catherine satchel



Thank you!


----------



## penpen21

Anyone know the name and maybe season? It's a blush pink color, small size crossbody.  Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

penpen21 said:


> Anyone know the name and maybe season? It's a blush pink color, small size crossbody.  Thanks!


vanessa simple single, i think resort 2010 but i'm not sure. you can tell the season by the interior season tag, though


----------



## kienyhow

Is there anyone who can help me to identify the exact name of this stum Marc Jacobs?

 Please help, thank you in advance.


----------



## nascar fan

kienyhow said:


> Is there anyone who can help me to identify the exact name of this stum Marc Jacobs?
> 
> Please help, thank you in advance.


Firebird Stam.
Gorgeous bag!


----------



## kienyhow

nascar fan said:


> Firebird Stam.
> Gorgeous bag!



Thanks once again Nascar ^_^


----------



## piskariew

HI I AM NEW .WOULD LIKE TO CHECK IF THIS BAG IS AUTHENTIC AND WHAT IS THE NAME OF THIS MJ BAG.PLS HELP.THANK YOU http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...STRK:MERFB:IID


----------



## RosyCroix

kienyhow said:


> Is there anyone who can help me to identify the exact name of this stum Marc Jacobs?
> 
> Please help, thank you in advance.



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Ishop4me

Can anyone help me out with Marc by Marc Jacobs? From the Totally Turnlock Collection? Bag type-possible year? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks!!!


----------



## designerdiva87

Anyone know the name of this bag? (I'm not sure if the images will come up, sorry!)


----------



## designerdiva87

Can someone tell me the name and season of these 2 bags?

Thanks : )


----------



## friday13bride

Hi
Can anyone ID this bag. I know it's from spring 06.. The little white tag inside has SP 06 1078
But I haven't been able to find out the name or what it retailed for.
Thanks!


----------



## kienyhow

Can someone please help me to identify the exact name for this MJ Hobo Bag? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## intrigue

I can't find any info on this bag. Was hoping someone could help. 

The style# reads M0002652
Color: 80612 Gunmetal

TIA!


----------



## kateincali

designerdiva87 said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag? (I'm not sure if the images will come up, sorry!)


this was just called 'leather hobo' and i think it was spring 2006, though it will say so on the season tag


----------



## kateincali

designerdiva87 said:


> Can someone tell me the name and season of these 2 bags?
> 
> Thanks : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2375149
> View attachment 2375150


the first is the lock it up camille - i think it was spring 2010 i purchased one, when it was released. second is the pushlock pocket hobo and i believe there's a season tag, should be from s/s 2005, iirc


----------



## kateincali

kienyhow said:


> Can someone please help me to identify the exact name for this MJ Hobo Bag?
> 
> Thank you very much.


quilted multi-buckle hobo, resort 2008


----------



## kateincali

intrigue said:


> I can't find any info on this bag. Was hoping someone could help.
> 
> The style# reads M0002652
> Color: 80612 Gunmetal
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2391648
> 
> View attachment 2391649


not pulling anything up with that number and it doesn't look familiar. it doesn't say the style on the tag?


----------



## intrigue

faith_ann said:


> not pulling anything up with that number and it doesn't look familiar. it doesn't say the style on the tag?




The name isn't listed, my sister said she got it at Nordstrom Rack, she said there was also white, a bright yellow, maybe others when she was there in various sizes. A smaller version of this bag and then a larger version which also had a shoulder strap. This is the tag she snapped for me. Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

intrigue said:


> The name isn't listed, my sister said she got it at Nordstrom Rack, she said there was also white, a bright yellow, maybe others when she was there in various sizes. A smaller version of this bag and then a larger version which also had a shoulder strap. This is the tag she snapped for me. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2391704


i can't find it anywhere, sorry. maybe someone else will have better luck


----------



## intrigue

faith_ann said:


> i can't find it anywhere, sorry. maybe someone else will have better luck



Thank you


----------



## js7.violet

Hi,

Can you tell me what this one is? thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...d=100033&prg=8385&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=221314201111&


----------



## kienyhow

faith_ann said:


> quilted multi-buckle hobo, resort 2008



Great! Thank you for your help!


----------



## Luv n bags

js7.violet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me what this one is? thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...d=100033&prg=8385&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=221314201111&



.


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> .



This is "The Birdie", style #C382410.  I have this in grey and just looked at the box to verify.


----------



## joyeaux

Can someone please ID this style? THank you!


----------



## kateincali

joyeaux said:


> Can someone please ID this style? THank you!


NVM i'm wrong


----------



## Luv n bags

joyeaux said:


> Can someone please ID this style? THank you!



Mix Quilt


----------



## kateincali

tigertrixie said:


> Mix Quilt


i thought that, too, but doesn't the mix quilt have two handles or are there two versions? 
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...07-bags-marc-jacobs-143673-3.html#post4488727


----------



## joyeaux

faith_ann said:


> i thought that, too, but doesn't the mix quilt have two handles or are there two versions?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...07-bags-marc-jacobs-143673-3.html#post4488727


You girls are GOOD! Thank you so much for the quick reply!


----------



## Luv n bags

faith_ann said:


> i thought that, too, but doesn't the mix quilt have two handles or are there two versions?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...07-bags-marc-jacobs-143673-3.html#post4488727



I think there were several versions, but they all fell under the same style name.


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello, could you please tell me what is the name of this bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-MARC-JACOBS-Medium-Pink-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-GOOD-CONDITION-/331071080658?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d155fc8d2
Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

Multipocket


----------



## Tuuli35

tigertrixie said:


> Multipocket


Thank you!


----------



## Arailah

Howdy All!

I recently purchased this pre-loved Marc Jacobs Sophia but needed some insight from the more experienced on this forum =)

My questions are:  Does anyone know how I can figure out what year/season this was from?  Also - does anyone have any idea of it's original color?  I cannot tell if it was white and has aged a little, creme, ivory, etc...I am trying to figure out how to rejuvenate the color a bit but without knowing the original shade I have no idea where to start.

I took the full purse photos in direct sunlight, hoping to capture as accurate the color that I see with my own eyes.  I took the close up shots in the shade outdoors. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## kateincali

does anyone happen to remember what this is called? resort 2008. TIA!


----------



## intrigue

Does anybody know the name/season for this, if it came in any other colors? Thanks!


----------



## Mad about Bags

I can't remember the name of this wallet, please help. It 's from Fall 2009. Many thanks


----------



## Nikkibaby

Mad about Bags said:


> I can't remember the name of this wallet, please help. It 's from Fall 2009. Many thanks


I think it's the Hudson.  Yes, Faith?


----------



## kateincali

Mad about Bags said:


> I can't remember the name of this wallet, please help. It 's from Fall 2009. Many thanks





Nikkibaby said:


> I think it's the Hudson.  Yes, Faith?


i was almost so proud of you 

it's the marky


----------



## Nikkibaby

faith_ann said:


> i was almost so proud of you
> 
> it's the marky



Being almost proud is a feeling I'm very familiar with. I actually knew it was the marky but it's not a smart day, er month, er year...


----------



## Mad about Bags

^^ Thank you Nikki & faith


----------



## turbulencex90

I picked this clutch up at a recent designer outlet sale. I'm not sure what season this is from, nor do I know the name of the clutch, so I would really appreciate it if anyone could help identify it!


----------



## kateincali

intrigue said:


> Does anybody know the name/season for this, if it came in any other colors? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417921


luisa from s/s 2011


----------



## kateincali

turbulencex90 said:


> I picked this clutch up at a recent designer outlet sale. I'm not sure what season this is from, nor do I know the name of the clutch, so I would really appreciate it if anyone could help identify it!


is there a season tag in the interior lining, likely in a pocket? the hang tag doesn't have a style or code? i haven't seen it before and if it's a sample (assuming that's what would be at an outlet), it probably doesn't have a name. i would guess it's from spring 2013, though


----------



## turbulencex90

I just found it, thanks for the advice! It's called the Safari VIP. Still not sure about what season it's from but that's alright.


----------



## kateincali

turbulencex90 said:


> I just found it, thanks for the advice! It's called the Safari VIP. Still not sure about what season it's from but that's alright.


oh, right! i had forgotten about that style. there should be a season tag inside  it's very cute, nice find!


----------



## joybabe

Can somebody help me with identifying this MBMJ? Kind of looks like ukita, but more of a messenger style.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-by-MAR...654?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e672925e


----------



## Sssy

joybabe said:


> Can somebody help me with identifying this MBMJ? Kind of looks like ukita, but more of a messenger style.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-by-MAR...654?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e672925e



Classic Q High Schooly Bag


----------



## joybabe

Sssy said:


> Classic Q High Schooly Bag


Thanks Sssy!


----------



## BagStalker44

Does anyone know the name of this bag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/321283442512?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Taracb

Anyone have any idea what colour this is?!  I saw it March 2013 at a  Nordstroms.  From what I've researched so far, I'm thinking it's either  Rock Lobster or Diva Pink?  (the bright one in the front)

http://web.stagram.com/p/403104389501558816_206907311


----------



## Mad about Bags

It 's the Alyona with Watersnake trim from the 2009 Collection



BagStalker44 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? http://www.ebay.com/itm/321283442512?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Can anyone please ID this bag for me? Thanks!


----------



## rone

Hello!
Could you please help me to identify these bags style? I actually think that the both bags are called "the single" large in grey. But I wonder why the shapes of them are so different - the first looks hard and smooth, but the second is wrinkled.. 
Will appreciate any answer 
Thanks!


----------



## bebepewf

Hi! I need help identifying this bag  
I saw this one at nordstrom and fell in love with it.
I took a picture to remind myself to come back and get it,
but couldnt find it ( dumb of me )

It had rings at the side of the bag(inside) for removable straps.
So straps hangs at the sides not the top handle rings
(which made me thing too hot to handle tote or satchel is not it)

Anyone!??!? =(


----------



## Sssy

bebepewf said:


> Hi! I need help identifying this bag
> I saw this one at nordstrom and fell in love with it.
> I took a picture to remind myself to come back and get it,
> but couldnt find it ( dumb of me )
> 
> It had rings at the side of the bag(inside) for removable straps.
> So straps hangs at the sides not the top handle rings
> (which made me thing too hot to handle tote or satchel is not it)
> 
> Anyone!??!? =(



Too Hot To Handle (Mini) Shopper


----------



## Shel12

It's Marc by Marc Jacobs Too Hot to Handle Tote or Satchel. Shopper is a bit more rounded on the bottom corners I think! HTH.


----------



## Sssy

Shel12 said:


> It's Marc by Marc Jacobs Too Hot to Handle Tote or Satchel. Shopper is a bit more rounded on the bottom corners I think! HTH.



You're right - it's not a Shopper. Rings on the sides of the bag confused me 
So it's Tote or Satchel with rings inside???  Now I'm really confused.


----------



## bebepewf

Sssy said:


> You're right - it's not a Shopper. Rings on the sides of the bag confused me
> So it's Tote or Satchel with rings inside???  Now I'm really confused.


I think I found it! too hot to handle bentley )
Not sure if its the right one yet, but close!


----------



## Sssy

bebepewf said:


> I think I found it! too hot to handle bentley )
> Not sure if its the right one yet, but close!



 We've got a winner  Thanks. It was bugging me (but not enough to do my own research :shame: )


----------



## BagStalker44

Can anyone name this bag? It's a brown leather top handle with long chain/leather strap MJ, nickel-color hardware and black leather python trim.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221346993870?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## BagStalker44

Mad about Bags said:


> It 's the Alyona with Watersnake trim from the 2009 Collection


Thank you!!! I did not see this post and accidentally posted it again. Am really having a learning curve figuring out this site.


----------



## BagStalker44

Anyone know the name of this bag? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221347004589?ssPageName=STRK:MEUNSOLD:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649


----------



## BagStalker44

Does anyone know the name of this Marc by Marc? Not wild about the chain piece, but it's large size is fab and the butter-soft leather is delish.


----------



## BagStalker44

This is a pic of the bag I'm asking about (I hope), yes confused


----------



## lasamp

Good morning - can anyone tell me the name of this bag? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261370361366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Mad about Bags

It 's the MIA satchel, this style has been faked! If you want to buy it, please request clear, close up pics of the season tag, the bottom side of the zipper head & and get it authenticated. 


BagStalker44 said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221347004589?ssPageName=STRK:MEUNSOLD:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649


----------



## Mad about Bags

Patchwork Elise?



lasamp said:


> Good morning - can anyone tell me the name of this bag? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261370361366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mikie

Not sure if this is a real style. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BagStalker44

Mad about Bags said:


> It 's the MIA satchel, this style has been faked! If you want to buy it, please request clear, close up pics of the season tag, the bottom side of the zipper head & and get it authenticated.


Thanks, good advice. The season tag says SP06 and the zipperhead is a Lampo. Typeface on the Marc Jacobs logo is correct. Thanks, I didn't know this one had been faked too. ^%$@!# counterfeiters. Fake = NO


----------



## BagStalker44

Mad about Bags said:


> It 's the MIA satchel, this style has been faked! If you want to buy it, please request clear, close up pics of the season tag, the bottom side of the zipper head & and get it authenticated.


p.s. Did the Mia come in a larger size that has not only the top zippered compartment, but one compartment on each side of the zippered compartment? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dd163200


----------



## diamondsfrost

This isn't so much a ID the bag, as the season the bag was produced in question. There's the color Oyster for the MBMJ Classic Q line that is a light grey, as this one.

What season is it from? I thought it was recent given the use of the metal closure rather than the internal magnet from earlier seasons. However, I can't find it for sale on any websites except for ebay, from which I am hesitant to buy anything these days.

Thank you!


----------



## Vidalita

A friend of mine and I got this bag as a gift for a friend of ours and she adores it, but we're curious as to what the particular name of this style is. I've tried endlessly searching online to no avail, although I've found out that it's from the fall 2012 collection and I've seen similar styles to it from the runway show. But it was more a tote style with a top handle. I can't find this "flap bag" (almost Chanel-y!) anywhere! Also if you would happen to know the name of a matching wallet, that would be divine!!

TIA, ladies!!! &#128536;


----------



## Vidalita

Another pic


----------



## Vidalita

oops! i'm so sorry, i didn't realize there already was a dedicated ID thread...pardon this double post:

A friend of mine and I got this bag as a gift for a friend of ours and she adores it, but we're curious as to what the particular name of this style is. I've tried endlessly searching online to no avail, although I've found out that it's from the fall 2012 collection and I've seen similar styles to it from the runway show. But it was more a tote style with a top handle. I can't find this "flap bag" (almost Chanel-y!) anywhere! Also if you would happen to know the name of a matching wallet, that would be divine!!

TIA, ladies!!! &#128536;


----------



## kateincali

Taracb said:


> Anyone have any idea what colour this is?!  I saw it March 2013 at a  Nordstroms.  From what I've researched so far, I'm thinking it's either  Rock Lobster or Diva Pink?  (the bright one in the front)
> 
> http://web.stagram.com/p/403104389501558816_206907311


possibly wild raspberry? it's hard to tell in that lighting (pic from linked ebay listing attached)


----------



## kateincali

rone said:


> Hello!
> Could you please help me to identify these bags style? I actually think that the both bags are called "the single" large in grey. *But I wonder why the shapes of them are so different - the first looks hard and smooth, but the second is wrinkled.. *
> Will appreciate any answer
> Thanks!


different seasons/colours use different leather


----------



## kateincali

BagStalker44 said:


> This is a pic of the bag I'm asking about (I hope), yes confused


marc by marc jacobs save the birds lenny tote


----------



## kateincali

lasamp said:


> Good morning - can anyone tell me the name of this bag? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261370361366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Mad about Bags said:


> Patchwork Elise?


i think this is the patchwork carolyn


----------



## kateincali

brian said:


> oops! i'm so sorry, i didn't realize there already was a dedicated ID thread...pardon this double post:
> 
> A friend of mine and I got this bag as a gift for a friend of ours and she adores it, but we're curious as to what the particular name of this style is. I've tried endlessly searching online to no avail, although I've found out that it's from the fall 2012 collection and I've seen similar styles to it from the runway show. But it was more a tote style with a top handle. I can't find this "flap bag" (almost Chanel-y!) anywhere! Also if you would happen to know the name of a matching wallet, that would be divine!!
> 
> TIA, ladies!!! &#65533;&#65533;


prince amelia crossbody

i'm not aware of a matching wallet. most seem to be quilted and/or with gold hardware


----------



## kateincali

BagStalker44 said:


> p.s. Did the Mia come in a larger size that has not only the top zippered compartment, but one compartment on each side of the zippered compartment? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dd163200


Mia was a line with a few styles and sizes and was produced in Spring 2006 and Spring 2007. There's a rundown here


----------



## kateincali

diamondsfrost said:


> This isn't so much a ID the bag, as the season the bag was produced in question. There's the color Oyster for the MBMJ Classic Q line that is a light grey, as this one.
> 
> What season is it from? I thought it was recent given the use of the metal closure rather than the internal magnet from earlier seasons. However, I can't find it for sale on any websites except for ebay, from which I am hesitant to buy anything these days.
> 
> Thank you!


i believe it was spring 2013 but am not entirely sure, sorry


----------



## Vidalita

faith_ann said:


> prince amelia crossbody
> 
> i'm not aware of a matching wallet. most seem to be quilted and/or with gold hardware



Thank you sooo much!!! &#128536;


----------



## nascar fan

brian said:


> Another pic


I can't tell if you are trying to ID the tote bag you talked about or the one in your picture. 
The one in the picture is the Prince Amelia.
Here is the Prince Patent Amelia:
http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jacobs/womens/bags-and-accessories/c3132013/amelia?sort=
I didn't continue to search for the wallet.  It may be there too.
 (It looks like yours has no patent, but it's bound to be the same bag.) 

 "New addition to the Marc Jacobs collection, the Amelia has a luxurious patent leather feel, and is made from Petalo lamb treated to have a high-shine, referred to as luxe-lamb leather for cool everyday wearability. 

 Convertible leather strap (drop length 57cm max)
 Front exterior zip compartment
 Back exterior zip pocket
 Snap closure on front flap
 Interior back pocket sleeve
 Interior back zip pocket
 Interior pocket sleeve with divider
 2 expandable zippers on either side of bag

 11.5" x 7.5" x 4.25"
 29 cm x 19 cm x 10.5 cm

 100% Lamb Leather.  Made in Italy.
#C3132013




Color:
                                 imagesecmj.ctscdn.com/image/48/48/1478cab8-2fde-43a3-bddf-98dfbc1d49d9.jpg
                                 imagesecmj.ctscdn.com/image/48/48/56a138bd-73e5-4b5d-8d8e-fc5b07c9c91a.jpg


----------



## LVoeCatDog

Hi

Purchased this at Neiman Marcus 5-6 years ago?? Around the same time the Sophia came out? Thanks in advance 

Edited: I tried googling bowler handbag and haven't had luck finding a match.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Opps Faith had already answer your question.




BagStalker44 said:


> p.s. Did the Mia come in a larger size that has not only the top zippered compartment, but one compartment on each side of the zippered compartment? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dd163200


----------



## Mad about Bags

I don't know the name but I have seen this style before. Try looking at our Reference Library.



LVoeCatDog said:


> Hi
> 
> Purchased this at Neiman Marcus 5-6 years ago?? Around the same time the Sophia came out? Thanks in advance
> 
> Edited: I tried googling bowler handbag and haven't had luck finding a match.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Fake has SP06 and Lampo zipper too! 



BagStalker44 said:


> Thanks, good advice. The season tag says SP06 and the zipperhead is a Lampo. Typeface on the Marc Jacobs logo is correct. Thanks, I didn't know this one had been faked too. ^%$@!# counterfeiters. Fake = NO


----------



## Mad about Bags

Thanks hun 



faith_ann said:


> i think this is the patchwork carolyn


----------



## jun3machina

prototype? the kid? mini stam??


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> prototype? the kid? mini stam??


should be a kid prototype, going by the dimensions


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> should be a kid prototype, going by the dimensions


 that's what im thinking. came today. silver with silver HW, that trench coat lining....2008?? it's really cool. he should have made these!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> that's what im thinking. came today. silver with silver HW, that trench coat lining....2008?? it's really cool. he should have made these!


the kid was fall 2007 so i would say probably 2007? it's cute.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Hello lovely experts

I know this is from the patchwork line but don't know the name, also what is the official colour name please? Many thanks


----------



## kateincali

Mad about Bags said:


> Hello lovely experts
> 
> I know this is from the patchwork line but don't know the name, also what is the official colour name please? Many thanks


Ivory Patchwork Raquel


----------



## Mad about Bags

Thanks hun 



faith_ann said:


> Ivory Patchwork Raquel


----------



## tamaralin

Can someone please help me identify the name and year of this Marc Jacobs bag? I cannot find a season tag anywhere, which makes me think it is older than 2005. 

It is a big bag, buttery soft, with the most beautiful pale pink suede interior. Thank you for any information you have!


----------



## JenUgas

Taracb said:


> Anyone have any idea what colour this is?!  I saw it March 2013 at a  Nordstroms.  From what I've researched so far, I'm thinking it's either  Rock Lobster or Diva Pink?  (the bright one in the front)
> 
> http://web.stagram.com/p/403104389501558816_206907311


It could be the rock lobster color.  It hard to photograph.


----------



## nantookies

Hi!  I'm having trouble locating a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that I saw walk by on the street the other day.  I'm hoping someone on this forum will know which one I saw!

It's black leather - rectangular tote with (reddish) brown handles and trim.  It looked to have a zipper top.  Probably big enough to fit a small laptop?

That's all I have folks!! HELP PLEASE!


----------



## BagStalker44

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? It's dark chocolate brown leather with red suede trim. Real cute, nice large size.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

nantookies said:


> Hi!  I'm having trouble locating a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag that I saw walk by on the street the other day.  I'm hoping someone on this forum will know which one I saw!
> 
> It's black leather - rectangular tote with (reddish) brown handles and trim.  It looked to have a zipper top.  Probably big enough to fit a small laptop?
> 
> That's all I have folks!! HELP PLEASE!



I know this is blue, but is this the bag?
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=59&spc=296 items in Handbags


----------



## nascar fan

BagStalker44 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? It's dark chocolate brown leather with red suede trim. Real cute, nice large size.



It looks like a version of the Aline


----------



## bigal

Could someone help identify this bag for me?  I only have the one picture right now.  Going to get a few more pictures very soon.

Thank you so very much for your help!


----------



## bigal

bigal said:


> Could someone help identify this bag for me?  I only have the one picture right now.  Going to get a few more pictures very soon.
> 
> Thank you so very much for your help!



Anyone?


----------



## BagStalker44

Anyone know the name? Black patchwork quilted tophandle bag with 3 interior sections, the middle zipped. Gold chain detachable strap. Tag inside the small interior zip pocket reads F07 610 (Fall '07?)


----------



## kateincali

bigal said:


> Could someone help identify this bag for me?  I only have the one picture right now.  Going to get a few more pictures very soon.
> 
> Thank you so very much for your help!


mix quilted dash


----------



## kateincali

BagStalker44 said:


> Anyone know the name? Black patchwork quilted tophandle bag with 3 interior sections, the middle zipped. Gold chain detachable strap. Tag inside the small interior zip pocket reads F07 610 (Fall '07?)


patchwork satchel


----------



## bigal

faith_ann said:


> mix quilted dash



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## BagStalker44

faith_ann said:


> patchwork satchel


Thank you!!!


----------



## eaw1

BagStalker44 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? It's dark chocolate brown leather with red suede trim. Real cute, nice large size.



Softy Aline satchel in chocolate.  i have the matching wallet and a softy tote in black!  i want to say it's from F/W '07?


----------



## BagStalker44

eaw1 said:


> Softy Aline satchel in chocolate.  i have the matching wallet and a softy tote in black!  i want to say it's from F/W '07?


Thank you ! !


----------



## bigal

faith_ann said:


> mix quilted dash



This lovely bag is finally going to be making its way to me soon.  Thank you for identifying it!  I cannot wait to see it in person!


----------



## Natarina

http://cdna.lystit.com/photos/2012/...e-product-3-5727583-631372844_large_flex.jpeg

What color is this?  It does not look like other Praline bags I have seen..


----------



## RKDubs

Anyone know the name of this Marc Jacobs? I snagged it at my upscale consignment boutique. I think it might be a "Hudson" or something like that, but definitely not sure! Any advice?


----------



## Nikkibaby

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2566155
> 
> 
> Anyone know the name of this Marc Jacobs? I snagged it at my upscale consignment boutique. I think it might be a "Hudson" or something like that, but definitely not sure! Any advice?



It's from the 'striping line'. Does it have a long shoulder strap (can't tell from the photo)? If so, I believe it's a Hudson. If not, I think bowler. Either way, lovely!

Edit: here's a link to the 'striping' thread that has dimensions so you can figure out which you have.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=1323857


----------



## kateincali

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2566155
> 
> 
> Anyone know the name of this Marc Jacobs? I snagged it at my upscale consignment boutique. I think it might be a "Hudson" or something like that, but definitely not sure! Any advice?





Nikkibaby said:


> It's from the 'striping line'. Does it have a long shoulder strap (can't tell from the photo)? If so, I believe it's a Hudson. If not, I think bowler. Either way, lovely!
> 
> Edit: here's a link to the 'striping' thread that has dimensions so you can figure out which you have.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=1323857


i have the same bag, it's a chestnut hudson


----------



## RKDubs

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the information. It's a gorgeous bag! Mine is pre-loved but in amazing shape  really enjoying her


----------



## FashionNewby14

Hello!  Would anyone be able to tell me the name of this bag and the season?  It is HUGE, cube shaped, pinstripe cotton lining, made in China, silver hardware and hearts with "MJ" on them as part of the strap hardware. It is the softest bag I have ever owned!!  Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

TIA!  













Thank you and have a grand day!!


----------



## pisces315

while this exact photo isn't of mine, I do own this bag. I bought it back in 06. what was the name of this, and is it Marc or Marc by Marc. It just says "Marc Jacobs" on all the labels and inscriptions, but I recall it being pretty inexpensive hence my hesitation on whether or not it is marc by marc.


----------



## Camf77

Hi,

Does anyone know the name of this bag and the year is was sold?

I have a large MJ Tere Shopper and love it, but wanted something smaller.

This bag is lovely, but it might be too small for me. Trying to find out the style name. It has gorg teal suede lining and brass Marc Jacobs plate.

Thanks!

N


----------



## RKDubs

Hi everyone! Just snagged this baby - she's Marc Jacobs but no idea what model... Any thoughts?


----------



## WenD08

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2609927
> 
> View attachment 2609928
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Just snagged this baby - she's Marc Jacobs but no idea what model... Any thoughts?



It's the Palais Royal Jen from 2009 or maybe 2010.  I have it and I love it.  Enjoy


----------



## RKDubs

WenD08 said:


> It's the Palais Royal Jen from 2009 or maybe 2010.  I have it and I love it.  Enjoy




Thank you so much! I love how elegant she is. I really appreciate the insight


----------



## WenD08

RKDubs said:


> Thank you so much! I love how elegant she is. I really appreciate the insight



Sure thing


----------



## BriiLicieux

edgystyle27 said:


> Oh my gosh, Love your bag! Haven't seen this one before! To Die 4



Hi. I know your message was from two years ago (heck I haven't logged on here for EIGHT YEARS(!) lmao, but thanks, I still love Carmen, I found out her name eventually lol.


----------



## Jannes

Anyone know the name of this bag? I have no idea if it is authentic. Just saw it online and have never seen it before. Seller says it is a MbMJ-bag but lists no style name. 

http://finncdn.no/mmo/2014/6/vertical-5/06/9/490/435/29_1039908701.jpg

http://finncdn.no/mmo/2014/6/vertical-5/06/9/490/435/29_1179915256.jpg


----------



## kateincali

Jannes said:


> Anyone know the name of this bag? I have no idea if it is authentic. Just saw it online and have never seen it before. Seller says it is a MbMJ-bag but lists no style name.
> 
> http://finncdn.no/mmo/2014/6/vertical-5/06/9/490/435/29_1039908701.jpg
> 
> http://finncdn.no/mmo/2014/6/vertical-5/06/9/490/435/29_1179915256.jpg


scofty colorblock school bag


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help id this bag? 
thanks


----------



## Jannes

faith_ann said:


> scofty colorblock school bag



Thanks!


----------



## Ilovemiau

Anyone can help with this bag??? 
Whats the Name. 

Thanks &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kcarmona

Hey ladies! So this is my only MJ bag. It is actually MBMJ but it is extremely well made. I just looked inside and the bag is 80% Lamb, 10% Cow and 10% Snake. It is so soft and beautiful. But I have no idea what the name of this style is! I found it by chance at a Barneys Outlet for SUPER cheap considering the materials. About $100. And I'm usually good about finding out style names when I buy something at an outlet. But for the life of me I can't find this bag anywhere online lol! If anyone knows anything about this bag I'd really appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

kcarmona said:


> Hey ladies! So this is my only MJ bag. It is actually MBMJ but it is extremely well made. I just looked inside and the bag is 80% Lamb, 10% Cow and 10% Snake. It is so soft and beautiful. But I have no idea what the name of this style is! I found it by chance at a Barneys Outlet for SUPER cheap considering the materials. About $100. And I'm usually good about finding out style names when I buy something at an outlet. But for the life of me I can't find this bag anywhere online lol! If anyone knows anything about this bag I'd really appreciate the help. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2677579
> View attachment 2677580


it's called "jane's friend elaine" [del]because mbmj has run out of style names[/del]


----------



## kcarmona

faith_ann said:


> it's called "jane's friend elaine" [del]because mbmj has run out of style names[/del]


OMG thank you so much lol! No wonder I couldn't find it anywhere. What a name!


----------



## kateincali

Ilovemiau said:


> Anyone can help with this bag???
> Whats the Name.
> 
> Thanks &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2667824


"r - special" leather tote


----------



## kateincali

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help id this bag?
> thanks


do you happen to know what the season tag says? it's the tag in the interior lining, probably in a pocket, if it has one. i can never remember what this bag is called (i want to say it was something basic like 'quilted messenger crossbody') but could narrow it down if i knew the season


----------



## kateincali

Camf77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this bag and the year is was sold?
> 
> I have a large MJ Tere Shopper and love it, but wanted something smaller.
> 
> This bag is lovely, but it might be too small for me. Trying to find out the style name. It has gorg teal suede lining and brass Marc Jacobs plate.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> N


lola, i think fall 2003. retail was $795


----------



## kateincali

pisces315 said:


> while this exact photo isn't of mine, I do own this bag. I bought it back in 06. what was the name of this, and is it Marc or Marc by Marc. It just says "Marc Jacobs" on all the labels and inscriptions, but I recall it being pretty inexpensive hence my hesitation on whether or not it is marc by marc.


it's marc by marc jacobs but i don't know the exact style name or if it even had one. i've seen similar bags that were just labeled denim laminated wristlet/satchel/etc


----------



## Dancer4714

I bought a cement colored Marc Jacobs bag a while back and now want to sell it.  It's made in Indonesia.  What's the name of my bag?  I could not get a photo of the inside posted but I did get the outside.  On the exterior, the bag has two pockets, which both are closed with a buckle and small strap.  There are two rows of golden metal "studs" around. Each of the pocket flaps- one row is a filled in circle, one is the outline of a circle.  All metal is gold.  The purse is closed by two magnetic, leather covered circles.  The should strap on the bag is knotted/tied near one of the adjuster buckles.  The inside has one zipper pocket with a hardware (gold rectangle) that says Marc (black) Jacobs (white).  The lining is red cloth with dark blue and light pink flowers/clovers connected by vertical [vines?].


----------



## mcmathhm

This purse was gifted to me without tags so I don't know what the style/name is. I want to resell with more info on it. Can someone help me identify it??? Similar to Daria circa 2004-2005, but has no pockets on the face, only on the sides. Calfskin leather with beige suede inside. Made in Italy.


----------



## susan1983

Hi! 
Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## kateincali

Dancer4714 said:


> I bought a cement colored Marc Jacobs bag a while back and now want to sell it.  It's made in Indonesia.  What's the name of my bag?  I could not get a photo of the inside posted but I did get the outside.  On the exterior, the bag has two pockets, which both are closed with a buckle and small strap.  There are two rows of golden metal "studs" around. Each of the pocket flaps- one row is a filled in circle, one is the outline of a circle.  All metal is gold.  The purse is closed by two magnetic, leather covered circles.  The should strap on the bag is knotted/tied near one of the adjuster buckles.  The inside has one zipper pocket with a hardware (gold rectangle) that says Marc (black) Jacobs (white).  The lining is red cloth with dark blue and light pink flowers/clovers connected by vertical [vines?].



looks like the mbmj softy faridah to me


----------



## kateincali

mcmathhm said:


> This purse was gifted to me without tags so I don't know what the style/name is. I want to resell with more info on it. Can someone help me identify it??? Similar to Daria circa 2004-2005, but has no pockets on the face, only on the sides. Calfskin leather with beige suede inside. Made in Italy.



"wonder" bag, i think circa 2004


----------



## kateincali

susan1983 said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone know the name of this bag?



could you post a photo of the made in tag and, if there is one, white serial number tag?


----------



## Sssy

Hello,
Would you mind to have a look at MBMJ Totally Turnlock Percy and educate me, why clasps are different from what usually we can see Was it done for one season? It is really bugging me. I will appreciate your help  Thank you


----------



## FashionNewby14

FashionNewby14 said:


> Hello!  Would anyone be able to tell me the name of this bag and the season?  It is HUGE, cube shaped, pinstripe cotton lining, made in China, silver hardware and hearts with "MJ" on them as part of the strap hardware. It is the softest bag I have ever owned!!  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2588992
> 
> View attachment 2588993
> 
> View attachment 2588994
> 
> View attachment 2588997
> 
> View attachment 2588995
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and have a grand day!!




If anyone would be able to give me additional info on this Marc Jacobs bag, I would truly appreciate it!  TIA


----------



## kateincali

FashionNewby14 said:


> If anyone would be able to give me additional info on this Marc Jacobs bag, I would truly appreciate it!  TIA




I think this was just called the cube bag, IIRC. The early styles didn't have very creative names


----------



## FashionNewby14

faith_ann said:


> I think this was just called the cube bag, IIRC. The early styles didn't have very creative names




Thank you!  Lol


----------



## kateincali

Sssy said:


> Hello,
> Would you mind to have a look at MBMJ Totally Turnlock Percy and educate me, why clasps are different from what usually we can see Was it done for one season? It is really bugging me. I will appreciate your help  Thank you




I want to say they changed the hardware and the black one is more recent, but I honestly don't pay a ton of attention to MBMJ seasonal changes. You may want to start a thread, maybe someone would see it on the main page who knows.


----------



## Sssy

faith_ann said:


> I want to say they changed the hardware and the black one is more recent, but I honestly don't pay a ton of attention to MBMJ seasonal changes. You may want to start a thread, maybe someone would see it on the main page who knows.



Thank you so much for your reply  Your opinion helped me, because for some reasons I thought that clasp without logo was newer...  Now your input makes more sense to me, Thanks


----------



## jorton

Can anyone ID this please? Had someone bag hunting for me but it a blurry pic and I haven't seen this style before. Thanks!!


----------



## kateincali

jorton said:


> Can anyone ID this please? Had someone bag hunting for me but it a blurry pic and I haven't seen this style before. Thanks!!



mbmj washed up mixed-media tote. it should also have a long strap


----------



## jorton

faith_ann said:


> mbmj washed up mixed-media tote. it should also have a long strap



Perfect thank you!


----------



## nikimenz

I know it's a really ****ty picture. 
But I know it's a MJ (cause I've seen it in real life) But I LOVE the neon pink colour. 
Does anyone know what it is?
It's like a tote style.


----------



## NYCFashionista

Can someone help me identify the name of this purse I purchased sometime ago.  It looks like the adina... But it's a satchel.  Tia!


----------



## dewdrops

Hi, anyone knows what is this bag? love it but cant seem to find it!!!


----------



## Mrssword

Purchased this beautiful marc jacobs alligator handbag. Does anyone know the style name/year, etc? Thank you.


----------



## kateincali

Mrssword said:


> Purchased this beautiful marc jacobs alligator handbag. Does anyone know the style name/year, etc? Thank you.




It's actually grained leather  it's called the Garbo Bowler. The Garbo line is one of my favourites, congrats!(and do let a girl know if you ever decide to part with it...)


----------



## kateincali

dewdrops said:


> Hi, anyone knows what is this bag? love it but cant seem to find it!!!




classic q linda clutch


----------



## dewdrops

faith_ann said:


> classic q linda clutch



aww~ thanks alot! went to the stores but its not retailing at all! thanks once again!


----------



## kateincali

dewdrops said:


> aww~ thanks alot! went to the stores but its not retailing at all! thanks once again!




There's one on ebay 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=351192183687


----------



## kateincali

NYCFashionista said:


> Can someone help me identify the name of this purse I purchased sometime ago.  It looks like the adina... But it's a satchel.  Tia!



this is the "drummed leather satchel"


----------



## dewdrops

faith_ann said:


> There's one on ebay
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=351192183687



thanks alot faith_ann true blue mj supporter! yey! Unfortunately me in singapore n seller dun ship out to usa ((((


----------



## kateincali

dewdrops said:


> thanks alot faith_ann true blue mj supporter! yey! Unfortunately me in singapore n seller dun ship out to usa ((((



aw, i'm sorry! maybe try a forwarding service?


----------



## Mrssword

faith_ann said:


> It's actually grained leather  it's called the Garbo Bowler. The Garbo line is one of my favourites, congrats!(and do let a girl know if you ever decide to part with it...)


Thank you so much for your expertise! If I decide to part with it I will let you know for sure. = )


----------



## JenniHelsinki

Hi! I just bought this Marc by Marc Jacobs tote bag from a second hand store. Could you please help me identifying this? Thanks!


----------



## JenniHelsinki

JenniHelsinki said:


> Hi! I just bought this Marc by Marc Jacobs tote bag from a second hand store. Could you please help me identifying this? Thanks!


Haha, I found out it is the Totally Turnlock Diaper Bag! The baby changing pad and some detachable vinyl pouches were missing, though. I am a mom, but my son is already 14 - so no need for diapers anymore, but this is also very handy as a regular tote bag. 
When did they make those, does anyone know?


----------



## Drakukla

Hi,can somebody tell me,what is the name of my bag,that I bought in outlet sale and which season is it?(75% discount).
Thanks


----------



## clairezc

hi could someone help me to identify what is the name for this bag? thanks a lot!


----------



## annie1

I posted earlier but found the correct year


----------



## JenUgas

JenniHelsinki ~ i have a turnlock shoulder bag from 2008 i'm not sure how long they were made though.


----------



## nascar fan

Someone has to know this.  Where is Faith?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

It's at the tip of my tongue ush:


----------



## kateincali

It's the Christy


----------



## greenpixie

Any idea what this shoulder flap MbMJ is called? It is a deep oxblood color with the older printed lining. Usually I am pretty good about tracking these names down but this one has me stumped!


----------



## kateincali

annie1 said:


> I posted earlier but found the correct year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828536





faith_ann said:


> It's the Christy



just reposting my answer since your thread was moved, in case you missed it


----------



## kateincali

greenpixie said:


> Any idea what this shoulder flap MbMJ is called? It is a deep oxblood color with the older printed lining. Usually I am pretty good about tracking these names down but this one has me stumped!
> View attachment 2842194
> View attachment 2842195



puckered mouse - gabi


----------



## kateincali

Drakukla said:


> Hi,can somebody tell me,what is the name of my bag,that I bought in outlet sale and which season is it?(75% discount).
> Thanks



'checkers' all in one crossbody

the season will be on the interior tag


----------



## kateincali

clairezc said:


> hi could someone help me to identify what is the name for this bag? thanks a lot!



jamie


----------



## greenpixie

faith_ann said:


> puckered mouse - gabi




You're amazing - thanks so much!


----------



## pasitmd1990

HI Could anyone help me identify the name of this bag?
I think it's look like FARIDAH hobo bag but i am not sure about the front pocket that has a flap on. THANKS


----------



## kateincali

pasitmd1990 said:


> HI Could anyone help me identify the name of this bag?
> I think it's look like FARIDAH hobo bag but i am not sure about the front pocket that has a flap on. THANKS




It's the Turnlock Hobo from Fall 2007


----------



## Drakukla

faith_ann said:


> 'checkers' all in one crossbody
> 
> the season will be on the interior tag[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks a lot
> tag says FA13,so it should be fall 2013


----------



## rorosity

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-STELLA-Purple-Calf-Leather-Handbag-AUTHENTIC-5013-Style-/111564857943?nma=true&si=bjI0s%252BwO3LB%252F%252F4Q6S9rimyYQTRc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557I know this is a Stella, but I am curious about the official name of this color.  Maroon?  Amethyst?


----------



## knerpis

Can someone identify the color of this Baby Groovee?  I snagged it from Nordstrom Rack last week for $110!  Not sure if this is Pansy Purple or another color...?  The original tags were missing, and the one NR attached just said "Violet."

Also, don't mind my festive throw.


----------



## jorton

knerpis said:


> Can someone identify the color of this Baby Groovee?  I snagged it from Nordstrom Rack last week for $110!  Not sure if this is Pansy Purple or another color...?  The original tags were missing, and the one NR attached just said "Violet."
> 
> Also, don't mind my festive throw.



I'm pretty sure it is just called "violet" if you Google "Marc by Marc Jacobs purple bag" the two colors that come up are "pansy purple"(which looks darker than yours) or "violet"


----------



## jorton

Anyone know what year it is from? Recently found at NR for 75% off original price &#128512; I think it's from the anniversary sale a few years ago but can anyone confirm?


----------



## summer2815

This is an out there request, but I have to give it a shot.

I was coming into work this morning and caught a glimpse of a GORGEOUS handbag!  I believe it to be MbMJ as it had a large golden emblem on it, but I am not 100%.  It reminded me of the Classic Q line with the emblem and leather (it looked like a black bag if that helps).  

It was more on the large side (most definitely not a small crossbody or clutch).  I believe it had a top zipper and was a slouchy bag.  It fit under the shoulder and a chain strap.  

Does this ring a bell for anyone?


----------



## rorosity

I'm having trouble figuring out what the official color this is.  It's lined in red/burgundy suede.


----------



## Mandyt96

Hi,
Can you please tell me the year and name of this bag?
Beautiful!  MARC JACOBS Embossed Slide Lock Bag (181634986300)
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181634986300?...84.m1439.l2648
Thanks so much!


----------



## jun3machina

Roro, pretty sure its taupe or light taupe. Thithi would know for sure. There was also a stone. Is the lining reddish burgundy or brownish burgundy? Re05? Datecode in interior pocket or a 'made in Italy' stamp. He did similar neutrals in 04-05


----------



## rorosity

jun3machina said:


> Roro, pretty sure its taupe or light taupe. Thithi would know for sure. There was also a stone. Is the lining reddish burgundy or brownish burgundy? Re05? Datecode in interior pocket or a 'made in Italy' stamp. He did similar neutrals in 04-05



Not sure...here are some additional pics.


----------



## rorosity

rorosity said:


> Not sure...here are some additional pics.



Pics didn't upload on the post above.....hope this works.  It looks like the stitching may be brown or a darker beige color.  It definitely looks like the stitching is a contrasting color.


----------



## rorosity

jun3machina said:


> Roro, pretty sure its taupe or light taupe. Thithi would know for sure. There was also a stone. Is the lining reddish burgundy or brownish burgundy? Re05? Datecode in interior pocket or a 'made in Italy' stamp. He did similar neutrals in 04-05



I received the bag today.  It's in fantastic condition.  Brownish Burgundy and no datecode tag, but a Made in Italy stamp above the right hand side of the inner pocket.


----------



## rorosity

Is this the Casey?  I purchased this, but have not yet received it.  I know the Bruna is wider and the Messenger Bag has a longer strap, but I was not sure if there were other versions of these styles.


----------



## kateincali

rorosity said:


> Is this the Casey?  I purchased this, but have not yet received it.  I know the Bruna is wider and the Messenger Bag has a longer strap, but I was not sure if there were other versions of these styles.



you're correct, it's the casey


----------



## rorosity

faith_ann said:


> you're correct, it's the casey



Thanks!  I've seen so many pics of the Casey and it can look a lot smaller in some pics and then huge in others.  

I was hoping for the larger size,


----------



## kateincali

rorosity said:


> Thanks!  I've seen so many pics of the Casey and it can look a lot smaller in some pics and then huge in others.
> 
> I was hoping for the larger size,



the kari seems to be listed as a casey sometimes, even though the pushlock is in a different place. the kari is smaller


----------



## rorosity

faith_ann said:


> the kari seems to be listed as a casey sometimes, even though the pushlock is in a different place. the kari is smaller



Wow, they do look similar.  The Kari seems to have some shape to it, though.  I like them both very much.  I think the Casey is the best bet for me.  I plan on using this as a knitting bag and need it to be big and easy to get in and out of.   I really love that yellow on the Kari.  I had a yellow Stam that looked like that.  I bet it's the same color.  I'd love to find that Kari in that color.

I can't stand carrying a blah knitting bag when I am used to carrying a nice handbag.  I usually use a Kate Spade tote, but I think the Casey will work out well.

It's funny how some of these bags are on my radar now.  When they first came out, I really liked them, but never ended up with one.


----------



## kelsey153

Hi there, does anyone happen to know what MBMJ bag this is? I looked online at most of the turnlock styles but couldn't find anything with the name. I know it's an older style. Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

kelsey153 said:


> Hi there, does anyone happen to know what MBMJ bag this is? I looked online at most of the turnlock styles but couldn't find anything with the name. I know it's an older style. Thanks!



totally turnlock aggie


----------



## jamcl31

Can anyone help me name these MBMJ bags? Thanks! 

http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...4-3C72-4E3F-97C9-32AE14CB550D_zpsmdh55l2a.png
http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...9-3AEE-4B65-B034-0BFEE8D89656_zps6o87fojp.png


----------



## kateincali

jamcl31 said:


> Can anyone help me name these MBMJ bags? Thanks!
> 
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...4-3C72-4E3F-97C9-32AE14CB550D_zpsmdh55l2a.png
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums...9-3AEE-4B65-B034-0BFEE8D89656_zps6o87fojp.png


i haven't seen the first one (see my authentication post )

the second is the totally turnlock jacquetta satchel in what i think was "ocean"


----------



## rorosity

Does anyone know the official color of this Blake?  Caramel?


----------



## kateincali

rorosity said:


> Does anyone know the official color of this Blake?  Caramel?



ya it's caramel


----------



## rorosity

faith_ann said:


> ya it's caramel



Thanks, Faith!  You are the MJ queen. . 

I've been looking for a camel/caramel colored bag and this color seems to have the yellowish tones I am looking for.


----------



## rorosity

So, since I've got your attention, how about this one?  It's described as "Cranberry",  but I don't recall that being an MJ color.  The interior seams to be the grey/beige "raincoat" material, that MJ uses later on.  It's got gold hardwear.  It seems a bit light to be Bordeaux and, as I recall, Bordeaux was lined in suede.  Any guesses?


----------



## kateincali

rorosity said:


> So, since I've got your attention, how about this one?  It's described as "Cranberry",  but I don't recall that being an MJ color.  The interior seams to be the grey/beige "raincoat" material, that MJ uses later on.  It's got gold hardwear.  It seems a bit light to be Bordeaux and, as I recall, Bordeaux was lined in suede.  Any guesses?




Not sure, sorry. There was a canvas lined Bordeaux but I think it was darker. She didn't reply to the season tag question and I'd need that to figure it out. I think it was just called 'Red' though.


----------



## louvigilante

Found this oldie that needs some TLC. I rescued it and hope to clean her up. Anyone know the name of this style?





Thank you!


----------



## Arbiter

Hello!
Does anyone know which mbmj bag this is? I've had it for a few years now - bought from HR2 in vaughn mills toronto. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kateincali

Arbiter said:


> Hello!
> Does anyone know which mbmj bag this is? I've had it for a few years now - bought from HR2 in vaughn mills toronto. Thanks in advance!



flash city


----------



## kateincali

louvigilante said:


> Found this oldie that needs some TLC. I rescued it and hope to clean her up. Anyone know the name of this style?
> 
> View attachment 2902206
> View attachment 2902208
> 
> 
> Thank you!



it looks like the luxury leather pochette but the strap is different. i don't know if there was another version or if the strap on yours was replaced at some point

http://www.purseuing.com/bags/handbags/marc-by-marc-jacobs-luxury-leather-pochette-005393.php


----------



## Arbiter

faith_ann said:


> flash city



thank you!


----------



## louvigilante

faith_ann said:


> it looks like the luxury leather pochette but the strap is different. i don't know if there was another version or if the strap on yours was replaced at some point
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.purseuing.com/bags/handbags/marc-by-marc-jacobs-luxury-leather-pochette-005393.php




Thanks! That's really interesting it has the Marc Jacobs faceplate even though it was a MbMJ. They must have made two versions because this one also doesn't have the MbMJ logo in the leather like the photo.


----------



## TeePeeMe

Can someone tell me the name of this bag. Tag says F05 197 - thank you!!


----------



## bigal

Hi there! I would love to know the name of this bag.   Thank you for your help!


----------



## kateincali

bigal said:


> Hi there! I would love to know the name of this bag.   Thank you for your help!




Lacquered Quilting Karlie


----------



## bigal

faith_ann said:


> Lacquered Quilting Karlie



Thank you so much!


----------



## jennie_iva

Hi. Can anybody help me identify this MBMJ bag i recently bought preloved? 

TIA!


----------



## sophiesicated

I'm curious with this wallet. can someone tell me the name of this wallet. thanks
link : https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/127345532@N03/15530111287/


----------



## kateincali

jennie_iva said:


> Hi. Can anybody help me identify this MBMJ bag i recently bought preloved?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




Quilty Q Baby Groovee


----------



## jennie_iva

faith_ann said:


> Quilty Q Baby Groovee



Thanks faith_ann!


----------



## kateincali

sophiesicated said:


> I'm curious with this wallet. can someone tell me the name of this wallet. thanks
> link : https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/127345532@N03/15530111287/



someone correct me if i'm wrong, as i'm not familiar with all mbmj styles, but i don't believe this is an authentic style


----------



## sophiesicated

faith_ann said:


> someone correct me if i'm wrong, as i'm not familiar with all mbmj styles, but i don't believe this is an authentic style



faith_ann, that's what I thought! the only source I can found is here
http://www.luxury-insider.com/selections/2009/07/marc-by-marc-jacobs-dr-q-large-zip-around-wallet

can you help me authenticate another wallet that I bought from the same seller? I'll post it on the authentification thread. thank you!


----------



## kateincali

sophiesicated said:


> faith_ann, that's what I thought! the only source I can found is here
> http://www.luxury-insider.com/selections/2009/07/marc-by-marc-jacobs-dr-q-large-zip-around-wallet
> 
> can you help me authenticate another wallet that I bought from the same seller? I'll post it on the authentification thread. thank you!



i stand corrected, and that was poor wording on my part. what i should have said is that i didn't recognize the style. if it's for sale, photos of the made in tag and interior label would confirm

i can take a look at your other post once i'm not on my phone


----------



## TokyoBound

Hello Ladies,

Can anyone tell me the style name of this MJ bag?


----------



## kateincali

TokyoBound said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the style name of this MJ bag?



Abbey Bowler Satchel


----------



## TokyoBound

faith_ann said:


> Abbey Bowler Satchel



Awesome, thank you faith ann!


----------



## bottleofgreen

Hello! I'm hoping someone can help me.

My boyfriend is in the US right now and he was trying to describe a wallet to me to see if I wanted it (he didn't want to take pictures in the store because he said it felt weird ) It's a metallic silver/grey color with bright blue leather interior and silver HW, the nameplate is hammered metal. I Googled to try and find images but I couldn't find anything like it. Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## kateincali

bottleofgreen said:


> Hello! I'm hoping someone can help me.
> 
> My boyfriend is in the US right now and he was trying to describe a wallet to me to see if I wanted it (he didn't want to take pictures in the store because he said it felt weird ) It's a metallic silver/grey color with bright blue leather interior and silver HW, the nameplate is hammered metal. I Googled to try and find images but I couldn't find anything like it. Does anyone have an idea?



i can't recall what color the lining is, but maybe the eugenie? second color in

http://www.lyst.com/accessories/marc-jacobs-eugenie-baroque-quilted-oversize-wallet-large-black-5/

items with hammered hardware are from the baroque line, if that helps narrow a google search down any


----------



## Twinklette

Can someone please give me an idea what purse this might be - it's an older MJ version quilted bag


----------



## kateincali

Twinklette said:


> Can someone please give me an idea what purse this might be - it's an older MJ version quilted bag
> 
> View attachment 2955433
> 
> View attachment 2955434
> 
> View attachment 2955452




"Quilting Tribeca" in Tobacco from the Spring 2012 Collection


----------



## barbg

c2.staticflickr.com/8/7616/16944094028_e827561536.jpg



hi there! does anyone know the name of this marc jacobs bag?

https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7616/16944094028_e827561536.jpg


----------



## Twinklette

faith_ann said:


> "Quilting Tribeca" in Tobacco from the Spring 2012 Collection


thank you so much!!


----------



## Bnates

Please please someone help me name this bag! Thank you!


----------



## kateincali

Bnates said:


> Please please someone help me name this bag! Thank you!




Totally turnlock magazine tote


----------



## bottleofgreen

faith_ann said:


> i can't recall what color the lining is, but maybe the eugenie? second color in
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/accessories/marc-jacobs-eugenie-baroque-quilted-oversize-wallet-large-black-5/
> 
> items with hammered hardware are from the baroque line, if that helps narrow a google search down any



Thank you, but I still didn't find it! I finally got him to send me a photo (such a weirdo, it's a consignment store not a museum) and it's pretty much this but in a proper wallet version.

http://www.lyst.com/accessories/marc-jacobs-anabela-leather-french-wallet-anthracite-black/


----------



## kateincali

barbg said:


> c2.staticflickr.com/8/7616/16944094028_e827561536.jpg
> 
> hi there! does anyone know the name of this marc jacobs bag?
> 
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7616/16944094028_e827561536.jpg




I couldn't remember this, so I had to pick the brain of the lovely gordomom, who knew it's the Dr. Q Baby Boxy Satchel


----------



## MyFirstRealBag

Hi there
Does someone know the name of this bag? Just got this at Last Call. Thanks!


----------



## julie32

Hello Ladies,

I hope one of you can help me with the name of this Hobo Style... I am no expert in MJ, but somehow I love this bag...

http://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/marc-jacobs-tasche-schwarz/1008388.html

Thank you so much


----------



## kateincali

julie32 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope one of you can help me with the name of this Hobo Style... I am no expert in MJ, but somehow I love this bag...
> 
> http://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/marc-jacobs-tasche-schwarz/1008388.html
> 
> Thank you so much



it's from the bow wow wow line but i can't recall the style name


----------



## zodiac320

Hey everyone! I need help with this bag.. Anyone know the name?? bought in 2004 if that helps... Thanks in advance


----------



## julie32

faith_ann said:


> it's from the bow wow wow line but i can't recall the style name



Thank you, that really helped!


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Hello all
I am a Newbie to the Marc Jacobs area, usually checking on Coach bags.
my  ( well off ) sister in law gave me this bag so authenticity is not a question. It has never been used but I can't find the name of this collection or bag
can anyone help with the name I included a pic of the season & date code tags
Thanks in Advance
RC


----------



## kateincali

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am a Newbie to the Marc Jacobs area, usually checking on Coach bags.
> 
> my  ( well off ) sister in law gave me this bag so authenticity is not a question. It has never been used but I can't find the name of this collection or bag
> 
> can anyone help with the name I included a pic of the season & date code tags
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> RC




Memphis Lexie and I so want this bag, it's gorgeous!


----------



## missb

Hello lovely authenticators,

Anybody know what the name of this bag is? Also, I'm curious as to the weight of the bag. I had a large multipocket with suede lining and I thought it was too heavy.

TIA!!!


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

faith_ann said:


> Memphis Lexie and I so want this bag, it's gorgeous!


Thanks Faith_Ann 
It will be on ebay today if you would like the link
RC


----------



## kateincali

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Thanks Faith_Ann
> It will be on ebay today if you would like the link
> RC



you're not allowed to promote your own items on this forum, just for future reference


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

faith_ann said:


> you're not allowed to promote your own items on this forum, just for future reference


Very Sorry, Promise it won't happen again:shame:


----------



## missb

missb said:


> Hello lovely authenticators,
> 
> Anybody know what the name of this bag is? Also, I'm curious as to the weight of the bag. I had a large multipocket with suede lining and I thought it was too heavy.
> 
> TIA!!!


Bump...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## kateincali

missb said:


> Bump...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!




I'm not entirely sure but I think this was just called the quilted leather bowler

What does the season tag in the lining of the interior zip pocket read?


----------



## jun3machina

Pretty sure its the Ryder bag, named after  Winona Ryder. The smaller one is named after Julianne Moore...the Julianne. I used to have one in Bordeaux. One if my fav mj reds but the gathered/ruching on the handles had a design defect and often times you'll see them on eBay with the interior tube disconnected and the strap pulled out


----------



## tetsubean

Hi, I hope someone is able to help me identify the style of this bag. I searched on the web and have found the same hardware and material on other styles but not this shoulder bag. Any help/information would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## missb

faith_ann said:


> I'm not entirely sure but I think this was just called the quilted leather bowler
> 
> What does the season tag in the lining of the interior zip pocket read?



Thanks. Faith Ann! I don't have the bag in possession, so I can't tell you what the tag says


----------



## kateincali

missb said:


> Thanks. Faith Ann! I don't have the bag in possession, so I can't tell you what the tag says




Jun posted a few posts above that it's the Ryder


----------



## purselover0919

Hi!

I don't really know the Marc Jacobs brand and his handbags, but was hoping you guys could help!

I received this handbag from a relative (luxury brand aficionado) a few years back, but they never told me what style this is or anything. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jun3machina

It's the Selma tote bag...I believe circa 2004. But I've never seen it in that color way before. Could you post a picture of the interior nameplate?


----------



## louvigilante

Does this pleated shoulder bag have a name and also what year? Thanks for sharing your wealth of knowledge!


----------



## kateincali

louvigilante said:


> Does this pleated shoulder bag have a name and also what year? Thanks for sharing your wealth of knowledge!
> View attachment 3039778



resort 2007 little gordon


----------



## StarBrown

tetsubean said:


> Hi, I hope someone is able to help me identify the style of this bag. I searched on the web and have found the same hardware and material on other styles but not this shoulder bag. Any help/information would be appreciated. Thanks



Hope I'm not too late...

It's the Posh Turnlock Solid Fleet.  It was out quite a few years back, but I can't remember when.  Hope this helps.


----------



## tetsubean

StarBrown said:


> Hope I'm not too late...
> 
> It's the Posh Turnlock Solid Fleet.  It was out quite a few years back, but I can't remember when.  Hope this helps.


Hi StarBrown, thanks! I finally know the name of this bag


----------



## Teehee123

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/w696jr4u11msebp/AABrQ8INQ5kTqXR1ZeKWKA4ca
 Can anyone please help me with the name of this bag? I actually asked first if the seller still had the bag and she responded yes so I went ahead and purchased it. When several days passed without the bag being shipped off i asked the seller what was taking so long and she said the bag cannot be found. What upset me most is that I asked first if she still had It so why say yes if you were not even sure...? So does anyone have a clue? I'll try to find it elsewhere. Please and thank you.


----------



## jun3machina

It's from the Selma line...I think circa 2004. It may have a simple name like a drawstring tote. Love that color!


----------



## jun3machina

I think the color is fushcia or peony. I'll have to look it up. This  is the smaller version I think


----------



## Teehee123

Thank you very much. I love the color as well.


----------



## kateincali

i think the color was deep azalea IIRC


----------



## Pirula

Hello!  Can anyone please identify the name of this beauty?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## kateincali

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3059597
> View attachment 3059598
> 
> 
> Hello!  Can anyone please identify the name of this beauty?  Thanks in advance...



Karolina


----------



## Pirula

faith_ann said:


> Karolina




Thank you!


----------



## Curious_417

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l2om9hftwg3hcty/AAA9B4hezU6EF6_yTltpyXU3a?dl=0 it's a small clutch. Any idea of the name or any other details? There's no tags on the inside for me to go by. Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

Very early, circa 2002-2003. I think it was called the eilleen or evelyne bag...I had the larger tote version. Super durable soft calf


----------



## Curious_417

Thank you! I couldn't find it on google but if it's from way back in the day then I guess it wouldn't be easy to find. I appreciate the info.


----------



## kateincali

NicoleyD said:


> I Have recently brought this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag, just wondered if anyone knew the name of the bag? Or could give me any information? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065460





It's the lock it up Camille


----------



## NicoleyD

faith_ann said:


> It's the lock it up Camille




Thank you


----------



## alexsandrab

Does anyone know where I can find the 'Classic Q - Isabelle' Crossbody Bag? It seems to be sold out everywhere online and I haven't seen it in store for ages. Was it discontinued?


----------



## kateincali

alexsandrab said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the 'Classic Q - Isabelle' Crossbody Bag? It seems to be sold out everywhere online and I haven't seen it in store for ages. Was it discontinued?




Sites like eBay, Tradesy etc. and stores like Nordstrom Rack, Off 5th are your best bet to find one

MBMJ is folding soon so I guess you could say everything has been discontinued. I don't know what, if any, MBMJ styles will be produced under the new single Marc Jacobs label.


----------



## barbg

faith_ann said:


> I couldn't remember this, so I had to pick the brain of the lovely gordomom, who knew it's the Dr. Q Baby Boxy Satchel




thank you so very much! xxx


----------



## mgid14

Hi!

Can someone help me identify this bag? I saw it on a blog and it was only described as a Marc Jacobs bag! Help!


----------



## casseyelsie

mgid14 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me identify this bag? I saw it on a blog and it was only described as a Marc Jacobs bag! Help!




Wow that's very very nice!  I'd love to know too


----------



## mgid14

casseyelsie said:


> Wow that's very very nice!  I'd love to know too


Hi!

I actually JUST figured out that this is an older Michael Kors "Margo" bag! I think it's from 2012 but I'm not positive. Not sure why it was described as a Marc Jacobs, it kept me up last night!!


----------



## casseyelsie

mgid14 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I actually JUST figured out that this is an older Michael Kors "Margo" bag! I think it's from 2012 but I'm not positive. Not sure why it was described as a Marc Jacobs, it kept me up last night!!




Ooh disappointed to know because I'm not a fan of MK at all


----------



## Storm Spirit

Does anyone know the name of this style and colour? Haven't been able to find much info on it.


----------



## kateincali

Storm Spirit said:


> Does anyone know the name of this style and colour? Haven't been able to find much info on it.



lindy large single. i think the colour was just called pink


----------



## Storm Spirit

faith_ann said:


> lindy large single. i think the colour was just called pink



Thank you!


----------



## Marishun

Hi all! I'm hoping someone could help me name this bag. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Marishun

Sorry, I'm newbie More pics:


----------



## kateincali

Marishun said:


> Hi all! I'm hoping someone could help me name this bag. Thanks a lot!



do you happen to have a photo of the front of the bag?


----------



## kateincali

Marishun said:


> Sorry, I'm newbie More pics:



there we go  it's the mini polly

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Marc-Jacobs-Polly-Mini-Crossbody-Bag-Black/prod159870017/p.prod


----------



## Marishun

faith_ann said:


> there we go  it's the mini polly
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Marc-Jacobs-Polly-Mini-Crossbody-Bag-Black/prod159870017/p.prod


Wow, thanks


----------



## kthle

Can someone help me identify this bag? Thanks!


----------



## UKBagQueen

Hi

Can anyone give me a colour for this bag? Quinn Hobo is the style I think. 

I'm generally more of a MBMJ girl but I have a Wintergreen Grace and recently picked up one of these on the bay. (This is a pic from elsewhere on the web as photos of my bag weren't great and haven't got round to taking any new as too busy selling shoes to feed my bag habit!)

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## UKBagQueen

kthle said:


> Can someone help me identify this bag? Thanks!



Hi. It is a Marc by Marc Jacobs Revolution Joanna in Deepest Brown I think.

Kate


----------



## Jannes

.


----------



## Jannes

Anyone know the name of this black M by MJ-bag? :

finncdn.no/mmo/2015/8/vertical-5/30/9/636/738/79_1306659013.jpg
(Klick on the link. My Mac won´t let me post the picture directly)


----------



## laredo

I would need help identifying this model:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/marc-jacobs-silver-toned-hardware-satchel-black-7456183/

Does anyone know the style name and year of this model? Is it just called "Workwear"? 

I've bought this bag (not this particular but the same model) used, and the material feels very different from Classic Q bags. Does anyone know if it's real leather? My bag doesn't have any tags inside, so I haven't been able to google any serial numbers to identify the model, and actually thought about if it's a fake model.

Thank you!


----------



## laredo

laredo said:


> I would need help identifying this model:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/marc-jacobs-silver-toned-hardware-satchel-black-7456183/
> 
> Does anyone know the style name and year of this model? Is it just called "Workwear"?
> 
> I've bought this bag (not this particular but the same model) used, and the material feels very different from Classic Q bags. Does anyone know if it's real leather? My bag doesn't have any tags inside, so I haven't been able to google any serial numbers to identify the model, and actually thought about if it's a fake model.
> 
> Thank you!


Would anyone be able to help with this, please?


----------



## mster425

Jannes said:


> Anyone know the name of this black M by MJ-bag? :
> 
> finncdn.no/mmo/2015/8/vertical-5/30/9/636/738/79_1306659013.jpg
> (Klick on the link. My Mac won´t let me post the picture directly)



Someone else will weigh in, but I think that's the softy-jorie satchel


----------



## mster425

laredo said:


> Would anyone be able to help with this, please?



I think it's the Strippy Zippy Groovee bag


----------



## laredo

mster425 said:


> I think it's the Strippy Zippy Groovee bag


Thank you!


----------



## jensen

hello could anyone please tell me what name is this marc by marc Jacobs bag?from which years? thank you very much


----------



## jensen

could anyone tell me more about this Marc Jacobs stam bag? year?leathertype?anything you knowThanx a lot in advance


----------



## jensen

could anyone tell me more about this BIG Marc Jacobs stam bag with gold chain? year?leathertype?anything you knowThanx a lot in advance zipper says:riri.


----------



## Nickitahh

Hey! Does anyone know what this beauty is called? I found someone selling this one at a random app but they won't reply. ): Anything will help please and thank you!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I picked this up at Nordstrom Rack. It was $112 + I'll get 30% off tomorrow after the price adjustment.

Does anyone know the style and color name? Thank you!


----------



## lolamagnolia

Can anyone tell me the color of this bag please. Thanks!!


----------



## lolamagnolia

Here is a pic of the tag inside


----------



## mster425

lolamagnolia said:


> Here is a pic of the tag inside



Hi, I'm almost positive it's shiraz.


----------



## ladybag31

Hello everyone,im new in TPF likewise with MBMJ bags. I have posted this in the authenticate forum for MJ and MBMJ bags, still waiting for some replies. 
Can anyone here pls tell me the name of this bag and I know this 
Is a Name this bag forum but if anyone here can also give me a heads up if this bag is authentic or not. Thanks


----------



## Seaburdon

Does anyone know this bag name? Trying to find it is so hard and the girl who posed this won't tell people (these Instagram girls are so rude) it's from last month so somewhere must have it?!


----------



## edanc

Seaburdon said:


> Does anyone know this bag name? Trying to find it is so hard and the girl who posed this won't tell people (these Instagram girls are so rude) it's from last month so somewhere must have it?!



It looks like the Marc Jacobs Big Apple Tote (I'm not too sure on the sizing though so it could also be the Not So Big Apple Tote or the Big Big Apple Tote)


----------



## Seaburdon

Thanks so much! &#128513;


----------



## wifeyb

Just saw this MbMJ bag and fell in love, anyone know the name?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## edanc

wifeyb said:


> Just saw this MbMJ bag and fell in love, anyone know the name?? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218300



It's the MBMJ Serpentine Satchel


----------



## wifeyb

edanc said:


> it's the mbmj serpentine satchel




thank you!!!!


----------



## edanc

Seaburdon said:


> Thanks so much! &#128513;





wifeyb said:


> thank you!!!!



Your welcome


----------



## bluedawn

I saw this at a local rack and loved the color. Does anyone know the style name? TIA!!


----------



## kateincali

lolamagnolia said:


> Can anyone tell me the color of this bag please. Thanks!!




Shiraz


----------



## kateincali

bluedawn said:


> View attachment 3227539
> 
> I saw this at a local rack and loved the color. Does anyone know the style name? TIA!!




MARChive Hillier


----------



## kateincali

ladybag31 said:


> Hello everyone,im new in TPF likewise with MBMJ bags. I have posted this in the authenticate forum for MJ and MBMJ bags, still waiting for some replies.
> 
> Can anyone here pls tell me the name of this bag and I know this
> 
> Is a Name this bag forum but if anyone here can also give me a heads up if this bag is authentic or not. Thanks




Authentic. It's either the twisted q baby aidan bowler or the twisted q groovee. I can't tell from the photos


----------



## ladybag31

faith_ann said:


> Authentic. It's either the twisted q baby aidan bowler or the twisted q groovee. I can't tell from the photos



Thanks and happy 2016 to you.


----------



## Daephine

Hi, I have never seen this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag before. Anyone know what it is? Apparently it's a large overnight type bag. Do they still sell it? TY!


----------



## Mursis

Hi all,

Sorry for the awful quality photo, but would anyone happen to know which MJ bag this is?


----------



## kateincali

Mursis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the awful quality photo, but would anyone happen to know which MJ bag this is?




Ursula


----------



## kateincali

Daephine said:


> Hi, I have never seen this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag before. Anyone know what it is? Apparently it's a large overnight type bag. Do they still sell it? TY!




I don't believe this is authentic. I'd need more photos but it has that fake white tag on it


----------



## Daephine

faith_ann said:


> I don't believe this is authentic. I'd need more photos but it has that fake white tag on it



That makes sense. I didn't think of that.
Had to search around for more pics. Someone posted it online..... And looking at them now... It is quite possibly a fake.

Thanks faith_ann!


----------



## clydekiwi

I seen this in the rectangle shape was it released in this shape? Thanks


----------



## kateincali

clydekiwi said:


> I seen this in the rectangle shape was it released in this shape? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236071




That's the cooper


----------



## kateincali

Daephine said:


> That makes sense. I didn't think of that.
> 
> Had to search around for more pics. Someone posted it online..... And looking at them now... It is quite possibly a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks faith_ann!




Yeah, not authentic


----------



## clydekiwi

faith_ann said:


> That's the cooper




Thanks! When was it released


----------



## kateincali

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks! When was it released




I had one from Fall 2011 so I think then, but I don't recall whether or not it was released for a few seasons


----------



## UKBagQueen

Hi

Can anyone tell me what this one is please? Any info on style, colour, year etc. much  appreciated. 







Thanks,
Kate


----------



## sweetmaus

Hello!

Attached are photos of a MBMJ bag I could not find online. If anyone knows what year it is from... please let me know! Thank you.


----------



## kateincali

jnfrmana said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> Attached are photos of a MBMJ bag I could not find online. If anyone knows what year it is from... please let me know! Thank you.




Maverick Allie F/W 2012


----------



## sweetmaus

faith_ann said:


> Maverick Allie F/W 2012



You're awesome!!! Thanks for the help. Now I'm super excited about my purchase!


----------



## blivlien

Hi all,

Does anyone remember what this is called and the colour? I can only remember the Bruna and Casey bags from this range. 

Thanks


----------



## kateincali

blivlien said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone remember what this is called and the colour? I can only remember the Bruna and Casey bags from this range.
> 
> Thanks




Kristina


----------



## blivlien

faith_ann said:


> Kristina


You're a fountain of knowledge! Thanks!


----------



## amorales208

name this MJ bag please!!! I'd love to be able to know in order to purchase


----------



## kateincali

amorales208 said:


> View attachment 3255590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name this MJ bag please!!! I'd love to be able to know in order to purchase




I only see it in stock in black

m.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-classic-q-baby-aidan


----------



## amorales208

Thanks Faith_Ann


----------



## Daephine

Anyone know the name of this Marc Jacobs bag? Ty!


----------



## justbuynpurses

Can someone please help me idenify this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kateincali

Daephine said:


> Anyone know the name of this Marc Jacobs bag? Ty!




Mercer Cole


----------



## justbuynpurses

faith_ann said:


> Mercer Cole


Any idea on mine?


----------



## kateincali

justbuynpurses said:


> Can someone please help me idenify this bag? Thanks in advance!







justbuynpurses said:


> Any idea on mine?




Perry


----------



## justbuynpurses

faith_ann said:


> Perry


Oh my gosh, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Chatterdrhythms

I ordered this from therealreal.

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-322353

Does anybody know the purse's name? Thank you!


----------



## Chatterdrhythms

Chatterdrhythms said:


> I ordered this from therealreal.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-322353
> 
> Does anybody know the purse's name? Thank you!



Sorry, images are attached now.


----------



## marivic_bec

Beach Bum said:


> PS-
> 
> ANY MJ item is fine(shoes,accessories..ETC!)




Hi TPF gals!
Would anyone of you tell me the model or name of this marc jacobs bag? It was given to me as a gift long way back but till now, i didn't know its name
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Apprecite any comments! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## kateincali

marivic_bec said:


> Hi TPF gals!
> Would anyone of you tell me the model or name of this marc jacobs bag? It was given to me as a gift long way back but till now, i didn't know its name
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281489
> 
> 
> Apprecite any comments! [emoji173]&#65039;




Lacquered karlie


----------



## kateincali

Chatterdrhythms said:


> Sorry, images are attached now.




Mayfair


----------



## marivic_bec

faith_ann said:


> Lacquered karlie




Thank you so much for your response. You're a great help! [emoji106]


----------



## citizen.jaime

Hi everyone! Did not ses a "Name that Marc by Marc Jacobs bag" so I am posting this here. 

Does anyone know what this is called?


----------



## shoeme

Hi!! Would anyone be able to tell me the year, name, and price of this bag? Thank you lovely people


----------



## kateincali

citizen.jaime said:


> Hi everyone! Did not ses a "Name that Marc by Marc Jacobs bag" so I am posting this here.
> 
> Does anyone know what this is called?



this was the softy 'something' but i can't recall the something part, sorry  it's an older style


----------



## IndiavonHalkein

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I saw it at Nordstroms in Fall 2009, failed to buy it, went back when I realized I made a mistake, but it was gone. I failed to get the name, and all I remember was the color was called ink blue. It's MbMJ.

drive.google.com/file/d/0B-GDyBb05CECOUVQcmgybUEya1E/view?usp=sharing

(Also, I'm an old member who lost access to her old email address and can't remember her password)


----------



## kateincali

IndiavonHalkein said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? I saw it at Nordstroms in Fall 2009, failed to buy it, went back when I realized I made a mistake, but it was gone. I failed to get the name, and all I remember was the color was called ink blue. It's MbMJ.
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B-GDyBb05CECOUVQcmgybUEya1E/view?usp=sharing
> 
> (Also, I'm an old member who lost access to her old email address and can't remember her password)



totally turnlock faridah


----------



## IndiavonHalkein

faith_ann said:


> totally turnlock faridah



Thanks!


----------



## citizen.jaime

faith_ann said:


> this was the softy 'something' but i can't recall the something part, sorry  it's an older style



Thank You!


----------



## hillaryhath

I remember wanting this bag in maybe 2007 or 2008?  There were others like it in different prints and corduroy.  I finally found one in good condition on eBay a couple weeks ago and I want to know more about it... like, what was it called?  When did it go on sale and what was the original price?





Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## mphlife

Hi everyone! This is my first post on tpf so sorry if I do anything wrong [emoji51] I saw this crossbody bag at Century 21 in the summer but forgot to take pictures of the tags. The lock is like those of the Mbmj top schooly line but I've had no luck. I think it's more green than the picture shows. Can anyone id it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kelsey153

Don't know if anyone has asked about this one, but what is the name of this one? Supposedly a vintage MJ?


----------



## SusanMargaret

mphlife said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on tpf so sorry if I do anything wrong [emoji51] I saw this crossbody bag at Century 21 in the summer but forgot to take pictures of the tags. The lock is like those of the Mbmj top schooly line but I've had no luck. I think it's more green than the picture shows. Can anyone id it? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3349784


It's an "On the Dot" , but I don't know the style. . I have a Carmena WOC with that clasp.


----------



## kateincali

mphlife said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on tpf so sorry if I do anything wrong [emoji51] I saw this crossbody bag at Century 21 in the summer but forgot to take pictures of the tags. The lock is like those of the Mbmj top schooly line but I've had no luck. I think it's more green than the picture shows. Can anyone id it? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3349784







SusanMargaret said:


> It's an "On the Dot" , but I don't know the style. . I have a Carmena WOC with that clasp.




It's the circle in the square

mph, I can't quite tell what the strap looks like in your photo but if you google the style, it'll pull up the various versions


----------



## kateincali

hillaryhath said:


> I remember wanting this bag in maybe 2007 or 2008?  There were others like it in different prints and corduroy.  I finally found one in good condition on eBay a couple weeks ago and I want to know more about it... like, what was it called?  When did it go on sale and what was the original price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thanks!







kelsey153 said:


> Don't know if anyone has asked about this one, but what is the name of this one? Supposedly a vintage MJ?




I can't remember off the top of my head and my wifi is too limited to check, but I think both these styles are posted in the reference libraries in this sub-forum, probably in the vintage/discontinued threads


----------



## kelsey153

faith_ann said:


> I can't remember off the top of my head and my wifi is too limited to check, but I think both these styles are posted in the reference libraries in this sub-forum, probably in the vintage/discontinued threads


 
Thanks Faith Ann I will check that out. Those threads are always so daunting because half of them are ebay links/pictures that don't exist anymore so it's impossible to tell unless you google as well. 


I wish we had like a spreadsheet with the name and picture of each bag so that this kind of thing doesn't happen.


----------



## kelsey153

Can't figure out what it is. I'm losing my mind.


I'm thinking it's a very early Marc Jacobs because I found another vintage one online that has a similar turnlock. https://www.etsy.com/listing/231881327/marc-jacobs-turnlock-bag-black-leather?ref=market (Sorry it wouldn't link)



She wrote that it's from the 80s, but she's not sure on any specifics for that bag. So I'm going to guess it's an 80s or 90s one. I kinda equate it to the elder "Polly" which if I'm not mistaken is from 1984?


Anyway, internet only goes back so far. Losing my mind.


----------



## kateincali

kelsey153 said:


> Thanks Faith Ann I will check that out. Those threads are always so daunting because half of them are ebay links/pictures that don't exist anymore so it's impossible to tell unless you google as well.
> 
> I wish we had like a spreadsheet with the name and picture of each bag so that this kind of thing doesn't happen.




Agreed. I'm almost obsessively organized and the reference library drives me nuts - I wish it could be edited and re-done


----------



## kateincali

kelsey153 said:


> Can't figure out what it is. I'm losing my mind.
> 
> I'm thinking it's a very early Marc Jacobs because I found another vintage one online that has a similar turnlock. https://www.etsy.com/listing/231881327/marc-jacobs-turnlock-bag-black-leather?ref=market (Sorry it wouldn't link)
> 
> She wrote that it's from the 80s, but she's not sure on any specifics for that bag. So I'm going to guess it's an 80s or 90s one. I kinda equate it to the elder "Polly" which if I'm not mistaken is from 1984?
> 
> Anyway, internet only goes back so far. Losing my mind.




Heh, someone has confused you 

The first season was 2001/2002, which that bag looks to be around. Request clear photos of the nameplate, zipper pull engraving, and underside of the zipper head to confirm authenticity.

There are no MJ bags from the 90s or 80s. The 1984 collection was released in, what was it...2011? It's just the name of a line that has several different styles and doesn't have anything to do with this bag. It likely doesn't have an actual style name aside from something like 'black turnlock bag'


----------



## kelsey153

faith_ann said:


> Heh, someone has confused you
> 
> The first season was 2001/2002, which that bag looks to be around. Request clear photos of the nameplate, zipper pull engraving, and underside of the zipper head to confirm authenticity.
> 
> There are no MJ bags from the 90s or 80s. The 1984 collection was released in, what was it...2011? It's just the name of a line that has several different styles and doesn't have anything to do with this bag. It likely doesn't have an actual style name aside from something like 'black turnlock bag'


 
Ahhh... You are right on my confusion  Thanks very much for your assistance! So much to learn


----------



## laredo

Hi! I've bought this beautiful MbMJ bag but would love to know what is the name of the model. Would someone be able to help me with this? Thank you!


----------



## JamieAng

Hi ladies,

Im about to get this bag off the net. It's selling cheaply and I loved this colour so much!

But I do not know what model is this. Can someone kindly tell me what is this model?
Wanna find more modelling pics of this bag before I decide to buy 

Thanks!

https://d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/products/2016/01/01/marc_by_marc_jacobs_grey_leather_bag_1451622361_08863ea9.jpg


----------



## Jannes

hillaryhath said:


> I remember wanting this bag in maybe 2007 or 2008?  There were others like it in different prints and corduroy.  I finally found one in good condition on eBay a couple weeks ago and I want to know more about it... like, what was it called?  When did it go on sale and what was the original price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thanks!



It´s the _Marc by Marc Jacobs Core Canvas Faridah (Madras Red Multi)_, maybe? (Found a picture and name when I searched for another Faridah)


----------



## hillaryhath

jannes said:


> it´s the _marc by marc jacobs core canvas faridah (madras red multi)_, maybe? (found a picture and name when i searched for another faridah)



thank you so much!!!!


----------



## hillaryhath

please delete


----------



## hillaryhath

JamieAng said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Im about to get this bag off the net. It's selling cheaply and I loved this colour so much!
> 
> But I do not know what model is this. Can someone kindly tell me what is this model?
> Wanna find more modelling pics of this bag before I decide to buy
> 
> Thanks!



I have that bag!  Its one of my all time favorites!  I bought it at Saks in fall 2008 and I think it cost $550.  Unfortunately I forgot what its called, but the SA who was helping me told me that it was exclusive to Saks.   I never followed up on finding out  whether or not it was exclusive but I quite literally have never seen another one until now so I don't doubt its exclusivity.  I didn't even know it came in other colors.


----------



## mphlife

faith_ann said:


> It's the circle in the square
> 
> mph, I can't quite tell what the strap looks like in your photo but if you google the style, it'll pull up the various versions




Thank you and SusanMargaret so much!


----------



## laredo

laredo said:


> Hi! I've bought this beautiful MbMJ bag but would love to know what is the name of the model. Would someone be able to help me with this? Thank you!



Would anyone be able to help with this, please?


----------



## harrypaws

Hi ladies wondering if anyone can name this bag I came across it in my local TK Maxx
http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/elizacat11/media/IMG_0456_zps8izkesoi.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/elizacat11/media/IMG_0458_zpsoqc7hbqv.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
I have a couple more photos if they are needed.
Its quite a stiff leather and its kind of metallic dark grey looking.


----------



## kateincali

harrypaws said:


> Hi ladies wondering if anyone can name this bag I came across it in my local TK Maxx
> http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/elizacat11/media/IMG_0456_zps8izkesoi.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/elizacat11/media/IMG_0458_zpsoqc7hbqv.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> I have a couple more photos if they are needed.
> Its quite a stiff leather and its kind of metallic dark grey looking.




Victoria


----------



## harrypaws

faith_ann said:


> Victoria



Wow that was so quick!
Thank you I looked but couldn't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## OrdKris

Could anyone help me with the name of these two bags? I love them and use them rarely and have seen maybe 4 each over the last 5 years. Any help I would appreciate


----------



## soko

Hi together,

does anybody know what model / year this MJ bag is? Seems pretty old to me, but I could not find it online yet.
Thanks


----------



## OrdKris

I will keep an eye out as I am still trying to find my name's of the bags I have. Yours looks like the shape of his popular quilt bag. I know the first pic of my first bag was made when he was still a designer for Louis Vuitton. Funny enough it is the exact dimensions of the Louis Vuitton speedy 35. Is yours heavy? Thick leather?


----------



## UKBagQueen

Hey ladies

I like to think that I know my Totally Turnlock but I've come across a bargain that has stumped me. Any ideas?


----------



## OrdKris

Hello everyone 
 I am new to this site and would love any feedback on the two satin, canvas and leather bags. I know the one in the middle is a Patti/Carmin. I actually destroyed my Carmin to add the leather buckle strap piece to the Patti. 

The other two I got years ago and have seen less then a handful and never have known or got information on their names. From what I know they were made when Marc Jacobs was still a designer for Louis Vuitton around 2004-2006. 

If anyone has any information I would 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  love and appreciate any feedback


----------



## kateincali

OrdKris said:


> Hello everyone
> I am new to this site and would love any feedback on the two satin, canvas and leather bags. I know the one in the middle is a Patti/Carmin. I actually destroyed my Carmin to add the leather buckle strap piece to the Patti.
> 
> The other two I got years ago and have seen less then a handful and never have known or got information on their names. From what I know they were made when Marc Jacobs was still a designer for Louis Vuitton around 2004-2006.
> 
> If anyone has any information I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love and appreciate any feedback



Do either of them have season tags? That might help narrow it down.


----------



## OrdKris

Hi Faith-Ann,

Thank you for responding I appreciate it  Forgive me please :/ What is a season tag and where should look? Is it like a date code? Serial number?


----------



## kateincali

OrdKris said:


> Hi Faith-Ann,
> 
> Thank you for responding I appreciate it  Forgive me please :/ What is a season tag and where should look? Is it like a date code? Serial number?



It's a tag, usually in an interior pocket. It can be tucked into the corner and hard to find. Not all season tags look like this, but as an example:




Yours may be pre 2005 and not have one. I can't recall which season they are, just figured I'd ask in case


----------



## OrdKris

Oh great, Thank you! I will look. I really appreciate it. I will post them if I find them  I will try to google them as well.


----------



## OrdKris

I found the season tag you were talking about on the pink and purple Marc Jacobs inside the interior pocket. But on the black and brown bag with ALL of the same materials, strap etc no tag? Both bags have the identical materials just a different shape and color on the black and brown one and no tag? I will google the tag, but if anyone else knows anything about these two bags or the tag I would love and appreciate any information. Thank you in advance


----------



## OrdKris

Here are the two bags


----------



## RueMonge

I think R 05 means Resort Collection 2005, but I can't speak to authenticity


----------



## OrdKris

Thank you


----------



## greencurrytofu

Does any one know what this bag is called? I love the way it opens.


----------



## OrdKris

Update. The large merlot and pink bag is called the Bauletto satin collection and it was sold in Nieman Marcus in 2006. He made two sizes and two different color palettes for spring and fall. The fall colors are olive green and orange. I just found a smaller version of the larger one I have for under $100. These bags were only produced once and retailed for over $2,000 for the large one and over $1,000 for the smaller one. These bags are extremely rare and I assume the reason I got the ones I have is because most women who are selling them can not find any history on them. 

Also in the same color palette as mine he also made one called  the Satin Mia. Same year and materials just a different shape. If anyone comes across these GRAB IT! They are rare and he was still designing for LV when he made these.


----------



## kateincali

greencurrytofu said:


> Does any one know what this bag is called? I love the way it opens.



I know the large one is the Chevron Caroline; I think this was the small Chevron but am not 100% sure

There's one for sale at TRR btw

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-handle-bag-60


----------



## kateincali

OrdKris said:


> Update. The large merlot and pink bag is called the Bauletto satin collection and it was sold in Nieman Marcus in 2006. He made two sizes and two different color palettes for spring and fall. The fall colors are olive green and orange. I just found a smaller version of the larger one I have for under $100. These bags were only produced once and retailed for over $2,000 for the large one and over $1,000 for the smaller one. These bags are extremely rare and I assume the reason I got the ones I have is because most women who are selling them can not find any history on them.
> 
> Also in the same color palette as mine he also made one called  the Satin Mia. Same year and materials just a different shape. If anyone comes across these GRAB IT! They are rare and he was still designing for LV when he made these.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## Jaellexo

Okay so there is a bag I've been wanting for A WHILE but could never find the name of it . I'm sure I can get it preloved because I don't think it's sold anymore. HELP PLEASE!!!!


----------



## kateincali

Jaellexo said:


> Okay so there is a bag I've been wanting for A WHILE but could never find the name of it . I'm sure I can get it preloved because I don't think it's sold anymore. HELP PLEASE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420742



It's a fake bag and isn't a copy of any actual MBMJ style


----------



## Jaellexo

faith_ann said:


> It's a fake bag and isn't a copy of any actual MBMJ style



Oh my god really???? I've been looking for this bag for like 2 years. I've seen multiple different women with it. I was under the impression it was a discontinued style. Thanks for the info! Now I know why I can't find it anywhere lol.


----------



## eaw1

does anyone know the name of this one?  and maybe the year?
thanks!


----------



## greencurrytofu

faith_ann said:


> I know the large one is the Chevron Caroline; I think this was the small Chevron but am not 100% sure



Thank you faith_ann for the Chevron Caroline info. I am loving this bag because the frame is great, the leather is lovely, and the lining is very chic.  
Maybe I'll have to get the larger one from therealreal! 
It looks like there are actually three sizes and I have the smallest one. It is an appropriate size for an evening bag.

In a side note I wonder what happened to my photo on post #4471. I can no longer see it.


----------



## elibells

Hello, 
Could anyone help me identify the model of this handbag? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201620312958?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 
Many thanks!
Ellie


----------



## OrdKris

Thanks to Faith and her MJ knowledge I am adding to my collection. I have also found that MJ produced 4 color palettes for his 2006 collection. He also made two different sizes. Thank you again Faith and all the women that appreciate Marc Jacobs


----------



## pasitmd1990

Can anyone identify this marc by marc jacobs bag? Thanks


----------



## Miss T.

Hello,
Can someone help me identify the name of this bag? Thank you so much.


----------



## Sora_V

Hi, Can someone please help identify this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag? Thanks!


----------



## tickedoffchick

pasitmd1990 said:


> Can anyone identify this marc by marc jacobs bag? Thanks


That looks like the Marc by Marc Jacobs Preppy Leather Hobo. Part of the Preppy range, which was done in both nylon and for several seasons in leather as well. What's missing seems to be the luggage tag they came with (hangs from the loop on the front) and a crossbody strap.


----------



## kateincali

elibells said:


> Hello,
> Could anyone help me identify the model of this handbag?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201620312958?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> Many thanks!
> Ellie



Softy City


----------



## kateincali

Miss T. said:


> Hello,
> Can someone help me identify the name of this bag? Thank you so much.



I think it's an unstuffed Totally Turnlock Tobo

www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/details?productId=29706


----------



## Miss T.

faith_ann said:


> I think it's an unstuffed Totally Turnlock Tobo
> 
> www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/details?productId=29706



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## kateincali

Sora_V said:


> Hi, Can someone please help identify this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag? Thanks!



Pretty sure it's from the Grommets collection but idk the exact style. Maybe you'll have better luck googling than I [emoji253]


----------



## Sora_V

faith_ann said:


> Pretty sure it's from the Grommets collection but idk the exact style. Maybe you'll have better luck googling than I [emoji253]


I googled and looked at many online shopping websites but haven't got any luck yet. The seller merely lists it as MBMJ bag, which makes me even more skeptical about the authenticity of it. Anyway, thanks a lot for replying


----------



## kateincali

Sora_V said:


> I googled and looked at many online shopping websites but haven't got any luck yet. The seller merely lists it as MBMJ bag, which makes me even more skeptical about the authenticity of it. Anyway, thanks a lot for replying



Not all bags have them but there might be an interior tag that has a style number you can google


----------



## UKBagQueen

Hi gang

Can anybody tell me what this style is. Have also seen it in black. Think it is from 2008 but can't find the style name. 

Thanks for any help,
Kate


----------



## kateincali

UKBagQueen said:


> Hi gang
> 
> Can anybody tell me what this style is. Have also seen it in black. Think it is from 2008 but can't find the style name.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Kate



Meredith


----------



## soko

Hi there,

I asked a few months ago about the name and year of my MJ bag but did not get any replies. Maybe anybody recognizes this bag  Thanks in advance


----------



## kateincali

soko said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I asked a few months ago about the name and year of my MJ bag but did not get any replies. Maybe anybody recognizes this bag  Thanks in advance



If that's authentic, it's an older Jacobs by Marc Jacobs for Marc by Marc Jacobs specialty item that was likely just called a tote. That line used those zipper pulls and similar material tags. Is the strap hardware engraved with Marc and/or Jacobs?

It isn't collection or MBMJ, though.


----------



## eritrejo

Can anyone help me? Found this mini bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank u [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## sonaturallyme

I was watching the latest episode of Blackish and all I could think about was how much I love the bag Tracee Ellis Ross is wearing. Anyone know anything about this bag? TIA!


----------



## kateincali

sonaturallyme said:


> I was watching the latest episode of Blackish and all I could think about was how much I love the bag Tracee Ellis Ross is wearing. Anyone know anything about this bag? TIA!



m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/marc-jacobs-collage-printed-crossbody?ID=1637011


----------



## sonaturallyme

faith_ann said:


> m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/marc-jacobs-collage-printed-crossbody?ID=1637011



Thank you!! I'm so sad I missed out on this one!


----------



## Peach08

Hi all 
Looking to find the name of this Marc jacobs bag
Thank you all in advance


----------



## kateincali

Peach08 said:


> Hi all
> Looking to find the name of this Marc jacobs bag
> Thank you all in advance
> View attachment 3483319



It's an older (quilted) Venetia


----------



## Peach08

faith_ann said:


> It's an older (quilted) Venetia



Thank you!


----------



## polly copestake

venetia


----------



## diva1029

Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Criselda

Does anybody know the style of this bag?


----------



## laredo

Criselda said:


> Does anybody know the style of this bag?


Hi! Looks like Marc by Marc Jacobs New Q Baby Groovee.


----------



## elation

Hello,

Does anyone know if the Bentley comes in two sizes? Or if this one is even a Bentley? It looks much smaller than the one I have!

TIA~


----------



## Amalee07

Hi, can anyone help identify the style name and year this bag if from?


----------



## MMMommy

I bought this MBMJ bag at Nordstrom Rack today, and I'm trying to figure out the exact name/style for this bag.  Can anyone identify it by name?  Thanks!


----------



## laredo

MMMommy said:


> I bought this MBMJ bag at Nordstrom Rack today, and I'm trying to figure out the exact name/style for this bag.  Can anyone identify it by name?  Thanks!



Looks like Revolution hobo  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-revolution-hobo/3347699


----------



## beb205

Hi All! I bought this bag at Nordstrom Rack yesterday and can't find anything similar to it online. It's very similar to the classic natasha q mini, but the nameplate reads "Marc Jacobs New York" vs. the standard MBMJ plate. The color is "salmon" (the last photo shows the color more accurately). Can anyone identify it or explain the name plate? Thank you!!


----------



## new.old.bag

I'm pretty sure that is just the new name and logo now that the MBMJ line has been discontinued/merged with the premium line.


----------



## laredo

Wow.. and look at that new zipper too. Very interesting, thank you for sharing.


----------



## kateincali

beb205 said:


> Hi All! I bought this bag at Nordstrom Rack yesterday and can't find anything similar to it online. It's very similar to the classic natasha q mini, but the nameplate reads "Marc Jacobs New York" vs. the standard MBMJ plate. The color is "salmon" (the last photo shows the color more accurately). Can anyone identify it or explain the name plate? Thank you!!





new.old.bag said:


> I'm pretty sure that is just the new name and logo now that the MBMJ line has been discontinued/merged with the premium line.





laredo said:


> Wow.. and look at that new zipper too. Very interesting, thank you for sharing.



Just adding that this style  Marc Jacobs New York nameplate has been scrapped. The MBMJ styles that were briefly carried over, like the Hillier and Natasha (was that it? I can't remember), have also apparently been discontinued. 

* info according to MJ CS, when I asked, anyway


----------



## beb205

faith_ann said:


> Just adding that this style  Marc Jacobs New York nameplate has been scrapped. The MBMJ styles that were briefly carried over, like the Hillier and Natasha (was that it? I can't remember), have also apparently been discontinued.
> 
> * info according to MJ CS, when I asked, anyway



Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## christij

Curious if this style actually existed, and if so what the name was? I've searched the forum inside out and am still not sure what the answer is. Stella Tote? Big Tote? North South Stella? And if anyone has one, how is it's size in reference to Stella? Is it just taller as it appears?  Thank you!


----------



## kateincali

christij said:


> Curious if this style actually existed, and if so what the name was? I've searched the forum inside out and am still not sure what the answer is. Stella Tote? Big Tote? North South Stella? And if anyone has one, how is it's size in reference to Stella? Is it just taller as it appears?  Thank you!
> View attachment 3693423


i want to say it was the N/S Tote but i'm only like 45% sure onthat

the size according to https://poshmark.com/listing/Large-Marc-Jacobs-beautiful-bag-56eb2dada88e7df7fd000429 is 13 1/2"W x 18 1/2"H x 5"D


----------



## christij

Thank you! I don't think I'd ever seen one before, and have seen like six of them this month. Waiting for one of them to join the rest of my collection.  



faith_ann said:


> i want to say it was the N/S Tote but i'm only like 45% sure onthat
> 
> the size according to https://poshmark.com/listing/Large-Marc-Jacobs-beautiful-bag-56eb2dada88e7df7fd000429 is 13 1/2"W x 18 1/2"H x 5"D


----------



## justkd

Hi! Thinking about buy this used bag. Any idea if this is an actual design/it's authentic? Thanks!!


----------



## kateincali

justkd said:


> Hi! Thinking about buy this used bag. Any idea if this is an actual design/it's authentic? Thanks!!
> View attachment 3714492
> View attachment 3714491
> 
> View attachment 3714489


i don't know the name but it looks fine, made in tag(s) and interior label will confirm. the authentication thread is here if you get the additional photos 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs.693652/


----------



## justkd

faith_ann said:


> i don't know the name but it looks fine, made in tag(s) and interior label will confirm. the authentication thread is here if you get the additional photos
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs.693652/



Thanks! I ordered it, and will head over to authenticate it once it arrives


----------



## Tosa22

Hi! Could someone please let me know the name of my MbMJ bag?  Thanks!!


----------



## kateincali

Tosa22 said:


> Hi! Could someone please let me know the name of my MbMJ bag?  Thanks!!


totally turnlock quinn


----------



## Tosa22

faith_ann said:


> totally turnlock quinn


Thank you so much!


----------



## srtking

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I purchased it on Ebay in 2014 and have been trying to find out ever since. Many of the details match the Mighty Weekender I bought in 2007 so I'm guessing its from then. The interior is a faint green and pink paisley. Thanks in advance!


----------



## qksilver

Hi! I recently purchased this MJ tote from TJMaxx. Can anyone tell me what it is called?  I've been searching online and haven't seen many similar ones, so I'm starting to wonder if this is actually an authentic MJ model or not.


----------



## kateincali

qksilver said:


> Hi! I recently purchased this MJ tote from TJMaxx. Can anyone tell me what it is called?  I've been searching online and haven't seen many similar ones, so I'm starting to wonder if this is actually an authentic MJ model or not.


is there anything on the Marc Jacobs hang tag or an interior tag with a code?


----------



## qksilver

faith_ann said:


> is there anything on the Marc Jacobs hang tag or an interior tag with a code?


Here's the hang tag.  I googled the style # (M0011984-001) and didn't come up with anything. Inside, on a zip pocket there's a leather label that says "Marc Jacobs New York" just like the labeling on the outside.


----------



## bobochu

qksilver said:


> Here's the hang tag.  I googled the style # (M0011984-001) and didn't come up with anything. Inside, on a zip pocket there's a leather label that says "Marc Jacobs New York" just like the labeling on the outside.



https://www.amazon.com/Marc-Jacobs-Classic-Shopper-Leather/dp/B073DVJF1T
It's called the *Classic Shopper Leather Tote Bag. *


----------



## qksilver

bobochu said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Marc-Jacobs-Classic-Shopper-Leather/dp/B073DVJF1T
> It's called the *Classic Shopper Leather Tote Bag. *


ah thank you so much! that would be it!


----------



## hesty

Can i get a name for this purse ?


those two aren't the same purses right?


----------



## bobochu

hesty said:


> Can i get a name for this purse ?



Classic Q Fran Satchel


----------



## hesty

bobochu said:


> Classic Q Fran Satchel


THank you !


----------



## kateincali

hesty said:


> Can i get a name for this purse ?
> 
> 
> those two aren't the same purses right?


the top bag looks like it's possibly the Francesca, which is a larger version of the Fran. tough to tell without measurements, though.
Francesca: https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...obs-tote-classic-q-francesca-large?ID=1567877
Fran: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...obs-small-classic-q-fran-shopper?color=CEMENT


----------



## hesty

faith_ann said:


> the top bag looks like it's possibly the Francesca, which is a larger version of the Fran. tough to tell without measurements, though.
> Francesca: https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...obs-tote-classic-q-francesca-large?ID=1567877
> Fran: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...obs-small-classic-q-fran-shopper?color=CEMENT


Thank you, that helped greatly!


----------



## trizia.santi

Hey guys! Can anyone name this MJ bag for me, I've been googling for hours but to no avail.

I just bought this bag today via an online marketplace. Basing on my research it is authentic but I just don't know the Style name and year this was from.


----------



## kateincali

trizia.santi said:


> Hey guys! Can anyone name this MJ bag for me, I've been googling for hours but to no avail.
> 
> I just bought this bag today via an online marketplace. Basing on my research it is authentic but I just don't know the Style name and year this was from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804568
> View attachment 3804569


i'm drawing a blank but want to say it was something basic like 'classic hobo'

there should be a season tag in the interior pocket. i think this was R06 = resort 2006 but am not 100% sure

it might be in the reference library
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/marc-jacobs-reference-library.68/


----------



## trizia.santi

That's what it says on the tag... So going by the logic, this is Spring/Summer 06?


----------



## kateincali

trizia.santi said:


> That's what it says on the tag... So going by the logic, this is Spring/Summer 06?



Yes, and sadly there isn't a lookbook for that season in the reference library. If you're set on finding it and have a spare hour and some patience, it might be in one of the vintage bag or "post your (insert color) bags here" threads. I'd look in all the colors in case someone has the same bag in black or something. Annoyingly a lot of the photos are x'd out in that section, so if a style description sounds like it could be your bag, you'll have to google the style.

Good luck!


----------



## diva7633

What is this called? It looks amazing


----------



## kateincali

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3821403
> View attachment 3821404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this called? It looks amazing


It's from the Tool Box line but that style number doesn't pull up anything. Since this is the Diy Mini Tool Box, I'll take a guess and say it's the Diy Large Tool Box?


----------



## diva7633

faith_ann said:


> It's from the Tool Box line but that style number doesn't pull up anything. Since this is the Diy Mini Tool Box, I'll take a guess and say it's the Diy Large Tool Box?



Thank you!!! I scanned it in the store and searched style number and could find nothing. I tired every combination on marc jacobs turn lock and studded satchel/backpack etc. all I see online is the mini.  I bought the largest size I had in the picture not sure if it's supposed to be able to be used as a shoulder bag by switching the  back pack straps around. It was so different and such good quality I had to get it


----------



## kateincali

diva7633 said:


> Thank you!!! I scanned it in the store and searched style number and could find nothing. I tired every combination on marc jacobs turn lock and studded satchel/backpack etc. all I see online is the mini.  I bought the largest size I had in the picture not sure if it's supposed to be able to be used as a shoulder bag by switching the  back pack straps around. It was so different and such good quality I had to get it


actually maybe it's from the espionage line?
https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/marc-by-marc-jacobs-espionage-crossbody?ID=1569796

still can't find the exact bag, though


----------



## diva7633

faith_ann said:


> actually maybe it's from the espionage line?
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/marc-by-marc-jacobs-espionage-crossbody?ID=1569796
> 
> still can't find the exact bag, though


Oh!! It's driving me a little nuts. It has to exists. Thanks for still looking


----------



## Danielle.k

I've had this bag for ages.. I believe I bought it from eBay. Honestly not sure of its authenticity but I haven't been able to figure out the style and season of it. Hobo stye bag with front pockets that have buckles. No tags on the inside anywhere. Zipper for the inside pocket has riri m4 on the back and the pull has Marc jacobs only on one side. Plate has Marc Jacobs made in Italy


----------



## kateincali

Danielle.k said:


> I've had this bag for ages.. I believe I bought it from eBay. Honestly not sure of its authenticity but I haven't been able to figure out the style and season of it. Hobo stye bag with front pockets that have buckles. No tags on the inside anywhere. Zipper for the inside pocket has riri m4 on the back and the pull has Marc jacobs only on one side. Plate has Marc Jacobs made in Italy
> View attachment 3826552
> View attachment 3826553
> View attachment 3826554
> View attachment 3826556
> View attachment 3826558


karolina in espresso


----------



## kateincali

i think the color is Washed Raisin but does anyone remember the style? TIA


----------



## anawkwardgirl

I'm new on the forum and I received this bag as a donation for my association but I don't really know if it's an real one and if yes, what his name ?
Thanks !


----------



## kateincali

anawkwardgirl said:


> I'm new on the forum and I received this bag as a donation for my association but I don't really know if it's an real one and if yes, what his name ?
> Thanks !


It's called the Sienna

If you need it authenticated, you can post at the link below. you'll need photos of the zipper pull engraving, nameplate, and season tag, which will likely be in the lining of an interior pocket

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs.693652/


----------



## anawkwardgirl

faith_ann said:


> It's called the Sienna
> 
> If you need it authenticated, you can post at the link below. you'll need photos of the zipper pull engraving, nameplate, and season tag, which will likely be in the lining of an interior pocket
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs.693652/


Thanks for the information o/


----------



## @ngie

HI! Can anyone help me with the name this Vintage Marc Jacobs bag for me, I've been googling for hours with no luck 

Is 17" long and 6" high

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## kateincali

@ngie said:


> HI! Can anyone help me with the name this Vintage Marc Jacobs bag for me, I've been googling for hours with no luck
> 
> Is 17" long and 6" high
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!!


this is a guess, but this bag looks like it's possibly from the same season. most of the early styles didn't have very creative names, and that one is simply called 'small tote' - yours might be 'large tote' 

unfortunately the reference library wasn't kept up and so many of the photos are X'd out now; the likelihood of finding the style name for certain is pretty low.


----------



## @ngie

faith_ann said:


> this is a guess, but this bag looks like it's possibly from the same season. most of the early styles didn't have very creative names, and that one is simply called 'small tote' - yours might be 'large tote'
> 
> unfortunately the reference library wasn't kept up and so many of the photos are X'd out now; the likelihood of finding the style name for certain is pretty low.



Thank you very much for taking your time and helping me; Yes it's almost the same.

I imagined that it would be difficult to know exactly the name,  I am planning to dye it in another color and wanted to give me an idea


----------



## Jannes

Hi. Does anybody know the name of this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag? The leather looks like a saffiano-type leather:


----------



## kateincali

Jannes said:


> Hi. Does anybody know the name of this Marc by Marc Jacobs bag? The leather looks like a saffiano-type leather:


there's likely a white interior tag with the style code on it, starts with M


----------



## Jannes

faith_ann said:


> there's likely a white interior tag with the style code on it, starts with M



Probably, but the bag is not mine. I am concidering buying it, but wanted to learn/read more about it first. I might as seller about the tag. Thank you!


----------



## Jannes

I think I actually found the name/model: (Luna) Alaina satchel.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Does anyone know the name of this one?


----------



## laredo

it'sanaddiction said:


> View attachment 3912924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this one?



Hi! It looks like Marc by Marc Jacobs Too Hot to Handle Small Top Handle Bag. Really beautiful bag.


----------



## kateincali

it'sanaddiction said:


> View attachment 3912924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this one?


Too Hot To Handle Small Top Handle

ETA oops crossposted, sorry


laredo said:


> Hi! It looks like Marc by Marc Jacobs Too Hot to Handle Small Top Handle Bag. Really beautiful bag.


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Hi everyone! MJ newbie here. Seeking your help to name this bag. Tried looking for it in the mj website but I couldn't find it.  I'm starting to think that it's not authentic. Pls help!


----------



## kateincali

pink_cupcakes said:


> Hi everyone! MJ newbie here. Seeking your help to name this bag. Tried looking for it in the mj website but I couldn't find it.  I'm starting to think that it's not authentic. Pls help!


'Prince Georgie' Flight Tote


----------



## pink_cupcakes

faith_ann said:


> 'Prince Georgie' Flight Tote


Oohhh... thank you! Excited to finally have a name!


----------



## indie darling

Help please. What is the difference between the Natasha Leather Crossbody Bag (Style# M0009408) and  Classic Leather Messenger Bag (Style# M0011310)?
I realize the dimensions are different, but are there other differences. They look nearly identical.
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...obs-natasha-leather-crossbody-bag?color=BLACK
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...obs-classic-leather-messenger-bag?color=BLACK


----------



## kateincali

indie darling said:


> Help please. What is the difference between the Natasha Leather Crossbody Bag (Style# M0009408) and  Classic Leather Messenger Bag (Style# M0011310)?
> I realize the dimensions are different, but are there other differences. They look nearly identical.
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...obs-natasha-leather-crossbody-bag?color=BLACK
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...obs-classic-leather-messenger-bag?color=BLACK



They’re different seasons.

The last one with the Marc Jacobs label was produced when Marc by Marc Jacobs and Marc Jacobs collection merged. That nameplate has been discontinued and it’s the last Natasha before the style was retired.

The second to last was a version after the original Classic Q Natasha and is called the New Q Natasha

This is the original Classic Q Natasha
https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-classic-q-natasha-crossbody-bag/3122644

There are numerous sizes and styles in each collection, like the New Q Degrade, Classic Q Mini Natasha, etc.


----------



## Kittentoes

Hello.

I was looking for a Petal to the Metal on eBay to replace my beloved bag, and came across this listing.  I searched online but couldn't find a similar bag -- did Marc Jacobs change the design, or has the seller made a mistake with the name?  They're offering a tote version, too.

The cross-body:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-by-...294843?hash=item4b338b007b:g:N1kAAOSwhzRaU4g-

The tote:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-by-...294843?hash=item4b338b007b:g:N1kAAOSwhzRaU4g-

Thanks!

(Image from infiniteshopping on eBay.)


----------



## kateincali

Kittentoes said:


> Hello.
> 
> I was looking for a Petal to the Metal on eBay to replace my beloved bag, and came across this listing.  I searched online but couldn't find a similar bag -- *did Marc Jacobs change the design, or has the seller made a mistake with the name?*  They're offering a tote version, too.
> 
> The cross-body:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-by-...294843?hash=item4b338b007b:g:N1kAAOSwhzRaU4g-
> 
> The tote:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-by-...294843?hash=item4b338b007b:g:N1kAAOSwhzRaU4g-
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (Image from infiniteshopping on eBay.)


This is the link to the tote, for anyone curious. You linked to the crossbody twice 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Petal-to-the-Metal-Leather-Tote-Bag-Black/302594974811

Both

This is the new version for the recently-ish merged Marc Jacobs line. It's called the Petal to the Metal II collection, not 11, and isn't Marc by Marc Jacobs, as Marc by Marc Jacobs no longer exists.


----------



## Kittentoes

faith_ann said:


> This is the new version for the recently-ish merged Marc Jacobs line. It's called the Petal to the Metal II collection, not 11, and isn't Marc by Marc Jacobs, as Marc by Marc Jacobs no longer exists.



Thanks, faith_ann!  Weird that I couldn't find it on the MJ website.

I really like this mixture of suede and leather, and the whimsey of the flower.


----------



## iluvdooney

Please help me identify this bag.
I posted this on another forum but so far no responses.

The only websites that seem to list this purse are not credible.
The bag is described as a Marc Jacobs Diagonal from either 2012 or 2014.

But that can't be the real product name because the ioffer.com is the only website returning a large volume of matches showing the bag in different colors. So this purse must be called something else.


----------



## kateincali

iluvdooney said:


> Please help me identify this bag.
> I posted this on another forum but so far no responses.
> 
> The only websites that seem to list this purse are not credible.
> The bag is described as a Marc Jacobs Diagonal from either 2012 or 2014.
> 
> But that can't be the real product name because the ioffer.com is the only website returning a large volume of matches showing the bag in different colors. So this purse must be called something else.



This is fake. The style never existed.


----------



## Kittentoes

faith_ann, could I ask you about this bag, please?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-Ja...941988?hash=item1ed8d64d24:g:BOEAAOSwZqZaGuh6

The seller has described it as a Marc Jacobs Daydream N/S Messenger Heart Crossbody.  I love the heart detail, but I can't find anything about this bag online -- literally not one other reference when I search for Marc Jacobs Daydream in conjunction with words like heart, pink and fuchsia.

I'm wondering if this bag has a different name, and that's why I can't find it?

Thanks!


----------



## iluvdooney

faith_ann said:


> This is fake. The style never existed.



Thanks for your help. That's too bad because the bag design is attractive.


----------



## cobraa

Can anybody help me identify this one? The seller told me it was bought in 2005 but I can't find anything at the web! Thx a lot!


----------



## bagladyRM

HI! I saw a lady with a Marc Jacobs tote the other day that I want but cant seem to find online. I am hoping to obtain the name. It was a smooth black leather open tote with berry colored unlined interior. It had two brass grommets in each of the straps holding them on. Then there was the upside down J emblem towards the bottom with the stamped Marc Jacobs name. I am really hoping someone know which bag I am talking about. Thank you in advance!!!!!


----------



## jannaee

Hi!
Can anyone help me identify what this backpack is called? I'd love to know. Thank you!


----------



## kateincali

Kittentoes said:


> faith_ann, could I ask you about this bag, please?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marc-Ja...941988?hash=item1ed8d64d24:g:BOEAAOSwZqZaGuh6
> 
> The seller has described it as a Marc Jacobs Daydream N/S Messenger Heart Crossbody.  I love the heart detail, but I can't find anything about this bag online -- literally not one other reference when I search for Marc Jacobs Daydream in conjunction with words like heart, pink and fuchsia.
> 
> I'm wondering if this bag has a different name, and that's why I can't find it?
> 
> Thanks!


You're having a tough time googling it because it's often mislabeled as a Daydream Orchid, which is a similar style but with an oval opening. That seller must really know her MJ. I think she also owns a miniature poodle that likes to eat feathers and lives in San Diego, like me, so wow, coincidence. I wonder if she's blonde and currently drinking coffee, too.

Here's the link to the lookbook for that season identifying it as a Daydream N/S.


----------



## kateincali

cobraa said:


> Can anybody help me identify this one? The seller told me it was bought in 2005 but I can't find anything at the web! Thx a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954911


It's the Softy Carry-all and it's from 2007


----------



## kateincali

jannaee said:


> Hi!
> Can anyone help me identify what this backpack is called? I'd love to know. Thank you!


I've only ever seen this sold as a Leather Backpack. It came in Large and Mini.


----------



## kateincali

bagladyRM said:


> HI! I saw a lady with a Marc Jacobs tote the other day that I want but cant seem to find online. I am hoping to obtain the name. It was a smooth black leather open tote with berry colored unlined interior. It had two brass grommets in each of the straps holding them on. Then there was the upside down J emblem towards the bottom with the stamped Marc Jacobs name. I am really hoping someone know which bag I am talking about. Thank you in advance!!!!!



edited because i'm an idiot

still looking, though


----------



## NatinLA

faith_ann said:


> You're having a tough time googling it because it's often mislabeled as a Daydream Orchid, which is a similar style but with an oval opening. That seller must really know her MJ. I think she also owns a miniature poodle that likes to eat feathers and lives in San Diego, like me, so wow, coincidence. I wonder if she's blonde and currently drinking coffee, too.
> 
> Here's the link to the lookbook for that season identifying it as a Daydream N/S.



Hi. First time posting, so sorry if I'm in the wrong place.  Does anyone know the name of this bag?   I think it's from 2006-2008. Thanks


----------



## kateincali

NatinLA said:


> Hi. First time posting, so sorry if I'm in the wrong place.  Does anyone know the name of this bag?   I think it's from 2006-2008. Thanks


you're in the right place  the season tag is likely in the lining of an interior pocket. i can't recall the style name off the top of my head, but if you can let me know what it says, that might help narrow it down (it's also possibly somewhere in the reference library)


----------



## NatinLA

faith_ann said:


> you're in the right place  the season tag is likely in the lining of an interior pocket. i can't recall the style name off the top of my head, but if you can let me know what it says, that might help narrow it down (it's also possibly somewhere in the reference library)



Thanks so much for the help.  I don't own this bag, but saw a picture of it online.  The description was just of the size, but gave no additional info on its name or year.   I really liked it and was looking to see if I could find it online somewhere to possibly buy.  I haven't had luck with my google search.  Thank you again for helping!


----------



## gaditana

Hello, 
Would someone here be able to tell me the name and age of this Marc by Marc jacobs bag?  Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

gaditana said:


> View attachment 4019058
> View attachment 4019057
> View attachment 4019054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> Would someone here be able to tell me the name and age of this Marc by Marc jacobs bag?  Thanks!


Softy Aline Satchel and I think it was Fall 2007


----------



## gaditana

faith_ann said:


> Softy Aline Satchel and I think it was Fall 2007


Thank you so much for that quick reply !!


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there! Could someone help me identify this brown Marc by Marc Jacobs bag? I was told it's bought at Saks around five years ago.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kateincali

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there! Could someone help me identify this brown Marc by Marc Jacobs bag? I was told it's bought at Saks around five years ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Voyage Regine


----------



## kerstinmaria

faith_ann said:


> Voyage Regine


Thank you!!


----------



## BigTexy

Hi y'all! Please help me ID this bag, Google is no help! Thanks! (pics from Poshmark seller)


----------



## BigTexy

BigTexy said:


> Hi y'all! Please help me ID this bag, Google is no help! Thanks! (pics from Poshmark seller)
> 
> View attachment 4037108
> View attachment 4037109



After spending an undisclosed amount of time on here today (I live in Norway right now, so I haven't been up all night ), I think I can answer my own question. It's the Double Strap Satchel from F/W 2004 (?) There was a thread about this several years ago that I found on here if anyone else is interested. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mj-bordeaux-dr-satchel-that-nicole-richie-has-question.242052/

Anyone have any idea what the original retail price was?


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> After spending an undisclosed amount of time on here today (I live in Norway right now, so I haven't been up all night ), I think I can answer my own question. It's the Double Strap Satchel from F/W 2004 (?) There was a thread about this several years ago that I found on here if anyone else is interested.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mj-bordeaux-dr-satchel-that-nicole-richie-has-question.242052/
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the original retail price was?


Retail was $1100


----------



## kateincali

jannaee said:


> Hi!
> Can anyone help me identify what this backpack is called? I'd love to know. Thank you!





faith_ann said:


> I've only ever seen this sold as a Leather Backpack. It came in Large and Mini.


correction: @Crazy for Bags recently purchased this and it's called the Varsity Pack (Small or Large) Leather Backpack.


----------



## bpurple

Hi can anyone identify this bag. It reminds me of goodbye Columbus with the double compartments but the exterior looks rather different to the Columbus.thank you


----------



## kateincali

bpurple said:


> Hi can anyone identify this bag. It reminds me of goodbye Columbus with the double compartments but the exterior looks rather different to the Columbus.thank you


it's the Recruit East/West Tote


----------



## pinkypieflo

Hi, help! I've recently fallen deeply down the Petal to the Metal rabbit hole and I'm trying to figure out all the different years/linings/sizes re: Natasha vs. Sasha.  I first snapped this beauty up (on LEFT) for a sweet price on ebay, and I ADORE it, but I'm confused.  I thought the ribbon lining/lambskin meant it was from the first year of the Natashas, but when the second one arrived - yes, I may just need them both - I realized how much bigger the first one is. 

Is it a Natasha or Sasha? I know Sashas are bigger but I thought Sashas had the paisley lining? And color name please if anyone knows? It's a lovely pale grey with just a hint of beige.  Thank you!!


----------



## kateincali

pinkypieflo said:


> Hi, help! I've recently fallen deeply down the Petal to the Metal rabbit hole and I'm trying to figure out all the different years/linings/sizes re: Natasha vs. Sasha.  I first snapped this beauty up (on LEFT) for a sweet price on ebay, and I ADORE it, but I'm confused.  I thought the ribbon lining/lambskin meant it was from the first year of the Natashas, but when the second one arrived - yes, I may just need them both - I realized how much bigger the first one is.
> 
> Is it a Natasha or Sasha? I know Sashas are bigger but I thought Sashas had the paisley lining? And color name please if anyone knows? It's a lovely pale grey with just a hint of beige.  Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4056730
> View attachment 4056731



A first season Natasha will be ribbon lined.

A first season Sasha will be paisley lined.

A second season Sasha is ribbon lined and that’s what this is. The color is called cement.


----------



## Molly0

Wondering what year this is from and if it had a name.  
Thanks for any help!


----------



## kateincali

Molly0 said:


> Wondering what year this is from and if it had a name.
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> View attachment 4077463
> View attachment 4077466
> View attachment 4077464
> View attachment 4077465
> View attachment 4077468


Sophia. I'm not 100% certain but I think it was the 2003 season.


----------



## Molly0

faith_ann said:


> Sophia. I'm not 100% certain but I think it was the 2003 season.


Thankyou!
Wow!  15 year old bag in WHITE and still like new!  ( Maybe I can add a crossbody strap and get some use out of it this summer ! ).


----------



## Sora_V

Hi, Could someone please help identify this style and what year it is from? TIA!


----------



## kateincali

Sora_V said:


> Hi, Could someone please help identify this style and what year it is from? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078552


Irina and I think it was Spring 2007, maybe Resort 2006. There's probably a season tag in the interior lining that would say.


----------



## Sora_V

faith_ann said:


> Irina and I think it was Spring 2007, maybe Resort 2006. There's probably a season tag in the interior lining that would say.


Thank you! It's amazing how you can remember all the MJ bag styles!


----------



## sweetmaus

It’s been a while since I visited TPF, but I’ve fallen into a hole again of buying preloved MBMJ bags and am wondering if anyone knows the name of this particular bag. I know it’s from the Classic Q line and has a similar shape to the Karlie, but no chain strap detail. It’s been my favorite recently because it’s so easy to carry! Thanks in advance.


----------



## kateincali

jnfrmana said:


> View attachment 4097779
> View attachment 4097778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been a while since I visited TPF, but I’ve fallen into a hole again of buying preloved MBMJ bags and am wondering if anyone knows the name of this particular bag. I know it’s from the Classic Q line and has a similar shape to the Karlie, but no chain strap detail. It’s been my favorite recently because it’s so easy to carry! Thanks in advance.



ETA i was wondering if it was the classic q flap percy but it isn't round enough.

the karlie never had a leather strap? now this is going to bother me...is there a white tag inside with a model number?

ETA 2 it's a karlie. it did have an all leather strap at one point.


----------



## sweetmaus

faith_ann said:


> ETA i was wondering if it was the classic q flap percy but it isn't round enough.
> 
> the karlie never had a leather strap? now this is going to bother me...is there a white tag inside with a model number?
> 
> ETA 2 it's a karlie. it did have an all leather strap at one point.



Yay! Awesome, thanks for your help. Here’s a photo of the white tag, but you are correct . I did think it was the Flap Percy at first, but the Percy is so square in comparison.


----------



## caligalla68

I saw someone at the airport with this bag and I asked her the brand, and she said its Marc by Marc Jacobs but about 10 years old.  Anyone know where I can buy a good conditioned used one, or if they still make this, or a very similar style?

Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

caligalla68 said:


> I saw someone at the airport with this bag and I asked her the brand, and she said its Marc by Marc Jacobs but about 10 years old.  Anyone know where I can buy a good conditioned used one, or if they still make this, or a very similar style?
> 
> Thanks!



looks like the Too Hot to Handle Bentley
https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...hot-to-handle-bentley-tote-item-10906948.aspx

MBMJ is discontinued so you'll have to look on secondhand sites like ebay, Poshmark, etc. There are other styles in the Too Hot to Handle collection that are similar, if you can't find that exact one, like the THTH Shopper




and THTH Satchel


----------



## caligalla68

faith_ann said:


> looks like the Too Hot to Handle Bentley
> https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...hot-to-handle-bentley-tote-item-10906948.aspx
> 
> MBMJ is discontinued so you'll have to look on secondhand sites like ebay, Poshmark, etc. There are other styles in the Too Hot to Handle collection that are similar, if you can't find that exact one, like the THTH Shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and THTH Satchel


thank you for the info!!! thats so helpful! why did the cancel mbmj?


----------



## caligalla68

Also, I found a listing on ebay for one--are there fake marc jacobs bags out there, or is it most likely this one is real? Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

caligalla68 said:


> thank you for the info!!! thats so helpful! why did the cancel mbmj?


marc jacobs collection and mbmj merged into one line into 2016. some mbmj styles are still made (with some changes to them) as outlet bags but i don't think any THTH styles are


----------



## kateincali

caligalla68 said:


> Also, I found a listing on ebay for one--are there fake marc jacobs bags out there, or is it most likely this one is real? Thanks!


THTH wasn't a heavily faked line but there's an authentication thread here
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs.40213/page-726


----------



## caligalla68

thank you so much!!


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi!

Could someone help me identify the name of this bag and what year it's from?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi, could someone help me identify this bag?

Thank you!


----------



## kateincali

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi, could someone help me identify this bag?
> 
> Thank you!



Bob's Memphis Trip


----------



## kerstinmaria

faith_ann said:


> Bob's Memphis Trip


Thank you so much!


----------



## KreedK

Recently picked up this bag at a high end consignment store. Love vintage! Anyone know the name and year of this one?


----------



## KreedK

Does anyone know the name and year of this bag? Love vintage!


----------



## kateincali

KreedK said:


> Does anyone know the name and year of this bag? Love vintage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142028
> View attachment 4142029


i can't recall exactly but 2002, 2003ish, somewhere around there. i think it was just called a satchel.

if you have some time to kill you might be able to find more info about it in the reference library
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/marc-jacobs-reference-library.68/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rare-discontinued-styles.39775/


----------



## laredo

caligalla68 said:


> I saw someone at the airport with this bag and I asked her the brand, and she said its Marc by Marc Jacobs but about 10 years old.  Anyone know where I can buy a good conditioned used one, or if they still make this, or a very similar style?
> 
> Thanks!




Hi! To me it looks like Too Hot To Handle Tote. A bit hard to tell based on this picture, but Tote is more East-West, Bentley more square shaped. I hope this helps.


----------



## laredo

Hi there! Please help me identify this tomato red beauty. It reminds me of Classic Q Francesca, and it is of the same size, but it's definitely different. It has a a zipper and a very different lining from Francesca. Also the logo plate is positioned on the top. It's missing the tags (made in and bar code) but otherwise it has a very authentic feel in it. I've had several Francescas and other Classic Q bags and couldn't tell the difference in the details. Have you seen a bag like this? I found this on eBay a few years ago and would like to know what bag it actually is. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kateincali

laredo said:


> Hi there! Please help me identify this tomato red beauty. It reminds me of Classic Q Francesca, and it is of the same size, but it's definitely different. It has a a zipper and a very different lining from Francesca. Also the logo plate is positioned on the top. It's missing the tags (made in and bar code) but otherwise it has a very authentic feel in it. I've had several Francescas and other Classic Q bags and couldn't tell the difference in the details. Have you seen a bag like this? I found this on eBay a few years ago and would like to know what bag it actually is. Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 4153669
> View attachment 4153670
> View attachment 4153671
> View attachment 4153672
> View attachment 4153673
> View attachment 4153674
> View attachment 4153675
> View attachment 4153676
> View attachment 4153682


I've never seen it and could be wrong, but with that lining, I'm 85% sure it's a sample/prototype.


----------



## laredo

faith_ann said:


> I've never seen it and could be wrong, but with that lining, I'm 85% sure it's a sample/prototype.


Dear Faith Ann, thank you so much for your fast reply. Prototype was one of the possibilities I thought about (it had some silver marker signs when I got it, and the markings would make sense if it was a proto - but I rubbed them off). But then I thought maybe the prototypes are not in public. Who knows.  I'm downsizing my way too big MbMJ collection so if someone interested in this sees this feel free to pm me.


----------



## barskin

caligalla68 said:


> I saw someone at the airport with this bag and I asked her the brand, and she said its Marc by Marc Jacobs but about 10 years old.  Anyone know where I can buy a good conditioned used one, or if they still make this, or a very similar style?
> 
> Thanks!




Heads up! You can buy one at The Real Real for $65 and 20% off ($52!)
https://www.therealreal.com/product.../marc-by-marc-jacobs-leather-tote-CSQ9hSMtv1w


----------



## laredo

barskin said:


> Heads up! You can buy one at The Real Real for $65 and 20% off ($52!)
> https://www.therealreal.com/product.../marc-by-marc-jacobs-leather-tote-CSQ9hSMtv1w


That's a great find. It looks though it might be missing the removable shoulder strap.


----------



## barskin

laredo said:


> That's a great find. It looks though it might be missing the removable shoulder strap.


 No. The shoulder strap is in the listing.
Edit: No, I was wrong. You have to use the top handles.


----------



## laredo

barskin said:


> No. The shoulder strap is in the listing.


That's wonderful. I missed it.


----------



## barskin

laredo said:


> That's wonderful. I missed it.


 Whoops. I edited that post to say, I was wrong. It doesn't have it. Sigh.


----------



## Antigone

I have a bag from that line. It's still one of the best quality leather bags I have, even better than some of my Balenciaga.


----------



## laredo

Hi! Does anyone know the name of this bag?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Ma...dle-Satchel-Tote-Leather-So-Cute/113166326206
Thank you!


----------



## kateincali

laredo said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Ma...dle-Satchel-Tote-Leather-So-Cute/113166326206
> Thank you!


softy sloane in 'sun'


----------



## laredo

faith_ann said:


> softy sloane in 'sun'


Faith Ann, thank you so much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## sweetmaus

Me again with my love for Marc Jacobs/MBMJ. 

Recently purchased this MBMJ tote for a steal off Poshmark. Any clue what the name of it is? Looks like a great everyday throw around tote. 





Thanks in advance!


----------



## kateincali

sweetmaus said:


> Me again with my love for Marc Jacobs/MBMJ. Recently purchased this MBMJ tote for a steal off Poshmark. Any clue what the name of it is? Looks like a great everyday throw around tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174746
> View attachment 4174747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Take Us Homme Square Canvas Tote


----------



## sweetmaus

faith_ann said:


> Take Us Homme Square Canvas Tote



You're always so helpful! Thank you [emoji1373]


----------



## Storm702

Hey all! Can anyone help me out with the name of these smooshy hobos? I was lucky enough to find all three on the Bay & love them. The brown one was the only one that came with the hang tag
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you so much!


----------



## kateincali

Storm702 said:


> Hey all! Can anyone help me out with the name of these smooshy hobos? I was lucky enough to find all three on the Bay & love them. The brown one was the only one that came with the hang tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187769
> View attachment 4187770
> 
> Thank you so much!


i'm getting too old to remember these things.

there isn't a white model tag in any of them, is there? i think this style pre-dates, but if i'm wrong about that, you can google the number that starts with M


----------



## Storm702

faith_ann said:


> i'm getting too old to remember these things.
> 
> there isn't a white model tag in any of them, is there? i think this style pre-dates, but if i'm wrong about that, you can google the number that starts with M


Hi, I looked & the only tag is a small black one that reads "100% cow leather" & "made in China".


----------



## eurohoney

Hi there! Anyone recognize this tote/weekend bag? I bought it at Century 21 at least more than 6 years ago. I don’t think it is a diaper bag since it did not come with a changing pad and the strap is thinner. Thankful for any help!


----------



## kateincali

eurohoney said:


> Hi there! Anyone recognize this tote/weekend bag? I bought it at Century 21 at least more than 6 years ago. I don’t think it is a diaper bag since it did not come with a changing pad and the strap is thinner. Thankful for any help!
> 
> View attachment 4206741


Preppy Nylon Clara


----------



## eurohoney

faith_ann said:


> Preppy Nylon Clara



Thank you so much!


----------



## ladyzorra30

Hi, please identify this


----------



## ladyzorra30

Hi, please identify this bag for me. Thank you.


----------



## ladyzorra30

Here are the photos. Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

ladyzorra30 said:


> Here are the photos. Thanks!


selma tote but what's that lining, red satin?


----------



## ladyzorra30

Thank you so much! The lining of the bag is very light brown suede. That red thjng is just a dust bag I used to stuff the bag to make it more structured for the photos.

Thank you so much again!


----------



## kateincali

ladyzorra30 said:


> Thank you so much! *The lining of the bag is very light brown suede.* That red thjng is just a dust bag I used to stuff the bag to make it more structured for the photos.
> 
> Thank you so much again!


oh, good, otherwise i was going to have some bad news for you re: authenticity

enjoy!


----------



## ladyzorra30

ladyzorra30 said:


> Thank you so much! The lining of the bag is very light brown suede. That red thjng is just a dust bag I used to stuff the bag to make it more structured for the photos.
> 
> Thank you so much again!


H


faith_ann said:


> oh, good, otherwise i was going to have some bad news for you re: authenticity
> 
> enjoy!





faith_ann said:


> oh, good, otherwise i was going to have some bad news for you re: authenticity
> 
> enjoy!



This is How the lining OF the bag looks Like. Thanks so much again!


----------



## kateincali

ladyzorra30 said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> This is How the lining OF the bag looks Like. Thanks so much again!


yeah you're good


----------



## smiles1003

Does anyone recall the name of this?  The hobo that was similar was named Lisa.


----------



## kateincali

smiles1003 said:


> Does anyone recall the name of this?  The hobo that was similar was named Lisa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292600
> View attachment 4292601


E/W Tote


----------



## smiles1003

faith_ann said:


> E/W Tote


Thank you!


----------



## Ryan

I'm looking to add a Stella bag to my collection for nostalgia's sake (when I was in college in 2003 I remember a very chic girl having one and I couldn't BELIEVE how expensive it was at the time).  Prices have really come down, and I saw this one on The Real Real. They describe it as "dark mauve" which I wouldn't be interested in, but my eyes see beige.  I know they're not always accurate - what color do you see? Did the Stella even come in a "dark mauve" color?

https://www.therealreal.com/product.../marc-jacobs-grained-leather-tote-vRVH3T3DeRQ

Thank you!


----------



## Beany

Colour is Washed Rose and it does look like a pinky / beige.


----------



## Ryan

Beany said:


> Colour is Washed Rose and it does look like a pinky / beige.


Thank you so much!  Not into a pinky tone - I will keep looking.


----------



## Ryan

I continued my search and found this one on eBay for a little more money.  More expensive, but the color seems like a good neutral.  Thanks again for chiming in!


----------



## Stacey D

Beany said:


> Colour is Washed Rose and it does look like a pinky / beige.


And it is beautiful!


----------



## TeaBytes

Hi I’m new to this forum...and I know it’s technically not a handbag but I found this MJ backpack today and I can’t for the life of me find the exact one online. Some help would be very appreciated. It’s not nylon like the current line of MJ biker backpacks. It’s more like a soft denim, with XL leather zipper pulls. I can’t even find a Biker Backpack with the same zipper pulls. I can provide a better picture if need be! Thanks!


----------



## picklejuice

I found this at the local goodwill, I can’t find any other identification other than the interior tag that reads “made in China/ 100% cow leather exclusive of trim”. I had no luck with the googler on the bag name or style. Thank you in advance for any help!
View attachment 4391556
View attachment 4391557
View attachment 4391558
View attachment 4391559
View attachment 4391560


----------



## picklejuice

picklejuice said:


> I found this at the local goodwill, I can’t find any other identification other than the interior tag that reads “made in China/ 100% cow leather exclusive of trim”. I had no luck with the googler on the bag name or style. Thank you in advance for any help!
> View attachment 4391556
> View attachment 4391557
> View attachment 4391558
> View attachment 4391559
> View attachment 4391560


Well of course, just after I posted I found a picture! My apologies! I can't find how to delete this, so I guess it stays.  Im new I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## pianolize

Hi!
Please help ID- I could not find! Ty-


----------



## elation

Just wanted to add I have this bag and it’s one of my favourites! I love the way it hangs and the thick juicy leather


----------



## Vera35

Beach Bum said:


> To help de-clutter..I started a sticky re: helping PF members name a particular MJ bag..l(ike the year and style name.)So please place a pic of the bag in question here!
> 
> Please use this thread for those questions!
> Thanks!
> Happy Shopping!


----------



## Vera35

Hello, I'm new to this and all forums and trying to do this on a Kindle, which is near impossible so please be patient with me.  Just got this Marc Jacobs handbag at thrift store in a wealthy town. It's definitely MJ and not by MJ and is in great condition. Can anyone help me with the name of this unique and awesome Marc Jacobs handbag? I hope I posted this correctly.


----------



## Vera35

I know I'm replying to myself, kinda weird. I feel like this could be a very rare vintage MJ  bag and can't find one even remotely similar, so maybe quite rare. The inside suede is near spotless and the exterior leather is super high quality, just needs a cleaning but I know better than to try to myself.  Any suggestions on cleaning would be welcome too. The knitting is in great shape but would look so nice after being cleaned. Thanks for your time and expertise.


----------



## Vera35

I really don't know what I'm doing. Sorry if I've made a few mistakes in posting on this thread.. I'll keep checking in and I hope someone can name my bag.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everyone! I'm wondering what the model is, when this particular print was released and its original retail price. What is the print called too? Thank you. 

{ Picture was taken with flash}


----------



## ella_elise

Is this a Whitney (they said the handles were removed) If so, what is this variation called? I'm in love with it and would love an intact version.


----------



## mego4239

Hey I'm new to this forum! I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag? I think its from Spring 07. Thank you!


----------



## Glynis

Hi, Long time since I've been on here, hope you are all well.  I putting a load of stuff on Ebay but I can't remember the names of colours or bag names. Anyone know the name of this little pink bag, the name of the colour of the Zip Clutch and the name of the colour of the pink Louise. Please xxx


----------



## BigTexy

Hi! Does anyone remember the name of this MBMJ bag? Thanks!!


----------



## BigTexy

BigTexy said:


> Hi! Does anyone remember the name of this MBMJ bag? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516449


After more research I think it's called Cosmo if anyone else was curious .


----------



## Ashley Neal

Anyone know the name of this bag please?!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know the style name (or other pertinent info, original retail website links, etc.) for this quilted MJ bag with leather-intertwined chain?


----------



## smiles1003

Wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag?  It also has a longer strap, which is kinda hidden in the picture.  Thanks so much!


----------



## fairwood

Hi, can anyone help me ID this bag? Says Made in Italy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrsfloridagq1

Hi everyone! Can anyone tell me what style of MJ this is? I've looked and looked and can't find  Thanks SO much


----------



## bobochu

Mrsfloridagq1 said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone tell me what style of MJ this is? I've looked and looked and can't find  Thanks SO much


Hi, this looks like the Lou bag. https://theluxurycloset.com/women/marc-jacobs-black-leather-lou-bag-p26886


----------



## Mrsfloridagq1

bobochu said:


> Hi, this looks like the Lou bag. https://theluxurycloset.com/women/marc-jacobs-black-leather-lou-bag-p26886


Hi there! I so appreciate you replying! I think it does too but I guess what worried me was the color, (I can't find this same color anywhere) so since I'm not a pro, I thought I'd come to you awesome ladies! Thanks much!!


----------



## Mrsfloridagq1

bobochu said:


> Hi, this looks like the Lou bag. https://theluxurycloset.com/women/marc-jacobs-black-leather-lou-bag-p26886


Hi again! You know what is different , the straps and the bottom of the bag


----------



## Luna

mego4239 said:


> Hey I'm new to this forum! I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag? I think its from Spring 07. Thank you!
> View attachment 4502381


I believe this is the "robert" bag - there's a silver one up on real real

https://www.therealreal.com/product...marc-jacobs-embellished-robert-bag?position=1


----------



## AbbytheBT

Mrsfloridagq1 said:


> Hi again! You know what is different , the straps and the bottom of the bag


The bag is from the Resort 2006 Bal Harbour collection
The color is eggshell. I have the little Lou in eggshell


----------



## Mrsfloridagq1

AbbytheBT said:


> The bag is from the Resort 2006 Bal Harbour collection
> The color is eggshell. I have the little Lou in eggshell


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mars.ultra

Hello there, I recently purchased this bag from Ebay, but cant find another anywhere! Ive done google searches with the image of the purse and words, and I can't find another bag that at all resembles this one! Does anyone have an idea of the name and the year this bag was made?
Thank you!


----------



## mego4239

Mars.ultra said:


> Hello there, I recently purchased this bag from Ebay, but cant find another anywhere! Ive done google searches with the image of the purse and words, and I can't find another bag that at all resembles this one! Does anyone have an idea of the name and the year this bag was made?
> Thank you!


I googled ‘Marc Jacobs charm bag’ and about 5 pictures came up. Came in pink, and white as well. Good luck


----------



## bolsathemosta

anybody know the style name of this bag? Thinking about purchasing her.


----------



## bolsathemosta

bolsathemosta said:


> anybody know the style name of this bag? Thinking about purchasing her.


I got her and she looks great...still dont know her name. She has orange suede interior though and has a made in italy silver plate inside


----------



## Luna

I think this one might be a very generic name - thought it was definitely released during the "Stella" times


----------



## bolsathemosta

Luna said:


> I think this one might be a very generic name - thought it was definitely released during the "Stella" times


filters. Could see that. I do like her much more than my Stella though she's softer and more feminine. Until this covid thing is over, I have been using a Tommy Hilfiger Tote that looks like it's made from recycled tires. It's the kind of bag you could beat on rocks and then just hose it off and it would look as ugly and new as it ever did. Finally a purpose for it other than taking it to the flea market.


----------



## bolsathemosta

So I saw this simple leather tote on an auction site and I'm not very familiar with his bags outside of the original collection bags. I'm going to bid on it as I need a bag like this for myself but I always like to know more, especially when it's a style I haven't seen before.


----------



## Han2000

Hiya! 

Could use some help identifying this. Don’t really know anything about bags but would love to know style and name 

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## bolsathemosta

Han2000 said:


> View attachment 4725907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> Could use some help identifying this. Don’t really know anything about bags but would love to know style and name
> Me too!
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## bolsathemosta

I just found this green calf hair bag on the GW website and I really like it. It's quite different from the bags I already have and I was hoping I might found out is name and and age.


----------



## RueMonge

bolsathemosta said:


> I just found this green calf hair bag on the GW website and I really like it. It's quite different from the bags I already have and I was hoping I might found out is name and and age.


I wonder if there is a color code on the tag that you could google and maybe find out something from that. If it’s real, it’s MbMJ from before I started obsessing over them around 2006.


----------



## bolsathemosta

RueMonge said:


> I wonder if there is a color code on the tag that you could google and maybe find out something from that. If it’s real, it’s MbMJ from before I started obsessing over them around 2006.


It's real it has a COA from entropy but they never tell you the style name or anything. I've had it stuffed since I got it as it has some shape issues. I'll look inside it more closely to see. The older bags of his that I own sometimes have had no leads to the style names. I still have a really cool stella era tote in butter that I haven't been able to name yet. IDK why I like to know the names of them, I dont even sell my MJ bags..I just keep collecting them.


----------



## RueMonge

bolsathemosta said:


> It's real it has a COA from entropy but they never tell you the style name or anything. I've had it stuffed since I got it as it has some shape issues. I'll look inside it more closely to see. The older bags of his that I own sometimes have had no leads to the style names. I still have a really cool stella era tote in butter that I haven't been able to name yet. IDK why I like to know the names of them, I dont even sell my MJ bags..I just keep collecting them.


I thought it was real too, but I didn’t want to present myself as an authenticator. It would be from the era before any MbMJ were faked.  I love the names of his bags too, they are so much fun.


----------



## iluvmybags

Han2000 said:


> View attachment 4725907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> Could use some help identifying this. Don’t really know anything about bags but would love to know style and name
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance




Thats the Daydream Diamond from F/W 2008






						Price/Info for MJ FALL 2008 Collection!!!
					

Marc Jacobs  				Patent Key Pouch 					 							 - Taupe, Sky Blue, Pale Yellow  http://www.barneys.com/Patent%20Key%20Pouch/465001013631,default,pd.html?cgid=ALSOAVAILABLEIN  				 				 				 			 		 						$185.00  					 				 				 				  				 Patent leather key pouch with top zip and clip closure...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## thebreat

Anyone know what this wallet is called?


----------



## Citosgirl

I am binge watching "how I met your mother" and in season 2, Lily carries this bag.  I've been searching for the name of it and am having no luck. It looks kind of Marc Jacobsish to me. Is this familiar to anyone? Thanks in advance!

View attachment 4788397


----------



## thebreat

thebreat said:


> Anyone know what this wallet is called?
> 
> View attachment 4787361


Found it. Mackenzie


----------



## jblended

Can anyone name this MBMJ bag? I've just seen it for the first time and would love to I.D.
Thanks


----------



## belle_91

Does anyone know the name of this bag? 


I've searched for 'marc jacobs buckle clasp bag' but only get really really old bags as results. TIA


----------



## belle_91

belle_91 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag?
> 
> 
> I've searched for 'marc jacobs buckle clasp bag' but only get really really old bags as results. TIA



I figured it out; its the memo bag from spring 2020


----------



## camillepierce

Any help identifying this bag would be greatly appreciated! I saw it in a consignment shop and didn't pick it up, and I've been kicking myself about it for over a year! I've been searching on and off for it with no luck. The only thin I found was a slightly similar bag from 2013 that also had the triangular gold plate, but that's it.


----------



## ms_always_right

Hi there. Can anyone help me identify this Marc Jacobs bag.  I've found similar ones but no exact match. Links on the strap and the padlock are hammered brass. 

Thank you in advance. Very much appreciated.


----------



## gaditana

Hello, I have this unusual canvas bag with leather handles and a huge hang tag on the front. I can’t find anything like it online. Does anyone here know what it is?  Thank you!


----------



## wearymama

Hello! Can you tell me which bag this is? Found it at a thrift shop


----------



## mustluvhandbags

Hi all! I've had this bag FOREVER. I bought it from a reseller probably 17 years ago? Anyway, does anyone know when/ what collection it's from?


----------



## Coach Superfan

I wonder if it is older than the Stella. I don't remember seeing this one much back when Stella was popular. Is there a tag inside with the season and year? You may be able to cross reference in an older Reference thread....



bolsathemosta said:


> anybody know the style name of this bag? Thinking about purchasing her.





Luna said:


> I think this one might be a very generic name - thought it was definitely released during the "Stella" times


----------



## bolsathemosta

It doesn’t have one. It’s definitely one of his earlier bags. I did go ahead and buy it. It needs a bit of color correction as the yellow color has faded in places and I had to remove a small ink mark on the back. It’s definitely real though. Super heavy and the nicest pig suede interior. Finding a way to match the butter yellow color without ruining the look of that fabulous leather has been an issue. I put it on the back shelf for now


----------



## nitneet

Does anyone know what marc jacobs bag this is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sdkitty

this appears to be a MJ Collection bag but I don't recognize this lining.  any old-timers still here?
Womens Marc Jacob’s Handbag Black Satchel Textured Leather Bag - Purse | eBay


----------



## RueMonge

sdkitty said:


> this appears to be a MJ Collection bag but I don't recognize this lining.  any old-timers still here?
> Womens Marc Jacob’s Handbag Black Satchel Textured Leather Bag - Purse | eBay


I would think it’s Marc by Marc Jacobs because of the fun lining.


----------



## sdkitty

RueMonge said:


> I would think it’s Marc by Marc Jacobs because of the fun lining.


yes, apparently it is...with that and the wear on it, I'm not interested....thanks


----------



## maxww

Hi,
Do you know the name of this bag? It seemed to be quilted leather with embroidered design in each of the diamond. With the chunky chain, it looks very similar to the Louis Vuitton Coussin bag. Thanks!


----------



## ShazMac1970

I’m using an iPhone so not sure if I’m doing this correctly, but can someone please name this Marc Jacobs shoulder bag?  Only had a shoulder strap and sorry, only one photo taken. Very heavy, quality leather. Not sure whether to buy or not. Appreciate replies


----------



## maxww

maxww said:


> Hi,
> Do you know the name of this bag? It seemed to be quilted leather with embroidered design in each of the diamond. With the chunky chain, it looks very similar to the Louis Vuitton Coussin bag. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5175172


I found the answer to my own question. This is the Memphis Robert Jennifer bag from the year 2009. I got it already and it is stunning. In each corner of the quilted diamond, the pattern is not embroidered as I originally thought, but metallic painted.


----------



## ShazMac1970

ShazMac1970 said:


> I’m using an iPhone so not sure if I’m doing this correctly, but can someone please name this Marc Jacobs shoulder bag?  Only had a shoulder strap and sorry, only one photo taken. Very heavy, quality leather. Not sure whether to buy or not. Appreciate replies


Have decided against bag now as there a quite a bit of wear on strap, lovely otherwise


----------



## rorosity

maxww said:


> I found the answer to my own question. This is the Memphis Robert Jennifer bag from the year 2009. I got it already and it is stunning. In each corner of the quilted diamond, the pattern is not embroidered as I originally thought, but metallic painted.



That is one of my favorite MJ bags.  I have that one and a black/silver version.  The Memphis bags were all stunning.


----------



## flipflopstanktops

Can anyone tell me what MJ bag this is? I cannot find anything like it online, and it's driving me crazy. The inside tag says RE 12. I assume that's Resort 2012. It has a front outside pocket with 2 zippers. Pebbled leather.

View attachment 5279446


----------



## flipflopstanktops

Never mind. Literally, as soon as I posted this, I found it. Ha! Wellington Fulton.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

I know there's not an Authentication thread for MJ anymore but curious about the MbMJ (Classic/Dr?) Q Groovee satchel.

I saw one pop up on eBay that I've never seen before but from a board search, it looks like it *was* made in a patchwork leather style.














does anyone know what season(s) this was produced, and how popular or faked it was? Any tips (PM if needed) on how to gauge authenticity?


----------



## sdkitty

poizenisxkandee said:


> I know there's not an Authentication thread for MJ anymore but curious about the MbMJ (Classic/Dr?) Q Groovee satchel.
> 
> I saw one pop up on eBay that I've never seen before but from a board search, it looks like it *was* made in a patchwork leather style.
> 
> View attachment 5304274
> 
> View attachment 5304276
> 
> View attachment 5304277
> 
> View attachment 5304278
> 
> View attachment 5304280
> 
> View attachment 5304281
> 
> 
> does anyone know what season(s) this was produced, and how popular or faked it was? Any tips (PM if needed) on how to gauge authenticity?


I'm not an expert but it looks authentic.  Not familiar with the patchwork style and personally, I like the original non-patchwork better.  Probably not helpful.  GL.  this subforum isn't very active these days.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

sdkitty said:


> I'm not an expert but it looks authentic.  Not familiar with the patchwork style and personally, I like the original non-patchwork better.  Probably not helpful.  GL.  this subforum isn't very active these days.



Thanks! It looks like not a lot of people liked the patchwork version compared to the original, but I was drawn to it since it's so unique.


----------



## sdkitty

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thanks! It looks like not a lot of people liked the patchwork version compared to the original, but I was drawn to it since it's so unique.


I liked those bags but I bought one back in the day and it wasn't comfortable for me.....you should be able to get a good price now and I think the bag is pretty timeless


----------



## tequilkuk

could somebody identify this bag for me?








						Marc by Marc Jacobs Crossbody Bag
					

Shop lstevens824's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Marc by Marc Jacobs Crossbody bag 9x12 Excellent condition!




					poshmark.com


----------



## jblended

tequilkuk said:


> could somebody identify this bag for me?



Marc By Marc Jacobs: Totally Turnlock Natasha bag


----------



## tequilkuk

jblended said:


> Totally Turnlock Natasha bag


thank you so much


----------



## amberquamme

From what I can gather this is a zip locker, but I can't find any more info. Mainly curious about the year it was made. Thoughts? Found thrifting for $14


----------



## jblended

No idea, but what a great find for $14!!! Congrats! It's lovely.


----------



## Molly0

.


----------



## Molly0

Does this one have a name?


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Does this one have a name?
> View attachment 5338068
> View attachment 5338069
> View attachment 5338070
> View attachment 5338071


It’s OK. I think I found it. A “Take Me” tote.


----------



## RueMonge

amberquamme said:


> From what I can gather this is a zip locker, but I can't find any more info. Mainly curious about the year it was made. Thoughts? Found thrifting for $14


What’s the interior look like on this one?


----------



## OKKO

Can anyone name this bag for me please? Thank you


----------



## **shoelover**

Hi All. Can someone please identify the name/style/year of this bag? 
I'm desperately trying to find it but not having any luck. It was for sale on a site but missed out.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## cookcather

Hi ladies! I’d really appreciate your help IDing this bag. I’m going to sell it, most likely, but don’t know enough about it. I bought it from a 3rd party website a long time ago…

Thanks!
Catherine


----------



## NatinLA

ms_always_right said:


> Hi there. Can anyone help me identify this Marc Jacobs bag.  I've found similar ones but no exact match. Links on the strap and the padlock are hammered brass.
> 
> Thank you in advance. Very much appreciated.
> View attachment 4983068


Marc Jacobs Benson bag. Hard to find.


----------



## MKB0925

Anyone know the name of this bag?  Thank you!


----------



## rosevelvet

I'm curious about the leather bag. Does anybody know its name?









						Marc Jacobs Hobo Shoulder Handbags Bundle  | eBay
					

<p>Marc Jacobs Hobo Shoulder Handbags Bundle. </p><br /><p>Two Marc jacobs hobo black shoulder bags. 1 is pebbled leather 1 is nylon material. Both 100% authentic good condition. Small marks and scratches on bags but no rips or any major flaws. Nylon bag has 1 small stain as shown in photos.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## rosevelvet

rosevelvet said:


> I'm curious about the leather bag. Does anybody know its name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Hobo Shoulder Handbags Bundle  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Marc Jacobs Hobo Shoulder Handbags Bundle. </p><br /><p>Two Marc jacobs hobo black shoulder bags. 1 is pebbled leather 1 is nylon material. Both 100% authentic good condition. Small marks and scratches on bags but no rips or any major flaws. Nylon bag has 1 small stain as shown in photos.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601435



I did some research. It is the Lil Ukita bag.


----------



## Monera

I don't really care about the name of the bag, but does anyone know if this is real fur or faux fur? Did MBMJ ever use real fur?!



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-by-marc-jacobs-fur-lamb-skin-shoulder-bag-etwua


----------



## Chanelleno7

Anyone know what Marc Jacobs bag this is? It's a stunning emerald green with navy blue suede lining. I found it at a secondhand shop...currently have it listed for sale but I'm strongly considering keeping it because it's just SO beautiful. I would love to know more about it!  The sides can fold in or pop out slightly which I also love.


----------



## jblended

Chanelleno7 said:


> Anyone know what Marc Jacobs bag this is?


Sorry, I don't remember which model that is. However, I saw this bag listed for $300 earlier and just want to point out that the suede lining is badly stained. If you are looking at that same listing (and you don't mind a suggestion), I would negotiate the price down due to the condition of the lining because that cannot be cleaned.
It's a gorgeous bag and I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Perhaps the seller has the original paperwork and can give you the model name? Worth asking her.


----------



## sdkitty

Chanelleno7 said:


> Anyone know what Marc Jacobs bag this is? It's a stunning emerald green with navy blue suede lining. I found it at a secondhand shop...currently have it listed for sale but I'm strongly considering keeping it because it's just SO beautiful. I would love to know more about it!  The sides can fold in or pop out slightly which I also love.
> 
> View attachment 5663719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663720


that's an unusal shade of green, and very pretty


----------



## Chanelleno7

jblended said:


> Sorry, I don't remember which model that is. However, I saw this bag listed for $300 earlier and just want to point out that the suede lining is badly stained. If you are looking at that same listing (and you don't mind a suggestion), I would negotiate the price down due to the condition of the lining because that cannot be cleaned.
> It's a gorgeous bag and I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Perhaps the seller has the original paperwork and can give you the model name? Worth asking her.


Thank you so much for responding!  It is actually my listing - I have it priced at $289 because I am really debating selling it at all. I have a lot of bags and am especially partial to green bags. I'm trying to pare down but it's hard! The interior mark is actually pretty faint in person, but I really try to zoom in and highlight any flaws when I sell because I want to be honest and I know a buyer may be as picky about bag condition as I am!


----------



## Chanelleno7

sdkitty said:


> that's an unusal shade of green, and very pretty


I agree, I wish I knew what it was called and more history about the bag!


----------



## jblended

Chanelleno7 said:


> Thank you so much for responding! It is actually my listing - I have it priced at $289 because I am really debating selling it at all. I have a lot of bags and am especially partial to green bags. I'm trying to pare down but it's hard! The interior mark is actually pretty faint in person, but I really try to zoom in and highlight any flaws when I sell because I want to be honest and I know a buyer may be as picky about bag condition as I am!


Oh sorry, I didn't read your post properly. I love that you're such a conscientious seller! 
It's a *stunning* bag and I must say, I personally wouldn't let go of it. However, I understand the need to pare down. If I get any details on the style, I'll be sure to pop in here and post.


----------



## tln

Chanelleno7 said:


> Anyone know what Marc Jacobs bag this is? It's a stunning emerald green with navy blue suede lining. I found it at a secondhand shop...currently have it listed for sale but I'm strongly considering keeping it because it's just SO beautiful. I would love to know more about it!  The sides can fold in or pop out slightly which I also love.
> 
> View attachment 5663719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663720


This is the Flap Satchel.  2006.  Color is Emerald.


----------



## Chanelleno7

tln said:


> This is the Flap Satchel.  2006.  Color is Emerald.


Wow! Thank you so much! I surprised it's still a handful of years away from being vintage, I assumed it already was. The color name is exactly how I would describe it!


----------



## sdkitty

Chanelleno7 said:


> Wow! Thank you so much! I surprised it's still a handful of years away from being vintage, I assumed it already was. The color name is exactly how I would describe it!


I think the world of preowned bags this would be vintage.....what is your criteria?


----------



## jblended

tln said:


> This is the Flap Satchel.  2006.  Color is Emerald.


Thanks for posting. I have only ever seen the flap satchels with twist locks. Were the push lock versions only used for a single season, do you happen to know? 


sdkitty said:


> I think the world of preowned bags this would be vintage.....what is your criteria?


I always thought it had to be 25 years old to be considered vintage. Not sure whether that's right...


----------

